# the ONE thing annoying you the most right now??



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

*ROADWORKS!! outside not only my living room window, but round the back of my flat too so also my bedroom window. i live right next to the university and they are building a new library, so doubtful it will be over anytime soon. 
from 7am to 6pm everyday it sounds as if there is a t rex outside my house and I CANT SLEEP!!!!!

mother f*&^%$£! roadworks!*


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 10, 2008)

There are a few people in our staff who can't seem to get the simplest of tasks completed despite being reminded and chastized. 
Ruth


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 10, 2008)

Slush, and ice.
My mid-life-crisis sports-car doesn't deal well with those at all.
I will count myself fortunate if I can get out of my parking lot without having to put the tire chains on...
Blergh.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I'm only supposed to tell about ONE thing that annoys me.....


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm annoyed that I'm only supposed to tell about ONE thing that annoys me.....



*LOL! Youre one of those people arent you, who if they had 3 wishes would wish for more wishes *


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

How's this one for size? So one of my roommate's is watching classic albums on VH1 and they're doing Who's Next. Well, of course my ears perk up straight away. So they start playing Baba O'Rielly, of course. I ask, "Hey, are they showing The Kids Are Alright?" He says: "No, it's Teenage Wasteland." WTF?!?!?! THAT IS NOT THE NAME OF THE SONG! This is ELEMENTARY knowledge to anyone who knows anything about classic rock. And he claims to be a walking encyclopedia of classic rock knowledge. For shame, for shame. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

Haha, really not that annoying, just funny.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Bex,

I am very upset with a woman who has just become my teacher's assistant. I have a class of 15 month to two year olds. Little babies basically. This woman has been really yelling harshly at my little cookies, and has been physically manhandling them.

She is so nasty and mean. They are just babies. I am really angry and upset about it. I have reported it.I will not tolerate it under any circumstances.
Meanwhile I continue to simply adore these little ones, it is my way to be very soft and gentle and never do or say anything that would ever damage their self esteem or make them afraid.
They probably get sick of me hugging them all day long.
A few of them have just started to call me Shoshie which is lovely.


----------



## Emma (Jan 11, 2008)

Whats annoying me right now?

The fact that I've had about 3 hours sleep, have a major hangover going on, the landlord is coming round, the house is a mess and I can't be bothered to clean it because my head hurts, my roommate has locked her bedroom door and the landlord may need to go in the room, he doesn't know she lives here and if he finds out our rent will go up £40 a week and I'm so pissed off that she locked her door. grrrrrrrr. Oh and I'm traveling home later with a head that feels like there is roadworks going on.


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2008)

*hey shosh
grrrrrr that makes me mad. i used to be a pre school group leader and had staff work with me that were just like this...they bugged me. how can u scream at a 2 year old? they dont understand. how do these people get these jobs in the first place? u did the right thing in reporting her, she needs to be observed and corrected and failing that, let go.

em, i feel ya.i hate landlords, mine doesnt know i have cats and turns up all the bloody time and i have to lock the cats in the shower cubicle. he also lets himself in if we dont answer the door, saying the boiler needs checked, or the fire blanket or some crap. we are usually in bed....naked! whats wrong with makin an appt with us for craps sake.
hope ur head feels better 

*


----------



## Shosh (Jan 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *hey shosh
> grrrrrr that makes me mad. i used to be a pre school group leader and had staff work with me that were just like this...they bugged me. how can u scream at a 2 year old? they dont understand. how do these people get these jobs in the first place? u did the right thing in reporting her, she needs to be observed and corrected and failing that, let go.
> 
> em, i feel ya.i hate landlords, mine doesnt know i have cats and turns up all the bloody time and i have to lock the cats in the shower cubicle. he also lets himself in if we dont answer the door, saying the boiler needs checked, or the fire blanket or some crap. we are usually in bed....naked! whats wrong with makin an appt with us for craps sake.
> ...




Yes. It is a terrible situation. What is upsetting me greatly is that this woman has also been physically rough with the children. I personally believe she should be dismissed immediately.



Bex in Australia it is illegal for a landlord to just turn up at a property without a minimum 24 hours notice. Check out your legal rights.


----------



## Emma (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not supposed to have cats either but I figure I'm just going to leave them out lol One escaped last time and he saw it and didn't say anything luckily lol.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 11, 2008)

I am annoyed by this whole writers strike and the fact that the networks only solution is more crap reality shows. UGH!:doh:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the day off and will spend most of it cleaning and doing laundry. Oh well, it has to be done...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Bex,
> 
> I am very upset with a woman who has just become my teacher's assistant. I have a class of 15 month to two year olds. Little babies basically. This woman has been really yelling harshly at my little cookies, and has been physically manhandling them.



This is my greatest fear with my little one  He goes to a daycare center, and so far, I've been extremely impressed with his caregivers. However, my husband's colleague has 2 toddlers in the same center ... and he is moving them to a new place, because the caregivers in that room are harsh and don't apparently watch the children closely enough (his little ones have come home with bite marks and unexplained bruises). My husband and I are looking into moving him before he is to transition to the toddler room. At this point, we are considering hiring a part-time nanny or putting him in a home daycare. He's been sick so many times, and we are certain that it is due to his exposure to so many viruses ... in a center that houses hundreds of other children. Susannah, what are your thoughts about home daycare vs a center? Any suggestions (aside from the obvious re: getting references, checking out the place) as to how to ascertain that a new place (or person in our home) would provide our little guy with the best of care? We are extremely anxious about moving him, as he loves his current caregivers & the other kids in his classroom. But ... we are paying a small fortune to this center, the rates just increased by nearly 10%, and we are not confident that his transition to the toddler room will be a good one for him.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> How's this one for size? So one of my roommate's is watching classic albums on VH1 and they're doing Who's Next. Well, of course my ears perk up straight away. So they start playing Baba O'Rielly, of course. I ask, "Hey, are they showing The Kids Are Alright?" He says: "No, it's Teenage Wasteland." WTF?!?!?! THAT IS NOT THE NAME OF THE SONG! This is ELEMENTARY knowledge to anyone who knows anything about classic rock. And he claims to be a walking encyclopedia of classic rock knowledge. For shame, for shame. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Haha, really not that annoying, just funny.


I tell you one thing that really drives me nuts, is people who think that Jethro Tull is just a person in the band.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I tell you one thing that really drives me nuts, is people who think that Jethro Tull is just a person in the band.



You mean him? The guy with all the farm equipment?








I actually did a report on Jethro Tull in college once just because of the band.

Edit: AAAAQUALUNG!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 11, 2008)

The fact that the weather has kept me off work all week. And I do not start my new job for two more weeks.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

Being woke up by lawn workers early this morning


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 11, 2008)

The DMV. I just bought a car on ebay from a lady in California, and I went in to get it tagged. I showed them all the paperwork, answered all their questions, was writing out the check, and ...what's this? The lady I bought it from had originally bought the car as a joint purchase with her fiance. So -- you guessed it -- the title is in her maiden name and her signature is her married name. Now I have to get in touch with her and have her fax her marriage license to the tag agency. God, I love bureaucrats! NOT.


----------



## natesnap (Jan 11, 2008)

My roomate who moved in a couple days ago lost his job, got his car impounded because he was riding dirty with a suspended license, and he is on probation at the dive school we go to. Oh yeah, and all his dive gear was in the impounded car so he's borrowing my gear. It's like I have my own teenage son.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2008)

planning a 25th Anv dinner for my parent's when two of my sister's are fighting



they're starting to PISS ME OFF


----------



## southernfa (Jan 11, 2008)

My body. I put in a long and hard day yesterday helping a friend clear up a property way out in the wop-wops. This morning everything is stiff and sore and I am inching around like an octogenarian.
The worst part, and this is serious(!) is that I seriously overworked my right arm. The result of which was that when we stopped off at a rural pub(bar?) on the way home for some much needed refreshment I couldn't lift the beer all the way to my mouth; it just sort of stopped about 6 inches short and started shaking. Quite apart from looking like an alcoholic, this was a crisis situation! After some good natured dialogue from my colleagues; we finally decided that there was nothing else for it; I would have to resort to using the left arm. Thank God for left arms LOL.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

I just had two young guy's at Luby's laugh at me and call me "disgusting". Makes we not want to go out to eat anymore!!!


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I tell you one thing that really drives me nuts, is people who think that Jethro Tull is just a person in the band.


*
i thought he was just a person?? oh no hang on im thinking of an english mother in law type joke comedian called jethro....carry on!*


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> I just had two young guy's at Luby's laugh at me and call me "disgusting". Makes we not want to go out to eat anymore!!!



*oh nos ......try to just ignore them, theyre the disgusting ones for being so goddam rude*


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *oh nos ......try to just ignore them, theyre the disgusting ones for being so goddam rude*


Yeah, I did. If my feeder hadn't been there I would have called them names back!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 11, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> This is my greatest fear with my little one  He goes to a daycare center, and so far, I've been extremely impressed with his caregivers. However, my husband's colleague has 2 toddlers in the same center ... and he is moving them to a new place, because the caregivers in that room are harsh and don't apparently watch the children closely enough (his little ones have come home with bite marks and unexplained bruises). My husband and I are looking into moving him before he is to transition to the toddler room. At this point, we are considering hiring a part-time nanny or putting him in a home daycare. He's been sick so many times, and we are certain that it is due to his exposure to so many viruses ... in a center that houses hundreds of other children. Susannah, what are your thoughts about home daycare vs a center? Any suggestions (aside from the obvious re: getting references, checking out the place) as to how to ascertain that a new place (or person in our home) would provide our little guy with the best of care? We are extremely anxious about moving him, as he loves his current caregivers & the other kids in his classroom. But ... we are paying a small fortune to this center, the rates just increased by nearly 10%, and we are not confident that his transition to the toddler room will be a good one for him.




Hi Traci,

Can I first start off by saying that I know it must be such a heartwrench for parents to leave their little ones in care. I do understand the anxiety parents must feel.
As such this is why I have an open door policy, where parents can come and visit their child during the day if they are able and spend time with them. Many of our parents can and often do that, as I work in the city and many parents work only a couple of blocks away. I also tell parents they can call me at any time, and they do. That is their absolute right to do so.

Firstly let me address the day care issues. I love my profession and as such I have very high standards about how I and others working with children should conduct themselves. 
Children are entrusted into our care and we should be very respectful and sensitive towards them at all times.
Obviously there are times when children's behaviour needs to be guided, but one can do so in a manner that does not damage their self esteem.
I personally have no tolerance for people who are harsh and tough on children, and I shall be pushing for my co worker to be dismissed from her position.

Regarding the unexplained bites and bruises, I document every incident and discuss it with parents and have them sign the document.
If I have observed that a child has a bump on their head for instance, and I have not witnessed the incident, I will still document the observed injury and discuss it with parents. Nothing should be unexplained.

I was constantly sick in my first year working with children.I have been at it for 12 years now. 
I am pretty strict about hygiene measures to try to prevent cross infection, which is an important issue where you have a lot of children in close contact with each other.

Regarding care options for your son, I would still favor having a child in formal care because it is highly regulated and there are checks and balances in place.
Early Childhood Centres in Australia are strictly regulated and they must pass the accreditation system every 3 years. 

In formal care a curriculum is in place to provide a wide range of learning experiences for children based on daily observation of the child, and their observed strengths and areas that need developing.
I take daily developmental observations of children ( Both photographic and written) and document their progress. I then plan learning experiences for individual children based on what I observe may enhance their development. I have these records readily available for parents to view at any time and discuss any areas of concern. 

I understand that the cost of formal care can be such a burden for parents. Families are often struggling with trying to pay mortgages, and the daily cost of living etc etc. In Australia the government picks up some of the cost in the way of subsidies.

Regarding non formal care, a nanny in your home could be the way to go, as your child would be in safe and familiar surroundings, and you could come home at any time during the day if you are able to check on your child. You may feel less comfortable to do so of your child is the somebody else's home, although it is your right.

My cousin Rachel who lives in London has a three year old daughter Avital. Avital has had the same wonderful nanny since she was two months old, and the nanny is very much a part of the family.
When choosing a nanny I would be asking them about their previous experiences of working with children. Ask them to tell you about what kind of learning experiences they would provide for your child and what a typical day in their care would entail. How will they develop and engage your child throughout the day?

I can get a pretty good feel as to a person's suitability pretty fast. Is the person warm? Is the person enthusiastic and energetic? Do they love children or would this just be a job for them?
I did say I was pretty particular Traci.

I am less fond of what we in Australia call Family Day Care. I have visited caregivers homes in the past, and have found a wide variance in the standard of care provided. Some use the television as a babysitter, which is unacceptable in my opinion.
Some of the hygeine standards were very lax also.

Whatever you decide to do Traci, please don't feel bad. Your precious son is what is most important here.

Good luck.

Shosh


----------



## mossystate (Jan 11, 2008)

right now?..thick people


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2008)

My bf is doing the dishes "pretending" like it doesn't bother him, but i know he's cussing me out in his head so badly. I'm sure I'm gonna get Stever 'tude for the rest of the night now.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I was reading this thread trying to figure out if anything was annoying me, and my phone wrang. I got up and walked to the phone and answered, and the person hung up without saying a word.


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2008)

mossystate said:


> right now?..thick people


*

i hate stupid people. people who dont know things and dont care to take the time to learn. im not talking rocket science but common sense!*


goofy girl said:


> My bf is doing the dishes "pretending" like it doesn't bother him, but i know he's cussing me out in his head so badly. I'm sure I'm gonna get Stever 'tude for the rest of the night now.


*mine does that, i was sick and asleep and i asked him to vacumn, which he did and he PRETENDS he doesnt mind but he clearly does!!*


kathynoon said:


> I'm annoyed that I was reading this thread trying to figure out if anything was annoying me, and my phone wrang. I got up and walked to the phone and answered, and the person hung up without saying a word.


*lol i hate that! was there heavy breathing lol
*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 11, 2008)

people driving while talking on a cell phone. I had a decal on a car of mine once and it read " hey idiot, you're driving a car, not a PHONE BOOTH "


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 12, 2008)

My son in the other room playing Nintendogs and saying, repeatedly, "Sit! Sit! Sit! Sit!"

Oh - now he's changed it "Lie down. Lie down. Lie down."


----------



## Mathias (Jan 12, 2008)

This is kind of an annoyance and kind of funny but my friends were all being sore losers just because I kicked all of their asses at Super Smash Brothers Melee. It's not my fault they never block...


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2008)

i'm in the mood for tipsy baking, but i don't have cinnamon. what kind of barbarian doesn't keep cinnamon in their pantry? i'm a total failure at life.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 12, 2008)

southernfa said:


> My body. I put in a long and hard day yesterday helping a friend clear up a property way out in the wop-wops. This morning everything is stiff and sore and I am inching around like an octogenarian.
> The worst part, and this is serious(!) is that I seriously overworked my right arm. The result of which was that when we stopped off at a rural pub(bar?) on the way home for some much needed refreshment I couldn't lift the beer all the way to my mouth; it just sort of stopped about 6 inches short and started shaking. Quite apart from looking like an alcoholic, this was a crisis situation! After some good natured dialogue from my colleagues; we finally decided that there was nothing else for it; I would have to resort to using the left arm. Thank God for left arms LOL.



How about using a straw?


----------



## moore2me (Jan 12, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> I just had two young guy's at Luby's laugh at me and call me "disgusting". Makes we not want to go out to eat anymore!!!



If they were sitting at a table, I would probably sit my tray down next to them, and sit down beside them and start talking like I was their mother or their sister. They of course, would continue snickering, and then I would start laughing with them and start acting just a wee bit daft, pick up my knife & fork, like I was getting ready to eat & just hold them in my hands while talking and gesturing. 

Not scary enough to get arrested mind you, just subtle enough that they got the message without alarming anyone else nearby and making the people at the next table think I was these guys teacher or cousin or something. I have found that bullies don't know how to act when their actions are "bounced" back in their court.

You can introduce them to "Tracy Turnblat" or "Hogzilla". I prefer Hogzilla. 

View attachment hogzillax.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2008)

The most annoying thing right now???

My parents are coming over... just cause they're bored.


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG anything but that Violet! :blink:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL... trust me.... they'll just _hover_ around the house until they get bored here too... :doh:




lovessbbw said:


> OMG anything but that Violet! :blink:


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i'm in the mood for tipsy baking, but i don't have cinnamon. what kind of barbarian doesn't keep cinnamon in their pantry? i'm a total failure at life.


*
lol elle you may as well just give up now and never bake again 

i hate the smell of cinnamon  it makes me feel dizzy *


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> The most annoying thing right now???
> 
> My parents are coming over... just cause they're bored.


Same here. Birth parents no less. The house is a mess. My feeder is sick. I'm not even out of my pj's. LOL. Oh well...that's what they get for coming over!

To the person that wrote about cell phone drivers. I completely agree. All the accidents I almost got in were idiots driving and talking on their cell phones.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 12, 2008)

My DANG back ache!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLECK!!!!!!!!!!! SPASMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 12, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I tell you one thing that really drives me nuts, is people who think that Jethro Tull is just a person in the band.



LOL From a person whose child was named after Ian Anderson


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

*i have a new one thing annoying me right now.

its cold in my house as its very old, so i put the heating on. 10 mins later im too hot so i turn it off. then it gets cold again so back on it goes. now im too warm again so its going off ARGHH!!! i just want a happy medium!*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 12, 2008)

One thing reeeeeally annoying me, the housing market needs to flip NOW so that I can sell my home and get the HELL outta dodge!!!!!!!!! Gggggrrrrrr


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Slush, and ice.
> My mid-life-crisis sports-car doesn't deal well with those at all.
> I will count myself fortunate if I can get out of my parking lot without having to put the tire chains on...
> Blergh.
> ...



Along those lines -- it would be kind of nice if they plowed out the parking spots in my parking lot instead of just the main traffic path. 
Then I might not have spent 20 minutes this evening geting my car unstuck from _trying_ to park it.
And, of course, since it wouldn't move, I couldn't get the chains on...:doh:

-Rusty


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a major craving for ice cream...we only have lemon/raspberry sorbet.


No dice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Along those lines -- it would be kind of nice if they plowed out the parking spots in my parking lot instead of just the main traffic path.
> Then I might not have spent 20 minutes this evening geting my car unstuck from _trying_ to park it.
> And, of course, since it wouldn't move, I couldn't get the chains on...:doh:
> 
> -Rusty




I find it annoying when Rusty complains about not being able to drive his fancy car when he should be making puns 













Why do you want to drive your nice car in the snow anyway?


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> *And, of course, since it wouldn't move, I couldn't get the chains on...*
> -Rusty



*i dunno that kinda sounded like a pun to me....but i have a dirty mind lol *


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 13, 2008)

Having to struggle to muster enough energy to function above the vegetable level.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I find it annoying when Rusty complains about not being able to drive his fancy car when he should be making puns
> 
> Why do you want to drive your nice car in the snow anyway?



I'm getting slickened-tired of it myself, come to think of it. 
Why drive? It's over a mile to the nearest store that's even remotely a grocery store... and the sidewalks are marginal at best. Gotta love suburban zoning...
-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I'm getting slickened-tired of it myself, come to think of it.
> Why drive? It's over a mile to the nearest store that's even remotely a grocery store... and the sidewalks are marginal at best. Gotta love suburban zoning...
> -Rusty




I think you need a Jeep........you would look so hot.......errrrr manly.......errrrrrrrr ~ahem~ good in a Wagoneer :batting: :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i dunno that kinda sounded like a pun to me....but i have a dirty mind lol *


Perv. 
Seriously, you have to roll the wheels over part of the chains ('cos you can't wrap them all the way under the wheel with the car sitting on them). If the car's stuck in a rut so it can't move forward or back, you can't get the chains onto the wheel. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Perv.
> Seriously, you have to roll the wheels over part of the chains ('cos you can't wrap them all the way under the wheel with the car sitting on them). If the car's stuck in a rut so it can't move forward or back, you can't get the chains onto the wheel.
> 
> -Rusty




Oh Rusty.........don't they forecast snow where you live? You should have put them on BEFORE it snowed, you bad boy



























Don't make me spank you V_V


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you need a Jeep........you would look so hot.......errrrr manly.......errrrrrrrr ~ahem~ good in a Wagoneer :batting: :bow:


Had an old-school pop-top 4Runner... I miss that one sometimes.
I take it you have some familiarity with that particular make and model of Jeep?

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Rusty.........don't they forecast snow where you live? You should have put them on BEFORE it snowed, you bad boy
> 
> <edited to conserve space>
> Don't make me spank you V_V


It hadn't snowed today or even for the last couple of days.
This was the stuff still piled up from last week!

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Had an old-school pop-top 4Runner... I miss that one sometimes.
> I take it you have some familiarity with that particular make and model of Jeep?
> 
> -Rusty




When I first started working in that repair shop, I had to drive a 1980 Wagoneer back to the shop. That is when I fell in love with hard top Jeeps. It's one of the few American made vehicles that I actually like.













Don't really care for those darn soft top jeeps though........it's a pain in the ass to get the hood up


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I first started working in that repair shop, I had to drive a 1980 Wagoneer back to the shop. That is when I fell in love with hard top Jeeps. It's one of the few American made vehicles that I actually like.
> Don't really care for those darn soft top jeeps though........it's a pain in the ass to get the hood up



Ah, ok, I was thinking Cherokee (was that the smaller unibody 5-door one?). Those looked like a lot of fun too... 
The only drop-top car or SUV I'd consider these days is a Miata. And even then, most likely the power hardtop version.
-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet I managed to annoy someone with it.
-Rusty


----------



## Aireman (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been divorces for almost a year now and the breakup happened over a year now. What annoys me now is people are trying to set me up with what they think is attractive. With out regard for my _stated_ preferance!


----------



## bexy (Jan 13, 2008)

*now its weird noises annoying me....i dont know what they are or where they are coming from they sound like hissing and monsters though and i'm scared *


----------



## Aireman (Jan 13, 2008)

What's annoying me right now is that I apperantly need to PREVIEW my posts before actually posting them!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 13, 2008)

The elastic in my undies is unraveling so I have that never ending thread coming from them and they keep falling down


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> The elastic in my undies is unraveling so I have that never ending thread coming from them and they keep falling down



Ha, i hate that too! I always keep them though, never just throw them out, then i get pissed off the next time i put them on and it happens!

What's annoying me now? My hardcore procrastination, i need to really get my shit together!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2008)

I cut the crap out of my little finger on my right hand a couple of days ago:doh:. What is really annoying me at the moment is all the effort I have to go through to keep this finger from getting wet. I never realized how often I do things that involve getting your hands wet, not to mention how much I really do use my little finger to grip things UGH! I am beyond tired of it already


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2008)

One thing!!! You want me to name one??????

It is to laugh! LOL


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 13, 2008)

That the days until I pick my babes up from the airport is creeping by
Who knew 3 days could feel like a week.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i have a new one thing annoying me right now.
> 
> its cold in my house as its very old, so i put the heating on. 10 mins later im too hot so i turn it off. then it gets cold again so back on it goes. now im too warm again so its going off ARGHH!!! i just want a happy medium!*



Here's a suggestion: get 8-10 blankets. You lay there and take one off at a time or put one back on at a time. That way you don't even have to get out of bed


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 13, 2008)

The fact that Dan won't be home until April from his deployment, and possibly shipped back later in the year for another deployment. Hello...there are other people who can deploy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 13, 2008)

What annoys me now is the fact my sinus infection hurts more and more, and no matter how often I blow my nose I can't seem to tear loose the clog. All that happens is it now hurts into my ear and my teeth on one side hurt. I'm about ready to get a pipe cleaner or a chimney brush and shove it up my nose just so I can let it drain.

That's what I get for mopping up kid snot for the past week


----------



## moore2me (Jan 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I cut the crap out of my little finger on my right hand a couple of days ago:doh:. What is really annoying me at the moment is all the effort I have to go through to keep this finger from getting wet. I never realized how often I do things that involve getting your hands wet, not to mention how much I really do use my little finger to grip things UGH! I am beyond tired of it already



Walmart, Walgreens & other major drug stores sell little finger "cots" that are like tiny little "rubbers" that go on one finger & keep it from getting wet. 
(In the aisle where the first aide supplies & bandages are.) I go thro a couple of boxes a year (I wear 2 at once). In the summer, we do a lot of canning & hubby loves hot peppers. I am always cutting my fingers with the paring knife, not bad cut, just enough to make it sting like blue blazes if I get hot pepper juice or a really acidic juice in the cut.

Disposable finger cots work for me & they're pretty cheap.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 13, 2008)

Homework!!!!!! Gaaggghhhhhhhh!!!!! 

So confusing!!!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jan 13, 2008)

Work is slowly driving me crazy.
That pretty much sums up my life right now, roll credits.
The job itself is totally doable, but some of the customers and even a few employees just bother the bejesus out of me.
And it even ends up annoying me when I'm off, like today. 
I shouldn't let stuff bother me, but I'm just really easily bothered I guess.
Not angry or anything, just stressed out.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 13, 2008)

Its too early to start packing for my move....and too late to start any big projects...so I feel stuck and stressed and anxious and broke.


I know it will pass...but...sheesh.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2008)

My leg fell asleep because I'm sitting in a weird angle.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 14, 2008)

I work in a plus size clothing store, what I hear all day long is:

"OMG, that is SO CUTE." 

"That is a CUTE top."

"That outfit is SO CUTE.":doh:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2008)

What is annoying me right now is that I cant just go over to Mimi's house for a cup of coffee.

It is a long way to go to get a caffeine fix!


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What is annoying me right now is that I cant just go over to Mimi's house for a cup of coffee.
> 
> It is a long way to go to get a caffeine fix!



*lol you would definitely need a caffeine fix by the time you got over there...and probably a few on the way too *


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *lol you would definitely need a caffeine fix by the time you got over there...and probably a few on the way too *




I shall stop off at your house afterwards for a lager.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I shall stop off at your house afterwards for a lager.



*woohoo! i'll put em in the fridge now to get them chilled *


----------



## Mathias (Jan 14, 2008)

I brought my TV back to school but forgot the remote... :doh:


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I brought my TV back to school but forgot the remote... :doh:


*
that would piss me off bigtime! im one of those people that if i lose the remote will spend 20 mins lookin for it rather than make my way over to the tv to change channels...but u cant flick without a remote and i like to see whats on!!*


----------



## Mathias (Jan 14, 2008)

It's not that big of a deal right now, nothing good is on. But it's still a pain in the ass. I have to wait a day before my sister can get it to me.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> It's not that big of a deal right now, nothing good is on. But it's still a pain in the ass. I have to wait a day before my sister can get it to me.



*awk one day lol i thought u were going to have to go a whole semester without it or something *


----------



## cnk2cav (Jan 14, 2008)

Insurance Companies - I fear there's going to be a lot of time on the phone with them in my near future, but hopefully I'll win in the end.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 15, 2008)

Right now? Cellists. Especially when _your_ marks depend on how well _they_ play and they can't be arsed to look at anything you gave them 'till the day of recording, despite agreeing to it months ago. Grr.
That's only _one_ of many millions of things that irritate me. It will probably be replaced by a new no1. irritation in a matter of minutes. Is it a bad thing to be constantly pissed off?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 15, 2008)

All my premium movie channels are broadcasting in spanish.

The cable company cannot figure out why.

Morons.

thank goodness I am a "on demand" kind of girl..or there would be pain.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 15, 2008)

diggers1917 said:


> That's only _one_ of many millions of things that irritate me. It will probably be replaced by a new no1. irritation in a matter of minutes. Is it a bad thing to be constantly pissed off?



See? Already:

People who are happy all the time*. There is something really annoying about people who are mindlessly cheerful whilst making life that extra bit difficult for you. What have you got to be so bloody happy about?

*I'm not talking about generally bubbly or good natured people - some of them are quite sweet in their own way.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> All my premium movie channels are broadcasting in spanish.
> 
> The cable company cannot figure out why.
> 
> ...




Call Mimi and have her translate the movies for you.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Call Mimi and have her translate the movies for you.



Je Je Je.....SI


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

The one thing that's annoying me right now? Hmmm... me not having a major...

I'm sick and tired of people asking me what my major is! I don't know, okay?! GRAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> The one thing that's annoying me right now? Hmmm... me not having a major...
> 
> I'm sick and tired of people asking me what my major is! I don't know, okay?! GRAHHHHHHHHH!



You can major in BBW adoration!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You can major in BBW adoration!



Sure wish that was a major... I'd probably the greatest student in that department... and probably be asked to teach it once I graduated...


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Call Mimi and have her translate the movies for you.




Spanish a GORGEOUS language..all romance languages are....I am just ashamed to say I don't speak it..

Weird part? The closed captioning is still in English.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 16, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> All my premium movie channels are broadcasting in spanish.
> 
> The cable company cannot figure out why.
> 
> ...



Check your cable box menu. Make sure the default language is English. Our old cable box would go to Spanish language if we hit the --> arrow key on the remote on the premium channels. The fact your subtitles are English tells me that it may be the cause of your issue.

Then again, just switch the subtitles to Spanish and then you can be completely confused. Technology is weird.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 16, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Check your cable box menu. Make sure the default language is English. Our old cable box would go to Spanish language if we hit the --> arrow key on the remote on the premium channels. The fact your subtitles are English tells me that it may be the cause of your issue.
> 
> Then again, just switch the subtitles to Spanish and then you can be completely confused. Technology is weird.




Lets take this private....gonna ask you some questions....if I did this it was so accidental that I have no idea what button you are speaking of.

and why doest my cable company know this? If its that easy..surely they would know it.

grr.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 16, 2008)

The Admiral Fixed My Problem! Yay YOU!


THANKS!


Now why didn't the cable company know that?

I so love an easily fixed problem.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

the one thing annoying me most right nowww is the fact that classes start on tuesday. blah


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 17, 2008)

my dog keeps licking his ass, and the sound of his tongue hitting his ass is driving me up a wall:eat2::doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2008)

her.......


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> her.......


*
i wonder if your "her" is the same as my "her" thats annoying me right now....*


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 17, 2008)

what's annoying me right now... pulling and photocopying the readings for my class so that they can be scanned into ERES (reserves online)... pulling journal articles and the ones I actually want have been ripped out. Grrrr. That and people who won't get the hell out of your life even when you tell them to. The fact that sending an affectionate email is much better at getting rid of said people than one that tells them to leave you alone for christ's sake. WTF.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 17, 2008)

what's annoying me is the fact that my supervisor at my uni placement was going to make up my last direct observation (because he knows i can do it) but we got a new referral this aftie and Jo said that he should do it as my observation BLAH and it's gunna be a hard one too...

F*ckn stupid BLAH!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 17, 2008)

annoying me right now....... a temperature of 15 degrees, wind chill of 5 degrees, and 2 inches of ##@$ snow


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 17, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> The Admiral Fixed My Problem! Yay YOU!
> 
> THANKS!


All part of the service, milady :bow:



> Now why didn't the cable company know that?


Have you seen the average cable guy? Most look like Karl Hungus from The Big Lebowski. Most of these guys know the basic process behind male-coax and female coax outlets. Everything else is just splitters and amplifiers and component codes for the remote.



> I so love an easily fixed problem.


Most of them are that way, love. We humans just tend to complicate the thing ahead of time.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 17, 2008)

While I'm usually up for some touchy-feely nomenclature and psychobable, I have hit my saturation point when it comes to using the word journey to describe one's life situation. 

I've used this many times myself talking about "my journey through grief" or "my journey of self-discovery" or "my journey to self-acceptance". I just feel like journey has become the latest catch phrase (or catch word in this case) that is being overly used and less and less understood or actually put into use. 

I think maybe my own dissatisfaction with the word comes from using it to describe my life and yet feeling like I'm not making much progress along my own path ("path" being a close second to "journey" on the annoying scale). 

Now please excuse me while I leave to go journey to my mailbox. 

*sigh* 
Gena


----------



## butch (Jan 17, 2008)

OK, the addendum to 'journey' is this pharse at the end of a sentence: "at the end of the day." It was repeated more than once on Project Runway last night, for example, and I hear it everywhere.

Who worked this into popular conversation? But does it really matter, at the end of the day?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 17, 2008)

That I have a cold and cannot stop sneezing


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> i wonder if your "her" is the same as my "her" thats annoying me right now....*



No way in hell is it the same person..


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> This woman has been really yelling harshly at my little cookies, and has been physically manhandling them.



Oh this breaks my heart! I worked as a preschool teacher for 10 years and had mostly toddlers in my class. (ages 1-3) Any type of innappropriate behavior was cause for suspension and investigation. What happened when you reported her? She needs to be taken out of there before she hurts someone!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Got a couple of things buggin' me tonight:

1. My hair needs a touch up and I don't WANT to do it

2. Dog needs a vet visit, jacuzzi won't heat up AND car needs work! UGH

3. Boss is a NUT JOB and needs a check up from the neck up!

4. No Grey Goose in the house!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Bex,
> 
> I am very upset with a woman who has just become my teacher's assistant. I have a class of 15 month to two year olds. Little babies basically. This woman has been really yelling harshly at my little cookies, and has been physically manhandling them.
> 
> ...





Hi Shoshie!  I hope the little ones are doing better. I had an experience with a bad assistant when I worked at a daycare with disabled kids. They really liked me but she didn't. Possibly because they'd prefer to work with me over her most of the time. Every day she'd say some snide comment to me or the kids. She even thought a 3 year old was faking sick until he threw up. She wasn't strict with any of them from then on.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Got a couple of things buggin' me tonight:
> 
> 1. My hair needs a touch up and I don't WANT to do it
> 
> ...




I gotta henna mine ( I only do it twice a year, but man, its messy) and there is no Grey Goose in the house either...I really...really understand.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I gotta henna mine ( I only do it twice a year, but man, its messy) and there is no Grey Goose in the house either...I really...really understand.



Too bad you didn't live close, we could share!!


----------



## Suze (Jan 17, 2008)

I have suddenly got some sort of Britney sympathy. I guess I should be happy my life isn’t more complicated at the moment. (Since he is the most annoying aspect of my life, I mean) 

View attachment BritneyAdnan24Dec2007.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Poor little rich girl...tsk tsk. Gotta feel REAL bad about having ALL that fame and fortune and still miserable inside. 

Mental note: Get Grey Goose prior to incoming snowstorm on Sat


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I have suddenly got some sort of Britney sympathy.





She's definitely a bit of an idiot..at least in public....but he's gruesome...I feel rather sorry for her too, actually...cant help it. 

Wish she were a bit...oh..brighter. Fame is really, really toxic and few handle it well. Being famous seems a nightmare to me....just..the worst thing ever. After gum surgery.


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> She's definitely a bit of an idiot..at least in public....but he's gruesome...I feel rather sorry for her too, actually...cant help it.
> 
> Wish she were a bit...oh..brighter. Fame is really, really toxic and few handle it well. Being famous seems a nightmare to me....just..the worst thing ever. After gum surgery.



Yeah, I wouldn't change my life with hers if I were paid for it. She's been pushed by here parents since she was little. I guess I would be a loony as well if I had been in the spotlight since I was...erm 7?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Oh this breaks my heart! I worked as a preschool teacher for 10 years and had mostly toddlers in my class. (ages 1-3) Any type of innappropriate behavior was cause for suspension and investigation. What happened when you reported her? She needs to be taken out of there before she hurts someone!




I sat in a closed door meeting with the director of my Early Childhood Center and pushed hard for this woman to be fired immediately. Unfortunately they were unable to do so. The woman was given a verbal warning and moved to an older age group.
I strongly believe she should be fired now.
Another incident occured today where a three year old was crying as her father had just dropped her off and had left to go to work. This woman snatched this child's dolly out of her hands and yelled at her ,telling her to stop crying and that the doll had to go away into her bag, and that she was not a baby and didn't need a doll.

I cant tell you how upset and angry I feel about this incident. That is just verbal and emotional abuse in my book. So horrible.
It has been reported, and I tell you what, I will not be quiet until this woman is fired.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 18, 2008)

hum i cant decide between the fact that no one from upstairs has bothered bringing me a cup of tea yet and its like 10.21 *gasp* 

or the fact that my new relationship is dwindling before my eyes which seems to be making me more angry then upset..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I sat in a closed door meeting with the director of my Early Childhood Center and pushed hard for this woman to be fired immediately. Unfortunately they were unable to do so. The woman was given a verbal warning and moved to an older age group.
> I strongly believe she should be fired now.
> Another incident occured today where a three year old was crying as her father had just dropped her off and had left to go to work. This woman snatched this child's dolly out of her hands and yelled at her ,telling her to stop crying and that the doll had to go away into her bag, and that she was not a baby and didn't need a doll.
> 
> ...




Susannah, would you please consider giving up your life, your job (and your sanity) ... packing up, moving to subzero Minnesota, USA & caring for my son? Please? I have cupcakes!


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I sat in a closed door meeting with the director of my Early Childhood Center and pushed hard for this woman to be fired immediately. Unfortunately they were unable to do so. The woman was given a verbal warning and moved to an older age group.
> I strongly believe she should be fired now.
> Another incident occured today where a three year old was crying as her father had just dropped her off and had left to go to work. This woman snatched this child's dolly out of her hands and yelled at her ,telling her to stop crying and that the doll had to go away into her bag, and that she was not a baby and didn't need a doll.
> 
> ...




*go you boo. she is for sure way way too harsh with those kids. if only there was some way she could be observed properly. as of course if the boss is there she will be on her best behaviour. im so proud of you for fighting this, she is not right for those kids and needs to be let go ASAP!!

xox*


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> hum i cant decide between the fact that no one from upstairs has bothered bringing me a cup of tea yet and its like 10.21 *gasp*
> 
> or the fact that my new relationship is dwindling before my eyes which seems to be making me more angry then upset..



*oh nos whats happening?? try to believe everything happens for a reason hun. and go make ur own tea lol! *


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 18, 2008)

Last night, my ten month old neice came over. She moved everything around, and it's driving me crazy that nothing is in it's place.


----------



## Rottcodd (Jan 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ...
> or the fact that my new relationship is dwindling before my eyes which seems to be making me more angry then upset..



That after a week of Jen having dark days and apologizing when she is at no fault.

That after almost six weeks of being asked why I put up with a fruit-loop who I can only see as the most amazing, bright and intriguing person in existence.

That after the knock on effects of two months ago finally realizing the will to venture back into the world after too many years of hiding, had included impotence.
That this inopportune flaccidity has caused such feelings of consternation and dejection for Jen when words have consistently been judged ineffective in expressing how heartstoppingly, breathtakingly gorgeous she is from the (variably) purple tips of her tousled morning hair to the poor ends of her brutalized toes. Or when that every opportunity to explore and caress each delicate curve is still met with wonderment that I should want to do such a thing, and then never tire of it.

That after a decade long relationship I should now be allowed to know what Love truly feels like.

And now that my one dark, I need to hide again, day can catalyse the dwindling of a relationship I wish could outlast all time.

This crushes every fibre of my wretched existence, and I am too broken to be annoyed.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Susannah, would you please consider giving up your life, your job (and your sanity) ... packing up, moving to subzero Minnesota, USA & caring for my son? Please? I have cupcakes!



Oh I love cupcakes. I am sure your son wonderful too. He is as cute as a button.

See Rep comment.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh I love cupcakes. I am sure your son wonderful too. He is as cute as a button.
> 
> See Rep comment.



Ohhh the always sensible Shoshie-boo has a crush


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Ohhh the always sensible Shoshie-boo has a crush




Maybe. Ok, yes.


Meanwhile one thing that is annoying me right now is having to negotiate through a crowd of smokers and a thick fog of smoke to get into my building every morning.

Smoking kills. The shit is bad for you. What part of that don't people get? Meanwhile please do not inflict that poison on me in the way of secondhand smoke.

I hate it.


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Maybe. Ok, yes.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile one thing that is annoying me right now is having to negotiate through a crowd of smokers and a thick fog of smoke to get into my building every morning.
> ...



*i agree wholeheartedly!

yes its your right if you want to smoke but it is illegal inside buildings for a reason, and that reason is to protect our health. and so we dont stink. so why then stand right at the front door of a building? why!? if youre outside anyway move a few bloody steps over so we dont have to walk through toxic smog coming in and out of places.
and then you come into work and sit next to me stinking of smoke and i feel sick.
makes me mad! yes im fat and that can be considered unhealthy, but it doesnt affect anyone else. so dont inflict your unhealty gross habit on me smoky joe!!!!! *


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Maybe. Ok, yes.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile one thing that is annoying me right now is having to negotiate through a crowd of smokers and a thick fog of smoke to get into my building every morning.
> ...



They know that. Trust me, they know all of that, including your hate. Its clear, I promise.

Its also not....motivating.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 19, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> They know that. Trust me, they know all of that, including your hate. Its clear, I promise.
> 
> Its also not....motivating.



Arv, dear woman, as much as I love you ... I have to agree with Susannah on this. There are designated places for employees to smoke ... policy states that they need to be a certain distance from main entrances ... and yet they still congregate in a thick, foggy cluster RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE EMPLOYEE ENTRANCE. I'm a former smoker, and I do get the unpleasantness of hate-filled stares and the ignorant comments made by damn fools who think that a whiff of a trace of smoke picked up briefly as they pass 50 feet away from you (in the great outdoors, no less) is cause for hostile confrontation ... coz that brief, fleeting moment in time is going to give them second-hand smoke LUNG CANCER, don'tcha know? 

But ... I do get so damned annoyed at the people who put their right to smoke in front of everything else ... my discomfort as I navigate through a thick haze of it being a big part of that. 

I know that you'd never do this, Arv ... as you are the Queen of Grace and Charm, personified :batting:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 19, 2008)

True....I never smoke in front of doors...the smoke can get inside....and yes, a gauntlet shouldnt have to be run.


well....I don't smoke in front of PEOPLE, so I guess that makes me different..


Wasnt saying they should get to smoke there....just making it clear that they are well aware of both the dangers of smoking, and the fact that they are hated...and that in spite of that...it isnt motivating.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *oh nos whats happening?? try to believe everything happens for a reason hun. and go make ur own tea lol! *



bleh, it's okay now i think, thanks for caring thou bexxy, sweet of yoooous! 

btw i couldnt make my own tea because i was stuck on reception..if you leave reception, BIG wrist slap..


Finding out that i might have to do a shit load more work is what's annoying me right now...ARGH!!


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> bleh, it's okay now i think, thanks for caring thou bexxy, sweet of yoooous!
> 
> btw i couldnt make my own tea because i was stuck on reception..if you leave reception, BIG wrist slap..
> 
> ...



*ahh i thought u were just in bed :doh: i was thinking lazy moo just get up and make tea! *


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm




am i the only one that noticed that funky post, or does everyone else know what it means and I'm not in on the secret???:huh:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2008)

Right now what's bothering me is people(well, person) having me make up their minds for them and then snapping at me when I don't get it right!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

The San Diago Chargers


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2008)

It's not the fact that I have a cold. It's not the fact that my cold ruined my weekend for me, as I had to come back home Saturday morning instead of staying the whole weekend.

It's the fact that, on top of having a cold, my stomach feels bad enough that I almost can't eat anything. When did stomach pains become related to upper respiratory problems? :doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 20, 2008)

Life. .....................................


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 20, 2008)

The fact that we try so hard to determine what it is that we Want to Be, and that upon determination we find that the silly day to day exigencies of life delay what should be a wholesale epiphanic life change.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I noticed it, was going to add it as one thing that's annoying me.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 20, 2008)

the local Mc Donalds taking the double cheeseburger off the $1 menu


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 20, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> The fact that we try so hard to determine what it is that we Want to Be, and that upon determination we find that the silly day to day exigencies of life delay what should be a wholesale epiphanic life change.



Life is certainly what happens when we are trying to make other plans.

I am closing in on 40, and wonder when I shall EVER feel like a grownup.


Also....your avatar RAWKS


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 21, 2008)

hmm the most annoying thing right now is that im as confusled as ever, why are people never simple?! gwah! 

also annoyed because my supervisor man called in sick so im running the daycentre but im fooking knackered, emotional and cant be bothered..


----------



## bexy (Jan 21, 2008)

*im annoyed that i just opened a packet of crisps upside down it freaks me out!!

also that and i have to vacumn now *


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I sat in a closed door meeting with the director of my Early Childhood Center and pushed hard for this woman to be fired immediately. Unfortunately they were unable to do so. The woman was given a verbal warning and moved to an older age group.
> I strongly believe she should be fired now.
> Another incident occured today where a three year old was crying as her father had just dropped her off and had left to go to work. This woman snatched this child's dolly out of her hands and yelled at her ,telling her to stop crying and that the doll had to go away into her bag, and that she was not a baby and didn't need a doll.
> 
> ...


I don't know how things are done Down Under, but you nearly have to be caught committing assault or a felony these days to get terminated on the spot.

You have the usual escalation of 2 verbal warnings, then a written warning, then a performance improvement plan, followed anywhere from 6-12 months later by an evaluation, then maybe a further plan and then maybe you get fired, but only after the company attorney has fully discussed the ramifications of terminating said individual, because apparently 'complete, irredeemable dickwad' isn't an appropriate justification for a dismissal notice.

One of my uber bosses bemoaned the fact that he had to fire two people in his whole career, and only one of them had to be done because he was going to prison for serial rape. My take was he only had to really fire one person, since the second one took care of that issue himself.

Either way, I wish you luck. Our daycare does the 'Cruella DeVille shuffle' of teachers every time a certain # of parents notices a problem with her attitude.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 22, 2008)

New Semester

First day of class

I'm the Registrar

nuff said.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 22, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I don't know how things are done Down Under, but you nearly have to be caught committing assault or a felony these days to get terminated on the spot.
> 
> You have the usual escalation of 2 verbal warnings, then a written warning, then a performance improvement plan, followed anywhere from 6-12 months later by an evaluation, then maybe a further plan and then maybe you get fired, but only after the company attorney has fully discussed the ramifications of terminating said individual, because apparently 'complete, irredeemable dickwad' isn't an appropriate justification for a dismissal notice.
> 
> ...



Admiral, I *wish* that it were this difficult for incompetent people to be fired; it would serve to protect the rest of us. Unfortunately, most companies have an "at will" clause that allows employers to simply dismiss you with absolutely no warning, with no need to discuss the 'why' of it, either. Your company may have a formal policy, but they are under no obligation to enforce it (although since they do have one, they have to show that they enforce it uniformly ... but they could toss it out the door tomorrow and face no legal repurcussions). Minorities and people who fit into the ADA category are marginally protected from (measurable) discrimination. 

Conversely, I am a member of a very strong union (AFSCME). I don't have a real choice in belonging -- if I "opt out" I still have to pay union dues but have absolutely no protection from lay-offs and other bureaucratic nonsense. But I look around sometimes (I'm defining that as 'hourly') and see the startling level of indifference and incompetence here, and I find myself wishing that the Union would pack up and move 'em on out ... before showing themselves the door.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2008)

I got called across campus to go to a meeting. What they neglected to tell me was that the one elevator in the entire building is out of service. I have no other way of getting to the office that the meeting is in. Now I have to reschedule. :doh:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

The fact that my headphones are broken. I can still hear through them, but the speaker is broken inside my headphone, so theres a small vibrating piece that makes the most annoying sound ever. These headphones are expensive.


----------



## butch (Jan 22, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> New Semester
> 
> First day of class
> 
> ...



My heart goes out to you, dear. I wish you strength, patience, and the ability to keep your hands from wringing the necks of any student who deserves it. 

I don't want you sneaking out interent messages from the clink, otherwise I'd say-wring necks all you want.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 22, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> New Semester
> 
> First day of class
> 
> ...



oooh i really feel for you there, i must have driven registrar's maaaaad with the amount of stupid things i manage to write or forget haha...


im annoyed because im so indecisive! i think i know what the right decision is but i dont want it to be and i dont want to make a mistake and loose something that could be good? bollox! how do you make these decisions?!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 22, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Admiral, I *wish* that it were this difficult for incompetent people to be fired; it would serve to protect the rest of us. Unfortunately, most companies have an "at will" clause that allows employers to simply dismiss you with absolutely no warning, with no need to discuss the 'why' of it, either. Your company may have a formal policy, but they are under no obligation to enforce it (although since they do have one, they have to show that they enforce it uniformly ... but they could toss it out the door tomorrow and face no legal repurcussions). Minorities and people who fit into the ADA category are marginally protected from (measurable) discrimination.


I know that no job is secure, and I know that employment issues vary across industries. In my own, it seems that competent employees leave by attrition (better jobs, different positions, promotions) whereas the incompetent ones linger around until they cannot be kept anymore even after exhaustive performance improvement plans. Some of them here managed to survive a company resale because enough 'good' employees left that the toadies still had to fulfill a duty (albeit badly).

I don't know if our company has an at will clause, only that you have the people protected via politics that can't be touched no matter how bad they are (say, if they play golf with the site owner) and people protected due to the extremely liberal policies around employee retention. 

Sometimes it makes no sense whatsoever; you could be a kick ass employee, bringing in the dollars and meeting the metrics and still be fired because the nephew of the middle manager needs a job and wants yours. I never said the system was fair, only that it seemed tipped in favor of the incompetent (esp. in the realm of government employment, where tenure forgives everything).


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 22, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> oooh i really feel for you there, i must have driven registrar's maaaaad with the amount of stupid things i manage to write or forget haha...
> 
> 
> im annoyed because im so indecisive! i think i know what the right decision is but i dont want it to be and i dont want to make a mistake and loose something that could be good? bollox! how do you make these decisions?!




thanks for the sympathy AND empathy!

Now I gotta ask....you are setting something LOOSE, or are afraid to LOSE something?...one is really, really different than the other!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 24, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> thanks for the sympathy AND empathy!
> 
> Now I gotta ask....you are setting something LOOSE, or are afraid to LOSE something?...one is really, really different than the other!



ooops sorry miss, i was scared of losing something...i always get them mixed up, thanks for the correction though


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 24, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ooops sorry miss, i was scared of losing something...i always get them mixed up, thanks for the correction though



Gah.....I don't usually correct...I was quite serious! Maybe you were going to loose the hounds!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 25, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Gah.....I don't usually correct...I was quite serious! Maybe you were going to loose the hounds!



hehe 'k

Im annoyed because the day/night ive been looking forward to since the start of my placement (the end haha) is here and i feel really sick and might have that vomitting bug ! POOO! im supposed to be out on the razz tonight!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 25, 2008)

Students. All students.

Did you know that you would get your grades faster if you didn't all to a one bother me about getting your grades faster?

tis true!


(no...really...I am holding them back because I LOVE being followed into the bathroom with questions from your freshly scrubbed and wearing too much raspberry scented body spray self..)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 25, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Students. All students.
> 
> Did you know that you would get your grades faster if you didn't all to a one bother me about getting your grades faster?
> 
> ...



Arv, would you please just give me an "A"? I really need one today. Sigh ...


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

*im annoyed that my kitty is going to hate me cos i have to give him 4 tablets and 2 syringes of meds a day for the forseeable future.  and he scratched me. hes never done that before. thought i would have scratched me too lol
*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *im annoyed that my kitty is going to hate me cos i have to give him 4 tablets and 2 syringes of meds a day for the forseeable future.  and he scratched me. hes never done that before. thought i would have scratched me too lol
> *


Not sure how large your cat is, but get a dry, warm towel and carefully wrap him up in it, making sure to trim the nails beforehand and to ensure the paws are restrained.

Ideally it works with two people, but if you can wedge him under your arm so that you can pry his mouth open with one hand and put the pill in with the other,it works great.

Some pet stores sell those pill syringes that push the pill into their mouths, but I've had limited luck with it. Good Luck!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 25, 2008)

My big annoyance right now...


I just purchased a blue tooth ear piece thingie because Calif. is going to require hands free cell phoning in cars by this summer. It beeps and boops every time I drop in and out of cell coverage (which in the mountains is constantly...) I can't figure out how to turn this off (I actually don't think I can...)! 

Speaking of turning things off... turning it off is voodoo and takes 5 seconds of my busy life.  I have to sit there, hold it and then maybe it turns off. Same with my car radio / CD. Whatever happened to "off" switches that you clicked and you knew something turned off!?


old_man_stan


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *im annoyed that my kitty is going to hate me cos i have to give him 4 tablets and 2 syringes of meds a day for the forseeable future.  and he scratched me. hes never done that before. thought i would have scratched me too lol
> *



awww bless! i hate it when you have to do things like that to your pets, cause you just feel so mean! im sure your kitty will realise that it's for the best *nods and hugs* Admiral snackbar was right about the towell thing, i've had 4 cats since i was a child, so lots of sick kitties, it seems to work with the towel thing. Unless you have a particularly stupid cat which you can hide tablets in their favourite food? even by halving them or crushing them up and mixing it in? I used to have a cat that if you hid it in cheese, she'd eat them quite happily!
hope your kitty gets better soon!


Im annoyed right now because my little depressive patch is back, despite me trying to deny it til im blue in the face..I feel so bad. Went out last night to try and drink the pain away (first time in two months..but only because i physically couldnt go out before that)..and it didnt even work, i ended up crying in the toilets, and before anyone says, i know alcohol is a depressant and a stupid thing to try and get lost in. Spent all day crying today too..BLUGH i cant seem to get out of this funk


----------



## bexy (Jan 26, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Im annoyed right now because my little depressive patch is back, despite me trying to deny it til im blue in the face..I feel so bad. Went out last night to try and drink the pain away (first time in two months..but only because i physically couldnt go out before that)..and it didnt even work, i ended up crying in the toilets, and before anyone says, i know alcohol is a depressant and a stupid thing to try and get lost in. Spent all day crying today too..BLUGH i cant seem to get out of this funk



*aww jen, I've done this too. I kid myself I am feeling ok and a nite out will cheer me up and get drunk, and end up having to come home crying  just try to take it easy and dont drink too much whilst ur feeling down! 

Will chat to ya soon on msn i hope!

x*


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *aww jen, I've done this too. I kid myself I am feeling ok and a nite out will cheer me up and get drunk, and end up having to come home crying  just try to take it easy and dont drink too much whilst ur feeling down!
> 
> Will chat to ya soon on msn i hope!
> 
> x*



it was sheer stupidity that i thought it would cheer me up. i mean i had fun and some bits were really good, but when i wasn't being distracted from it, it all came swimming back into my mind. 

whats annoying me most is that i must have done some crazy style dancing last night and my neck is absolutely killing me, i must have been headbanging and everything..which i havent really done properly for a while..the poor people at Spiders (the club) seeing me full throttle..haha


----------



## bexy (Jan 26, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> it was sheer stupidity that i thought it would cheer me up. i mean i had fun and some bits were really good, but when i wasn't being distracted from it, it all came swimming back into my mind.
> 
> whats annoying me most is that i must have done some crazy style dancing last night and my neck is absolutely killing me, i must have been headbanging and everything..which i havent really done properly for a while..the poor people at Spiders (the club) seeing me full throttle..haha



*LOL im sure u looked cool and rocked it. I get like this too. I go out sometimes and feel passionless. Like the night is fine, music good but I just don't feel it cos everything else is my head. Sometimes a night out is just the ticket though, its hard to judge.

Annoying me most right now? Morrissey has cancelled his gigs so I'm not flying to London tomorrow, and I got bit by my cat and its sore, and I had to get a big tetanus needle *


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 26, 2008)

What's annoying me right now is the heat or lack of, in my apartment! I can't get a happy medium. Its either too hot or, like now, too cold! Brrr!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I went to Israeli dance class tonight and it was mostly women there, and there was like four guys.
Mate, I am not paying good money to go and dance and socialize with women.


----------



## bexy (Feb 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I went to Israeli dance class tonight and it was mostly women there, and there was like four guys.
> Mate, I am not paying good money to go and dance and socialize with women.



*lmao!! i love u shosh! *


----------



## Shosh (Feb 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *lmao!! i love u shosh! *



I love you too cookie. Don't change your hair. You are perfect as you are.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm annoyed because i'm bored off my keaster and my son is hogging the TV playing video games. Ugh


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

My husband's teenage son is trying to learn to play electric guitar and every night he keeps playing the same part of the same song over and over again and messing up at the same part over and over again....ARGH!!!!!!!:doh: But I know he will get it eventually, and I have to hand it to him he is persistent. LOL


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 7, 2008)

Everything that is breathing in my house....besides me of course


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 7, 2008)

You never realize how much crap you have until you have to pack it up.

I am giving nice stuff away to total strangers who walk by my door just so I dont have to put it in a box.

really..come on by....you could get something good.


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 7, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> You never realize how much crap you have until you have to pack it up.
> 
> I am giving nice stuff away to total strangers who walk by my door just so I dont have to put it in a box.
> 
> really..come on by....you could get something good.



what you gots for me? Anything good?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 7, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> what you gots for me? Anything good?



If you are serious..I will look around!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 7, 2008)

It's too damn cold here and my feet are cold. Putting on socks would involve bending, which would hurt, but I may have to go find Burtimus and ask him to help me. It sure as hell beats sitting here annoyed by cold feet.


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 7, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> If you are serious..I will look around!



I'm serious - you have exceptional taste - whatever your getting rid of is probably cooler than anything I own. And I may find a stray photo in it . . . .


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 7, 2008)

At the store in which I work we've been training newbies for another location that's soon(TM) to be opening. Anyhow, tonight one was in who reminded me very much of a past coworker I had an enormous crush on... so much so, that I immediately became smitten. I have been happily without interest in any people for months now and it all gets ruined in one night. Argh!


----------



## J34 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ernie- a really annoying guy in my studio who wont leave anyone alone. Jesus, you would think he can get a clue!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

that im geting a volcano sized spot ARGH


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that im geting a volcano sized spot ARGH





I only get those when going to weddings, or first dates, or holidays, or important photoshoots.

Just lucky that way.


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

*that my bf, however wonderful he is, keeps farting and it smells like eggs! why!!*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that i'm getting a volcano sized spot ARGH



Tends to just give me premature eruptions.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Tends to just give me premature eruptions.



hahahahaha


Todaaay, im annoyed because ive got bad pmt and its making me be a looooooooooooooooooooney


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2008)

My power was out for 13 hours because someone was driving recklessly and smashed into the telephone pole providing power to my dorm last night.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Annoyed at the weather. I can't go anywhere!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 10, 2008)

probably safest to say that throughout the months january to early march, one of the constant annoyances would be weather. frickin snow and melty snow and rain and freezing rain and sleet and WOAH IT'S REALLY NICE OUT TODAY OH LOOK FLOODING EVERYWHERE HEY IT'S ALL FREEZING OVER NOW WHAT?! CLEVELAND'S AN ICE RINK?! WE DON'T EVEN HAVE A PROFESSIONAL HOCKEY TEAM oh no worries it melted again, oh okay flooding that's nice. snow?! BLIZZARD?! okay, it's march. i hope everybody enjoys proper punctuation and spontaneous all-caps screaming.

that was like, a fast forward-ed example of my winters here. ohio's such an indecisive bitch.

-sincerely, your typical grumpy pessimistic clevelander. much similar to your typical grumpy anywhere-where-you-get-massive-amounts-of-crappy-winter-weather-er.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 10, 2008)

Oy, I could put a lot of things here at present, but number one with a bullet has gotta be the fucktastically annoying, and sometimes painful, hacking cough that won't leave me the hell alone. Every several minutes is pregnant with anticipation over whether or not this will be the one that sends my esophagus lining airborne. Ugh. I'm sure that the compounding of other stresses that I really am not that big a fan of right now doesn't help , but seriously, can ya back it off a bit? I'm rather fond of my lungs thanks very much.
*hack hack*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

im now annoyed because i seem to have gotten the worst cramp ive ever had, cant move cause it hurts some, BAH!! need..chocolate...*dies*


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Annoyed at the weather. I can't go anywhere!



Also annoyed at the weather... kitchen pipes--both faucet and drains-- frozen. Has never happened in the 5 + years living here. Frank says one of them is broken now, too. About a week and half ago, the pipes for the clothes washer froze, but those came back to life w/ no problems.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Also annoyed at the weather... *kitchen pipes--*



HA, typical bagpipe geek reaction here, when I saw "kitchen pipes" I immediately thought these Kitchen Pipes. I've been know to annoy many neighbors with these


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2008)

Me....I'm annoyed with me.


----------



## Mini (Feb 10, 2008)

The fact that I'm way smarter and more attractive than any number of dudes who have hot girlfriends.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2008)

Mini said:


> The fact that I'm way smarter and more attractive than any number of dudes who have hot girlfriends.



I'm just glad you know it.

ha.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 12, 2008)

Mini said:


> The fact that I'm way smarter and more attractive than any number of dudes who have hot girlfriends.



Your overwhelming modesty must be what is driving them away 

I will say the one thing annoying me the most right now is being one of the few parents at our daycare who actually spends a few minutes of quality time with their child in the morning, without just yanking their coat off and shoving them into the fray. It's where they spend 7-8 hours a day or so, one would think giving them a loving, positive send-off would do some good.

We have two different parents who drop their kid off with all the panache of wiping a booger on the underside of a couch cushion. Sad.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2008)

If one more person tells me that I need to put snow tires on my power chair, I'm gonna lose it!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 12, 2008)

I've had a terrible backache for a week now. Every day I wake up hoping today's the day it will go away. And it hasn't so far.  


Oh yeah.....my [email protected]%@ computer broke down!!!

But I found out that the computers in the lobby at the library doesn't block Dimensions.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 13, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I've had a terrible backache for a week now. Every day I wake up hoping today's the day it will go away. And it hasn't so far.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.....my [email protected]%@ computer broke down!!!
> ...



awww *hugs* just concentrate that it will get better *hugs*! try flat surfaces and stretching it out! you poor kitten!! 


Im annoyed because i dont understand what i want anymoooore?! driving me crazy..i just need to make a decision and stick to it methinks..arghh


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2008)

I broke my glasses today.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 13, 2008)

My depression is driving me insane....no pun intended.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 13, 2008)

I want a new job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 13, 2008)

hang in there Mellie {{{{{{{ *warm hug* }}}}}}}


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Right at this very second I am snorting my own freaking snot....... The kids have shared so much love they gave me the flu. I feel like someone has used me as a human pinate and then some. What sucks even more is just as I start to feel a little better I get hit again by someone who felt the need to sneeze and cough all over my personal space. I have been invaded by germs, my personal space violated with flying cooties and my sickness is bring out the crazies for me.....................YUP I want to share the love. 
Thanks for listening to my whine. Or if you not listening just smile it will make me feel better but what will make me smile more is seeing I am not the only one in pain. Yes I am one of those girls who enjoys looking at the accidents to see what happened.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 13, 2008)

This is annoying me most at the moment, but, it's been a very, very, very slow day... shut indoors with my stupid injury, so I guess it's just the schematics of the day flavoring my mood and intolerance for MOh-rawnically-behaving people  Luckily, back to work tomorrow! 
*
*
plz, a moment of silence for the hyphens sacrificed in the making of this post...


----------



## pudgy (Feb 14, 2008)

So I'm in charge of a weekly gathering of a students that usually includes music and prayer. Well, I got told yesterday we were having a speaker coming. He didn't talk to me about what he wanted or what he was doing until ten minutes before the gathering. ME NOT HAPPY.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 14, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Right at this very second I am snorting my own freaking snot....... The kids have shared so much love they gave me the flu. I feel like someone has used me as a human pinate and then some. What sucks even more is just as I start to feel a little better I get hit again by someone who felt the need to sneeze and cough all over my personal space. I have been invaded by germs, my personal space violated with flying cooties and my sickness is bring out the crazies for me.....................YUP I want to share the love.
> Thanks for listening to my whine. Or if you not listening just smile it will make me feel better but what will make me smile more is seeing I am not the only one in pain. Yes I am one of those girls who enjoys looking at the accidents to see what happened.



i too am drowning in the gross stuff" think it was the stupidest thimg going back to uni, i blame the students, its always the students haha

feel better chunkeymonkey!!


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2008)

My sore throat. I've coughed so much it's raw. Doctor at 2 pm. Is there anyone left who doesn't/hasn't had this crud?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 14, 2008)

Friday said:


> My sore throat. I've coughed so much it's raw. Doctor at 2 pm. Is there anyone left who doesn't/hasn't had this crud?



Me!....and I am about to drive cross country so I REALLY NEED TO STAY away from this crap!.

(Im sorry you are feeling so poorly..)..


Man....I need to go get some Zinc and airborne!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 14, 2008)

Friday said:


> My sore throat. I've coughed so much it's raw. Doctor at 2 pm. Is there anyone left who doesn't/hasn't had this crud?



I hope you feel better soon! Sending some positive healing vibes your way! :happy:


----------



## Aliena (Feb 14, 2008)

Self righteous people with their intent!


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the empathy ladies.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 14, 2008)

Friday said:


> Thanks for the empathy ladies.





You poor thing...seems like this crud really lasts.....please do try to keep your lungs in your chest!!


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2008)

I should have six pack abs by the time I'm done coughing. . I just want something to stop the cough so my throat will heal up and I can get some sleep to help kick this shit.


----------



## IrishBard (Feb 14, 2008)

Arrogant, Twatmouth, Agressive, ignorant brother!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

The fact that Valentine's day is nearly over and Im non the wiser as to who sent me the cuddly toy and chocolates.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> The fact that Valentine's day is nearly over and Im non the wiser as to who sent me the cuddly toy and chocolates.



OOHHH a secret admirer? Thats exciting


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 14, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I broke my glasses today.



aw man..that sucks.....

Glasses are SO damn expensive these days.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> aw man..that sucks.....
> 
> Glasses are SO damn expensive these days.




Yeah. I can't see worth a damn without them but thank God for my Mom, she made an appointment for me this weekend. Hopefully I'll get them repaired by early next week.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I don't have a secret admirer!!!


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 14, 2008)

"Anyway" people.

Anyway people are the people that tell you a story during a conversation, and when you ask them a question about a detail within their story, they answer your question and it's then followed in an exasperated tone by any of the following:

"Anyway, as I was saying...."

"Anyway, my point being..."

or something similar which lets you know your derailing them with your irksome question is very much not appreciated.

Example:

"...and the guy started having a seizure right in front of that men's clothing store at the mall"

"Which store?? You mean the big and tall shop in the front??"

"Uh, I don't remember the name. Kind of in the front I guess. There's a big blue sign. Can't remember the name. *Anyway*, as I was saying..."


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 14, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> "Anyway" people.
> 
> Anyway people are the people that tell you a story during a conversation, and when you ask them a question about a detail within their story, they answer your question and it's then followed in an exasperated tone by any of the following:
> 
> ...





"God...can't you just shut up and let me talk at you? What..you think this is a fecking conversation? ...ANYWAY....."


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

I really really hate that Suave shampoo commercial that has some chic singing in an opera voice in the background. Ugh its enough to make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## Aireman (Feb 16, 2008)

It's 'Cause we're all out in the open over your lovleyness!


CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed that I don't have a secret admirer!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I'm still pissed off over that something that was said hours ago.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm annoyed that I'm still pissed off over that something that was said hours ago.



ok..ok...ok...I am positive the jersey looks good on you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Feb 16, 2008)

*well now im pissed off as my boyfriends brother and his new girlfriend are visiting and we are heading up to his mums tonight for a party. however the girlfriend is a strict vegetarian and wont allow us to consume meat in the house. its not her house!!!! its my boyfriends parents house. we've never met this girl before, neither have my boyfriends parents, yet we are all expected to eat salad else she will walk out apparently....

like wtf!?!? *


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *well now im pissed off as my boyfriends brother and his new girlfriend are visiting and we are heading up to his mums tonight for a party. however the girlfriend is a strict vegetarian and wont allow us to consume meat in the house. its not her house!!!! its my boyfriends parents house. we've never met this girl before, neither have my boyfriends parents, yet we are all expected to eat salad else she will walk out apparently....
> 
> like wtf!?!? *



haha wtf, she should have thought before making that move, you're on going to hate her on sight!!


Im annoyed because ive been spending so much money, im halfway through my overdraft already! my spending would have been fine if my new job hadnt bin pissing me around.!


----------



## bexy (Feb 16, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> haha wtf, she should have thought before making that move, you're on going to hate her on sight!!
> 
> 
> Im annoyed because ive been spending so much money, im halfway through my overdraft already! my spending would have been fine if my new job hadnt bin pissing me around.!



*see i was veggie for 21 yrs, i am very empathetic to veggies. had we just gone to his rents and been served veggie food we prob wouldnt have even noticed. its the fact that she saw fit to over from canada, say hello nice to meet you now here are my rules, obey them or i'll walk out...its so rude and cheeky!

at least it means im his mums favourite girlfriend lol, jes 0- bex 1!

is ur new job just in another greggs? i am so excited about going to greggs when i get to liverpool!
*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *see i was veggie for 21 yrs, i am very empathetic to veggies. had we just gone to his rents and been served veggie food we prob wouldnt have even noticed. its the fact that she saw fit to over from canada, say hello nice to meet you now here are my rules, obey them or i'll walk out...its so rude and cheeky!
> 
> at least it means im his mums favourite girlfriend lol, jes 0- bex 1!
> 
> ...



exactly, you cant just demand stuff like that in someones house! you own house then fair enough but u certainly cant demand it in a house youve never even been too before! 

considering you're you its more like jes 0 - bex 1000000000000000000000+ 

ayeeee it was supposed to start last month but theyve been messing me aroun so now my free spending is getting me into a bit of debt, and its gunna get worse if i go to that eye test today and actually need damn glasses SIGH


----------



## bexy (Feb 16, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> exactly, you cant just demand stuff like that in someones house! you own house then fair enough but u certainly cant demand it in a house youve never even been too before!
> 
> considering you're you its more like jes 0 - bex 1000000000000000000000+
> 
> ayeeee it was supposed to start last month but theyve been messing me aroun so now my free spending is getting me into a bit of debt, and its gunna get worse if i go to that eye test today and actually need damn glasses SIGH



*lol yey 10000000000000 points to me!

im so lucky one of my best friends is my optician lol, so my £300 specs cost me £90 tee hee!*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *lol yey 10000000000000 points to me!
> 
> im so lucky one of my best friends is my optician lol, so my £300 specs cost me £90 tee hee!*



if glasses cost me that much im going to have a big flail and a rant later on haha! im a student dammit!!!
im also panicking about getting an eye test...ive not had one since i was uber young that i cant even remember it, for some reason im crapping myself


----------



## bexy (Feb 16, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> if glasses cost me that much im going to have a big flail and a rant later on haha! im a student dammit!!!
> im also panicking about getting an eye test...ive not had one since i was uber young that i cant even remember it, for some reason im crapping myself



*you might get student discount, i know specsavers do it. eye tests are fun, i love them for some reason! they dont hurt dont worry lol!*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *you might get student discount, i know specsavers do it. eye tests are fun, i love them for some reason! they dont hurt dont worry lol!*



i know im just a big nervous loser haha i know theyre not going to gouge my eyes out or anything..but still *whimper*


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

Why does my toilet paper have little bumps on it? Do I really need _more traction_ when doing my thing???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 16, 2008)

pudgy said:


> Why does my toilet paper have little bumps on it? Do I really need _more traction_ when doing my thing???



I'm sure that depends on your diet.....


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 16, 2008)

something that REALLY annoys me lately, is banks restricting drive thru to account holders only


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed that I don't have a secret admirer!!!



you do :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

mossystate said:


> ok..ok...ok...I am positive the jersey looks good on you!!!!!!!!!



LOL...thank you...but it wasn't you :kiss2:


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 16, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> you do :wubu:



teehee :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 16, 2008)

Aireman said:


> It's 'Cause we're all out in the open over your lovleyness!




and then NEVER call me


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 16, 2008)

People who approach newspaper layout like they're playing Tetris. S'okay, we don't really care what story that headline goes with, just flip it sideways and slide it in over here on the right where we've got some space.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

im annoyed because my glasses wont be done til tuesday, i want them noooow


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 16, 2008)

My roomate is playing the samle moldy peaches song for like... the umpteenth time today... I need more variety!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 16, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> My roomate is playing the samle moldy peaches song for like... the umpteenth time today... I need more variety!!!



Some guy in my chess club was singing that during a game :doh:..... or it might be the same song....something about "gonna eat a lot of peaches"


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some guy in my chess club was singing that during a game :doh:..... or it might be the same song....something about "gonna eat a lot of peaches"



No, thats an older song that I personally love lol. This band is the one that did the soundtrack for Juno, which is good in small doses, not all day


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some guy in my chess club was singing that during a game :doh:..... or it might be the same song....something about "gonna eat a lot of peaches"



i think knotty is talking about the moldy peaches - 'anyone else but you' ... tune that's been around for a bit but has had a superrrr rise in airplay recently due to it being like, a huge focal point of the movie *juno*.

and i think youuuu're referring to the presidents of the united states of america's "peaches" ... _move into the country gonna eat me a lotta peachessss_ ... yeah?

anybowdy feel free to laugh at me if i'm way off. otherwise, i like solving song mysteries. dj-ed at my radio station for 5 years, so it's entertaining to me. 

"ummm i'd like to request a song." "sure, what would you like to hear?" "ummm i don't know the _name_ of it but it's like ... that one ... where the guy goes ... yeeeeaaaah." "uhhhhhm, okay."


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 17, 2008)

The fact that these kids are better now than I ever will be
Ice Cold Idiots

I'm thinking they may be one of the greatest cover bands around today.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 17, 2008)

Annoying me most right now... the fact that I am so lonely


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel your pain Mishe

Right now annoying me right now are out of control teenagers


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 17, 2008)

My biggest regret of the moment is that I can't muster the courage to talk to girls. I hate it.


----------



## flippedover (Feb 17, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> While I'm usually up for some touchy-feely nomenclature and psychobable, I have hit my saturation point when it comes to using the word journey to describe one's life situation.



Amen, sister!


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 17, 2008)

That I can't reach out and touch the one I love.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

My hip is killing me at the moment and I can't figure out what I did to hurt it.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> My hip is killing me at the moment and I can't figure out what I did to hurt it.



take muchos painkillers! *hugs* it's the worst thing to have something like your back or legs hurting, bless ya! 

im annoyed becausee ive been so bored all day and the person ive wanted to speak to has been ignoring me :\


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> take muchos painkillers! *hugs* it's the worst thing to have something like your back or legs hurting, bless ya!
> 
> im annoyed becausee ive been so bored all day and the person ive wanted to speak to has been ignoring me :\



Thank you I wish I could take some good pain killers but I'm allergic to all the good ones, so its nothing but Tylenol for me I hope your somebody special calls soon and you find something to do so you wont be so bored. I hate being bored too, ugh!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2008)

Crappy re-makes. I'm looking at you Knight Rider...


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2008)

24 won't be back until 2009.


----------



## Isa (Feb 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Crappy re-makes. I'm looking at you Knight Rider...



Ditto!.....


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> im annoyed because my glasses wont be done til tuesday, i want them noooow



*ooh and how are they? were they dear? and was the eye test scary lol?*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *ooh and how are they? were they dear? and was the eye test scary lol?*



theyre sooo cool, im gunna take photos and post them tomorrow hehe !  emo style glasses, ones by oasis and other is byyy roxy! got them from specsavers so it only cost me £125 for em both!  yaya 
The eye test made me giggle more then anything hahah


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 18, 2008)

This paper I need to write for my Just War Theory Class. I need to justify the Iraq war with the theories from our book... it's a thought exercise lol


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

Those children you see wearing those shoes with the wheels on the bottoms. Ughh, I just wanna trip em.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

oh my fucking god im so pissed off. 
The guy i was seeing but broke up with because it's over but have been talking to and seeing a bit hasn't talked to me for damn days. And when he does he tells me he's been discussing me with his family and everyone, and slagging me off and telling me that i'm not worth it and all that shit. BLUGh cause i really want to hear that??! cant you just say it's over and walk away?! 
*sigh*
men are really getting to me atm. /rant

but..blocked and deleted. the end.


----------



## Rottcodd (Feb 18, 2008)

Calumniating solipsists.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

people who use unnecessarily complicated words


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 18, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Those children you see wearing those shoes with the wheels on the bottoms. Ughh, I just wanna trip em.



hoooow strange. my co-worker said this EXACT thing merely hours ago when we went to lunch at the san francisco oven.

just in case anyone was wondering, mondays are kids eat free day at the san francisco oven. 

and just in case anyone was wondering, it's presidents day today. which would mean no school. which would mean every child in the city of hudson was at SFO.

anyway, the co-worker and i don't go there too often, so we weren't aware of this situation until we realized we were surrounded by insane, hyped up kids of all ages ten minutes into our lunch. this was followed by about 15-20 minutes of conversing about how obnoxious kids are these days, which i realize are no different than the "these days" of ten years ago. 

but i digress. she said that comment somewhere in there. to which i agreed. so yeah.


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> people who use unnecessarily complicated words



*i know, just because you have a thesauraus, doesnt mean you have to use it. but some people are show offs like that.

for the record caluminating means to make maliciously or knowingly false statements about.

and solipsists are people who think only themselves are reality, and only themselves are to be believed....


so yeah, hmmmmmmmmmmmm

love ya chick! xx*


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 18, 2008)

This case of the creeping crud that's whoop'n up on this ole troll.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 18, 2008)

The theory of Economics in the free world. It just kills my concentration everytime! :doh:


----------



## Friday (Feb 19, 2008)

This damn, rattling, bubbling cough. Makes me sound like some nasty old relic that's been smoking 3 packs a day for 75 years and keeps my poor husband awake. It's been a week already. GO AWAY!!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been relatively healthy for a year and TODAY right near midnight, I started feeling sick--sore throat, headache, body aches, etc--and it's my birthday.

just my luck


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I have been relatively healthy for a year and TODAY right near midnight, I started feeling sick--sore throat, headache, body aches, etc--and it's my birthday.
> 
> just my luck



Happy birthday... today's just starting here, so I will send my good juju your way for a better rest of your day


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I slept not one wink last night. I couldn't turn myself off at all and will be a zombie at work today.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 19, 2008)

I am supremely annoyed with the snow. Well, not so much the snow as the temperatures that allow it to exist.

I'm tired of working in a college town and seeing all the girls bundled up. It's time to for em' to break out the shorts and tank tops!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 19, 2008)

Rottcodd said:


> Calumniating solipsists.




I love beautiful English. Never let anyone make you feel bad for having a good vocabulary.


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 19, 2008)

Answers to questions, that never get answered.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

the fact i just tryed to redye my hair red and it's ended up as a more brown sludgey red blaah


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

Those weather announcements that always seem to interrupt your pogramming at the worst moment ever. Ya know, if I wanted to know if there would be severe rain or thunderstorms, I'd use that thing called a window 

Holla if you know wut I'm sayin!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 19, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Those weather announcements that always seem to interrupt your pogramming at the worst moment ever. Ya know, if I wanted to know if there would be severe rain or thunderstorms, I'd use that thing called a window
> 
> Holla if you know wut I'm sayin!




um..one Holla please.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 19, 2008)

The bloody weather!

I am SURE I get that SAD - I LOVE being in my garden in the summer sunbathing and gardening and I detest being cold - I detest snow even more and just so CAN'T WAIT for that lovely summer air to arrive again...sigh

And it snowed today - its -7 right now with freezing fog and a thick frost - who said the UK was so lush and green and lovely to live in :-((((

I wanna get my 'kini out LOL


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

That I have a CRAPPY digital camera and the batteries ALWAYS need to be charged when I NEED to take a GREAT picture!!!! @#$#@


----------



## mimosa (Feb 19, 2008)

The guy I have a crush on doesn't talk to me all that much....bastard.

My computer is still [email protected]%$ broken.....but I am getting a new one soon.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2008)

mimosa said:


> The guy I have a crush on doesn't talk to me all that much....bastard.
> 
> My computer is still [email protected]%$ broken.....but I am getting a new one soon.



It is the worst when your computer dies. It has happened to me a few times.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 20, 2008)

After not getting any sleep the night before and flying home, with confined space and cabin pressure....

My ankles are huge and they hurt.

Bloooop.


----------



## Suze (Feb 20, 2008)

when people take out their contact lenses and throw them around in my apartment. i found 7 yesterday.


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 20, 2008)

I know just what you mean Renee - I feel like a hug right now and I can't!

:kiss2:
John W



chocolate desire said:


> That I can't reach out and touch the one I love.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> when people take out their contact lenses and throw them around in my apartment. i found 7 yesterday.



eew why would anyone do that, why?! 


i'm annoyed because i've eaten too much today but i wanna keep eating haha im too full to fit it in though hah
i think someones comfort eating tonight....


----------



## Suze (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> eew why would anyone do that, why?!
> 
> 
> i'm annoyed because i've eaten too much today but i wanna keep eating haha im too full to fit it in though hah
> i think someones comfort eating tonight....



because they're horrible friends... (and probably drunk)


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> because they're horrible friends... (and probably drunk)



drunk is kiiiiiiinda understandable, you should whoop their butts though!! 
it could be kinda fun too


----------



## Suze (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> drunk is kiiiiiiinda understandable, you should whoop their butts though!!
> it could be kinda fun too



I suspect most of them comes from my bestfriend's eyeballs. I've seen her throw them around before she pass out (after we been out). She and other "contact users" just don't seem to care! They do it in their own homes as well, so it's not just to piss me off.

When I comment on it, they just call me oversensitive.:blink: But I think it's really gross, they look like fingernails!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 20, 2008)

My pals back home are kinda going over the top with some new. Granted it is cool news. My girl did head shots for a guy who was just cast in the movie Twilight. No doubt that its great. He's from Portland, a friend of my friend Jack's and thats how she took his pic. But for the past 2 days thats ALL I am hearing about. How they know an up and coming movie star. 
I think it's cool, but if I receive another link to a page talking about him or the movie I might smack them both, virtually.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 20, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My pals back home are kinda going over the top with some new. Granted it is cool news. My girl did head shots for a guy who was just cast in the movie Twilight. No doubt that its great. He's from Portland, a friend of my friend Jack's and thats how she took his pic. But for the past 2 days thats ALL I am hearing about. How they know an up and coming movie star.
> I think it's cool, but if I receive another link to a page talking about him or the movie I might smack them both, virtually.




Tell them to move to LA....they will get over reaaaaaalllllllyyyy quickly.


----------



## sobie18 (Feb 21, 2008)

and the lack of signal light-using driving with high beam jackasses here on this island......................................................................


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 21, 2008)

Very funny that you mention the weather Dee as my guy was just here in the states and although it was not as warm as it usally is here he boasted it was warmer back home. Odd thing is since he left last week our temps have been mid 70's to 80s. BTW welcome to the boards.





DdeelishUK said:


> The bloody weather!
> 
> I am SURE I get that SAD - I LOVE being in my garden in the summer sunbathing and gardening and I detest being cold - I detest snow even more and just so CAN'T WAIT for that lovely summer air to arrive again...sigh
> 
> ...


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

that my internet connection wont work upstairs so i have to sit in the kitchen, and it's like picadilly circus down here!


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 21, 2008)

My insurance company is pissing me off right now! Just pay for the damned prescription. Stop making the pharmacy do a song and dance for you...EVERY...SINGLE...TIME!! You KNOW you'll pay for it in the end...so stop being fucktards and do it right away. :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Can the 'one thing' annoying me right now be a person???

I work with this lazy, good for nothing, putrid, skanky, sleazy, no work ethic, scummy, nasty, slutty, narly, slacker of a girl/woman who has been with the same agency for over 15 years, so her tenure has secured her position. She does NOTHING all day long...and makes BIG money - what does she to do earn her salary??

Take at least 20 smoke breaks per day
Comes to work late
Is constantly on the phone (ok, maybe 15 minutes a day is work related)
Sits in her can with her feet hanging out the window talking on her cellphone
Makes oragami at her desk.
Backstabs everyone in the agency (we ALL get a turn)
Makes up lies about co-workers
Lies to get others in trouble for what she has actually done.
Pushes off ALL of her work on newer employees who don't know better.
Is insubordinate to her immediate supervisor hourly.

She has been the cause of at least 10 people losing their jobs in the past 8 years...she also goes from person to person spreading her venom...it's sickening...and it has now affected/effected me - to the point where I don't want to go back to the jobsite. EVER.

HOW DOES SHE KEEP HER JOB??????????????????????????????????????????
WHY DOESN'T SOMEONE FIRE HER??????????????????????????????????????

Very DIRTY knees

Chickenhead.

Thank you, I don't feel any better but it sure helps.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Can the 'one thing' annoying me right now be a person???
> 
> I work with this lazy, good for nothing, putrid, skanky, sleazy, no work ethic, scummy, nasty, slutty, narly, slacker of a girl/woman who has been with the same agency for over 15 years, so her tenure has secured her position. She does NOTHING all day long...and makes BIG money - what does she to do earn her salary??
> 
> ...



:doh: Dag Gone TJC that has got to suck, I am soo sorry you have to put up with that chick
 Something has to be done maybe we should all try and think of something. I can't believe you haven't gone off on her already or spontaneously combusted at your desk from the stress.There is nothing worse than having to go to work everyday and deal with something like that. I'm sorry for you buddy,here's a hug from me, hope it helps.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

I feel like I am about to implode...this has been going on off and on for YEARS...but this month has been HORRIBLE...like a big puss filled boil ready to POP!!!! eewwww that just grossed me out!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I feel like I am about to implode...this has been going on off and on for YEARS...but this month has been HORRIBLE...like a big puss filled boil ready to POP!!!! eewwww that just grossed me out!



You don't happen to work for the government, do you?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I feel like I am about to implode...this has been going on off and on for YEARS...but this month has been HORRIBLE...like a big puss filled boil ready to POP!!!! eewwww that just grossed me out!



Don't let her make you lose it, there has to be some way, what do your other co-workers think? If she's getting to you she has to be getting to them too.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Traci Jo Wrote "You don't happen to work for the government, do you? "

Is it THAT obvious? Christ on a crutch!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Don't let her make you lose it, there has to be some way, what do your other co-workers think? If she's getting to you she has to be getting to them too.



EVERYONE is affected/effected by her....upper management just brushes her off like dandruff, front line staff tries to avoid her like the plague...it's like the flu...you never know who is gonna get hit with it until it happens.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> EVERYONE is affected/effected by her....upper management just brushes her off like dandruff, front line staff tries to avoid her like the plague...it's like the flu...you never know who is gonna get hit with it until it happens. [/
> 
> Yeah that is how it usually is people think if they ignore it , she will stop or better yet go away. Maybe someone needs to tell the powers that be that she is dragging down everyone else's morale, and demand something be done. Or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Over the years, people have written letters, filed complaints, attempted mediation, documented issues, its ALL in her personnel file...but she is bulletproof...it's SO unfair.

Time to look for alternate employment...


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Over the years, people have written letters, filed complaints, attempted mediation, documented issues, its ALL in her personnel file...but she is bulletproof...it's SO unfair.
> 
> Time to look for alternate employment...



Oh man I'm sorry It may be the best thing to do for your own sanity though. There is no way to stay where you are and just transfer away from her, to another department or something?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

It's something I need to really think about..the sad part is, the entire company knows this chick and her bullsh!t antics...and they just turn a blind eye to her...do I really WANT to work for people who just don't give a sh!t??


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> It's something I need to really think about..the sad part is, the entire company knows this chick and her bullsh!t antics...and they just turn a blind eye to her...do I really WANT to work for people who just don't give a sh!t??



No You're right at this point it sounds like you resent more than just her, its everyone that has let this continue. I think you're right change is tough but the current situation is never gonna change and you shouldn't have to deal with that day after day.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> No You're right at this point it sounds like you resent more than just her, its everyone that has let this continue. I think you're right change is tough but the current situation is never gonna change and you shouldn't have to deal with that day after day.



Resent - good word and very true what you just said. ((((((SNS))))) Thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Resent - good word and very true what you just said. ((((((SNS))))) Thanks! :kiss2:[/QUOT
> 
> You know I got your back Chik :wubu: what you need is some double stuff oreo therapy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually Grey Goose is up my alley tonight! :bounce:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay girl just dont get too Loosey Goosey:bounce: Or you will be feeling it tomorrow


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll be a good girl...promise! :::hic:::


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd say the one thing annoying me right now is that I threw up ten minutes ago.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'd say the one thing annoying me right now is that I threw up ten minutes ago.



Aww I'm sorry Matt, I hope you feel better There is nothing worse than throwing up:doh:


----------



## Ashamed (Feb 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Aww I'm sorry Matt, I hope you feel better There is nothing worse than throwing up:doh:



I can think of a few things.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'd say the one thing annoying me right now is that I threw up ten minutes ago.



I hope you are feeling better now Matty.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm feeling better. It was because I went to make some hot chocolate and the inside of the microwave was splattered with food. Everyone has to live off of that one microwave and no one cleans it up. It's disgusting.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm feeling better. It was because I went to make some hot chocolate and the inside of the microwave was splattered with food. Everyone has to live off of that one microwave and no one cleans it up. It's disgusting.



Yes that is yucky.
I am not a big fan of microwaves in general, I worry about the rays and cancer etc etc. 
Glad you are better.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 22, 2008)

The one thing annoying me right now is the stupid weather!!!! Its been snowing all day, and I keep hearing we're supposed to get 6-10 INCHES!!!!!!

Ive been house/pet-sitting all week. They were supposed to come home tonight, but because of all this stupid fucking snow, their flight has eben cancelled and they cant get another flight until Monday!!!! 

I love the dog, and I dont mind being here alone... but I was so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight (even tho they have a Tempurpedic mattress and it is heavennn!)

Plus, I have to work at 7am tomorrow, and its a 20 minute drive instead of my usual 10, so I have to get up earlier... thats if I can get out of the driveway in my dinky car.

IM. SICK. OF. WINTER.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 22, 2008)

Man......I'd kill for a 20 minute drive to work....all of us in LA would.

on the other hand.....ha..no snow.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 22, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Man......I'd kill for a 20 minute drive to work....all of us in LA would.
> 
> on the other hand.....ha..no snow.



Ha!

Some of us love snow. 

Some of us have never been to LA. Some of us tend to avoid it like....well....like snow. 

And I walk 20 feet to work. Really. So kill me.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2008)

Man...I'd kill


----------



## Spanky (Feb 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Man...I'd kill



Annoying?? 

Serving up softballs and the SAME PERSON hitting them (out of the park). 

Smartypants.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2008)

The first time I had ever seen snow in my entire life was when I was 19 years old and at Mt Rainier National Park in Washington State. I had never seen it before that ever.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ha!
> 
> Some of us love snow.
> 
> ...



oh I dont really mind snow...but I have not had to live in it for a really long time.....

Thats about to change.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is the worst when your computer dies. It has happened to me a few times.



You think your computer dying is tough on YOU? Imagine what it's like for ME!

No Susannah until the computer is revived = I go into withdrawl!


----------



## Friday (Feb 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Traci Jo Wrote "You don't happen to work for the government, do you? "
> 
> Is it THAT obvious? Christ on a crutch!



TJC, if you do work for the guvmint you should be able to file a hostile work environment complaint. If everyone files against this one person they'll have to do something. That's how we got rid of the human boil on our collective ass in my office.


----------



## bexy (Feb 22, 2008)

*that i am looking for a job and despite my reams of qualifications, good references and years of experience, no one can see past my appearance. 

what exactly is the difference between dying your hair BLACK or dying it RED?!?
its still dye!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *that i am looking for a job and despite my reams of qualifications, good references and years of experience, no one can see past my appearance.
> 
> what exactly is the difference between dying your hair BLACK or dying it RED?!?
> its still dye!
> ...



employers can be twat like when it comes to appearance. it might be something other then that? but if they dont want my bexxy then they dont deserve you! 
otherwise..just wear a wig and then whip it off when ya get the job 


the one thing annoying me right now
would be that men keep peeing on the damn floor of the bathroom. every damn time i keep going and theyve missed the bowl once again! how damn hard is it to pee in a large hole?!?! dammit! i keep getting pee on my trousers because i take em down and then it's too late

the other thing annoying me is that today im filled with sadness. i went out last night and my ex was there, the ex i was deeply in love with until we broke up in novemeber, when distance and other issues got in the way. he came to the club we always used to go to, and he was having such fun and didnt even care. after our history he didnt even care. i couldnt stop crying all night after he arrived. i didnt let him see it as much as possible, i wanted him to have a good night and all. 
it annoys me that i cant just cut these feelings off. 
it annoys me that my friends saw me crying to much i was uncontrollable which i hate, no one sees me like that sually. 
it all just annoys me.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Annoying??
> 
> Serving up softballs and the SAME PERSON hitting them (out of the park).
> 
> Smartypants.




Throw me something hard and let's see what I do with that.









*what the fuck?...when did I become GreenEyes..holy hell!!!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you guys seen those mortgage ads on MSNBC and crap? The ones with the dancing animated people doing old-school cabbage patch junk? What the fuck? Those things creep the shit out of me. 

SUPER ANNOYING. 

I want to punch the person who decided that was a good idea for an ad! They're EVERYWHERE. Ewww! 

View attachment dancing-people-banner-ad-lowermybills.gif


----------



## Shosh (Feb 24, 2008)

Canonista said:


> You think your computer dying is tough on YOU? Imagine what it's like for ME!
> 
> No Susannah until the computer is revived = I go into withdrawl!



Hugs to you at the moment. I know you have been working hard lately. Hopefully you will have some down time soon to relax.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 24, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Have you guys seen those mortgage ads on MSNBC and crap? The ones with the dancing animated people doing old-school cabbage patch junk? What the fuck? Those things creep the shit out of me.
> 
> SUPER ANNOYING.
> 
> I want to punch the person who decided that was a good idea for an ad! They're EVERYWHERE. Ewww!



Buff,
I wanna punch some Mortage brokers who con people of limited means to getting in over their heads with huge mortgages, and who later face financial ruin when they can not meet the repayments. It is terrible and families face hardship and breakup because of it. Punch those fuckers for me.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Friday said:


> TJC, if you do work for the guvmint you should be able to file a hostile work environment complaint. If everyone files against this one person they'll have to do something. That's how we got rid of the human boil on our collective ass in my office.



I will look into that, Friday, thank you...I know that we need to band together as a united front because this chit has gotten WAY out of hand.

TJC


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 25, 2008)

that i have two jobs which i cant decide between

there's the greggs one which i know ive definately got but itd involve many shifts and involves minimal wage

OR a job at lynx housing which is more my dream job, is relevant to my career but i dont know if i've gotten it yet despite the woman sounding really enthusiastic to me about it..

what do i dooo

do i hold out for the dream job? but if it falls it means im guna be in financial trouble..


----------



## Mathias (Feb 25, 2008)

My campus as a whole is annying me right now...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Thats about to change.



Do tell. We're all friends here. And it si teh intrenets.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Throw me something hard and let's see what I do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<removing white lines for all to see>

...and it is so adorable. Really.


----------



## tink977 (Feb 25, 2008)

that men (and I mean no disrespect fellas) will fight their points to the death when they think they are right, but remain completely silent when they know they are wrong. Just say you are wrong!!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 25, 2008)

watching him loving her and knowing she doesn't love him...THAT...is annoying the fuck out of me right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Throw me something hard and let's see what I do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh, I have trained thee well, Grasshopper  :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 25, 2008)

that im supposed to go in for an induction at the new job tomorrow where a hot guy i used to know is working and i know im going to stutter and feel like an idiot!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that im supposed to go in for an induction at the new job tomorrow where a hot guy i used to know is working and i know im going to stutter and feel like an idiot!



Remember the old trick of imagining all of the people looking at you in their underwear. It may calm you down. 

Except Mr. Hot Guy. Just put him in overalls and big 'ol hat with ear flaps. We don't want any "excitement" during the induction. 

Either way, good luck with that!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Remember the old trick of imagining all of the people looking at you in their underwear. It may calm you down.
> 
> Except Mr. Hot Guy. Just put him in overalls and big 'ol hat with ear flaps. We don't want any "excitement" during the induction.
> 
> Either way, good luck with that!



hehe it's more likely to make me get hysterical with laughter and make the organisation think im a bit crazy? hehe 

thankies


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 25, 2008)

I lost my f'ing phone.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDGE


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 26, 2008)

*strum strum strum strum strum strum* *TWWAAANGGG SNAP!* ...replaces string... *strum strum strum strum strum strum* *TWWAAANNGGG SNAP!!* ...replaces string...  *strum strum strum strum strum strum* *TWWAAAANNNGG SNAP!!* ...replaces...shit, out of strings!  

...means, need to buy more strings and file down the bridge. Dammit, I don't have a file.

...and I dooo play a bit hard, but screw it.

edit: IT. JUST. WON'T. STOP! :doh: :doh:


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 27, 2008)

Studying for my Juvenile Delinquency midterm that I have tomorrow. I'm a philosophy major, I'm not supposed to take REAL sit down exams lol. And on top of that I had no idea that so many different factors made me do all the crazy shit I did as a kid... at least according to the textbook lol


----------



## Shala (Feb 27, 2008)

Knowing thay my guy is 800 miles away working in South Carolina and I don't know when he is coming home to me yet. I miss him so much!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 27, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> *strum strum strum strum strum strum* *TWWAAANGGG SNAP!* ...replaces string... *strum strum strum strum strum strum* *TWWAAANNGGG SNAP!!* ...replaces string...  *strum strum strum strum strum strum* *TWWAAAANNNGG SNAP!!* ...replaces...shit, out of strings!
> 
> ...means, need to buy more strings and file down the bridge. Dammit, I don't have a file.
> 
> ...



I hope that is an Irish flag. The Italians wouldn't be so thick.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I hope that is an Irish flag. The Italians wouldn't be so thick.



Damn right it's Irish. Where do you think I get my stubbornness from?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 27, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Damn right it's Irish. Where do you think I get my stubbornness from?



I am sorry, your avatar sig line should be *drinkin' and fightin'*. 


Heel-boy


----------



## jamie (Feb 27, 2008)

three words -

corporate efficiency expert


----------



## mossystate (Feb 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, I have trained thee well, Grasshopper  :bow:[/QUOTE:]
> 
> 
> ....you could never train me...you are more like second hand smoke...sticks to my clothing, until I run things through the wash....
> ...


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am sorry, your avatar sig line should be *drinkin' and fightin'*.
> 
> 
> Heel-boy



Yeah, but NOBODY knows fightin' like this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDMiiWdDneo&feature=related


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 27, 2008)

The ONE thing annoying me most right now is...everytime I come across a cool thread that I would like to post on...someone I despise with a passion has already responded and I don't have the self-control to NOT say something snarky to their post...so I don't bother posting at all.

Must...work...on....self....control! :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Green Eyed Fairy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I have trained thee well, Grasshopper  :bow:
> ...



I see you still have much tutelage ahead of you.....Grasshopper


----------



## mossystate (Feb 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see you still have much tutelage ahead of you.....Grasshopper




I see you have moved your pubes up to your chin.....:bow:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 27, 2008)

high ga$ and food price$


----------



## Mathias (Feb 27, 2008)

The people down the hall won't SHUT. THE. HELL. UP.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2008)

I got my bridesmaid gifts from Tiffany's. I REALLY want to open up the boxes and look at them, but I will NEVER be able to get the bows back on the same. And I keep telling myself that if I were going to get a gift from Tiffany's I would be so happy if it had a crisp, perfect bow. SO..what is annoying me now is 1) I want to open a box that I shouldn't and 2) I can't make Tiffany's bows


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got my bridesmaid gifts from Tiffany's. I REALLY want to open up the boxes and look at them, but I will NEVER be able to get the bows back on the same. And I keep telling myself that if I were going to get a gift from Tiffany's I would be so happy if it had a crisp, perfect bow. SO..what is annoying me now is 1) I want to open a box that I shouldn't and 2) I can't make Tiffany's bows



yep that would drive me crazy too. I would sooo want to open the box and look BTW Tiffany's wow your a good friend


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 28, 2008)

Three words - 

landlord chimpanzee diaper


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> yep that would drive me crazy too. I would sooo want to open the box and look BTW Tiffany's wow your a good friend



haha I only have two bridesmaids, so I only spent about $250. I didn't think that was too bad. i figured if I had more bridesmaids I would have spent that or more than that, even with less expensive gifts so it made sense in my head lol


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Three words -
> 
> landlord chimpanzee diaper



Got ya beat!

purple monkey dishwasher 


so there!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got my bridesmaid gifts from Tiffany's. I REALLY want to open up the boxes and look at them, but I will NEVER be able to get the bows back on the same. And I keep telling myself that if I were going to get a gift from Tiffany's I would be so happy if it had a crisp, perfect bow. SO..what is annoying me now is 1) I want to open a box that I shouldn't and 2) I can't make Tiffany's bows




I didn't know that you were getting married. How wonderful. I want to wish you and your groom lots of happiness and joy, and a may you live together until a ripe old age.
Shosh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I see you have moved your pubes up to your chin.....:bow:




That's a pic of you.....


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm having one of those days where everything is more complicated than it has to be. For example everything I touch I drop or spill, I keep getting bumped off of Dims and having to struggle to get back on probably due to all the ice storms we have had the past couple of days. Everything just feels like an effort today ya know what I mean * sigh *


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2008)

I paid $30 for Contra 4 and there wasn't any game in the case! :doh::doh: Damn them to hell!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but by "them" I mean Gamestop.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 6, 2008)

Having to be on 7am shift all week. Oh man I hate getting out of bed early.


----------



## Aireman (Mar 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Having to be on 7am shift all week. Oh man I hate getting out of bed early.



I hear ya there. Do they do the stupid Daylight savings time down there too? We have to change our clocks forward an hour Sat night. Another lost hour of sleep!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

How about being able to sleep in and being woke up at 7:20 am by fighting/screaming cats...one of them being YOURS! %$^*&%


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

*my latest beau of interest said he would call last nite after leaving a message when he missed me earier, and didn't, and we have plans tonite, hence ANGST of the worst variety *


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF SPRING.

*grumble grumble, just shoveled a TON of snow out of the driveway...no plow in sight....grumble grumble*

Who's with me?!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I hear ya there. Do they do the stupid Daylight savings time down there too? We have to change our clocks forward an hour Sat night. Another lost hour of sleep!




We do have daylight savings time , but the Early Childhood Center that I work at is open from 7am to 7pm. I am really physically struggling with having to start so early as it means I have to leave my home at 6am.

I am not sure for how much longer I can do it to be honest, also my health is up and down. I am just not as well as I used to be.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 8, 2008)

its annoying me that i just called my mum to see when i could next pop over for a visit and instead of a quick chat i ended up telling her half the stuff that's on my mind, cried down the phone and now feel like an idiot for letting my mum into my head, she prob thinks im an idiot now too


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF SPRING.
> 
> *grumble grumble, just shoveled a TON of snow out of the driveway...no plow in sight....grumble grumble*
> 
> Who's with me?!



yah, we've got a state of emergency over here. i can't remember the last time that's actually happened to my specific suburb. nothing's open -- no joke. except of course for the city plow crews (my dad) and anyone attached to working the cavs game (my brother). both of them will probably end up crashing here tonight since they live out in the country and i'm like, fifteen minutes from downtown. 

and THAT means i've gotta clean this place and cook dinner. ah well, hopefully that'll keep me from getting cabin fever. which i swear to god is already kicking in ... i've been locked up in here since getting home from work last night. 


in more annoying news ... i think i'm about to lose my cable any second now ... the TV keeps freezing and going out of synch with the audio and half of my pages aren't loading on the internets. THAT. WILL. SUCK. :doh:


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

video footage! 

i don't know how long that'll stay up, but yeah ... it's still coming down like this as i type. it's safe to say i'm worried 'bout my pops! and my brother. shoot, he's gotta take the highway here from downtown. in a car. ugh.

i'm buried.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2008)

[email protected]#$%^&*( Snow


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Add me to the, I am in a blizzard and miserable club. This sucks, there must be more than 2 feet of snow outside and my cable, phone and internet have been acting up all day.I am just thankful we still have power. My husband is exhausted from shoveling and I'm exhausted from worrying and trying to make him quit shoveling, ARGH!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Add me to the, I am in a blizzard and miserable club. This sucks, there must be more than 2 feet of snow outside and my cable, phone and internet have been acting up all day.I am just thankful we still have power. My husband is exhausted from shoveling and I'm exhausted from worrying and trying to make him quit shoveling, ARGH!!!



i cannot BELIEVE he kept up with all that shoveling. i'm in an apartment complex and me and my roomie have been on watchout all night long for miserable people trying to get their cars outta here. every car is buried, but about once every hour one of us will be passing by the balcony door and just scream: "OH WE GOT ONE!" so we usually grab a drink and watch the fun ensue. some very determined attempts, but ultimately 4 out of 4 groups of kids have given up on trying to get their cars outta here. bleh.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i cannot BELIEVE he kept up with all that shoveling. i'm in an apartment complex and me and my roomie have been on watchout all night long for miserable people trying to get their cars outta here. every car is buried, but about once every hour one of us will be passing by the balcony door and just scream: "OH WE GOT ONE!" so we usually grab a drink and watch the fun ensue. some very determined attempts, but ultimately 4 out of 4 groups of kids have given up on trying to get their cars outta here. bleh.



I know he's nuts LOL he really got mad too after he had shoveled and shoveled and then the man across the street hired some guy to come plow his driveway out and in the process this guy backs up into our drive way and messes up all of my husbands hard work and plus blocks him back in again.:doh: by the end of the night he finally ended up hiring this same guy to come over tomorrow and plow our drive way  man what a waste of energy, what do you bet Monday morning everything will be business as usual around here though. In Va where I am originally from this would close everything for days.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I know he's nuts LOL he really got mad too after he had shoveled and shoveled and then the man across the street hired some guy to come plow his driveway out and in the process this guy backs up into our drive way and messes up all of my husbands hard work and plus blocks him back in again.:doh: by the end of the night he finally ended up hiring this same guy to come over tomorrow and plow our drive way  man what a waste of energy, what do you bet Monday morning everything will be business as usual around here though. In Va where I am originally from this would close everything for days.



business WILL be as usual on monday, so it would figure. i was talking to my mom this morning and she was just like, well at least it's saturday - you can just relax at home. and i'm like, why would i be happy that it's on a saturday?! if this was any day during the week i'd have a SNOW DAY FROM WORK. that shit never happens. instead this blizzard is eating up my weekend time! hmph! 

heh.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate daylight savings time....my sleep is VERY important to me, destest giving up an hour!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I hate daylight savings time....my sleep is VERY important to me, destest giving up an hour!



I agree, its miserable and my body clock gets all confused.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 9, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> [email protected]#$%^&*( Snow



I wish.....I had...a snow..blower....*pant pant* 

*collapses*


----------



## tink977 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's something that just crossed my mind and stating it may offend some people, but all of those people that are STILL asking for money from the government in Katrina devestated areas. I hate watching it on the news every single night. My home was destroyed, I lost my car, I had to vagabond the US for an extended amount of time as a "homeless person". Guess what I got from the government? $0. Yep, so get over it.....Hurricane Katrina was not a source of profit for you people!!!! Stand up, knock off the dirt and get back to work!!!!! And this time....think about insurance!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 16, 2008)

im getting so annoyed at myself. for being in this damn depressive state. its so damn stupid.


also annoyed because i've began to talk to an ex of mine and tried to be friends, but he seems to think he has to know every aspect of everything, whenever i talk to him i feel like im getting a psychiatric evaluation!! its just like buggar off, i tell you i feel shit i want you to curse the names of the people that made me that way not interrogate me on every aspect of when i started getting like this, why, when and then making jokes. that doesnt fucking work! everytime i talk to him it's like im being assessed and it's pissing me off! it shouldnt be such emotional hard work to talk to a friend?! it should be chilled. SIGH. Just. Let. It. Go.


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2008)

I took a bunch of pictures this Saturday night of people I don't know, JUST to show off my awesome Holga cat cam w/sound. (I was drunk).
It is especially annoying that I told this guy it was The Cat Cam of Love. Yeah, I got rejected. 

Now I have like 10++ embarrassing pics of people I don't have any connection with at all (with me in some of them!) and I think I'm gonna die in shame.


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2008)

but...the cam IS awesome, though.  

View attachment PC171282.JPG


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2008)

What's annoying me? That some one who should be here isn't. That people that can actually be assholes with class get slammed while people that are assholes by shitting all over everyone get so much more leeway.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats annoying me. My mood swings mostly. My bi-polar and anxiety issues. And my doctor screwing with my meds. Excuse me while I go crawl into bed and put the covers over my head


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2008)

Opressive heat. It is Autumn here now but the last few days have been so hot. Horrible.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

My stupid boss who I lovingly refer to as "The Charity Case" or the "Token". She now has it so I can't earn compensatory time for Christmas, however everyone else in the office can but me. If there was only some way to jack her up Smashmouth style, that would be funny. It just reminds me that sometimes dumb folk like her get lucky. Pardon me while I wait her dumb luck to expire, hopefully at an inoportune time.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm getting Grimma sydrome, that is to say I keep thinking that everyone is as passionate about things as I am, then I get frustrated when people say things like "its always been that way" or "you can't change that", I just react sometimes, for fear I'll be swept along until I'm just living my life like a zombie again, daily routine, food in, money out, sleep and repeat until body has deteriorated. Sometimes I feel like I will literally explode when I think about what kind of world we have let happen, and how none of us think we can change it, its just so frustrating.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 18, 2008)

UGH im so bloody annoyed!

for a start, ive just found out that the man i labelled the love as my life ex is coming back to hull for a couple of days and he hasnt even bloody told me?! i mean wtf?! it's not like he's afraid of telling me he cant/wont see me becuase last time he made me go out to our local club to see him, despite the pain it bloody caused me, because he was going to be too busy with all his friends to bother fitting me in. 
but fuck me, the ignorant bastard *ahem* sorry...bloody thing is he's the kinda guy that wraps everyone around his finger and hates no one despite what they do, and the fact that he's disabled but doing fantastically so everyone respects him but they all damn stick up for him. 
i just need one person to be like, yea he's a twat, he dont wanna hang with you then he's stupid, ya know!


Another thing annoying me:
bloody people who keep telling me that it doesnt matter what i look like because im an amazing person!
ive just had a sorta friend come online and tell me how brave she thinks i am for posting some naked arty style pics on my myspace. and i was like yea, its good, accepting myself and loving myself because im not getting any thinner and she was just like yea, but you're an amazing person. 
im not just an amazing person, i have an amazing body! just because it aint to your liking doesnt mean it isnt to someone elses!


----------



## bexy (Mar 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> UGH im so bloody annoyed!
> 
> for a start, ive just found out that the man i labelled the love as my life ex is coming back to hull for a couple of days and he hasnt even bloody told me?! i mean wtf?! it's not like he's afraid of telling me he cant/wont see me becuase last time he made me go out to our local club to see him, despite the pain it bloody caused me, because he was going to be too busy with all his friends to bother fitting me in.
> but fuck me, the ignorant bastard *ahem* sorry...bloody thing is he's the kinda guy that wraps everyone around his finger and hates no one despite what they do, and the fact that he's disabled but doing fantastically so everyone respects him but they all damn stick up for him.
> ...




*jen dont worry about that guy please huni. u are an amazing person and you also have a KILLER BODY regardless of what anyone says and deserve only the best!

im annoyed my heating is broken and i have never been so cold in my whole life!
*


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *jen dont worry about that guy please huni. u are an amazing person and you also have a KILLER BODY regardless of what anyone says and deserve only the best!
> 
> im annoyed my heating is broken and i have never been so cold in my whole life!
> *



i dont know why i even worry, but it just upsets me. he's not the first ex to be like that this week. and ive managed to get myself into a right depressive state, and it's really bad this week and i cant pull myself out of it. im stuck. 


aww get lotsa blankies to fight away the cold!!!


----------



## bexy (Mar 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i dont know why i even worry, but it just upsets me. he's not the first ex to be like that this week. and ive managed to get myself into a right depressive state, and it's really bad this week and i cant pull myself out of it. im stuck.
> 
> 
> aww get lotsa blankies to fight away the cold!!!


*
awk jennie jen jen i wish i could help! if youre stuck try rubbing a bit of butter round ur sides, it works when i get a ring stuck on my finger 

lots and lots of hugs!! *


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> awk jennie jen jen i wish i could help! if youre stuck try rubbing a bit of butter round ur sides, it works when i get a ring stuck on my finger
> 
> lots and lots of hugs!! *



And take pics...lol


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

My kidneys are annoying the shit out of me right now. Due to my diabetes and one of my psych meds they have decided to cause me much pain. Damn them!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't your endo give you some type of medicine for your kidneys?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can't your endo give you some type of medicine for your kidneys?



I haven't received a referral to an endocrinologist yet. Damned HMOs


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2008)

What's annoying me? Something very trivial involving a day that's already past, but I'm still seeing it mentioned - St Patty's Day. It's actually St. Paddy's Day. 

If only this were the least of my worries.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 20, 2008)

IC I wish I knew how to sweep a girl off her feet ala romancey style like the movies say wins the gals heart, but kind of hard to do when you have Don Rickles like charmy.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

That I have sinuses that are killing me, and my neck muscles are so tight and sore from coughing..and there is nobody here to rub me...errr....them...well, they are part of me...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

these pretzels are making me thirsty!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

That my lithium makes all dairy foods taste like the smell of feet. I had what should have been a delicious ear of corn smothered in mayo and parm...and it tasted like feet.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 20, 2008)

that its not sunday yet so I can start watching new episodes of Futurama


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm almost out of the Puffs Plus tissues and will have to resort to using the cheap tissues hubby bought to save money. (Ouch, my poor tender nose!) Mossy...I feel your pain. I've had a relapse of bronchitis this week.

~Punkin


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2008)

My parents are being really overbearing lately and I told them so. They don't see it that way. I think they both are having a hard time letting go now that their youngest son at college, but I hope they realize that all of this strain isn't helping me.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> What's annoying me? Something very trivial involving a day that's already past, but I'm still seeing it mentioned - St Patty's Day. It's actually St. Paddy's Day.
> 
> If only this were the least of my worries.




I posted about this in the letters thread last week but it seems that some people just do not understand the difference between the gender's. If you refer to ST. Patrick (a man) as St. Patty you are then calling him a woman WTF:shocked: I need to stop fixating on other's being too dumb to know the difference and just get on with things or my temper will really flare.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 21, 2008)

Annoying me most right now is online men that are either clueless or just plain pigs! I am so sick and tired of "meeting" someone online, starting a conversation with him and 3 minutes into it I get questions like "So, do you like oral?" or "What position do you like?" I mean, *WTF*?!!  Where in my profile from wherever you've seen me or what have I said in the last three minutes gives you the idea that I talk like that to someone I just met? And I just can't imagine that there are that many women out there that _do_ respond to those types of questions. Do they really expect me to say "Well gee, JoeB876K, I know I met you five minutes ago and all I know about you is that you are 37 and work as a zookeeper, but as a matter of fact, yes, I do love oral and was hoping you'd ask so I could invite you over and we could give each other hours of oral pleasure" :doh:

Anyway, that is what's annoying me now... and of course, while typing this, I was IM'd by a stranger and the conversation went like this:

Carc: Hi - you are gorgeous
Me: Hi, thanks
Carc: Got any more pics?
Me: Have you been to my website?
Carc: Are you dressed?
Me: Are you kidding?
Carc: No... it's early
Me: Well, thanks for being concerned as to whether or not I am late for work
Carc: What are you wearing?
Me: Where the button to ignore assholes on this thing?

Then I "ignored" him... Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Carc: Hi - you are gorgeous
> Me: Hi, thanks
> Carc: Got any more pics?
> Me: Have you been to my website?
> ...



ugh i hate men like that! they really get on my nerves. it's like at least pretend that you're normal! bloody twat freak men! 
*ahem* 

my depression is annoying me right now. im not sure what to do about it. whether it's just going to fade away or not. 
it's been a week straight and i've cried every day so far, which isnt usually a good sign.
but i cant decide what to do. or to ignore it.

its also annoying me that im in my control mode again because of the depression, its now 4pm and i still havent eaten today and i cant be bothered to either. but then my mind does want to eat. but then it doesnt. ARGH 
WHY WONT IT GO AWAY!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm annoyed that Spring is officially here and we're supposed to get more snow tonight. Argh!

Of course, catch me in a few months and I'll probably be annoyed that it's too hot and humid.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Annoying me most right now is online men that are either clueless or just plain pigs! I am so sick and tired of "meeting" someone online, starting a conversation with him and 3 minutes into it I get questions like "So, do you like oral?" or "What position do you like?" I mean, *WTF*?!!  Where in my profile from wherever you've seen me or what have I said in the last three minutes gives you the idea that I talk like that to someone I just met? And I just can't imagine that there are that many women out there that _do_ respond to those types of questions. Do they really expect me to say "Well gee, JoeB876K, I know I met you five minutes ago and all I know about you is that you are 37 and work as a zookeeper, but as a matter of fact, yes, I do love oral and was hoping you'd ask so I could invite you over and we could give each other hours of oral pleasure" :doh:
> 
> Anyway, that is what's annoying me now... and of course, while typing this, I was IM'd by a stranger and the conversation went like this:
> 
> ...



Sorry you got to put up with that kind of crap.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Theres another snow advisory for my area * sigh *


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm annoyed/pissed that I've been busting my ass (to the point of pain) cleaning apartments in my complex for rent credit...and my mother-in-law/roommate still expects ME to do ALL the housework!
Her "job" consists of volunteering for 4 hours a day at a sheriff's auxilliary office where she spends the entire time either reading a book she brought from home or playing card games on the computer. Then she comes home and plays games on our computer...or watches TV.
How freakin' hard would it be for her to put the dishes in the dishwasher? Did they put themselves in before I moved in with her?
She even went so far as to complain this morning that she didn't eat a proper dinner last night because I didn't cook anything. I WAS ASLEEP WITHIN 30 MINUTES OF WALKING IN THE DOOR!! I was THAT tired from working!
Now, I have company coming over and the place is a mess. I'll do what I can, in the time that I have, but I'll make sure to point out that it's not my fault.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 21, 2008)

A mentally and apparently hearing impaired individual who has been stopped in the middle of the street with his rolling distortion unit rattling the windows, and honking his horn instead of actually parking and going to the door of the person who's attention he is trying to get. There are three cars backed up behind him, and now they are honking at him.


----------



## bexy (Mar 21, 2008)

*that the stupid landlord eventually sent someone out to fix my heating, who destroyed my clean kitchen, but managed to fix it, only for him to leave and it break again an hour later! and now he wont come back out till tues cos of the easter break and i have no heat or hot water and am not sure what the hell to do!!!!! *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 21, 2008)

That There Are No More Double Doubles!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *that the stupid landlord eventually sent someone out to fix my heating, who destroyed my clean kitchen, but managed to fix it, only for him to leave and it break again an hour later! and now he wont come back out till tues cos of the easter break and i have no heat or hot water and am not sure what the hell to do!!!!! *



AW Man Bexy that just isn't right. I can't believe that your landlord expects you to go until Tuesday with no heat or hot water. I would ask him if he going to reduce your rent for the month then because you are paying for something you aren't getting.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> That There Are No More Double Doubles!!!!



Sympathy Shock with you G/F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 21, 2008)

SOS, send some now!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 21, 2008)

Im really annoyed because I just had to shell out $96 to buy a new laptop adapter (the plastic piece snapped in two)

so annoyed, I was saving that moneys for the future


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

This episode of George Lopez not making me too happy. George's friends gained alot of weight, and to convince him to lose it they tell him "Man you gained so much weight you've guaranteed no woman would ever date you"

ouch , my self esteem


----------



## mossystate (Mar 23, 2008)

A weird mixture of being sad and annoyed. I want this weekend..over. My Mom died a couple of days after Easter, last year. On Easter Sunday, she opened her eyes for the last time and spoke her final two words.." hi, baby "..to one of my nieces. I am just way beyond sad right now, I am heartbroken. My Dad died the week after Easter in 2003. This is the first Easter where I have no place to go. I am going to really try and not let tomorrow put me on the ground.

I really wish I had someone here right now..someone kind and sweet.
I don't know if I have ever felt this alone.
I miss my mom.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 23, 2008)

(((((((((((((((MOSSY))))))))))))))

I'm annoyed that Steve's sister emailed-didn't even phone- three weeks before our wedding and asked to borrow $5,000.00 so that she can knock her house down and rebuild...and he said YES! Why the heck have I been trying to scrimp and save and not spend over my $3,000.00 limit if he has $5,000.00 to throw around?!? :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> A weird mixture of being sad and annoyed. I want this weekend..over. My Mom died a couple of days after Easter, last year. On Easter Sunday, she opened her eyes for the last time and spoke her final two words.." hi, baby "..to one of my nieces. I am just way beyond sad right now, I am heartbroken. My Dad died the week after Easter in 2003. This is the first Easter where I have no place to go. I am going to really try and not let tomorrow put me on the ground.
> 
> I really wish I had someone here right now..someone kind and sweet.
> I don't know if I have ever felt this alone.
> I miss my mom.




(((((((((((Mossy)))))))))))

You are not alone. 

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> A weird mixture of being sad and annoyed. I want this weekend..over. My Mom died a couple of days after Easter, last year. On Easter Sunday, she opened her eyes for the last time and spoke her final two words.." hi, baby "..to one of my nieces. I am just way beyond sad right now, I am heartbroken. My Dad died the week after Easter in 2003. This is the first Easter where I have no place to go. I am going to really try and not let tomorrow put me on the ground.
> 
> I really wish I had someone here right now..someone kind and sweet.
> I don't know if I have ever felt this alone.
> I miss my mom.



Mossy I'm sorry this is such a hard time for you. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and I'm sending you strength and comfort, you are not alone.hugs, Fran


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> A weird mixture of being sad and annoyed. I want this weekend..over. My Mom died a couple of days after Easter, last year. On Easter Sunday, she opened her eyes for the last time and spoke her final two words.." hi, baby "..to one of my nieces. I am just way beyond sad right now, I am heartbroken. My Dad died the week after Easter in 2003. This is the first Easter where I have no place to go. I am going to really try and not let tomorrow put me on the ground.
> 
> I really wish I had someone here right now..someone kind and sweet.
> I don't know if I have ever felt this alone.
> I miss my mom.



I just wanted to send you a long distance hug. TJC


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 23, 2008)

Its the leaf blower dude who comes in at 6 or 7 in the morning. The gods must hate me. When I worked for the other place we typically had Mondays off and that was the day the leaf blower dude came. Since changing jobs and moving to a new place. I now have Fridays off and you guessed it the leaf blower dude is here promptly at 6:30 am. I would like to get my hands around the neck of the guy who invented that %[email protected]#** contraption.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Aireman (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm totally annoyed that after 6 months of temporary duty. Traveling and staying 130 miles from home 3 weeks a month. That they have just told me that they are going to continue for another YEAR! Why do workers have to pay for mangament screw ups!


----------



## bexy (Mar 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> AW Man Bexy that just isn't right. I can't believe that your landlord expects you to go until Tuesday with no heat or hot water. I would ask him if he going to reduce your rent for the month then because you are paying for something you aren't getting.



*he agreed to send someone out today, they were here for 3 hours. they said it was fixed and left and guess what, its not fixed!!!!!!!! and we dont know whats wrong with it and im going to cry!!! *


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 23, 2008)

the thing most annoying me right now, is people that explain to other people that something isn't possible, even when they don't know the exact specifics, they don't know its impossible from their own experiences, they think, oh this kid he wants to cure cancer, better tell him its not possible before he finds out for himself, well pat yourself on the back medicine man, you may have just stopped the worlds last chance of a cancer cure, as long as that 12 year old kid believes that he can find a cure, then he can find a cure, maybe he can't but he should be the one to decide that, you can't piss all over peoples dreams because you think they'll hurt themselves, its a big part of life learning from your own mistakes, grrr


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2008)

Is that I am basically in the background in real life and lots of times I just feel like im in the background here too. I don't think anyone ever even reads my posts. 

Or im just having another mood swing. Either way im pretty fucking annoyed.


Edit to say. That isn't completely true. There are some folks here that I think care about me.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

I gave away all the chocolate Easter candy in the house and now I've got a terrible craving for Cadbury's Eggs! :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 24, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Is that I am basically in the background in real life and lots of times I just feel like im in the background here too. I don't think anyone ever even reads my posts.
> 
> Or im just having another mood swing. Either way im pretty fucking annoyed.
> 
> ...



I care, my friend.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I care, my friend.





I know you do, and it means alot Thank you:bow:


----------



## bexy (Mar 24, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Is that I am basically in the background in real life and lots of times I just feel like im in the background here too. I don't think anyone ever even reads my posts.
> 
> Or im just having another mood swing. Either way im pretty fucking annoyed.
> 
> ...



*well i do !! hugs!  we all have days like this, even me when it would be hard to imagine a 6ft red head blending into the background, i feel it. chin up petal *


----------



## DownSouthBellyLover (Mar 24, 2008)

The one thing that is annoying me alot right now is that I can't be with the girl I love at the moment, the only thing standing between me and getting to her is money and how I would pay for the trip. It's such a small issue that has completely derailed me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2008)

BUT in sick of "THAT BEING SAID" its like a segue to being nasty usually.


----------



## Red (Mar 24, 2008)

Exfoliator in ...eye, ow.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Exploding........washing machine.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 24, 2008)

The rising price of gas gets mighty annoying. If only my paycheck rose as fast as those prices at the pump.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 24, 2008)

My whole family is going on vacation tomorrow and I get left behind because I have school.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG I used to live for that when I had to stay home and the rest of the family went away.



MattS19 said:


> My whole family is going on vacation tomorrow and I get left behind because I have school.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 24, 2008)

Parents that curse in front of their kids!!!!!!


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 24, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My whole family is going on vacation tomorrow and I get left behind because I have school.



What the--?? The house is all yours Matt!! Even if your circle of friends aren't the wild party type, party by yourself!! These are your rebel years!! Tell them to take an extra week to see The Grand Canyon so you can play video games in your birthday suit!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 24, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What the--?? The house is all yours Matt!! Even if your circle of friends aren't the wild party type, party by yourself!! These are your rebel years!! Tell them to take an extra week to see The Grand Canyon so you can play video games in your birthday suit!!




Well, looking at it like that. I guess I'll see what kind of trouble I can get into now that they'll be gone.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hit-And-Run drivers!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 25, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My whole family is going on vacation tomorrow and I get left behind because I have school.



My parents used to go away quite a lot when I was in high school- I was the queen of secret house parties. In this instance, I'm a firm believer in don't ask don't tell! 

Go crazy and have fun!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 25, 2008)

Wet floors and slippery shoes! I did the splits at work this morning. THIS 400lb lady should NEVER do the splits. *limps away*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 26, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What the--?? The house is all yours Matt!! Even if your circle of friends aren't the wild party type, party by yourself!! These are your rebel years!! Tell them to take an extra week to see The Grand Canyon so you can play video games in your birthday suit!!



When I left my son home alone for a few days a few years ago that is exactly what he did. Run around the house in his birthday suit and play video games!  He said he loved every minute of it.

I'm sure either one of my kids would love to be left home alone for awhile. I know as soon as I leave the house just to go shopping they start blasting their music!

Enjoy it! (And if you do go around nude just make sure you know when your family is expected back!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm out of time, gotta get to work and I still haven't finished reading all the threads! 

~Punkin


----------



## Mathias (Mar 26, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> When I left my son home alone for a few days a few years ago that is exactly what he did. Run around the house in his birthday suit and play video games!  He said he loved every minute of it.
> 
> I'm sure either one of my kids would love to be left home alone for awhile. I know as soon as I leave the house just to go shopping they start blasting their music!
> 
> Enjoy it! (And if you do go around nude just make sure you know when your family is expected back!)



I'm actually at school while they're all gone. I didn't get left home alone.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 26, 2008)

For once I am having a day where I am not annoyed about anything Lets hope it lasts!


----------



## cnk2cav (Mar 29, 2008)

That my sleeping cycle is all screwed up at the moment. I'm trying not to blame it on the whole 'springing forward' but jeez, it's been all over the place lately.


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 29, 2008)

My boobs are just too big...they get annoying a lot of times!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 29, 2008)

People who read FAR too much into things!


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 29, 2008)

That June is so darn far away


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

That in the blink of an eye (or so it seems) I am coming to the top of the perverbial hill...ugh!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2008)

The difference in the way men and women communicate. Why can men not talk about how they feel or who they are? Frustrating.


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The difference in the way men and women communicate. Why can men not talk about how they feel or who they are? Frustrating.



omg...you are soooooo right!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 30, 2008)

fidget555 said:


> omg...you are soooooo right!



I am finding it so frustrating trying to communicate with one particular man right now. I want him to open up a little and he just evades it. I don't know, it is not easy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2008)

my messy apartment


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 30, 2008)

Products that say "Made in China"

Somewhere some good hard working American factory worker is SOL as the bank forecloses on his home because his place of employment closed its doors for good.

Dravenhawk


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

That I won't get to spend time with my honey for 2 weeks.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The difference in the way men and women communicate. Why can men not talk about how they feel or who they are? Frustrating.



No truer words have eer been spoken or if they have I have not heard them lol..
Hope it all works out with you two or he will be missing out on a very good thing!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The difference in the way men and women communicate. Why can men not talk about how they feel or who they are? Frustrating.


*
I feel you seriously..resisted posting for the last 24 hours my total frustration with the man I am newly dating..and the quality of COMMUNICATION, or lack there of..but in his mind its ALLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOD...I get way too up in my head. I shared that with him, and he reminded me *HE IS A MALE, HE IS SIMPLE* I tend to over complicate / analyze EVERYTHING <SIGH>* :doh:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I feel you seriously..resisted posting for the last 24 hours my total frustration with the man I am newly dating..and the quality of COMMUNICATION, or lack there of..but in his mind its ALLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOD...I get way too up in my head. I shared that with him, and he reminded me *HE IS A MALE, HE IS SIMPLE* I tend to over complicate / analyze EVERYTHING <SIGH>* :doh:



Why do we have to simple? We are men, you are women. We are not the same. Therefore, we think and communicate differently. Women complain we are too simple, mysterious, one-track minded, etc. Men complain that women nag too much, read into things too much, too emotional, etc.

Answer:we different.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 30, 2008)

The fact that I have a satellite dish with 200+ channels... but there's nothing to watch. :doh:

Go figure.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

Everything I have for the wedding is brown and sage green. My dress is brown, the decorations are all brown and sage, the invitations were brown and sage..I laughed at Steve when he told me that he told his mom my dress was purple because he has seen me in my dress and taken pics of me in it. For months I have been telling him the colors were brown and sage.

Steve went and bought a suit for the wedding today. He bought a gray suit with a purple shirt. he thought my dress was purple. :doh:  :doh:  :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Everything I have for the wedding is brown and sage green. My dress is brown, the decorations are all brown and sage, the invitations were brown and sage..I laughed at Steve when he told me that he told his mom my dress was purple because he has seen me in my dress and taken pics of me in it. For months I have been telling him the colors were brown and sage.
> 
> Steve went and bought a suit for the wedding today. He bought a gray suit with a purple shirt. he thought my dress was purple. :doh:  :doh:  :doh:



ohmygosh! He can take it back, right?


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 30, 2008)

rising gas prices


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 30, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> rising gas prices



Hear hear.
Constant annoyance, even right now.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> ohmygosh! He can take it back, right?



No :doh: 

It's already having alterations done. He was so proud of picking out a nice suit I'm trying not to be too upset. I just ordered another dress, just in case. When we have the dress and the suit in the same room we'll figure it out. I guess worst case scenario is all black and white photos in the wedding album.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> No :doh:
> 
> It's already having alterations done. He was so proud of picking out a nice suit I'm trying not to be too upset. I just ordered another dress, just in case. When we have the dress and the suit in the same room we'll figure it out. I guess worst case scenario is all black and white photos in the wedding album.



Could he not just go and purchase a brown shirt to match your dress?
 Sorry to hear that it happened. I think you two will manage, though. Also, good idea on the black and white photos if it doesn't go the way you want.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Could he not just go and purchase a brown shirt to match your dress?
> Sorry to hear that it happened. I think you two will manage, though. Also, good idea on the black and white photos if it doesn't go the way you want.



I was thinking about an off white or wheat colored shirt for him, although he is REALLY proud of that suit ...but I don't know that a gray suit will match my dress. I havent seen it, so I'm hoping it will be dark enough to look black..which would still not be great, but better than gray lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2008)

I volenteerd to give blood tomorrow and I'm nervous.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I was thinking about an off white or wheat colored shirt for him, although he is REALLY proud of that suit ...but I don't know that a gray suit will match my dress. I havent seen it, so I'm hoping it will be dark enough to look black..which would still not be great, but better than gray lol



Hi, maybe he could get a sage colored shirt then he will match part of the color scheme. I think it will turn out ok lots of guys wear gray for the wedding, don't worry too much.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I volenteerd to give blood tomorrow and I'm nervous.



You will be ok honey. It is a pretty simple and not too painful procedure. I am now not allowed to give blood as I have MS. 
In Australia you get given a free meal afterwards to say thanks for donating.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You will be ok honey. It is a pretty simple and not too painful procedure. I am now not allowed to give blood as I have MS.
> In Australia you get given a free meal afterwards to say thanks for donating.



Thanks for making me feel better  :wubu: Love your avatar by the way!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

I promised my boss that I would have this apartment cleaned today...when I SHOULD have said that I couldn't! Every other one has taken me 2 or 3 days of HARD work. WTF was I thinking!?!?! :doh:


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 31, 2008)

Im most annoyed that my birthday was Saturday and the only person that remembered was my wife. I didn't even get a thread here


But at least Santaclear sent me birthday rep so kudos to him:bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 31, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Im most annoyed that my birthday was Saturday and the only person that remembered was my wife. I didn't even get a thread here
> 
> 
> But at least Santaclear sent me birthday rep so kudos to him:bow:



Happy Belated Birthday, I hope it was a good one anyway!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, I hope it was a good one anyway!



Thank you It was an okay birthday, not the best but not the worst either I guess. Again thank you!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Im most annoyed that my birthday was Saturday and the only person that remembered was my wife. I didn't even get a thread here
> 
> 
> But at least Santaclear sent me birthday rep so kudos to him:bow:



Hi sorry I missed it but heres wishing you a Happy Belated Birthday! Maybe you should have dropped us some hints. I hope it was a good one anyway.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 1, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Im most annoyed that my birthday was Saturday and the only person that remembered was my wife. I didn't even get a thread here
> 
> 
> But at least Santaclear sent me birthday rep so kudos to him:bow:



Happy Belated Birthday! BUT..it could have been worse..your wife could have not remembered, too..look at the bright side! Kinda like when I was in 4th grade and invited ALL the kids in my class to my party and NOBODY came..that sucked. 

Ok..seriously, Hope you have a great new year! I don't get a chance to look at the main page for birthday's everyday and i would never remember anyones birthday in my tiny little brain, so sorry about the no birthday thread thing.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 2, 2008)

im annoyed because ive spent £77 today on lingerie and stuff and have now realised that nothing can ever make me look sexy :\

i feel really unappreciated tonight and unsexy and gross.
I came to bed in a little silky nightdress and he barely blinked an eye, he said i looked nice and that was it, i was kinda hoping for more then that. ive never dressed up for a man in bed and still it doesnt work. Im so going to be celebate forever haha 6 months and counting..

*dies*  SIgh


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

I am annoyed because I saw an AWESOME dress on the Next website and realized that it's a UK store! %^&*^


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my class was canceled because Obama is on campus tonight, and nobody freakin' gave me notice about not having to show up! Stupid profs..


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 2, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> im annoyed because ive spent £77 today on lingerie and stuff and have now realised that nothing can ever make me look sexy :\
> 
> i feel really unappreciated tonight and unsexy and gross.
> I came to bed in a little silky nightdress and he barely blinked an eye, he said i looked nice and that was it, i was kinda hoping for more then that. ive never dressed up for a man in bed and still it doesnt work. Im so going to be celebate forever haha 6 months and counting..
> ...



NO! It happens to ALL of us..SERIOUSLY!! If I had a nickel for every guy that didn't get impressed by my sexy nighties I'd have ten cents haha...because I stopped trying after my second big let down. But wear it for YOU to make yourself feel all super feminine!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok thats it, I try not to get pissed at people that have misconstrewed views of size preference, but this went way tooo damn far. I am so pissed off right now, thanks to this email from a response of mine on writing.com

Dear Paco,



No where in my article is there a reference to being stick skinny to be confident and good looking, no where. Only in your interpretation (your mind)



You profess that some actually like being larger. I hardly believe that if given a choice you would prefer to being "overweight" versus having an ideally proportionate balance of body fat. 



Of course clinging to a higher standard that you cannot reach would annoy you. I guess it would annoy me too, realizing that I am weak and powerless to "control" my own body mass. Sorry but you have surrendered to your own devices of over eating and "not" getting enough exercise. You know it and so do I. So please do not profess that you like being overweight. Why not say or admit you enjoy your addiction to food. You enjoy being lazy and not exercising properly. 



I would be willing to bet the ranch that you have been fighting the battle of the bulge for most of your life and have given up and just accepted your "larger" shape. It is easier than taking the high road that will let you live a longer and healthier life. 



Just FYI thin has always been in because it is a healthier life style which leads to a longer and less complicated existence.(lower incidences of heart and circulatory problems). 



Nothing you can offer me in a debate contradicts that medical finding, nothing. 



So I ask ...what is your point other than you enjoy pigging out and laying around watching the boob tube or playing video games. Do you expect me to say you are a hero and that we should all follow your lead to an early grave or hospital bed because you are happy with that lifestyle? I think not... you are definitely not a role model just another person too weak to make things right for yourself. 



I hope for your sake you escape the predicted medical diagnosis that accompanies overweight individuals like yourself. I wonder if you'll have the same sarcasm when they tell you lose the weight or die from it someday. Remember this conversation and your poor attitude and the important message that "annoyed" you. 



You could have kept your 2 stars. It is only an indication of your inability to grasp a point in which it would truly benefit you. Eat away mate! We know how sexy the rolls of fat you possess really are... NOT 



I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but this b**** better hope I don't reply, she better hope not.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

*I have not had water for a few days, problem with my well...today the plumber came, the good news is I WILL HAVE RUNNING WATER WHEN I COME HOME FROM WORK...........the bad news $$$$$$$$$$ That I don't have, thank god for credit cards *


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Ok thats it, I try not to get pissed at people that have misconstrewed views of size preference, but this went way tooo damn far. I am so pissed off right now, thanks to this email from a response of mine on writing.com
> 
> Dear Paco,
> 
> ...




OMG! How very very rude this person is.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, not the _most_ annoying thing....but....I cannot find the jar of peanut butter I bought two days back...*L*...at first I was so frustrated/ticked..then...I realized I was getting frustrated over a..jar..of...peanut...butter...................breathe, Monique...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 6, 2008)

People who complain that they didn't get a birthday thread on the forum, when they've only contributed to two, in the past 18 months.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

Also annoyed that I seem to run out of rep at the worst moments.

* runs ( walks fast ) off to do more repping *


----------



## Mathias (Apr 6, 2008)

My Psychology homework is annoying me the most right now.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

That Ruby's box needs to be emptied of some messages, so I can send mine..*L*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

That tomorrow is Monday


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

that my sleep schedule is so out of whack -


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> People who complain that they didn't get a birthday thread on the forum, when they've only contributed to two, in the past 18 months.




Lol- excellent point. I always feel the same way about this issue, too. You have to be willing to give to get.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

The thing that is annoying me the most at the moment in that my infusion company waited to the last minute before deciding to get authorization from my Health Insurance company. Now I won't be able to get my infusion tomorrow, and that puts me at risk for getting sick with a sinus infection or pneumonia. **Ugh*** It drives me crazy that they are not more ogranized...


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2008)

*hugs* Mariac - that sounds really annoying to say the least!

I'm annoyed that I can't knuckle down and finish the presentation on my dissertation that I've got to give in 2 weeks time. It was meant to be finished ages ago so I can learn it and get my tutor to look at it but it's boring and I don't know what to say!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> *hugs* Mariac - that sounds really annoying to say the least!
> 
> I'm annoyed that I can't knuckle down and finish the presentation on my dissertation that I've got to give in 2 weeks time. It was meant to be finished ages ago so I can learn it and get my tutor to look at it but it's boring and I don't know what to say!



Thanks, Gingembre  I am sure that you will pull off a wonderful presenation


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

I am annoyed that the new mask for my c-pap machine that I just got not 2 weeks ago broke yesterday. A part just snapped off so being Sunday there was nothing to be done about it, I had to try to tape it together and hope I could sleep. I didn't sleep I spent a miserable night. I called and ordered a new mask, which they are sending me for free, thank goodness for the warranty, I think it will be a day or 2 before I get it though and that sucks because I am exhausted and now so is my husband, because when Mama don't sleep no body sleeps LOL. I am so tired.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

(((((((SAS))))))))))) Wish I could wave my magic CPAP wand and make it 'all better' for you g/f!

Try Vodka...works everytime for ME!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

**HUGS** Sugar...I know what it is like to be so exhausted from no sleep. I have trouble sleeping myself.


----------



## duraznos (Apr 7, 2008)

the weather... chicago can never decide if it wants to be freakin winter or summer, and it's making me sick. like, literally, it's making me sick-- i have to go get some cold-eeze or something because my throat's starting to hurt.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2008)

My cough/congestion is back and I can't sing without coughing! Argh! 

~Punkin


----------



## pudgy (Apr 8, 2008)

My body says sleep; my mind says "Stay on Dimensions!"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 8, 2008)

pudgy said:


> My body says sleep; my mind says "Stay on Dimensions!"



*My body says STAY on DIMENSIONS...my MIND SAYS GET YOUR LAZY ASSSSSSSSSSSSs to work* :blink:


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 8, 2008)

IC my stupid daily newspaper agitates me every morning with the words LAYOFFS POSSIBLE


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

duraznos said:


> the weather... chicago can never decide if it wants to be freakin winter or summer, and it's making me sick. like, literally, it's making me sick-- i have to go get some cold-eeze or something because my throat's starting to hurt.



Having the exact same problem. In sinus/transition season hell.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Having the exact same problem. In sinus/transition season hell.



Yup -- me three!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2008)

Aggressive traffic/construction sign guy in the alley that runs along our parking spots.


He look like a cross between Grizzly Adams and the Unibomber.


We WILL fight, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 8, 2008)

my increased self doubt and my absurd desire to push away all my friends and just roll into a ball of self pity


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

That I am in soo much pain from arthritis.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

((((((((((Maria))))))))) I'm sorry I know what you mean I have pain every day too.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to go for a walk, and I have to wait for the Direct TV person. Would anyone like to punish my roomie for signing up for a friggin DISH??!!??!!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I want to go for a walk, and I have to wait for the Direct TV person. Would anyone like to punish my roomie for signing up for a friggin DISH??!!??!!



Can I draw blood?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ((((((((((Maria))))))))) I'm sorry I know what you mean I have pain every day too.



Isn't it annoying???? My mind says there is so much that I want to do and places to go....and my body says hold on there we need to move at turtle speed!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Can I draw blood?



Gee, don't take my fun away from me. Just say you see a spider or a slug ( yes, the do move so very fast ) very near him and he will go into contortions.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Gee, don't take my fun away from me. Just say you see a spider or a slug ( yes, the do move so very fast ) very near him and he will go into contortions.




Oh...well...okay then.  *sniffles and puts the brass knuckles away*


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

The girl that keeps looking at me every five minutes or so. I could tell she doesn't like me. She is extremely annoying.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 9, 2008)

My hairdresser just completely ignored my pleas to cut the tiniest amount possible off my hair and cut, like, 5 inches off. Now it's just below my shoulders and i don't like it *sobs*


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Gee, don't take my fun away from me. Just say you see a spider or a slug ( yes, the do move so very fast ) very near him and he will go into contortions.



He lives in Seattle and is afraid of slugs?

Oh my...

Thats...slug capital of the world...


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 9, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> My hairdresser just completely ignored my pleas to cut the tiniest amount possible off my hair and cut, like, 5 inches off. Now it's just below my shoulders and i don't like it *sobs*



See...THAT is why I'm terrified to go get my hair trimmed! It's down to the middle of my ass now and I have actual nightmares about going in for a trim and coming out bald. :doh:
I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My cough/congestion is back and I can't sing without coughing! Argh!
> 
> ~Punkin



Ugh! That sucks. Well I hope that you feel better, Punkin.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Swampy! I'm taking medicine and it is helping.

~Punkin


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2008)

My operation incision. Bleh.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks Swampy! I'm taking medicine and it is helping.
> 
> ~Punkin



Glad that you're doing ok. I felt really run down the other day. I've been drinking lots of orange juice. Now, my eyes are kinda itchy. Wondering if thats from the lovable cat that was ever-so-friendly during my 8 hour orientation earlier today. 

Yeah! Believe-it-or-not, there's a cat that shares the living space with the headquarters of which I found a job opportunity. So, while being orientated with the other folks undergoing orientation as well, we had this friendly cat that purred its way amongst us and even at times hopped up on the table.

I'm not like really, really allergic to cats, but at times my eyes will later get all itchy. :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Glad that you're doing ok. I felt really run down the other day. I've been drinking lots of orange juice. Now, my eyes are kinda itchy. Wondering if thats from the lovable cat that was ever-so-friendly during my 8 hour orientation earlier today.
> 
> Yeah! Believe-it-or-not, there's a cat that shares the living space with the headquarters of which I found a job opportunity. So, while being orientated with the other folks undergoing orientation as well, we had this friendly cat that purred its way amongst us and even at times hopped up on the table.
> 
> I'm not like really, really allergic to cats, but at times my eyes will later get all itchy. :huh:



I would say that you are allergic to cats then, which is a very common allergy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Glad that you're doing ok. I felt really run down the other day. I've been drinking lots of orange juice. Now, my eyes are kinda itchy. Wondering if thats from the lovable cat that was ever-so-friendly during my 8 hour orientation earlier today.
> 
> Yeah! Believe-it-or-not, there's a cat that shares the living space with the headquarters of which I found a job opportunity. So, while being orientated with the other folks undergoing orientation as well, we had this friendly cat that purred its way amongst us and even at times hopped up on the table.
> 
> I'm not like really, really allergic to cats, but at times my eyes will later get all itchy. :huh:



Swampy, it you touched the cat and then your eyes, you could have itchy eyes. My hubby is allergic to cats, but our indoor cats don't seem to bother him, it's the stuff that gets in our indoor/outdoor cats fur that bothers him.

~Punkin


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 11, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Swampy, it you touched the cat and then your eyes, you could have itchy eyes. My hubby is allergic to cats, but our indoor cats don't seem to bother him, it's the stuff that gets in our indoor/outdoor cats fur that bothers him.
> 
> ~Punkin


I would also check your local pollen counts if you have allergies. I have horrible seasonal allergies (which in St. Louis means 11 months out of the year), but my eyes only get red and itch horribly when tree pollens are high. I would suggest getting Zaditor or another OTC opthalmic antihistamine eyedrop. A general saline eyewash rinse beforehand works too. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 11, 2008)

My lease is up and I have to be moved to a new apartment by July 1 and I cant find anything in my price range around where I want to be. God Massachusetts sucks for finding a place to live!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 11, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My lease is up and I have to be moved to a new apartment by July 1 and I cant find anything in my price range around where I want to be. God Massachusetts sucks for finding a place to live!



Good luck with it Rowan. I wish I could afford to buy a place. I am so over renting.
I am also about to move, but I am ending my lease two months early.Luckily the landlord has agreed to let me terminate the lease early without penalty. Of course he has. He can then put up the rent for the new tenant.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2008)

My mom really needs to not get so defensive and jump to conclusions about things. And she wonders why I hate coming home. Go figure.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 11, 2008)

My roomate is expecting me too stay at Nova to be at and help him through a 4/20 Alice in Wonderland themed tea party. My gf expects me to be at hers. I'm going to my gf's but the tension between me and my roomate is killer right now because of it.


----------



## pudgy (Apr 12, 2008)

Posters who either

a) don't give the benefit of the doubt
b) or-don't-make-sense


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2008)

When guys try to chat with me when they're drunk. :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

People who TRY to drive and talk on their cellphones....uh...hello....do EITHER ONE if you cannot MULTI TASK!!!! $%^&%$

Maybe you'd drive better with that phone shoved up your azz! (gotta get that bumper sticker!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

mimosa said:


> When guys try to chat with me when they're drunk. :doh:





Oh I agree- chat on the net or in reality. Step off fool.......

It's insulting as hell to me :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh I agree- chat on the net or in reality. Step off fool.......
> 
> It's insulting as hell to me :doh:



Alcohol = liquid courage to some...:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Alcohol = liquid courage to some...:doh:




Reminds me of a funny keychain I saw one time... it said "Instant Asshole- just add alcohol"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ Hmmmm....i think that belongs to my ex....lost dogtags maybe??


----------



## Shosh (Apr 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Reminds me of a funny keychain I saw one time... it said "Instant Asshole- just add alcohol"




 That's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn it ... women who get involved with married men, KNOWING that they are married, KNOWING that they have children & mortgages & lives (another layer to the "fool, he'll never leave her" clue-a-thon) ... and when reality finally, finally smacks them in the face ... they expect a freakin' pity party. 

I spent a goodly part of my day yesterday, trying (and not succeeding) to comfort and understand a friend (not affiliated with Dims) who just broke it off with her married lover. Her heart is broken. THAT, I cannot understand. Why get involved in the first place??? Are there still people out there who actually believe that He Will Leave Her?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2008)

*<sigh> bf who works 70-100 hours a week....too tired to make here last nite promising to be here by 9am or 10am...me knowing if its noon..it will be a miracle, ...he is exhausted I GET IT.......so whats annoying me..I guess my failure to accept HIM AS HE IS...wanting to control and change him....and knowing he is what he is* :doh:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm it's annoying me that my mums put on a little bit of weight and is now about a size 28/30 and she's been moaning about being so fat and gross and everything. i talked to her and gave her the size acceptance spiel i tend to spew nowadays and she agreed with me. 
When we picked up dad she told him in the car she told him she was a bit depressed because of what happened and they both sat and said how fat bastardly they were and stuff, when im not that much smaller. just really pissed me off. BAH!!

i mean i understand the whole wanting to loose weight thing in my mum, but the stuff they were saying made me feel rather awful. 

*SIGH*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

I wanted to get my hair cut today, but I can't get anyone to take me.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 13, 2008)

I am annoyed by people who think my beloved pet of choice [rats] are gross, stupid, or not worth loving as much as any dog/cat/or other household pet. I'm sick and tired of animals as sweet, clean, and SMART as them getting treated like crap by the media, irresponsible pet owners, pet stores, and ignorant people who are so very unaware of what they speak.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2008)

Before I go any further I feel its neccesery to say to those that don't already know that I am in a wheelchair. I've been that way all of my life. I should also mention that I am the only individual in a wheelchair on campus who lives there and does not commute.

I'm never one to complain about being in a wheelchair because I've never let it hold me back. But I think this goes way beyond a few minor annoyances and into the realm of downright unacceptable. There are no wheelchair indents in the curb, so I have to go all the way down to the end of the street, go on the one indent and go all the way back up the sidewalk. I'm on the road so there is always a danger of a car not seeing me. They have doors that can automatically open but I'ts not uncommon for me to go to the Disabillity Support office at least twice a week to report a door that doesn't work. 

The tables in the cafetieria are just arrganged all over the place so everytime I go to luch or dinner I feel as if I'm navigating a maze. I can't even go into one of the dorms because there are steps and no ramp to speak of. And when I brought all of these concers up to the person in charge of DSS, she hadn't even been aware of these problems!  My RA was nice enough to sit down with me and help file neumorous facilities complaints. As of right now, nothing has been done. I would take thse complaints to the college president but suprise suprise, her office is on the floor of a buidling that has no elevator!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I am annoyed by people who think my beloved pet of choice [rats] are gross, stupid, or not worth loving as much as any dog/cat/or other household pet. I'm sick and tired of animals as sweet, clean, and SMART as them getting treated like crap by the media, irresponsible pet owners, pet stores, and ignorant people who are so very unaware of what they speak.



The best pet I have EVER had was my male Norwegian rat Casanova! :wubu:


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 13, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> The tables in the cafetieria are just arrganged all over the place so everytime I go to luch or dinner I feel as if I'm navigating a maze. I can't even go into one of the dorms because there are steps and no ramp to speak of. And when I brought all of these concers up to the person in charge of DSS, she hadn't even been aware of these problems!  My RA was nice enough to sit down with me and help file neumorous facilities complaints. As of right now, nothing has been done. I would take thse complaints to the college president but suprise suprise, her office is on the floor of a buidling that has no elevator!



Okay, I'm not generally one to say this..but in your case it is warranted. Threaten to sue their butts, pronto. This will not only get their attention damn quick, but it will get things done. By law they are required to make all buildings accessible that are public domain. I can't believe they've let these issues slide! I'd be livid if I were you.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Okay, I'm not generally one to say this..but in your case it is warranted. Threaten to sue their butts, pronto. This will not only get their attention damn quick, but it will get things done. By law they are required to make all buildings accessible that are public domain. I can't believe they've let these issues slide! I'd be livid if I were you.



I'm going out tommorrow with my phone and recording everything that I think needs to be changed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

My feet hurt!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 15, 2008)

manipulators


----------



## wistful (Apr 15, 2008)

Horrible PMS and it's only getting worse as I get older..blech


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 15, 2008)

People who make me want to Unsubscribe from threads.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 16, 2008)

it's annoying me that i just got a new roborovski dwarf hamster and i love her but she doesn't love me


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 16, 2008)

People who ask you rude, incredibly tactless questions and then get upset when they assume you have to give them an honest answer in exchange for their asshattery.

Him: You got a lot of toys in your office (Legos, talking Cartman doll, McDonald's Happy Meal toys with Incredibles, Star Wars themes, Talking Stewie Dashboard toy).
Me: Well, I'm just a very big Toys-R-Us kid
Him: What does your wife say about that...isn't it a little, ya know, immature and all? Do you do the same things at home?
Me: Well, she would say that...if she was in fact my wife. The photos of her and I together as well as those of my kids are all props. I killed some guy who looks EXACTLY like me and stole his life.
Him: OK [walks away slowly]

Now at this point, I would press the button on my Dr. Evil chair and drop his jerk ass into a pit of boiling "magma". Unfortunately the thing doesn't arrive until next Thursday.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 16, 2008)

It's annoying that I have to wait two weeks to adopt my new baby rat because I can't use my [shared] car to drive into the city before then.. 

That I just bombed a test because I missed ONE class [there were only four classes between the two tests]. :doh:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 16, 2008)

Mi Gente!

This cable commercial that plays every 5 seconds on the television.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_oF6xnvnGQ

fuck you cablevision.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 16, 2008)

Was making brownies. first, my oven baked one side of the pan of brownies, leaving the other side liquid. I turned the pan and baked 15 minutes longer--no change. Turned the pan and baked 10 more minutes. Finally! Go to take them out of the oven, nearly drop them, lunge for them throwing my back out in the process!

worst brownies ever.

(but, hey, they taste okay)


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 16, 2008)

cuz I cant fix it and make it better right away.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 16, 2008)

that its like 4am in the morning and i just cant sleep because im not used to sleeping on my own again and im scared of everything BAH for some reason i keep jumping out of my skin for no reason whatsoever


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2008)

In my Lit class, were doing a celebration thing, and we all have to bring in a traditional southern/african american dish to commemorated the literature we've been reading lately. Unfortunately, I didn't know we had to do it; I thought it was optional, but its a test grade. So I have to bring it in Friday, and with no chance of getting to the store, have to create something using my basic ingredients. The only thing I can make are these candies called Georgia Nuggets, so now I have to attempt to make candy for the first time ever. 
I'm scared, don't want to burn the house down!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 16, 2008)

Women who manage to get poop/blood on the seat in the bathrooms at work and don't fully (or at all!) clean it off.



Seriously...Look DOWN!!!


Also annoying are the people who wipe boogers on the walls and those who can't manage to flush.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Women who manage to get poop/blood on the seat in the bathrooms at work and don't fully (or at all!) clean it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damn you, Scony!! Damn yooooooou! 

Actually, I secretly love 'Scony. That little tale made me almost throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

The one thing annoying me right now is my CAR! Two flat tires yesterday, hubby was able to get them fixed at no charge, but we will need new tires soon (no money!). The speedometer is broken - some days it works, some days it gets stuck at 25 mph. Like tonight, it wouldn't go all the way back to zero, instead it showed me going 25 mph at a dead stop! I'm tired, and I really don't like having to figure out how fast I'm going by adding 25 mph to its current speed indication so I can make sure I'm not speeding. :doh: On top of that, it is extremely windy tonight, so I had to grip the wheel to keep the car from going all over the place. (Had one scary moment passing a double trailer semi - he was having trouble staying in his lane too! )

 Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Women who manage to get poop/blood on the seat in the bathrooms at work and don't fully (or at all!) clean it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG  I would post a sign in big bold letters telling these nasty chicks to clean up after themselves, and I would carry some Lysol wipes to wipe that seat down, That is just ridiculous that you have to deal with that.:doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2008)

People who bitch to me about other people...simply because I'm the other person's friend. What? Do I control them? LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I have nobody to enjoy this amazing weather with! I want to go on a picnic dammit!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2008)

I hate gamestop. I ordered 2 games off their site and they never came. Turns out my debit card was refused, but they still took the money off of it.  They told me the money should get put back on my card soon. I'm using Amazon next time.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 17, 2008)

I am totally annoyed by Colorado's CRAZY weather. One day it was 85 degrees and the next day we had 5 inches of snow. :doh:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2008)

My whole family is going on another vacation without me again. I'm sick of always getting left behind!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My whole family is going on another vacation without me again. I'm sick of always getting left behind!



That is unfair, I'm sorry.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> That is unfair, I'm sorry.



Thanks... I'm so mad at them, but the reason they're all going away again is my mom's birthday.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm annoyed because I'm a dumbass.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Thanks... I'm so mad at them, but the reason they're all going away again is my mom's birthday.



Even more reason for you to be with them, IMHO! *hugs*


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't because of school.  AGAIN! They owe me for this!


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 19, 2008)

Its a house full of teens and young adults. BOth boys have friends over and its like being at work here at home(I run a youth centre) 
RUth


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 20, 2008)

im annoyed because i had a really rough night last night, very little sleep and now i have to go to work and do a 12 hour shift when im tired and weepy  ACK! *grumble*


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 20, 2008)

This asthma cough that is keeping me from sleeping and breathing . . .


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a tummy ache from too much cake! Cake good, tummy ache bad.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate revision. And my degree. And the fact that so much of my marks come down to a memory test of 80-odd lectures and countless medical journals when I'm only gonna have to answer 8 questions. ARGH!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

People who make fun of you ...I thought this was an acceptance board?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 20, 2008)

That I have no control over who posts here in Dims which makes it impossible for me to keep it my own little happy place. A place where no one knows my boyfriend and no one sends him emails commenting on what Ella did or said.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

i have been working with a couple to find a home, and they are refusing to see the obvious, we finally settled on something perfect and now they have decided to be EVEN MORE DIFFICULT due to emotions and UNREALIStic-ness...........and it is raining INSANELY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2008)

Human beings'--by which I mean in this case men's--complete inability to make plans.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2008)

I was away for the weekend in a town that's 5 hours North from me and it was COLD and DRY. My face is a bit wind-burned and my lips are a little chapped. 

So yes, i'm a bit annoyed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

My mother is annoying me the most at this moment. I am tired of her snippy little remarks and attitude that no one can do anything right except for her.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is not enough weekend and now it is Monday and I gotta go back to work! 

~Punkin


----------



## Shala (Apr 21, 2008)

That I have a freakin' cold! Dammit.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 21, 2008)

Whatever the heck it is that's causing my throat to close up. Meh.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Whatever the heck it is that's causing my throat to close up. Meh.



Allergies perhaps??? The pollen is very high this year


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 21, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Whatever the heck it is that's causing my throat to close up. Meh.


Tree pollens are through the roof this month since everything is starting to bud. Tree pollen is the only thing that punches through my allegra, nasocort and supplemental benadryl like the fuggin' Juggernaut.

Allergies are just nature's way of telling you to get back into the clean room.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 21, 2008)

Once again, trying to understand a man.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Once again, trying to understand a man.



Poor Shoshie. 



To lift your spirits, I, a man last time I checked, have this message for you. 

Tjisn so ihfoiwk shd aowi fnorihi sjiur gpauwbhr oirh rjhg ow hr wh'a rongfo wo msxb sifh !! Ha ha ha. Sikoiw hbwue pqwwne wiurfv sje psire. :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 21, 2008)

That I am sick for the THIRD time since January.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> That I am sick for the THIRD time since January.



Aw! How awful, hope you are better soon.

~Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 22, 2008)

That some guys seem to think that they can get away with acting like assholes when they don't feel well...without apologizing.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Poor Shoshie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that love.:huh:


----------



## Red (Apr 22, 2008)

My lack of

m
o
t
i
v
a
t
i
o
n
.
.
.
.






*sploogle*


----------



## EnticingAna (Apr 22, 2008)

Red said:


> My lack of
> 
> m
> o
> ...




LOL that's funny ! 
I get very annoyed when you are on IM with someone and they keep demanding to see your cam - it's called chatting right ? ! Not viewing ! 
Then when someone shows U their cam ( a man - sorry guys I am sure none of U do this ) Do you see their ? NOOOOOOOOOOOO ! You see their ..... !
You know what ...... Y Y Y I will never click on yes to cam invite ever again ! To me it's like going on a first date and as soon as you get in the car the guy pulls it out !!!!!!! Well had that happen too VERY ANNOYING !


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know someone else has probably posted this, but it can't be said enough...


Gas Prices!




Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 22, 2008)

Fasting blood draws. I'm not fat cause I DON'T eat, dammit. I'm friggin' starving here!  *snarl grumble bitch*


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2008)

The person next-door mowing their lawn *achoo!*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> To lift your spirits, I, a man last time I checked, have this message for you.
> 
> Tjisn so ihfoiwk shd aowi fnorihi sjiur gpauwbhr oirh rjhg ow hr wh'a rongfo wo msxb sifh !! Ha ha ha. Sikoiw hbwue pqwwne wiurfv sje psire. :wubu::kiss2:


 Not only did you misspell "gpauwbhr", but you can't use it in a third-person, transliterative sentence.

I mean, JEEZ!!!:doh:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 22, 2008)

Never thought it would happen ......A weirdo guy from myspace stalking me online for some pics.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, the phone case I just bought it so awesome and effective. 

I love how it covers and protects EVERYTHING BUT THE SCREEN! SWEET! 

FAIL! 

FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 22, 2008)

a goose woke me up at 8 am. I still haven't recovered.

fuck a bunch of early morning window honking.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 22, 2008)

the fact that i know i should sleep cause my eyes and head are hurting but i dont want to! and there isn't any actual reason for me to stay up, i just want to..:\


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm teetering right on the edge of vomiting, but nothing's happening. I wish I would either throw up or the nausea would go away.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 22, 2008)

i think i just broke my bong "shorty"
he has a crack alllll down his spine now....

damn.:doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2008)

My inability to get comfortable enough to sleep


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2008)

my inability to accept that anyone could ever really love me and my fear that the past has jaded me so much that i'll never really let someone no matter how hard they try.
x


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

I need to buy some new clothes and we had to spend clothes money to buy tires for my car! :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

People who are petty pickers :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> People who are petty pickers :doh:



Amen!  :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> People who are petty pickers :doh:





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Amen!  :bow:



My mother drives me crazy with that


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2008)

The little green ink drawing that a lovely person drew for me fell into my kitchen sink. The ink has run and its ruined.


The lesson I keep getting reminded about lately:

Nothing ever stays 'nice' 


Bah.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Me! that i can be such a party pooper sometimes............*


----------



## largehipslover (Apr 24, 2008)

Lately I am really annoyed by people so full of themselves that they never question their statements, hence becoming unable to carry a conversation. These are the same people who never say "thank you". Argh!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 24, 2008)

im annoyed because i have to get up and go to the library to get some work done but i really cant be bothered. I just want to lie in bed all day again :\ i just couldnt give a crap about it all right now


----------



## Shosh (Apr 24, 2008)

Having to start boxing up all of my stuff ready to move to my new house next week.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't get Hotmail to come up and I haven't been able to check my e-mail for two days! ARGH!

~Punkin


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 24, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I can't get Hotmail to come up and I haven't been able to check my e-mail for two days! ARGH!
> 
> ~Punkin


1) Clear your internet cache and the cookies. Sometimes a corrupted cookie messes with things.

2) set your link back to www.hotmail.com

3) If you have Outlook installed, configure it to download your Hotmail mail. This one is usable by Outlook Express (which is default installed by Windows XP).


----------



## mimosa (Apr 24, 2008)

Awww, Sweet Phoebe. It's okay! I can be a party pooper too. *hugs* 





latinshygirl92377 said:


> *Me! that i can be such a party pooper sometimes............*


----------



## mimosa (Apr 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Having to start boxing up all of my stuff ready to move to my new house next week.


Mine is...not living close enough to help you move. :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 24, 2008)

Can't men and women just be friends anymore?


----------



## Mathias (Apr 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Having to start boxing up all of my stuff ready to move to my new house next week.



I'd help you move if I could. We're just so far apart!  :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 24, 2008)

In-laws who aren't around unless they want something from my mother-in-law...but feel the need to point out that I'm not a blood relative...even though I actually live with her and take care of her day-to-day needs.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

I have to finish my thesis by next Friday and I can't get into it at all... there's always something better to do and it's frustrating!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 24, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Mine is...not living close enough to help you move. :bow:



Mine is wishing we lived next door to each other.



MattS19 said:


> I'd help you move if I could. We're just so far apart!  :wubu:




Thank you Matt. You are an angel.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

My drunk friend has called me 6 times in 20 minutes about when I'm coming to hang out with her. And I keep telling her... 1015, but she just keeps............. and there is number 7. ...sigh. This is getting irritating


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't start sewing.

So much to do....

so much I WANT TO MAKE..


but...I just....cant....seem...to....make....myself....start.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

That my suspicions were correct about my son's skank g/f...and she WAS cheating on him! Witch!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

someone apparently jumped the curb and drove a big truck over part of my lawn. Now I am going to have to go out and put the ground back in place.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> That my suspicions were correct about my son's skank g/f...and she WAS cheating on him! Witch!



Mother's intuition....You just know what is going on


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 25, 2008)

People who try to thrust me into high-pressure situations without any regard to how I might react when I'm in them and how much new interpersonal interaction I can handle in one night. Yep, I think I'm hiding in the bathroom a lot tomorrow night.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hubby has planned a birthday party for one of our friends for tomorrow night and he keeps inviting more guests and we haven't even found the perfect chocolate cake recipe yet! :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## mossystate (Apr 26, 2008)

So annoyed with people who are not as nice as they claim, and go around being exactly what they say they hate. From a family member, to a couple of others...ack....annoyed more than I should be.

pot...meet kettle


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 26, 2008)

Wasp............in................my.............office.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 26, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Wasp.........in.............my............office.


No, I'm not there . . . ooooooh, that _other_ kind of WASP. :doh: Gotcha. [sends a wave to RedVelvet]
 __________________
 
The one thing annoying me the most right now . . . is that I've got so many projects I want to doother books I want to writeand not enough time to do them because of my full-time and part-time work.

Being responsible sucks.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm still annoyed with my computer. We've run diagnostics, deleted temp files and such and still having trouble with my e-mail account. Looks like our computer will have to go see our friend the computer expert. Dang!

~Punkin


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 27, 2008)

1) stupid slow people who take to long to go when the light turns green so i dont have enough time to ge through the intersection and have to wait another cycle for the light to turn again....all because they don;t know how to drive. 

2) americas dumbass drinking laws...how many countries raise the drinking age to 21 vs. 18.....eiter the voting age and draft age need to be raised or the drinking age needs to be lowered because they all require a considerable amount of responsibility and judgement.

3) lazy people

4) needy paople


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2008)

The fact I'm so tired right now, but I can't sleep. Why does sleep escape me?
View attachment medicineheadsmily.gif


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Aliena! Well, I'm sleepy too, but can't take my usual Sunday afternoon catnap because hubby is up and about. He can't nap because his phone keeps ringing. Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a stomach virus and have to keep running to the bathroom...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a stomach virus and have to keep running to the bathroom...




So sorry!  Hope you feel better soon.

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks, Punkin!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a stomach virus and have to keep running to the bathroom...


 AWW (((((((((((Maria)))))))) Feel better soon and get your self some Gatorade.:wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 27, 2008)

All next week is the last full week of classes. This is going to kill me....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> AWW (((((((((((Maria)))))))) Feel better soon and get your self some Gatorade.:wubu:



Thanks, Sugar !


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 28, 2008)

People whipping around corners of back-streets too fast and smashing into the side of my car while I pull out slowly.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ouch, MsGreenLantern! Did they stop after they hit you?


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a web design idiot. I knew less than nothing about any of it. It took me 2 days...and dozens of free website design sites...to find one that I could feel comfortable working with.
A "friend" of mine asked me to design a website for her to promote her handmade products. I got the basics from her (pics, costs, sizes, fragrances, etc...) and went to town.
I THOUGHT I did a VERY good job of it! Of course, there were still some things that needed to be tweaked, but nothing major. I took the web address to her, along with the username and password, and asked for her input.
Let the complaints begin! I did all the work gratis and she KNEW I had no previous experience, but every word was a complaint and I didn't get a single thank you from her. Then she wakes me up at 6:30am with a text saying she made some changes and what did I think.
I THINK IT'S HIDEOUS!!!!! The site is completely disorganized and unprofessional looking now. She failed to comprehend that there was a REASON why I didn't incorporate her logo onto the site...IT LOOKS GROTESQUELY UGLY WITH THE FORMAT!
My responding text was: "Why did I even bother?"

*end rant...and thank you for listening*


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ouch, MsGreenLantern! Did they stop after they hit you?



Yeah they stopped...also, life is unfair because they demolished the front corner of my car and all they got was a scratched headlight. Now I get to deal with the insurance company all afternoon!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Yeah they stopped...also, life is unfair because they demolished the front corner of my car and all they got was a scratched headlight. Now I get to deal with the insurance company all afternoon!



So sorry your day started out like that. I hope your dealings with the insurance company went smoothly.

~Punkin


----------



## Tieve (Apr 29, 2008)

Workmen adding an extension to the house next door... drills... too many noisy drills


----------



## JoyJoy (May 1, 2008)

The person I have never seen but who drives past my house several times a day, windows down, bass thumping and his music SO LOUD it might as well be on in my living room. It shakes my windows and floors when he drives by.


----------



## pagan22 (May 1, 2008)

Loud, thumping music from passing cars. Another big reason why I hate summer 'sides from the heat.


----------



## ~da rev~ (May 2, 2008)

The drunks outside my window


----------



## pagan22 (May 2, 2008)

I must live in the most annoying part of town. The neighbors talk to each other by not congregating on the sidewalk, but from shouting at each other from their yards. I've heard whole conversations about their families, kids, schools, and their beligerent in-laws.


----------



## Mathias (May 2, 2008)

Group projects suck! So I was in a group with three other other people on a poster and paper. The paper wasn't the issue. Four pages on hallucinogens wasn't too hard. What me and my friend were concerned about was the poster. The two of us had been doing work on it all the while, and the thrid kid hadn't been to 5 staright classes. Me and my firend who'd been working with me kept trying to call him. 

Finally he shows up yesterday and helps us do the poster. I had other things to take care of, what with finals coming up and all, so he said he'd take the poster to his dorm and finish what little work needed to be done. BIG MISTAKE!! :doh: He doesn't show up with it the next morning!  We both call him and hed doesn't pick up his phone through the whole class. My professor thought that something was wrong with him because he hadn't been there in almost a month. I told her I knew where he lived. So she said I could get full credit if I went and got the poster, and I did. When I knocked on the door I expected to still see this kid in his PJ's or something. His roommate said he'd already gone to his next class. I got the poster to my professor and she was mad that I even had to go to get the project on my own in the first place. She asked me where he was and I told her he was in his next class. She was mad that he'd missed almost a month of one class but could still make his other ones. So, My friend and I are getting full creds and the weak link isn't getting squat. It's 15% of our grade so sucks for him!


----------



## Rojodi (May 2, 2008)

The constant calls from credit card companies, and in their infinite wisdom, of NOT looking at their records to see that We've PAID THEM!!!


----------



## ekmanifest (May 2, 2008)

I have a client meeting this morning and we usually meet at my client's home. However, this client has just secured office space for the first time. Lease was signed yesterday. So, in her infinite wisdom, she has decided to meet in the empty office and asked that we all bring beach chairs. Give me an f-ing break. So now, do I not only have to go to a meeting I don't want to, I have to go to Target on the way and try to find a chair that will work. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RedVelvet (May 2, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I have a client meeting this morning and we usually meet at my client's home. However, this client has just secured office space for the first time. Lease was signed yesterday. So, in her infinite wisdom, she has decided to meet in the empty office and asked that we all bring beach chairs. Give me an f-ing break. So now, do I not only have to go to a meeting I don't want to, I have to go to Target on the way and try to find a chair that will work. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





Ok....your client reminds me of so many people. What MUST it be like to be so blissfully self centered (yes, sweet, but really..)...that you cant even SEE the GREAT inconvenience that she might be creating. The idea that you have to BUY a chair to attend this meeting is ridiculous.

I would show up empty handed and say "sorry ....all my furniture is real and non movable....I am hoping you have thought of something to accomodate those who might not have a need or desire for beach chairs?"


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

I have an Ethics of War final tomorrow at 130, then a Delinquency final at 4... I need to study for both... its gonna be a long night


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> I have an Ethics of War final tomorrow at 130, then a Delinquency final at 4... I need to study for both... its gonna be a long night



How do you study for a Delinquency final? Do you like, knock over a few trash cans and do some petty shoplifting?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> I have an Ethics of War final tomorrow at 130, then a Delinquency final at 4... I need to study for both... its gonna be a long night



Good Luck on your finals tomorrow


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> How do you study for a Delinquency final? Do you like, knock over a few trash cans and do some petty shoplifting?



Its a class on juvenile delinquency, so pretty much just me trying to figure out why I was the way I was as a kid haha. And its all on theory and all this other b.s. I thought it would be cool... not so much, now it's just a bother, at least i have a B+ going into it haha

And thanks mariac, im gonna need it for the Ethics of War one


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Knotty, History is my worst subject...good luck! Yuck!

TJC


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Knotty, History is my worst subject...good luck! Yuck!
> 
> TJC



O, neither of these are history haha. One is straight Crime theory, the other is a philosophy class, its not really memorizing anything, just understanding the basics of it and being able to apply it to real world situations. There are just so many theories I need to know that make it hard.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

The realization that there are just some things that are out of my control....dammit!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

I know its a trivial complaint but we just had our pizza delivered and all the cheese and toppings had slid to one side:doh:


----------



## mszwebs (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I know its a trivial complaint but we just had our pizza delivered and all the cheese and toppings had slid to one side:doh:



Pizza is *Never* trivial.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

I've got to get to bed early tonight because we are heading out early in the a.m. to my old hometown, Quanah, for my step-Dad's 85th birthday.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

My friend will not leave me alone!!!!!! She is bored and all her friends are busy, and she just doesnt get the picture I cant talk right now. So yea... she wont leave me alone and it is really really annoying


----------



## pudgy (May 4, 2008)

Not being fat.

And spilling my favorite drink all over the frackin' floor.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I've got to get to bed early tonight because we are heading out early in the a.m. to my old hometown, Quanah, for my step-Dad's 85th birthday.



I hope you enjoy your day with your step-dad.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2008)

Alleged FAs who are actually just posers. 

Death to Posers. <3


----------



## ripley (May 4, 2008)

"That being said."


It drives me crazy! It's just a pet peeve, I know, but I can't stand that phrase. I don't mind "that said" at all, but "that being said" drives me crazy!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> "That being said."
> 
> 
> It drives me crazy! It's just a pet peeve, I know, but I can't stand that phrase. I don't mind "that said" at all, but "that being said" drives me crazy!



Don't get me wrong Ripley, I love ya, but that being said and all, kindly go eff yaself. 

You mean in that kind of way?!


----------



## Chimpi (May 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed that "that being said" annoys ripley.

That being said, she does not annoy me. I have used it quite a lot recently.


----------



## ripley (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Don't get me wrong Ripley, I love ya, but that being said and all, kindly go eff yaself.
> 
> You mean in that kind of way?!





Chimpi said:


> I'm annoyed that "that being said" annoys ripley.
> 
> That being said, she does not annoy me. I have used it quite a lot recently.






You're both out of my spank-bank until further notice.


----------



## mszwebs (May 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> You're both out of my spank-bank until further notice.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

Ok...wait...

Ripley. I LOVE YOU. :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (May 4, 2008)

I am annoyed that I am getting emails from something called Beliefnet Bible something or other. I have tried to get meself removed from whatever list they snagged me...but...nope.....still getting emails. Ok, not a huge annoyance, but, I am trying not to blow up out here, on other issues and I am letting off bits of steam where I can....


----------



## CherryFizz99 (May 4, 2008)

I am annoyed that I'm STILL not feeling better after my tonsillectomy. I mean, I feel better than I did a few days afterward but I thought I would be able to eat something semi-solid by now. I AM STARVING and I'm tired of freaking soup and pudding!!


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my 'net connection keeps dropping me in the middle of downloads. It makes it take twice as long... 

And I'm annoyed that no matter how much water I drink, I'm constantly thirsty today.


----------



## Red (May 4, 2008)

Condescending people who get a kick out of daily patronising comments *sigh*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

CherryFizz99 said:


> I am annoyed that I'm STILL not feeling better after my tonsillectomy. I mean, I feel better than I did a few days afterward but I thought I would be able to eat something semi-solid by now. I AM STARVING and I'm tired of freaking soup and pudding!!



Jello, yogurt, applesauce, ice cream, smoothies, egg salad.....mashed potatoes, ripe bananas....hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

CherryFizz99 said:


> I am annoyed that I'm STILL not feeling better after my tonsillectomy. I mean, I feel better than I did a few days afterward but I thought I would be able to eat something semi-solid by now. I AM STARVING and I'm tired of freaking soup and pudding!!



When you have a tonsillectomy at your age, you do not recover as fast as if you were a young child. Normal recovery time for a child is 2 weeks, so you need to give yourself at least 3-4 weeks recovery time depending on how fast you heal. In the meantime, drink plenty of cold fluids, suck on ice cubes, eat ice cream (this all helps to reduce inflammation in the throat).


----------



## Aireman (May 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I almost always seem to miss the point. Must be a guy thing. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I'm annoyed that I almost always seem to miss the point. Must be a guy thing. :doh:



it could just be the person you are talking with....


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I can't find my camera... the battery isn't on it's charger, the case is empty, and it's not in my purse... peculiar.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 4, 2008)

I'm PO'd that its been such an amazing weekend weather-wise, and I haven't been able to find anything fun to do outside since Friday... so I guess I'll spend my free time cleaning.


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that I can't find my camera... the battery isn't on it's charger, the case is empty, and it's not in my purse... peculiar.



O_O I hope you find it!


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

This is annoying the crap out of me- every time I click the main forums link, I get this lovely message



> Warning: require_once(/home/chb212/public_html/dimensionsmagazine/forums/chat/inc/config.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /global.php(360) : eval()'d code on line 161
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/chb212/public_html/dimensionsmagazine/forums/chat/inc/config.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/chb212/public_html/dimensionsmagazine/forums/global.php(360) : eval()'d code on line 161




What the h???


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is annoying the crap out of me- every time I click the main forums link, I get this lovely message
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These error messages are annoying me too


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2008)

It's Monday - need I say more. :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## wistful (May 5, 2008)

Insomnia- on and off for days now that just won't quit.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 5, 2008)

People touching my desk and then claiming they didnt.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 5, 2008)

Why can't I be rich instead of good-looking?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

People who say. "My stuff is fine, my stuff CAN'T be the problem." Nine times out of ten... it's their stuff that's the problem.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 5, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> People who say. "My stuff is fine, my stuff CAN'T be the problem." Nine times out of ten... it's their stuff that's the problem.


It's the same with Carlin: Ever notice that their stuff is "shit" and your shit is "stuff"?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It's the same with Carlin: Ever notice that their stuff is "shit" and your shit is "stuff"?



Except their stuff IS shit... because it's causing the problem with MY stuff...


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 5, 2008)

I have stinging allergy eyes and I lost my eyedrops


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

I'm slightly annoyed- I can't decide where to move when I graduate. I don't graduate until December, but for some reason I can't stop thinking of locations.

The candidates are (in order of preference):

* Boston, MA
* Washington, D.C. area
* Kansas City (KS or MO)
* Austin, TX
* Houston, TX
* Chicago, IL

or really any state in the NLC



And I still haven't found my effin camera. Now I'm getting pissed.


----------



## mimosa (May 6, 2008)

I am a bit annoyed that people dont know I have a sense of humor.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

I am not really annoyed today.. I am more saddened by the fact that today would have been my 2nd year wedding anniversary, but my husband passed away in February 2007 without us even celebrating our 1st wedding anniversary.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am not really annoyed today.. I am more saddened by the fact that today would have been my 2nd year wedding anniversary, but my husband passed away in February 2007 without us even celebrating our 1st wedding anniversary.



Aw, Maria, I am so sorry. ((((((Maria))))))

~Punkin


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2008)

im annoyed the most about the fact that a photograph i paid a lot of money for arrived today, in an envelope that clearly said DO NOT BEND and the postman still saw fit to fold it in half to put through my letter box


----------



## Red (May 6, 2008)

The person I am currently working for - major, major pain in the arse, so much so I am just about on the verge of telling her. Roll on new work contracts.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> im annoyed the most about the fact that a photograph i paid a lot of money for arrived today, in an envelope that clearly said DO NOT BEND and the postman still saw fit to fold it in half to put through my letter box



I HATE WHEN THEY DO THAT.

Like one time when I ordered this Mogwai off the internet. It clearly fucking said. DO NOT GET WET.

So, I go outside. IN THE RAIN. IN THE PUDDLE. PICK UP MY PACKAGE .. EXPECTING WHAT?? 

Well, clearly I was hoping for.






What I got was. 






and since I am an insomniac I ended up with. 






I'm all like. STFU smart gremlin! 

Yes, I am bored at work and I just ate an entire bag of gummy worms for lunch.


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I HATE WHEN THEY DO THAT.
> 
> Like one time when I ordered this Mogwai off the internet. It clearly fucking said. DO NOT GET WET.
> 
> ...



that is shocking. i do hope you intend to complain to mogwais-r-us...


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 6, 2008)

This phone conversation really annoyed me...
It basically went like this...
Phone - *Ring ring*
Me:Hello
Him:Oh hey, I'm awesome, wait i need the bathroom so bad..
Me:OK, well go to the bathroom then...
Him: I am.
Me:What? NOW?
Him: It's coming!!!!!
*Tinkle Tinkle*
Me:Gross.

<3


----------



## KnottyOne (May 6, 2008)

Apartment shoping.... ugh


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 6, 2008)

When people bring stuff from the Clubhouse onto the main forums, with no explanations. eg. comments below Avatars. It just makes it look so "private joke" and cliquey.


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2008)

Someone snagged my clothes hamper.


----------



## CAMellie (May 7, 2008)

So exhausted I can barely move...but still can't fall asleep.


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

I hate this:



> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 second.




Seriously? *ONE* second?? WTH.


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 7, 2008)

The fact that I have to go to work again tonight for a second shift.  Oh well...it's all money, right?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I hate this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaaha!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

ALLERGIES,,,,,,,,, sniff sniff, snot, yucky eyes and throat, whining endlessly, cause I never feel crappy


----------



## Surlysomething (May 7, 2008)

whiners


:doh:


----------



## mossystate (May 8, 2008)

Highly annoyed that my roomie informed me that a fellow teacher has whooping cough, and he might have been exposed. I don't neeeeed this BS right now...how I don't need it.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 9, 2008)

In one word: DATING.


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2008)

I've had the hiccups for THREE days now...grrrrr!! 

Mossy-YIKES!! Hope you & roomie are OK!!!!


----------



## sweet&fat (May 9, 2008)

Not to be cliche (where the hell are the accents?), but men.


----------



## Raqui (May 9, 2008)

That my man left the Maury Show on tv before he left and I cant find the remote to change it and i am to tired to get out of bed LOL I have no choice but to roll out LOL


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Roomate's alarm... omg... I went to bed at 4 am... it was set for 10, and it is one of the obnoxious buzzing ones that is impossible to sleep through. And now that im up im not crashing again... I want sleep


----------



## Gingembre (May 9, 2008)

I am completely f**king broke. Wanted to enjoy my last few weeks at uni (after exams are done) but after I've taken out money for rent and bills I've got £9 a week to live on. Joy. And I've already wiped out most of my savings and don't have a job set for when i go home, except my old supermarket job that i hate. *sulks*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ALLERGIES,,,,,,,,, sniff sniff, snot, yucky eyes and throat, whining endlessly, cause I never feel crappy



DITTO!!! If I could cut my head off I'd feel much better!


----------



## Suze (May 9, 2008)

when people are pulling their flight chairs ALL the way down and keep it there for the whole freaking flight. 
it's not like i have a lot of space to begin with!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 14, 2008)

I hate driving. Hate hate hate it. I feel like drivers are too angry, in too much of a rush, and would rather play bumper cars than wait at a stop-sign. No, I didn't get in an accident, but I'm sick of going 5 above and getting honked at, or having people not follow basic driving rules...like headlights, and right of way.


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

I know there's a bunch of stuff for me to get done today and I feel like I'm forgetting something.

I hate that feeling.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I know there's a bunch of stuff for me to get done today and I feel like I'm forgetting something.
> 
> I hate that feeling.



KEVIN???!!!


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)




----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2008)

Zomg! That Would Be The Direct Result Of Your Memory Fail!


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

If my failing memory means I will have Maculey Caulkin in my house wreaking havoc, then I better get some freakin ginkgo biloba or something.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

People who constantly put themselves into situations that are harmful to their health, and don't learn by their mistakes. They keep doing them over and over and over again, and expect you to feel sorry for them.


----------



## CAMellie (May 15, 2008)

people who write in one long drawn out sentence without regard for structure or punctuation and it makes me wanna smack them upside the head then send them back to school or beat them with a big rock one of those so anyways yeah thats whats annoying me right now



jesus please us that was hard to do


----------



## mimosa (May 15, 2008)

Online crushes. :doh:


----------



## Les Toil (May 15, 2008)

The stop sign wave. 

Humans have this trait of wanting to exert this power of goodwill any chance they get. The most popular place this happens is at the stop sign intersection. Even though you've arrived at the intersection last, these people insist that you go first. If you wave them on to go forth (because it's the LAW), they will play the "No, you go forth" dance until sunset. And if they do give in, they'll do the whole exasperated throwing up the hands thing and drive away fast. What you've just done is taken the power of good deed away from them. You're now the goodwill saint in this situation and they ain't happy with that. I dated a woman who ALWAYS did the wave. She did everything short of waiting at the intersection all day waiting for drivers to wave forward. 

I learned early to stop giving the wave. If I've arrived first at an intersection and the two of us are sitting there staring at each other for a couple seconds, I'll just go.


----------



## Les Toil (May 15, 2008)

Oh, and "capchas". I mean, mainly on MySpace. Damn, I hate having to type those. People that use capchas are just wrong. If you're not sure the person you're accepting is a SPAMMER or not, click on their profile pic and quickly see if they have a legit MySpace page.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2008)

My computer is in the shop and I have to use our old back-up. Hubby has a different rollerball mouse and I'm having a difficult time adjusting to it. 

~Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

Overprotective mothers...and the sons that can't/won't stand up to them :doh:


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2008)

I'm feeling like I'm being ignored and no one's really listening to me lately.


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

Facebook is taking forever to upload pics/videos... 


Oh, and the fact that I can't use the "rolleyes" icon on my phone when texting.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm feeling like I'm being ignored and no one's really listening to me lately.




Yes, Matt, that is really annoying. Hope you get the attention you need from those around you. 

~Punkin


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 19, 2008)

the thing most annoying me today, is, nothing, despite my Englishness there's nothing bothering me, great scott!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 19, 2008)

So I go to scratch my beard today, and come across something that doesn't feel like a hair. It feels like wire. 

I go to the bathroom and figure out a way to pluck it. It's like a double think beard hair, stiff in a way that 20 lb. fishing line is stiff, darker than my regular hair with streaks of gray and sharp. It seems, most decidedly, insect-like. 

I must be turning into Brundlefly. Be afraid, be very afraid.

And I didn't even get to teleport or bang Geena Davis


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm feeling like I'm being ignored and no one's really listening to me lately.




One of the few times I checked out a horoscope for me, it turned out that it was the story of my life:


"You can not win. They will not listen."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 19, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> One of the few times I checked out a horoscope for me, it turned out that it was the story of my life:
> 
> 
> "You can not win. They will not listen."


You need to listen to "Weird Al" Yankovic's "Your Horoscope for Today." It's just chock-full of life-affirming goodness.


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I feel the need to utilize the control I'm so happy about in that other thread.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed that I feel the need to utilize the control I'm so happy about in that other thread.



ah carumba!  :doh:


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2008)

This gainer I'm chatting with is driving me crazy. On one hand, he seems cool and we have alot on common, were pretty good friends. But I seriously doubt that his story has an ounce of truth in it, I think he might be a troll. Gaining 260 lbs in a year and a half, finding a partner and getting him fat too with his grans help and planning to impregnate some big girls to have fat kids to raise together sounds a little farfetched, no?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2008)

Lol, Free2....I have trouble believing a lot of things people say on the net....for good reason


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2008)

I have writers block on a sotry I started writing awhile ago. :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

My mouse is driving me bananas. I think it's time for a new one.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 21, 2008)

My boy Dan drank WAYYYYY to much and is now throwing up in my bathroom. He's doing good and is coherent and all, but he is throwing up and I'm sitting in the door frame on my laptop... this is mad annoying


----------



## Friday (May 21, 2008)

People who try to disguise bigotry as moral judgment.


----------



## Chimpi (May 21, 2008)

I'm completely annoyed that I can't fall asleep.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> People who try to disguise bigotry as moral judgment.



People who try to disguise moral judgment as bigotry


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2008)

I left my cellphone at the office! This is bad because we recently decided to disconnect our land phone and just use our cellphones. Oh well, at least it is quiet around here!

~Punkin


----------



## bexy (May 21, 2008)

after visiting my best friend in liverpool, her son has decided he doesnt love me as i always leave him to come back to belfast. he is 3. and i feel a bit torn in 2 as i want to be in belfast with my cutie but in liverpool with my best friend and can only take so much time off work


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2008)

Awww, Bexy, that's tough. When my niece was 3, she always hated for us to leave or to leave herself...and she was in the same town. She just had issues about anyone leaving her, so we taught her the word "tomorrow" and that it meant we'd see her again. That did appease her for a while.

~Punkin


----------



## CAMellie (May 21, 2008)

I have heartburn, and, because of one of my meds, I'm not allowed to take antacids of any kind.  Really f'ing annoying


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I have heartburn, and, because of one of my meds, I'm not allowed to take antacids of any kind.  Really f'ing annoying



Try apple cider vinegar. Disgusting going down, but it works.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 21, 2008)

The way the fiancee` now ex ended the engagement by leaving the rings and a note on top of a stack of books on a credenza and waiting 4 days to tell me they were there.


----------



## CAMellie (May 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Try apple cider vinegar. Disgusting going down, but it works.



Thank you, my darling heart! :wubu: I'll try anything once.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 21, 2008)

I'm stuck on this terrible translation, and there's at least 15 more pages of single-spaced 10pt misery to go. Plus, there are so many freakin' clauses in each sentence that I have to pull them apart like matryoshka dolls just to figure out what the hell is going on!! Yes, we're all impressed that you can make your prose as thick as humanly possible. But can you actually express the same idea in simple words? I think not. Cripes. Fuck the military vassalage of Bronze Age Asia Minor to the Hittite king!!!!!!!!! 

But I would like to get paid, so alas, I return. Wah.


----------



## Fairia (May 21, 2008)

I have ones that might be a mile long list. I hate where I'm living, that's 1; sure it's shelter and I have food and the right temperature inside, but mentally, it is definitely not good. I'm thinking if it's the reason why I have more anxiety attacks than usual. Another thing is I don't drive, don't have a car and it's even more difficult finding someone to teach you and on their time. I know the gas prices are high, but then what? End up being like my one aunt into her late 40's who doesn't drive? I don't have much of anyone to drive me around alot (not these days though). Next, my job. Just the cleaning part; I'm more maid than anything else pretty much. I'm hoping I can also learn some other job skills while I'm there. A-holes in society and in politics/media are always top annoying-priority.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> after visiting my best friend in liverpool, her son has decided he doesnt love me as i always leave him to come back to belfast. he is 3. and i feel a bit torn in 2 as i want to be in belfast with my cutie but in liverpool with my best friend and can only take so much time off work


My son indicated to me the other day that he intends to marry my wife, her niece and his little girlfriend at preschool. While I applaud his confidence, and his ballsy disregard for incest and polygamy laws in the United States, he is insistent he can accomplish it because 'he's a big boy'. Two days later he realized the economy of the situation and decided he just wants to marry his girlfriend at preschool, but he said another boy also wants to marry her. As the Stomach Turns 

If love is fickle in adults, it's positively a coin flip in children. Your little man will get over it. Or he returns in 15 years to steal you away from whoever you are with


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 22, 2008)

I have stomach flu. :-\


----------



## RedVelvet (May 22, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My son indicated to me the other day that he intends to marry my wife, her niece and his little girlfriend at preschool. While I applaud his confidence, and his ballsy disregard for incest and polygamy laws in the United States, he is insistent he can accomplish it because 'he's a big boy'. Two days later he realized the economy of the situation and decided he just wants to marry his girlfriend at preschool, but he said another boy also wants to marry her. As the Stomach Turns
> 
> If love is fickle in adults, it's positively a coin flip in children. Your little man will get over it. Or he returns in 15 years to steal you away from whoever you are with




Very....very ....very....funny.

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 22, 2008)

A little Mucha and a little Greek/Roman Mythology...

I think these are one of a kind...getting tired of repeating myself .. 

View attachment SwanmythE-copydims.jpg


View attachment BluePurpleNouveauDIMS.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (May 22, 2008)

Delicate steampunk.....AND THE MONSTER...Gar!

( I love the monster...takes a BOLD soul to wear it...) 

View attachment GReenBrassSPN1-copyDIMS.jpg


View attachment SilverBubbleSteam-copyDIMS.jpg


----------



## mimosa (May 22, 2008)

Just because I say: "I have a little crush on you"....it DOES NOT mean I want be your girlfriend. Okay???? :doh: I am NOT looking for boyfriend.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 22, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I posted my new Steampunk and other jewelry pieces in the wrong damn thread.

Sorry folks.

Please ignore...

D'OH!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm annoyed that I posted my new Steampunk and other jewelry pieces in the wrong damn thread.
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> ...



Maybe the wrong thread, but it is very lovely, Velv!


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

I'm annoyed with myself- I keep forgetting to go pick up my new glasses... and I WANT to not completely waste my mornings, but my bed is so effin comfy, that sleeping til 10 takes precedence over being productive.

Such is the life of a college student on summer vacation.


----------



## mossystate (May 22, 2008)

I am annoyed that I have recently been nice to a couple of people who did not deserve it. I feel like I now wish I had told them both that whatever crap falls on their head...is...beautiful...and that I hope more crap hits them. I am also annoyed that such stains on the hoonders of life could get me annoyed...


----------



## RedVelvet (May 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am annoyed that I have recently been nice to a couple of people who did not deserve it. I feel like I now wish I had told them both that whatever crap falls on their head...is...beautiful...and that I hope more crap hits them. I am also annoyed that such stains on the hoonders of life could get me annoyed...




Sometimes nice is easier....It just is.

Your wicked sharp mind and your tender heart Mossylove...they will always fight.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 22, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Your wicked sharp mind and your tender heart Mossylove...they will always fight.



I love this statement - isn't it as it should always be?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am annoyed that I have recently been nice to a couple of people who did not deserve it. I feel like I now wish I had told them both that whatever crap falls on their head...is...beautiful...and that I hope more crap hits them. I am also annoyed that such stains on the hoonders of life could get me annoyed...




You said hoonders


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Sometimes nice is easier....It just is.
> 
> Your wicked sharp mind and your tender heart Mossylove...they will always fight.



too much fake is hard for me..I think not having to play that game with some family members has made other situations stand out more..I also need to learn to let the fuck..goooooooo...that's a toughie for me



TraciJo67 said:


> You said hoonders



come closer...let me whisper it in your cute lil wax filled ear...._hoooooooooooonderrrssss_


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

"I'm in love with you. I think....wait...maybe. I dunno. I've never felt this way before so I'm not sure. Let me get back to you on that." 

*cocks gun and shoots him*


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2008)

Yeah...I hate games like that!  

hugs mellie:kiss2:





CAMellie said:


> "I'm in love with you. I think....wait...maybe. I dunno. I've never felt this way before so I'm not sure. Let me get back to you on that."
> 
> *cocks gun and shoots him*


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2008)

I will always try to be nice...but I think its SOOO annoying when guys ask me too many questions about gaining and being fat. 


I just get annoyed if someone asks too many questions.


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I will always try to be nice...but I think its SOOO annoying when guys ask me too many questions about gaining and being fat.
> 
> 
> I just get annoyed if someone asks too many questions.



I tell them I get fatter by eating other fat people...then ask them if they're fat. They kinda go away after that.


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2008)

Thank ya! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOO FUNNY. 





CAMellie said:


> I tell them I get fatter by eating other fat people...then ask them if they're fat. They kinda go away after that.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2008)

*it's a fkn beautiful weekend here in Bawlmer, MD and I am grateful I have not one but 2 harleys, but both are down currently and awaiting my bf's attention, who is too busy at the shop he works at to make either run....waa waa waa

wuts that expresssion the cobblers son never has any shoes....well the biker mechanics SO has no running bike

i know i know..get out your tiny violins for me*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

People who think they are always right about EVERYTHING, and quick to put you down and make judgements


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

People who "love" you...and yet seem to forget you exist when they can't see you. Out of sight...out of mind.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 25, 2008)

falling for my best guy friend


----------



## KnottyOne (May 25, 2008)

I cant get to sleep and I need to be up at 7


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> I cant get to sleep and I need to be up at 7



Those over the counter sleep aids usually do the trick for me.....or if all else fails, try Nyquil


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

I'm on anti-depressants for a reason...don't tell me to "just cheer up". If it were that easy? I would have a lot of money in the bank from all my co-pays, 'k?


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

My nephew. He thinks he runs this house. 



And my ankle/heel. It's been hurting lately and I dunno why.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2008)

I'm trying to reinstall Windows Vista on another laptop... and it's not finalizing.... it's conflicting with something and it is PISSING ME OFF......

I've been working on this ALL DAMN DAY.......


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

I've got the computer blues!  Seems our computer isn't completely back 100%, so it's back to the repair shop tomorrow! Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## wistful (May 27, 2008)

People who cry foul at an act of cruelty or an "ism" that has personally impacted them but have zero trouble turning around and perpetrating the same *exact* vicious behavior in a different form.


----------



## mimosa (May 27, 2008)

When people call me 'chica'.....


----------



## Shosh (May 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My nephew. He thinks he runs this house.
> 
> 
> 
> And my ankle/heel. It's been hurting lately and I dunno why.



My nephews run my heart.:wubu:


----------



## bexy (May 27, 2008)

mimosa said:


> When people call me 'chica'.....



oopsie! i think im guilty of that! note to self, dont call mimi chica, call her hot mama instead 


whats annoying me? that i dont seem to have time to do anything other than work and sleep!


----------



## CAMellie (May 27, 2008)

mimosa said:


> When people call me 'chica'.....



Is Mimi bonita ok? *looks worried*


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My nephews run my heart.:wubu:



Yeah, mine does too. That's why he really DOES run the house. LOL

 :wubu:



But back on topic- I'm annoyed that I WANT to paint my bathroom today, but I know I won't. I'll find 10000 other things to do instead.


----------



## Suze (May 27, 2008)

i've had serious pain in the right side of my stomach since saturday. it's driving me nuts and it ALWAYS gets like this after i drink to much liquor...:/

does anyone else have this problem? 

Ahhhh....it huuuuuurts!


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i've had serious pain in the right side of my stomach since saturday. it's driving me nuts and it ALWAYS gets like this after i drink to much liquor...:/
> 
> does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Ahhhh....it huuuuuurts!



Gall Bladder? Perhaps?


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2008)

I have little, itty, bitty, fluid filled blisters all over my fingers and spreading onto my palms. Doctor says it's 'exscema'. The English translation of this fancy word is 'We don't know what it is.', he admitted it. All I know is the little beggars itch like a mofo, then dry out, peel and start over at step one...until they hit raw meat. The cream they give me works...eventually...but it's greasy, messy, and you're not supposed to get it on you anywhere else. Hello!?! It's on my bloody hands. I can't even scratch my...anything. :doh:


----------



## RedVelvet (May 28, 2008)

Friday said:


> I have little, itty, bitty, fluid filled blisters all over my fingers and spreading onto my palms. Doctor says it's 'exscema'. The English translation of this fancy word is 'We don't know what it is.', he admitted it. All I know is the little beggars itch like a mofo, then dry out, peel and start over at step one...until they hit raw meat. The cream they give me works...eventually...but it's greasy, messy, and you're not supposed to get it on you anywhere else. Hello!?! It's on my bloody hands. I can't even scratch my...anything. :doh:




Gah! Nasty! Sounds like poison oak/ivy......exactly like, even...

but the doc says excema?......you poor thing. 

Really does sound like an allergic reaction!


----------



## KnottyOne (May 28, 2008)

I dont know what I want for lunch. Like there is stuff here, I just cant make up my mind and that is kind of annoying me haha


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

So my best friend had ankle surgery last week and then she had to have her appendix taken out Monday night. I *know* it's totally not her fault, but now I need to drive waaay out to B.F.E. to go get her roommate so we can go get her car and drive it BACK to her house in the boondocks.


So I'm annoyed that I have to schlep all over G-d's green earth today when I was REALLY REALLY planning on ACTUALLY getting some painting done on my bathroom today.


----------



## mimosa (May 28, 2008)

No worries, sweet bexy. I think youre the hot mama.




bexylicious said:


> oopsie! i think im guilty of that! note to self, dont call mimi chica, call her hot mama instead




Bonita is ALWAYS okay, Mellie.:wubu:thanks.


CAMellie said:


> Is Mimi bonita ok? *looks worried*


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

The fact was I worked myself to death all last week when I had huge plans and this week I'm not working at all......dammit!


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Alright, so after I got back to my house after schlepping to BFE, tricking the Air Force into letting me on base, and then schlepping all the way back to civilization, I decided that I NEEDED to get some painting done. So I set everything up, rock out to my music while painting and then... 




... I ran out of paint. :doh:


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gall Bladder? Perhaps?



hope not!
the pain is still there, although in a lesser degree. feels like i'm the only one having this problem...

better go check it i guess.


----------



## The Fez (May 28, 2008)

Every night for the past 6 I've had sleep paralysis before I wake up; getting really tough to deal with!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Every night for the past 6 I've had sleep paralysis before I wake up; getting really tough to deal with!



Every night for the past 3 nights I have woken up at 3:15am...and cannot get back to sleep!  Stinks when you have to get up for work at 6am!


----------



## The Fez (May 28, 2008)

3:15 exactly? that's weird... and sucky 

usually I get woken up by the paralysis about 8am, but I don't get to sleep til 4am so doesn't make for good nights! (mind you it IS almost 3am and I'm still online, so kind of my fault)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Good to see I'm not alone...

I'm sitting here at my computer, almost falling asleep, but if I go to bed... nothing. No way to find some sleep.
Other nights I sleep, but feel almost more tired(exhausted) when I wake up than before I went to bed.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 29, 2008)

The most annoying thing right now is Doc Rivers.....he completely gagged at the end of tonight's game. They got seriously lucky Rodney Stuckey missed that free throw at the end of the game.

He let Rondo make every mistake someone could make and yet kept him in the game, that showed up Sam Cassell and Eddie House big time.

At the end of the game with the Pistons had a chance to tie, he let Billups take the ball up the court without any pressure....why give them time to set up their offense?

Ugh...I'm glad they won but Rivers SUCKS!!

lol sorry if this has nothing to do with dimensions but it is annoying me


----------



## mszwebs (May 29, 2008)

The fact that I'm not receiveing e-mails of new posts.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 29, 2008)

Add me to the can't sleep gang. I'm exhausted by 10 - but then I go to lay down and try to sleep and cannot get there to safe my life. Hence . . . me . . .. posting . . . .now.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 29, 2008)

Well, it's 0700 here in Ogden, UT, and I haven't gotten to sleep yet.
So, it seems there's an epidemic of insomnia.
They're going to start rationing sleep one of these days.
-Rusty
(Is this nap REALLY necessary?)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

In my case, sleep came as I lay down with the computer running and lights on... :huh: :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

TW, did you wake up with the keyboard stuck to your face? 

~Punkin


----------



## bexy (May 29, 2008)

that i have split my pants somehow, and have had to work all day with a rip in them that keeps getting bigger and bigger ....


(no this is not meant to be wank fodder, its actually bugging me lol)


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

I'm really friggin annoyed that I can't find a can of paint that I used last summer when I painted my room and I can't remember the color name. Now I need to go to Home Depot and try to match paint based off of paint marks on clothes and tools. 


I'm just all sorts of crazy.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm really friggin annoyed that I can't find a can of paint that I used last summer when I painted my room and I can't remember the color name. Now I need to go to Home Depot and try to match paint based off of paint marks on clothes and tools.
> 
> 
> I'm just all sorts of crazy.





I'm kind of enjoying the paint saga here. 

Having just finished painted 6 rooms.....its just amusing as all hell....ahem...

(heh...yes, I am evil)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, did you wake up with the keyboard stuck to your face?
> 
> ~Punkin


Er, as an exception, no...  I actually found myself lying in my bed.


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm kind of enjoying the paint saga here.
> 
> Having just finished painted 6 rooms.....its just amusing as all hell....ahem...
> 
> (heh...yes, I am evil)



Haha- I'm glad SOMEONE is getting some enjoyment out of it. In case you were wondering, I was successful in finding the paint I was looking for. I know you were super worried about it.


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2008)

I cannot get two online sites to stop sending email. One is Beliefnet ( have no idea how I ever got on their list )..the other...eHarmony. I have asked I don't know how many times. The only men eHarmony ever sent my way ( during the free trial thingy ) were men who camp and fish and like country music. Nothing horrible about any of that, just said I did not care much for those things. Wonder if it had something to do with my saying I have a large body. Maybe they pick profiles out of a hat, for women like me...heh.

Oh, some guy who goes by ' attractivedoctor ', wants to be added to my MySpace...ummmmmm....I have not been there in forever...I think my only other friend is...Tom........but...hmmmmmmm...attractive doctor.....I think Monique needs to go check that out...oh yeah, baby.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I cannot get two online sites to stop sending email. One is Beliefnet ( have no idea how I ever got on their list )..the other...eHarmony. I have asked I don't know how many times. The only men eHarmony ever sent my way ( during the free trial thingy ) were men who camp and fish and like country music. Nothing horrible about any of that, just said I did not care much for those things. Wonder if it had something to do with my saying I have a large body. Maybe they pick profiles out of a hat, for women like me...heh.
> 
> Oh, some guy who goes by ' attractivedoctor ', wants to be added to my MySpace...ummmmmm....I have not been there in forever...I think my only other friend is...Tom........but...hmmmmmmm...attractive doctor.....I think Monique needs to go check that out...oh yeah, baby.



If you figure out the e-harmony one, please let me know. It took me months to figure out how to get out of beliefnet, but don't remember what I had to do other than go to their site 9 million times.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Haha- I'm glad SOMEONE is getting some enjoyment out of it. In case you were wondering, I was successful in finding the paint I was looking for. I know you were super worried about it.





Edge of my fecking seat, love.

Hope you are having better luck!


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

Hahaha- well, the suspense is over. The room is 99% done. All I need to do are touch-ups... but then again, that could take a million years since I'm so effin' anal about things.





So here's what's annoying me tonight- I went to see Sex and the City on an IMAX screen tonight. I dunno what the deal was, but the lighting and sound equipment were seen throughout the whole movie. And not just a little bit. I'm talking like the ENTIRE arm of the boom mic at some points.

What I'm thinking is that it wasn't shot to be shown on an IMAX screen, so hopefully anyone who sees it on a regular screen won't see these film making faux pas.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 2, 2008)

What am I on a bleeding rant about today??? Why am I pulling out tufts of my hair right this minute??? Why am I banging my #@@!%% fingers against the %$**& keyboard as I type this??? It's all because of

STYROFOAM POSTAL BLOODY PEANUTS!!!!!!!

That's why!!! I friggin HATE them!!! They've invaded my house!!!! They've stolen 45 minutes of my life! They're THEE biggest pain in the arse since hard narrow plastic bike seats!

A book I won through ebay FINALLY arrived an hour ago. In was in such a big farkin' box I didn't know what the hell was in it. Certainly couldn't have been a _book_! I mean, the box was big enough to house a printer! So I pop the fockin' thing open--and POOF!!--bloody postal peanuts fly everywhere! I then _gingerly_ pick up this gift from Satan and creep to my backyard so's I can rummage through a sea of these "peanuts" to fish for my book to avoid littering my house even more with them. Unfortunately no matter how slowly I walk, these weightless maggots start floating out of the box (yes, the lid is closed). As I stare out of the back door I see absolutely no benefit to littering my backyard with these bubonic buggers, so I throw reason to the wind and start fishing for the book in the breakfast nook. Figured I'd at least be able to keep this shite in a contained area. So I _carefully_ pull the book out and these irksome styrofoam kernels fly everywhere. I'm spitting fire at this point especially when I realize that disposing of this box of crap won't be as easy as tossing it in the outside garbage can. I would definitely have to go and find some tape to tape the fockin' box shut out of concern that they'll come flying out of the can when the garbage man dumps them. But then I realized styrofoam isn't recyclable--at least not here in Oakland (I'm cursing the sender of the box at this point). And on top of that, it's a great shipping box that I can use in the future. So my dumb ass decided to fill up a couple plastic shopping bags with the stuff and keep the box. I attempt that and it ends up getting allll over the kitchen. That's when I discover these little buggers have a new secret power I wasn't privy to: the power to cling to your hands. Yep, they statically cling to your hands and you look like a silent movie comedian trying to remove each miniscule broken kernel from your fingers. This is a whole new satanic aspect of postal peanuts I wasn't familiar with. It's like covering your body with honey and falling in a swimming pool full of feathers. There's even a helpful hints lady online name Barbara Crews that tells you how to deal with these maggots when they stick to your skin:

_We all know that feeling. We finally receive that fragile piece in the mail and it's very well packed. So well packed that when the box is opened, styrofoam peanuts wind up all over the room. Even when I try and be careful, it doesn't seem to matter. Those darn things seem to multiply and explode when the box is opened.

My solution? I grab a fabric softener sheet made to use in a the clothes dryer, rub it all over my hands and arms, then I can start picking up the mess without static and clinging to me. I also use the sheet to "mop" up the pieces on the floor._

So that's what I did. With styrofoam chips floating in my wake as I traipse through the kitchen and down my back stairs, I follow her instructions and save the day.

So yeah, a pox on the jackass who invented these things, and double raspberries on the shmo that went through this big production to package my book in a "professional" manner with these peanuts out of abject fear I'd leave him negative feedback about a damaged book! Jeez! Doesn't he realize a book smothered in cardboard is just as safe?? It was a hardback book he freakin' sent!! Putting it in a bubble wrap envelope will ensure the thing! 

I have half a mind to send a _bigger_ box to him filled with this crap with an envelope _taped_ to the bottom of the box with a thank-you note inside.

Give me an hour and I'll be back my _usually_ sweet and composed self.

Lovin' ya's.

Les
View attachment peanuts.jpg


----------



## Red (Jun 2, 2008)

Stupid, muggy, misty, headachey, smelly, sweaty, rainy, dingy, dreary West country weather.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to wait 3 more months to see very special people again


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 2, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What am I on a bleeding rant about today??? Why am I pulling out tufts of my hair right this minute??? Why am I banging my #@@!%% fingers against the %$**& keyboard as I type this??? It's all because of
> 
> STYROFOAM POSTAL BLOODY PEANUTS!!!!!!!
> 
> That's why!!! I friggin HATE them!!! They've invaded my house!!!! They've stolen 45 minutes of my life! They're THEE biggest pain in the arse since hard narrow plastic bike seats!hints lady online name Barbara Crews that tells you how to deal with these maggots when they stick to your skin


.

1) Take an empty kitchen garbage bag, preferably a cheap one and wide enough to fit over the mouth of your box. The more transparent the bag, the better.

2) Place the bag over your box so it's covered completely. Cut two slits at arm height and one small one at eye height. Try to keep the slits as small as possible. Try to ensure the bag is high enough to leave 1-2 feet of clearance as you cover it so the top is higher than your eye-level.

3) Get a box cutter or retractable exacto knife, and feed your hands through the two arm height slits. Slice open the box at both ends.

4) Ideally you should upend the box and sift the peanuts down into it. The static in the bag will usually overwhelm that of your hands (plastic is a polar compound sometimes) and you get all the peanuts in one container.

5) If the contents are too delicate, lay the box on its side, slowly pulling handfuls of peanuts out and then remove the item of interest. Remove one hand from the slit and then the other, removing your items through the open bottom.

6) Either tie up the ends of the bag for disposal or (as I do, have a yard garbage bag and upend the cotents of your "biohazard cabinet" bag into it). It's a tad wasteful, but it avoids an ejaculation of sticky foam nuts all over your living space. If nothing else, grab a cat and put it to work as a peanut brush (the shoe can go on the other paw for once).


----------



## mimosa (Jun 2, 2008)

Why do people start drama over little things? LET IT GO PEOPLE.......LET IT GO!!!!.......:doh:


----------



## Suze (Jun 2, 2008)

Living Lohan. 

I'm not going to watch THAT again.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 2, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What am I on a bleeding rant about today??? Why am I pulling out tufts of my hair right this minute??? Why am I banging my #@@!%% fingers against the %$**& keyboard as I type this??? It's all because of
> 
> STYROFOAM POSTAL BLOODY PEANUTS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




We lovingly call them 'ghost farts' here


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> I have half a mind to send a _bigger_ box to him filled with this crap with an envelope _taped_ to the bottom of the box with a thank-you note inside.



Do it!!!!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 2, 2008)

The Green Line T...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 2, 2008)

The asshat standing in front of me asking me the same different question six different friggin ways, hoping I won't figure that out, and tell them the answer that they want to hear.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> The Green Line T...



good god you too? Every time I go on the Green Line I feel i'm on the Green Mile


----------



## Carrie (Jun 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> The asshat standing in front of me asking me the same different question six different friggin ways, hoping I won't figure that out, and tell them the answer that they want to hear.


Laughing here. For some bizarre reason, I read this and had a flash of, "Ohmygod, did I get stopped for speeding tonight and argue with a _cop_??" 

It makes no sense, I've only gotten one speeding ticket in my life and I didn't even leave the house tonight, but there it is, I thought it. 

I can't explain my brain.


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2008)

That I posted a rather long (for me) thought out post and it's lost in petty squabbling. Bleh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2008)

ripley said:


> That I posted a rather long (for me) thought out post and it's lost in petty squabbling. Bleh.




That is what usually happens to my jokes.....I mean...what does it matter if it was lame or not ?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 2, 2008)

ripley said:


> That I posted a rather long (for me) thought out post and it's lost in petty squabbling. Bleh.



Trust me, darlin' 

 it wasn't.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What am I on a bleeding rant about today??? Why am I pulling out tufts of my hair right this minute??? Why am I banging my #@@!%% fingers against the %$**& keyboard as I type this??? It's all because of
> 
> STYROFOAM POSTAL BLOODY PEANUTS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ha Ha Ha! Les said " Bloody"! He is an Aussie now.


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Trust me, darlin'
> 
> it wasn't.



"darlin'"


:blush::wubu:

but do i make you spooge?


----------



## Tooz (Jun 2, 2008)

The fact that the Amherst, NY town board is actually considering this clusterfuck of a development that will positively raze my neighborhood should it be built.

GOOD THING I'M MOVIN' OUT, HUH?


Good way to keep youth in Buffalo guys. Really, ace work.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 2, 2008)

When people forget their .. 







Seriously. You forget your sedatives and you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 2, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What am I on a bleeding rant about today??? Why am I pulling out tufts of my hair right this minute??? Why am I banging my #@@!%% fingers against the %$**& keyboard as I type this??? It's all because of
> 
> STYROFOAM POSTAL BLOODY PEANUTS!!!!!!!



Could have been worse.
I again invoke Rule 34a (If it's on the Internet, Randall Munroe has done a comic on it):




(Mouse-over Text: _You can do this one in every 30 times and still have 97% positive feedback._)
XKCD # 325

-Rusty


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 2, 2008)

Gigantic yuppie strollers. My neighborhood is crawling with them. The worst is when like 3 people parents push their kids down the street side by side at the slowest possible pace while being completely absorbed in their obnoxiously loud conversation. I'm an easy going guy, but I can't even get and "excuse me" in so that I can get by them. They take them down on the subways during rush hour and hog all the space, causing the people around them to nearly trip and fall on their kids. I really can see no good coming from those things. Regular strollers seem fine enough to me.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 2, 2008)

i'll expand on this one and say when people call me sweety or honey...and what's even worse, is *I* say this all the time to people, so i really shouldn't bitch



mimosa said:


> When people call me 'chica'.....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 3, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> Gigantic yuppie strollers. My neighborhood is crawling with them. The worst is when like 3 people parents push their kids down the street side by side at the slowest possible pace while being completely absorbed in their obnoxiously loud conversation. I'm an easy going guy, but I can't even get and "excuse me" in so that I can get by them. They take them down on the subways during rush hour and hog all the space, causing the people around them to nearly trip and fall on their kids. I really can see no good coming from those things. Regular strollers seem fine enough to me.



Agree with you on how rude blissfully unaware people can be.

But gotta say, as the parent of a toddler, I have a "yuppie" stroller (if by that term you mean an expensive one). My child wears hand-me-down clothes, and plays with garage sale toys. But that top-of-the-line stroller has saved me a lot of bother. It rolls well, and has lots of room for his diaper bag and other essentials. Many of the so-called "regular" strollers are difficult to handle and don't have extra compartments, which means I have to bog *myself* down with his necessary equipment. If you don't have a child, you are likely not aware of the planning and the sheer amount of "stuff" necessary for taking a baby out in public.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 3, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Laughing here. For some bizarre reason, I read this and had a flash of, "Ohmygod, did I get stopped for speeding tonight and argue with a _cop_??"
> 
> It makes no sense, I've only gotten one speeding ticket in my life and I didn't even leave the house tonight, but there it is, I thought it.
> 
> I can't explain my brain.



I have moments like that all the time, I blame it on my age. I gave up trying to figure it out years ago


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a huge gash on my hand earlier today while I was cleaning up my basement and had to get stitches. Not being able to use my hand is beyond irritating now.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

So after trying to grow my nails out (i've been biting them for AGES) my longest nail broke. Now I'm effin' pissed.


KnottyOne- sorry to hear about your hand  Is it your dominant hand?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So after trying to grow my nails out (i've been biting them for AGES) my longest nail broke. Now I'm effin' pissed.
> 
> 
> KnottyOne- sorry to hear about your hand  Is it your dominant hand?



Yep, has made life a tad bit interesting all day. Just seeing me try to use a fork must have been hillarious to everyone at dinner haha


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

That totally sucks... but now you can work on being ambidextrous... which is always a fun talent.


----------



## biodieselman (Jun 3, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> ...
> 
> STYROFOAM POSTAL BLOODY PEANUTS!!!!!!!
> 
> That's why!!! I friggin HATE them!!!....




Makes absolutely no common sense to fabricate disposable, throw-away items from one of the longest lasting materials on earth.:doh:




Les Toil said:


> ... But then I realized styrofoam isn't recyclable--at least not here in Oakland ...



We save fuel by not driving all over town shopping for stuff. Ris buys just about everything online & has it shipped. We get lots of 'peanuts' in the shipping boxes. We found that the neighborhood mailbox center loves the stuff, and reuses it. I box them up & tape them closed or bag them in cinch type plastic bags & return them to the mail box center. Not many cities are set up to Recycle styrofoam but you can Reuse them.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Agree with you on how rude blissfully unaware people can be.
> 
> But gotta say, as the parent of a toddler, I have a "yuppie" stroller (if by that term you mean an expensive one). My child wears hand-me-down clothes, and plays with garage sale toys. But that top-of-the-line stroller has saved me a lot of bother. It rolls well, and has lots of room for his diaper bag and other essentials. Many of the so-called "regular" strollers are difficult to handle and don't have extra compartments, which means I have to bog *myself* down with his necessary equipment. If you don't have a child, you are likely not aware of the planning and the sheer amount of "stuff" necessary for taking a baby out in public.


 Well, that is understandable; no substitute for a safe and reliable stroller. I think teh_n00b was speaking more to their overall herd mentality.

I do agree that when I see someone pushing a tartan Eddie Bauer stroller with their kid in brand new Carter wear, all the while chatting away on their Bluetooth headset over the latest sports results or why their hubby took away their Macy's card, totally ignoring their kid for the sake of putting on the social air of the Multi-Tasking Affluent Parent(tm), I get all sorts of stabby.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to say that I can't see how the Bugaboo strollers are any better than your regular ones, and they are like 1500 dollars apparently?

Here is my little nephew Marcus out for a stroll in the park to pick up chicks!
I have posted this already, but we are talking strollers and I have no shame when it comes to showing him off!

View attachment l_26b47291593f93ab618a532db8801051.jpg


This is one of the turn of the century antique Blue Cross prams with the big wheels. His grandparents got it for him as it is very regal!


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG, he's so cute!! I just want to eat him up!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2008)

biodieselman said:


> Makes absolutely no common sense to fabricate disposable, throw-away items from one of the longest lasting materials on earth.:doh:




Starchtech


Just FYI, Bio. Golden Valley MN. They make packing peanuts from 93% starch (potato, corn) and just 6% plastic. The peanuts look the same and are fully edible. They dissolve in water. 

Still a real pain in the butt to clean up after. But still, just letting you know there are other solutions already out there. 

-Spanky


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have to say that I can't see how the Bugaboo strollers are any better than your regular ones, and they are like 1500 dollars apparently?
> 
> Here is my little nephew Marcus out for a stroll in the park to pick up chicks!
> I have posted this already, but we are talking strollers and I have no shame when it comes to showing him off!
> ...


I wonder how many insulin shots you need around that little angel. He just exudes sweetness! Plus that little skullcap makes him look like an Imam ready for morning prayer, kind of like _A salaam ijustshitmyself_.**

**: No offense to any Muslims, it just goes in line with that t-shirt that says "these cheeks and this diaper are LOADED"


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 3, 2008)

biodieselman said:


> Makes absolutely no common sense to fabricate disposable, throw-away items from one of the longest lasting materials on earth.:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.loosefillpackaging.com/


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> good god you too? Every time I go on the Green Line I feel i'm on the Green Mile




Dude...I am glad finally someone understands how awful this experience truly is. Where in Boston are you from? I live over in Brighton.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

that I am not receiving emails when someone posts in the threads....


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 4, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Dude...I am glad finally someone understands how awful this experience truly is. Where in Boston are you from? I live over in Brighton.



I'm originally from Waltham as I only work in Boston, which I take my car to get to, with your experiences with the Green Line i'm sure you'd understand why lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 4, 2008)

constant coughing, for days. not...good.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed because I'm going to Nebraska today, I packed last night, and I have a fear that I'm going to end up forgetting something important... like underwear or the wedding present. 


I hate that feeling.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 4, 2008)

I just finished my last uni exams ever.....as long as I've passed them, I've got a degree. But I've got no money to buy a bottle of wine or celebrate or anything. Am instead working out what 3 weeks worth of food I can buy with £20 ($40). *sulks*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2008)

Our previously good internet service. Several tech support calls, 3 routers, 2 modems, and a technician on site pronouncing everything OK....and we're still going up and down like a yo-yo every 2 minutes. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 4, 2008)

Fountain soda that tastes like ASS. 
 
BLAH! It's not so bad when I can do it myself and test it and dump it out .. but damn! I hate pulling away from a drive thru window and taking a sip and finding out that it's 'ORRIBLE!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I just finished my last uni exams ever.....as long as I've passed them, I've got a degree. But I've got no money to buy a bottle of wine or celebrate or anything. Am instead working out what 3 weeks worth of food I can buy with £20 ($40). *sulks*



Congratulations!! I hope you passed.


I hope your budget becomes less strenuous for you


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Mariac! I hope I passed too....I find out on 26th June! Eeek!

My budget will be ok when I get home and start working in 4 weeks time. Just a shame I can't properly enjoy the end of my time in Newcastle! Will be sad to move home!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm originally from Waltham as I only work in Boston, which I take my car to get to, with your experiences with the Green Line i'm sure you'd understand why lol


 
Coolness. Yep I reverse commute out to Wellesley. Thank god I am moving out of the city and getting my car down here. My stop was Woodland...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2008)

Blackboard isn't allowing me to send a paper to my professor...what the fug?!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 8, 2008)

When people make fun of the fact that I have big boobs.Yeah, they are huge.....so what???!!!!......Jealous?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 8, 2008)

mimosa said:


> When people make fun of the fact that I have big boobs.Yeah, they are huge.....so what???!!!!......Jealous?



Omg! Same here, Mimi! They ARE jealous!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

_Right now the only thing annoying me is this blasted heat! I hate summer with a passion. I cannot tan (without risking sun poisoning), and the hotter it is, the more I feel as though I am wilting._


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 8, 2008)

After months of revision and exams, I enjoy 2 days of sunny freedom and today I am ill. Got a important dentist appointment tomorrow afternoon too (which is terrifying me!)...must get better, like, tonight! Meh, I hate feeling crappy.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 8, 2008)

Im annoyed the city nearest to me (which I drive to several times a week) is planning to put in another Dunkin Donuts. Theres already 3 that I can think of, not including the one that just closed down. The city isnt so big where theres a huge need for Dunkin Donuts.

Drive-thrus in general are annoying. Everyday I see cars lined up through the parking lot, idling and yet no one thinks to park and go inside!

I have to drive by a D&D to get to the college. When I had an 8am class, I would be late almost every single time because of the traffic obstruction caused by lazy people and their coffee addiction!!! Cars would be lined up through the parking lot and into the street! No one could move!

ARGH!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 8, 2008)

My doctor miscalculated and I have been out of my meds since Thursday...and I don't see her until Tuesday. It's been a bumpy ride. I feel sorry for my family and bf.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> When people make fun of the fact that I have big boobs.Yeah, they are huge.....so what???!!!!......Jealous?



Yes . . . I'm definitely jealous! (only I didn't make fun of them . . . )


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Well, that is understandable; no substitute for a safe and reliable stroller. I think teh_n00b was speaking more to their overall herd mentality.
> 
> I do agree that when I see someone pushing a tartan Eddie Bauer stroller with their kid in brand new Carter wear, all the while chatting away on their Bluetooth headset over the latest sports results or why their hubby took away their Macy's card, totally ignoring their kid for the sake of putting on the social air of the Multi-Tasking Affluent Parent(tm), I get all sorts of stabby.



Yeah, it's pretty bad in my neighborhood, which is quite wealthy. In the pic I posted, the 3 wheel stroller in the front was the type that annoys me, and mainly because of the very long footprint. The larger 4 wheelers aren't that bad because the footprint is a bit shorter. Its just really hard to get around people with the 3-wheelers when they're not paying attention though. NYC is a fast paced city and a lot of stuff can go wrong really quickly. I have neighbors in my apartment building who have one for their baby and they have to leave it in the hall because they have no room in their apartment. This in turn presents a risk for the elderly people in the building who have difficulty getting to and from their apartments while carrying necessities like groceries. In this city, the issue is really that the strollers are just too large and that the people who push often times do not compensate for this by moving to one side of the sidewalk or storing them conveniently.

They're almost as bad as the kids on the razor scooters that damn near run over your feet.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2008)

My wife's [email protected]#$ computer and Windows XP. It ran fine on Win 2000, but she wanted XP...now the CD drive does not work (with the most current driver)...and Windows update stopped working and it won't give me an error to research. What should have taken a couple hours at most is now going on 12 hours, with no end in site. GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Friday (Jun 9, 2008)

Holier than thou assholes who think that adding to someone else's pain with their personal moral judgments somehow makes them better people.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 9, 2008)

I got invited to go on vacation with my sister but may not get to go because I couldn't get in contact with a friend to bring along.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's my laundry list of annoyances...

* Whoever stole my freakin cell phone in the Omaha airport last Wednesday- karama comes around, buddy.

* The fact that I had JUST gotten everything perfect on that phone.

* The fact that I need to redo everything on my new phone.

* The fact that the people I'm babysitting over the next 3 days SEVERELY underpay me.

* I did more work for my friend and her wedding this past weekend than one of her bridesmaids did... and I wasn't even a bridesmaid!! Although I had been promised the position... not that I'm bitter or anything.




I'm sure there's more but whatever.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 9, 2008)

The lack of reception on my cellphone...also I no longer have numbers on the right side from excessive texting.

The Willie Loman guy that sits in front of me. No, John Mclain did not sing Miss American Pie...it was Don McLean's "American Pie". Just because I was born in the 1980's does not mean I have no concept of time before then. So please turn around and continue to wear your high school ring to work everyday? (Why the heck did we hire this guy again, oh yeah to relate to older consultants) Also you can't open a PDF, so don't tell me your ideas on how to make our website better. Thanks.

Ah, that felt better.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> The lack of reception on my cellphone...also I no longer have numbers on the right side from excessive texting.
> 
> The Willie Loeman guy that sits in front of me. No, John Mclain did not sing Miss American Pie...it was Don McLean's "American Pie". Just because I was born in the 1980's does not mean I have no concept of time before then. So please turn around and continue to wear your high school ring to work everyday? (Why the heck did we hire this guy again, oh yeah to relate to older consultants) Also you can't open a PDF, so don't tell me your ideas on how to make our website better. Thanks.
> 
> Ah, that felt better.



Hahahaha...


----------



## mimosa (Jun 10, 2008)

I chatted with a couple of nice people tonight......There was one that really ......:doh::doh::doh: Poor thing really needs to learn how to talk to women. He left me feeling blah...


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 10, 2008)

i just spilled a huge * like 2 glasses worth* cosmo all over my computer desk...

being ever so graceful as i am...and the ever so clever girl with "HURR I maked 2 cosmos to drink while i type, get drunk faster!":doh:

i stood up and before i knew it the wires wrapped around the glass...how i dont know. i was just drinking it...
and BAM.

sad sad sad.
now i have a sticky key board, and no more cosmo.

i cant get between the stupid keys to clean it. so i have to type everything slowly...damn it.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jun 10, 2008)

The ONE thing annoying me most now is one I encounter daily from my family's inability to grasp the simple concept of putting things back as they found them


----------



## FAinPA (Jun 10, 2008)

This just took place when returning from a luncheon meeting. I'm on the Schuylkill Expwy. (I-76) in Phila. and an "oversize load" trailer has a modular home on it that is taking up both lanes of the two-lane stretch of highway and spilling into the shoulder. Of course, it has the requisite oversize load escort cars running in front and behind, but it's taking up more than the entire highway. What's more is that PennDOT is doing maintenance, removing debris from both shoulders, and of course they have no flashers or warning signs telling you how close or far away the workers are. But the oversize load thing...I mean, the truck was teetering, no one could pass, natives were getting restless...people were dipping into the shoulder (which they can't see ahead) and swerving back into traffic just avoiding the PennDOT crews. But the home on the trailer never should have been on it. What happened to shipping materials safely and building something once said materials arrive at the home site? I was furious that we passed two Pa. state troopers who didn't flag down this dangerous oversized load convoy. They should not be shipping such large things on busy interstate highways at busy times of the day without a true police escort. I'm just so irate...roads that are already considered dangerous are made even more hazardous because idiots are allowed to ship such monstrous loads in such unsafe and unregulated methods.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 10, 2008)

People who fail to realize the dynamic rules of buying anything computer related on eBay:

_Caveat emptor_
You get what you pay for
There ain't no such thing as a free lunch (TAANSTAFL)
I would quote them some of the Ferengi Rules of Acquisition, but then I'd come off as a complete tool.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 10, 2008)

Life......in general


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have to say that I can't see how the Bugaboo strollers are any better than your regular ones, and they are like 1500 dollars apparently?
> 
> Here is my little nephew Marcus out for a stroll in the park to pick up chicks!
> I have posted this already, but we are talking strollers and I have no shame when it comes to showing him off!
> ...



My Gosh Shoshie!! He is GORGEOUS! Much bigger than the last pics I saw! Enjoy ~ they don't stay small long.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

My contacts are dry as hell right now.




And I'm annoyed with myself for biting my nails for the first time in like MONTHS!!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## steely (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm pissed as hell that it's 100 degrees today as the past seven days and I haven't been out of the house.I'm going stir crazy.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2008)

Annoyed or amused..not sure. People who cannot believe that jealousy does not always enter the picture when there is disagreement. It is like being back in high school, or, for some, perhaps back on the Jerry Springer show.

Also annoyed with my computer. I think it needs a trip to the doctor. 

Also, while I love cloudy days, I need some sun for my newly purchased tomato and flower plants.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

The wind and the heat! The gusts up to 25mph. The wind hates my hair! Wind, please BLOW away! 

~Punkin


----------



## Buffie (Jun 12, 2008)

*esurance commericals*

Especially the most recent one where some coffee house shit head sings about powerful power.

Makes me want to poke myself in the neck with a fork!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2GiAmWosk0 Click at your own risk.

'Scuse me while I go off somewhere to supress my murderous thoughts.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm annoyed with my best friend. He's dating a girl that he can't stand, but won't break up with her because "she's practically perfect in every way.... except for when she opens her mouth."

So I get to hear all about how annoying she is and his thoughts that she's cheating... but he won't do anything about it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed with my best friend. He's dating a girl that he can't stand, but won't break up with her because "she's practically perfect in every way.... except for when she opens her mouth."
> 
> So I get to hear all about how annoying she is and his thoughts that she's cheating... but he won't do anything about it.



I have a friend like that. She's got one of the best bodies I have ever seen on a fat girl, round all over and confident in her look. Only problem is she's a complete bitch....it drives me crazy that I'm reaaaalllly attracted to her but I can't stand her.

Ugh...THAT'S annoying lol


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jun 12, 2008)

Im annoyed with my office landlord for of all. I own a nail salon and I've been working outta the same building for 1.5 years. 2 months ago he allowed another nail salon open 15 feet from my door. I was very pissed off at him and he got a nasty call from me. He responded to me saying that she signed a 2 year lease and he couldnt do a thing about it. He also says that she told him she was opening a tanning salon. There is no tanning salon. So since this bitch has come into the building I get her mail and shit. I sent it back I will not deliver it to her. So I goto work the other day and I notice she put MY address up on her door. My office is 108 and she put 108 up on her door. I was like WTF you stupid bitch. So now the war is on. I cant stand her..... Oh yeah, so my clients now have to walk by 108 to get to me which is 108.... talk about confusion!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 12, 2008)

My ex is starting a fight... its kinda irritating, how do i find the most immature girls...


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 12, 2008)

That the 30th is not getting here fast enough


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 12, 2008)

My child . . . when I am trying to meditate . . . coming and standing so close to me that I can feel his breath and know he is there with my eyes closed. I ignore him. Then he taps me hand. Have asked him a million times to just give me this half hour without disturbance . . . so finally I open my eyes. 

"What?"

"Can I have your credit card so I can buy a game for my WII?"

grrrrrrrrrr

Well, at least at the moment. Writing this - I realize that I wouldn't trade the kid annoyances for anything in the world.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have to drive 67 miles to hang out with someone then drive 67 miles back that same night.....ugh, why can't anyone else in MA but me drive?


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 13, 2008)

*Those who say we can't criticize Michelle Obama.*


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2008)

All these stupid severe thunderstorms that are making me nervous and keeping me from falling asleep because I am afraid we will have another tornado.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2008)

People who say really hurtful crap, then think they can weasel out of the hurt done by claiming they were joking.....after first denying they said it...then trying to claim it wasn't what they meant.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2008)

People who just shut you out for some reason, then when you try to see what you did wrong to make amends, won't return phone calls or emails.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

My 72 year old mother-in-law randomly fell down while walking across a parking lot. She thought she would be just fine (there appeared to be only some scrapes and bruises), but it got progressively worse as the day wore on. She called one of her daughters to please come take her to the hospital. Now, my mother-in-law is one tough old bird and has never cried wolf to my knowledge. She was back to work within 6 weeks of her heart transplant, ffs!
All my sister-in-law did when she showed up to take her to the hospital was berate her for "doing something so stupid", for "not realizing that she can't do a lot of the things she used to", and for "making her have to cancel the plans she had tonight". She flat out called my mother-in-law a liar when she was told that she had only been walking across a parking lot and fell. 
I clenched my teeth so hard my jaw aches now.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 14, 2008)

I just read that Battlestar Galactica is not returning until February 2009. 7 months? Are you _kidding_ me? Grrrr.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 15, 2008)

People who forever have the back of a hand to their foreheads.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My 72 year old mother-in-law randomly fell down while walking across a parking lot. She thought she would be just fine (there appeared to be only some scrapes and bruises), but it got progressively worse as the day wore on. She called one of her daughters to please come take her to the hospital. Now, my mother-in-law is one tough old bird and has never cried wolf to my knowledge. She was back to work within 6 weeks of her heart transplant, ffs!
> All my sister-in-law did when she showed up to take her to the hospital was berate her for "doing something so stupid", for "not realizing that she can't do a lot of the things she used to", and for "making her have to cancel the plans she had tonight". She flat out called my mother-in-law a liar when she was told that she had only been walking across a parking lot and fell.
> I clenched my teeth so hard my jaw aches now.



I hear you...and I would have probably been tempted to say something not so nice myself. However, think of it this way.....it seems like your sister-in-laws reaction could have been a result of her upset and worry at seeing your mom in law hurt. Some people just don't react so gracefully under stress and worry 
Does this make you feel better about it? If not, I can always post a picture of my eyebrows...... :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who forever have the back of a hand to their foreheads.




What the heck are you talking about? :doh:


----------



## bexy (Jun 15, 2008)

general bitchiness is annoying me right now!!! why cant people just get along, and if nothings hurting them just dont worry about it!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hear you...and I would have probably been tempted to say something not so nice myself. However, think of it this way.....it seems like your sister-in-laws reaction could have been a result of her upset and worry at seeing your mom in law hurt. Some people just don't react so gracefully under stress and worry
> Does this make you feel better about it? If not, I can always post a picture of my eyebrows...... :batting:



I really wish it was just the way she reacts to worry, but I've seen the pattern over the 7 years I've known her. She plays the martyr. Oh well...mom's badly bruised, but not broken...and I am more than happy to take care of her for the week her doctor said she has to stay off her feet.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who forever have the back of a hand to their foreheads.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What the heck are you talking about? :doh:



Yes, well said! :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im annoyed the city nearest to me (which I drive to several times a week) is planning to put in another Dunkin Donuts. Theres already 3 that I can think of, not including the one that just closed down. The city isnt so big where theres a huge need for Dunkin Donuts.



It's Massachusetts, you shouldn't be surprised


----------



## Synful (Jun 15, 2008)

NO MORE DONUTS!!! 

Damnit!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 15, 2008)

I watched this dumbass lurid program on E! about Dating Nightmares....oooo. They kept implying the whole scary side of dating is to do with the Internet and its Dangers but maybe a 1/3 of the situations they described had to do with the internet and not really knowing who's on the other computer. The rest of the dating nightmares were all with people who knew each other well in other contexts first. But they still managed to harp on the "stranger danger" idea/the awful internet relentlessly. Annoys me. Was dumb. My own damn fault for watchin E!. Bleah! Exclamation point!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 15, 2008)

I can't go on my highlands survival trip because I had to re-book my flights, which is a little vexing, but 2 weeks camping verses over a month across asia no contest


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> People who say really hurtful crap, then think they can weasel out of the hurt done by claiming they were joking.....after first denying they said it...then trying to claim it wasn't what they meant.



Some of the most serious things are said in jest...cowards for hiding behind their faulty humor.

Mean people SUCK!!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 15, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> People who say really hurtful crap, then think they can weasel out of the hurt done by claiming they were joking.....after first denying they said it...then trying to claim it wasn't what they meant.



In one of Ellen Degeneris' HBO specials, she talked about this as well. Her response to someone who insults you and then says, "I was just kidding."

"Then you obviously don't know how to kid properly....cause we should both be laughing." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0cEjEoRY1w


----------



## beginner FA (Jun 15, 2008)

the zutons, fratellis and franz ferdinand and all other crappy rehash rock bands of this rock musically forgetful century!


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 15, 2008)

I appreciate the fact that my mother brought me home soda this afternoon.

However, instead of grabbing regular Diet Pepsi (which is my addiction) she accidently grabbed Diet Pepsi with CHERRY.

I *have* to drink it because she feels bad enough without me making a big deal about it. 

But seriously...YUCK!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 16, 2008)

Kevin Garnett bricking free throws and Paul Pierce dribbling off his foot


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Kevin Garnett bricking free throws and Paul Pierce dribbling off his foot



WINZ
:happy:

lol
im sick of the lakers.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 16, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> WINZ
> :happy:
> 
> lol
> im sick of the lakers.



if you weren't already taken i'd ask you out lol

BEAT LA!


----------



## bexy (Jun 16, 2008)

beginner FA said:


> the zutons, fratellis and franz ferdinand and all other crappy rehash rock bands of this rock musically forgetful century!



oh my lord how right you are, and dont even start me on the artic monkeys!


----------



## amber83 (Jun 16, 2008)

The fact I am still living in the USA


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> if you weren't already taken i'd ask you out lol
> 
> BEAT LA!



lol
did you see garnets shot tonight?

where he was being guarded and then he started to fall backwards and got in already?and then got to take some free throw shots???
lol... and the freaking number 17. 17th day of the month, their old number 17 was there for the 17th championship win....

im not really a celtics fan... i am just sick of those damned cocky lakers.
like i have stated in a previous thread...
i love me some Vanilla Gorilla.
aka Kleiza # 43
poor k. bryant.

anyways the most annoying thing right now...
being in pain.
yea... i was pushing freight this afternoon at work... and everyone else would take and use their awesome little blades to break down my boxes, then open a new one for me to carry...alone.
instead of opening their own box, or breaking their own box... like i didnt know how to use a freaking utility knife????
so here i am lifting these boxes of over a hundred pounds above my head into their bins... and about 10 people standing around cutting up boxes.
while i worked...


:doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 19, 2008)

Day before payday brokeness...I left $1.78 on my desk last night. Got here this morning and it was gone.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 19, 2008)

post-shaving face itch

_ow_


----------



## mossystate (Jun 19, 2008)

Martyrs who think only they should be allowed to talk. I don't know whether to laugh, or, yawn. Wait, I am more amused than annoyed.

I am also annoyed that there is not enough sun for my tomatoes.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

Not so much an annoyance as an OMFGWTF?!?!?!?! Some piece of shit scumbag pointed a BB gun in my 4 year old niece's face...and pulled the trigger. She is in the middle of emergency surgery to remove her eye right now.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 19, 2008)

I really dislike being asked ....."What do you like about being fat?" How do I answer that?:doh:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 19, 2008)

Stupid people are annoying me! They are EVERYWHERE.


And perpetually annoying.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Not so much an annoyance as an OMFGWTF?!?!?!?! Some piece of shit scumbag pointed a BB gun in my 4 year old niece's face...and pulled the trigger. She is in the middle of emergency surgery to remove her eye right now.



Uh...yes, that is a major wtf.

What the hell?


----------



## bexy (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Not so much an annoyance as an OMFGWTF?!?!?!?! Some piece of shit scumbag pointed a BB gun in my 4 year old niece's face...and pulled the trigger. She is in the middle of emergency surgery to remove her eye right now.



oh my god mellie, i hope shes ok. stupid bastard, why would someone do that, who was it, how old were they?? are charges being brought??


----------



## mossystate (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Not so much an annoyance as an OMFGWTF?!?!?!?! Some piece of shit scumbag pointed a BB gun in my 4 year old niece's face...and pulled the trigger. She is in the middle of emergency surgery to remove her eye right now.



CRIPES! Nevermind my being annoyed over some grease stain! I am so sorry about your niece! ...poor little thing. Just...mind boggling, the cruelty and stupidity in some............


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Uh...yes, that is a major wtf.
> 
> What the hell?


My feelings exactly at this point. I'm still in shock.



bexylicious said:


> oh my god mellie, i hope shes ok. stupid bastard, why would someone do that, who was it, how old were they?? are charges being brought??


OK...new info. It was a 13 year old and a FIVE year old that did this! The 5 year old slammed her in the head with a 2X4 to knock her down and the 13 year old stood over her and shot her in the face.



mossystate said:


> CRIPES! Nevermind my being annoyed over some grease stain! I am so sorry about your niece! ...poor little thing. Just...mind boggling, the cruelty and stupidity in some............



Thank you muchly.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you know if there's a reason why it happened? It just makes no sense.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 19, 2008)

Jet Lag. F. U.

Although Seattle was sunny.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, Mellie, I'm so sorry to hear about your little niece. Please keep us informed to how the surgery went. 

Stupid! That's all I can say about those kids, stupid! Stupid!

I am way past annoyed by this, I am MAD! 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Not so much an annoyance as an OMFGWTF?!?!?!?! Some piece of shit scumbag pointed a BB gun in my 4 year old niece's face...and pulled the trigger. She is in the middle of emergency surgery to remove her eye right now.




I am soo sorry to hear about your niece... Please keep us informed, and I will keep your niece, you and your family in my prayers. 

I agree with Punkin... this is beyond annoyance


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 20, 2008)

***UPDATE***

They managed to save her eye, but it's permanently blind. They ended up using some sort of surgical adhesive to basically "glue" the bb in place in her brain to keep it from migrating. It was just too dangerous to remove it. She has some mild paralysis on the right side of her face because of nerve damage and a large cross-shaped scar on that side. It runs from mid-brow down to mid-cheek and temple to the bridge of her nose. They had to break the orbital socket to gain proper access during surgery.
She woke up alert and aware and even laughed for her momma. I'm so thankful she's okay.
The 5 and 13 year old are in a mental facility pending evaluation and their father is in jail without bond for "his own safety" since several of my family members made very public threats on his life.

Thank you all for you concern and support.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> They managed to save her eye, but it's permanently blind. They ended up using some sort of surgical adhesive to basically "glue" the bb in place in her brain to keep it from migrating. It was just too dangerous to remove it. She has some mild paralysis on the right side of her face because of nerve damage and a large cross-shaped scar on that side. It runs from mid-brow down to mid-cheek and temple to the bridge of her nose. They had to break the orbital socket to gain proper access during surgery.
> She woke up alert and aware and even laughed for her momma. I'm so thankful she's okay.
> ...



OMG Mellie. That is horrific. I am so sorry.Thankfully she will be ok. What an ordeal. You must have been a wreck. I know as an Auntie if anything happened to any of my nephews I would be a wreck.
Let's also take a moment to praise the work of the Medical team who treated her.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> OMG Mellie. That is horrific. I am so sorry.Thankfully she will be ok. What an ordeal. You must have been a wreck. I know as an Auntie if anything happened to any of my nephews I would be a wreck.
> Let's also take a moment to praise the work of the Medical team who treated her.



They are my heroes, Shoshie. I would kiss each of their fingers if given the chance. I don't know what I would have done if we had lost her. Thank G-d for His hands holding her safe.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> They are my heroes, Shoshie. I would kiss each of their fingers if given the chance. I don't know what I would have done if we had lost her. Thank G-d for His hands holding her safe.



Baruch Hashem.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Baruch Hashem.



Baruch Shem Kivod LeOlam Vaed


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 20, 2008)

Ugh. That is so horrible, Mellie. What an awful thing to happen to a little kid.

How do you know that Hebrew prayer?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Ugh. That is so horrible, Mellie. What an awful thing to happen to a little kid.
> 
> How do you know that Hebrew prayer?



I remembered it from when I dated a young man from Upper Haifa Israel. His mother used it a lot.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

My God Mellie I am so sorry this happened to your sweet little niece I am praying for her.
This has got to be one of the sickest things I have ever heard. WTF is wrong with those two kids? They must have mental problems but that wouldn't make it any easier to forgive. I agree with your family I would want some justice too, that Father of the two kids is lucky he's in protective custody. I am so glad your niece is getting better and I'm glad she has a loving family to help her through it.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 20, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your niece Mellie, but im ecstatic that all-in-all she' s OK 

i have a few annoyances, though some pale in comparison to a little girl being severly injured.



Today i got the news that a girl I know from another board was killed in a drunk-driving accident. Apparently she got in the car with a drunk driver and they went off the road. She was young and had a lot going for her.

Im annoyed and confused as to why this keeps happening. Ive known a too many people who were killed in accidents like this.  Its really not that hard to call a cab.

Im also annoyed at my gay best friend. He's always talking about people judging him, and yet he has to be the most judgemental person Ive ever met. We spent the past few days in an eccentric little town, and every single I guy I checked out, he had a problem with.

"He looks homeless." "So you like guys that dont bathe?" "You want a high school drop-out?"

He gathered all that from just LOOKING at them. Im sorry my taste in men differs from yours, but theres no need to make rude comments.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 22, 2008)

A friend from High School passed away in March and I knew from the obit that his parents were having the memorial service on June 22. My best friend dated him for like, 6 years and they were still very close when he passed away. I asked her NUMEROUS times over the last 3 weeks for details about whether or not it was just for family, or if friends were welcome and where and when it would be. I figured she could share this with me since she and his parents have been in contact and the details were not given in the newspaper. 

She called me at 11:15 this morning to tell me that it is a 5:30 TONIGHT AND GAVE ME THE DETAILS SO THAT I CAN BE THERE!! I am SOOOOO pissed right now. SOOO pissed! Not to sound like a jackass, I really want to attend my friends memorial which is why i asked her literally FIFTEEEN TIMES OVER THE LAST THREE WEEKS for information, but it's sort of short notice at this point. And friends flew in from Baltimore and Atlanta and drove down from Vermont to go...I feel sort of obligated at this point since I'm only 30 miles away. BUT 30 miles is a long way by bus, especially when you have no time to plan!! UGH!

Do I sound like a total dickwad??


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2008)

The one thing annoying me most is me. I have no energy, I can not concentrate, I can not sleep. I realized last night that I have totally lost touch with the concept of being comfortable, mentally or physically.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 22, 2008)

A couple of my meds make me feel even hotter than I really am...and I sweat like mad. VERY annoying!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> A friend from High School passed away in March and I knew from the obit that his parents were having the memorial service on June 22. My best friend dated him for like, 6 years and they were still very close when he passed away. I asked her NUMEROUS times over the last 3 weeks for details about whether or not it was just for family, or if friends were welcome and where and when it would be. I figured she could share this with me since she and his parents have been in contact and the details were not given in the newspaper.
> 
> She called me at 11:15 this morning to tell me that it is a 5:30 TONIGHT AND GAVE ME THE DETAILS SO THAT I CAN BE THERE!! I am SOOOOO pissed right now. SOOO pissed! Not to sound like a jackass, I really want to attend my friends memorial which is why i asked her literally FIFTEEEN TIMES OVER THE LAST THREE WEEKS for information, but it's sort of short notice at this point. And friends flew in from Baltimore and Atlanta and drove down from Vermont to go...I feel sort of obligated at this point since I'm only 30 miles away. BUT 30 miles is a long way by bus, especially when you have no time to plan!! UGH!
> 
> Do I sound like a total dickwad??



No, I completely understand, I need some kind of notice too especially if transportation is a problem. You're heart is in the right place and if it works out that you can manage it good but if it doesn't don't beat yourself up because it's not your fault you found out at the last minute.I hope you find a way to work it out.


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2008)

this crap ass bad fekk shit weather


EDIT- nice... i think i just heard some thunder.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 22, 2008)

Attention whores doin' what they do best.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Attention whores doin' what they do best.



A-MEN

What's annoying me is a girl texting me saying she's going to do things when we hang out then the day comes and acts completely the opposite of how she told me she would.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> A-MEN
> 
> What's annoying me is a girl texting me saying she's going to do things when we hang out then the day comes and acts completely the opposite of how she told me she would.




I can't really speak for her or her actions...but will say it's helluva lot easier for me to be flirty with a man from a "safe distance"....I tend to get shy when presented with said man in front of me


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't really speak for her or her actions...but will say it's helluva lot easier for me to be flirty with a man from a "safe distance"....I tend to get shy when presented with said man in front of me



That's what I was thinking...far away talk is fantasy, face to face reality is SOOOO different


----------



## Tooz (Jun 23, 2008)

When people post what is basically the same photo over and over and over.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 23, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Attention whores doin' what they do best.




geez sorry!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 23, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> geez sorry!



heehee you read my mind. But I didn't want to post because I was afraid I'd look like I was looking for attention LOL


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> heehee you read my mind. But I didn't want to post because I was afraid I'd look like I was looking for attention LOL



LOL almost didn't post it because I was afraid it would look that way too. Figured what the heck.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> A friend from High School passed away in March and I knew from the obit that his parents were having the memorial service on June 22. My best friend dated him for like, 6 years and they were still very close when he passed away. I asked her NUMEROUS times over the last 3 weeks for details about whether or not it was just for family, or if friends were welcome and where and when it would be. I figured she could share this with me since she and his parents have been in contact and the details were not given in the newspaper.
> 
> She called me at 11:15 this morning to tell me that it is a 5:30 TONIGHT AND GAVE ME THE DETAILS SO THAT I CAN BE THERE!! I am SOOOOO pissed right now. SOOO pissed! Not to sound like a jackass, I really want to attend my friends memorial which is why i asked her literally FIFTEEEN TIMES OVER THE LAST THREE WEEKS for information, but it's sort of short notice at this point. And friends flew in from Baltimore and Atlanta and drove down from Vermont to go...I feel sort of obligated at this point since I'm only 30 miles away. BUT 30 miles is a long way by bus, especially when you have no time to plan!! UGH!
> 
> Do I sound like a total dickwad??


Sorry for your loss

Not a dickwad, but maybe you shouldn't make it anyones responsibility but your own to get the information. It would have been helpful to you if your friend came through, but there are other channels to get that info. You had 2 1/2 months to get the info. There were various avenues and other friends to get the info and yet you only pursued one. Also, you could have pinned down your best friend for the answer if you wanted to as in call her up and tell to give you the info right now because you have a pen and paper in hand-okay then find it and I will hold while you do-okay then I will call you back in ten minutes and give me the the number of the person who is in charge of the memorial so I can get info from them....etc......
Your frustration may have been misplaced.


----------



## tattooU (Jun 23, 2008)

i'm annoyed with my husband (who may be an ex by the time i get back home!) who allowed our oldest dog to get out of the yard and now she's lost. 

i'm so worried about her.

And why is my husband so damned unreliable?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 23, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Sorry for your loss
> 
> Not a dickwad, but maybe you shouldn't make it anyones responsibility but your own to get the information. It would have been helpful to you if your friend came through, but there are other channels to get that info. You had 2 1/2 months to get the info. There were various avenues and other friends to get the info and yet you only pursued one. Also, you could have pinned down your best friend for the answer if you wanted to as in call her up and tell to give you the info right now because you have a pen and paper in hand-okay then find it and I will hold while you do-okay then I will call you back in ten minutes and give me the the number of the person who is in charge of the memorial so I can get info from them....etc......
> Your frustration may have been misplaced.



I understand what you are saying, but this friend was the only person I knew who was in touch with him still. I haven't spoken to high school classmates in years and I had never met his parents so I REALLY didn't want to call them. The only announcement was in March and the obit only stated that there will be a memorial service on June 22. I did call the newspaper as well as the funeral home that cremated him, and they had no information on it, and the memorial service was actually at the tennis hall of fame and I never would have thought to call there. In any case, I made it there regardless of the fact that I only had four hours to reschedule my day, get ready and travel the 30 miles to get there. You're correct, my frustration may very well have been not that there was lack of communication, but that an amazing thirty year old lost their life and I am having a hard time dealing with that. This week also happens to mark the one year anniversary of my fathers death, so I am certainly more emotional than usual.

Thanks for your condolences


----------



## Chad (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so annoyed that my ex keeps calling me and saying that I owe her money and she wants to be back together. When! When! The night we broke up, she went suicidal then psycho and came at me with a knife, then afterwards spread vicious lies about how I got her knocked up and I have a STD! Ahh, get the picture biotch!


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I understand what you are saying, but this friend was the only person I knew who was in touch with him still. I haven't spoken to high school classmates in years and I had never met his parents so I REALLY didn't want to call them. The only announcement was in March and the obit only stated that there will be a memorial service on June 22. I did call the newspaper as well as the funeral home that cremated him, and they had no information on it, and the memorial service was actually at the tennis hall of fame and I never would have thought to call there. In any case, I made it there regardless of the fact that I only had four hours to reschedule my day, get ready and travel the 30 miles to get there. You're correct, my frustration may very well have been not that there was lack of communication, but that an amazing thirty year old lost their life and I am having a hard time dealing with that. This week also happens to mark the one year anniversary of my fathers death, so I am certainly more emotional than usual.
> 
> Thanks for your condolences



...I hope it was a productive memorial. Consolidating the meaning of your friends loss and taking stock of your own life. Reuniting with old friends and making some of the old ties strong again. Getting blotto w/ said old friends and howling at the moon in cathartic release...etc


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 23, 2008)

I know I'm'a go all Pantene style here...

But bitch get OVER yourself. Don't hate us because we're beautiful.

LOLOLOLOLOL....


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

my roommate..i hate his guts because he is this lil dipsh*t 21 yr old who looks down his nose at his family and everyone around him..and doesnt realize how immature and disresepctful he is..and stupid..he seriously thinks he is gods gift to the world..and it drives me crazy..cuz i could write for days about all his imperfections and how much of a douche he is, but since his head is so far up his ass, he will never hear it..he thinks he so smart and tries to flaunt it..its kinda funny..he goes around saying he is a docter all because he took a bunch of medical classes in jr college, and he got all "a"'s..


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

Some of us really do appreciate the beauty of the ladies on this site, but we also would prefer not to have profiles with not-safe-for-work semi/full nude images that could potentially blacklist Dimensions for us at work (or worse).

They are spectacular, and you know who you are...just maybe keep it PG-13, ok?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Some of us really do appreciate the beauty of the ladies on this site, but we also would prefer not to have profiles with not-safe-for-work semi/full nude images that could potentially blacklist Dimensions for us at work (or worse).
> 
> They are spectacular, and you know who you are...just maybe keep it PG-13, ok?



I think you can block at the pics somehow...I think??


----------



## Shala (Jun 24, 2008)

That the man I love is over 1800 miles away from me working in Salt Lake City......I'd give anything to have him home.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I think you can block at the pics somehow...I think??


It depends on several things, some of which I am not completely certain of.

For one, I do enjoy some of the signature files and other images posted here. I can turn them into links only, but I'm not sure if any work filter is prefetching URLs whether it would be snagged as NSFW or not. I may not be able to see it, but work may want to ask me why I was linking to a file named *bigsoapyboobs.jpg*.

That and I thought the posting of nudity in any area of Dimensions was off-limits.


----------



## bexy (Jun 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It depends on several things, some of which I am not completely certain of.
> 
> For one, I do enjoy some of the signature files and other images posted here. I can turn them into links only, but I'm not sure if any work filter is prefetching URLs whether it would be snagged as NSFW or not. I may not be able to see it, but work may want to ask me why I was linking to a file named *bigsoapyboobs.jpg*.
> 
> That and I thought the posting of nudity in any area of Dimensions was off-limits.



which pics are you talking about hon?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

cramps!  that is all


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been trying to sell a piece of antique furniture for over a year now...I have dropped the price down WAY below what it's worth and people STILL won't even come close to offering a decent price...^%&*( I really need the space it's taking up but I don't want to GIVE It away....

*sigh*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2008)

The city council of Newport Kentucky. Due to their action last night, we and many other families are going to have to have well behaved pets that are like members of our families put to death, simply for their convenience of not having to fund an Animal Control department to deal with the dogs and their owners that are out of control. The net result of what these inhumane bastards are doing is worse than what Michael Vick did. We're all just sick over this.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I have been trying to sell a piece of antique furniture for over a year now...I have dropped the price down WAY below what it's worth and people STILL won't even come close to offering a decent price...^%&*( I really need the space it's taking up but I don't want to GIVE It away....
> 
> *sigh*



No auction or antique dealers near you you can take it to?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I have been trying to sell a piece of antique furniture for over a year now...I have dropped the price down WAY below what it's worth and people STILL won't even come close to offering a decent price...^%&*( I really need the space it's taking up but I don't want to GIVE It away....
> 
> *sigh*



Where have you been trying to sell it? Around here, where you list your sale items makes a BIG difference in the type of response...and potential buyers, that you get.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> The city council of Newport Kentucky. Due to their action last night, we and many other families are going to have to have well behaved pets that are like members of our families put to death, simply for their convenience of not having to fund an Animal Control department to deal with the dogs and their owners that are out of control. The net result of what these inhumane bastards are doing is worse than what Michael Vick did. We're all just sick over this.



Wait...nobody in the entire town is allowed to have a pet anymore????? wtf???


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Wait...nobody in the entire town is allowed to have a pet anymore????? wtf???



They passed a law requiring any dog that even looks like a breed that has a bad rep, or is big and powerful, has to have a half million dollar liability insurance...something that as far as we have been able to determine today, no insurance company offers, and if they did, would cost between $5,000 and $10,000 a year. Even the people in the business of selling pet liability insurance are telling us that figure is absolutely absurd.


Our dog Princess is a Staffordshire Terrier. From the breed's official description :



> The Staffie is renowned for its reliability as a family dog, with special emphasis on their reliability with children. The breed thrives in the family environment, being a suitable compact size for close family living. They can be protective of their family, especially those with small children, and it is for this reason that they make an excellent family guardian and watch dog.



Her crime? She looks like a pit bull. Again, from the breed's official description:



> It is an English breed of dog and should not be confused with the Bull Terrier, or its larger cousin the American Staffordshire Terrier, or the American Pit Bull Terrier




This dog is literally a baby...a doggie diva...that has all of her shots, is chipped, is always eather leashed, tethered, or penned when outside our home...has never attacked person or another animal (even though she has been attacked by other supposedly OK breeds twice). She's a neighborhood celebrity, and the neighbor kids all come play with her, with their parent's blessing. She is so docile that from the minute we brought a 7 week old puppy into the house as a second dog, she's relinquished her "alpha dog" dog status to the pup, and will calmly lay there and let the pup chew away on her, with no retaliation. 

View attachment Wonder Pup small.JPG


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Wait...nobody in the entire town is allowed to have a pet anymore????? wtf???



They passed a law requiring any dog that even looks like a breed that has a bad rep, or is big and powerful, has to have a half million dollar liability insurance...something that as far as we have been able to determine today, no insurance company offers, and if they did, would cost between $5,000 and $10,000 a year based on what the standard $100,000 coverage policies run. Even the people in the business of selling pet liability insurance are telling us that figure is absolutely absurd.


Our dog Princess is a Staffordshire Terrier. From the breed's official description :



> The Staffie is renowned for its reliability as a family dog, with special emphasis on their reliability with children. The breed thrives in the family environment, being a suitable compact size for close family living. They can be protective of their family, especially those with small children, and it is for this reason that they make an excellent family guardian and watch dog.



Her crime? She looks like a pit bull. Again, from the breed's official description:



> It is an English breed of dog and should not be confused with the Bull Terrier, or its larger cousin the American Staffordshire Terrier, or the American Pit Bull Terrier




This dog is literally a baby...a doggie diva...that has all of her shots, is chipped, is always eather leashed, tethered, or penned when outside our home...has never attacked person or another animal (even though she has been attacked by other supposedly OK breeds twice). She's a neighborhood celebrity, and the neighbor kids all come play with her, with their parent's blessing. She is so docile that from the minute we brought a 7 week old puppy into the house as a second dog, she's relinquished her "alpha dog" dog status to the pup, and will calmly lay there and let the pup chew away on her, with no retaliation.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2008)

When people don't respond to an email that you sent them. That ticks me off. Very unprofessional on the part of some companies.


----------



## tattooU (Jun 24, 2008)

Zandoz,

email me: staffanatic @ gmail.com , as i might have some information that can help you. i have been working against BSL for the past 4 years. 

p.s. there is no breed such as a "staffordshire terrier". Or, at least, not now. What used to be the staffordshire terrier got a name change in 1973, to the American Staffordshire Terrier. This would be through AKC who was the only registry in the world to register the breed as such. Staffordshire bull terriers are much smaller and look much different than cute and adorable Princess.

~Dani
*UKC APBTA BSL Chairperson, who has 1 staffordshire bull terrier, 1 american staffordshire terrier and has babysat and shown a handful of UKC registered american pit bull terriers.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 24, 2008)

annoying me most right now...

i'd have to say mooching, shit talking, wanna be-ing, mean, hateful, and somehow all at the same time vapid and clueless men.

that is all.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2008)

tattooU said:


> Zandoz,
> 
> email me: staffanatic @ gmail.com , as i might have some information that can help you. i have been working against BSL for the past 4 years.
> 
> ...





Yes, technically the name is "Staffordshire Bull Terrier", but that is a separate breed from the American Staffordshire Terrier, and is commonly called just Staffordshire Terrier (even in the wiki description of the breed)...at least that is what we've been told....and everything we have ever read about the Staffies has fit her to a T. And really, she is not as big as she appears in that pic. People across the street have a pure bred registered Pit, and this dog is about 2/3s the size. I will probably have my daughter email you, since she is the dog's owner. Thanks!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 24, 2008)

I got another call from the cell phone carrier that has been pestering me off and on for like I think the past 6 months or so now. 

Phone rings

Me: Hello?

Them: Silence

Me: Hello!?

Them: Betty Smith? (Not the womans real name) 

Me: Ah, no. 

Them: This is something, something wireless

As I told you before, Betty doesnt live here and this is not her cell phone number. Ive been telling you guys that for months now. Please stop calling me. 

Them: (Angry sounding) Well, this is the first time *Ive* called but I will update our records.

Me: Thanks! (Hangs up)

Argghhh! Hopefully they will actually stop calling this time.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I got another call from the cell phone carrier that has been pestering me off and on for like I think the past 6 months or so now.
> 
> Phone rings
> 
> ...



But...but I LOVE the sound of your voice.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> No auction or antique dealers near you you can take it to?



Yes, I was trying to do it alone, there are a TON of antique dealers and consignment shops, that's my next step I suppose... 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where have you been trying to sell it? Around here, where you list your sale items makes a BIG difference in the type of response...and potential buyers, that you get.




I have tried in the paper, on Craigslist and also in our freebie paper locally....but no luck, so far.

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I got another call from the cell phone carrier that has been pestering me off and on for like I think the past 6 months or so now.
> 
> Phone rings
> 
> ...




This happens to me too, but it is for an ex from like 2 years ago...they started calling maybe a month ago?
and I have changed my number twice now.

he is either using my number or these people are as vapid as they come.
sometimes they call 3 times a DAY.
when i request they take me off the list for the like 20th time... they say thanks and then hang up.
EACH time.
then call me back again... leaving a voice mail... asking me to call them...
:huh::blink:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely nothing! I love this message board! You're all fantastic!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Absolutely nothing! I love this message board! You're all fantastic!








White, invisible letters!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 25, 2008)

Liars.Backstabbers.Phonies


People who tell you one thing...but display quite the opposite

Gets on my last nerve....and I fall in to their bullshit every time.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

mellie, 
i am so sorry to hear about your niece! thank the lord that she is ok... 

as for what is annoying me... 

boys... well, the lack thereof...


----------



## Danyull (Jun 25, 2008)

Shame you're not over in the UK then for the boy thing XD

As for my annoyance, I'll be pretty serious for once.

The hospital, the way that the Nurses are, the way they treat my sister, the fact that they want to kick her out as fast as possible. She isn't stable yet, she has a sever form of epilepse, the amount of seziures she has in a day can cause her serious brain damage, and yet they want to say she's stable to go out today.

That annoys me because she isn't stable.

Another thing that annoys me RIGHT NOW, is the fact that I'm alone right now, for the past two weeks I've been on my own in a house looking after the dog, I want some company... Feel like my friends have forgot me.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 25, 2008)

Bless you and your sister. I understand how you feel. I really do. Sending you a big hug. 



Danyull said:


> Shame you're not over in the UK then for the boy thing XD
> 
> As for my annoyance, I'll be pretty serious for once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danyull (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you hun ^^


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just found out that the company who makes my allergy medication has discontinued it and there are no comparable alternatives on the market....


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Liars.Backstabbers.Phonies
> 
> 
> People who tell you one thing...but display quite the opposite
> ...



You have met my ex too I take it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2008)

Over-inflated ego syndrome.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Over-inflated ego syndrome.



Indeed


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 26, 2008)

Thread whiners...YOU know who YOU are! :doh:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 26, 2008)

Annoying me is: when you're out with a group of people and you reeeaaaalllly fancy one of the guys, but when attempting to bond with him you discover that he fancies your (skinny) best mate. Booooooo!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2008)

Mosquito bites. Literally, over a hundred. I counted.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 26, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Annoying me is: when you're out with a group of people and you reeeaaaalllly fancy one of the guys, but when attempting to bond with him you discover that he fancies your (skinny) best mate. Booooooo!



Story of my life, girlfriend! A couple of times when the guy actually liked _me_ I've asked my friend to make sure I wasn't mistaken.


----------



## Gateway (Jun 26, 2008)

Insomnia, I haven't had a good night's sleep in weeks.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Mosquito bites. Literally, over a hundred. I counted.



Oh no! Hope you've got lots of calomine lotion!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

My sister called me to remind me that its the "anniversary" of a really scary difficult time in my life that I would like to put behind me. She enjoys bringing this up under the guise of "just trying to help" when actually I think she just enjoys upsetting me.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Can we smack your sister Sugar&Spice

Annoying thing today. Lack of ice cream.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Can we smack your sister Sugar&Spice
> 
> Annoying thing today. Lack of ice cream.



Thanks She needs a good slap upside the head.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a ballbat, Why are some people so damn stubborn?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> My sister called me to remind me that its the "anniversary" of a really scary difficult time in my life that I would like to put behind me. She enjoys bringing this up under the guise of "just trying to help" when actually I think she just enjoys upsetting me.



Sorry your sister is like that Sugar


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 1, 2008)

My left knee!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> My sister called me to remind me that its the "anniversary" of a really scary difficult time in my life that I would like to put behind me. She enjoys bringing this up under the guise of "just trying to help" when actually I think she just enjoys upsetting me.



I see we also have relatives in common....ugh!

Mean people SUCK!!! Consider the source, g/f! :wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 1, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I have a ballbat, Why are some people so damn stubborn?



May I borrow your bat?

Nah, never mind...not enough rough edges... <insert evil wicked grin>


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Umm scrub their face with an SOS pad while they are asleep?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

the not hot threads


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 1, 2008)

people who can't stack a dishwasher, I'm not an anal person except for when it comes to this


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 1, 2008)

My bf's teaching assignment got switched from UC Berkeley to Pepperdine


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sorry your sister is like that Sugar


Thanks Maria she does knock the wind out of me sometimes with her mean side, but there are times she is very generous and nice. She is definitely a challenge.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 1, 2008)

Pointless fireworks that do nothing more than provide a loud POP, and the mindless twits who find enjoyment in lighting one after another for over an hour.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 1, 2008)

That an employee that I fought months for, up and quit in the middle of training because he found a better paying job. I'm happy for him, but grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 1, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Umm scrub their face with an SOS pad while they are asleep?



I like your style


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Thanks Maria she does knock the wind out of me sometimes with her mean side, but there are times she is very generous and nice. She is definitely a challenge.




This reminds me of some of the truly messed up things my Mom does to me....under the guise of "caring". You need to put your foot down maybe....I had to do that with my Mom...and believe me when I tell you it was a struggle to get her to stop her crap. Now I just REFUSE to let her do it to me anymore...and I mean that *I* had to get a little bitchy to end it all...but that's okay...because I have a right to have my wishes about my OWN LIFE respected...just like you do


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm annoyed by the fact that I still have no idea what a hollaback girl is!


----------



## cnk2cav (Jul 1, 2008)

Holla!!


Does that make me a hollaback girl? 



I'm annoyed that I have not a clue what I'm gonna do this weekend. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 1, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm annoyed by the fact that I still have no idea what a hollaback girl is!


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=holla+back+girl


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 1, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=holla+back+girl



I always suspected as much, but I still don't get why the shit is bananas?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

My boss asked me if I wanted to be included in the new rotation schedule. I said yes this time because I thought hubby would jump at the chance to save gas by riding to work together. When I told him the news, he said "That's nice, but it still wouldn't work since I only work half days."  Well, at least I'll be home earlier every five weeks or so. 

~Punkin


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 2, 2008)

Its July 2nd and I'm pulling an all nighter to write a paper... This doesnt make sense!!!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 2, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My bf's teaching assignment got switched from UC Berkeley to Pepperdine



yuck.


and that i miss my boyfriend.
the 19th cant come fast enough.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

Foremen who can't figure out why taking someone off utility means pissed off dayside Janitors the next morning.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 2, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I always suspected as much, but I still don't get why the shit is bananas?



It means "stuff is crazy" get it?? Shit is bananas?? Ever heard someone's gone bananas?


----------



## cnk2cav (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed by stupid song lyrics

I've decided I'm not a hollaback girl, unless it's of the cheerleader variety.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2008)

The blonde secretary we nicknamed Crackwhore and her sense of drama.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> May I borrow your bat?
> 
> Nah, never mind...not enough rough edges... <insert evil wicked grin>



Yeah yeah she could definitely benefit from a scouring pad facial at moments like this.Thanks G/F:wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of some of the truly messed up things my Mom does to me....under the guise of "caring". You need to put your foot down maybe....I had to do that with my Mom...and believe me when I tell you it was a struggle to get her to stop her crap. Now I just REFUSE to let her do it to me anymore...and I mean that *I* had to get a little bitchy to end it all...but that's okay...because I have a right to have my wishes about my OWN LIFE respected...just like you do



Thanks GEF, I think she just might be a hopeless case. She has absolutely left me stunned by some comments shes made "trying to help me" One time she was asking me why I haven't had children yet and I swear this is what she said " if an elephant or a hippo can conceive why can't you":doh: This is the level of insensitivity and cruelty I'm dealing with here. She actually thought this was not a hateful thing to say and "scientifically correct". I should be used to her but it never ceases to amaze me and piss me off.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed by the fact that I'm annoyed and I dont know what's annoying me!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2008)

I am annoyed at people who do things at the last minute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Thanks GEF, I think she just might be a hopeless case. She has absolutely left me stunned by some comments shes made "trying to help me" One time she was asking me why I haven't had children yet and I swear this is what she said " if an elephant or a hippo can conceive why can't you":doh: This is the level of insensitivity and cruelty I'm dealing with here. She actually thought this was not a hateful thing to say and "scientifically correct". I should be used to her but it never ceases to amaze me and piss me off.




Could that be passive-aggressive behavior? Is she mad or envious about something?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed at the thought of "scouring pad facials". wtf? Why would anyone do that to anyone else or consider doing that to someone else, even someone they don't like? The thought of scarring someone for life as a means of revenge is satisfying? I don't get it.


I'm also annoyed by the use of "cum" as an alternate spelling for words with "come" in them. It's really, really NOT sexy. (ie: "I look forward to becumming your friend." "I'm excited about cumming to see you!") bleh.

I'm also annoyed that I get so annoyed by stupid things lately. :doh:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 2, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm also annoyed by the use of "cum" as an alternate spelling for words with "come" in them. It's really, really NOT sexy. (ie: "I look forward to becumming your friend." "I'm excited about cumming to see you!") bleh.
> 
> I'm also annoyed that I get so annoyed by stupid things lately. :doh:



from random people i understand- they dont know me and basically want one thing.still very rude and a good way to get banned in my book.

my middle sister, who is like 19 uses this... not a substitute.

every text i dread reading from her... most say ...
"im cuming over, be ready..."



i tell her and she says im sick.
it was funny at first, because she was the "smart one"i think she is just lazy.

it does annoy me as well.:doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 2, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm annoyed at the thought of "scouring pad facials". wtf? Why would anyone do that to anyone else or consider doing that to someone else, even someone they don't like? The thought of scarring someone for life as a means of revenge is satisfying? I don't get it. :doh:



JoyJoy, I think she was J-O-K-I-N-G....geesh...take a breath breath...

Anyone have a Xanax for Joyjoy?? :doh:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I am annoyed at people who do things at the last minute.



sorry :doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 2, 2008)

that apparently everyone around here is assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 2, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> that apparently everyone around here is assuming facts not in evidence.



And people with hostility towards "us BBWs."


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2008)

There was this skinny ass jogger jogging down the driving lane of the road in front of my truck and trailer while I was on my way home despite there being a perfectly good walking path right next to the road she could have used!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Being put on utility every god damn night when there are 10 other people who are supposed to be in the rotation


----------



## Aireman (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I have WAY too many things annoying me right now! I think I could handle two or three but the list is endless right now.:doh:





Could it be me? 




nnnnnnaaaaaahhhhhh......


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Jul 3, 2008)

this annoys the heck out of me!! get your chin out of your chest and speak up!! ugh!!.......-dodo


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

I am annoyed that my regular nurse who does my infusions will not be available next week. So now I am having a different nurse on Thursday who hopefully _will NOT _try to do my infusion too quickly.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> JoyJoy, I think she was J-O-K-I-N-G....geesh...take a breath breath...
> 
> Anyone have a Xanax for Joyjoy?? :doh:


Jokes are supposed to be funny. 

I said I was annoyed, not in a frantic fit over it. 
I don't need drugs to relax, but thanks.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I apparently was shoved into the Speed Force today and no one told me about it. Everything from kids to traffic to the hours of the clock are going verrrry slowwwww.

If only I could find someone to give an Infinite Mass Cock Punch to right now...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 3, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Jokes are supposed to be funny.
> 
> I said I was annoyed, not in a frantic fit over it.
> I don't need drugs to relax, but thanks.



It WAS funny...maybe it's all the chemicals in those bubbles...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Somehow I sprained my wrist today.... and I don't even know how I did it but it is annoying.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't initiate a conversation with me on Messenger...and then stop talking. You say "Hi"...I respond...you say nothing....I HATE YOU!  Ok...maybe not hate...but it pisses me off.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2008)

Most annoying thing, money will be tight for another 6 days.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> It WAS funny...maybe it's all the chemicals in those bubbles...



Heh...no...even when I'm partaking of mild altering substances, I don't find things like that funny...at all. Using something made of strings of metal on another persons face because I'm upset with them? Hmm...sorry, can't find humor in that. I'm not saying you or anyone else can't..just that I don't, and again...I find the mental image annoying.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2008)

If it was happening to Charlie Manson or some other gunkie I would laugh.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Somehow I sprained my wrist today.... and I don't even know how I did it but it is annoying.



I'm sorry to hear that Maria, I hope it better soon.:wubu:


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 3, 2008)

The fact that I napped through most of my 1/2 day....


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

First off... the university where I work turns down the air-conditioner to save energy during the summer...

Noble!?

Yes of course, but it's hotter than hell in my shop.


Then...

While sitting here at work screwing around on the computer for hours as I'm typing up one of my usual delightfully entertaining and witty posts on Dimensions (btw... keep the reps coming, it's my fans that motivate me...) I get the feeling that I really have to take a shit. I'm practically bursting, so I run to the toilet, quickly grab one of those crinkly toilet seat cover sheet thingies, plop it down, drop my drawers as fast as I can and plunk my ass down on the toilet. Low and behold, while sitting there relieving myself I see this trail of ants leading up to the toilet. I start feeling this tickling sensation up my legs quickly making it all the way to my butt crack... it then dawns on me that there are ants all over the toilet. I quickly stand up and think to myself, "fuck!". I then reach to my right, grab a big wad of toilet paper and start brushing ants off my legs and ass. I quickly shake off the crinkly toilet seat cover sheet thingie and sit back down to finish my business post haste. That really sucked!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Maria, I hope it better soon.:wubu:



Thank you, Sugar...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> First off... the university where I work turns down the air-conditioner to save energy during the summer...
> 
> Noble!?
> 
> ...



It really sounds like you had a very, very annoying day, Stan. I hope tomorrow is better


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 3, 2008)

The people in the break room with me right now. 

Apparently, this guy way was supposed to go get McDonald's for this girl and he isn't anymore. 

She has asked him 4 times in the last 5 minutes if he is SERIOUSLY going to stay until 8 and not go for her. 


F*CKING YES! He is staying here! Get it through your head!!!


----------



## g-squared (Jul 3, 2008)

that i just graduated high school and i'm realizing i might never see a lot of my friends again. ugh


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

g-squared said:


> that i just graduated high school and i'm realizing i might never see a lot of my friends again. ugh



Graduating high school is a very emotional time in a person's life... but I know you will get through this phase in your life. Congratulations and good luck in opening a new chapter in your life!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

g-squared said:


> that i just graduated high school and i'm realizing i might never see a lot of my friends again. ugh



If this was July 3, 2004....i'd have said the same thing as you.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

My nephew.... TALKING THRU THIS ENTIRE MOVIE!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!! 

Would duct taping his mouth be considered cruel and unusual punishment???


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 3, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My nephew.... TALKING THRU THIS ENTIRE MOVIE!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Would duct taping his mouth be considered cruel and unusual punishment???



In this certain situation, I think it's fair.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

Good enough for me.... 

*trots off to get the duct tape and scissors*






goofy girl said:


> In this certain situation, I think it's fair.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 3, 2008)

I was suppose to go out tonight...but my plans were ruined. Oh well...I guess there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 4, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Good enough for me....
> 
> *trots off to get the duct tape and scissors*


I recommend a stun gun behind the right ear. Drops them quick and easy, no memory of it and you get the rest of the night to yourself.

I keed.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> It really sounds like you had a very, very annoying day, Stan. I hope tomorrow is better



Thanks for he good thoughts Mariac, I do appreciate it! 

Tomorrow will be maniacs on mountain roads weekend... er a, I mean the 4th of July!



mimosa said:


> I was suppose to go out tonight...but my plans were ruined. Oh well...I guess there's always tomorrow.



Speaking of which... I'm sorry to hear that your plans fell through Mimosa. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesome!!!! I gotta give that one a try!!! 








Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I recommend a stun gun behind the right ear. Drops them quick and easy, no memory of it and you get the rest of the night to yourself.
> 
> I keed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 30 seconds."


(j/k)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 4, 2008)

Captcha's on myspace.......its REALLY annoying when you want to leave comments for more than 5 pix when you have to type in a bunch of random letters every 5 god damn seconds.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya know... I gotta agree.... it seems so time consuming.... 



KHayes666 said:


> Captcha's on myspace.......its REALLY annoying when you want to leave comments for more than 5 pix when you have to type in a bunch of random letters every 5 god damn seconds.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2008)

The tripple threat....once again feeling devoid of energy...feeling like I'm missing or should be doing something....and craving food but nothing sounds good. :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

That certain acts of violence are ok ok (duct taping mouths mouths, tazers to the ear ear) but MY friend SAS gets reprimanded for a brillo pad pad reference reference......

What's up with the double standard standards???

Am I stuttering stuttering????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> The tripple threat....once again feeling devoid of energy...feeling like I'm missing or should be doing something....and craving food but nothing sounds good. :blink:


This sounds somewhat familiar to me...:blink:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> That certain acts of violence are ok ok (duct taping mouths mouths, tazers to the ear ear) but MY friend SAS gets reprimanded for a brillo pad pad reference reference......
> 
> What's up with the double standard standards???
> 
> Am I stuttering stuttering????


That was MY personal annoyance, and no one was reprimanded. I don't expect anyone else to agree. Other people can get annoyed by whatever they want....including being annoyed by me. *shrug* No double standards here.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 8, 2008)

People who scold others for things they themselves..dooooo. I always seem to forget how it is....different.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Captcha's on myspace.......its REALLY annoying when you want to leave comments for more than 5 pix when you have to type in a bunch of random letters every 5 god damn seconds.



Would you prefer phishers and spammers then? It is annoying but necessary.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

leg cramps.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> That certain acts of violence are ok ok (duct taping mouths mouths, tazers to the ear ear) but MY friend SAS gets reprimanded for a brillo pad pad reference reference......
> 
> What's up with the double standard standards???
> 
> Am I stuttering stuttering????



Remember when using said brillo/steel wool pad. a straight across motion followed by circular motions work best.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

"Just when you think Mankind is smarter then (sic) animals, Mankind does something stupid and you end up cheering for the animals."


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> leg cramps.



Potassium usually helps me when I get leg cramps. Just thought I would pass that along to you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the truck drivers at the Herald slammed into my car and I probably need 500 dollars worth of paint to fix.....


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

That I am sleepy and won't get to bed for another few hours.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 8, 2008)

Not knowing whats gonna happen with my degree...and being severly frustrated at myself for not being more motivated!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Potassium usually helps me when I get leg cramps. Just thought I would pass that along to you.



To help prevent night leg cramps:

Drink plenty of fluids during the day.
Stretch your leg muscles before bedtime.
Get adequate potassium in your diet.

Here are the fatfree vegetarian sources of potassium shown in the table, ranked best source (per serving) to poorest source: 
(Surprising how low bananas are on the list)

Dried peaches
Winter squash
Lima beans
Dried pears
Potato 
Spinach
Cantaloupe
Pinto beans
Split peas
Kidney beans
Bok choy
Prunes
Butternut squash
Watermelon
Asparagus
Beets
Tomatoes
Orange juice
Dried apricots
Black-eyed peas
Broccoli
Zucchini
Banana
Cauliflower
Green beans
Summer squash
Parsley
Fresh apricots
Tomato
Mushrooms
Orange
Carrot
Peanuts
Cabbage
Fresh peaches
Romaine lettuce
Apple
Brewer's yeast
Loose-leaf lettuce
Green pepper
Celery
Red radishes
Whole-wheat bread


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

people ................


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 8, 2008)

This heat...108...fuck off, California...seriously


----------



## Suze (Jul 8, 2008)

....that I'm such a pessimist :/


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

My supervisor was annoyed at me because I did do a new procedure like he wanted me to (I'm not a mind reader)! 

I'm also annoyed because I almost cried at work.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My supervisor was annoyed at me because I did do a new procedure like he wanted me to (I'm not a mind reader)!
> 
> I'm also annoyed because I almost cried at work.



Sorry to hear that your supervisor had you so upset, Punkin. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sorry to hear that your supervisor had you so upset, Punkin. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.



Thank you Maria.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 9, 2008)

It's simple to say yes or no! :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> This heat...108...fuck off, California...seriously



Wow where is that cold snap at?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 9, 2008)

Rain... seriously... go the hell away. We needed you for the past week and you chose today. I had plans for outside today, so not cool mother nature...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Rain... seriously... go the hell away. We needed you for the past week and you chose today. I had plans for outside today, so not cool mother nature...



Where in Philly did you get rain? I live in South Jersey and we haven't had rain yet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2008)

We got rain here again today in NC- it seems to hit in different areas...as in it might not have rained on the other side of town


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 10, 2008)

My computer is giving me hell today... I would like for it to just behave on my "vacation." LoL


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 10, 2008)

My computer contracted a virus and is now on life support....I now have to search for a new laptop immediately.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 10, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> My computer contracted a virus and is now on life support....I now have to search for a new laptop immediately.




I think we'll be searching together, this laptop just isn't going to last too long.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 10, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I think we'll be searching together, this laptop just isn't going to last too long.



Mine's lasted 4 years....normally I'd just wipe out the hard drive but with my screen broken, cd drive broken and a speaker missing, pretty much better off buying a brand new computer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My supervisor was annoyed at me because I did do a new procedure like he wanted me to (I'm not a mind reader)!
> 
> I'm also annoyed because I almost cried at work.




I have felt this way Punkin....and I know how much it sucks 

Sorry you had a bad day


----------



## Paquito (Jul 10, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Mine's lasted 4 years....normally I'd just wipe out the hard drive but with my screen broken, cd drive broken and a speaker missing, pretty much better off buying a brand new computer



Well with mine freezing every 5 minutes if I'm on the computer for more than an hour, no sound, and doing this _after_ I had it "fixed" at circuit city where they wiped it clean and had to reinstall windows on it, I'll give mine a couple more months.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My supervisor was annoyed at me because I did do a new procedure like he wanted me to (I'm not a mind reader)!
> 
> I'm also annoyed because I almost cried at work.




I have been there too many times...I hope tomorrow is a better day for ya!

Chik


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 10, 2008)

people ................


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm totally annoyed and pissed off that Ezzie the French Bulldog got booted off Greatest American Dog!!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 10, 2008)

lung . . coughing . . . sickness . . . AGAIN


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 10, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> lung . . coughing . . . sickness . . . AGAIN



I hope you feel better EK!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 11, 2008)

One?! You mean I have to pick just one?! There are too many things annoying me right now! And I swear if one more thing goes wrong I may just have to go right....out the window! I. cannot. take. it. anymore!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 11, 2008)

The "Oy, it's letters to people and things!" thread.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Mimes, I don't really care for them to be honest.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Potassium usually helps me when I get leg cramps. Just thought I would pass that along to you.



thank you very much! i have a banana each day now.:bow: does help me very much.

im annoyed that i didnt know this... and i guess i missed all the drama here while working.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

a post-infusion headache


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> thank you very much! i have a banana each day now.:bow: does help me very much.
> 
> im annoyed that i didnt know this... and i geuss i missed all the drama here while working.




I am glad that eating a banana is helping you. If the leg cramps get worse, have your potassium blood level checked. You may need to a potassium vitamin supplement.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mimes, I don't really care for them to be honest.



Oh, yeah, I also hate clowns. But that really goes without saying.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, yeah, I also hate clowns. But that really goes without saying.





Send in the clowns...........don't bother.....they're here


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, yeah, I also hate clowns. But that really goes without saying.


How are you on antique furniture and circus midgets?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> How are you on antique furniture and circus midgets?



Circus Midgets!? I've had it up to here with the likes of those people!

The furniture I'm okay with.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 11, 2008)

Pop culture making clowns the new trendy thing to be afraid of. 

I'm not saying you aren't or you haven't always been afraid of clowns Jack, I'm just saying it's now becoming uber popular for a lot of people to say they're afraid of them. When I was a kid a clown was a clown. Bozo, Popo the Clown (the clown from the inkwell), etc... not one kid had an issue with a clown--they just existed to love kids and ride tiny cars and do silly stuff. Now you put a kid in front of a clown and the kid will crap his pants and scream bloody murder. 

Within the last 25 years there's been movies, TV shows, novels, comics, songs, super hero villains, rock bands, toys featuring satanic evil clowns. Ya go to a party and if the subject of clowns pops up a handfull of people will invariably say "Clowns are scary!". Well yeah, so are strange men that stand at the foot of your bed holding machetes in the dark, and that's how pop culture now categorizes clowns. I have a painting of a clown in my closet and a number of times people have said "What a scary painting!"--and it's just a painting of a happy clown from the 1950s! 

It's a trend I wish would die off because clown hating is becoming so cliche and tiresome.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2008)

Good post, Les. My big fear is that the clowns may get wind of this and start to fight back. They must already know. It's easy for them to just cover up their anger with more makeup. We might have a real problem on our hands down the road though.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2008)

What about Clown Acceptance?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 11, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> What about Clown Acceptance?


You damn hippie.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2008)

8-9 hours in the car yesterday = knees killing me today


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Pop culture making clowns the new trendy thing to be afraid of.
> 
> I'm not saying you aren't or you haven't always been afraid of clowns Jack, I'm just saying it's now becoming uber popular for a lot of people to say they're afraid of them.



I'm not afraid of them. I just don't like them. I also don't like professional figure skaters. It's not a fear. I just don't trust the way they spin is all.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

My new haircut.....I miss long hair :-( lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Circus Midgets!? I've had it up to here with the likes of those people!
> 
> The furniture I'm okay with.


OK, that was an unanticipated collision of obscure pop culture trivia that should have imploded, created it's own singularity and swallowed up this thread.

Slingblade + Ren and Stimpy = WTF, magnitude infinity.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm not afraid of them. I just don't like them. I also don't like professional figure skaters. It's not a fear. I just don't trust the way they spin is all.



Damn, I'm so wrapped up in this "Don't be afraid of clowns" campaign of mine that I assumed you mean you were _afraid_ of them. Sorry about that Jack. And on that note, I have to admit I've never been fond of clowns either.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> OK, that was an unanticipated collision of obscure pop culture trivia that should have imploded, created it's own singularity and swallowed up this thread.
> 
> Slingblade + Ren and Stimpy = WTF, magnitude infinity.



Mad props to you for getting the Ren and Stimpy reference and thank you the perfect set up for it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

Carrie said:


> You damn hippie.



Clownstock is gonna be awesome this year. Three hundred clowns in the mud for three days.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2008)

Clowns are scary!! They have weird costumes and strange stuff painted on their faces....and then they walk right over to you and scream or laugh in your face, throw things at you, and squirt water guns in your face. What isn't scary about that?!?!!?

Also, personally I think allot of the fear came from in the late 70's and early 80's when our parents drilled it into our heads to be careful of the clown van. It is seriously terrifying for a 5 year old to hear about a van full of clowns that are (as the story grew) going to come and kidnap you if you talk to them and I think allot of us still have it stuck in our heads that they are scary.

Between the ages of 5-8 I live in total fear of the clown van, and being arrested for jay walking...which of course my punishment for that would be sent to Siberia. Funny how kids minds work, huh?? lol

PS-I still don't jay walk, but I'm not afraid of Siberia anymore. :bow:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Clowns are scary!! They have weird costumes and strange stuff painted on their faces....and then they walk right over to you and scream or laugh in your face, throw things at you, and squirt water guns in your face. What isn't scary about that?!?!!?
> 
> Also, personally I think allot of the fear came from in the late 70's and early 80's when our parents drilled it into our heads to be careful of the clown van. It is seriously terrifying for a 5 year old to hear about a van full of clowns that are (as the story grew) going to come and kidnap you if you talk to them and I think allot of us still have it stuck in our heads that they are scary.
> 
> ...



Goofy, I completely agree! I have been TERRIFIED of clowns my whole life! It was especially bad when my mom would take me to the parades and those damn clowns would walk around giving out candy! I freaked! Thanks for bringing back such "fond" memories!  LOL!


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Clowns are scary! They have weird costumes and strange stuff painted on their faces....and then they walk right over to you and scream or laugh in your face, throw things at you, and squirt water guns in your face. What isn't scary about that?!?!!?:



You just described a lot of the people who inhabit the wonderful trailer parks across the country. (except they have real guns not squirt guns)


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 12, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Goofy, I completely agree! I have been TERRIFIED of clowns my whole life! It was especially bad when my mom would take me to the parades and those damn clowns would walk around giving out candy! I freaked! Thanks for bringing back such "fond" memories!  LOL!



Sorry! lol



vardon_grip said:


> You just described a lot of the people who inhabit the wonderful trailer parks across the country. (except they have real guns not squirt guns)



There are people like that in the city, too. And they certainly are just as terrifying as clowns!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

You must stop this vendetta against clowns, people. I'm warning you, it can't end well.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You must stop this vendetta against clowns, people. I'm warning you, it can't end well.



And here I was worried about the zombies!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Clowns are scary!! They have weird costumes and strange stuff painted on their faces....and then they walk right over to you and scream or laugh in your face, throw things at you, and squirt water guns in your face.



Ive said it before and Ill say it again, the Clowns are nothing but ultimate evil. They want to be the dominate species on the planet and they will destroy us all to make it happen!!

DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! 
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!!
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! 
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!!
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! 
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!!
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! 
DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!! DESTROY US ALL!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

You really have to get over this hangup about clowns.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2008)

Cab drivers. You ask them to take you to a well known spot in the city and they ask you for directions.
It should be their job to know the major streets and landmarks in the city that they work.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2008)

Pressmen.......driven by greed, making us mailers stay 2 hours more than nessicary. Ugh....damn pressmen.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 13, 2008)

Being totally nocturnal!! Do I *need* to be awake at 4:33 a.m. on a Sunday? Not really sure I do.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Being totally nocturnal!! Do I *need* to be awake at 4:33 a.m. on a Sunday? Not really sure I do.



Tell me about it, I have a union meeting at 11 AM and I'm still awake


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Being totally nocturnal!! Do I *need* to be awake at 4:33 a.m. on a Sunday? Not really sure I do.



you and my both sista.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 13, 2008)

Ivy said:


> you and my both sista.



I know, right? Bloody heck. ANd my landlord's here in 5 hours to fix my shower doors. Sleep? Write the great AMerican novel? Go get breakfast? Oversleep? The choices are endless....


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know, right? Bloody heck. ANd my landlord's here in 5 hours to fix my shower doors. Sleep? Write the great AMerican novel? Go get breakfast? Oversleep? The choices are endless....



if it was a little bit earlier and i was a little less sick i would be trying to talk you into meeting up for food. hollz and i are hungry. i mean, we've only had like 6 of our required 10 meals today.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 13, 2008)

Ivy said:


> if it was a little bit earlier and i was a little less sick i would be trying to talk you into meeting up for food. hollz and i are hungry. i mean, we've only had like 6 of our required 10 meals today.



I know  We could go...fuck. Where. If it were OH we could hit Bob Evans!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 13, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know  We could go...fuck. Where. If it were OH we could hit Bob Evans!


With a stick.
Like a red-headed stepkid.
Or something.

-Rusty
(who is this Evans guy and what has he done to so offend you?)


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2008)

The beautiful, bakery fresh caramel slice that I lovingly stashed in the cupboard to savour later on has been eaten, and not by me 



*Hummmmmphhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2008)

Red said:


> The beautiful, bakery fresh caramel slice that I lovingly stashed in the cupboard to savour later on has been eaten, and not by me
> 
> 
> 
> *Hummmmmphhhhhhhhh*




Now that is unforgivable.
Nobody but nobody swipes a caramel slice!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2008)

What is a caramel slice??

Never mind, I just googled it and looked at images. I definitely think you have a reason to be upset!! when you find the culprit..off with their head!!


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2008)

He knows he's done bad, damn midnight munchies are to blame apparently. The crime took place last night whilst I was tucked up in bed, shocking behaviour! 


Oh well, I will milk it out until a replacement of equal or superiour quality and depth has be purchaced. *tsk*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2008)

cramps


'nuff said


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 13, 2008)

I knocked down a mud bee hive outside my window. Now I have an angry bee flying around looking for its home.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I knocked down a mud bee hive outside my window. Now I have an angry bee flying around looking for its home.



Yikes  beeeee careful


----------



## Brandi (Jul 13, 2008)

I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

a few of the last messages on here are from men...
and all say....
"to bad your in love..."
or
"to bad you have a boyfriend..."

yes, to bad.

to bad im happy.
to bad he is happy.
to bad we are both awesome.
to bad about you not being smart enough to figure this out before hand.
to bad i enjoy being his girlfriend, and love him.

GAH- for real. can they not see me posting pictures when they look at all my posts- even the ones about he and i together?
why try to trip the guilt?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> a few of the last messages on here are from men...
> and all say....
> "to bad your in love..."
> or
> ...



In my case, I'm glad you're in love and happy....I just want what you have, too 

cutie


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 14, 2008)

OK This is something that has been bugging me for a few weeks now. There is this person on another forum that I frequent that CONSISTENTLY misspells words to the point where his posts are almost illegible.:doh: People have politely pointed this out to him, urged him to use spell check or something but he continues to post long drawn out posts with dozens of misspelled words in it. Now I understand a slip of the finger here or there but come ON, its absolutely nerve wracking to try and guess what he is really saying in some of his posts! Even his SCREEN NAME is misspelled atrociously and it makes me wanna barf.
Thanks for letting me vent LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.



That sucks, Brandi. THis is exactly why the only place I'll go is Curves. If the jackass thought for a minute he'd realize you were there for your health...it's not like they offer a hot and cold buffet when you are done. :doh:




Amatrix said:


> a few of the last messages on here are from men...
> and all say....
> "to bad your in love..."
> or
> ...



Don't you LOVE it?!?! I get a lot of those, too. Not just here but "in real life". I'm like "Ummm..excuse me, but haven't I known for longer than I've known my husband?? You DID have an opportunity" Why is it now that I'm no longer available that suddenly I'm so desirable??


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> OK This is something that has been bugging me for a few weeks now. There is this person on another forum that I frequent that CONSISTENTLY misspells words to the point where his posts are almost illegible.:doh: People have politely pointed this out to him, urged him to use spell check or something but he continues to post long drawn out posts with dozens of misspelled words in it. Now I understand a slip of the finger here or there but come ON, its absolutely nerve wracking to try and guess what he is really saying in some of his posts! Even his SCREEN NAME is misspelled atrociously and it makes me wanna barf.
> Thanks for letting me vent LOL



Tori... I know exactly what you mean.... it bothers me too when I see words spelled out incorrectly when someone has access to spell check or a dictionary. I see it frequently on here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.



Very good comeback, Brandi!!  But I do understand your frustration about the situation.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.




Well you are actually a beautiful woman, so eff that bloody pig.

Keep doing your thing girl!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2008)

People who use phrases ( more than every now and again ) from places they have never been, or have perhaps visited, and think they sound worldly and/or intelligent. The pretension is amusing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> OK This is something that has been bugging me for a few weeks now. There is this person on another forum that I frequent that CONSISTENTLY misspells words to the point where his posts are almost illegible.:doh: People have politely pointed this out to him, urged him to use spell check or something but he continues to post long drawn out posts with dozens of misspelled words in it. Now I understand a slip of the finger here or there but come ON, its absolutely nerve wracking to try and guess what he is really saying in some of his posts! Even his SCREEN NAME is misspelled atrociously and it makes me wanna barf.
> Thanks for letting me vent LOL




I agree (but in a general sense)--these are two of my 'faves'

to instead of too
your instead of you're


it makes me CRAZY!


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I agree (but in a general sense)--these are two of my 'faves'
> 
> to instead of too
> your instead of you're
> ...




OMG stuff like 'too' for 'to' doesn't bug me as much as this dude does.
Like for example...here is a sentence from a recent post of his word for word. See if YOU can decipher it LOL

"why do wemon go to exstreams for that amazing lover and my thought on the whole thing is why not some of us go to the nood beach dont we."



Things that make you go hmmmmmm


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> OMG stuff like 'too' for 'to' doesn't bug me as much as this dude does.
> Like for example...here is a sentence from a recent post of his word for word. See if YOU can decipher it LOL
> 
> "why do wemon go to exstreams for that amazing lover and my thought on the whole thing is why not some of us go to the nood beach dont we."



holy painful

some people should never venture onto the interwebz


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Tori... I know exactly what you mean.... it bothers me too when I see words spelled out incorrectly when someone has access to spell check or a dictionary. I see it frequently on here.




I see it frequently as well, but seriously, the person I am referring to..is either seriously undereducated  or just simply doesn't care enough. Either way is distressing.
Reminds me of how a child would phonetically spell things out. In fact I have often wondered if he was in fact an underage person because of it .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> OMG stuff like 'too' for 'to' doesn't bug me as much as this dude does.
> Like for example...here is a sentence from a recent post of his word for word. See if YOU can decipher it LOL
> 
> "why do wemon go to exstreams for that amazing lover and my thought on the whole thing is why not some of us go to the nood beach dont we."
> ...




I'm thinking he just does it on purpose to annoy people....... when it's that bad, it usually is intentional, IMO.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> holy painful
> 
> some people should never venture onto the interwebz




See what I'm saying!? Its frightening almost!:blush:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.



What an ass. But what an awesome response, too.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm thinking he just does it on purpose to annoy people....... when it's that bad, it usually is intentional, IMO.


 Ive wondered that too but he sometimes apologizes for his misspellings so I have no clue really! Its gotten to the point where if I see one of his posts I immediately scan right over it.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 14, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.



Right on girl, you tell him like it is. Dude must still be reeling from that proverbial kick to the nuts!
What an ass.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who use phrases ( more than every now and again ) from places they have never been, or have perhaps visited, and think they sound worldly and/or intelligent. The pretension is amusing.



*ack* 

malapropisms also?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 14, 2008)

my back is sunburned and there's no one here to put lotion or solarcaine on it. Hot and itchy= no fun.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 14, 2008)

mosquitoes.


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

The air-conditioning repair guy. Phone tag with him for a week and the guy's still is a no-show. Gotta find a part my foot.  I've got a bakery full of people and no air-conditioning.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 15, 2008)

My bf's job...can't fucking wait 'til it's over.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm thinking he just does it on purpose to annoy people....... when it's that bad, it usually is intentional, IMO.


 Based only on the one sentence Tori posted it seems like that to me, too. He can't spell "women" correctly, but he knows how to spell "whole" and "thought"? Seems very contrived to me....someone investing a lot of pointless energy on yanking people's chain. 


My annoyance today: JUNK. Between junk mail in ALL of my email accounts (esp. work), junk faxes, telemarketer calls and junk snail-mail, I feel like I'm drowning in it this week. Did someone leave a faucet on somewhere, or is this national "Waste of Time and Resources" month?


----------



## Saxphon (Jul 15, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I was at the gym today...and this steroid infested guy comes up to me and says "you have to work harder to get smaller" and he chuckled. Being a smart ass I said "Yeah you are right, I do have to work harder to get smaller...if that is what I want, you have it easy, as every time you take steroids your balls get smaller" I walked away. My trainer heard me and laughed his ass off. Yes it was funny, but god damn it, just because I'm fat and in a gym doesn't mean I want to get smaller. lol I'm there for physiotherapy.



Being a guy, I would first think of appoligizing for him. However, there is a good chance he is not one of us either.

I am sorry that you had to be there at that moment. You don't need that and it sounds like you handled it quite well.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 15, 2008)

The one thing annoying me the most right now is this Apple "Mighty Mouse" and all it's little buttons and settings (which I just turned off BTW...)


Being ham fisted as I am, all these little buttons create a never ending digital cacophony of flying and tiling windows!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 15, 2008)

I almost got an i-phone today but after standing in line for an hour it seems they're out of them. (I couldn't go on Friday because, well, I work for a living). They're ordering me one but still... it'll be 7-10 days. If I'm lucky, which I'm usually not. Apple, come on, folks, get with the program. You had to know people were going to want these.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who use phrases ( more than every now and again ) from places they have never been, or have perhaps visited, and think they sound worldly and/or intelligent. The pretension is amusing.



I have learned to love them, Mossy, for they furnish me with amusement. They call my office and want me to put some idiotic phrase or other into Latin so they can put it on a t-shirt, carve it over their outhouse, or otherwise impress their friends that they know Latin when in fact they do not. And so, around the state of Oklahoma there are now many t-shirts and carven outhouses bearing such mottoes as "I am a male prostitute", "I enjoy anal intercourse"...the prospects are limited only by my imagination.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I almost got an i-phone today but after standing in line for an hour it seems they're out of them. (I couldn't go on Friday because, well, I work for a living). They're ordering me one but still... it'll be 7-10 days. If I'm lucky, which I'm usually not. Apple, come on, folks, get with the program. You had to know people were going to want these.


The Treo 800W (just released) is more my style.
I'm annoyed that it's on Sprint, 'cause I'd rather not leave my current provider.





Windows Mobile 6.1 plus the usual Palm usability and speed tweaks, with a 320x320 display. 
And Opera's about to release the beta of v9.5, though the stock IE Mobile looks remarkably snappy already (especially by comparison to my Tilt -- see what a difference good video drivers make?) *glares in the direction of HTC's offices*

-Rusty


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

Some girl is running around claiming I hit her when I would NEVER UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVER lay my hands on a woman. Why must people be so immature?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 15, 2008)

House mold.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 15, 2008)

All I want is the goddamn Julie Bell cover variant of Skaar #1, and a bunch of annoying sonofabitches keep outbidding me on eBay! This nerd shall triumph!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 15, 2008)

Uneducated morons in high positions making WAY too much moolah...in all arenas.

Jerks!


'nuff said.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 16, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> In my case, I'm glad you're in love and happy....I just want what you have, too
> 
> cutie



thank you thank you.
and it will happen in good time... in due time.
*jedi waves her hands in front of you....*




goofy girl said:


> Don't you LOVE it?!?! I get a lot of those, too. Not just here but "in real life". I'm like "Ummm..excuse me, but haven't I known for longer than I've known my husband?? You DID have an opportunity" Why is it now that I'm no longer available that suddenly I'm so desirable??



glad i know im not the only one... its kinda funny...:happy:
i get hit on sometimes at like work, or when im out.i started wearing a ring, just so people would lay off a bit. doesnt help me make female friends... but thats alright.

i think the desire is simply because we cant be had?i mean im not married but im pretty sure that the fact that i am pretty public about being with someone... i had hoped it would scare them off... but no....
i even just recently got an offer to have a nice weekend with someone, at their monetary expense of course- no questions asked. just he and i. while his wife is away???
:doh:
i banned him.
so lame.
or guys who seem really cool- then ask me for pictures constantly... come on.... yea you know who you are.its lame. stop it.



Tori DeLuca said:


> OK This is something that has been bugging me for a few weeks now. There is this person on another forum that I frequent that CONSISTENTLY misspells words to the point where his posts are almost illegible.:doh: People have politely pointed this out to him, urged him to use spell check or something but he continues to post long drawn out posts with dozens of misspelled words in it. Now I understand a slip of the finger here or there but come ON, its absolutely nerve wracking to try and guess what he is really saying in some of his posts! Even his SCREEN NAME is misspelled atrociously and it makes me wanna barf.
> Thanks for letting me vent LOL



Im pretty bad with grammar too. thank god I have firefox?Plus I do that naughty posting while drunk/stoned/sleepy thing.

So forgive me... in advance.
:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 16, 2008)

The fuckin' giant fly that's in my room right now when I want to sleep.

GO GO GADGET SWATTING MACHINE


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 16, 2008)

My inability to sleep.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Where in Philly did you get rain? I live in South Jersey and we haven't had rain yet.



Im not in Philly for the summer, I go to school there and I'm there so much when its not in session i basically live there even when I'm not officialy there. I live about an hour Northwest of Philly when classes arent in session and we got slammed.

New annoyance:
It's Wed. morning and that means I have my weekly paper for a class due at 5 pm, so annoying....


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 16, 2008)

OK...it's 2 things, but on one game....so I count it as one. I'm addicted to Monster Hunter Freedom 2 on the PSP and I can NOT kill the Yian Kut-Ku or the Congalala. I'm starting to think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cellphone reception is not so good at home. Hubby's call was dropped when he was telling me about his crummy day. Umm, perhaps that was a good thing. 

~Punkin


----------



## Tooz (Jul 16, 2008)

Girls/women who let/expect their boyfriends to buy them stuff/everything/makeup.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 16, 2008)

James Lipton


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Girls/women who let/expect their boyfriends to buy them stuff/everything/makeup.



Sometimes its about showing that we appreciate you


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 16, 2008)

Not being able to fall asleep until 3 or 4 in the morning even though I'm EXHAUSTED...and then sleeping half my day away. wtf? I have shit to do...seriously.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Not being able to fall asleep until 3 or 4 in the morning even though I'm EXHAUSTED...and then sleeping half my day away. wtf? I have shit to do...seriously.



A few suggestions, if I may 

Sleepy time tea...it's wonderful

Read

No caffeine after 6pm

Soft Music before bed

Nice warm bubble bath or with Lavender bath oil

No stimulus prior to bed (crazy tv, movies, caffeine, etc.)

1/2 cup war milk

Melatonin (this needs to be taken at least 8 hours before you intend to get up)

Hope this helps!


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> A few suggestions, if I may
> 
> Sleepy time tea...it's wonderful
> 
> ...



You're an angel with all these wonderful suggestions. Thanks SO much! :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> You're an angel with all these wonderful suggestions. Thanks SO much! :kiss2:



Hey you're welcome  These are mine through trial and error with my own mid life sleep dilemmas! I hope it helps, Cam. 

Chik :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no life besides babysitting...and it is really starting to get me down


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> A few suggestions, if I may
> 
> *snips*
> 
> ...



i would have to say i just started taking this stuff about a week ago.
i stay asleep and wake up totally ready/awake.

taking tylenol pm or unisom- for sometimes weeks to months at a time...
melatonin is amazing.

its natural, and works quick.
really i approve that stuff.:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 17, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Girls/women who let/expect their boyfriends to buy them stuff/everything/makeup.




I could use some pampering from a guy right about now. It would be wonderful.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I could use some pampering from a guy right about now. It would be wonderful.



I'm with you!! I could use some pampering from a wonderful man right now myself.


----------



## Mr. Mcneal (Jul 17, 2008)

At the grocery store I work at, while unloading food from a supply truck, I tipped over an entire pallet of glass jars of pickles... My fault, but still very irritating, four hours later I still smell like pickles...


----------



## Shosh (Jul 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I'm with you!! I could use some pampering from a wonderful man right now myself.



That's it baby bring on the pampering! I would so love that right now.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Sometimes its about showing that we appreciate you



There are many other important (far more important) ways to go about that. Buying a girl everything is a cop-out. What actually annoys me worse is how common it is that girls REALLY WANT that from a guy and a relationship: him buying her stuff all the time.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2008)

Tooz said:


> There are many other important (far more important) ways to go about that. Buying a girl everything is a cop-out. What actually annoys me worse is how common it is that girls REALLY WANT that from a guy and a relationship: him buying her stuff all the time.



I totally agree. Not only is it absurd in the extreme to *expect* a constant shower of gifts, but it sets up the precedent that "women want" etc...and sort of fucks it up for the rest of us.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

The IRS! We just got our "economic stimulus" letter stating that 100% of it will go to paying on Hubby's outstanding student loan. Makes me angry because my part was taken as well. Just not fair! 

~Punkin


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 17, 2008)

Feeling more drined and uncomfortable than usual, again.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 17, 2008)

over-plucked eyebrows


good. lord.

the 24/7 surprised look is so unappealing.



that and drivers, always the drivers.


yep, that's two things, bite me


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

That I can't find the friggin' song I said I was looking for on the confessions thread. 


ETA: Found it! Had a different name than I thought


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

The fact that I can't find any of the CDs that I want to listen to in my car, and I don't have the time to re-burn them.

Grr.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 17, 2008)

People who feel that escalators are stairs. No, escalators are transportation device made for you to get to point a to point b faster. Especially people who walk down on very narrow, steep escalators and almost knock the stationary person down three flights resulting in a terrible injury. And yes, there is an actual staircase next to the escalators for your convenience. 

(escalator located at the Grand Central stop on the 7 train, 3rd ave exit. )


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 17, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> The IRS! We just got our "economic stimulus" letter stating that 100% of it will go to paying on Hubby's outstanding student loan. Makes me angry because my part was taken as well. Just not fair!
> 
> ~Punkin


Yeah..the whole thing was frustrating for me, as well. Their "calculator" told me I'd be getting back $900 based on the exact figures from my 07 tax return, with my daughter as a dependent. She turned 18 in May 07, but they let me claim her, and she was a dependent for the entire year. Well, they didn't allow me credit for her in the stimulus package, and I only ended up getting $300 (no idea where the other $300 went). Not very stimulating for me, unfortunately.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

*I am looking for a job and dealing with a gazillion headhunters as I can go in a lot of different directions...the LACK Of PROFESSIONALISM as in return of phone calls / emails is disturbing.....hey if you got bad news, just FKN GIVE IT TO ME.......I AM A BIG girl....i want truth not avoiding of it...*.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am looking for a job and dealing with a gazillion headhunters as I can go in a lot of different directions...the LACK Of PROFESSIONALISM as in return of phone calls / emails is disturbing.....hey if you got bad news, just FKN GIVE IT TO ME.......I AM A BIG girl....i want truth not avoiding of it...*.



You want my job? It pays 25 an hour but the hours are toxic lol


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> People who feel that escalators are stairs. No, escalators are transportation device made for you to get to point a to point b faster. Especially people who walk down on very narrow, steep escalators and almost knock the stationary person down three flights resulting in a terrible injury. And yes, there is an actual staircase next to the escalators for your convenience.
> 
> (escalator located at the Grand Central stop on the 7 train, 3rd ave exit. )



Does this mean I am a bad person for jogging on those moving walkways in airports? It's so fun to go so fast :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

I consider myself a fairly strong woman. I've been through, and put up with, a lot of shit in my 36 years....but now I'm a big, blubbering wreck after having been verbally accosted by a man who then proceeded to whip out his dick.
I haven't left my apartment complex property since it happened.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I consider myself a fairly strong woman. I've been through, and put up with, a lot of shit in my 36 years....but now I'm a big, blubbering wreck after having been verbally accosted by a man who then proceeded to whip out his dick.
> I haven't left my apartment complex property since it happened.



OMG Cam, have you filed a police report ?


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OMG Cam, have you filed a police report ?



Immediately after it happened. They said he fits the description of a serial flasher they're looking for. "You will be contacted if we catch anyone fitting his description" is what I was told.
I'm just glad that it didn't happen to a young girl.


----------



## Victim (Jul 17, 2008)

It's situations like that when you wish you had some habanero oil handy...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You want my job? It pays 25 an hour but the hours are toxic lol



*relocating to boston...hmmm ??????/ (I went to Northeastern a while back) I thought your job was ending soon? I want to work so bad..I would work toxic hours to feel needed and have a purpose again *


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2008)

The whole "kthnxby" thing has pretty much run its course, I think.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bad parents.

I was driving to Panara Bread to pick up my sister's lunch when I saw a father practically drag his son across the cement. At first I thought the kid was being funny but I took a look and I saw the kid crying, like his father legitimately hurt him.

I got out of the car and walked by without saying a word and when I walked by I heard the kid cry and his father shouted loud enough for me to hear "Don't fucking cry, don't you fucking cry on me."

It took every ounce of strength I had to walk in the store without turning around and spearing the bastard into the sidewalk, how dare he shout at a kid like that, I don't care if he threw a rock in a window or something.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2008)

actually: no. what I was going to say wasn't funny.

neeeeeeevermind.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 17, 2008)

That is terrible! No child should EVER be treated like that. No matter what!!!





KHayes666 said:


> Bad parents.
> 
> I was driving to Panara Bread to pick up my sister's lunch when I saw a father practically drag his son across the cement. At first I thought the kid was being funny but I took a look and I saw the kid crying, like his father legitimately hurt him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Bad parents.
> 
> I was driving to Panara Bread to pick up my sister's lunch when I saw a father practically drag his son across the cement. At first I thought the kid was being funny but I took a look and I saw the kid crying, like his father legitimately hurt him.
> 
> ...



okay so i was doing my thing at work the other day which is to just make sure people have a nice time while waiting in line... with simple jokes and kinda directing them where to go and such-

this small child about 5 or maybe 6 at most was jumping in the basket part of the cart... making the wheels move around. i simply walked over and told her to sit down because the mom was getting something from a shelf, which i was going to help her get.
she looked at me and told me to never speak to her child like that again...it was not MY job to babysit her child... blah blah blah.
i just said she was right, but it was my duty to make sure no one was hurt in the store, or parking lot.
cursing started so i just walked away, and i found out later she filed a complaint about ME at the service desk.

fast forward to 4 days later... her child fell out of the cart- onto the cement in the grocery part.
her child had to be life flighted to Denver, and is being treated in critical condition.
the only way i even remembered this lady and the child was because she had long red hair, and a cast on her left arm.

please- everyone i know this sounds pretty stupid, but please please please dont let anyones child do this.

and you would be surprised about the amount of children who get spanked in the stores here... like for real.it was kinda epidemic for awhile, and then other coworkers started calling DFS, or department of family services on them. it really died down.

i saw a mother slap her daughter in the face when the daughter started to throw a fit and spit into the mothers face after a fight about Hanna Montana clothes for school.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 18, 2008)

people who can't stop talking about their relationship in inappropriate settings.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 18, 2008)

the price of prescription drugs.

Jesus christ on toast, I'll be selling a kidney to stay "healthy"


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 18, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> okay so i was doing my thing at work the other day which is to just make sure people have a nice time while waiting in line... with simple jokes and kinda directing them where to go and such-
> 
> this small child about 5 or maybe 6 at most was jumping in the basket part of the cart... making the wheels move around. i simply walked over and told her to sit down because the mom was getting something from a shelf, which i was going to help her get.
> she looked at me and told me to never speak to her child like that again...it was not MY job to babysit her child... blah blah blah.
> ...



That's kind of the opposite to what I saw, your kids were acting like brats whereas mine just seemed to be abused.

I guess we all grew up differently, I myself could never hit a child that wasn't pointing a gun at me.

But anyway, the only thing annoying me now is I'm supposed to be going down to the Cape for a week but I can't sleep!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

this is the part to you that i meant... the rest i threw in because it kinda shocked me anyways...


Amatrix said:


> and you would be surprised about the amount of children who get spanked in the stores here... like for real.it was kinda epidemic for awhile, and then other coworkers started calling DFS, or department of family services on them. it really died down.
> 
> i saw a mother slap her daughter in the face when the daughter started to throw a fit and spit into the mothers face after a fight about Hanna Montana clothes for school.






KHayes666 said:


> That's kind of the opposite to what I saw, your kids were acting like brats whereas mine just seemed to be abused.
> 
> I guess we all grew up differently, I myself could never hit a child that wasn't pointing a gun at me.
> 
> But anyway, the only thing annoying me now is I'm supposed to be going down to the Cape for a week but I can't sleep!


they were acting like brats, and not to defend the father who was screaming at the child to stop crying... or to defend his actions with how he handled the situation... but you never know what the child was doing, or back story.

doesnt excuse anything... but we all have a limit. and until your in that position you cant really say you would never drag your child to the car while it was screaming in a public place, especially when others are actually verbally telling you to handle and or remove your child.i personally would drag/carry my child to the car if it was throwing a fit for a time out. better then spanking them but thats my choice.
was it right? nope...
if you honestly saw abuse you should have reported it.
and have fun in the Cape.

in other news.

*TIME DRAGS WHEN YOU MISS SOMEONE.*


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

The smelly guy that just left my work.


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

that the asshole i work with stood there and let me get a telling off for something that he and only he was responsible for....


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Immediately after it happened. They said he fits the description of a serial flasher they're looking for. "You will be contacted if we catch anyone fitting his description" is what I was told.
> I'm just glad that it didn't happen to a young girl.



(((((((Camellie))))))), I am so sorry this happened to you and I'm glad you weren't physically hurt but I know your shaken up by this. I hope they catch this bastard quick.


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I consider myself a fairly strong woman. I've been through, and put up with, a lot of shit in my 36 years....but now I'm a big, blubbering wreck after having been verbally accosted by a man who then proceeded to whip out his dick.
> I haven't left my apartment complex property since it happened.



awk mellie this sucks.

i was flashed once when i was about 13 with a schoolfriend and her mum.

her mum just shouted, in her crazy liverpudlian accent "put it away ive seen bigger and better!", grabbed our hands and quickly ran off.

her comedic rebuttle always helped me deal with it in a good way, but i know it must have been very scary for you.

hugs! xx


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Got stung by a bee 2x yesterday when I went to grab my hose to water my tomater plants......went inside and took some medicine that I disolve under my tongue that I got at whole foods and it worked immediately (i'm kinda allergic).....BUT!!!!! TODAY OMG.........itching insanely...just tried some more of that medicine..hoping to take the ITCHY OUT!!!!!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Got stung by a bee 2x yesterday when I went to grab my hose to water my tomater plants......went inside and took some medicine that I disolve under my tongue that I got at whole foods and it worked immediately (i'm kinda allergic).....BUT!!!!! TODAY OMG.........itching insanely...just tried some more of that medicine..hoping to take the ITCHY OUT!!!!!*



make a paste out of meat tenderizer seasonings (Adolf's works best if you have it) and water. Apply the paste to the bee sting area. also you can take some Benadryl and/or apply Benadryl cream to the area to help with the itching.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> make a paste out of meat tenderizer seasonings (Adolf's works best if you have it) and water. Apply the paste to the bee sting area. also you can take some Benadryl and/or apply Benadryl cream to the area to help with the itching.



*I dont know what meat tenderizer is? a1 sauce?.....the natural stuff I used a little while ago seems to have worked like a charm, APIS MELLIFICA, don't tell anyone but the expiration was 2002 :doh:

thanks for the suggestion though *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dont know what meat tenderizer is? a1 sauce?.....the natural stuff I used a little while ago seems to have worked like a charm, APIS MELLIFICA, don't tell anyone but the expiration was 2002 :doh:
> 
> thanks for the suggestion though *



You should be able to find Adolph's Meat Tenderizer in the spice section of the grocery store. It's more like a salt or powder if I remember correctly. mariac1966's combination of the benadryl and meat tenderizer concoction is probably the best remedy I've used on a bee sting. My mom used that on me growing up when I had gotten stung.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

I woke up with a chest cold, ugh:doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I woke up with a chest cold, ugh:doh:



Feel better g/f! :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Feel better g/f! :kiss2:



Thanks Chikie:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 20, 2008)

I spent that last 2 nights at my mum's sleeping on a love seat. I felt like I was sleeping with my knees in my face. Needless to say, I am VERY sore today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I woke up with a chest cold, ugh:doh:



Hope you feel better soon, Sugar


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

pretty much EVERYTHING is annoying me right now

mostly myself though



fuckin' Monday


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Sugar



Thanks Maria :wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

I think this bothers me every day - uneducated morons in positions of power.

Grrrr.................


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

People in my building that don't work. Guess what? I DO. So when you're at home all day on 'disability' or god knows what else, try and do your laundry then. So when the people that DO work come home (and are tired from trying to balance all sorts of evil invoices and sales summaries and feel like they're going to stab a sharp pencil into their own eye), they don't have to wait forever to get a goddamm machine.


Yes, i'm bitchy. No, it's not PMS. But if it was, i'd let you know that TOO.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> People in my building that don't work. Guess what? I DO. So when you're at home all day on 'disability' or god knows what else, try and do your laundry then. So when the people that DO work come home (and are tired from trying to balance all sorts of evil invoices and sales summaries and feel like they're going to stab a sharp pencil into their own eye), they don't have to wait forever to get a goddamm machine.
> 
> 
> Yes, i'm bitchy. No, it's not PMS. But if it was, i'd let you know that TOO.


Well, like, laundry would require me to get up. Man. I mean, walking is a drag. Plus Judge Judy isn't going to watch herself.


----------



## Pink (Jul 21, 2008)

The shortage of rocky road ice cream in my freezer. I really really need some.


----------



## Saxphon (Jul 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> People in my building that don't work. Guess what? I DO. So when you're at home all day on 'disability' or god knows what else, try and do your laundry then. So when the people that DO work come home (and are tired from trying to balance all sorts of evil invoices and sales summaries and feel like they're going to stab a sharp pencil into their own eye), they don't have to wait forever to get a goddamm machine.
> 
> 
> Yes, i'm bitchy. No, it's not PMS. But if it was, i'd let you know that TOO.




Can I get an Amen for sistah Surly ...........

AMEN!

(smile)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 22, 2008)

That the job candidate I championed against the reservations of the CEO failed his "piss test". What kind of mo' submits to a drug test when he expects to fail?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

I forwarded an e-mail and didn't listen to my little voice that it wasn't a legitmate deal. Now I got a scorching e-mail back from one of my friends and an admonition to check out snopes.com next time! :blush:

~Punkin


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 22, 2008)

I feel like a tank. 


Not 'too fat' per say (whatever that is). But almost too strong.


Not comfortable in my skin almost. I hate this feeling.


----------



## bexy (Jul 22, 2008)

having to work. yes, im lazy but i CANNOT get up in the mornings without crying. i need my sleep. the person i work with all day every bloody day doesnt help.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 22, 2008)

I came home to the contents of my kitchen trash can scattered all over the place, and my dogs looking quite smug and self-satisfied. 

God help me, I love them to bits, but sometimes they're total buttheads. 


P.S. The first person to suggest that perhaps I take better measures to secure my trash can gets clotheslined.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I came home to the contents of my kitchen trash can scattered all over the place, and my dogs looking quite smug and self-satisfied.
> 
> God help me, I love them to bits, but sometimes they're total buttheads.
> 
> ...





It is amazing what a dog will do to when they are mad at you for leaving.... they have their ways of getting even


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 23, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I came home to the contents of my kitchen trash can scattered all over the place, and my dogs looking quite smug and self-satisfied.
> 
> God help me, I love them to bits, but sometimes they're total buttheads.


You know, you should probably take be-


Carrie said:


> P.S. The first person to suggest that perhaps I take better measures to secure my trash can gets clotheslined.


*clothesline'd*

x_X


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Carrie, I'm with Wag about you taking better measures to secure that trash can, you hear? 

(Whew! Glad I wasn't the first one to say that!)


----------



## Ivy (Jul 23, 2008)

i haven't tried to draw in 4 years and it seems that i have lost any talent i once had.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 23, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I came home to the contents of my kitchen trash can scattered all over the place, and my dogs looking quite smug and self-satisfied.
> 
> God help me, I love them to bits, but sometimes they're total buttheads.
> 
> ...



I sooooooo feel ya Carrie. Last night it was a game of "let's keep shutting ourselves in the bathroom and then scratching the door to be let out". Why oh why do they insist on playing this game at 2 a.m.? 

Gena 
(with two butthead cats)

p.s. For the record, I did finally just keep the door shut, proving that at least *I *am trainable even if they aren't.


----------



## mrskeet (Jul 23, 2008)

Being single it sucks and I saw this movie 40 year old virgin and sadly I'm about to turn 38 and I'm still a virgin don't laugh it's not funny. LoL.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

mrskeet said:


> Being single it sucks and I saw this movie 40 year old virgin and sadly I'm about to turn 38 and I'm still a virgin don't laugh it's not funny. LoL.



Still being a virgin is not something to be annoyed with... I find it admirable that you haven't found the right one to have sex with yet. And yes, at times being single does suck... it would be nice to have a hug and a kiss every now and again.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> ...per say (whatever that is)....


Main Entry: 1*per se* 
Pronunciation: \(&#716p&#601;r-&#712;s&#257; _also_ per-&#712;s&#257; _or_ (&#716p&#601;r-&#712;s&#275;\ 
Function: _adverb_ 
Etymology: Latin 
Date: 1572 
*:* by, of, or in itself or oneself or themselves *:* as such *:* intrinsically 

Main Entry: 2*per se* 
Function: _adjective_ 
Date: circa 1655 
*:* being such inherently, clearly, or as a matter of law <a _per se_ conflict of interest>


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 23, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Main Entry: 1*per se*
> Pronunciation: \(&#716p&#601;r-&#712;s&#257; _also_ per-&#712;s&#257; _or_ (&#716p&#601;r-&#712;s&#275;\
> Function: _adverb_
> Etymology: Latin
> ...



Purrrrrr saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaye!


----------



## Brandi (Jul 23, 2008)

This happened last night and I went to bed pissed off and woke up pissed off. My daughter and I were out with a male friend at the Outback Steakhouse. My daughter spelt her name for the first time. I was excited and gave her a hug and told her I was proud of her...yes a little loud...not really loud, but I didn't care. No one else even noticed, but my male friend told me to shhussshhh and he used his index finger, almost to scold me. Hmmm...I didn't make a scene in front of my daughter, and ruin her proud moment...but omg I am sooooo pissed


end rant


----------



## Shala (Jul 23, 2008)

Brandi said:


> This happened last night and I went to bed pissed off and woke up pissed off. My daughter and I were out with a male friend at the Outback Steakhouse. My daughter spelt her name for the first time. I was excited and gave her a hug and told her I was proud of her...yes a little loud...not really loud, but I didn't care. No one else even noticed, but my male friend told me to shhussshhh and he used his index finger, almost to scold me. Hmmm...I didn't make a scene in front of my daughter, and ruin her proud moment...but omg I am sooooo pissed
> 
> 
> end rant



I cannot.....absolutely CANNOT STAND to be "shushed". 

It makes me furious!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

Brandi said:


> This happened last night and I went to bed pissed off and woke up pissed off. My daughter and I were out with a male friend at the Outback Steakhouse. My daughter spelt her name for the first time. I was excited and gave her a hug and told her I was proud of her...yes a little loud...not really loud, but I didn't care. No one else even noticed, but my male friend told me to shhussshhh and he used his index finger, almost to scold me. Hmmm...I didn't make a scene in front of my daughter, and ruin her proud moment...but omg I am sooooo pissed
> 
> 
> end rant



Oooooooo! That just makes me so mad, to be treated like I'm an unruly child. I sure hope you gave him a piece of your mind when you got him alone.

~Punkin


----------



## Saxphon (Jul 23, 2008)

Brandi said:


> This happened last night and I went to bed pissed off and woke up pissed off. My daughter and I were out with a male friend at the Outback Steakhouse. My daughter spelt her name for the first time. I was excited and gave her a hug and told her I was proud of her...yes a little loud...not really loud, but I didn't care. No one else even noticed, but my male friend told me to shhussshhh and he used his index finger, almost to scold me. Hmmm...I didn't make a scene in front of my daughter, and ruin her proud moment...but omg I am sooooo pissed
> 
> 
> end rant



That must have been a wonderful moment, to see what your daughter did that evening. It is a shame that a jerk would have spoiled the moment for you. With the exception of the two of you getting up on top of the table to dance, it would not have bothered me.

Remind yourself of how proud you are of your daughter, and what she did that night. The other stuff will pass.

Saxphon


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm completely broke. I have to travel to another city to pick up a cheque, and I don't have the money to get there. I have a ton of money coming to me, yet none on the immediate horizon. I moved to a new place and know no one. I have so much work to do, and I have about as much motivation and strength as a blade of grass.

All in all a great day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 23, 2008)

The ONE thing annoying me the most right now is that it's not ONE thing that's annoying me.


----------



## bexy (Jul 23, 2008)

whats annoying me the most right now? getting blamed for other peoples mistakes in work, and getting told off because "its only fair". >.<
how is it fair to tell me off when i did bugger all wrong!!!!?


----------



## leighcy (Jul 23, 2008)

What's annoying me most right now is reading some posts by some teeny girls on another board I go to. The worst part is, they're mocking a few other people on the board, and yet, the things they are mocking they are doing themselves. I can't stand hypocrites.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

I feel very irritable today and, needless to say, everything is annoying at this moment. I am tired of babysitting, I am tired of getting up at 5 AM... I could go on, but I will spare you the dramatics.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 23, 2008)

*My lack of patience. :doh:
* 

Seriously. It's starting to annoy the hell out of me.


I need to take a course in MELLOWING THE FUCK OUT.


Meditation perhaps?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the "Bananas in Pajamas" song in my head. :doh:


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 23, 2008)

Bullshit drama from other posters who prefer to talk shit rather than bring anything up directly.

Par for the course for Dimensions though, I suppose.


----------



## Ash (Jul 23, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Par for the course for Dimensions though, I suppose.



Hey now. Don't trash the whole of the boards because one poster annoyed you. It's just not nice. 

/direct


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 23, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Hey now. Don't trash the whole of the boards because one poster annoyed you. It's just not nice.
> 
> /direct



You're right, I overgeneralized. When you see it happening left, right and center though, it's hard not to feel frustrated.

Apologies to the people who aren't trying to constantly stir up shit.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 24, 2008)

Dane Cook is a douche.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I feel very irritable today and, needless to say, everything is annoying at this moment. I am tired of babysitting, I am tired of getting up at 5 AM... I could go on, but I will spare you the dramatics.



I'm sorry your feeling so frustrated G/F hang in there and remember you always have us.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Jul 24, 2008)

third party internet companies that promise you better service than the big boys, yeah right, hey verizon i can hear you now!!.......-dodo


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2008)

That I'm going to get yelled at for not completing my scanning DESPITE the fact that the server was down till about an hr ago and they made me go to the post office with mail that did not have the correct postage and had to shell out my money to pay for them. And on top of that, your eight-year old scanner is jamming for no reason every three pages. This is very condusive to my productivity.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 24, 2008)

Back spasms


----------



## Ash (Jul 24, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm completely broke. I have to travel to another city to pick up a cheque, and I don't have the money to get there. I have a ton of money coming to me, yet none on the immediate horizon. I moved to a new place and know no one. I have so much work to do, and I have about as much motivation and strength as a blade of grass.



Any blade of grass that can exist where you're currently living has some serious strength and motivation. Hang in there!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2008)

gah! trojan! *stab stab kill*

So, I've been Vundo'd, and I'm getting tired of endlessly "wiping all traces of it from my system" only to have it reappear every damn time I do SOMETHING that I know not what it is.

Vundofix fixes it, but only temporarily, and Spybot Search & Destroy destroys it, but only temporarily.

*argh*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 28, 2008)

This creature that's right outside my window, in the bushes. It sounds like some sort of small rodent, and it hasn't stopped making this nails-on-chalkboard noise for like 2 hours.

At least, it was making it 2 hours ago, and it's still doing it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

Going to Patriots Training Camp and finding out the pro shop is CLOSED.....every year its a tradition to go to a practice then buy the media guide...been doing it since 2003.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Going to Patriots Training Camp and finding out the pro shop is CLOSED.....every year its a tradition to go to a practice then buy the media guide...been doing it since 2003.



You went to the Patriots Training Camp and you're complaining?

Knock it off.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

The speakers to my computer aren't working and I can't listen to my favorite radio station (KBCY) while I'm posting!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2008)

Kids screaming in my ear over xbox live in burnout Paradise. Don't fucking get pissed off at me because I make you crash (which is what the object of the game is) while you're trying to look cool. Stay on your toes!


----------



## g-squared (Jul 28, 2008)

i burned my damn hot-pockets


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

g-squared said:


> i burned my damn hot-pockets



Don't think of it as 'burnt'....just think 'very well done'


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

I got a citation for not paying a parking ticket for something I didn't even do. How can they give me a ticket if I wasn't even there?


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 28, 2008)

PMDD....'nuff said


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I got a citation for not paying a parking ticket for something I didn't even do. How can they give me a ticket if I wasn't even there?



Don't pay it. They'll give you a court date and more likely than not the cop won't show up and they'll toss it.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 29, 2008)

~One step forward, three steps back.

~In a happy relationship with a man who thinks I'm sexy and beautiful... :wubu:

~Get my parents and sister trying to bribe me to lose weight, and giving me lectures over the phone. My father and sister are calling my mother an "enabler" because she doesn't try to convince me to find myself unhealthy and unattractive basically. As if it is EVER their place to tell me what is best for me.

~I thought they finally FINALLY understood that I am happy with me! Why do they have to keep trying to make me feel like crap?


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

my impatience, my itchy feet (not literally, i mean i want a new job), and having to wait for the thing i want most in the world.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm annoyed because the awesome Vivaldi hold music I am listening to while waiting to give my bank more money keeps interrupting every 20 seconds with WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY. YOUR CALL IS IMPORTANT TO US. PLEASE HOLD AND THE NEXT AVAILABLE REPRESENTATIVE WILL BE WITH YOU SHORTLY

Don't apologize to me, Phone Lady! Put the fucking Summer Concerto back on! It was getting to the good part!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 29, 2008)

im annoyed because i've been gone from this forum so long, im unsure about posting in places :\ hum!


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm annoyed because I have felt hot all day long. nothing I do makes me feel cool.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I'm annoyed because I have felt hot all day long. nothing I do makes me feel cool.



Hi Kathy.... try putting rubbing alcohol on your pulse points, i.e., wrists, behind the knees, and the sides of your neck.... Hopefully this will help you cool off.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 29, 2008)

That I cannot save the babies on Yoshis Island because I lost the charger for my DS Lite... I'm going thru Nintendo withdrawal!!!   :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 29, 2008)

I clicked on something...I don't know what...and now the settings on the monitor are all weird when I go in the chatroom. It's pissing me off.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> The speakers to my computer aren't working and I can't listen to my favorite radio station (KBCY) while I'm posting!



Sometimes that can be a good thing, especially on My Space when you don't want to hear some people's terrible music choices on their page.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 30, 2008)

That I want to communicate, but I can't think of a single interesting thing to say.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Sometimes that can be a good thing, especially on My Space when you don't want to hear some people's terrible music choices on their page.




Psst! She means MY MySpace page. I don't think Shoshie likes Alien Ant Farm 

Smooches Shoshie :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Psst! She means MY MySpace page. I don't think Shoshie likes Alien Ant Farm
> 
> Smooches Shoshie :kiss2:



I dont even bother having music on my page anymore, as I figure that I dont like other people's music choices, so why would they like mine?

Wonderful news about your neice. Baruch Hashem.


----------



## Suze (Jul 30, 2008)

At the moment? My 24/7 sweating upper lip. 

Seeking volunteers to lick it off every fifteen seconds or so.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 30, 2008)

The disorientation that's the result of very realistic dreams.

There's times when I wake up and I have no clue what the situation is.


----------



## Suze (Jul 30, 2008)

> At the moment? My 24/7 sweating upper lip.
> 
> Seeking volunteers to lick it off every fifteen seconds or so.


did this really gross people out? in that case; sawy.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

That I still have a whole bushel of peaches to do something with.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 30, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> ~One step forward, three steps back.
> 
> ~In a happy relationship with a man who thinks I'm sexy and beautiful... :wubu:
> 
> ...



ugh. i feel you.
i was recently told my my loving family they would pay for gastric bypass... all i had to do was go through with it.
because this will solve all my issues.
forget that i am happier now then i was at a size 8.
i work, and work hard.
i have a loving respectful person in my life, who is also intelligent and employed.

i have been bribed with a car, money (a hundred dollars for each 10 freaking pounds), and even a trip to mexico. as long as i could fit comfortably in the flight seat...

i fit fine in a seat... and i would rather walk to work, go to japan, and work for my money.

keep your head up... you are awesome.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

im annoyed by the fact that my bathroom is downstairs and i am upstairs.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

My arm randomly started hurting this morning. It woke me up it was aching so bad. I finally went back asleep but I was woken up again a few hours later. :[ I don't know whats wrong it, but it sure is annoying.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 30, 2008)

Pop Quiz Hot Shot -

IF A CERTAIN POSTER POSTS ANOTHER PICTURE OF HIS/HER SELF BY THE END OF THIS POST, I WILL BLOW UP DIMENSIONS.

IF THIS POSTER DECIDES TO POST IN ANOTHER THREAD NOT DEDICATED TO HIS/HER SELF, I WILL NOT BLOW UP DIMENSIONS.

SO, WHAT WILL HAPPEN?

Basically, you are all fucked.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pop Quiz Hot Shot -
> 
> IF A CERTAIN POSTER POSTS ANOTHER PICTURE OF HIS/HER SELF BY THE END OF THIS POST, I WILL BLOW UP DIMENSIONS.
> 
> ...




You crack. me. up.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 30, 2008)

Can this day go by any slower???


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm also annoyed by the fact that I can't give Justin rep again, because I totally would...just for being cute.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 30, 2008)

That I couldn't find what I wanted on the fruitless escapade.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 30, 2008)

End of the month brokeness. Brokeness? Is that even a word? Meh. Whatever.


----------



## bexy (Jul 30, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> ugh. i feel you.
> i was recently told my my loving family they would pay for gastric bypass... all i had to do was go through with it.
> because this will solve all my issues.
> forget that i am happier now then i was at a size 8.
> ...



dont ever ever change. youre wonderful. if its ever what you want then do it, but not now, not for anyone else.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 30, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> ugh. i feel you.
> i was recently told my my loving family they would pay for gastric bypass... all i had to do was go through with it.
> because this will solve all my issues.
> forget that i am happier now then i was at a size 8.
> ...




That would be the effin day my family said something like that to me.

I find that horrifying.

What do you say to them in response?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Can this day go by any slower???


 This day is going so slow it's putting me to sleep. This is me at my desk: :bow: without the smirk...or the hat.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> This day is going so slow it's putting me to sleep. This is me at my desk: :bow: without the smirk...or the hat.



Bet you would rock a smirk...or a hat


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I miss Naiomi


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

The new kettle that my sister bought me recently. Not only did I get burnt by it last week when I dropped it, this morning it has decided to die.
Oh well I needed a safer one anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pop Quiz Hot Shot -
> 
> IF A CERTAIN POSTER POSTS ANOTHER PICTURE OF HIS/HER SELF BY THE END OF THIS POST, I WILL BLOW UP DIMENSIONS.
> 
> ...



You know Justin....if YOU decided to make your own thread and post many pics of yourself in it.....it would be quite popular, too :batting:




hint, hint


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 30, 2008)

Take some pictures of yourself playing at a lakehouse.

Type up a model's release and post it along with the pictures saying you totally agreed to it.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2008)

that i've spent my entire day off doing nothing.

bah.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 30, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> That I still have a whole bushel of peaches to do something with.


Millions of peaches! 
Peaches for free!

-Rusty


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> dont ever ever change. youre wonderful. if its ever what you want then do it, but not now, not for anyone else.



thanks bexy.
it is not something i am interested in... not in the least. not even when i didnt have a job and could have lost 20 pounds to make ends meet. i would have rather go into debt... honestly then change who i was.
bribing me doesnt work anyways... cuz i would just buy more food with the money.
lolz.

back at ya, we are awesomesauce.



Surlysomething said:


> That would be the effin day my family said something like that to me.
> 
> I find that horrifying.
> 
> What do you say to them in response?


i just politely tell them thank you for taking my health into consideration... but im not interested in it at all... as gastric would be very costly... and i would have to take so much time off for it... and then the cover up surgery. 

or if they use the money tactic, or the car tactic... i just simply say if i needed something that bad i deserve to not have it if i cant provide it for myself. if i cant afford a car right now... then i cant just have one given to me, or if i spend a hundred bucks at the bar then i deserve to face that consequence.
the part that does kinda hurt my feelings is i am really active. i work hard each night, and then babysit early in the am a 11 month old. i walk and swim alot too, just about each day. 

i let them know im big boned but i didnt get this way from just being born, it is my personal choice. i like it, and love myself.

they just dont understand. so i let them talk about it... about the health risks- diabetes, heart issues, joint, etc.
or how pretty i would be if i were thin. which just makes me smile... as i think i am kinda hot now. they mean well, and im kind used to it... but it tends to really resurface each summer around this time. we all gather and see each other more, comments are said.i think i get a rise out of them, because i wear a bikini :happy: and sit and eat cake too.
maybe i ask for it? then again this is a family that hates to "waste food" so you "should eat everything on your plate...." 
what a twisted web right?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

No, Sorry I do not care about the Olympics. That does not make me unpatriotic or apathetic, I just do not care! Especially since the Chinese will be censoring internet usage, and spectators holding up signs supporting their countries. Better round up all those pesky trouble makers also and hide them away.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 31, 2008)

the thing most annoying me is that I have to leave Japan today and I've met so many wonderful people in such a short space of time here and now we have to off to china which takes the sting off'f it a bit, I'm just wishing now that I could have been a part of this student community for the last 11 months


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 31, 2008)

*WEll the thing i was happiest about yesterday has turned sour fast 
I sold 2 fenders and a gas tank, on ebay motors, and the guy that won the 2 fenders says now..he doesn't want them if he can't have the fender too....

TOO BAD...he is blaming his *AUTO SNIPER* for screwing it up....but still falls under the category of NOT MY PROBLEM!!! but he seems to think it is*...


----------



## Tooz (Jul 31, 2008)

supersoup said:


> that i've spent my entire day off doing nothing.
> 
> bah.



You didn't take an OMFG MATH TEST?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2008)

I have more than one. Sue me.


Indifference.

My new Imac crapping out and taking all my desktop files with it.

Forgetting my notes at home.




That's the gist of today.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 31, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I have more than one. Sue me.
> 
> 
> Indifference.
> ...


IMac failing? That's unpossible! I mean, uptime, reliability, style?

Not making light of your issues, it's just something I don't really hear about. It's mostly a Mac not deciding to turn on anymore. They don't fail, they just disagree on what your definition of 'operational' is.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 31, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> That I couldn't find what I wanted on the fruitless escapade.


What kind of fruit were you looking for? :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> IMac failing? That's unpossible! I mean, uptime, reliability, style?
> 
> Not making light of your issues, it's just something I don't really hear about. It's mostly a Mac not deciding to turn on anymore. They don't fail, they just disagree on what your definition of 'operational' is.


 

It's a machine like anything else. -shrug-

I just want it to work.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 31, 2008)

Tooz said:


> You didn't take an OMFG MATH TEST?



oh yes. yes i did do that.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had nothing but songs from adverts in my head all day.

First it was Sunshine Lollipops and Rainbows. Now it's Hap-Hap-Happy Day!

Damn you the 40's! And your catchy feel good tunes!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Post infusion headache  that usually lasts for a few days.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

Exxon making the highest profit ever in the first quarter and I had to cancel cable - landline phone, and no more bi weekly manis for me. And thats just the small of how crappy the whole thing is. 

I mean didnt they rasie prices because there was a possiblity that there would not be enough supply? looks like there was enough to supply lots of oil companies with multi billion dollar profits.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't stop biting my nails today. I hate it.


----------



## bexy (Aug 1, 2008)

the feeling that someone is angry at me and i dont know what i am supposed to have done wrong


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm spending the weekend with 3...count em...3 couples and I'm the only single one.

Last night was so painful with all thge hand holding, the kissy faces and stories about how they fell for each other.

I may not make it to Sunday, I might hang myself in between.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm spending the weekend with 3...count em...3 couples and I'm the only single one.
> 
> Last night was so painful with all thge hand holding, the kissy faces and stories about how they fell for each other.
> 
> I may not make it to Sunday, I might hang myself in between.



hang in there.... I am sure there is something you can learn from all of this.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

That it takes me so long to become annoyed with some people that have treated me badly......it hits me months...even years later. Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That it takes me so long to become annoyed with some people that have treated me badly......it hits me months...even years later. Wtf is wrong with me?



maybe you are hoping the good in them will come out one day


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> maybe you are hoping the good in them will come out one day




Yeah....I'm one of those people that keep seeing the good side....and get bitten by the bad. I think that I tend to feel that I owe them something....like I have to see the good side if we come from similar backgrounds....because that's what I want people to see in me. 
Feeling odd tonight......I must be one of those moody women people talk about


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah....I'm one of those people that keep seeing the good side....and get bitten by the bad. I think that I tend to feel that I owe them something....like I have to see the good side if we come from similar backgrounds....because that's what I want people to see in me.
> Feeling odd tonight......I must be one of those moody women people talk about



I am the same way.... I like to always give people the benefit of the doubt. In the meantime, I am the one who usually winds up getting hurt by people, including (and especially) family members. And no one better talk about you, I will have to send a pitbull attack dog after them, lol


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where the effin' hell is my suitcase?!?!



I'm TRYING not to procrastinate, but my luggage decided to play hide and seek...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Where the effin' hell is my suitcase?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm TRYING not to procrastinate, but my luggage decided to play hide and seek...



Would you like to borrow mine?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah....I'm one of those people that keep seeing the good side....and get bitten by the bad. I think that I tend to feel that I owe them something....like I have to see the good side if we come from similar backgrounds....because that's what I want people to see in me.
> Feeling odd tonight......I must be one of those moody women people talk about





mariac1966 said:


> I am the same way.... I like to always give people the benefit of the doubt. In the meantime, I am the one who usually winds up getting hurt by people, including (and especially) family members. And no one better talk about you, I will have to send a pitbull attack dog after them, lol




girls ....girls...girls......come sit next to Auntie Monique....she will help you with your wimpiness....




of course, I suffer from my own brand of not being smart..so..I might need to have you return the favor..heh


----------



## Weeze (Aug 2, 2008)

My boss. He can't make up his mind as to whether or not we're closing. If I need to find a new job, I need to know about it!!!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Aug 3, 2008)

krismiss said:


> My boss. He can't make up his mind as to whether or not we're closing. If I need to find a new job, I need to know about it!!!!



my advice..poke your boss in the eye, that should make them decide quicker   i hope that it doesn't close! 


im annoyed because i've just managed to break a cupboard door in my mums new kitchen..i obv put too much weight on it when i stood up..shes going to kill me *SIGH!!*


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed because I have a nagging feeling that I'm going to forget something for my trip- I'm leaving at the ass crack of early tomorrow, so it's just last minute nerves, but I wish they would go away!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2008)

I got just my paycheck on Thursday and it's already spent. Darn bills and necessities! 

~Punkin


----------



## mossystate (Aug 4, 2008)

Meat that has been injected with a salt solution

I have complained about it on the Food board. I got some of my heavier groceries delivered. I saw they had a good deal on pork loin roasts. When I got it, I saw that it was not from the case ( showed that way on their site ) and was encased in plastic. Was a John Morrel, or however the hell you spell it.

Nasty frickin salt water injected meat.


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

my boss. my job. the fact that i saw my ex best friend and didnt punch him when i should have. i said i hoped he was well, when what i really meant was i hoped he fell into a vat of acid for everything he did to me :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 4, 2008)

This stupid annoying Verizon "who's my cuddle bear?? I'm your cuddle bear. *shrieks* oh my cuddle bear. HI Cuddle Bear!!" Commercial!!! :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

My lap band is making my life so miserable at the moment. I could not eat at my sister's birthday party tonight. Why cant I just be normal like everybody else?


----------



## Friday (Aug 4, 2008)

'Cause you're better.

I'm running up the white flag at work. Get me some help here people or I'll be going out on stress leave.


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

ok seriously now, my boss.

had a customer complaint, dealt with it best i could. customer still wasnt happy so asked to speak to the boss. boss in another store. gave customer phone number to call her. apparently i did the wrong thing.

so exactly why be the boss if not available to deal with stuff like this? i certainly dont get paid enough to deal with this crap.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2008)

It's so gorgeous out.

I'm wearing a new red sleeveless top and cute jean capri's and I feel like a TANK.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 4, 2008)

A girl I like just signed on my buddy list and I froze an I'm too scared to even say hi. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 4, 2008)

Annoyed and MAD...lol...no..really....pissed off.......I was outbid on an item on Ebay...I REALLY WANTED THIS .....I thought I was in the clear.......somebody snuck in as I was frantically trying to place another bid..............................................my heart actually flip-flopped.............................................WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

:doh:


----------



## leighcy (Aug 4, 2008)

The thing most annoying me is this certain stalkerish person who is completely psycho.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 5, 2008)

every single freaking faucet in my house is DRIPPING arrrgghhhh!!! :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 5, 2008)

The new washer motor went out, so it neither agitates nor spins. Had to wring out a whole load of soaking wet towels to dry. Plus, the Home Depot warranty expired EXACTLY one year ago (1 year warranty), so the manufacturer has to send someone out.

Already have a load of kid socks and poo poo undies to wash...I need something that, ya know, _washes_.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

My doctor changed my dosage..and now I feel like a monster. 
An ugly dumb monster.....


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

It's hard to pick one today.... I'm gonna say at least two-

1. That my truck is dead.

2. That some people are rude morons.


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 5, 2008)

My beloved evil cat knocked my glasses from my bedside shelf into my bed. I was blissfully asleep, and didn't realize it until I woke up, put my elbow on them, and shattered them into a million pieces.

ARGHADJHGADJ HL A DLH!!!!!


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 5, 2008)

I cannot manage to successfully make macarons. I've tried, I've failed, I've tried again, I've failed. I've cried, I've thrown tantrums, I've taken my time and I've done it quickly and it just WILL NOT WORK. : ( 

HELP ME.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Annoyed and MAD...lol...no..really....pissed off.......I was outbid on an item on Ebay...I REALLY WANTED THIS .....I thought I was in the clear.......somebody snuck in as I was frantically trying to place another bid..............................................my heart actually flip-flopped.............................................WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :doh:



What were you bidding on?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)

That I have to write down everything or I will not remember it. I have to write down to bring the washing in, or put the rubbish bins out.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Dentist worked on my mouth today. It was way in the upper back, in a spot that's hard to get to. I'm totally sore, half my head, even up around my eye - I think it's from the injections.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> every single freaking faucet in my house is DRIPPING arrrgghhhh!!! :doh::doh::doh:



* hands Goof a tissue *...it's not the faucets




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What were you bidding on?



You are really nosy ( to keep with my above post to Goof ). Twas some chain.




Santaclear said:


> Dentist worked on my mouth today. It was way in the upper back, in a spot that's hard to get to. I'm totally sore, half my head, even up around my eye - I think it's from the injections.




Ack...poor Santa. Probably a combo of that, and the fact that your mouth was open wider than usual....of course...I have never seen you eat. But..really...I feel for you.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What were you bidding on?





mossystate said:


> Twas some chain.



A chain for her servants, GEF. :bow:



mossystate said:


> Ack...poor Santa. Probably a combo of that, and the fact that your mouth was open wider than usual....of course...I have never seen you eat. But..really...I feel for you.



I think it's the nerves in my jaw, actually. Ever since I had my wisdoms out (26 years ago)  they (the nerves) seem to go absolutely _nuts_ whenever I'm injected back there - pains all thru my head, jaw, even up above my eye. Maybe I'm slightly allergic to the stuff they inject ya with, dunno. I'll live. (Thanks for letting me complain!)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That I have to write down everything or I will not remember it. I have to write down to bring the washing in, or put the rubbish bins out.



_*writes down some stuff for Susannah to remember_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

We've been short-handed at work this week and still the big boss doesn't want to pay overtime! :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 6, 2008)

Another night, another bad date.... *sigh*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That I have to write down everything or I will not remember it. I have to write down to bring the washing in, or put the rubbish bins out.



Make sure you write this down:::

*((((((HUGS)))))) from Maria*


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 6, 2008)

The one thing that is annoying me most right now is the lack of manners in movie theaters. Please pardon the rant but; if you need to check your messages on your cell phone then leave your seat and go into the lobby! I needn't have the flow of the film interrupted by text messaging or talking. Last night I saw The Dark Knight and the couple behind me, teenagers, spoke out loud and laughed throughout the first twenty minutes of the film. When the male member of this relationship began a conversation on his cell, I turned around and told him to watch the movie or leave. They either left the theater or found different seats because they did move. I've paid $9.50 to be entertained by what's on the screen not to be annoyed by ignorant louts. If you feel that you're that important that you have to check your messages every ten minutes I have news for you, YOU'RE NOT! Stay home. Matt


----------



## Shosh (Aug 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Make sure you write this down:::
> 
> *((((((HUGS)))))) from Maria*




Thank you so much Maria.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 6, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Another night, another bad date.... *sigh*





you seemed pretty into me at the time!


----------



## Just_Jen (Aug 6, 2008)

Im so annoyed. 

At a guy im kinda seeing but really not because he's such an idiot haha. First time he's talked to me all day and he asked how i was and i had replied that i was feeling lonely and had just watched this sickly sweet tw drama that made me feel meh and his response was 'Kool'...i mean wtf?! pay some damn attention or dont bother talking to me! He's done this quite a few times lately. Another person i'm supposed to be able to talk to about how i feel and not giving a care.

*SIGH*

im fed up of people. i just want to stamp my fight and scream 'LISTEN TO ME'. i feel invisible to everyone lately. HUM!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 6, 2008)

I was very annoyed today when I was driving through town and on the other side of the road an AMBULANCE with its lights FLASHING was trying to back out into the road.

AND NO ONE WOULD STOP.

I wanted to get out and scream at everyone.


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> you seemed pretty into me at the time!



Sorry, I was kinds faking, didn't want to hurt your feelings, just learn from what ya did right


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2008)

Getting called into work at 1 in the morning with barely enough gas to get around, probably being put on utility with never ending product till 4:30.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

people that don't understand that when the store closes, you get the f*** out.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2008)

That I am going to have to leave my home at 6am tomorrow morning to travel to the city for an appointment. It is still winter here and freezing.


----------



## Kiyera (Aug 7, 2008)

My own insecurities and low self-confidence. My jealousy and my seeming inability to overcome it no matter how often I tell myself that it's all in my head. The self-destructiveness of this cycle and my inability to stop it.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2008)

That some people don't give a shit about those with an obvious mental illness.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2008)

Daughter's boyfriend. Virtually everybody but her can see that he's using her and lieing through his teeth to her on a regular basis....except her.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Cake.
I can't figure out if the red velvet needs chocolate strips on it or should I just leave it with the icing. hummmm.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 8, 2008)

God damn Zubats!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 8, 2008)

When there is construction, and there is this giant sign that says "LEFT LANE CLOSED 1/2 MILE !!!!! And traffic is backed up enough as it is. And there are a dozen or so cars who wait till the last friggin minute to decide (or just realized) that they have to merge. Those people annoy me, but not as much as the jackbag who decides he's going to be Mr. Friggin Nice Guy and let all those cars over, holding up everyone who took it upon themselves to get over at a reasonable location  That guy annoys me to no end!!!!!!!! It's times like that, I wish I had one of these in my car.
Horn Blasters


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> ... And there are a dozen or so cars who wait till the last friggin minute to decide (or just realized) that they have to merge. Those people annoy me, but not as much as the jackbag who decides he's going to be Mr. Friggin Nice Guy and let all those cars over, holding up everyone who took it upon themselves to get over at a reasonable location
> ...



That's the pisser Daddyoh... I think many of these people realize the lane that is about is the faster one and there will be a Mr. Friggin Nice Guy there to let them in! We ran into the same thing on I-5 through the Central Valley in CA... we sat there forever!

I like the horns BTW... I may just get one for my truck! 

Honk honk...


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 8, 2008)

when the pharmacy doesn't have any of the medication you need in stock so they can't fill the prescription for another FIVE DAYS. GRRRRR!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> That's the pisser Daddyoh... I think many of these people realize the lane that is about is the faster one and there will be a Mr. Friggin Nice Guy there to let them in! We ran into the same thing on I-5 through the Central Valley in CA... we sat there forever!
> 
> I like the horns BTW... I may just get one for my truck!
> 
> Honk honk...



The website really does not do them justice. Unfortunately they are illegal in my state. But I had the displeasure of hearing one in person, and they are just as loud as a freight train horn. Darn near jumped out of my shoes at the demonstration.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 8, 2008)

my Sopranos tape didn't work...fug


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 8, 2008)

IC that I just woke up from like the longest nap ever, like, damn, way to waste the day self! Yet in the most awesome way possible. It was so long that I have woken up to a world I do not know. I don't know if I like it here .. so .. 

















actually, I think I'll stay. Shawshank Redemption is on and I gotta watch it like every single time.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 8, 2008)

1)My hubby has to work for the next four days and I'm going to have nothing fun to do at all this weekend! 

2) I have a couple of friends being bubbleheadedboobies and it's just plain not fun.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I just woke up from like the longest nap ever, like, damn, way to waste the day self! Yet in the most awesome way possible. It was so long that I have woken up to a world I do not know. I don't know if I like it here .. so ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Haha. I can't help myself from watching it whenever it's on too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2008)

I stop myself from doing that with Flashdance and Dirty Dancing......and yes, I am truly ashamed of myself and hope to purge myself with this admission


----------



## bexy (Aug 11, 2008)

whats annoying me is I am home alone, it is dark, I scare easily, and every bloody advert on TV seems to be for Rec, Cloverfield, Diary of the Dead or other friggin horror films...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> whats annoying me is I am home alone, it is dark, I scare easily, and every bloody advert on TV seems to be for Rec, Cloverfield, Diary of the Dead or other friggin horror films...



hahah oh man, I am such a pussy, I only watch DVDs when I am trying to sleep now, so I know there won't be any commercials. Used to have the TV on, but woke up one night all blurry eyed and when they were in focus again it was a commercial with the trailer for The Ring and I like backed so far up against the back of my bed I almost went through the wall. haha


----------



## mossystate (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh dear god....I would have SO much fun scaring the hell out of you two..........................it would be a good time...promise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happy:

signed

A Mild And Fun Sadist


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The DMV. I just bought a car on ebay from a lady in California, and I went in to get it tagged. I showed them all the paperwork, answered all their questions, was writing out the check, and ...what's this? The lady I bought it from had originally bought the car as a joint purchase with her fiance. So -- you guessed it -- the title is in her maiden name and her signature is her married name. Now I have to get in touch with her and have her fax her marriage license to the tag agency. God, I love bureaucrats! NOT.


Now that blows. I bought a new car from Arizona and while it was in transit it got hit by a semi truck. I managed to get my money back but not before my transmission blew on my current car and cost me a nice $3000 to get fixed. I feel for you.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Annoyed and MAD...lol...no..really....pissed off.......I was outbid on an item on Ebay...I REALLY WANTED THIS .....I thought I was in the clear.......somebody snuck in as I was frantically trying to place another bid..............................................my heart actually flip-flopped.............................................WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :doh:



Mossy girl...check out www.auctionsniper.com

It's won me a ton of auctions!

Set it and forget it! 

Chik


----------



## bexy (Aug 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> hahah oh man, I am such a pussy, I only watch DVDs when I am trying to sleep now, so I know there won't be any commercials. Used to have the TV on, but woke up one night all blurry eyed and when they were in focus again it was a commercial with the trailer for The Ring and I like backed so far up against the back of my bed I almost went through the wall. haha



Well seeing as we are sharing, this is how much of a freak I am. I won't watch dvds or listent to cds if I am home alone.
Why?
Well, in case there is an alien invasion/outbreak of war/cloverfield type attack/zombie influx and I miss the newsflash....obviously.

Yes I am a freak.



mossystate said:


> Oh dear god....I would have SO much fun scaring the hell out of you two..........................it would be a good time...promise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happy:
> 
> signed
> 
> A Mild And Fun Sadist



Meanie!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was pouring coffee into my favorite mug this morning and noticed it has a huge crack in it!  Hubby thinks he can fix it, but in case he can't, I've already he find a mug the same size to replace it.

~Punkin


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2008)

I won an auction on ebay for a great shirt...opened the package..smelled very badly of cigarette smoke...gag....right in the wash it went


----------



## bexy (Aug 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I won an auction on ebay for a great shirt...opened the package..smelled very badly of cigarette smoke...gag....right in the wash it went



hate when that happens...HATE IT!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I won an auction on ebay for a great shirt...opened the package..smelled very badly of cigarette smoke...gag....right in the wash it went



That is horrible!! I hope you left a comment about that on the seller's profile.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 12, 2008)

Cicada Killers 

View attachment CicadaKiller.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well seeing as we are sharing, this is how much of a freak I am. I won't watch dvds or listent to cds if I am home alone.
> Why?
> Well, in case there is an alien invasion/outbreak of war/cloverfield type attack/zombie influx and I miss the newsflash....obviously.
> 
> Yes I am a freak.



Alright, you got me beat .. although .. 

I do however, admit that I check inside my fridge for ZUUL before I go to bed every night.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Mossy girl...check out www.auctionsniper.com
> 
> It's won me a ton of auctions!
> 
> ...



!!!....That had to be what this woman used....thanks!




bexylicious said:


> Meanie!!!!




I would even flip my eyelids inside out while I do it....fun!...wanna see a picture?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> That is horrible!! I hope you left a comment about that on the seller's profile.



It wouldnt have been so bad if she'd stated that it comes from a smoker's home on the ebay page..then id have known to keep it far from my nose when opening the package!


----------



## bexy (Aug 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Alright, you got me beat .. although ..
> 
> I do however, admit that I check inside my fridge for ZUUL before I go to bed every night.



doesn't everyone? he comes in handy when I havent paid my gas bill but need to cook eggs...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Alright, you got me beat .. although ..
> 
> I do however, admit that I check inside my fridge for ZUUL before I go to bed every night.


Ok, out with it already...are you the Keymaster?


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well seeing as we are sharing, this is how much of a freak I am. I won't watch dvds or listent to cds if I am home alone.
> Why?
> Well, in case there is an alien invasion/outbreak of war/cloverfield type attack/zombie influx and I miss the newsflash....obviously.
> 
> OMG, I do this too! I can't listen to anything pre-recorded on tape/CD/radio unless I have people around, euuugh especially at night time. I always, always listen to live talk radio all throughout the night because of my tinnitus so have grown up with hourly news reports and feel all weird if I'm not kept ' in the loop', I'm glad I'm not the only nutter!


----------



## bexy (Aug 12, 2008)

Red said:


> bexylicious said:
> 
> 
> > Well seeing as we are sharing, this is how much of a freak I am. I won't watch dvds or listent to cds if I am home alone.
> ...


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Red said:
> 
> 
> > you have no idea how much better you just made me feel!! phew!!
> ...


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 12, 2008)

I am totally tweaked out and still kinda tripping from last night, so my head is killing me and all I want to do is go to bed but I can't. Bleh... why can't fun things have fun come downs!?!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 12, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> I am totally tweaked out and still kinda tripping from last night, so my head is killing me and all I want to do is go to bed but I can't. Bleh... why can't fun things have fun come downs!?!


TANSTAAFL.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 12, 2008)

The Hannah Montana Concert Playing in the living room- I had it on for my daughter and just realized she left the room...how long have I had to listen to this for no reason?!!?!?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Kareda said:


> The Hannah Montana Concert Playing in the living room- I had it on for my daughter and just realized she left the room...how long have I had to listen to this for no reason?!!?!?!





Lol I hate when that happens to me too


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 12, 2008)

Kareda said:


> The Hannah Montana Concert Playing in the living room- I had it on for my daughter and just realized she left the room...how long have I had to listen to this for no reason?!!?!?!



If I ever invent a time machine the first thing I will do is go back in time and save humanity by stopping Billy Ray Cyrus from writing songs and spreading his demon seed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> If I ever invent a time machine the first thing I will do is go back in time and save humanity by stopping Billy Ray Cyrus from writing songs and spreading his demon seed.



sounds like a plan.....hurry


----------



## Brandi (Aug 12, 2008)

Cyclists SUCK! Make up your freaking minds if you want to ride on the road or sidewalk...
Don't go against lights...or I may hit you with my car!
Don't take the whole lane if you ride on the road...I may side swipe you and laugh all the way home!
Don't go in and out of traffic, I may not see you...opppss your dead! *ok maybe just paralyzed*


/end rant
Who wants some ice cream now...lol ME!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 12, 2008)

Having to make something look nice, so the corporate jack asses think it always looks this way.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 12, 2008)

The one thing annoying me right now is that it's not Sunday.


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> The one thing annoying me right now is that it's not Sunday.



Patience Jim, Sunday shall come. Patience is a virtue I currently lack because the one thing annoying me now is it's not Sunday.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 12, 2008)

That annoying commercial for Secret deoderant when this annoying woman walks around a busy city, annoyingly raising her annoying arms and saying annoying things. It's annoying... truly!

But now I'm annoying myself I'm being so annoying saying annoying so much and giggling at my unabashed display of dorkiness to you all!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 13, 2008)

The guy that works at the games store I went into today was annoying me. he asked if I needed help, I smiled and said no... but he just stood there.

I said no! Stop making me feel uncomfortable.

Buttt... he was wicked cute, so I wasnt too annoyed.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2008)

Someone who wants me to work for them again being foolish enough to tell me "You have a lot to learn" in a condecending way...yeah..real smart way to sway me to work for you again.

*angry*


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2008)

There are Cheez-its downstairs and I'm upstairs. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> That annoying commercial for Secret deoderant when this annoying woman walks around a busy city, annoyingly raising her annoying arms and saying annoying things. It's annoying... truly!
> 
> But now I'm annoying myself I'm being so annoying saying annoying so much and giggling at my unabashed display of dorkiness to you all!




Oh gawd...do you mean that really stupid one where she is giving five reasons to raise her arms? I nominate that one the most stupid commercial ever.........


They have taken stupid commercials to a new low....I hope it wasn't a woman that came up with the idea for that dumbass crap.....:doh:


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm hungry... What else? LOL.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I'm hungry... What else? LOL.


 

Your avatar kills me everytime I see it. Haha.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I won an auction on ebay for a great shirt...opened the package..smelled very badly of cigarette smoke...gag....right in the wash it went



It would have gone in the trash in my home Rowan.

By the way, did you buy a new car you lucky duck? I wish I could have a car.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 13, 2008)

That's the one! I mute it and look away almost everytime! It really makes me want to smash the tv, really.

Your nomination is one I would vote for because it IS the most stupid commercial ever!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh gawd...do you mean that really stupid one where she is giving five reasons to raise her arms? I nominate that one the most stupid commercial ever.........
> 
> 
> They have taken stupid commercials to a new low....I hope it wasn't a woman that came up with the idea for that dumbass crap.....:doh:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Lack of nookie. Or snuggles.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It would have gone in the trash in my home Rowan.
> 
> By the way, did you buy a new car you lucky duck? I wish I could have a car.



Yeah...i got it in February. I had no choice but to trade my 2003 Dodge Stratus in because things wrong with it just kept adding up and it was cheaper for me to just trade it in. The car that had the best incentives was a 2007 Kia Rondo, but it's about $120 more a month than i used to pay for my Stratus  I do really like my car though


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok I hate when this happens and its happened more then once !!!!!I take the dog out to do his business and people stop to talk to you. My dog will launch the rank Fart you know the deadly but silent kind, Leaving the person wondering "who did it?"


----------



## bexy (Aug 14, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok I hate when this happens and its happened more then once !!!!!I take the dog out to do his business and people stop to talk to you. My dog will launch the rank Fart you know the deadly but silent kind, Leaving the person wondering "who did it?"



LMAO!!! ha ha love it! he totally does it on purpose i betcha


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 14, 2008)

Me at around 9:20 AM: ZZZZZZZZ

*my cell phone rings*

Me: *answers* hewwooo?

Herald: Serial.....you wanna come in tonight at 10:30?

Me: swaaaureeeee

Herald: Ok, see you tonight.

Me: uh huhhhh *hangs up and falls back to sleep*

*3 hours pass, I wake up and see my cell phone's incoming call list*

Me: DAMMIT!

Yeah, I say just about anything when I'm asleep, i HATE 10:30 shifts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Me at around 9:20 AM: ZZZZZZZZ
> 
> *my cell phone rings*
> 
> ...



maybe you should shut your phone off when you are sleeping


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> maybe you should shut your phone off when you are sleeping



Eh....that's the horror of being on call. 

Sometimes they'll call that early to ask if I wanted to come in during the dayside instead of hiring me to work that night. Its much more fun working with the maintanence crew in the morning because you get out early in the afternoon even if you do janitor/electrician duty all day.

I'd love to shut my phone off but unless I already have a full work week scheduled, I can't.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Eh....that's the horror of being on call.
> 
> Sometimes they'll call that early to ask if I wanted to come in during the dayside instead of hiring me to work that night. Its much more fun working with the maintanence crew in the morning because you get out early in the afternoon even if you do janitor/electrician duty all day.
> 
> I'd love to shut my phone off but unless I already have a full work week scheduled, I can't.



sorry to hear that.... I hope you have a good night anyway!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 14, 2008)

Im annoyed that right over the computer Im sitting at (Im dogsitting for a friend) theres a dear head mounted on the wall.

Im not opposed to hunting. Id just rather not be surrounded by dead animals.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im annoyed that right over the computer Im sitting at (Im dogsitting for a friend) theres a dear head mounted on the wall.


Get a pair of stick-on googly eyes to enhance it before the aforementioned friend returns.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> Get a pair of stick-on googly eyes to enhance it before the aforementioned friend returns.



That is really a funny idea!! LOL


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> LMAO!!! ha ha love it! he totally does it on purpose i betcha



He sits with his tail wagging and that cheesy tounge hanging out the side panting.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 14, 2008)

I second that notion!!! Big time!!! 




That1BigGirl said:


> Lack of nookie. Or snuggles.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> Lack snuggles.





SweetNYLady said:


> I second that notion!!! Big time!!!



Me Tooooo!!!! I could definitely use some snuggles and hugs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 14, 2008)

Rowan, I bought a pretty half slip off ebay once and it was the same way....it reeked of cigarette smoke. It was just fine after a wash though and I'm happy with it 



bexylicious said:


> LMAO!!! ha ha love it! he totally does it on purpose i betcha



Lol, ChunkeyMonkey's story reminded me of the time I was standing in a vestibule full of people waiting for Sears to open one morning. I was holding my then infant daughter in my arms and she passed gas rather loudly. Everyone turned around to look at me...... :blush:

No, I didn't bother to try and explain it....was just glad when they finally opened the doors.....


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 14, 2008)

I wore the "wrong" shoes two days ago and the arch of my left foot STILL hurts because of that decision.

Anyone want to come rub a fat girl's ugly, aching feet in SoCal? Really...they are hideously unattractive feet, but the left one hurts! :happy:


----------



## AC4400CW (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm watching the Olympics, and Bob Costas really annoys the hell out of me. I'd pay extra for a Costas-free channel for the games.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 15, 2008)

Fucking netflix...

August 1 i called them and gave them a different account here in florida to change my account to. They charged my massachusetts acct which i was trying to close. I told them this and they issued a credit...TO THE WRONG FUCKING BANK! They issued the credit to my Florida bank instead of my Massachusetts bank. So, my massachusetts bank got an overdraft on it because of this. In trying to get them to fix this, they said they had to talk to my bank in massachusetts to see if they will waive the fees (as if they would..this is netflix's fuck up, not theirs, not mine). So because they are dragging their feet, not only do i have the netflix charge in the hold, the overdraft, but now i have an overdraft past due fee which will keep accruing every 5 days. I call netflix this morning to try to get this straightened out, their computers are down!!!! I call the bank in Mass, no record of netflix contacting them.


*screams* I really hate my life some days.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 15, 2008)

I have 2 days off between now when I leave for Labor Day...13 days from now.


----------



## bexy (Aug 15, 2008)

somebody has stolen a vibrator off a shelf in my work. and apparently its my fault.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 15, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> somebody has stolen a vibrator off a shelf in my work. and apparently its my fault.



Tell whoever is accusing you...."yeah..cuz im such a sex fiend...wanna make sure it's not in me right now??"

This is why i hate most people


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 15, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> somebody has stolen a vibrator off a shelf in my work. and apparently its my fault.


I want to know what sort of person is so desperate for a vibrator that they have to _steal _one.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2008)

Something personal is going on with one of my sisters and the rest of the family knows about it. I'm starting to worry because I think it's serious. I'm mad that no one in the house could sit down and be straight foward with me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 15, 2008)

I spent the morning with TCUBOB at the target range and gun shop. The owner was nice enough to hire a bunch of new staff, including a cute BHM. Good hiring choice shop owner!

So after shooting we spent like half an hour talking with one of the salesmen. The BHM was cute but not really my type. There was another guy though who was showing me a bunch of guns, talking with Bob about Texas stuff and generally being really friendly. I couldn't tell if he was just a friendly person who talks to everyone or if he was flirting. I was _hoping_ he was flirting but couldn't tell and also couldn't tell if he thought Bob was my boyfriend. I was trying to think of some subtle way to communicate "The guy I'm with is a platonic friend. If you're flirting please ask for my phone number." 

But I could not and now I'm spending my evening thinking "Was he flirting? Should I have slipped him my number? OTOH, if I slipped him my number and he was not interested I could never go back there."

I hate the post-flirtation second guessing.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 15, 2008)

Im annoyed that I keep having dreams about my ex.

EW.

and Im also annoyed that Im all dolled up with no place to go.


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

What's annoying me the most right now is sunburn. I'm burnt, but I'm not as red as Hellboy thank goodness.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just figured out what the odor is that is in my closet...... the carpet is all wet and mildewed. I am supposing that the central air line backed up!! YUCK......


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 15, 2008)

Every time I re-image computers for a classroom, a task that should be straightforward, there always has to be at least one computer that is a royal pain in the ass, and takes a ridiculous amount of time to get working properly!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I just figured out what the odor is that is in my closet...... the carpet is all wet and mildewed. I am supposing that the central air line backed up!! YUCK......



Hey Maria, do you have a Wet Vac? If not, Home Depot rents them, that will suck up all that moisture...you can point a fan in that direction and dry that up...watch mold/mildew, it can make you very sick!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 15, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> What's annoying me the most right now is sunburn. I'm burnt, but I'm not as red as Hellboy thank goodness.



Put the lotion on your skin, then put it back in the basket. Put the fucking lotion in the fucking basket!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Put the lotion on your skin, then put it back in the basket. Put the fucking lotion in the fucking basket!



It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 15, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Put the lotion on your skin, then put it back in the basket. Put the fucking lotion in the fucking basket!





MetalGirl said:


> It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again.



Buffalo Bill quotes!! *swoons*

Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me. *takes tucked pics*


----------



## Haunted (Aug 16, 2008)

People that don't understand how it feels to truly love, and that the only way to find out if the cliche hollywood love story really exists is to go to her!!!!!!!!


If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me
Well you got your reasons
And you got your lies
And you got your manipulations
They cut me down to size
Sayin' you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me
Seems the road less traveled
Show's happiness unraveled
And you got to take a little dirt
To keep what you love
That's what you gotta do
Sayin' you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't
You're stretching out your arms to something that's just not there
Sayin' you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me
Sayin' you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't
Sayin' you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about or love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey Maria, do you have a Wet Vac? If not, Home Depot rents them, that will suck up all that moisture...you can point a fan in that direction and dry that up...watch mold/mildew, it can make you very sick!




Thanks chikie.... I will be putting in a maintenance request this morning when the office opens. It is not an emergency so I probably won't any maintenance staff till Monday. I am going to request that they take out the carpet in my closet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey Maria, do you have a Wet Vac? If not, Home Depot rents them, that will suck up all that moisture...you can point a fan in that direction and dry that up...watch mold/mildew, it can make you very sick!




Thanks chikie.... I will be putting in a maintenance request this morning when the office opens. It is not an emergency so I probably won't any maintenance staff till Monday. I am going to request that they take out the carpet in my closet.


----------



## bexy (Aug 16, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Tell whoever is accusing you...."yeah..cuz im such a sex fiend...wanna make sure it's not in me right now??"
> 
> This is why i hate most people



LOL!! they arent sayin I took it, just that I should have been able to prevent who ever did take it. 



CausticSodaPop said:


> I want to know what sort of person is so desperate for a vibrator that they have to _steal _one.



me too!! bloody tramps!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Buffalo Bill quotes!! *swoons*
> 
> Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me. *takes tucked pics*




That had better not be MY tweezers tucked in there.....:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

The anticipation of starting and ending (a soon to be happening) 12 hour shift. Don't know why that annoys me. I have to think more positive. 3 days off AFTERWARDS!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> The anticipation of starting and ending (a soon to be happening) 12 hour shift. Don't know why that annoys me. I have to think more positive. 3 days off AFTERWARDS!



Just think about garlic bread....lol


----------



## Donna (Aug 17, 2008)

That I can't tell a certain soul that she is myopic, selfish, hateful, judgmental and very truly unwelcome in my world Well, I could tell her, but the satisfaction I would take from telling her to go to hell would not compensate for the ensuing shit storm.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2008)

Losing a match against Princess Peach in Super Mario Strikers on bullshit glitches.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

That the next 3 days are NOT going to be fun at work...moving and chaos...yuck!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 17, 2008)

My worthless brother-in-law has been promising his mother for a month now to put up her security door...he even went so far as to call 3 seperate times today to remind her he'll be here. Then he waits until she left (3 hours later) to call ME and tell me something (his PS3 is on the fritz ) came up. Too chickenshit to tell mom himself.

Oh...and *I* was the one to drag the bitchingly heavy thing out of storage so it would be ready. Now I have to put it back.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 19, 2008)

GAHHH FUCKING DAMN MOSQUITO BITES

Also 8am classes aren't terribly much fun.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 19, 2008)

The class I want to take this fall is filled!!!!! Praying a waitin list spot opens up.  WAH!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> GAHHH FUCKING DAMN MOSQUITO BITES



I hear you. Especially the ones on my feet and fingers.


----------



## garbled (Aug 19, 2008)

Rainfall for the dublin area so far this August is 497% of the seasonal average, i think i am growing gills.


----------



## bexy (Aug 19, 2008)

garbled said:


> Rainfall for the dublin area so far this August is 497% of the seasonal average, i think i am growing gills.



have you checked out the belfast floods? yup, 2 mins from my house....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have to wait until this weekend to get all the stuff from bedroom closet back into the closet. I don't like having all this stuff around.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

My list of current annoyances... lol

* when guys aren't prepared...
* class starts on Monday
* I have 2465098346 loads of laundry to do
* I have a disaster area for a bedroom
* When people say they want to make plans to meet up in a foreign country... but then never e-mail you back...



I think that's it for now.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 20, 2008)

Being too damn broke to take advantage of neither of not one but two deals of a lifetime...the kind of stuff that I'll probably be regretting the rest of my life not being able to latch on to one or the other.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm on the waiting list for 2 of my 4 classes and all the textbooks cost a bajilliondy dollars!!!


----------



## The Fez (Aug 20, 2008)

Reading Festival just started, and my backstage pass fell through 2 weeks prior, meaning I didn't have a ticket to go at all

sigh


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm on the waiting list for 2 of my 4 classes and all the textbooks cost a bajilliondy dollars!!!



Check Ebay and Amazon.com for used books


----------



## Mathias (Aug 20, 2008)

A baby that my sister is looking after is screaming her head off and it's driving me insane!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm on the waiting list for 2 of my 4 classes and all the textbooks cost a bajilliondy dollars!!!



I got all of my kids books from www.half.com

You can check your local Craigslist for used text books....

also, www.campusbooks.com



Chik


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Check Ebay and Amazon.com for used books





ThikJerseyChik said:


> I got all of my kids books from www.half.com
> 
> You can check your local Craigslist for used text books....
> 
> ...




You guys ROCK! :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> You guys ROCK! :kiss2:



I'm YOUR huckleberry  :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I'm YOUR huckleberry  :wubu:



You're a daisy if you do. :kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Another site to check is:

http://www.betterworld.com

and any purchase you make helps to support reading literacy!!


----------



## Suze (Aug 21, 2008)

hair roots.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 21, 2008)

Crashing Excel files. One day you're good, the next you're evil.


Why?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Crashing Excel files. One day you're good, the next you're evil.
> 
> 
> Why?


Been there, done that. 
Ended up having to rewrite the whole darn thing so it didn't use the extra brazillion rows that the new version allows. 
It annoyed me a few days ago.
I'm also annoyed that our security policies at work don't allow macros.
I understand why, but it would make one of my products ever so much easier to use.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 21, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Been there, done that.
> Ended up having to rewrite the whole darn thing so it didn't use the extra brazillion rows that the new version allows.
> It annoyed me a few days ago.
> I'm also annoyed that our security policies at work don't allow macros.
> ...



No macros?

Sacrilege!

My file is so huge that I can't even being to think about rebuilding it. Luckily I was crash free the rest of the afternoon. -sigh-


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

The thing that's annoying me the most right now is being stuck in some sort of weird middle ground.

Today, I had a guy tell me that I was too skinny and that I was prettier before I lost a bunch of weight.

I got kind of annoyed with him and had to distance myself from him for a bit to let this marinate.

Isn't that like what "average/normal" guys do when they tell a fat girl that she would be so much prettier if she lost weight??

Apparently, I'm too skinny for FAs but too fat for the rest of the population.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh- and another thing that annoys me.

I hate when you see someone who looks SO familiar and you KNOW that you know them, but you completely blank on their name and how you know them... and then remember their name 20 minutes later.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The thing that's annoying me the most right now is being stuck in some sort of weird middle ground.
> 
> Today, I had a guy tell me that I was too skinny and that I was prettier before I lost a bunch of weight.
> 
> ...



One FA does not = all of us, y'know?  But, yeah, I can see how that'd be discouraging. I don't know why anyone would actually tell a girl that .. fat or thin. Like, yeah, you'd look so much better this way or that way. An excellent way to give some one a complex really.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

I know one or two FA's opinions do not speak for everyone  but yeah... fabulous way to give someone a complex.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 22, 2008)

The one thing that is annoying me the most right now is (as ever) the bleedin morass--moraine--avalanche--whirlpool--of crap in me apt. The crap + the tasks undone/imagined/ignored/pushed aside/untackled!!!! It's like one giant foam finger wagging recriminatorily at me, backkkkk and forthhhhh. 

And so...I wait.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am annoyed that I woke up at 4AM for no apparent reason today :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2008)

garbled said:


> Rainfall for the dublin area so far this August is 497% of the seasonal average, i think i am growing gills.



It rains there that much in summer? Send a little my way. I live in a small country town that could use more rain.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 22, 2008)

When I sell something on Ebay, and I have 40 people watching my item, then *1* friggin person bids on it!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The thing that's annoying me the most right now is being stuck in some sort of weird middle ground.
> 
> Today, I had a guy tell me that I was too skinny and that I was prettier before I lost a bunch of weight.
> 
> ...




Welcome to my world love. At 175 pounds I am too fat for much of the world's male population, and here at Dims I am considered too small.

 That really called for a double eyeroll.

Meanwhile you are gorgeous. Any guy would be lucky to be your trophy husband.:bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Welcome to my world love. At 175 pounds I am too fat for much of the world's male population, and here at Dims I am considered too small.
> 
> That really called for a double eyeroll.
> 
> Meanwhile you are gorgeous. Any guy would be lucky to be your trophy husband.:bow:



Awww, thanks Shoshie. It takes a gorgeous girl to know one!!  Love you!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm annoyed because TS Fay is still going on and they made us come to work....punks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The thing that's annoying me the most right now is being stuck in some sort of weird middle ground.
> 
> Today, I had a guy tell me that I was too skinny and that I was prettier before I lost a bunch of weight.
> 
> ...





That happens to me too. I seem to be too large for the majority of the male population.... but yet I have been told at NAAFA dances that I am too small.... go figure  :doh:


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm annoyed at John McCaine, why is he still running?
I mean he's basically an idiot, and for once in my life i agree with Paris Hilton, he is just a 'really old' guy who is using his status as a vietnam war veteran against Obama's african-american background.

Well thats what it seems to me, though it is alot more interesting than the politics you get over here in england.

So even though it annoys me, i'm grateful for it.


----------



## bexy (Aug 22, 2008)

why did I just insist on emailing my ex best friend, the one who messed with my head for 2 years, who broke my heart in so many ways, who took a lying sluts side over mine in a fight, why did I email him after 6 months apart to tell him he hurt me and I miss him? What the hell is wrong with me?

Also, my depression is slowly creeping back up on me and I have done so well for so long  I don't know what to do.


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> why did I just insist on emailing my ex best friend, the one who messed with my head for 2 years, who broke my heart in so many ways, who took a lying sluts side over mine in a fight, why did I email him after 6 months apart to tell him he hurt me and I miss him? What the hell is wrong with me?
> 
> Also, my depression is slowly creeping back up on me and I have done so well for so long  I don't know what to do.



Start by waking up at whatever time you feel like. Then run a hot bath and soak to your favorite tunes (we all know who that is). Put on your comfiest robe and slippers and sit on the couch while downing copious amounts of macaroni and cheese. Then call that unbelievably lucky man of yours and have him bring over a couple of movies and a pizza. He can snuggle up with you (still wearing the robe and slippers by the way) and you can watch movies all night until he falls asleep in your arms.

Whenever you feel depressed, just think of how this made you feel and how you look forward to doing it again.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2008)

emotional vampires


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no theme song


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I have no theme song



man thats annoying when that occurs to you, i've always liked to think mine would be that one they play at baseball games, but i feel for you tiger, it is annoying


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> When I sell something on Ebay, and I have 40 people watching my item, then *1* friggin person bids on it!!!!


I feel your pain!


----------



## bexy (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> why did I just insist on emailing my ex best friend, the one who messed with my head for 2 years, who broke my heart in so many ways, who took a lying sluts side over mine in a fight, why did I email him after 6 months apart to tell him he hurt me and I miss him? What the hell is wrong with me?
> 
> Also, my depression is slowly creeping back up on me and I have done so well for so long  I don't know what to do.



AND NOW HE HASNT EMAILED ME BACK. Which I expected but I am still upset. Why do I do this to myself!?!



Victim said:


> Start by waking up at whatever time you feel like. Then run a hot bath and soak to your favorite tunes (we all know who that is). Put on your comfiest robe and slippers and sit on the couch while downing copious amounts of macaroni and cheese. Then call that unbelievably lucky man of yours and have him bring over a couple of movies and a pizza. He can snuggle up with you (still wearing the robe and slippers by the way) and you can watch movies all night until he falls asleep in your arms.
> 
> Whenever you feel depressed, just think of how this made you feel and how you look forward to doing it again.



aww, sounds good. it doesnt help though  and i never have anytime off my stupid job to do this also. i think its due to my meds being changed and my life being uber stressful at present.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> AND NOW HE HASNT EMAILED ME BACK. Which I expected but I am still upset. Why do I do this to myself!?!
> 
> 
> 
> aww, sounds good. it doesnt help though  and i never have anytime off my stupid job to do this also. i think its due to my meds being changed and my life being uber stressful at present.



well anytime you need somethin...ya got me now babe


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I sent out an e-mail to friends about organizing something for a friend's birthday and was shot down via "reply to all". Especially since the responder said the person wouldn't have wanted to go because s/he was trying to eat better. They'd already made arrangements to do something for the occasion and it was suggested that rather than go out to eat, I just show up for the original event and plan to sing "Happy Birthday" twice.

Screw you! I wouldn't have brought it up if the person hadn't already said they liked the idea to begin with. Y'all don't have to come and risk your precious diets. I'll take her by myself and we'll drink mimosas and eat bacon without you.

*goes back to her corner and pouts* And people wonder why I still feel like I'm on the fringes of the crowd? Prime example!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2008)

Im annoyed at myself for purposely trying to find reasons to not let a relationship grow.

i keep comparing him to my ex, but not in that "my ex was so awesome, ill never meet anyone as great as him" way. more like "what do he and my ex have in common that i hated?"... 

cant i just go with the flow and let things happen?


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

My BOGW was approved, and my tuition covered (so they told me), but now the website says I owe them $408.00 that I do NOT have! :doh: Time for a trip to the financial aid office Monday morning *sigh*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 23, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I have no theme song



Come on now, to quote the great John Spade when asked by his brother Jack Spade "Who are these guys?" John replied, "They're my theme music. Every hero's got to have some."


----------



## mademoiselle (Aug 23, 2008)

*actually i have two:*

first, my ipod!!! it wont turn on..:doh: i hope its still repairable..or else  

second, my neighbor..the noise, i cant stand it anymore..such losers..:doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I have no theme song



Borrow Melvin's Theme song (the Superhero from Jeff Dunham's comedy show) ("Da da-da daa!")


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxuv-En5EU4


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

More than one today...tough tittie:

My own nosiness
Liars
People who are so eager to please they tell you what they think you want to hear rather than the truth. :doh:


----------



## Haunted (Aug 23, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> People who are so eager to please they tell you what they think you want to hear rather than the truth. :doh:



I hate this it just makes getting to the bottom of shit so much more difficult My Mom is great at this one and it's so Frustrating the kicker is i used to do this till i realized how counter productive it really is !!!!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Politics, for the most part the world is bein run by a bunch of idiots (mentioning no certain presidents )


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 23, 2008)

The Obama/Biden ticket

...that I don't have enough beer to survive the evening...

and that my paycheck is late.:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 23, 2008)

I wanted to order some clothes this evening and the website to my favorite clothes store is down!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

JEALOUSY!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> The Obama/Biden ticket
> 
> ...that I don't have enough beer to survive the evening...
> 
> and that my paycheck is late.:doh::doh::doh:


I for one am dreading the inevitable "Obama Bin Biden" sayings that the freepers are going to start up with. I think Hannity just bricked all over his face on that one, because it's like Obama HANDED him a perfect catchphrase to use for the next 3 months.

Then again, I think Hannity jerks all over himself daily. Because really, what surface is better to receive his seed than his own perfect visage?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing. What makes you think I'm annoyed?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

People with NO BOUNDARIES!!!!!


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Thisthing!

She may look cute and all, but when she gets excited she howls (yes howls, not bark) and then MY dog starts barking and hell is loose. 

and i can't leave the window open because then she does this!
arrrrrjjhhgg 

View attachment IMG_0165.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Just think about garlic bread....lol




garlic bread? 
tasty! yes! :eat2:

but can give you bad breath too.
LOL! :doh:


I did survive. So no longer annoyed.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 24, 2008)

my feet, their really hurting when i walk. Damn my heavy girth, well only a little.


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 24, 2008)

Everytime I answer the house phone and it's for someone else in my house, the caller always assumes I'm a kid because of how I sound. No dammit, I'm 25 years old...however it does have its advantages:happy:
Whenever telemarketers call, they all seem to bypass talking to me and ask if they could speak to one of my parents.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Someone in the street said i looked about 12, do i look fucking twelve to you!!?!?

grrr


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

Not knowing the source of these headaches I've been getting. Maybe I'm not aligning my neck properly while I sleep, cuz I keep waking up with them.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Someone in the street said i looked about 12, do i look fucking twelve to you!!?!?
> 
> grrr




No...you look much older...saaaaaaay....Dubya's age or so 


Oh wait...I just saw your profile pic. Yes...yes you DO look about 12.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh cheers, that comment is of even more annoyance because i can't hit you for it  Oh well, at least i'm not really small. Anyway, who is Dubya? And why would you try and lie?


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Oh cheers, that comment is of even more annoyance because i can't hit you for it  Oh well, at least i'm not really small. Anyway, who is Dubya? And why would you try and lie?




I hit back and I'm MUCH bigger than you!  Dubya is George W. Bush...and I never lie, young man!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

I may be young but i'm not that young, not 12 young anyway.....aim 8 years older and i won't try and hit you, however big or pretty you may be! Do your worst!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I may be young but i'm not that young, not 12 young anyway.....aim 8 years older and i won't try and hit you, however big or pretty you may be! Do your worst!



*hugs you gently* There...my worst


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Certain people in my family.... sometimes I really feel that I would be better off without having contact with them.... Urgh


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 24, 2008)

No JoeFA, I think you look about 20, give or take a year.
Very cute indeed.


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 24, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Not knowing the source of these headaches I've been getting. Maybe I'm not aligning my neck properly while I sleep, cuz I keep waking up with them.



Sorry to hear that.
Are you a wild sleeper too?
I've never awaken to a headache but I have pulled a muscle many times in my sleep.


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Certain people in my family.... sometimes I really feel that I would be better off without having contact with them.... Urgh



Oh God, you are so in my head right now with this feeling.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2008)

Im annoyed at these stupid teeth whitening strips. Theyre the kind that dissolve, and man thats not a lie. They like to dissolve before youve even put them on! Sure they taste minty, but the goopy strips that didnt dissolve were easier to put on.

argh! my mouth is sticky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im annoyed at these stupid teeth whitening strips. Theyre the kind that dissolve, and man thats not a lie. They like to dissolve before youve even put them on! Sure they taste minty, but the goopy strips that didnt dissolve were easier to put on.
> 
> argh! my mouth is sticky!!!!!!!!!!!




Get Zoom whitening treatment. I had it done. It only costs $ 900  I had it done when I was still working.

Now I wonder what a good cheap alternative is.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

Krazykush said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Are you a wild sleeper too?
> I've never awaken to a headache but I have pulled a muscle many times in my sleep.



I've been told that I can be. I usually wake up near the same position I fall asleep in though. So it's a sort of... stealthy wild sleep. I woke up with a leg cramp once. :doh:


----------



## Haunted (Aug 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Certain people in my family.... sometimes I really feel that I would be better off without having contact with them.... Urgh





Krazykush said:


> Oh God, you are so in my head right now with this feeling.



DITTO MOFO's !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2008)

Went to the tag agency again this morning (2nd time in a week, last time they were closed due to rain from TS Fay), and they still havent gotten my title from Massachusetts so i can change my tags over. So now i have to start bugging Mass to send it down! GRRR


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Krazykush said:


> No JoeFA, I think you look about 20, give or take a year.
> Very cute indeed.



Thanks , much appreciated. At least thats someone....


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Thanks , much appreciated. At least thats someone....




Joe I think you are the new Patrick!


----------



## bexy (Aug 25, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Went to the tag agency again this morning (2nd time in a week, last time they were closed due to rain from TS Fay), and they still havent gotten my title from Massachusetts so i can change my tags over. So now i have to start bugging Mass to send it down! GRRR



awwk! whats a tag though!??


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 25, 2008)

...that I ran out of rep to give to the well-wishers on my thread


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Joe I think you are the new Patrick!



Patrick, who's Patrick?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Patrick, who's Patrick?



Patrick is another shall we say enthusiastic young FA, who came in here like a whirlwind, and pops in from time to time.
I think he was like a kid in a candy shop when he first came here.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm annoyed with the fact that I feel incredibly uncomfortable in my own skin today. 

I'm not even sure if that makes sense, but yeah, I'm just like not liking being me today.


----------



## Haunted (Aug 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm annoyed with the fact that I feel incredibly uncomfortable in my own skin today.
> 
> I'm not even sure if that makes sense, but yeah, I'm just like not liking being me today.



Strangely enough i can relate never actually thought about it till you posted it, But i am definitely picking up what your putting down


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know how to tie my shoes.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> awwk! whats a tag though!??



Aka license plates on my car  They call it a tag agency here lol I think its stupid too lol


----------



## bexy (Aug 25, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Aka license plates on my car  They call it a tag agency here lol I think its stupid too lol



I seeeeee now!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 25, 2008)

Friends who try stupid, backfiring relationship tactics with their long-distance male friend-with-benefits ("Go ahead, date someone closer, get out and meet someone!") then gripe from Hell to Breakfast about the fact their "man" is screwing someone else. BBBBUT...YOU TOLD THEM TO!!! We're guys, we don't read much into subtext here! If it's a test of our loyalty to throw us at another woman, we don't do well with those sorts of tests! It's like throwing a hot dog in front of a starving dog (one who has only been given hot dogs by you), and telling them to go ahead and eat it. Once the mutt gobbles it up, you smack them on the snout with a rolled-up newspaper and yell 'bad, bad dog'. WTELF?!

Postscript: Same friend assumes that since this guy of hers failed the 'test' that all men and relationships for that matter suck and are dead to her forever and ever, amen. I love you like a sister, hon, but Christ on a cracker, ease up a tad. Pretentiousness...let me show you it. :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 25, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Friends who try stupid, backfiring relationship tactics with their long-distance male friend-with-benefits ("Go ahead, date someone closer, get out and meet someone!") then gripe from Hell to Breakfast about the fact their "man" is screwing someone else. BBBBUT...YOU TOLD THEM TO!!! We're guys, we don't read much into subtext here! If it's a test of our loyalty to throw us at another woman, we don't do well with those sorts of tests! It's like throwing a hot dog in front of a starving dog (one who has only been given hot dogs by you), and telling them to go ahead and eat it. Once the mutt gobbles it up, you smack them on the snout with a rolled-up newspaper and yell 'bad, bad dog'. WTELF?!
> 
> Postscript: Same friend assumes that since this guy of hers failed the 'test' that all men and relationships for that matter suck and are dead to her forever and ever, amen. I love you like a sister, hon, but Christ on a cracker, ease up a tad. Pretentiousness...let me show you it. :doh:



For me I can't stand when a girl from far away says she's hanging out with all these guys but then complains when she sees or hears about you hanging out with a girl.....insecure much? lol


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The person who won't stop sending me texts asking if I know someone- who HAS to be the person they got my number from in the first place- Umm DUH I know that person, you got my number off their phone. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 25, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> For me I can't stand when a girl from far away says she's hanging out with all these guys but then complains when she sees or hears about you hanging out with a girl.....insecure much? lol


Oddly, that's part of my conundrum. She made no bones about the guys she would meet at a bar, how many of her myspace buddies or local friends wanted to know her in the Biblical sense. I think her FWB got off on it to some degree, but I don't care how much a guy says it turns him on to see other men jealous of him, he doesn't want to hear all the carnal knowledge of some guy who is doing her while you're not around.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Patrick is another shall we say enthusiastic young FA, who came in here like a whirlwind, and pops in from time to time.
> I think he was like a kid in a candy shop when he first came here.



Hahaha- he totally was like a whirlwind. He was everywhere and now he's MIA.




Back on track- I'm annoyed that it's only Monday.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Back on track- I'm annoyed that it's only Monday.



Patience.... Thursday will be here before you know it


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 26, 2008)

cute new guy never showed up at our meeting spot this afternoon. 

i cant be too angry though. something couldve happened and since we havent exchanged phone numbers, there was no way to tell me. on my way there, an ambulance went flying by in the direction he wouldve been coming from. i hope he wasnt in an accident.


hopefully, we'll talk soon and figure out what happened.


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 26, 2008)

my step daughter cause she is a big pain in the ass and thats a lotta ass lol
are all 14 year olds so moany and annoyin..... shes reading me typing this lol


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

the one thing annoying me right now...SPOTS!! I'm not 16 anymore, why am I still getting them!?!?!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> the one thing annoying me right now...SPOTS!! I'm not 16 anymore, why am I still getting them!?!?!



It is hormonal and genetic make up that apparently are a factor in getting spots. Poor Bexy.


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is hormonal and genetic make up that apparently are a factor in getting spots. Poor Bexy.



Its doing my wee head in Shosh, I was watchin a show the other day and it showed the Fraxel Therapy. The results are awesome but it looks very sore. I'm getting fed up with my skin.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Its doing my wee head in Shosh, I was watchin a show the other day and it showed the Fraxel Therapy. The results are awesome but it looks very sore. I'm getting fed up with my skin.



Bexy, my daughter suffers with acne. I recently read that apple cider vinegar is a good and inexpensive remedy for it, so I did a little research. Here is some of what I found:



> Acne
> Apple cider vinegar is a home remedy for acne. A typical application is one part apple cider vinegar to three parts water and the solution is dabbed onto the pimple. Although some people swear by it, caution should be used because there have been case reports of skin damage and burns from using full-strength vinegar on the face.
> 
> http://altmedicine.about.com/od/applecidervinegardiet/a/applecidervineg_2.htm


http://www.acne.org/messageboard/index.php?showtopic=108428&st=0
http://www.acne.org/vinegar-as-a-topical-reviews/30/page1.html

You can use it topically, as described above, or drink it. I've used it for heartburn and it's horrible going down, but does the trick. You want to be sure to get the non-pasteurized kind, because processing removes most of the benefits. Also, google it for yourself and do lots of reading regarding the warnings of it's use - be sure to dilute it with water whether drinking it or using topically, or add it to tea with honey.


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Bexy, my daughter suffers with acne. I recently read that apple cider vinegar is a good and inexpensive remedy for it, so I did a little research. Here is some of what I found:
> 
> http://www.acne.org/messageboard/index.php?showtopic=108428&st=0
> http://www.acne.org/vinegar-as-a-topical-reviews/30/page1.html
> ...



This is great info JoyJoy, I will definitely look into it. My doctor has prescribed me various things, at the minute I am using a "vanishing cream" which is basically a peroxide based bleaching cream and it hurts so much.  It seems to be getting worse. Do you mind if I ask how old your daughter is?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 26, 2008)

*I have been applying to jobs like crazy via CareerBuilders, Monster + CraigsList and in general never get anything back other then an occasional head hunter...are they all fictitious JOBS or wut..i am not that fkn unemployable damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> This is great info JoyJoy, I will definitely look into it. My doctor has prescribed me various things, at the minute I am using a "vanishing cream" which is basically a peroxide based bleaching cream and it hurts so much.  It seems to be getting worse. Do you mind if I ask how old your daughter is?


 She's 19 and has struggled for years with acne. We've tried just about everything and nothing has worked.  If you do try this, please let me know how it turns out!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 26, 2008)

Man-child of mine gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 27, 2008)

My health insurance payments will soon go up...by $65.00 a month. 
Blah.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm annoyed with my computer- I can tell it's on it's way to the great PC heaven in the sky, but I really need it to pull through for me.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 27, 2008)

Insomnia. I loathe insomnia.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Its doing my wee head in Shosh, I was watchin a show the other day and it showed the Fraxel Therapy. The results are awesome but it looks very sore. I'm getting fed up with my skin.



I have had my first treatment with the Fraxel Laser. I will not lie, it hurts like a bitch if the settings are up high enough to do the most benefit. Lower settings on the laser means less pain, but arguably less results. So one has to suck the pain up.

Nearly a week later most of my redness has gone, and the swelling has gone.

I will have my second treatment in a months time. Will let you know how it goes.

It takes between 4 to 6 treatments to complete it.

Oh the pain.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 27, 2008)

New cute guy said he was killing time with a friend before he was supposed to meet me and he "lost track of time".



But he seems pretty decent so Im giving him another shot. But Im gonna make him feel really guilty! I wore a skirt and cute boots and he missed it!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

That I just spent 89 minutes of my life watching a film called Sorority Boys....bad.beyond.belief. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

A stupid cold that I can't seem to get rid of..... aaaahhhhhchoooooo!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> This is great info JoyJoy, I will definitely look into it. My doctor has prescribed me various things, at the minute I am using a "vanishing cream" which is basically a peroxide based bleaching cream and it hurts so much.  It seems to be getting worse. Do you mind if I ask how old your daughter is?





I'm 38 and it's still a struggle. 

It's genetic as far as I know as other family members struggle too. It seems to get worse when i'm stressed and/or unhappy. I've never found a happy medium with cleansers etc. They're either too harsh or not strong enough. I also think it's totally environmental. All the crap in our air etc. 

Best of luck finding something that works for you though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel like Sisyphus when it comes to my home. I like to live neatly, but you'd never know it to look at our place. Two dogs, two bunnies, and a household's daily detritus adds up too quickly for me to keep clean for any length of time. 

I go back to work tomorrow, and even assuming I do manage to get the place anywhere near clean, it'll all be outdone by the time I come back home. *le sigh*


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have been applying to jobs like crazy via CareerBuilders, Monster + CraigsList and in general never get anything back other then an occasional head hunter...are they all fictitious JOBS or wut..i am not that fkn unemployable damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I was working at Monster.com in customer service while I was in Massachusetts until i moved recently. If you need any help, let me know and maybe I can give you some tips 

Rowan


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I can't find the remote to my iPod speakers... 


I'm also annoyed with myself right now because I SHOULD be studying for the quiz I have tomorrow over drawing blood, inserting chest tubes, and hemodynamics... and yet, here I am.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 28, 2008)

Constantly being kept in the dark on important matters by my wife and daughter.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

People who seem to only have a 4th grade education.....see signature.

LOL


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> People who seem to only have a 4th grade education.....see signature.
> 
> LOL



Dittoed!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> People who seem to only have a 4th grade education.....see signature.
> 
> LOL



Hmm .. I wonder!

Especially when said person is given a voice and an opportunity to use it for speaking for an entire community. :doh::doh::doh:

you know, hypothetically if that were to happen and all.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 28, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hmm .. I wonder!
> 
> Especially when said person is given a voice and an opportunity to use it for speaking for an entire community. :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> you know, hypothetically if that were to happen and all.



Especially when said person makes offensive and ridiculously ignorant statements that would get a troll insta-banned.

[email protected] situation


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> People who seem to only have a 4th grade education.....see signature.
> 
> LOL


See, there you go being all generous and stuff...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Especially when said person makes offensive and ridiculously ignorant statements that would get a troll insta-banned.
> 
> [email protected] situation




Apparently we are all in the closet SA wise and have nothing intelligent to say.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 28, 2008)

You guys did good, and were very circumspect...that thread honest to god basically ruined my afternoon. I think in the end because what we can take away from it is that the media would prefer to focus on that rather than say, oh....size discrimination in housing/hiring--medical mistreatment--anything at all common to the reality of 100s of millions of fat people. Instead they want...a fat person stuffing their face. It makes me despair.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 28, 2008)

The fact that I was really really really really REALLY looking forward to Saturday and spending time with a rather special person, and now they have to work and we wont be seeing each other  Im so annoyed and upset!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Especially when said person makes offensive and ridiculously ignorant statements that would get a troll insta-banned.
> 
> [email protected] situation



It's especially annoying when I've got to read a paragraph about 20 times to just recognize the fact that it is indeed English and when I am finally done getting to that point I realize that it is an incredibly asinine post anyway. 

So, to whomever this may concern. On your way to your goal.. Be a dear and go the way of the zombie and hunger for these. 







Oh and while I'm at it. Pro Wrestling fans who fit the idiot wrestling fan stereotype to a T. 

NOW HIT MY MUSIC LOLZ


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's especially annoying when I've got to read a paragraph about 20 times to just recognize the fact that it is indeed English and when I am finally done getting to that point I realize that it is an incredibly asinine post anyway.
> 
> So, to whomever this may concern. On your way to your goal.. Be a dear and go the way of the zombie and hunger for these.
> 
> ...



Dude. You're THE Dude. I can't rep you so consider this a public exclamation of lurve.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 28, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's especially annoying when I've got to read a paragraph about 20 times to just recognize the fact that it is indeed English and when I am finally done getting to that point I realize that it is an incredibly asinine post anyway.
> 
> So, to whomever this may concern. On your way to your goal.. Be a dear and go the way of the zombie and hunger for these.
> 
> ...


Dont get it...but to be fair, the majority of your posts go right over my head Mr BGB lol......


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Why when I pluck or wax something can't it just stay plucked and waxed?

It is such high maintenance being a woman.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Why when I pluck or wax something can't it just stay plucked and waxed?
> 
> It is such high maintenance being a woman.


I feel your pain lovely! Seriously DRIVES.ME.NUTS!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I feel your pain lovely! Seriously DRIVES.ME.NUTS!



Hey, it's not a walk in the park for guys either! We have to constantly get haircuts and dress clothes... And don't even get me started on the twice a day showers! lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Stevie Wonder, but his song on the DNC is making my ears bleed. :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

I hate packing. I feel like my summer has been a blur of washing laundry just to repack it.  Oh well.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2008)

Humanity in general and its asshole-like tendencies.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2008)

cramps




I have no shame in saying it either. Haha.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 29, 2008)

My mother-in-law left the freezer door open and most of the food was lost. *sigh*


----------



## Victim (Aug 29, 2008)

Theresa is leaving tonight to spend two weeks with her parents in South Dakota. 

Two weeks without her is going to drive me nuts.

I'm going to be spamming these forums so much it will drive all of YOU nuts (if it doesn't already, which I'm sure it does)


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2008)

getting carded at hotel bars when you don't even drink lol just here to watch the game haha. Didn't know I looked THAT young


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Getting lost in the shuffle of things


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

Being in heels for more than a minute... owwiieeee..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

To channel Pat Benatar:

Guys that come on like a flame and then turn a cold shoulder  


Oh and people that say they want to call me......set up a time to call me.........and then never call............and this isn't the first time they did it.


I think I will keep my phone turned off.


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 1, 2008)

The fact that ESPN never shows a full body shot of Holly Rowe! But damn if they don't have a problem showing all of Erin Andrews!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm annoyed when guys don't take the hint.


----------



## Suze (Sep 1, 2008)

my pc is broke so i use the tv as a computer instead wich have very limted offers so to speak. (like autocorrector he)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 2, 2008)

This only a slight annoyance:

I was so busy entertaining this weekend, that I didn't get my pumpkin decorations put up. "pout"


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 2, 2008)

This supposed 'new and improved' way of getting Child Support in NJ. Thank you for giving me a lovely new debit card. Not just a card where I can go to the bank and get my daughter's child support money, oh no, this card can be used as a debit card as well and at any ATM blah, blah, blah. The part I don't get is how you can charge for every single little thing that I do with that card and this money gets deducted from child support money! How is this legal? Supposedly I get one 'free' transaction and one 'free' phone call a month but it seems that isn't working right either. Charge me if I take out money. Charge me an ATM fee. Charge me a bank fee. Charge me to call and find out what the balance is. How about you just give me my damn money?! And to top it all off I have not received my last child support payment and I don't know why. Thanks for making me walk my half crippled ass all the way to the bank and find no money there...and charging me $2 to do it!
And if you're not going to give me the money could you you at least help raise the surly teen angsty 15 year old that the money is supposed to be for? That I'd really appreciate!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2008)

I got massive migrane right now and I gotta be up for work in 6 hours....UGH


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 2, 2008)

PMS induced insomnia :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2008)

I have something in my eye.


No, really I do.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm super annoyed with facebook... I'm trying to upload pics but the upload keeps failing.

grrrr


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 2, 2008)

my own stupidity.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2008)

Myself.

My issues.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I'm completely alone for the next 5 days whilst Mike is in the states.

I'm annoyed that I can't fit in our car to drive. 

I'm annoyed that I am not legal to drive.

I'm annoyed that I am broke!

I'm annoyed that I am going to run out of Pepsi Max before Mike gets back!!!


----------



## bexy (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed at my life in general. I'm so sad


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I just realised this thread said ONE thing and I listed a bunch of things. I'm always a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 2, 2008)

Im annoyed because I think its about time Naomi found a fella! Im tired and sleepy and would love to be curled up on my bed with a nice man!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2008)

I have that horrible song from Dirty Dancing, in my noggin....Time Of My Life....or whatever it is called. I am singing it...humming it....whistling it....what.....the....fuck.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed that you just made me think of Patrick Swayze.


----------



## MancFA (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed Manchester City are now the richest football club in the world and iv lost tht damn fone agin whilst leavin it on silent :doh:


----------



## MancFA (Sep 2, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Im annoyed because I think its about time Naomi found a fella! Im tired and sleepy and would love to be curled up on my bed with a nice man!



I don't think u'll hav tht problem too long Naomi, sure there's plenty who would volunteer on here for a start


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I'm annoyed that you just made me think of Patrick Swayze.




Looks like he is thinking about you.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Good thing I'm wearing my manhole covers!


----------



## Saxphon (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been out of work for 4 months. Can't find any work, and that I am ineligible for both food stamps and unemployment. My savings is going to run out soon.
Oh, what I don't understand is this - I will be eligible to reapply for unemployment AFTER I have been employed and earn a minimum of $2300. 

If I am employed, why do I need unemployment ...... DUH!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Immature men!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 2, 2008)

*sigh* just kind of lonely


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

People with no sense of humor.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 2, 2008)

being stuck in my room


----------



## Haunted (Sep 2, 2008)

Rowan said:


> being stuck in my room



WTF will someone let Rowan Out of her room


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed with my printer. It keeps saying that it's out of paper when it is CLEARLY not...


grrrrr


----------



## Rowan (Sep 3, 2008)

Haunted said:


> WTF will someone let Rowan Out of her room



It's because my mom brought some guy over..and rather than it just be an hour or so...the fucker stayed the night. So i went to bed at 10:30 or so..only to get woken up by her at 4:30 making the bastard lunch before she drives him back to the next town over (no car..he got two dui's...real winner), and so of course i couldnt get back to sleep until she got back home.

Yeah...work's going to be real fun today on not much sleep


----------



## bexy (Sep 3, 2008)

Rowan said:


> It's because my mom brought some guy over..and rather than it just be an hour or so...the fucker stayed the night. So i went to bed at 10:30 or so..only to get woken up by her at 4:30 making the bastard lunch before she drives him back to the next town over (no car..he got two dui's...real winner), and so of course i couldnt get back to sleep until she got back home.
> 
> Yeah...work's going to be real fun today on not much sleep



Aww dude....((hugs))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sinus headache is back! 

~Punkin


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to cover a song for my acting class and I was assigned a song that is damn near impossible to change into a different style, it is going... poorly to say the least


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sinus headache is back!
> 
> ~Punkin


----------



## Mathias (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to get an omlette this morning but the cooks were just standing in the back chatting it up. There WAS a line forming you know! I wound up leaving before I could get food just to make my 9:40 class!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 3, 2008)

"friends"


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 3, 2008)

The BS that businesses in this country are allowed to pull. It's looking like my wife's job is about to be "off shored" for the 4th time in as many years


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2008)

I went to be at 5:30 this morning and hoping I'd take up around 1-2 so I could go to Bank of America and set up an account for when I travel the country after my "retirement" next month.

I woke up and the clock said 4:02 PM.........DAMMIT! Guess I finally crashed after the huge weekend and 3 back to back to back shifts.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2008)

My mother text messages me while im at work. One of her lovers is there and doing homework (he's 26...she's 48) and she wanted to know if i knew the answer to a question he's having. So i do a quick internet search to find the answer to help him. He says thank you and that he needs to give me some when i get there and i was like..what? and he says some of his goodness...i ask him to define goodness...he tells me "sexual healing" and that i might like it. This coming from one of my mother's lovers. WTF? And so i ask her if she realizes what he is saying to me and she says that he's joking and I need to lighten up. I do NOT find this funny and most certainly not appropriate. And she just goes on to keep saying how i need to lighten up and have no sense of humor. I see in NO way how these comments to the daughter of the woman he is fucking are in any way funny or appropriate. 

Am I wrong here??


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mother text messages me while im at work. One of her lovers is there and doing homework (he's 26...she's 48) and she wanted to know if i knew the answer to a question he's having. So i do a quick internet search to find the answer to help him. He says thank you and that he needs to give me some when i get there and i was like..what? and he says some of his goodness...i ask him to define goodness...he tells me "sexual healing" and that i might like it. This coming from one of my mother's lovers. WTF? And so i ask her if she realizes what he is saying to me and she says that he's joking and I need to lighten up. I do NOT find this funny and most certainly not appropriate. And she just goes on to keep saying how i need to lighten up and have no sense of humor. I see in NO way how these comments to the daughter of the woman he is fucking are in any way funny or appropriate.
> 
> Am I wrong here??




I think you need to move.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I think you need to move.



I wish i had the means to  Unfortunately the job im working at right now and the housing prices in Gainesville...i cant afford to 

*sigh*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I wish i had the means to  Unfortunately the job im working at right now and the housing prices in Gainesville...i cant afford to
> 
> *sigh*





Where are you at???


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Where are you at???



I live in Gainesville, Fl


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mother text messages me while im at work. One of her lovers is there and doing homework (he's 26...she's 48) and she wanted to know if i knew the answer to a question he's having. So i do a quick internet search to find the answer to help him. He says thank you and that he needs to give me some when i get there and i was like..what? and he says some of his goodness...i ask him to define goodness...he tells me "sexual healing" and that i might like it. This coming from one of my mother's lovers. WTF? And so i ask her if she realizes what he is saying to me and she says that he's joking and I need to lighten up. I do NOT find this funny and most certainly not appropriate. And she just goes on to keep saying how i need to lighten up and have no sense of humor. I see in NO way how these comments to the daughter of the woman he is fucking are in any way funny or appropriate.
> 
> Am I wrong here??





Surlysomething said:


> I think you need to move.





I agree with Surly, I think you need to move out of there. Do you have a friend you could stay with?


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I wish i had the means to  Unfortunately the job im working at right now and the housing prices in Gainesville...i cant afford to
> 
> *sigh*





What about a room-mate?

I wouldn't take that from a stranger, let alone my mother.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I live in Gainesville, Fl



Darn, if you were in Gainesville GA I might could have gotten you room in a house I rent out.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sharing with a roommate is a good idea. There should be listings in your local paper of people who are looking for someone to share expenses with.


----------



## bexy (Sep 6, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mother text messages me while im at work. One of her lovers is there and doing homework (he's 26...she's 48) and she wanted to know if i knew the answer to a question he's having. So i do a quick internet search to find the answer to help him. He says thank you and that he needs to give me some when i get there and i was like..what? and he says some of his goodness...i ask him to define goodness...he tells me "sexual healing" and that i might like it. This coming from one of my mother's lovers. WTF? And so i ask her if she realizes what he is saying to me and she says that he's joking and I need to lighten up. I do NOT find this funny and most certainly not appropriate. And she just goes on to keep saying how i need to lighten up and have no sense of humor. I see in NO way how these comments to the daughter of the woman he is fucking are in any way funny or appropriate.
> 
> Am I wrong here??



No it is not appropriate. AT ALL. I am gobsmacked! He is clearly a freak. You should just come live with me.


----------



## bexy (Sep 6, 2008)

Whats annoying me is I want to quit my job but can't get the guts to do it.

Yes I work in a sex shop and its fun SOMETIMES. But mostly its very boring, full of creeps, cold and tiring as I have to get up very early and stand most of the day doing nothing which wears you down.

It is minimum wage, there is nothing to do all day especially if its not busy. I had someone who threatened to break my arm the other day as she was drunk and thought I was looking at her man (who was at least 65 and stank). I also had someone slap my ass, and have a phone stalker who wants me and George to go meet him and his wife and won't take no for an answer.
I feel silly as everyone of my mates thinks I have the coolest job ever and won't listen when I say its boring, cold, tiring, and creepy. My boss blows hot and cold with me and with my paranoia I always think she hates me for some reason so I go home and moan to poor George about how my boss is in another mood with me. I can't switch off when I go home. 
I don't know what to do. I have been offered a few other jobs and George earns good money. But I am scared of leaving and I don't know why.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 6, 2008)

I wouldnt imagine for one second that working in a sex shop would be as fun as anyone would think, and having worked in retail for a while, it isn't one of the most pleasant jobs I've ever had.  I also had a freaky phone stalker, who got bold enough to start coming to the shop 5 minutes before closing time on days when he knew I was working by myself, and ended up grabbing a feel of me. Luckily it was in full view of the camera, but as usual the police just gave him a warning not to go in the shop again! Please be careful as far as that is concerned!! It is hard to move onto another job but you have to consider your own happiness first, even if it is a struggle for a while. 

As far as whats annoying me right now...filling fell out of my tooth and i have 2 Double Deckers in the cupboard that I'm dying to scoff and cant


----------



## Red (Sep 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Whats annoying me is I want to quit my job but can't get the guts to do it.
> 
> Yes I work in a sex shop and its fun SOMETIMES. But mostly its very boring, full of creeps, cold and tiring as I have to get up very early and stand most of the day doing nothing which wears you down.
> 
> ...



Hun, I have experienced exactly the same problem. When I was planning on leaving Ann Summers and MAC, people were like '...but why?....it's the coolest place to work?!'

Not all the time its not. When you need to move on, move on and put it all down to experience. I left Ann Summers because the pay was shit and they kept pestering me to go into managment, MAC pretty much the same reasons. Would I work for either company again? Sure, but on my terms and with a clear pathway into a position that _meant_ something to me. Until then I'm going to have a go at trying everything that tickles my interest because there is no way on earth people are meant to work at the same place for the rest of their lives - forever. One day I will probably settle but until then its all about the priorities - Am I enjoying myself? Am I earning enough money to keep my head out of water and have a little fun now and then? Am I working with good people that I respect, trust and can learn from? Yes, right now I am.

Am I earning enough to save a fortune and live a life in the fast lane? No, but I like it that way, for now. Until I have the responsibility of another life to look after 24/7 (one day I really would) and a mortgage over my head (if I even ever choose go down that road), it's all about exploring what makes you tick.

You sound like you're craving a change of scenery which is easily achieved but most importantly you need a boss that you can rely on and a workplace that is safe and comfortable to be in - do it.


----------



## bexy (Sep 6, 2008)

I decided a long time ago that I didnt want a career. I still struggle with that a bit, but the truth is I dont handle jobs very well as my depression tends to always hinder my attendance. Even though I have umpteen qualifications and am intelligent enough to do most things, the only 2 true ambitions I have are to be a mummy and meet morrissey lol!
So to earn enough to pay the bills is all I care about. But I want to do that with a job I don't dread going into each day.
I really do think I will hand in my notice.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I decided a long time ago that I didnt want a career. I still struggle with that a bit, but the truth is I dont handle jobs very well as my depression tends to always hinder my attendance. Even though I have umpteen qualifications and am intelligent enough to do most things, the only 2 true ambitions I have are to be a mummy and meet morrissey lol!
> So to earn enough to pay the bills is all I care about. But I want to do that with a job I don't dread going into each day.
> I really do think I will hand in my notice.



I hate to sound like a jerk..but I've dealt with depression for my entire life as well. For me, having a job that I enjoy, and I'm good at helps with my depression immensely. It's not a cure or anything, but having a job that I look forward to makes me feel better than a job I dread (or even just don't feel like) going to. Maybe finding your niche would do wonders for you?? Not that you asked, but I think you'd be great at hair/make-up. I think you'd have a lot of fun, make good money, and also really enjoy it!! 

In any case, I hope things work out for you love!!


----------



## bexy (Sep 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I hate to sound like a jerk..but I've dealt with depression for my entire life as well. For me, having a job that I enjoy, and I'm good at helps with my depression immensely. It's not a cure or anything, but having a job that I look forward to makes me feel better than a job I dread (or even just don't feel like) going to. Maybe finding your niche would do wonders for you?? Not that you asked, but I think you'd be great at hair/make-up. I think you'd have a lot of fun, make good money, and also really enjoy it!!
> 
> In any case, I hope things work out for you love!!



of course you don't sound like a jerk!
I actually did hairdressing, but, my anxiety got the better of me as I was so convinced I was gonna to mess up someones hair I had to quit. Silly eh? The one job I have done and loved is childcare, but they always have issues with my appearance, and as silly as it may sound I don't want to change who I am. Sometimes jobs are good for me as they give me a routine. But other times, they stress me out and make me a lot worse


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 6, 2008)

Be a mobile hairdresser, I need a new "do" and hate squeezin my bum into the tiny salon chairs!


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 6, 2008)

So, I'm not going to drink anymore. Shit.


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

_someone _have molested my board. 

people who rails know what i'm talking about.  

View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2008)

My debit card was declined at lunch today. Thankfully, I had cash on me and the cashier was kind enough to spot me the half-dollar I was short, but...

I came back home to find a message on the machine saying to call a number- checking into it, it's apparently legit; it's a fraud protection thing. I'm going to go straight to my bank in a little bit anyways.

I'm glad that I'm not now totally broke, but still... what a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Whats annoying me is I want to quit my job but can't get the guts to do it.
> 
> Yes I work in a sex shop and its fun SOMETIMES. But mostly its very boring, full of creeps, cold and tiring as I have to get up very early and stand most of the day doing nothing which wears you down.
> 
> ...



ok..here's our solution...you and george move state side and we'll all get a place together


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2008)

Raegan said:


> So, I'm not going to drink anymore. Shit.



I say that sometimes...lol


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sharing with a roommate is a good idea. There should be listings in your local paper of people who are looking for someone to share expenses with.



I did the roommate thing once...and it was a nightmare. I think if I ever did it again..id want it to be with a friend...and thats where i run into problems...no friends lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I did the roommate thing once...and it was a nightmare. I think if I ever did it again..id want it to be with a friend...and thats where i run into problems...no friends lol




I'm sooo sorry, Rowan... I wish I knew what to do for you


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 6, 2008)

being too broke to go to BGP when all of my friends are going


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 6, 2008)

My neck is really bothering me again.......gawd I hate living with pain.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I'm sooo sorry, Rowan... I wish I knew what to do for you



Its okay..just have to grin and bear it i guess...just get frustrating sometimes...but thank you


----------



## bexy (Sep 6, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> being too broke to go to BGP when all of my friends are going



being too far away to go to BGP lol!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> being too far away to go to BGP lol!



I told ya...just move here with me


----------



## bexy (Sep 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I told ya...just move here with me



You move here, I have 2 cats lol! And I have a spare room, with a door that locks!! (as I found out when I locked myself out of it...)


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Having spent $10 on gas for 2 interview for one job, and still not knowing if I'm at all going to get it.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

KotR said:


> Having spent $10 on gas for 2 interview for one job, and still not knowing if I'm at all going to get it.



well if they have you back for a 2nd interview...thats usually a pretty good sign. Good luck!


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm annoyed that on Tuesday after work I picked up some groceries and this morning, I made some toast with cheese for breakfast, got all settled in and then noticed spots of mold along the crusts!!! Grrr!!! No brekky for me


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 7, 2008)

my procrastinature I've been sat here for two hours now and I still haven't typed up my 4000 word portfolio that has the potential to get onto a cotemporary english fiction course tomorrow, ok there now I've said it I should be able to get on with it


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> well if they have you back for a 2nd interview...thats usually a pretty good sign. Good luck!



Sad thing was I was told there'd be a third interview if I'm still in the running. And this is a retail job at a new Best Buy that's being built in the area. Grah, red tape. D:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

Being the object of someone's crush...along with my bf. :doh: You're a cute girl and all...but BOTH of us?!?!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Being the object of someone's crush...along with my bf. :doh: You're a cute girl and all...but BOTH of us?!?!



at least you're the object of a crush?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> at least you're the object of a crush?



It's not a good thing when it's a mutual friend of mine and my bf's...and neither of us feel comfortable with it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> at least you're the object of a crush?



Aww....Rowan, I am crushin' on you... :kiss2:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my best friend wants to hook up with my friend with benefits... Can't she get her own fall-back guy?? LOL

I'm also annoyed with the sense of jealousy that I have over the whole situation.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tom Brady's out for the year with a torn ACL

juuuuust great.....


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that my best friend wants to hook up with my friend with benefits... Can't she get her own fall-back guy?? LOL
> 
> I'm also annoyed with the sense of jealousy that I have over the whole situation.


 

Wtf? Aren't there unspoken rules about that? 

My g/f's and I would NEVER even think about that.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Wtf? Aren't there unspoken rules about that?
> 
> My g/f's and I would NEVER even think about that.



I know, right?!?! Whatever- he calls me his #1 all the time... and he reassured me that he wouldn't do anything with her, so I win. LOL
-----

But here's what's annoying me right now: my own coffee breath. LOL.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that my best friend wants to hook up with my friend with benefits... Can't she get her own fall-back guy?? LOL
> 
> I'm also annoyed with the sense of jealousy that I have over the whole situation.



That's just not right....

doesnt sound like much of a friend


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I have to work. Why oh why can't I just be a housewife?



(I just heard feminists all over the world cringe, lol)


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm panicking about school and I can't calm down.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2008)

(Deep breaths, Matt)

Speaking of breathing, I can't breathe. My dog is sitting 18 inches from me and is just laying there farting.... and farting.... and farting. Oh. My. God. Someone pass me a gas mask, willya?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2008)

**Hands Vickie a gas mask**


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm panicking about school and I can't calm down.



Dude, at least you're going. I wanted so badly to go this semester and couldn't, and I'm going to hate sitting _here _instead of being _there_.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

I am SOOOOOO tired 

But all my stuff is being delivered from Massachusetts today...so i should get to sleep in my own bed again tonight....God i cant wait.


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2008)

*puts on gas mask and wanders through the streets of London during the blitz*

"Are you my mummy?"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> **Hands Vickie a gas mask**



Thanks, Matt. Ever since we started giving them a bit of canned food mixed with their dry, it's been Flatulence City around here.


----------



## Red (Sep 8, 2008)

Victim said:


> *puts on gas mask and wanders through the streets of London during the blitz*
> 
> "Are you my mummy?"



Agggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 8, 2008)

My Husband!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2008)

Kitty just decided to shred the outer fabric layer of a cup on one of my bras. I had the audacity to be drying it where he could see it. Gee, I liked that bra. 

Hey...Bucky.....no food and water for a week.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 8, 2008)

my 5 year old niece who decides to tear up an entire roll of paper and throw it on the bathroom floor while she is...disposed.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 8, 2008)

This heat. It makes me soooo drained and I don't wanna go anywhere or do anything... but it's off to school I go. *hot sigh*


----------



## bexy (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok so you all know why I want to leave my job at the minute, well I had my letter of resignation written and all, then the company owner (who by the way is SOOOOOOOOO HOT AND SWEET AND DID I SAY HOT!!) who kinda has a wee crush on me, came instore, he had been away to Amsterdam and brought me back a teddy bear. How can I leave now!?! ARGH!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Ok so you all know why I want to leave my job at the minute, well I had my letter of resignation written and all, then the company owner (who by the way is SOOOOOOOOO HOT AND SWEET AND DID I SAY HOT!!) who kinda has a wee crush on me, came instore, he had been away to Amsterdam and brought me back a teddy bear. How can I leave now!?! ARGH!


Check that teddybear. He may have smuggled hashish in it and is going to use it to get you fired for having contraband.

Remember: Bosses don't fire people. The staff are goaded into quitting or blackmailed to make the lawsuit easier to evade.


----------



## bexy (Sep 8, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Check that teddybear. He may have smuggled hashish in it and is going to use it to get you fired for having contraband.
> 
> Remember: Bosses don't fire people. The staff are goaded into quitting or blackmailed to make the lawsuit easier to evade.



Lol I wouldn't mind if they fired me, it would take the pressure off me, as I seem to be finding it impossible to give my notice in  especially when cute company owners give me (and only me!) gifts...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 8, 2008)

*Is it really too much to ask for?*
<RANT>
I ask for: A simple list of all her document numbers and their titles in one nifty Excel spreadsheet so I can cut and paste into a single column in the master sheet I already did up for her, because she was already a week late on getting the data back to me. *NOTE: NO GENDER BIAS INTENDED. HER BOSS IS A MALE AND JUST AS LACKADAISICAL.*

I get: Seven spreadsheets (and counting) of a bunch of shit I don't need with the critical data buried among the rest of it. I would bounce it back but I'm on too short a deadline for it to have them spend another 2 days reprocessing it.

This is why I never fucking delegate shit - easy requests are buried in a bunch of "LOL, WHUT?!" bullcrap. I need to rename "action items" to "do this quickly or I will kill your goddamn cat and tie you up with it's entrails". No offense to kitty, but a grown human being with such a lack of priorities doesn't deserve to own a pet in the first place.
</RANT>

I'm rapidly getting a case of the Septembers. Hide the knives.


----------



## bexy (Sep 8, 2008)

ok the thing annoying me most right now, is that I just noticed a friend of mine (all be it not a very good friend, more of an online one) has on his bebo page (bebo is like myspace) a list of things he hates.

the first thing is FAT PEOPLE.

needless to say I just emailed him to say WTF? he has commented loads of my pics to say how well I look and now I notice he "hates" fat people....


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok the thing annoying me most right now, is that I just noticed a friend of mine (all be it not a very good friend, more of an online one) has on his bebo page (bebo is like myspace) a list of things he hates.
> 
> the first thing is FAT PEOPLE.
> 
> needless to say I just emailed him to say WTF? he has commented loads of my pics to say how well I look and now I notice he "hates" fat people....


 
Yeah, damn that's really messed up. I hope you gave him hell.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 8, 2008)

*I pay my bills ONLINE. WEll I came home and found a bunch of bounced notices from my bank. Seems on a simple $38.75 payment that I make monthly, they deducted $3,875.00 and the company says it will take 7-10 days to get the refund check out : < so my checks are bouncing and then some*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I pay my bills ONLINE. WEll I came home and found a bunch of bounced notices from my bank. Seems on a simple $38.75 payment that I make monthly, they deducted $3,875.00 and the company says it will take 7-10 days to get the refund check out : < so my checks are bouncing and then some*



I don't understand why it takes so long for companies to refund money.... but yet they are sooo quick to take it out of your account


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

I got my stuff from massachusetts today and i went after work to get my bed and most of my stuff is water damaged. I am sooooo freakin mad about this. I paid a fuck load of money to get that stuff moved down here!!! I called and left a message on the voicemail for the moving company telling them how unhappy i was and i will continue to call if i have to. There was insurance of $.60 per pound...and most of the damage was books, but there was damage to my $2,000 bed as well.

*FUMING MAD*


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I pay my bills ONLINE. WEll I came home and found a bunch of bounced notices from my bank. Seems on a simple $38.75 payment that I make monthly, they deducted $3,875.00 and the company says it will take 7-10 days to get the refund check out : < so my checks are bouncing and then some*



and if they are anything like Netflix that fucked my account over...they'll simply tell you they are not responsible for the fees that your bank charges you even if it was their mistake. The fuckers.


----------



## Emma (Sep 8, 2008)

1, Being told off by my friend because I wanted to go home after a night out because I was sober instead of wanting to wander down to the takeaway in the middle of town full of drunk people.

2,My tooth being broken and no dentists willing to take on NHS patients. 

3, My new doctor not reading my file about my drug problems and suicide attempts. 

4, My new doctor giving me 56 of the strongest pain killers available, after not reading my file which blatantly states I'm not even allowed more than a weeks worth of anything at once, even if I have to pay weekly instead of monthly. argh


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 8, 2008)

I HATE it when someone says "Call me tonight" and then doesn't respond when you text and say "Ok, what time?"

And then they don't asnwer the fucking phone.

Not going to be available?

Just tell me so I'm not pissed off and thinking bad things about you.

GRRRRR.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 8, 2008)

Why do successful businesspersons always have to be Type A, Narcissistic Personality Disorder nutbars? Do they do some sort of MBTI inventory test to ensure that only leaders will be the most unstable bastards on the planet? 

Find me one executive who isn't a fucking contradictory control freak with sine-wave level polarity. Today you're an asset, tomorrow you'll be an asshat and you're this close to getting fired, even though I depend on you to, ya know, run the entire office and stuff cuz I'm too busy rolling around and masturbating in my money bed. I'd chew your ass more but I am h eading to the gym in 26 minutes.

Dick. Hole.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I HATE it when someone says "Call me tonight" and then doesn't respond when you text and say "Ok, what time?"
> 
> And then they don't asnwer the fucking phone.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you and I are in the same boat


----------



## bexy (Sep 9, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> 1, Being told off by my friend because I wanted to go home after a night out because I was sober instead of wanting to wander down to the takeaway in the middle of town full of drunk people.
> 
> 2,My tooth being broken and no dentists willing to take on NHS patients.
> 
> ...



Stupid doctors...I had my pills weekly for a long time for the same reasons, could you maybe give them to someone else to hold for you so they are not "within reach" as it were?


----------



## g-squared (Sep 9, 2008)

i really need to do laundry, and for the life of me i cant find the machines in my dorm


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

My List of Current Annoyances...

* Why do people insist on changing lanes in front of me and then hitting their brakes?? Oh, and I hate it even more when they cut me off... but there is NO traffic behind me. They couldn't wait a tenth of a second to just switch behind me.

*Why does my hair look phenomenal right before I go to bed?! I fight with it all da and then BAM! It's all cute and perfect when I'm in for the night.

* My instructor is mind-fucking with my class. She needs to get over her little power trip.

* Mixed signals from guys 

* Being with someone you don't particularly like while you aren't with someone who you do like.

* I also need to do laundry.

* It's gross and humid and threatening to rain. I wish it would just be a phenomenal storm and get it over with already.

* I'm too nice- I won't break up with a guy. My friends don't want this to turn into another "3 year waste of time" (their words, not mine).

* I wanted to take a nap this afternoon but I have too much to do.

* Oh, and I'm broke as a joke.


OK, I'm done whining for now. lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

My neighbor's dog...its bark alarm seems to be attached to my bed in some way--cos each time I lie down...the dog barks. I wish I had a slingshot, right about now. (kidding, dont call PETA on me)


----------



## The Fez (Sep 9, 2008)

That I've been dropped from my course at university, and my life's about to take about 6 steps backwards

SIGH


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 9, 2008)

Too much caffeine!!!!! GAH!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

the pain in my back is on the verge of a 10+++++ (on a scale of 1-10, that is)....


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

i know ive already said this, but it needs to be said again.

internet tv.


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 9, 2008)

The fact that I can't get ahold of my goddamn webmaster to update my on-line portfolio for a very important job interview.

And when people don't answer their cell phones in general.

-Ty


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just annoyed at the world in general and would like to punch it in the mouth. -pow-


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to the cellphone store to see what they had new, my free upgrade is here! What they had for 'free' I didn't like AT ALL...of course what I liked was FAR from free.....

...now I am having cellphone buyers remorse! UGH!

























But I do have 15 days to either 'love' my new phone or return it....


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 9, 2008)

My ex-boyfriend is leaving me whiney bitch voice messages on my home phone.  No means no Corey!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> the pain in my back is on the verge of a 10+++++ (on a scale of 1-10, that is)....



Ouch! Hope you are able to take some really good pain meds.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My List of Current Annoyances...
> 
> * Why do people insist on changing lanes in front of me and then hitting their brakes?? Oh, and I hate it even more when they cut me off... but there is NO traffic behind me. They couldn't wait a tenth of a second to just switch behind me.
> 
> *Why does my hair look phenomenal right before I go to bed?! I fight with it all day and then BAM! It's all cute and perfect when I'm in for the night.



Ditto! (message is to short - bah!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ouch! Hope you are able to take some really good pain meds.



I surly will before I go to bed!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 10, 2008)

my job. I swear if I didn't have a motrgage I would quit today. I spent my entire lunch hour looking for another job. I feel so under educated and under skilled. I feel stuck in this hell hole.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wish I could be happy. Not the sad happy that I get so often, but legitimately _ happy _. Cheerful, maybe? Playful? I don't know. The kind of happy you get when you're with other people and everything you say is wildly inappropriate and it just doesn't matter and by the end, you can't remember what you said. 

The only kind of happy I feel anymore is when you're on the bus, and there are nice old men and little kids who smile and you just want to cry.


----------



## Buttons (Sep 11, 2008)

Just about every baseball game that was on today.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't own a pair of rainboots and finding a pair of rainboots in West Texas is next to impossible. By the time I find a pair (probably on-line), our rainy season will be over. Rats!

~Punkin


----------



## bexy (Sep 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Whats annoying me is I want to quit my job but can't get the guts to do it.
> 
> Yes I work in a sex shop and its fun SOMETIMES. But mostly its very boring, full of creeps, cold and tiring as I have to get up very early and stand most of the day doing nothing which wears you down.
> 
> ...



UPDATE-I QUIT!!!

They want me to change my mind,told me how much they all love me, there were even tears which made me doubt myself and my decision. But 2 hours into today, and having already been freezing and had to deal with freaks, I know I have done the right thing for me!

Next Sat will be my last day!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> UPDATE-I QUIT!!!
> 
> They want me to change my mind,told me how much they all love me, there were even tears which made me doubt myself and my decision. But 2 hours into today, and having already been freezing and had to deal with freaks, I know I have done the right thing for me!
> 
> Next Sat will be my last day!!!!!



Good for you sweetheart! I am sure you can get a much better job that is far more suited to you!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> UPDATE-I QUIT!!!
> 
> They want me to change my mind,told me how much they all love me, there were even tears which made me doubt myself and my decision. But 2 hours into today, and having already been freezing and had to deal with freaks, I know I have done the right thing for me!
> 
> Next Sat will be my last day!!!!!





Go you, if you're ever short of anything and I can help out just let me know, I think you done the right thing though


----------



## runningman (Sep 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> UPDATE-I QUIT!!!
> 
> They want me to change my mind,told me how much they all love me, there were even tears which made me doubt myself and my decision. But 2 hours into today, and having already been freezing and had to deal with freaks, I know I have done the right thing for me!
> 
> Next Sat will be my last day!!!!!



I will stop the phone stalking if you stay.  

Good for you. Well done.


----------



## bexy (Sep 11, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Good for you sweetheart! I am sure you can get a much better job that is far more suited to you!



thanks sweets!



pinkylou said:


> Go you, if you're ever short of anything and I can help out just let me know, I think you done the right thing though



aww you are very sweet, thanks so much!



runningman said:


> I will stop the phone stalking if you stay.
> 
> Good for you. Well done.



I liked your calls about dodgy porn though!!


----------



## runningman (Sep 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> There's nothing dodgy about hanging upside down in a barn naked while the animals.......
> 
> I forgot that I came here to post. I'm annoyed that I get sick whenever I take time off work! What the hell is that about!?


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! Thats so true, every time I booked off work I got tonsilitis! About the barn hanging thing...TELL ME MORE! Lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I don't own a pair of rainboots and finding a pair of rainboots in West Texas is next to impossible. By the time I find a pair (probably on-line), our rainy season will be over. Rats!
> 
> ~Punkin



So buy out of season for next year......and save money


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2008)

not feeling good...


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got a text message from Theresa saying she 'Wants to come home RIGHT NOW.' Things must not be going well, I'll be waiting for her call later.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2008)

My homework....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 12, 2008)

My hurt pride.  I tripped and fell on the parking lot at work this afternoon. The heels of my hands and my right breast and right side of my tummy took the brunt of the fall. No scrapes or bleeding though, just embarrassment as some co-workers witnessed the fall and the off-duty policeman was nice enough to pick-up my shoulder bag for me. :blush: 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My hurt pride.  I tripped and fell on the parking lot at work this afternoon. The heels of my hands and my right breast and right side of my tummy took the brunt of the fall. No scrapes or bleeding though, just embarrassment as some co-workers witnessed the fall and the off-duty policeman was nice enough to pick-up my shoulder bag for me. :blush:
> 
> ~Punkin



I'm so sorry, Punkin...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> not feeling good...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 12, 2008)

This game that took 5 hours to download and is now looking like it's gonna be another 2 or so hours to patch and update. *sigh*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 12, 2008)

Sudden bouts of sentimentality, mixed with a little nostalgia. Pour into an empty, lonely house and shaken until I'm tired, (and/)or all the humor is gone... I swear, some nights...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

The motor on my box fan went out 3 days ago, and I dont have the money to buy a new one. I am tired, cranky and sleep deprived cos now i can hear every little thing that makes noise inside and outside the house. Can you die from sleep deprivation?


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The motor on my box fan went out 3 days ago, and I dont have the money to buy a new one. I am tired, cranky and sleep deprived cos now i can hear every little thing that makes noise inside and outside the house. Can you die from sleep deprivation?



It's not as good a white noise generator as a box fan, but you can try tuning your radio to AM where there is no station.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 12, 2008)

I've run out of tonic water. No more Gin and Tonics for me t'night.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got outbid for something on Ebay, and the pc froze so I couldnt get a new bid and lost it!!!!! Oh well


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Rules changed and bent for overly sensitive people, or people who kiss butt all day to avoid working and STILL get things their way

I guess that it two things, technically


----------



## The Fez (Sep 12, 2008)

Hafting to wait til monday to find out my fate in regards to university, when they decided earlier today


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Rules changed and bent for overly sensitive people, or people who kiss butt all day to avoid working and STILL get things their way
> 
> I guess that it two thing, technically




I agree with you on that one...strongly agree


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 12, 2008)

that I can't be with him


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, Surlysomething. 

I'm annoyed that I have to work tonight. I've been up since 5:30 am getting hubby and kid off to school and now I somehow have to get some sleep. But as tired as I am, I just cannot sleep. Ugh. No doubt I'll be nice and tired when I have to leave for work this evening.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2008)

Everything I do offends someone


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Everything I do offends someone



Hey! I'm offended by that!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I just got outbid for something on Ebay, and the pc froze so I couldnt get a new bid and lost it!!!!! Oh well



www.auctionsniper.com

Takes the pressure off!

Chik


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

People who don't obey 'road rules'!

Grrrrr................


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2008)

Calling someone who constantly interrupts you because nothing you have to say is as important as what's going on with them, and when they finally do shut up long enough to let you talk, they start talking to someone who is in the room with them, obviously ignoring everything you're saying. And theeeenn....if you hang up on them or call them on it, you're the one who's being rude. w. t. f. ???


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2008)

two things...firstly, my sisters kids whom are fighting in the next room. They slam the door and I get booted offline. 

secondly--yahooligans who message ME and then expect ME to carry on the conversation by myself--or worse yet, they spend all their time talking to someone else. Its rude--my opinion is if you wouldnt do it in person, you shouldnt do it online. That's like calling someone and the entire phone conversation going like this:

caller: hi
me: hey what's up?
caller: nothing
me: ahh, why not?
Caller: dunno, bored
Me: Well what can you do to become un-bored?
after long 3 min pause...

caller: dunno
me: what do you want to talk about? 
caller: dunno
me: well why did you call?
caller: bored
me: so let's talk about something
caller: im tired
me: why are you tired? too much work?
Caller: yeah
again a long pause.....

Me: so do you have plans for the weekend?
caller: nope
Me: ah, okay that explains why you are bored.
another long 4 or 5 min pause...

caller: ZzZzZzZzZ
Me: did you fall asleep? OMG dont even tell me that you fell asleep after calling ME. 
caller: huh? yeah? who me? sorry im gonna go to bed 
*click

Terri thinks..."WTF?? Why did you waste my time with that call? I felt like I was talking to myself."


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a lot to do, but no energy to do anything.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm annoyed by people who tell me I have nice eyes then ask if they are contacts! No, my EYES are not contacts!!! Do I wear contacts? Yes! Are my eyes blue because of the contacts? NO! Grrrr!!!!

I'm also annoyed by people who ask if my curls are "real" or do I have a perm. Do people even GET perms anymore? LOL! Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I'm annoyed by people who tell me I have nice eyes then ask if they are contacts! No, my EYES are not contacts!!! Do I wear contacts? Yes! Are my eyes blue because of the contacts? NO! Grrrr!!!!
> 
> I'm also annoyed by people who ask if my curls are "real" or do I have a perm. Do people even GET perms anymore? LOL! Grrrrrrrrrrr!



People do that to me, too, Mishe but take it as a compliment. They are trying to find a way to actually have eyes or hair like your own


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2008)

Watching good discussions/threads/whatever, turn to shit with stupidity that's supposed to be funny.

This applies in real life as much as it does on boards.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate my life....when i think its going well...it once again sucks. I finally got netflix to stop being dicks and give me back the amt of money they cost me by overdrafting my account in boston. 

I just got contact lenses this last week..still getting used to them. I go to put my glasses on..they break at the bridge of the nose.

I went out tonight..i come home..and i cant get in the front door...my key is not working. My mom said she would probably spend the night out at the place of the new guy she's seeing. Well...apparently she's home...so i stand outside banging on the door for 15 minutes. She finally answers the door and asks why i didnt call. My phone was dead. She says the guy she has here must have locked the door handle lock.

I was afraid i was going to have to sleep on the porch or in my car. I already dont like this guy...just another thing to add to it.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 14, 2008)

My bf's best friend's lack of respect


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

Its in the fifth day of straight hard rain. The weather is cold, nasty, gloomy and dark. The water pressure in our home is low and we havent a clue what it is from. My mom is in a crappy mood. I know that isnt ONE thing...but its three small things that are making ONE big pain in the ass.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 14, 2008)

So I decided to order some food to be delivered a few minutes ago. The total came to be $15.75. I only had 10 bucks on me, but I figure, "No big deal I'll go to the ATM in our campus's cafe. The door was locked. :doh: Why you do that and it's the only one on campus you MORONS?!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I don't live on the East coast... I feel like I miss out on some stuff like with Dims or the little hang outs that my friends from Israel are having in NYC.



I'm also annoyed with myself and my feelings for the guy I'm dating. When we're not together, I want to break it off, but when we're together, I want to say soooo many stupid girly things that would be way too early in this stage of our relationship. I dunno if that even makes sense.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 14, 2008)

my mom made pancakes this morning and used bacon fat to grease up the griddle.

she didnt think it was important and didnt tell me. and then i ate a few pancakes and realized they tasted like bacon.

im a freakin vegetarian!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that I don't live on the East coast... I feel like I miss out on some stuff like with Dims or the little hang outs that my friends from Israel are having in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also annoyed with myself and my feelings for the guy I'm dating. When we're not together, I want to break it off, but when we're together, I want to say soooo many stupid girly things that would be way too early in this stage of our relationship. I dunno if that even makes sense.



Life is all about enjoying the ride! So enjoy your dates while you have them


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate vulgar drunks. It makes me actually want to quit my job sometimes. I don't mind drunk people for the most part, especially the ones that can hold a conversation (or tip nicely  ) but I had some hunters in and they just made me sick to my stomach. They think because they come up here from the States that they can say whatever the hell they want to whoever they want. And I can't kick them out because the $15 they spend on food is apparently worth more than the comfort of the other people in the restaurant and bar. 

Example: 

A young native girl (like 20-ish) walks in. What do they do? They talk about how she wants to scalp them and say all sorts of awful things about welfare. 

Example 2: 

Asks younger waiter working if there are any schools nearby. He replies with a, "Yeah" and they say, "Where? HAHAH we can go pillage the girls HAHAHAHA." 

HATE IT. HATE IT. HATE IT.


----------



## Buttons (Sep 15, 2008)

Grown men who still play games...


....& also, constantly wondering if I'm being played is pretty aggrivating, too.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> my mom made pancakes this morning and used bacon fat to grease up the griddle.
> 
> she didnt think it was important and didnt tell me. and then i ate a few pancakes and realized they tasted like bacon.
> 
> im a freakin vegetarian!!!!



Yeah, but I bet those were the best-tasting damn pancakes you've had in ages.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

Buttons said:


> Grown men who still play games...



How odd. All my life I've been told by women that men lie and women play games. Something to do with men not having the intellect to manipulate and be divisive, and that all we can do is lie--and even that we don't do too successfully.


----------



## Buttons (Sep 15, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> How odd. All my life I've been told by women that men lie and women play games. Something to do with men not having the intellect to manipulate and be divisive, and that all we can do is lie--and even that we don't do too successfully.



Unfortunately, I've never mastered the art of either.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mother text messages me while im at work. One of her lovers is there and doing homework (he's 26...she's 48) and she wanted to know if i knew the answer to a question he's having. So i do a quick internet search to find the answer to help him. He says thank you and that he needs to give me some when i get there and i was like..what? and he says some of his goodness...i ask him to define goodness...he tells me "sexual healing" and that i might like it. This coming from one of my mother's lovers. WTF? And so i ask her if she realizes what he is saying to me and she says that he's joking and I need to lighten up. I do NOT find this funny and most certainly not appropriate. And she just goes on to keep saying how i need to lighten up and have no sense of humor. I see in NO way how these comments to the daughter of the woman he is fucking are in any way funny or appropriate.
> 
> Am I wrong here??



No, you are not. This is what one might call having no boundaries, and it's very unhealthy. I'm sorry to say, it sounds like your mother has poor judgment, at the very least.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Yeah, but I bet those were the best-tasting damn pancakes you've had in ages.



Gah!! I like pancakes, and french toast, cooked in lots of butter. Not healthy, but delicious -- especially when I make it from a loaf I cut myself and I cut it nice and thick. Plenty of cinnamon and vanilla, and topped with real maple syrup. Served with thick ham steaks and home fries made with onions and this fantastic cheese that has truffles in it, cooked until some of the cheese melts and sticks to the pan so that it's just a bit hard. And grape juice.

Damn. I'm making myself hungry.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

People who store their cheese in a fridge baggy, but the cheese itself is still wrapped in that beat-up, ratty wrapper it came in--with the label and everything. Even when there's barely half an inch of cheese, they still insist on keeping that chopped up, torn, gnarly old cheese wrapper in the baggy with the cheese. My ex-girlfriend used to do that religiously. She told me the reason she does it is because she read somewhere that keeping your food in its original wrapper (even if your food is in its own new zip-lock bag) will help keep it fresh.



But the part that bugs me is that I'm one of those people and I have no idea why I hold on to that gnarly-ass wrapper till the bitter end!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> Gah!! I like pancakes, and french toast, cooked in lots of butter. Not healthy, but delicious -- especially when I make it from a loaf I cut myself and I cut it nice and thick. Plenty of cinnamon and vanilla, and topped with real maple syrup. Served with thick ham steaks and home fries made with onions and this fantastic cheese that has truffles in it, cooked until some of the cheese melts and sticks to the pan so that it's just a bit hard. And grape juice.
> 
> Damn. I'm making myself hungry.




I love pancakes so much. I love them smothered in real authentic maple syrup. None of this Nestle stuff.
How I love panckes.



Les Toil said:


> People who store their cheese in a fridge baggy, but the cheese itself is still wrapped in that beat-up, ratty wrapper it came in--with the label and everything. Even when there's barely half an inch of cheese, they still insist on keeping that chopped up, torn, gnarly old cheese wrapper in the baggy with the cheese. My ex-girlfriend used to do that religiously. She told me the reason she does it is because she read somewhere that keeping your food in its original wrapper (even if your food is in its own new zip-lock bag) will help keep it fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> But the part that bugs me is that I'm one of those people and I have no idea why I hold on to that gnarly-ass wrapper till the bitter end!



The best cheese is the exotic stuff and it is best stored in wax paper, according to fine cheesemakers.:bow:


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> Gah!!



Heyyyyyy Tootsie Roll!!! Long time no see! Ava is actually vacationing (without me. I'm broke  ) in Vancouver till wednesday. She asked what kind of souvenir I wanted and I responded "Real Canadian maple syrup!". If Vancouver has anything cooler to offer than syrup, hopefully she'll let that override my syrup request. 

Hope life is well for you Weena.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2008)

Shoshie!!!!! So good to see you!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> Shoshie!!!!! So good to see you!!




Thank you so much. And you are welcome. It was sent only with pleasure.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The best cheese is the exotic stuff and it is best stored in wax paper, according to fine cheesemakers.:bow:



Susannah, I know I'm straying from the topic of this thread (and I've done so for the last two posts), but I just discovered THEE greatest cheese of my life at Trader Joe's. Do they have TJ's Down Under? Well the cheese I'm specifically referring to is *Trader Joe's Organic Irish Cheddar*. Oh-My-Gawd. It is crazy good! It has like a nutty texture and your first reaction is "This is how REAL cheddar is supposed to taste!". I typically can't afford fancy cheese but for 4 dollars and fifty cents for a nice little block, it's a lovely investment.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

Tina, Susannah, I say we forget about the topic of this thread and just use this time and place to chat!

Susannah, how's the family? And BTW, Ava just LOVES it when you leave her a MySpace comment/graphic. 

Tina, how's the Bigster? Tell him Ava and I are going to a Halloween showing of Frankenstein Meets Wolfman at our neighborhood movie theater. Ava did a wonderful job of pretending to be excited about it.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Tina, Susannah, I say we forget about the topic of this thread and just use this time and place to chat!
> 
> Susannah, how's the family? And BTW, Ava just LOVES it when you leave her a MySpace comment/graphic.
> 
> Tina, how's the Bigster? Tell him Ava and I are going to a Halloween showing of Frankenstein Meets Wolfman at our neighborhood movie theater. Ava did a wonderful job of pretending to be excited about it.



 It is fummy that you should mention the wrapping of the cheese Les, because my sister was only talking about it a few days ago.

Wax paper people! Especially for the fine cheese.
Kinda like Mommy Dearest. No Wire hangers ever! No plastic baggies ever!


----------



## bexy (Sep 15, 2008)

ok so, I fell out with a best friend of mine 6 months ago. He had continually used me, upset me and taken advantage of me. George and the rest of my friends HATE him but I couldn't let him go.

We met for coffee and want to be friends again. No one supports my decision and theyre making it very hard for me. I know why they don't support me, but I wish they could. They say they never want to see him again so basically I will have to keep him as a seperate part of my life. Its too hard 

For some reason, I feel tied to him. I love him so much. I'm not a jealous person until it comes to him and his other friends, a point he has always played on, so I know its not constructive to be his friend again and spend time worrying about if he likes me best...but still. 
How the hell do I get rid of this pathetic need to be someone's favourite?? And why is it only with him??? I feel very secure in all my other friendships


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm annoyed that it's Monday (who isn't??) and that I have an exam this morning. I'm totally unmotivated.


I'm also annoyed because my best friend (who sounds JUST like Bexy's ex-friend...) made a stupid joke that he knew would make me jealous/mad.

Hopefully it was just a joke...


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm annoyed by the Goldfish cracker commercials. I just don't understand them anymore. The latest one is about a goldfish who left the pantry and now is free to do what he likes and be with other fish who accept him. Seriously, the commercial says something along those lines.

It's an effin cracker! It tastes great in soup, salad, by the handful, whatever. I don't care if the goldfish crackers are left in the pantry, my purse, or the kitchen counter. 

Again, I just don't get this commercial and it annoys me whenver I see or hear it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gas prices again! :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 15, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that it's Monday (who isn't??) and that I have an exam this morning. I'm totally unmotivated.
> 
> 
> I'm also annoyed because my best friend (who sounds JUST like Bexy's ex-friend...) made a stupid joke that he knew would make me jealous/mad.
> ...



I don't think I like your 'best' friend much.

Give me their number.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 15, 2008)

That a movie I had really looked forward to watching was really rather... disappointing.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn it. 

Crispy burnt stank woman just sat down and everyone just left the break room. 

I'm just going to turn the volume up on NKOTB
And hope I can ignore her. 



And yet not to breathe.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't think I like your 'best' friend much.
> 
> Give me their number.




Haha- yeah, sometimes I wonder how he earned the title of "best"... 



I'm actually not to terribly annoyed right now. That's a first. LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 15, 2008)

That I have nobody to be all like "OMFG WTF HOLY SHIT" with.

Even though I'm like a season and a half behind on the series, I'm watching _Heroes_ and what just happened is probably the best cliffhanger ending of the entire series thus far.

Thank god it's not the end of the disc, or there would be chaos. And possibly half-dressed trips to the video store.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

OK- now I'm annoyed. I don't even know what spurred this, but I'm trying to remember the name of someone I talked to on Dims ages ago. I figured I'd go to my Myspace inbox and that would jog my memory. But noooo.... he deleted his profile, so even though I still have my old mail, it doesn't help me out.

All I can remember is we used to quote Scrubs ALL THE TIME and he hated the Boston Red Sox....

This will continue to bother me until I figure it out... and I know that in like 8 hours, I will randomly blurt out his name.


I'm also annoyed that while searching through my inbox, I have messages in there all the way from Oct 2005... so there's a whole bunch of history in there that I did NOT need to rehash. Why do I still have it?!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 15, 2008)

I woke up 4 hours too early!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 16, 2008)

That my feet are not being massaged by a delicious man.

However, I am watching an episode of Mad Men, so that's good...but....goddamn, it's not a foot massage..


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 16, 2008)

My goddamn iphone is taking forever to update


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

We are shorthanded at work this week and I worked an hour overtime tonight. I have been asked to "burn off" the time by taking an extra long lunch on Thursday and Friday. That just stinks!


~Punkin


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Tina, Susannah, I say we forget about the topic of this thread and just use this time and place to chat!
> 
> Susannah, how's the family? And BTW, Ava just LOVES it when you leave her a MySpace comment/graphic.
> 
> Tina, how's the Bigster? Tell him Ava and I are going to a Halloween showing of Frankenstein Meets Wolfman at our neighborhood movie theater. Ava did a wonderful job of pretending to be excited about it.



LMAO! Eric and I watched a Godzilla movie yesterday (_Gojira, Mosura, Kingu Gidorâ: Daikaijû sôkôgeki_) that his friend directed. It has not only Godzilla, but also Mothra and King Ghidorah, which is fun. It's this one. We stayed home for a change, did nesty things and had a movie marathon weekend. Was fun. I haven't seen Frankenstein Meets Wolfman for ages. Sounds like fun. 

I have to admit I'm not at all annoyed right now, though. I do the cheese thing, too...


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 16, 2008)

"VEEP". How is "VEEP" any easier than "V.P." 

it also annoys me that things that insignificant annoy me


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 16, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> OK- now I'm annoyed. I don't even know what spurred this, but I'm trying to remember the name of someone I talked to on Dims ages ago. I figured I'd go to my Myspace inbox and that would jog my memory. But noooo.... he deleted his profile, so even though I still have my old mail, it doesn't help me out.
> 
> All I can remember is we used to quote Scrubs ALL THE TIME and he hated the Boston Red Sox....
> 
> ...



I totally remember the Scrubs quotes, because I would get all excited when I recognized them lol..but I don't remember anything else about that.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I totally remember the Scrubs quotes, because I would get all excited when I recognized them lol..but I don't remember anything else about that.



It's all good- BGB helped me out. It was themadhatter... who apparently dropped off the face of the planet. But thanks, goofy 


I'm annoyed that no matter how early I set my alarm, I always snooze til 7:30... which would normally be fine but I'm always on Dims for way too long in the AM. LOL.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> "VEEP". How is "VEEP" any easier than "V.P."
> 
> it also annoys me that things that insignificant annoy me



You are henceforth banned from calling me "Beej" and must call me either "BJ" or "Blackjack", if not my real name.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> "VEEP". How is "VEEP" any easier than "V.P."
> 
> it also annoys me that things that insignificant annoy me


I guess it's better than "FLIRJ".


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 16, 2008)

TV people on the local morning show talking about Palin's glasses as if they are the holy grail.  Bleat much?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 16, 2008)

Hm, well, my head is incredibly achy right now. 

I was at work doing some stuff when I decided I needed some more sugar in my coffee .. since my desk is located below a cabinet, I usually have the doors open so I can use the space in them to put papers so I can organize them properly since my desk isn't big enough. Unfortunately, I didn't have this one cabinet door open all the way and I hit the top of my head into it. NAILED the top of my head into it. 

So, of course, I put my hands on my head, like ooww, damn! Although, this time I lowered them and they were covered in blood .. so .. I now have a long scrape across the top of my head .. the nurses said it wasn't serious after they cleaned it up, but yeah, I got sent home anyway. 

I am a dumbass.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 16, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> TV people on the local morning show talking about Palin's glasses as if they are the holy grail.  Bleat much?



Well, to be fair, her glasses are pretty sweet. I wonder if they come with their own built in sight scope so she can better aim at bunnies while she goes hunting from her helicopter.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, well, my head is incredibly achy right now.
> 
> I was at work doing some stuff when I decided I needed some more sugar in my coffee .. since my desk is located below a cabinet, I usually have the doors open so I can use the space in them to put papers so I can organize them properly since my desk isn't big enough. Unfortunately, I didn't have this one cabinet door open all the way and I hit the top of my head into it. NAILED the top of my head into it.
> 
> ...



Aww...you poor thing! *hugs*
Since they sent you home from work...are they at least going to pay you?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2008)

I've just been feeling down today.


----------



## braindeadhead (Sep 16, 2008)

What ONE thing has been annoying me most???

simple.... me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

It has been 9 months since I have been on Coumadin for the blood clots in my lung and my leg. I am still having shortness of breath on minimal exertion which is very frustrating to me. The discouraging news from my doctor that this is probably as good as I will ever get is the thing that is annoying me.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

We are planning customer service week here at work and I am part of the committee to do so. 

One of the main supervisors is insistant on us doing an "American Idol" type thing that has been done in past years, but not the last couple because people are not crazy about getting up and singing a song in front of all their co-workers that the lyrics have been changed to to reflect our business. I do not believe that anyone should be forced into doing this or told that it's mandatory. So the manager is trying to use a different tactic of getting at least one person from each team (we have 5 teams) to do this. Not a single person on my team wants to do this...I mean..who would, have to get up in front of all of your co-workers and make a fool out of yourself? 

Well...everyone here knows that I sing karaoke, and knowing that no one on my team will do it, I'm going to be the only one to do this if they really push it. I'm not crazy about this. It's one thing to go sing karoke while drinking and having a good time, totally different thing stone cold sober in front of co-workers... *grumble*


----------



## bexy (Sep 16, 2008)

Rowan said:


> We are planning customer service week here at work and I am part of the committee to do so.
> 
> One of the main supervisors is insistant on us doing an "American Idol" type thing that has been done in past years, but not the last couple because people are not crazy about getting up and singing a song in front of all their co-workers that the lyrics have been changed to to reflect our business. I do not believe that anyone should be forced into doing this or told that it's mandatory. So the manager is trying to use a different tactic of getting at least one person from each team (we have 5 teams) to do this. Not a single person on my team wants to do this...I mean..who would, have to get up in front of all of your co-workers and make a fool out of yourself?
> 
> Well...everyone here knows that I sing karaoke, and knowing that no one on my team will do it, I'm going to be the only one to do this if they really push it. I'm not crazy about this. It's one thing to go sing karoke while drinking and having a good time, totally different thing stone cold sober in front of co-workers... *grumble*



how weird!! whatever happened to good old team building exercises like catching someone or making a bridge outta paper?!?


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Well, to be fair, her glasses are pretty sweet. I wonder if they come with their own built in sight scope so she can better aim at bunnies while she goes hunting from her helicopter.


Yeah, but can she hit these?


Luke Skywalker said:


> I used to bullseye womp rats in my T-16 back home. They're not much bigger than two meters.



-Rusty


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> how weird!! whatever happened to good old team building exercises like catching someone or making a bridge outta paper?!?



The manager of my company is gung ho about it...why...no clue


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 16, 2008)

Its "Hear, Hear!" NOT "Here Here!". It's so fucking obvious, GET it RIGHT!!!!







(unless you're calling a dog)


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

So I just got home from driving on the freeway (always an experience )...

I'm annoyed with people who all of the sudden realize their exit is coming up and cross 4 lanes of traffic to get it.

I'm also annoyed with people who are in the right lane and then suddenly realize that it's an exit only lane and zip across 4 lanes of traffic.

God help me if the two annoyances ever combine...


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> It has been 9 months since I have been on Coumadin for the blood clots in my lung and my leg. I am still having shortness of breath on minimal exertion which is very frustrating to me. The discouraging news from my doctor that this is probably as good as I will ever get is the thing that is annoying me.



I'm sorry Maria, I know how frustrating it can be. I was once on Coumadin for blood clots in my leg and had some breathing issues for a long time too. Hang in there I'll be praying for you.:wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2008)

I lost my DS stylus and it's the only one I have. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2008)

People that think they have me pegged.

Please. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 16, 2008)

My Fantasy baseball Head-to-Head league. But it's beyond annoying. I'm pissed.

My team's been in first place since the 3rd week. I dominated the competition most weeks, only had a losing record 3 weeks out of 25. And I felt I had a great team, despite crippling injuries within the last couple of months (Carlos Lee and Ian Kinsler are just two of them). There were 4 teams out of 10 who, for most of the season, did not look at their teams or make any changes. Our playoff week last week was against one such team, who just happened to fix their internet connection last week (though they STILL made no changes to their team last week).

We had one of our worst offensive weeks ever, with a TEAM batting average of .226. And, with 3 closers and 4 other Relief pitchers, we managed a TOTAL of 0 saves and 1 hold. Not even Johan Santana and Cliff Lee could make up for Oliver Perez's miserable outing on Tuesday: 3.1 innings, 7 earned runs. That's an ERA over 18.00, folks...

To sum up their team... They had Tim Lincecum. Last week, he pitched a total of 17.1 innings, only giving up one earned run TOTAL and earning 21 strikeouts.

So now, the championship is being played between the 5th and 6th place teams from the season, and I'm competing for the 3rd place prize against the 2nd place team from the season. So, instead of what seemed like a guarantee for $60, the best I can earn is $10.

This was my first head-to-head league. It may very well be my last, too. I'll stick to my Rotisserie leagues, where your season's accomplishments count for something at the end. Maybe this is why I hate college sports. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm sorry Maria, I know how frustrating it can be. I was once on Coumadin for blood clots in my leg and had some breathing issues for a long time too. Hang in there I'll be praying for you.:wubu:



Thank you, Sugar


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I lost my DS stylus and it's the only one I have. :doh:



This is why I keep mine in my ear. And because it's stylin'! No pun intended.

I'm annoyed by my seemingly never ending runny nose, despite the fact I've blown it a million times, and I don't have the sniffles.


Where is all this crap coming from!? I hope it's not brain juice :/


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> This is why I keep mine in my ear. And because it's stylin'! No pun intended.
> 
> I'm annoyed by my seemingly never ending runny nose, despite the fact I've blown it a million times, and I don't have the sniffles.
> 
> ...



Do you have allergies? It could be that.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 17, 2008)

Im pissed off that David Foster Wallace killed himself last Friday. 

This obituary sums up my feelings.

I usually dont get upset about celebrity deaths, but this one hurts.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2008)

>;O I WANT ME SOME DAMN SUMMER SAUSAGE / BEEF STICKS / PEPPERONI


And I Can't Get them because I Have No Money left. X_X 

And as pathetic as it is, I'm Craving it so badly it really IS the ONE thing annoying me the most right now. Aside from my Lonliness and Broke-ness But I've come to terms with those. XD


----------



## bexy (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm annoyed that the thing annoying me most right now, I really don't seem able to do anything about....


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2008)

The kid across from me (Im in the computer lab at school) is listening to really loud, really bad techno and hes wicked jittery.

Im going to assume that hes on something.

And he kinda smells.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 17, 2008)

The bad dream I had last night/this morning


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

*I sent a gas tank for a motorcycle I sold on Ebay via UPS and it got damaged. Resolving this issue with UPS is FKN FRUSTRATING....paper work...no results
blah blah blah......big corporations suck some times *


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> The bad dream I had last night/this morning



I'm sorry to hear that. I had a really fucked up dream the other night.

Ever see the movie Ferngully? Well, I was with my friend in the dream and for some reason we were both like really fiending for some coke. So, I'm like, dammit, where the hell are we going to get some? My friend is all like, oh yeah, I know a place. 

So, we're driving in this wooded area and all of a sudden he stops and I'm like, where are we? You don't know? Ferngully. Except it's not Ferngully, it's like the seedy Ferngully under belly, where like, all the fairies have clipped wings and stuff. Everyone is really messed up looking and I'm like, man, alright, make this fast! He goes into this "alley" which was actually just like the roots of a tree or something, cause at this point we're like 5 inches tall so it makes sense.

I'm all looking up at this tree and I'm like "ah man, I don't like this, what are these Xs for? Why are they spray painted with Xs" and all these tweeking fairies are like .. DON'T WORRY ABOUT 'EM, WE JUST USE THEM TO MARK WHICH TREES ARE DEALING" .. so, that makes sense. Out of nowhere we hear all this loud machinary and I see this massive drill thing start to tear everything up in it's path. 

It all went black and I woke up in a cold sweat.

WTFerngully.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2008)

People who don't have a damn clue what they want. Actually, no, strike that. People who don't have a damn clue what they want AND drag others into their own personal messes as a result. 

Figure it out on your own and leave me out, please.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

So I'm annoyed with the new version of iTunes. I like the Genuis feature, but I can't list my music individually. It's all grouped by either artist, album, genre or composer.

I just want my songs listed alphabetically. WTF.


I'm also annoyed with my crazy (and not crazy in a good way) sister. She borrowed my hair straightener, broke it, and didn't tell me.That sounds so juvenile now that I read it. LOL


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I'm annoyed with the new version of iTunes. I like the Genuis feature, but I can't list my music individually. It's all grouped by either artist, album, genre or composer.
> 
> I just want my songs listed alphabetically. WTF.
> 
> ...



Yes you can. Go to *view* in the menu bar and select the view you want. 

I was confused at first too. And as for genius...it doesn't recognize my iTunes purchased music, even after I update. Useless lol.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I'm annoyed with the new version of iTunes. I like the Genuis feature, but I can't list my music individually. It's all grouped by either artist, album, genre or composer.
> 
> I just want my songs listed alphabetically. WTF.
> 
> ...



At the top of I-Tunes click on the left VIEW icon to have your songs listed


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

My left wrist hurts  

Can I get worker's comp for carpal tunnel?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Yes you can. Go to *view* in the menu bar and select the view you want.
> 
> I was confused at first too. And as for genius...it doesn't recognize my iTunes purchased music, even after I update. Useless lol.





mariac1966 said:


> At the top of I-Tunes click on the left VIEW icon to have your songs listed



This is why I love you guys. 


Thanks, smartpantses... if that's even the plural form of smartypants.


ETA: I can't find my camera charger. The last time I had it was when I was in Israel.... this could be problematic.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is why I love you guys.
> 
> 
> Thanks, smartpantses... if that's even the plural form of smartypants.
> ...



Did you check all the pockets in your suitcases?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

I found it like 3 seconds after I posted that. I realized I threw a bunch of crap into a box and made it disappear when I was trying to straighten up my room a couple weeks ago. LOL


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

I find out if I passed my first year at University tomorrow.

I've been waiting to find out for 3 weeks now.

These last few hours are freaking TORTUROUS.

Cross your fingers for me though yeah?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm Annoyed that now that I finally HAVE my OWN Computer in the house. I can't find my Effing webcam cause I cleaned my room. [For like, first time in years. *Shame* I KNOW! I Don't Sleep in my room though! .. I .. Don't really sleep anywhere.. I guess, like.. .where I crash that night.. *Shrug* ] SO NOW I DON'T KNOW WHERE ANYTHING IS ANYMORE. And I can't ask my parents for help, cause they'll flip out on me because my stepmom is paranoid as HELL that people are going to track us down and murder us all in our sleep. .......VERY FREAKING FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2008)

To add to the list of Technology woes... My newer computer is repeatingly having problems with its internet connection. So much so that A: I'm performing as thorough of a virus scan as I can (even though I have been frequently checking things lately) and B: now using my older computer, perhaps for the remainder of the night. No games tonight, but I still have internet at least. Just wish I could figure out what my computer's problem is right now...


----------



## bexy (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I got drunk last night. And did silly, silly things 

I'm even more annoyed that its self inflicted, I should know better!!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I'm annoyed that I got drunk last night. And did silly, silly things
> 
> I'm even more annoyed that its self inflicted, I should know better!!!



*tight hugs* Well...you know I love ya and you have me to talk baby doll


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

People who THINK they know how to be a friend...but have NO clue!

They go out of their way to start up a friendship...but when you don't have what THEY think they want/need...you are left scratching your head 

Sometimes, people really suck.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> People who THINK they know how to be a friend...but have NO clue!
> 
> They go out of their way to start up a friendship...but when you don't have what THEY think they want/need...you are left scratching your head
> 
> Sometimes, people really suck.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you, Maria. That was very sweet. :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 18, 2008)

I got an e mail today telling me that AC/DC is coming to the Meadowlands.
I haven't seen them in concert in about 20 years.
I swore that the next time they toured around here nothing would keep me from seeing them.
Well, apparently something is going to keep me from seeing them....the $92.50 ticket price! 
C'mon guys, give a girl a break! I even gave my son one of your names as part of his middle name! 
Guess who's not going to be shook all night long to AC/DC this November?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 19, 2008)

My momma's doctor diagnosed her with diabetes, put her on pills for it, but did NOT prescribe her a blood glucose meter!!! wtf??


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

I am not angry or annoyed, I am just upset that I have worked for days to get myself into a happy and positive state of mind and everything was going well, only to have an evening with my family so totally stress me out. 
I think I have to limit my contact with them, because it will take me days to feel happy and positive again.

I just need calm and peace and happiness in my life.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I got an e mail today telling me that AC/DC is coming to the Meadowlands.
> I haven't seen them in concert in about 20 years.
> I swore that the next time they toured around here nothing would keep me from seeing them.
> Well, apparently something is going to keep me from seeing them....the $92.50 ticket price!
> ...


 
Yesterday I spent a total of $314 for two Metallica tickets.

OUCH!!!!!!

Still, she's never seen Metallica before, gonna be a great night.

edit - still kinda of ridiculous though, I saw Metallica in 1991, and I'm pretty damn sure the ticket only cost around $25. Inflation is a bitch.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 19, 2008)

The one thing annoying me now is the fact that, somehow, through the process of deleting the nForce firewall (NVIDIA's firewall that came with my mobo software), which seemed to have been the source of a lot of my woes... I managed to bork up WINDOWS firewall as well! So I updated to Service Pack 3, because it was the only cource of action I thought was likely to fix Windows Firewall... And everything I've heard on SP3 says don't do it...

::crosses fingers::


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I got an e mail today telling me that AC/DC is coming to the Meadowlands.
> I haven't seen them in concert in about 20 years.
> I swore that the next time they toured around here nothing would keep me from seeing them.
> Well, apparently something is going to keep me from seeing them....the $92.50 ticket price!
> ...



I love AC/DC!



JiminOR said:


> Yesterday I spent a total of $314 for two Metallica tickets.
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Love Metallica too.:bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 19, 2008)

the one thing that is annoying me right this very minute is closeted fa's who try to seduce women into online affairs cos they are too scared of living the real thing in REAL life.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Tomorrow night I am going out to a fundraiser with a 70's disco theme. They want people to dress 70's disco etc, but I am not having it, No way! I don't want to look like a fool.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my second toe on my right foot hurts. It definitely didn't hurt when I went to bed last night. And I know I'm not a sleepwalker. Did my sheets try to kill me last night?!



Susannah said:


> Tomorrow night I am going out to a fundraiser with a 70's disco theme. They want people to dress 70's disco etc, but I am not having it, No way! I don't want to look like a fool.



Shoshie- you should totally show up in 80s gear.  Everyone knows that the 80s had SUCH better fashion statements. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Yesterday I spent a total of $314 for two Metallica tickets.
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*I have seen Metallica several times, a few months ago at BONARROO, they did a very standard set, not animated, just playing by the numbers...I dig em none the less......but they are HOLIER then thou it seems and WE'RE NOT WORTHY....compared to so many humbler bands out there, such as PEARL JAM that just played their fkn asses off....long sets, improvisations...eddie vedder...wow 

but i am only 5 feet tall, so many times I have paid insane amounts for close seats to really enjoy the music, it's one of lifes pleasures to me, I dont spend insane amounts drinking or drugging anymore..so concerts is one of my big vices *


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I refuse to pay that much to see Metallica or AC/DC .. 

I don't know .. when it comes to concerts, I prefer to be all up in the bands grill. Obviously I can't do that for all my favorite bands since it'll be impossible to see them in a smaller venue, but when bands I like do come out to smaller places, it's usually so much more fun. 






Testament > Metallica anyway. 

Oh and I saw The Mars Volta last night. ELECTRIFYING ! Hopefully some pictures will come out looking decent!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right, annoying! well, this is irritating, but yeah having to move .. specifically when you don't want to and that has become more apparent than ever sleeping on an air mattress in an empty house once you've cleaned out most of the rooms. 

.. blah


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2008)

If I have to limit it to one thing, I'd have to say right now daughter's total lack of any form of judgment. After several months of us having to make her car and insurance payments, because she screwed up and lost her job, she gives the car to her bad news b/f (ex con, no job, no home, drunk, deadbeat dad, leaching off of friends). Super-slacker in turn gives the car to an even more bad news friend (with her permission), who totals the car. B/f refuses to even bother to make phone calls to find out which impound yard it's towed to. After WE track it down, pay to get the wreck out of the impound and towed home, she gets an attitude about how the b/f is NOT bad news, and grumbles about having to drive her mom to work so she'll be able to use OUR car.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 19, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> If I have to limit it to one thing, I'd have to say right now daughter's total lack of any form of judgment. After several months of us having to make her car and insurance payments, because she screwed up and lost her job, she gives the car to her bad news b/f (ex con, no job, no home, drunk, deadbeat dad, leaching off of friends). Super-slacker in turn gives the car to an even more bad news friend (with her permission), who totals the car. B/f refuses to even bother to make phone calls to find out which impound yard it's towed to. After WE track it down, pay to get the wreck out of the impound and towed home, she gets an attitude about how the b/f is NOT bad news, and grumbles about having to drive her mom to work so she'll be able to use OUR car.



This begs the question....why the hell would you let her use your car????? Next thing you know, she'll lend that out too...and then you'll have no car whatsoever!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm with Rowan, no car for her unless it comes out of her own pocket. And that means no borrowing your car. She'll probably let the loser total that one too.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 19, 2008)

two things...

Got paid this morning..it was gone in 15 minutes to bills. I am hoping to be back on track with finances and finally have a little bit of money by this time next month.. Ugh.

Secondly...my ex got tickets to go see Robin Williams do stand up in November. I am so freakin jealous!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 19, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> If I have to limit it to one thing, I'd have to say right now daughter's total lack of any form of judgment. After several months of us having to make her car and insurance payments, because she screwed up and lost her job, she gives the car to her bad news b/f (ex con, no job, no home, drunk, deadbeat dad, leaching off of friends). Super-slacker in turn gives the car to an even more bad news friend (with her permission), who totals the car. B/f refuses to even bother to make phone calls to find out which impound yard it's towed to. After WE track it down, pay to get the wreck out of the impound and towed home, she gets an attitude about how the b/f is NOT bad news, and grumbles about having to drive her mom to work so she'll be able to use OUR car.


I would suggest that the best thing you can do for daughter (as well as yourselves) is to stop bailing her out. Her bad judgment in addition to her parent's unending financial support means she can continue to live irresponsibly and never fully suffer the consequences. Some kids never learn to take care of themselves until they're forced to do it, kicking and screaming the entire time. But in the end, they're better for it, even if it wasn't their choice at the time.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> This begs the question....why the hell would you let her use your car????? Next thing you know, she'll lend that out too...and then you'll have no car whatsoever!



It's all in the dollars and cents...

her not driving = her not having a job = us getting stuck paying the difference between the insurance and what she owed, because wife co-signed for the loan <sigh>


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I would suggest that the best thing you can do for daughter (as well as yourselves) is to stop bailing her out. Her bad judgment in addition to her parent's unending financial support means she can continue to live irresponsibly and never fully suffer the consequences. Some kids never learn to take care of themselves until they're forced to do it, kicking and screaming the entire time. But in the end, they're better for it, even if it wasn't their choice at the time.




Unfortunately I have no say in the matter...I wanted to cut her off when she was letting the b/f keep the car while we were making the payments...her mom kept cutting her the checks


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 19, 2008)

People who insist on parking their minivans and SUVs in compact spots instead of walking a few more yards. I hate coming out of a store and realizing there's no way I can get my fat ass into my own properly parked vehicle


----------



## bexy (Sep 19, 2008)

that I am confused....and I that I take everything to heart.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My momma's doctor diagnosed her with diabetes, put her on pills for it, but did NOT prescribe her a blood glucose meter!!! wtf??



I bet she ends up getting some free offers in the mail.....call the doctor's office back and ask them what is available for little or no cost....they are bought over the counter is why you got no prescription for it.....or that is how it was with my ex.....



Susannah said:


> Tomorrow night I am going out to a fundraiser with a 70's disco theme. They want people to dress 70's disco etc, but I am not having it, No way! I don't want to look like a fool.



You have to be sure to tell us how this went?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I refuse to pay that much to see Metallica or AC/DC ..
> I don't know .. when it comes to concerts, I prefer to be all up in the bands grill. Obviously I can't do that for all my favorite bands since it'll be impossible to see them in a smaller venue, but when bands I like do come out to smaller places, it's usually so much more fun.
> Testament > Metallica anyway.



I've always been the same way, prefer the venues. I have missed some great shows that way tho.



Zandoz said:


> If I have to limit it to one thing, I'd have to say right now daughter's total lack of any form of judgment. After several months of us having to make her car and insurance payments, because she screwed up and lost her job, she gives the car to her bad news b/f (ex con, no job, no home, drunk, deadbeat dad, leaching off of friends). Super-slacker in turn gives the car to an even more bad news friend (with her permission), who totals the car. B/f refuses to even bother to make phone calls to find out which impound yard it's towed to. After WE track it down, pay to get the wreck out of the impound and towed home, she gets an attitude about how the b/f is NOT bad news, and grumbles about having to drive her mom to work so she'll be able to use OUR car.



That DOES seem very annoying, Zan. 



Susannah said:


> Tomorrow night I am going out to a fundraiser with a 70's disco theme. They want people to dress 70's disco etc, but I am not having it, No way! I don't want to look like a fool.



I usually don't mention it, Shosh, but I'm usually dressed to the nines in full '70s disco regalia when I'm posting at Dims. Have to look my best, you know? (I look like this, pretty much, but with an afro.) 

View attachment disco_lets.jpg


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 20, 2008)

Two things actually, stemming from one big thing.

I got turned down for a job I interviewed for last week this past Tuesday. A staff reporter position where I had to report on a local council meeting as part of the interview process. So I interviewed, went to the meeting, went back to the office and wrote the story. I left the office that evening feeling pretty good about myself, nothing much happened at the meeting but I'd done a fairly good job of synthesizing what had gone down. So I thought.

Tuesday comes and I finally get a response, they've given the job to someone else  Oh well, slightly upset but not all that mad. The editor asks me if I want to know why they didn't hire me, constructive criticism so I can do better on future interviews, sure I'd like that. The other candidate seemed more interested in the position and my piece was "poorly written" 

Apparently I traveled over 1500 miles to get to the interview, paid out of pocket for plane tickets, made connecting flights, and drove two hours from the airport to the city the paper's based in out of sheer apathy. It was languor coursing through my veins as I turned around and did it all over again following the interview, waking up at 2am to drive to my 5am connecting flight. And it was ennui that forced me to look up real estate in the area as my girlfriend and I contemplated renting or maybe even purchasing a home. I mentioned all of this in the interview, emphasizing my desire to move to the area. 

But I moved on, even managed to have a decent Thursday and Friday as I cooled down. Until I checked the paper's website out of, I don't know, the apathy that strikes on a Friday afternoon. And in Monday's local news I saw something amazing; my lead and save for a graph with a pair of quotes shoehorned in, my story. The words and style looked exactly like they did when I wrote them last Friday, no change. The "poorly written" story that wasn't good enough miraculously went to print with another reporter's byline.

Seriously, fuck plagiarizing scum.


----------



## Red (Sep 20, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Two things actually, stemming from one big thing.
> 
> I got turned down for a job I interviewed for last week this past Tuesday. A staff reporter position where I had to report on a local council meeting as part of the interview process. So I interviewed, went to the meeting, went back to the office and wrote the story. I left the office that evening feeling pretty good about myself, nothing much happened at the meeting but I'd done a fairly good job of synthesizing what had gone down. So I thought.
> 
> ...



Dude...that's awful, so sorry!!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 20, 2008)

Getting the Red Ring of Death on an XBox 360.

...which I just borrowed from a friend on Thursday.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Two things actually, stemming from one big thing.
> 
> I got turned down for a job I interviewed for last week this past Tuesday. A staff reporter position where I had to report on a local council meeting as part of the interview process. So I interviewed, went to the meeting, went back to the office and wrote the story. I left the office that evening feeling pretty good about myself, nothing much happened at the meeting but I'd done a fairly good job of synthesizing what had gone down. So I thought.
> 
> ...



*damn..I thought I had bad luck getting hired.....taking 2 trains to DC spending 2 hours to get there and back 2x for 2nd/3rd interviews with NASA, in GRAPHICS....and I know I was one of 20-30 or more candidates....they closed the job out...hired NO BODY...this is trivial in comparision...*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

*I am livid....just got off the phone with one of best gf's in Chicago. She was in a marriage of a lifetime for 18 yrs with high school sweetheart, whom came home everyday for lunch...for sex...they were deeply in love ....he was hit on his motorcycle by a drunken driver and killed, 3 yrs ago.

Well, she had a hella time moving on, 2 yrs later, she still had all his clothes, his PAP machine...as if he had not died...it was a little freaky.

Well, 3 yrs later she met someone, and they were friends off an on..and finally finally they moved beyond the *FRIEND ZONE*..it was tough for her, as she went through a weird period knowing he was talking to some *INTERNET GIRL* in the Phillipines. He finally moved on with her. THey saw one another every day, shared family events, and were finally very close.

He left his phone bill out, and she discovered he WAS STILL TALKING to MS. PHILIPINES 3-5x a week. She called her, and discovered they were married. This is where it stop making any sense. But for her to finally move on and learn to trust someone, who is so deeply involved with her family/ and she with his kids and extended family, and realize they are cheating on you...even if it's only in intimacy (phone calls).....:doh:

ouch ouch ouch for her...my heart breaks...*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am livid....just got off the phone with one of best gf's in Chicago. She was in a marriage of a lifetime for 18 yrs with high school sweetheart, whom came home everyday for lunch...for sex...they were deeply in love ....he was hit on his motorcycle by a drunken driver and killed, 3 yrs ago.
> 
> Well, she had a hella time moving on, 2 yrs later, she still had all his clothes, his PAP machine...as if he had not died...it was a little freaky.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry this happened to your friend. I can really relate to this because of my own past experiences. I hope she can go forward from here and heal and be able to trust again, 
it's a hard thing to do, I know, but I wish her all the best and send her nothing but positive thoughts and prayers. You sound like a really good friend I'm glad she has you, hugs, Fran


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I am so sorry this happened to your friend. I can really relate to this because of my own past experiences. I hope she can go forward from here and heal and be able to trust again,
> it's a hard thing to do, I know, but I wish her all the best and send her nothing but positive thoughts and prayers. You sound like a really good friend I'm glad she has you, hugs, Fran



thanks ((((S+S)))) she believes in her GIRLFRIENDS, she always has, and when I start to put my current loser BF in front,... i realize who will be there at the end of the day. I have been through stuff similar to her, and thought she did this ALLLLLL in the right way, nice and slow....how do you trust again, after this...seriously....?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wild Zero- That totally and completely sucks. I don't think there's any other way to say it. Can you take any sort of action against them?


Here's my annoyance for the day- (not as serious as everyone else's)
I hate when people say "how come". Just say why! It sounds retarded when you say "How come you can't go out tonight?" or "That's how come you have to show up at 4:30."

I especially hate the latter use of the phrase. It drives me bananas.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Wild Zero- That totally and completely sucks. I don't think there's any other way to say it. Can you take any sort of action against them?
> 
> 
> Here's my annoyance for the day- (not as serious as everyone else's)
> ...



How come that drives you bananas Sam? Oh never mind I see how come you don't like it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 20, 2008)

The fact that my computer's sound has some kind of glitch. I can listen to music on WMP and then try to watch a video or listen to music online and I get no sound at all or the video won't start at all. I have to restart my computer completely to get it working again. I'm not savvy enough to figure out what's causing it, but it's annoying as hell. 

Tips or suggestions by you computer techies would be most welcome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> The fact that my computer's sound has some kind of glitch. I can listen to music on WMP and then try to watch a video or listen to music online and I get no sound at all or the video won't start at all. I have to restart my computer completely to get it working again. I'm not savvy enough to figure out what's causing it, but it's annoying as hell.
> 
> Tips or suggestions by you computer techies would be most welcome.



Use some program that cleans out spyware.....or use system tools to clean up your hard drive as in it will get rid of your cookies. 
Try uninstalling and re-download that WMP program?

These things work for me sometimes.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

I made chicken tortilla soup and put a bit more cilantro in it than hubby likes and he put too much onion (it didn't cook long enough either). So, now we have soup that I have to strain out the onions to eat and he probably won't help me finish because of the cilantro. :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2008)

there is NOTHING good on television on a saturday night...what's up with that?????


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2008)

Toonami

1997-2008

Dragonball Z, Outlaw Star Ruroni Kenshin Megas XLR... so many good shows aired on that black that I loved. Even though it went way downhill with Naruto IMO, it's still a bummer to see something that I grew up watching as a kid go off of the air. Apperently tonight was their last broadcast on Cartoon Network. I wished they would have played some of their more famous shows from back in the day to pay some sort of tribute though.


----------



## Filly (Sep 21, 2008)

Right this very minute... the one thing that's annoying me the most is how you need a 'valid' email address to access the chatroom here. All I have is my hotmail address and work address. Im not going to use my work address because work in a clasified environment so our emails are monitored. So now I am sulking like a 3 year old. Boo Hoo

Oh, and the fact that I only have two working TV stations at the moment. Sucks.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

Filly said:


> Right this very minute... the one thing that's annoying me the most is how you need a 'valid' email address to access the chatroom here. All I have is my hotmail address and work address. Im not going to use my work address because work in a clasified environment so our emails are monitored. So now I am sulking like a 3 year old. Boo Hoo
> 
> Oh, and the fact that I only have two working TV stations at the moment. Sucks.



Do you work for the Government in Canberra? My mate Mez does. She lives in the ACT. 
Bloody expensive rent etc there I have heard.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm trying to read the new posts, and I keep dozing off.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I'm trying to read the new posts, and I keep dozing off.



**Bounces into room, hands Kathy a cappuccino and bounces back to the kitchen**


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Math class, College is hard


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2008)

This house is utterly insane.

My mother's nearly-naked boyfriend has upturned all of the furniture in the den and stacked it precariously so that one of our cats can more easily find and kill a mouse that's down there.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2008)

Absolutes...and people who don't communicate effectively.


----------



## bexy (Sep 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> This house is utterly insane.
> 
> My mother's nearly-naked boyfriend has upturned all of the furniture in the den and stacked it precariously so that one of our cats can more easily find and kill a mouse that's down there.



That is the funniest scenario I have ever pictured...ever! Take pics!!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

1.) Why can't people freakin' close drawers and cabinets?!?! It looks ridiculous when you walk into the kitchen and half the drawers are slid open and the cabinets are all flung open. Was someone trying to steal our Tupperware?!

Grrrrrr.

Oh, and turn off the freakin' lights when you leave a room.

2.) I'm tired of feeling jealous over my two "best friends"'s potential future hook up. I wish they would just screw and get it over with! 

You know what makes it even worse? Whenever I hang out with them individually, they're always talking about how much the other person annoys the hell out of them or how stupid the other person is. Don't fuckin lie to me. You want to jump each others bones. Just do it already. Jesus H. Christ on a friggin pogo-stick.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2008)

I am annoyed at myself for responding to people on some threads who quite obviously are just looking for a flame war. *smiles and goes on to a new and interesting thread.*


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2008)

Over the past few years, I've seen a lot of people complain about the use of "bbw" and how inaccurate it is because being big doesn't necessarily equal being beautiful. I saw it again today...a rant by a guy who said "Sorry ladies, but some of you sure don't deserve the name bbw. You sure are big, but you're definitely not beautiful" ...and I'd had enough of this kind of bullshit, so I told him about it. 

If a woman chooses to use the bbw label, who is anyone to question it? So you personally don't find her beautiful...move on and let it go, because it's your thing, not hers. You have no right to make her feel like crap just because you don't like how she looks. She has every right to use whatever label she wants for herself for her own reasons. Maybe she really believes she is beautiful...maybe someone else has told her she is...or maybe she uses it to help build herself up. Regardless, it's not your place to say whether she deserves it or not. Attempting to do so is just the same mentality of those who claim that only skinny women are beautiful. Everyone deserves to feel beautiful, and there's always going to be someone who sees beauty in someone you don't. Allow her to go find that person without having to suffer your barbs.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

If at first you can't make it about another person...try, try, again. Something is bound to stick.


*eta..I don't like the label ' bbw ', but, ffs, for a person to almost be offended that someone else wants to refer to themselves as beautiful?...ack


----------



## supersoup (Sep 21, 2008)

friggin' myspace graphics and .jpgs for every occasion. can't handle it.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2008)

supersoup said:


> friggin' myspace graphics and .jpgs for every occasion. can't handle it.



YES.

Thank you.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

supersoup said:


> friggin' myspace graphics and .jpgs for every occasion. can't handle it.



I love MySpace and all the graphics. I find them cheery. Oh well.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2008)

supersoup said:


> friggin' myspace graphics and .jpgs for every occasion. can't handle it.





Blackjack said:


> YES.
> 
> Thank you.


Thirded. And along those lines, I see my Les Toil portrait all over fatty sites on myspace, and I can't quite figure out if it annoys me or I like it. 

Little bit of both, most likely.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 21, 2008)

2 things...

1. Why do they still show Ameican Dad? It is awful. Please just have the people doing these voices go to their other job at Family Guy and make tons of new episodes. Please.

2. I wore heels last night and was on my feet for maybe a total of 50 minutes (only when walking outside or to the bathroom) and my feet are still sore today! What is up with that?!?! Fug.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Over the past few years, I've seen a lot of people complain about the use of "bbw" and how inaccurate it is because being big doesn't necessarily equal being beautiful. I saw it again today...a rant by a guy who said "Sorry ladies, but some of you sure don't deserve the name bbw. You sure are big, but you're definitely not beautiful" ...and I'd had enough of this kind of bullshit, so I told him about it.
> 
> If a woman chooses to use the bbw label, who is anyone to question it? So you personally don't find her beautiful...move on and let it go, because it's your thing, not hers. You have no right to make her feel like crap just because you don't like how she looks. She has every right to use whatever label she wants for herself for her own reasons. Maybe she really believes she is beautiful...maybe someone else has told her she is...or maybe she uses it to help build herself up. Regardless, it's not your place to say whether she deserves it or not. Attempting to do so is just the same mentality of those who claim that only skinny women are beautiful. Everyone deserves to feel beautiful, and there's always going to be someone who sees beauty in someone you don't. Allow her to go find that person without having to suffer your barbs.



Been surfing Craigslist again?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Over the past few years, I've seen a lot of people complain about the use of "bbw" and how inaccurate it is because being big doesn't necessarily equal being beautiful. I saw it again today...a rant by a guy who said "Sorry ladies, but some of you sure don't deserve the name bbw. You sure are big, but you're definitely not beautiful" ...and I'd had enough of this kind of bullshit, so I told him about it.
> 
> If a woman chooses to use the bbw label, who is anyone to question it? So you personally don't find her beautiful...move on and let it go, because it's your thing, not hers. You have no right to make her feel like crap just because you don't like how she looks. She has every right to use whatever label she wants for herself for her own reasons. Maybe she really believes she is beautiful...maybe someone else has told her she is...or maybe she uses it to help build herself up. Regardless, it's not your place to say whether she deserves it or not. Attempting to do so is just the same mentality of those who claim that only skinny women are beautiful. Everyone deserves to feel beautiful, and there's always going to be someone who sees beauty in someone you don't. Allow her to go find that person without having to suffer your barbs.



Good for you Joy. People like that go their whole life being negative and miserable, and that is all they will attract into their life in return.
All women have the right to feel beautiful and call themselves as such. We do not need the permission of people like that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2008)

That I couldn't get it finished because i'm exhausted...10 hours of spreadsheeting overtime this weekend and a stupid laptop that just decided to 'sleep' and not wake-up when ever it wanted, i'm done. 

My brain hurt before I started. It's positively mush now.

I sure hope the Dr's have some answers for me this week..


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

supersoup said:


> friggin' myspace graphics and .jpgs for every occasion. can't handle it.





Blackjack said:


> YES.
> 
> Thank you.





Carrie said:


> Thirded. And along those lines, I see my Les Toil portrait all over fatty sites on myspace, and I can't quite figure out if it annoys me or I like it.
> 
> Little bit of both, most likely.




Misery loves company... you three should be very happy together


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Misery loves company... you three should be very happy together


ok, the quotes won't carry, but that's one of my gripes too.
if i'm going to be looking at somebody's profile on myspace or whatnot, I'd just as soon be able to read the basic information without wasting the bandwith and processor time to download and render a thousand images and a sound clip I don't need to hear.

Then again, I don't have a professional gaming-grade computer, and half the time I'm connected via cellphone. Those of you with faster machines and connections might feel otherwise.

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> ok, the quotes won't carry, but that's one of my gripes too.
> if i'm going to be looking at somebody's profile on myspace or whatnot, I'd just as soon be able to read the basic information without wasting the bandwith and processor time to download and render a thousand images and a sound clip I don't need to hear.
> 
> Then again, I don't have a professional gaming-grade computer, and half the time I'm connected via cellphone. Those of you with faster machines and connections might feel otherwise.
> ...



I really enjoy MySpace because I see it as a way to spread a little sunshine around and have a lil fun. It is all fluff I realize.
My page has some images on it, but no music as I don't really like the musical choices of others, so why would they like mine, and want to hear them?

I just take it for what it is, a little fun.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Misery loves company... you three should be very happy together




What is in the water around here, lately. Not liking non-stop sparkles and plastered on smiles, does not a miserable person make. I have ' seen ' all three of those people laughing and enjoying lots of things. 

:doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I really enjoy MySpace because I see it as a way to spread a little sunshine around and have a lil fun. It is all fluff I realize.
> My page has some images on it, but no music as I don't really like the musical choices of others, so why would they like mine, and want to hear them?
> 
> I just take it for what it is, a little fun.


True. 
I may not be 'getting' the whole myspace thing, and I'm ok with that.
For my purposes, it's about getting basic A/S/L information (typically from a profile link) so I have a general idea who I'm interacting with. This isn't apparently all that the service provides (or indeed its main purpose), but the rest of it is pretty much lost on me.
Doesn't mean it's a bad thing, just that it's less than optimal for me -- and since I'm not their target user, that's fine.

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with the anti-fluff/sparkles/animated-GIFs-on-websites crowd, for basically one reason and one reason only. It still remains one of the most annoying things about going home.

Dial-up internet.

If I ever am asked to go onto a Myspace page while on that dial-up, I'm pretty sure my completed manuscript will be a top no-seller by the time the page finishes loading. When it comes to Myfacespacing, less is definitely more.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

I like all the sparkly stuff on MySpace. I just think we are bombarded with negativity and unpleasant images on a daily basis anyway, so I like that I can send other people sparkly happy images to brighten their day a little.

Call me a Pollyanna, call me what you will, but I believe I have been given this special role in life to touch other people's lives in however small a way.

I will continue to do so, IRL and on MySpace.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I like all the sparkly stuff on MySpace. I just think we are bombarded with negativity and unpleasant images on a daily basis anyway, so I like that I can send other people sparkly happy images to brighten their day a little.
> 
> Call me a Pollyanna, call me what you will, but I believe I have been given this special role in life to touch other people's lives in however small a way.
> 
> I will continue to do so, IRL and on MySpace.


Nothing at all wrong with that 

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Nothing at all wrong with that
> 
> -Rusty



Yeah. I understand that others may not like it, and that is cool too.

I am not a fan of Facebook, because I find it dull quite frankly. My cousin Naomi lives in London, and she wanted me to have a Facebook page so we could keep in touch. I am just not into it.
She hates MySpace, so we just have to email each other.


----------



## Filly (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Do you work for the Government in Canberra? My mate Mez does. She lives in the ACT.
> Bloody expensive rent etc there I have heard.



Yep I work in the wondrous world of Government. WITH the ridiculously high rental market. Stupid rental prices I hate them.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I like all the sparkly stuff on MySpace. I just think we are bombarded with negativity and unpleasant images on a daily basis anyway, so I like that I can send other people sparkly happy images to brighten their day a little.
> 
> Call me a Pollyanna, call me what you will, but I believe I have been given this special role in life to touch other people's lives in however small a way.
> 
> I will continue to do so, IRL and on MySpace.


I agree with you, Shoshie, and I think you seem like a very wonderful, sweet person. Your posts make me smile. No one is accusing anyone of being a Pollyanna or whatever with the graphics, and I can't speak for anyone else, but for me, I'd just much rather get a brief personal message from someone than a big graphic that is less personal and takes up space, making the whole scrolling experience somewhat unwieldy. It's just a personal preference, and I don't recall anyone saying whomever posts graphics is a dork or whatever, just that we're not fans of the graphics themselves. 



mariac1966 said:


> Misery loves company... you three should be very happy together


I think you're taking the illicit bee/bear embrace comments from the other day maybe a little personally, Maria. Because we don't care for sparkly graphics we're miserable? You seem to have made a fair amount of posts in this thread; does that mean _you're_ miserable? I'm guessing (and hoping) not.


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

my sneezing. i don't have a cold. i just am allergic to everything. and today its particularly bad. goddammit..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 22, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I agree with you, Shoshie, and I think you seem like a very wonderful, sweet person. Your posts make me smile. No one is accusing anyone of being a Pollyanna or whatever with the graphics, and I can't speak for anyone else, but for me, I'd just much rather get a brief personal message from someone than a big graphic that is less personal and takes up space, making the whole scrolling experience somewhat unwieldy. It's just a personal preference, and I don't recall anyone saying whomever posts graphics is a dork or whatever, just that we're not fans of the graphics themselves.
> 
> 
> I think you're taking the illicit bee/bear embrace comments from the other day maybe a little personally, Maria. Because we don't care for sparkly graphics we're miserable? You seem to have made a fair amount of posts in this thread; does that mean _you're_ miserable? I'm guessing (and hoping) not.



Wait .. 

There is ANOTHER picture of that bear and in this one he is fucking a bee!? That bear is a WHORE! Unless of course the bee walked in on the bear mounting the ladybug which would explain the "oh shit" look on the bears face. 

Like .. it's funny, it looked funny. I don't see why being amused by something funny makes some one miserable. If anything it's the opposite. 

Oh and I am really not a fan of the sparkly images either. I'll take a letter that some one actually typed up over just an image telling me to "have a great weekend" I'm not saying the people who do that are in the wrong, I'm just saying what I prefer more.

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got a bear to fuck and take pictures with for some Hallmark cards.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yeah. I understand that others may not like it, and that is cool too.
> 
> I am not a fan of Facebook, because I find it dull quite frankly. My cousin Naomi lives in London, and she wanted me to have a Facebook page so we could keep in touch. I am just not into it.
> She hates MySpace, so we just have to email each other.


whooaat??!!  i tried to add you to my myspace, so that i could be cheered up by your sparkle but you do not accept adds from bands! waaahhhh!!  
This is quite common and band racist! lol

xmer


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Wait ..
> 
> There is ANOTHER picture of that bear and in this one he is fucking a bee!? That bear is a WHORE!







Oops, you're right, it was a ladybug, not a bee. 

So, yeah. Like Justin, I laugh at a lot of things, including inadvertently sexually suggestive cutesy graphics. I probably laugh at my own screw-ups and general dorkiness more than anything else, though. It keeps me smiling, anyway.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 22, 2008)

This morning I woke up to "I can't get a loan on a respectable home....yada yada yada"....except the TV wasn't on. :huh: It's been following me around all day and my head is soon going to explode from it if I don't make it stop.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> This morning I woke up to "I can't get a loan on a respectable home....yada yada yada"....except the TV wasn't on. :huh: It's been following me around all day and my head is soon going to explode from it if I don't make it stop.


Ohhhh i HATE that!!
my gf has the ringtone "big girls you are beautiful" on her phone and its also her alarm. My brain just broke one day and it kept going over and over in my head.. just the one wee bit of the song.. i had to perform a catchy tune exorcism to it by beating it up with beethovens 5th!! Eventually it went away..bad bad mika!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 22, 2008)

my appetite is annoying me today.


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> my appetite is annoying me today.



too big or too small??


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> too big or too small??



Never ending,lol. I'm sitting here full of tuna mayo sandwiches and yet I still feel hungry grrrr. It's only frustrating because I know how it will all end if I allow myself to give in. And no body wants that.

PS- You'd be proud. I have magenta hair.


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Never ending,lol. I'm sitting here full of tuna mayo sandwiches and yet I still feel hungry grrrr. It's only frustrating because I know how it will all end if I allow myself to give in. And no body wants that.
> 
> PS- You'd be proud. I have magenta hair.



oohooh I wanna see!!

heh we all have those days. yesterday everytime I ate something sweet, I had to eat something savoury, then I wanted something sweet again...vicious bloody circle..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> oohooh I wanna see!!
> 
> heh we all have those days. yesterday everytime I ate something sweet, I had to eat something savoury, then I wanted something sweet again...vicious bloody circle..



Do you have facebook?


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Do you have facebook?


Pming you!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


now thats annoyin, lol.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> bexylicious has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> 
> now thats annoyin, lol.



Sorry...that one is my fault...We are stalking one another after all..so it's expected to happen LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 22, 2008)

What's annoying me most right now is my libido.

It's just... crazy today and yesterday, and _I don't know why_.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> What's annoying me most right now is my libido.
> 
> It's just... crazy today and yesterday, and _I don't know why_.



LOL

ditto


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> bexylicious has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> 
> now thats annoyin, lol.





Rowan said:


> Sorry...that one is my fault...We are stalking one another after all..so it's expected to happen LOL



its sorted sorry lol!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

The 4/5/6 buttons on my phone don't work. I admit I want to throw the phone against a wall. Maybe that will jostle something.

----

Tony Alamo is nuts and is real scum.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> oohooh I wanna see!!
> 
> heh we all have those days. yesterday everytime I ate something sweet, I had to eat something savoury, then I wanted something sweet again...vicious bloody circle..


i wonder what would have happened if you ate something sour??!! Maby a butterfly would have died in china...so best not to try it i feel..


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

I went to bed at 11 pm last night after the Heroes premier, but i didnt have any of my sleeping pills, so it took me absolutely forever to get to sleep...and then I didnt sleep great. woke up at 7 am (normally get up at 8) and couldnt get back to sleep...so now online reading stuff til i start getting ready for work at 8. Blech


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I went to bed at 11 pm last night after the Heroes premier, but i didnt have any of my sleeping pills, so it took me absolutely forever to get to sleep...and then I didnt sleep great. woke up at 7 am (normally get up at 8) and couldnt get back to sleep...so now online reading stuff til i start getting ready for work at 8. Blech


well You'll sleep tonight!! lol


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

mergirl said:


> well You'll sleep tonight!! lol



I sure hope so! I take muscle relaxers at night in order to shut my brain down so i can go to sleep, and I've been out of them for about a month now and my health insurance with my job doesnt start until October (cant wait for that!)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I sure hope so! I take muscle relaxers at night in order to shut my brain down so i can go to sleep, and I've been out of them for about a month now and my health insurance with my job doesnt start until October (cant wait for that!)



Is there a natural alternative that you could take? I cant imagine being on sleeping pills for a prolonged period of time can be good for you.

I have found if you do some kind of exercise in the evening you will be nice and tired and ready to sleep.

Be well Ro Ro.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I sure hope so! I take muscle relaxers at night in order to shut my brain down so i can go to sleep, and I've been out of them for about a month now and my health insurance with my job doesnt start until October (cant wait for that!)


Dont get me started on the American health care system!!! grrrrrr! well i hope you get a good nights sleep tonight..chamomile tea and a boring book usually helps me.. Though Diazipam works better!

xmer


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2008)

An older faculty member standing in our office, discussing opera with the fellows, reminiscing about the female singers he knew growing up who looked like "elephants" and how difficult it was to look at them.







He said it, not once, but several times, to get his point across that fat women are very hard to look at. This is the man who had, just 3 minutes prior, said good morning and had a short conversation with me. He's a senior faculty member...one of those whom everyone is afraid to cross...so he just says whatever he wants and gets away with it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> This morning I woke up to "I can't get a loan on a respectable home....yada yada yada"....except the TV wasn't on. :huh: It's been following me around all day and my head is soon going to explode from it if I don't make it stop.



Day two, same as day one. The minute I opened my eyes, the song started, but this time the prevailing line was "I'd be a happy bachelor with a dog and a yard" :blink: Praying this doesn't become a frequent occurrence.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 23, 2008)

Joy, the same song greeted me every morning for close to two weeks. It still pops up. 

So I married my dream girl, I married my dream girl, but she didn't tell me her credit was bad.

Ack.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 23, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Day two, same as day one. The minute I opened my eyes, the song started, but this time the prevailing line was "I'd be a happy bachelor with a dog and a yard" :blink: Praying this doesn't become a frequent occurrence.



ahahaha This has happened to me! Those stoopid, smirking cute guys. 

lol

"F-R-E-E; that spells "free." Creditreport dot com, babee."

Songwriting genius.


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

i know i have said this a dozen times already but...

INTERNET TV.

the pages takes ages to load, crappy keyboard, no msn, youtube etc...

i called the tech guy and he said at least 2 more weeks before i can get my old friend back. i have a pc i can borrow, but that is like 1 day a week tops...

sniff


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm taking an online French course and it's just not going well for me. I wasn't able to get registered until two classes in. So I ended up missing two classes. Then, I needed this textbook, so I bought it online. I explain to my professor in a quick email that I don't have it yet, and he's pretty understanding. A couple days later, I get an email saying that it's out of stock. So I bought it on Amazon.ca, and it should be coming. But it's not here by today. My class is today, I STILL don't have my textbook, I'll be four classes behind and I am so embarassed.   It's just a beginner French course but seriously, I'm pretty much fucked.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I'm taking an online French course and it's just not going well for me. I wasn't able to get registered until two classes in. So I ended up missing two classes. Then, I needed this textbook, so I bought it online. I explain to my professor in a quick email that I don't have it yet, and he's pretty understanding. A couple days later, I get an email saying that it's out of stock. So I bought it on Amazon.ca, and it should be coming. But it's not here by today. My class is today, I STILL don't have my textbook, I'll be four classes behind and I am so embarassed.   It's just a beginner French course but seriously, I'm pretty much fucked.



You are young. Go and live in France a while. The quickest way to learn a language is to be fully immersed in it.

My cousin's young daughters are half Australian and half French. They are so cute. They speak English and French perfectly.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 23, 2008)

The one thing annoying me the most right now is probably my glasses.

I needed to get a new pair of glasses after my old frames broke. But my lens prescription is a special order and takes a good two weeks to get in. I understand that, not a problem. 

When the lenses finally came in they forget to tint them so they had to order a new set from the lab and it's another two weeks. So after the two weeks plus when they come back in they break the lenses and it's another two weeks or so to get new ones. 

I'm not too irked. Accidents happen and I do have a pair to use in the mean time. The whole thing is just a little annoying.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 23, 2008)

Random back pains...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2008)

The fact that me and my girl had a date tonight but we had to call it off because she had to babysit at the last minute.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Joy, the same song greeted me every morning for close to two weeks. It still pops up.
> 
> So I married my dream girl, I married my dream girl, but she didn't tell me her credit was bad.
> 
> Ack.





Fascinita said:


> ahahaha This has happened to me! Those stoopid, smirking cute guys.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Oh My God!!! The newest one has got to be the worst of all. F to the R to the E ......and so on to the end of CREDIT. I would like to apply a 16lb sledge to that guys forehead


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Random back pains...



Amen to that- my right shoulder blade (i guess...) has been killing me all day. Then, just when I'm trying to go to bed, the pain migrates to the bottom of my rib cage.

Of course, all of this happens RIGHT after my cardiology lecture, so I'm thinking the worst. Did you know that the most common sites for chest pain for women isn't actually in the chest? It's neck/shoulder/back pain. So now I'm thinking I'm on the verge of an MI at 23.

I also thought I had an abdominal aneurysm when we covered that lecture... and a subdural hematoma when we did our neuro lecture.



daddyoh70 said:


> Oh My God!!! The newest one has got to be the worst of all. F to the R to the E ......and so on to the end of CREDIT. I would like to apply a 16lb sledge to that guys forehead



You guys are killing me. I didn't have ANYTHING stuck in my head. Now all I see is the freecreditreport.com pirate commercial. Thanks.

 


New annoyance- people who over use ellipses. I'm totally guilty of abusing the ellipses but when you start doing this ........ it's a little ridiculous. There are only supposed to be three...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 24, 2008)

people who dont get back to you with work related stuff causing a bottleneck and putting you behind on other work

blah


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 24, 2008)

The pimple that's coming in on the side of my nose RIGHT NEXT TO MY EYE.

ARGH

GOD DAMMIT

I can't even really get cream in there 'cause it'll sting the fuck out of my glazzie.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 24, 2008)

oh and being its 20 past the hour...im annoyed with my brothers outlook express which must have had a glitch earlier and is resending a mail it thing's is queued *SIX TIMES* on every 20 past


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my husband's company seems to forget he has a family and constantly sends him on business trips. We've been in our new place two months and in that two months he's been gone 6 weeks of it


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> New annoyance- people who over use ellipses. I'm totally guilty of abusing the ellipses but when you start doing this ........ it's a little ridiculous. There are only supposed to be three...



I realized I posted this with a quote from daddyoh actually using the incorrect ellipses... so it made me sound like a total biatch. It was definitely NOT targeted at you, darlin.  It was based on texts I was getting from a friend of mine.

[/disclaimer] lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Amen to that- my right shoulder blade (i guess...) has been killing me all day. Then, just when I'm trying to go to bed, the pain migrates to the bottom of my rib cage.
> 
> Of course, all of this happens RIGHT after my cardiology lecture, so I'm thinking the worst. Did you know that the most common sites for chest pain for women isn't actually in the chest? It's neck/shoulder/back pain. So now I'm thinking I'm on the verge of an MI at 23.
> 
> I also thought I had an abdominal aneurysm when we covered that lecture... and a subdural hematoma when we did our neuro lecture.



My best wishes to your ailing shoulder and rib cage. It's not very fun when trying to go to bed. That is why I don't think I would be very successful in medicine, though I might have enjoyed it. Finding out about all that would have me thinking "What about this, or that, or these?!?" My hopes are that you are definitely NOT on the verge of an MI. Psst. What's MI? :doh: Pardon my ignorance.



> You guys are killing me. I didn't have ANYTHING stuck in my head. Now all I see is the freecreditreport.com pirate commercial. Thanks.



As far as I'm concerned, the pirate one was hilarious, any attempt after that is annoying. I think it was just his expression, and not so much the lyrics. Of course, for some reason, whenever I think of it, I think back to the old Quizno's commercials with the singing hamster/monkey/furry creature thing. "THEY GOT A PEPPER BAR!"




> New annoyance- people who over use ellipses. I'm totally guilty of abusing the ellipses but when you start doing this ........ it's a little ridiculous. There are only supposed to be three...



I use ellipses more often than I sometimes realize, but I've noticed that the frequency of the use of Ellipses in my messages usually has a direct correlation with my mood. The worse my mood, the more I use. I usually, however, stick to just three dots. If I use more, I overexaggerate for a reason.

My annoyance is how transparent my mood can sometimes be.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> My best wishes to your ailing shoulder and rib cage. It's not very fun when trying to go to bed. That is why I don't think I would be very successful in medicine, though I might have enjoyed it. Finding out about all that would have me thinking "What about this, or that, or these?!?" My hopes are that you are definitely NOT on the verge of an MI. Psst. What's MI? :doh: Pardon my ignorance.



 Pssst... it's a myocardial infarction/heart attack.




Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the pirate one was hilarious, any attempt after that is annoying. I think it was just his expression, and not so much the lyrics. Of course, for some reason, whenever I think of it, I think back to the old Quizno's commercials with the singing hamster/monkey/furry creature thing. "THEY GOT A PEPPER BAR!"



I'm pretty sure the pirate one is the best... and those Quizno's commercials sorta freaked me out and made me NOT want to ever go it. It looked like it was overrun with mutated Gremlins...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

*a. applying for jobs and not knowing HOW I do in interviews, apparently not 
great as I am unemployeed DUHhhhhhhhhh :doh:

b. not trusting my bf, and sticking with instincts..they are usually CORRECT,
so having blinders, not wanting to see what's right in front of me *


----------



## Shala (Sep 24, 2008)

That my love works on the road most of the time and I miss him terribly!!

He is in Corinthe, MS now and I am grateful he was close enough for me to go visit him this past weekend. But next he will travel further possibly to Tennessee or Arkansas.

Its really annoying me!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 24, 2008)

I spilled coffee on my favorite jacket. :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

pizza + orange juice for breakfast = heartburn allll day



what the hell was I thinking?!?! :doh:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 24, 2008)

The fact I said I would go to the gym 5 times a week!!! What was I thinking??


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2008)

annoying = Professor Harbison




*sigh*


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Some jackass may have cost us our severance packages by sabotaging the equipment.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 24, 2008)

People who whine about the use of too many ellipses....... 


.........I like using them......for me, they are less about not using proper puncuation......and more about......expressing myself in my own lil way. Flourishes and zippity-do-dahs........


Oh, and...(there)...SO INSTEAD OF LIVING IN A PLEASANT SUBURB, WE'RE LIVING IN THE BASEMENT AT HER MOM AND DAD'S.

...crap.....I am only hurting ME by doing that!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 24, 2008)

Are you....picking on....me.....again??


----------



## mossystate (Sep 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Are you....picking on....me.....again??



Not ....just....you.

But...hey...WAIT!. If .....you....pick.....on .....an.....ellipsis...user....can't....they.....defend....themselves??

Damn. It's not easy using those things, when it is not something that comes from an organic place.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 24, 2008)

I went out to get the mail in my slippers and stepped in dog shit.

Now my feet are fuckin' _COLD_.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 24, 2008)

These little jackasses who every time the state runs short on the budget want to start screwing around with the health & pension plans.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Not ....just....you.
> 
> But...hey...WAIT!. If .....you....pick.....on .....an.....ellipsis...user....can't....they.....defend....themselves??
> 
> Damn. It's not easy using those things, when it is not something that comes from an organic place.


 Well, fellow ellipsisist, I use them, too...you just don't see them because I make them go away. I am weak and have succumbed to the complainers.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2008)

The fact that nothing on this site ever really changes!

Of course, that's what I like about it too!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Well, fellow ellipsisist, I use them, too...you just don't see them because I make them go away. I am weak and have succumbed to the complainers.



I shall keep the flame alive!


----------



## runningman (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a cold. AGAIN. Precisely 2 weeks after my last cold. I am a germ magnet. Viruses (that doesn't look right but I'm not clever enough to know the plural for virus) and infections see me and think 'party time'. My immune sytem - perfectly in character with the rest of me - takes laziness to a new level. That is all.


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

Viruses (or virii) are one of those words with two acceptable plurals, so you're okay. Well, you're not okay, you still have the cold. I think I'm catching it too.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 24, 2008)

....chest pains


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

*I am beyond annoyed by SPAMMERS on job postings....that send me viruses and enless emails to TEST me...open it up and it's a chance for a free this / [email protected](Kers!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am beyond annoyed by SPAMMERS on job postings....that send me viruses and enless emails to TEST me...open it up and it's a chance for a free this / [email protected](Kers!!!!!!!!!*




Gawds yes, when I posted my resume on Monster all I seemed to get were spams for pyramid marketing and training seminars, all of which seemed to require significant financial outlay (from people who are looking for work no less). Damn parasites really need to crawl into a hole and die.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 24, 2008)

Texting. If what you say is longer than 3 lines just call me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I realized I posted this with a quote from daddyoh actually using the incorrect ellipses... so it made me sound like a total biatch. It was definitely NOT targeted at you, darlin.  It was based on texts I was getting from a friend of mine.
> 
> [/disclaimer] lol



You know............................., I was just sitting here thinking, "what a total biatch that SMA413 has turned out to be!"  I wasn't even aware there was a 3 limit ellipse maximum. I solemny swear that I will try to be more ellipsically proper in all future posts 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................................!!!!....


----------



## mossystate (Sep 24, 2008)

Chain letter mentalities. Put a sock in it.

----also----


I don't have a microwave and I have to wait for my tater to bake. Probably a good thing I don't have a microwave. I might try and live on potatoes and popcorn!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Not ....just....you.
> 
> But...hey...WAIT!. If .....you....pick.....on .....an.....ellipsis...user....can't....they.....defend....themselves???



They....CAN....but....it....may....take....an....
extra....moment....or....three....or....four....depends....


.


----------



## Emma (Sep 25, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ....chest pains



Are you ok??


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have to ask--don't already know--then we have a problem! *teenage hissy fit/storms out*

thanks! :-D


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 25, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> Are you ok??


 

Yeah I think so. It's always worrying though. I worked out really hard at the gym. I pushed myself to the point of feeling very light headed. Then I had some chest pains that took my breath away. I feel ok today though. Thanks for asking mate


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah I think so. It's always worrying though. I worked out really hard at the gym. I pushed myself to the point of feeling very light headed. Then I had some chest pains that took my breath away. I feel ok today though. Thanks for asking mate



You are a gym junkie me thinks Donni. Take it easy though. If you have any more pains stop right away. I am glad you are ok.


I have been working out at home again. I am proud of myself can I just say!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 25, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah I think so. It's always worrying though. I worked out really hard at the gym. I pushed myself to the point of feeling very light headed. Then I had some chest pains that took my breath away. I feel ok today though. Thanks for asking mate



It sounds like you're saying the pain/lightheadedness has happened before. Have you spoken to a doc about it?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2008)

nevermind...hehe....it done fixed itself....


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2008)

That I have to be up way too fuckin' early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

I only have one more day left of my two days off from work. Sniff! And, I haven't done near all the things I wanted to do. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 26, 2008)

That our honeymoon, which we waited 5 months for, has been canceled due to bad weather.  we don't give a hoot about the rain, but the ferry service to Block Island has been canceled so we had no choice


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> That our honeymoon, which we waited 5 months for, has been canceled due to bad weather.  we don't give a hoot about the rain, but the ferry service to Block Island has been canceled so we had no choice



Gosh B, that bites. Any contingency plans? Can you go elsewhere perhaps?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> That our honeymoon, which we waited 5 months for, has been canceled due to bad weather.  we don't give a hoot about the rain, but the ferry service to Block Island has been canceled so we had no choice



*that so blows....where were you going to stay?
I went to college in Amherst,MA and used to go to BI, RI all the time, my bestest college friend bought land there in the 70s and has a B+B and gallery there, haven't been there in way too long.....hmm that;s back on my list of places to go*


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gosh B, that bites. Any contingency plans? Can you go elsewhere perhaps?



We didn't have a Plan B, but we decided to stay home this weekend and figure something else out. Since the real problem is that we can't really schedule going over there during hurricane season, I think we're leaning towards going over for our one year anniversary in April, and going to Cape Cod or Salem Massachusetts soon for a weekend get away.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

*I've been bitching and moaning and whining about GETTING A JOB..but heres the newest realization....

Employeers want you to do 2x the stuff today for 1/2 the money...although at 2pm..I am going for a 3-fer....

interviewing for Purchaser/Adm Asst/CSR....*:doh:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> We didn't have a Plan B, but we decided to stay home this weekend and figure something else out. Since the real problem is that we can't really schedule going over there during hurricane season, I think we're leaning towards going over for our one year anniversary in April, and going to Cape Cod or Salem Massachusetts soon for a weekend get away.



Cape Cod sounds nice. Maine sounds a nice destination also.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I've been bitching and moaning and whining about GETTING A JOB..but heres the newest realization....
> 
> Employeers want you to do 2x the stuff today for 1/2 the money...although at 2pm..I am going for a 3-fer....
> 
> interviewing for Purchaser/Adm Asst/CSR....*:doh:



It sucks, don't it? I don't mind working my ass off, but I DO mind that I'm not paid what I should be paid, and when a raise comes my way, everyone else will be getting the same thing no matter how hard they work or how well they do there job.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 26, 2008)

Everything I own is too big for me. This is the perfect weather for coats, and the only one I own right now is three sizes too big for me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Everything I own is too big for me. This is the perfect weather for coats, and the only one I own right now is three sizes too big for me.



This is the first time I've ever seen a complaint about clothes being too big on Dimensions.  

Congrats!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen a complaint about clothes being too small on Dimensions.
> 
> Congrats!



The clothes are too big, she said, no? Now I am confused.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen a complaint about clothes being too small on Dimensions.
> 
> Congrats!



I was thinking the same thing! lol


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I was thinking the same thing! lol



Am I reading it wrong or did she say the coat was too big?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The clothes are too big, she said, no? Now I am confused.



Oh! Yeah, I typed it wrong! :doh: Just edited it.  Good catch. I think my FAness kicked in and I just typed in "too small" because yeah, you know how I do.

Let Homer explain.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Guys are annoying me at the moment. Correction one particular guy. Oh well.
How can I turn it into a positive? No good can come of me being negative about it.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 26, 2008)

This co-worker of mine is IMing me and it's not work-related (it's about football). I want to get away from my computer since I don't have any work to do but there's another IM from her now.


----------



## mrskeet (Sep 26, 2008)

What has me annoyed is I'm a cool black man thats single and I can't find a lady for shiznit. I feel I'm cool looking I work out I don't do drugs, I'm not in a gang, Never cheated but in my city the ladies seem to want guys who do dirt. I'm about to move out of Hell A california it's nothing here for me a brotha want a wife and some kids and that is what is killing me the worse dudes win in cali and a brotha like me get nothing. I talked to my ex lady the other night and that lady is ghetto straight up she was like your still single with that big fat so so you got I told her hell with no lady I can't use it a I keep it clean on the site but you know what she said but understand that lady is ghetto though lol. But on the real a brotha is stressed out I need to move out of Hell A california I have no chance at finding a wife here.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Am I reading it wrong or did she say the coat was too big?



Yep...she definitely said the coat was TOO BIG for her...i was shocked too lol


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2008)

mrskeet said:


> What has me annoyed is I'm a cool black man thats single and I can't find a lady for shiznit. I feel I'm cool looking I work out I don't do drugs, I'm not in a gang, Never cheated but in my city the ladies seem to want guys who do dirt. I'm about to move out of Hell A california it's nothing here for me a brotha want a wife and some kids and that is what is killing me the worse dudes win in cali and a brotha like me get nothing. I talked to my ex lady the other night and that lady is ghetto straight up she was like your still single with that big fat so so you got I told her hell with no lady I can't use it a I keep it clean on the site but you know what she said but understand that lady is ghetto though lol. But on the real a brotha is stressed out I need to move out of Hell A california I have no chance at finding a wife here.



Ummm...what?


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 26, 2008)

mrskeet said:


> What has me annoyed is I'm a cool black man thats single and I can't find a lady for shiznit. I feel I'm cool looking I work out I don't do drugs, I'm not in a gang, Never cheated but in my city the ladies seem to want guys who do dirt. I'm about to move out of Hell A california it's nothing here for me a brotha want a wife and some kids and that is what is killing me the worse dudes win in cali and a brotha like me get nothing. I talked to my ex lady the other night and that lady is ghetto straight up she was like your still single with that big fat so so you got I told her hell with no lady I can't use it a I keep it clean on the site but you know what she said but understand that lady is ghetto though lol. But on the real a brotha is stressed out I need to move out of Hell A california I have no chance at finding a wife here.





CAMellie said:


> Ummm...what?



This may help with the translation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-xHPU6NulM

Golly!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 26, 2008)

Customer service people who not only barely speak English, but also do not understand English, although they are convinced that they do, and no matter how many times you repeat yourself, they insist they know what you're asking....and then do the exact opposite. :doh: (I wish there was an icon for pulling my hair out - my avatar is very appropriate right now)


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok so, I fell out with a best friend of mine 6 months ago. He had continually used me, upset me and taken advantage of me. George and the rest of my friends HATE him but I couldn't let him go.
> 
> We met for coffee and want to be friends again. No one supports my decision and theyre making it very hard for me. I know why they don't support me, but I wish they could. They say they never want to see him again so basically I will have to keep him as a seperate part of my life. Its too hard
> 
> ...




OK! I'm annoyed because the friend in the post above, his mother still won't talk to me as I "broke her sons heart" when we fell out...AND she thinks he left his expensive hair straighteners in my house before we fell out and she seems to think I either have lost them, stole them, sold them or given them away....


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> OK! I'm annoyed because the friend in the post above, his mother still won't talk to me as I "broke her sons heart" when we fell out...AND she thinks he left his expensive hair straighteners in my house before we fell out and she seems to think I either have lost them, stole them, sold them or given them away....



Oh please...that's just silly (about the hair straighteners)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 26, 2008)

....that I'm young, cute and TIRED AT 9 FREAKIN O CLOCK....on a Friday night. Oi Marriage has changed me!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ....that I'm young, cute and TIRED AT 9 FREAKIN O CLOCK....on a Friday night. Oi Marriage has changed me!



I'm not married and I feel like that...what's wrong with me??? lol


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Oh please...that's just silly (about the hair straighteners)



I know right!??!
Me being me, this has me all upset..

Another friend just said to me "Bex if she is going to fall out with you over hair straighteners, sod her"

He is so right!

Its just annoying as I know them going missing is nowt to do with me.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> This may help with the translation
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-xHPU6NulM
> 
> Golly!



Why thank you! That was most informative.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 26, 2008)

1) Sacha Baron Cohen & the Italian police 

2) My fingers not learning chords fast enough


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm annoyed with myself. 

I look around my room and see folded laundry that has been sitting there for at least a week. There is more laundry in the dryer to put away too. Neither of these things are annoying - it's still me.

I'm annoyed that I'm so lazy and am now posting about the laundry I need to do instead of just doing it. That really plays into a lot of things in my life right now. I think I need to leave the guy I'm seeing and I'm annoyed that I get snookered in again. 

Fug I hate feeling this way.

ps
Super annoyed that I still look at posts where I've added a picture to see if someone has left a comment...of course nobody has and that just makes me feel super shitty about myself. 1, that I should even post pics like that looking for a response and 2, that it bothers me.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I'm annoyed with myself.
> 
> I look around my room and see folded laundry that has been sitting there for at least a week. There is more laundry in the dryer to put away too. Neither of these things are annoying - it's still me.
> 
> ...



Why do your laundry when you can post at Dims?

I usually get all of that stuff out of the way first and then I can sit down and enjoy myself without having to worry about when I am going to do it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

TV commercials that BLAST you right out of the room!!! Holy Crap!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike being mad at me for eating a box of fruit and fibre. Yes I ate the whole fucking box....but it's not like I ate a massive cake or something. Fruit and freakin fibre dude.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm just annoyed with boys in general right now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm just annoyed with boys in general right now.


 

I hear that.


:bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

Ladies, please...do yourselves a favor....go after MEN...leave the boys to the LITTLE girls!!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 27, 2008)

People that change plans at the last minute...forcing me to change mine, too. *sigh*


----------



## Emma (Sep 27, 2008)

Loadsa trouble going on, me getting a shit deal out of it all whilst it was never anything to do with me in the first place.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

People who take over what were seemingly FUN and light hearted threads and make them difficult and NOT fun. 

:wandering OUT of the lounge for a bit....I need a break from the madness:


Bye

Chik


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm just annoyed with boys in general right now.



Yeah me too.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

*MY brain DEADNESS....I went to Blockbusters and 2 outta 3 of the movies I got, I had seen (one in the last month and the other long while ago, so dug watching it again....I am so brain dead..I usually FORGET THE OUTCOMES) hahahaha

back to the vid store for me

men /boys.........sheeeeeeeeeeesh I have sworn em off for TODAY...living 24 hours at a time to the best of my ability..but doesn't mean the space between my 2 ears...doesn't like to go there :doh:*


----------



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm annoyed that men NEVER call when they say they will....grrrrrrrr *stomps around*

ok..im going out to karoke now. lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's September 27th and we still have to have the air conditioner on. I'm still wearing short sleeve t-shirts and shorts. I want sweater weather so I can wear my new hoodie sweater! waaaaaa!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I'm annoyed that men NEVER call when they say they will....grrrrrrrr *stomps around*
> 
> ok..im going out to karoke now. lol



Or you send them a text message and they only return one if they feel like it.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Mike being mad at me for eating a box of fruit and fibre. Yes I ate the whole fucking box....but it's not like I ate a massive cake or something. Fruit and freakin fibre dude.



Was it the one with sultanas? Coz if it was I would have eaten the whole box too. I love sultanas.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 28, 2008)

That I am really sad tonight and can't seem to pull myself out of it.


----------



## Victim (Sep 28, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> That I am really sad tonight and can't seem to pull myself out of it.




Just look in the mirror at that smile!!!

But be careful, it could cause the next global heartwarming crisis...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> That I am really sad tonight and can't seem to pull myself out of it.




I'm sorry Kara- "The sun will come out...tomorrow!"  

*tight hugs*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> That I am really sad tonight and can't seem to pull myself out of it.



Sorry Kara. What makes you feel most happy? Is there anything that you like to do? Maybe just taking even an hour do do something that you enjoy will lift your spirits some.

Love to you

Susannah


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 28, 2008)

Being told "you're too young for me" by basically every god damn woman at the dances.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Being told "you're too young for me" by basically every god damn woman at the dances.



Time races on very quickly Kevin. When you get to be in your fourties and fifties you will wish people said you are too young!

I realize that is no help for right now though.

I will shut up now.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm irritated with my lack of self-control. I'm generally pretty money-cautious, and when I want something, I'll be sure to decide whether or not I need it, and if I decide I want it bad enough, I have to have more than enough funds to do it. But movies! Damnation! I have no self control. Everytime I'm in or around a DVD+CD store, I'll buy at least 4 movies. I know that doesn't seem too bad, but I have a stack of 10 movies that I haven't even opened yet. 

I also have to talk myself out of buying movies that are $120. The price alone should be enough for me to walk away from it, but I just feel as though I need it, even if I've never heard of the director.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Time races on very quickly Kevin. When you get to be in your fourties and fifties you will wish people said you are too young!
> 
> I realize that is no help for right now though.
> 
> I will shut up now.



I won't live that long or come even close, sorry


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I won't live that long or come even close, sorry



Are you ok? I hope so.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Are you ok? I hope so.



I'm fit as fiddle, just sayin i don't see myself livin that long because the men in my family have a tendancy not to.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm fit as fiddle, just sayin i don't see myself livin that long because the men in my family have a tendancy not to.



Ok. I was worried that you may be depressed. Just because the other men in your family have not lived long lives does not mean that the same will happen to you though.
They may have had medical conditions that may or may not be hereditary.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm fit as fiddle, just sayin i don't see myself livin that long because the men in my family have a tendancy not to.



I'm healthy as a cello. My dad and both my grandfathers all died at the age of 50. That and the fact I've missed about half a lifetime's worth of sleep due to my serious sleep disorder all made me feel like I'd be dead by age 50, too. But I'm almost 53. 
*_keels over_*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm healthy as a cello. My dad and both my grandfathers all died at the age of 50. That and the fact I've missed about half a lifetime's worth of sleep due to my serious sleep disorder all made me feel like I'd be dead by age 50, too. But I'm almost 53.
> *_*keels over*_*



MEDIC!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> MEDIC!!!!!



I have been rediscovering my love for the show M*A*S*H 
I love that show. It is a classic.:bow:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been rediscovering my love for the show M*A*S*H
> I love that show. It is a classic.:bow:



When I was 5 or 6 we had a babysitter who watched M*A*S*H. One night I went into the living room just in time to see the character perform a tracheotomy with a pen on some guy passed out in the field  I was horrified and scarred for life. To this day I cannot watch M*A*S*H, or even hear the theme song, without feeling queasy even though I now understand what was going on.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> When I was 5 or 6 we had a babysitter who watched M*A*S*H. One night I went into the living room just in time to see the character perform a tracheotomy with a pen on some guy passed out in the field  I was horrified and scarred for life. To this day I cannot watch M*A*S*H, or even hear the theme song, without feeling queasy even though I now understand what was going on.



Sorry to hear that. It is mostly non operation room type laughs though. Give it another try? Por Moi?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm healthy as a cello. My dad and both my grandfathers all died at the age of 50. That and the fact I've missed about half a lifetime's worth of sleep due to my serious sleep disorder all made me feel like I'd be dead by age 50, too. But I'm almost 53.
> *_keels over_*





daddyoh70 said:


> MEDIC!!!!!



And for God's sake, whatever you do... Don't rep this man. I don't know if his heart can take it! And if revived, he may need transportation for follow up Dr. visits Here's proof


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> When I was 5 or 6 we had a babysitter who watched M*A*S*H. One night I went into the living room just in time to see the character perform a tracheotomy with a pen on some guy passed out in the field  I was horrified and scarred for life. To this day I cannot watch M*A*S*H, or even hear the theme song, without feeling queasy even though I now understand what was going on.



I don't like Mash either....not because it bothers me though...but because it bores me. WTF cares? 

Hot Lips and that little radio operator guy were the only interesting characters to me. I never knew why hot lips messed around with hawk eye and the other guy- what boring smart asses - they need slapped. She is too good for them and their shit 


However, I do love the theme song.....having made a yahoo Id of "suicide is painless" a while back


----------



## Rowan (Sep 28, 2008)

a few things really...

im tired of being single...

i feel uber fat today..i cant get my ring off my middle finger (dont flame me on that....be nice)

I want to be in ireland


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I can never remember to get everything I need from the grocery store when I'm there. Fug, how annoying...


----------



## bexy (Sep 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> a few things really...
> 
> im tired of being single...
> 
> ...



I wuv my RoRo...cheer up sweetie pie 

Oh and my ring always goes like that when I get cold, it doesn't mean anything gorgeous. I always get mine off with a little moisturiser.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I'm annoyed that I can never remember to get everything I need from the grocery store when I'm there. Fug, how annoying...



Welcome to my life. I am terrible like that now.


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 28, 2008)

no experience = no design job

no design job = no experience

Rinse and repeat until homicidal.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> And for God's sake, whatever you do... Don't rep this man. I don't know if his heart can take it! And if revived, he may need transportation for follow up Dr. visits Here's proof



Thanks for airing my plight, daddyoh. I've been ashamed to bring this out in the open for so long, especially on the Main Boards. I should never have given my neighbors my Dimensions password. They're such bullies.  

View attachment 549234019_7ee1d83e67.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 29, 2008)

it's Monday morning...what could be more annoying???


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2008)

This stabbing headache, and the fever I have.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 29, 2008)

What is annoying me is that it takes 4 seconds for a merchant to withdraw funds with my debit card, but it takes 14 days for a refund to be made back into the account. 


I hope you feel better soon, mossylady.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> What is annoying me is that it takes 4 seconds for a merchant to withdraw funds with my debit card, but it takes 14 days for a refund to be made back into the account. :mad



Sucks doesn't it? It's really your banks fault though. Merchants process refunds the same day along with all the sales. It's the way the banks process refunds for cards that makes it take so long.


----------



## Haunted (Sep 29, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> it's Monday morning...what could be more annoying???



DITTO!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> This stabbing headache, and the fever I have.



Uh oh! Feel better soon Mossy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

Haunted said:


> DITTO!!!!!



Another Ditto! I really don't like Monday mornings...especially since this will be my first day back to work after my short vacation. Sigh!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I keep biting my nails. I hate it but I can't stop. 


Oh, and I'm super unmotivated to finish my clinical paperwork.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> a few things really...
> 
> im tired of being single...
> 
> ...



I hear you sister!

I feel single and fat every day....and I rarely wear rings anymore.


----------



## mrskeet (Sep 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I'm annoyed that men NEVER call when they say they will....grrrrrrrr *stomps around*
> 
> ok..im going out to karoke now. lol



Don't believe that. Who is not going to call Ms Rowan? With that incredible curvy shape hell I remember the pic she took in a bikini at redhotphatgirlz. If a dude said he was going to call and didn't that dude is one stupid dude not to call that especially with those thighs Rowan has.


----------



## mrskeet (Sep 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> a few things really...
> 
> im tired of being single...
> 
> ...



Don't believe it not with those thighs and that sexy smile Don't believe it Rowan is not single. I would bet some money on that.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> This stabbing headache, and the fever I have.



Pretty girl, I hope you feel better soon. Are you, like, into hugs? I'll give you one if you let me.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Pretty girl, I hope you feel better soon. Are you, like, into hugs? I'll give you one if you let me.



Thanky Yes, I am into hugs from nice peoples like yourself. A few more days of this and I might bite the bullet and find out what's going on.

Ella, thank you as well....I forgot to do a multi-quotes thingymajig


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2008)

That sounds like flu. Feel better, Mossymajig.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Thanky Yes, I am into hugs from nice peoples like yourself. A few more days of this and I might bite the bullet and find out what's going on.
> 
> Ella, thank you as well....I forgot to do a multi-quotes thingymajig



Well, good. My last act for the day, then.

(((((Mossy)))))

Sweet dreams and sugar drops. :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 30, 2008)

a thread on the forums, not saying which one. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that I keep biting my nails. I hate it but I can't stop.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm super unmotivated to finish my clinical paperwork.




Just buy that stop biting nail stuff that tastes like death and apply it to your nails.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 30, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Mike being mad at me for eating a box of fruit and fibre. Yes I ate the whole fucking box....but it's not like I ate a massive cake or something. Fruit and freakin fibre dude.



LOL hope you had loo roll and air freshener stocked up! And yes, that would be through you so fast, you'll prob lose weight on it!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 30, 2008)

is that it was my son's 18th birthday last Saturday and not one member of my family sent him a card. When I phoned one sister to invite her over for birthday cake she said she wasn't feeling well. She lives three miles away, has a car and just obviously couldn't be bothered. I felt so bad for my son, and so annoyed at my three sisters and my mum.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

mrskeet said:


> Don't believe it not with those thighs and that sexy smile Don't believe it Rowan is not single. I would bet some money on that.



Yes...I am indeed single, and I still havent heard back from that guy...so I'm guessing i never will. *shrug*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> is that it was my son's 18th birthday last Saturday and not one member of my family sent him a card. When I phoned one sister to invite her over for birthday cake she said she wasn't feeling well. She lives three miles away, has a car and just obviously couldn't be bothered. I felt so bad for my son, and so annoyed at my three sisters and my mum.



Oh that is awful. It doesn't take much effort to just send a card.

I make an effort with non family members in addition to family members.

I remember how nice it felt to open up a card and see a lovely message and a $ 20.00 bill in there.

The money is not the issue though, it is taking the time to do family stuff together sometimes.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sick  I woke up feverish and nauseated yesterday morning so stayed home from work and spent all day feeling terrible and going from burning up to freezing to death. I woke up almost every hour last night from nausea and this morning, getting sick every few minutes....so not going in to work today either.

*miserable*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I'm sick  I woke up feverish and nauseated yesterday morning so stayed home from work and spent all day feeling terrible and going from burning up to freezing to death. I woke up almost every hour last night from nausea and this morning, getting sick every few minutes....so not going in to work today either.
> 
> *miserable*




Sorry to hear that Rowan.

Can anybody come and check on you during the day? Not a doctor but I imagine you should keep your fluids up, namely sip water slowly, and get lots of rest.

Dry toast is always easy to digest after any tummy upset.

Stay in bed and rest.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Sorry to hear that Rowan.
> 
> Can anybody come and check on you during the day? Not a doctor but I imagine you should keep your fluids up, namely sip water slowly, and get lots of rest.
> 
> ...



Yesterday I had a hard time even keeping water down, but did manage some toast later in the evening. I'm sure it's probably just a stomach virus or something, and of course my mom (who is a nurse) is on vacation this week and so out of state. bleh


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Yesterday I had a hard time even keeping water down, but did manage some toast later in the evening. I'm sure it's probably just a stomach virus or something, and of course my mom (who is a nurse) is on vacation this week and so out of state. bleh



Paging Nurse Bexy! Stat!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Paging Nurse Bexy! Stat!



Lol...I dont think i'd let anyone see me like this...not pretty!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

The "economical crisis". I'm getting a headache from all the up and down, up and down, up and down! :doh:


----------



## bexy (Sep 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Lol...I dont think i'd let anyone see me like this...not pretty!



you could never, ever not be pretty..


hope you feel better real soon my darlin!!! sending you big wet kisses :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

That I work for an Air Head who is leaning towards beginning stages of Alzheimers!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 30, 2008)

Friends that only want to hang out when you're the one driving and paying the tabs, this time I'm prepared to say no. Only problem is once I say no I probably won't see them again


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Friends that only want to hang out when you're the one driving and paying the tabs, this time I'm prepared to say no. Only problem is once I say no I probably won't see them again



If that is how they feel, then they probably weren't true friends to begin with.


----------



## bexy (Sep 30, 2008)

that my best friends partner is a total SCUMBAG!! I hate him so much. and I never say hate....but I HATE that man....


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

I like your new avatar, Bexy


----------



## bexy (Sep 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I like your new avatar, Bexy



thanks, AtlantisAK made it for me


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 1, 2008)

People who get into a relationship with some one and suddenly their lives revolve around that person and they basically cast everyone else aside.

LAME.


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> thanks, AtlantisAK made it for me



I'm going to say something which I often think when I see an attractive but thin woman...


Do you have a larger one of that available?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> People who get into a relationship with some one and suddenly their lives revolve around that person and they basically cast everyone else aside.
> 
> LAME.



I agree with that...even worse is when they change even their screen names to reflect the other person...no offense to anyone who does that, but I find it annoying *shrug*


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 1, 2008)

Friends who turn out to be horrible people in the end. 
Not having monies to buy more juicy couture flats hahaha.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 1, 2008)

I have enough money for a new Ipod. But I gotta hold off on it and save my money. Oh well, next time I guess.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

whats annoying me most??

That my boyfriend will not turn off Mr Bean which is the TV show that annoys me most in the whole world....its stupid, pathetic, frustrating, unfunny and cringe worthy....whats worse is I do love Rowan Atkinson...

But I DESPISE MR BEAN!!

George if you read this over my shoulder turn it off!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 1, 2008)

That I am sleepy and hungry and tescos just came and now I have to put away shopping grrrr! But hey, at least we have more than eggs and marg in our fridge.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> whats annoying me most??
> 
> That my boyfriend will not turn off Mr Bean which is the TV show that annoys me most in the whole world....its stupid, pathetic, frustrating, unfunny and cringe worthy....whats worse is I do love Rowan Atkinson...
> 
> ...



Is it the one where Mr. Bean is eating the Steak Tartar

Thing annoying me the most is the house I wanted to buy got sold already. So now its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2008)

The one on the park bench with the fish sandwich is the best.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 1, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Thing annoying me the most is the house I wanted to buy got sold already. So now its back to the drawing board.



I'll second that! We've had it happen twice in the last month...both times beat out by investors who bought the properties sight unseen, and have no intention of ever using them. And the property before them that fueled this whole "moving frenzy", turned out to be a con-job...hidden serious problems that luckily we managed to find out about before too late.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Is it the one where Mr. Bean is eating the Steak Tartar
> 
> Thing annoying me the most is the house I wanted to buy got sold already. So now its back to the drawing board.





Victim said:


> The one on the park bench with the fish sandwich is the best.



it was the one where Mr Bean is mistaken for the barber...and proceeds to cut peoples hair...SOO STUPID!!


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2008)

This is making me want to watch my Not the 9 O'clock News DVDs for the eight zillionth time.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

Victim said:


> This is making me want to watch my Not the 9 O'clock News DVDs for the eight zillionth time.



Not the 9 O'Clock news = awesome

Mr Bean = Crazy town


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 1, 2008)

Can we link things here? If they annoy us? 

No? Okay. Erase-erase.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

No,not the band. 

My elbow is hurting quite a bit,and it REALLY bugs me-I had a bike accident years ago and although it wasn't broken,I did hurt it very badly when I fell onto it.However,the pain comes and goes,and it needs to be clicked on occasions,or else it becomes stiff and very sore.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 1, 2008)

I stay stealth on yahoo 99.9% of the time. Many people I know do, as well. These new programs such as Buddy Spy that detect if people are invisible are highly intrusive. Having someone on my buddy list doesn't mean I want to talk to them every single day, and certainly not the very second I log on. If I have someone I want to talk to regularly, I choose to show online to them or I seek them out. Otherwise, I resent feeling like I have to respond to people I'm not wanting to talk to at that moment or end up feeling rude. Call me unfriendly, but that's just how I am. I hate having to block people, but that's exactly what these programs are forcing me to do. 

Here's what I got when I logged on tonight, the second I logged on *in stealth mode*:

xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:13): hi there 
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:13): are you there?????
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:14): would you like to talk???
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:15): what's up???
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:15): hellooooo?????????
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:17): ignoring me????????????
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:19): why won't you talk to me????????
xxxxxxxxxxxx (2008-10-01 07:20):  


Now, if I'm in stealth mode and he can't see me, why would he message me the very second I log on and be so persistent about getting me to respond? How would he know I'm even there and want to send me so many messages in such a short time? Dude, take a deep breath and a step back....if I wanted to talk to you, I wouldn't be logging on as invisible to you. If you're using one of these sorry-ass programs to spy on people, you're not the kind of person I want to talk to anyway. At least this serves as a great freak-detector.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 1, 2008)

I spent the 1st day of October, my favorite month of the year, home sick with sinus headache and tummy ache!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think my wisdom tooth is coming in on my top right side - OUCH.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 1, 2008)

I almost couldn't copy a CD onto my Ipod because it's getting full!


----------



## Sirkaril (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone's car alarm is going off outside.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2008)

My boyfriend and housemate.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2008)

Political commentary from Hollywood celebrities, sports figures, Hollywood columnists, sports commentators, those in the public light who are overwhelmed with the urge to let us know who they're supporting and why. Like we really care; like we're really going to be influenced. 

Jeez, the other day I read where Lindsey Lohan offered her take on things...by favorably quoting Pamela Anderson!!! Yeah, right. When I'm looking for life lessons I really want to follow the lead of Lindsey Lohan and Pamela Anderson.

Look, I know who I'm going to vote for. You know who you're going to vote for. I'm not going to change your mind. You're not going to change my mind. Who gives a crap what some movie star has to say, particularly when they hijack an interview or a performance to let us know?

Sing your songs, act in your movies, shoot the ball, hit the ball, kick the ball but SHUT THE **** UP ALREADY!!!!!!!!

During this election season I have witnessed more unfair, unnecessary, cruel, heartless, self-serving, confrontational, DIVISIVE comments -- from BOTH SIDES, mind you -- than in any election I can remember. 

I'm sick of it.

I can't wait for this election to be over.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 2, 2008)

The phrase "Main Street". As in, "The repercussions will be disastrous if the Rescue Bill is not passed."

It is such a quaint little phrase, "Main Street". Like we are a bunch of yokels plucked from plucked from a Thornton Wilder play.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> The phrase "Main Street". As in, "The repercussions will be disastrous if the Rescue Bill is not passed."
> 
> It is such a quaint little phrase, "Main Street". Like we are a bunch of yokels plucked from plucked from a Thornton Wilder play.





* hands the plucky yokel from Minnesohtah a 6-pack *


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 2, 2008)

We're jes' plain ordinary folk, over here on Main Street.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 2, 2008)

she is annoying me the most by far right now


----------



## Shosh (Oct 2, 2008)

Falcon said:


> Political commentary from Hollywood celebrities, sports figures, Hollywood columnists, sports commentators, those in the public light who are overwhelmed with the urge to let us know who they're supporting and why. Like we really care; like we're really going to be influenced.
> 
> Jeez, the other day I read where Lindsey Lohan offered her take on things...by favorably quoting Pamela Anderson!!! Yeah, right. When I'm looking for life lessons I really want to follow the lead of Lindsey Lohan and Pamela Anderson.
> 
> ...



I do understand what you are saying, but I think that Pamela Anderson might actually surprise you.
She was recently in Australia and I listened to her speak and I actually think she is out in the world doing a lot of good for a number of causes, and she is a very good person.
I know that she loves her children a lot also.
All of that should not be dismissed just because she is a blonde and because of her former acting career.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 2, 2008)

Falcon said:


> Political commentary from Hollywood celebrities, sports figures, Hollywood columnists, sports commentators, those in the public light who are overwhelmed with the urge to let us know who they're supporting and why. Like we really care; like we're really going to be influenced.
> 
> Jeez, the other day I read where Lindsey Lohan offered her take on things...by favorably quoting Pamela Anderson!!! Yeah, right. When I'm looking for life lessons I really want to follow the lead of Lindsey Lohan and Pamela Anderson.
> 
> ...


Yep. 
Celebrities should just stay out of politics.
Well, aside from The Gipper (McCain/Zombie Reagan '08 -- The Zombing Begins in 5 Minutes!) and The Governator, and The Nuge, because IOKIYAR.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> We're jes' plain ordinary folk, over here on Main Street.


My Home Town -- Tom Lehrer


> No fellow could ignore the little girl next door
> She sure looked sweet in her first evening gown
> Now there's a charge for what she used to give for free
> In my home town



-Rusty


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I spent the 1st day of October, my favorite month of the year, home sick with sinus headache and tummy ache!



I hope you feel better soon, Punkin!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, Maria! I am much better this morning.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

So I know this thread is about what's annoying us, but what about things that make us livid?

My sister, B, is pretty much killing our family. Long story short- she had a kid when she was 17, has absolutely ZERO maternal instinct, bipolar (refuses to take meds), history of hospitalizations for suicidal tendencies, pretty much abandoned her kid when she took off to Colorado for a year, can't hold down a job, is "engaged" (and I use that term VERY loosely) to an alcoholic, abusive schmuck who once pulled a gun on her, and she isn't happy until everyone around her is miserable. There's more, but I just thought I'd hit some of the major points.

I know it sounds like I'm the bad guy and there will probably be people on this board who sympathize with her, but you know what- *STFU*. You don't know her. There is ONE other person on this board who knows firsthand what kind of hell my sister puts my family through. Other than that, you can't really imagine what sort of manipulative bitch she really is.

So she has this kid when she was 17. He's 4 now, she's 21. I've talked about him here before. He's the most lovable kid ever. It kills me to be away from him for extended periods of time, so how my sister can be apart from him for weeks on end is beyond me. Maybe I'm too attached to him, but whatever. So sue me for loving him too much.

Wednesday, B had an argument with my dad over her car... which is really his car- he pays everything on it. I don't know what the whole story is with the argument, but all I know is I got home yesterday to find 2 cop cars parked outside my house and my sister in our cul de sac talking to one of the security guards from our neighborhood. I go inside where 2 cops are talking to my parents- apparently my sister called the cops on my parents and is demanding her kid back. The kid that she has maybe spent 5 hours with in the past month. My parents had me try to talk to B, but B refused to talk to me or anyone else in our family. We've officially disowned each other... even though my other sister and I pretty much disowned B a long time ago.

We never filed for legal custody for the baby because my mom "didn't want to upset B". I had been telling my mom pretty much from Day 1 that we needed to have custody. My dad has been talking to my mom about it for the past month. But my mom didn't want to rock the boat and upset my sister. Now it's coming to bite her in the ass.

Back to the story- so the cops and my parents are talking. Meanwhile, I'm in charge of distracting my nephew. I'm crying, my parents are crying- it's a mess. So then my nephew keeps asking me why I'm so sad, which breaks my heart even more. Then HE starts crying because he doesn't know what the hell is going on. After the cops talk with my parents and call the sergeant, they decided to let the baby stay with us for the night but we needed to take legal action ASAP.

This morning at 9 AM, my parents met with a lawyer. By 3 PM they were in front of the judge. During this preliminary trial, my sister blatantly *LIED* on the stand. She lied about her past hospitalizations, her boyfriend's verbal assault, how long she's been living with her boyfriend, and a whole list of other things. Thankfully, the judge saw through her and granted my parents temporary custody for the next 2 weeks. At that point, they'll have another hearing. Oh, and the schmuck boyfriend/fiancee was kicked out of court and was almost held in contempt.


So that's my venting for now. Sorry it's so long or whatever, but I needed a place to just vent for a second without worrying about crying every time I talk about it. My life somehow turned into an episode of the Jerry Springer show. I don't even know if this whole tirade makes sense.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you all are having to go through this Sam. I am really glad your parents were awarded custody for now, I'm sure it will become permanent. I understand how much this hurts my sister is a nightmare too who basically gets away with all kinds of shit because my Mom 
"doesn't want to upset her', she has had some mental health problems in the past. I also have a brother who got divorced and came home with his two year old son and went on to live it up and relive his youth and totally ignore his son who I ended up raising. Of course he never helped me financially and I always had to deal with him trying to come in and be "Father of the year" when he wanted to make sure everyone knew HE was the father and He could move at any time and take my nephew away etc. Yeah right where are you on an everyday basis dude. So this is years ago now my nephew is grown up and I'm not sure my brother even realizes what he missed out on that he can never get back. I'm glad me and my parents were there though and I'm glad you and your parents are there for your nephew because its obvious how much you love him and that is what he needs most of all. Big hugs of emotional support girl, :wubu:Fran


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

I totally understand what you are going through Sam. My family has dealt with a similar situation with my sister who is schizophrenic and bipolar, and has 2 children. My mom and I raised her daughter and my sister's ex raised her son. Now my sister's daughter, who also has schizophrenia and lives with my mom, has a 17-month-old daughter, and we are now helping to raise her too. 

I am happy that your parents were awarded temporary custody of your nephew. If you ever need someone to listen, I am here for you


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

(((((Sam, SAS & Maria))))) dysfunction runs RAMPANT in my crazy family as well!!! When there are children involved it gets pretty sticky...I feel for all of you!

Chik


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> but I needed a place to just vent



I'm so sorry you're going through this. I have a 4 year old nephew too and can't imagine the heartbreak you're going through. My sister is a bit of a wing-nut as well but has always been an awesome Mom, thankfully.

Hang in there, girlie, I know how much you love the little guy by the pics you post etc. It will work out.


T


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*I haven't talked to *MY* was-BF a BHM, in 3 weeks nor seen him in 5 going on 6 weeks, and I am counting the days and still got him on my mind...motherf*(ker....

and waiting for the phone to ring.....although not like I am sitting at home to do that LOLOL......it's hard stopping the NOISE BETWEEN MY 2 ears....

but mostly i am happy and proud of me....*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 2, 2008)

It being only the second inning, and knowing already which "Zambrano" showed up... Granted, fielding mistakes occured, but he should be better than that. If we have a bullpen left for Game 3, I will be shocked.


----------



## Paul (Oct 2, 2008)

The Canadian election and the fact that our Prime Minister likely will be elected by fewer than 1/3 of the Canadian voters.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2008)

Another day... Another paper... ugh


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2008)

another day, and more freakin' rain!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 3, 2008)

completely innocent post...totally innocuous...snarky ass people rip on it just to start trouble. Damn I see that a lot lately


----------



## mergirl (Oct 3, 2008)

i dont get anacronyms like STFU! shut the fuck up.? what is the point? If they were memorable and spelled out something fine. Can anyone just make up any acronyms they see fit.. like if someone goes "STFU" you can say "NIWSTFUYB" No i wont shut the fuck up you bastard??
Btw Sma -this isnt a dig at you.. what you have went through is so shitty and i'm sorry. It just reminded me of something that anoys me.. which is:
Needless acronyms!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

I finished a paper that was due today last night. When I booted up my computer the final product wasn't there, I'm certian I saved it so I don't know how this happened.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 3, 2008)

The fact I packed nothing but shorts in my suitcase and finding out its going to be freezing cold this weekend.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

(((((((Sam))))))) I hope everything works out for you. That's a terrible situation for any child to be in. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2008)

work. the big man shitting on the little man and the poor customer service reps like me taking all the shit for it all. grrrr.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 3, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I finished a paper that was due today last night. When I booted up my computer the final product wasn't there, I'm certian I saved it so I don't know how this happened.



This is a very cool FREE search app if you're on a PC: http://www.download.com/Everything/3000-2379_4-10890746.html?tag=nl.e415

Takes about zero space and blazing fast compared to Windows Explorer. I think it only searches file names though?


----------



## Tooz (Oct 3, 2008)

A seemingly recent influx of very unfortunate looking camwhores.


----------



## paul2314 (Oct 3, 2008)

meeeeeeee!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 3, 2008)

paul2314 said:


> meeeeeeee!



Finally, something the entire board can agree on. 

Hallelujah.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 3, 2008)

My mother thoughtlessly, but very sweetly, got me a dwarf hamster. Annoying thing is...I have NO way of taking care of the little thing. No supplies or anything. Luckily, my fella's little sister might be taking it and she has the supplies for it.

I'm calling her Bob for now. 
The hamster not my bf's sister.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2008)

My thoughtless, inconsiderate, self-centered, delusional, loud-mouthed, rude, loathesome, psychotic B*TCH of a sister--who woke everyone else in the house up this morning by yelling at her kid for waking *HER* up​


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll tell you-this computer I'm using at the moment is a S.O.B who delights in tormenting me with its' error screen. *sigh* 

Send in....the frowns!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

People who complain about others making things complicated, but will then turn around and complicate things themselves..... :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2008)

I split my costume that I paid 45 dollars for.....oh well, got some good pix out of it


----------



## QueenB (Oct 5, 2008)

people who don't mind their own business. i don't know why they should even care about the things i do. move along, you annoying piece of shit.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

My face is sore and itchy after having the Fraxel laser on it. It is really red too. The swelling has gone down though thankfully.
My skin will be glowing though very soon, so it is worth going to hell and back for the results.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am annoyed that the 4 ugly black bruises on my stomach have not gone away yet.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm annoyed with myself.

I had the chance to talk to someone on the phone that I REALLY wanted to talk to... but I was in a car with a bunch of people and couldn't really conversate, so I feel like I came off as a complete bitch. 


Oh well... hopefully I'll get another chance.

-----

On another note, thank you all soooo much for all of your kind and supportive words via rep/messages/replies about all my crazy drama. Having so much support from y'all really shows what an amazing community Dims really is. Love you guys


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> On another note, thank you all soooo much for all of your kind and supportive words via rep/messages/replies about all my crazy drama. Having so much support from y'all really shows what an amazing community Dims really is. Love you guys



That's what friends are for! No matter what you go through, you are never alone


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2008)

YOU!

and you....and you over there.



and hey you, over in the corner!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2008)

again...emotional vampires


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Bullies. Bitter people. Curmudgeons.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 5, 2008)

I am absolutely livid. I went to a party last night at my brother's with his girlfriend and her friend. I left around 5 A.M. After I left, my brother's roommate and his friends terrorized my brother's girlfriend's friend. They sprayed her with shaving cream, they packed her mouth and nose with flour, they poured cold water over her, while she's sobbing on the floor and vomiting. Cute.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 5, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I am absolutely livid. I went to a party last night at my brother's with his girlfriend and her friend. I left around 5 A.M. After I left, my brother's roommate and his friends terrorized my brother's girlfriend's friend. They sprayed her with shaving cream, they packed her mouth and nose with flour, they poured cold water over her, while she's sobbing on the floor and vomiting. Cute.



Um, you should tell her to report that assault.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I am absolutely livid. I went to a party last night at my brother's with his girlfriend and her friend. I left around 5 A.M. After I left, my brother's roommate and his friends terrorized my brother's girlfriend's friend. They sprayed her with shaving cream, they packed her mouth and nose with flour, they poured cold water over her, while she's sobbing on the floor and vomiting. Cute.




That is horrible Raegan. That is assault.

Like I said, I do not like bullies of any sort, emotional or physical.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 5, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I am absolutely livid. I went to a party last night at my brother's with his girlfriend and her friend. I left around 5 A.M. After I left, my brother's roommate and his friends terrorized my brother's girlfriend's friend. They sprayed her with shaving cream, they packed her mouth and nose with flour, they poured cold water over her, while she's sobbing on the floor and vomiting. Cute.



She should report this to the police.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 5, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I am absolutely livid. I went to a party last night at my brother's with his girlfriend and her friend. I left around 5 A.M. After I left, my brother's roommate and his friends terrorized my brother's girlfriend's friend. They sprayed her with shaving cream, they packed her mouth and nose with flour, they poured cold water over her, while she's sobbing on the floor and vomiting. Cute.



What the hell? What kind of people are they?! I hope someone is pressing charges. 

Or better yet - getting revenge.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 5, 2008)

I know she should. I've told her that I think she should, but that's as much as I can do. I think she feels guilty because she was drunk, or maybe worried because it's a relatively small town and the group of guys who did it are pretty well-known. I'm just trying to be as much of a friend to her as I can.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 5, 2008)

I would also have a few words to say to the brother. And his "friends". 

Harsh words. Loud, too. But that's me. 

I'm glad you're being supportive to her, and I hope she's okay.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I would also have a few words to say to the brother. And his "friends".
> 
> Harsh words. Loud, too. But that's me.
> 
> I'm glad you're being supportive to her, and I hope she's okay.



Words written on the business end of a shovel?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Words written on the business end of a shovel?



No, no. I'm delicate, ya know? 

And I carry a brick in my purse.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 5, 2008)

Tooz said:


> A seemingly recent influx of very unfortunate looking camwhores.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47144

Correlation?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47144
> 
> Correlation?



I think some of the ladies love seeing your mug here. I can recall a couple who think you are cute.

I am too old for all that stuff.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 5, 2008)

Beyond annoyed...absolutely FURIOUS...at Adrian's mother.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2008)

Myspace being totally inept and not letting me upload the pix I uploaded en masse, but rather one at a freakin time....


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 5, 2008)

I have debated with myself over making this post for days, but I can not help it.



Tooz said:


> A seemingly recent influx of very unfortunate looking camwhores.



Rude. Like, so rude I can not even begin to describe how angry it makes me.


I'm sure that all the "unfortunate looking camwhores" are frantically scrambling to make sure that they clear their next picture posts with you, since you're so obviously the expert.


This just makes me want to post the same 3 pictures in about 8 different threads.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2008)

Lots of serving being done this evening.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in love with Dolly for the 2nd time in my life.....

:doh:

I can't stop myself....


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I'm in love with Dolly for the 2nd time in my life.....
> 
> :doh:
> 
> I can't stop myself....



nice avatar pic lol


----------



## bexy (Oct 7, 2008)

too much drama on Dims in annoying me....yes I know its a discussion forum but the drama is starting to TAKE OVER!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> too much drama on Dims in annoying me....yes I know its a discussion forum but the drama is starting to TAKE OVER!!!!



I totally second that! Rep! (if i can lol)


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 7, 2008)

my inability to be patient while i decide whether to call the future house SNUGGLETIGER'S PLACE or SHANGRI LA DE DAH. I just know the kind of house I want, its just finding it GRRRR>


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 7, 2008)

People who take the initiative to start something, then complain when it happens.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Nothing is annoying me, I'm happy...just spreading the happiness about


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 7, 2008)

I just had to walk some paperwork up to the administration building and thought to myself...

It's so frickin' hot outside! What happened to fall!?



Other than that I'm happy as a clam in soft squishy sand... 


pinkylou said:


> Nothing is annoying me, I'm happy...just spreading the happiness about



I'm with you Pinkylou...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I just had to walk some paperwork up to the administration building and thought to myself...
> 
> It's so frickin' hot outside! What happened to fall!?
> 
> ...




What happened to Spring? It has been cold and raining here for the last few days.

El Nino perhaps?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 7, 2008)

Spring hell, what ever happened to affordable housing of good quality?
comeback decent housing wherever you are.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2008)

The little obvious digs that newly-exed people make at eachother. Enough already. Can't you keep it off the boards and just stab voodoo dolls or something?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 7, 2008)

The Boston Globe.....nuff ced


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> The little obvious digs that newly-exed people make at eachother. Enough already. Can't you keep it off the boards and just stab voodoo dolls or something?



+1
...............


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The Boston Globe.....nuff ced



It is probably a blessing to have a job right now with the way the economy is going there in the US though.

If you look at it like that it may not annoy you so much.

Meanwhile I liked your fun costume at the bash.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is probably a blessing to have a job right now with the way the economy is going there in the US though.
> 
> If you look at it like that it may not annoy you so much.
> 
> Meanwhile I liked your fun costume at the bash.



lol if you look at the pix Plump Princess took, you can actually see where my costume ripped.....that's what I get for 3 years at the Boston Herald lol


----------



## Mathias (Oct 7, 2008)

I locked myself out of my room. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

That I have to get up off my lazy ass and exercise now.

I just want to sit at my computer and just surf and relax. That's not gonna happen now.


----------



## shinyapple (Oct 7, 2008)

Someone just rang my doorbell three or four times in rapid succession. I hollered I was coming, threw on clothes and ran for it...only to find the doorstep empty and no one in sight.

If you're going to make a fat girl move fast, at least have the decency to wait if it's that damned important! I'd blame it on kids, but there aren't any in the complex and the gates were locked. Weird!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 8, 2008)

My co-workers won't leave me alone! I'm on lunch dammit! Quit asking me questions!!!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 8, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> My co-workers won't leave me alone! I'm on lunch dammit! Quit asking me questions!!!!!!



Lol that is my daily annoyance. I work Quality Assurance in a call center, so Everybody has a friggin question about their call. 


The thing that bothers me the most is that they can SEE me reading and listening to my iPod and they still ask. 


Arrrgh.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hubby left his cell phone at the house and it keeps ringing. I'm supposed to watch it and let him know if any really important calls come through. :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a cold type thing which although makes me feel like shit.. has absolutely NO physical symptoms!! which means i dont get the attention i deserve!!!  moop!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 8, 2008)

The fact that I just slept like 11 hours and JUST woke up a half hour ago. At noon.

Dammit. The day's like half over already


----------



## mergirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The fact that I just slept like 11 hours and JUST woke up a half hour ago. At noon.
> 
> Dammit. The day's like half over already


Noon? You wake up far too early!! lmao


----------



## steely (Oct 8, 2008)

This stupid election is driving me crazy.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 8, 2008)

Moving. Hate.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure how I can make a two page article on a school dance I went to last week. I mean what can I say, It was an 80's theme, people went, people had fun. That's pretty much all I can come up with.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Not sure how I can make a two page article on a school dance I went to last week. I mean what can I say, It was an 80's theme, people went, people had fun. That's pretty much all I can come up with.



You just have to pick a theme that you can run with. I suggest going with the whole dating/interpersonal interaction thing. Were the guys behaving differently than you think they normally would? What were the girls doing to flirt/attract guys/avoid the guys they didn't like. Even more interesting if there were some same sex couples.

Good luck!


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 8, 2008)

Im severly annoyed at my best friend. 2 months ago he moved back to the area with his roommate and Ive been going to their place as often as I can. We've been having a blast but... things need to change

-He gets really mad when I say I cant come over. I have a job and I go to school. Where does he expect me to find more time??? Plus, he lives an hour away and gas is still pretty high. I cant afford to be driving to his place 3 times a week!!!

-They still dont have jobs. Its been 2.5 months! All they do is go out and get drunk and then sleep till noon. Ive been there and I know its fun. But you have to fucking grow up at some point.

-When I do go out with them, my friend is always intent on getting me completely shitfaced. We drink before we go to the club and if Im not drinking fast enough for him, he gives me attitude. When we get to the club he immediately buys me drinks and tries to buy me shots. Hey man, I love my alcohol and I like being pissed, *but I dont need to be annihilated every friggin time*. When I say NO! I really fucking mean NO!!!! he says he doesnt think Im having fun and that I need to drink more. :doh:

-He likes to guilt trip me a lot. Sometimes he says "You're part of the reason i moved back, but you dont ever wanna hang out." Do not give me that bullshit. You knew even back when you were just thinking about moving, that I work and go to school. Do not play stupid when I say Im busy.

other than that its been great  And I adore his roomie. She and I are becoming really close, and are planning a girls-day-out, since he never wants to go in the stores we want to go it!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 8, 2008)

Going to the bank to cash town hall checks because I'm flat broke, only to come home and find my last Herald checks sitting in my mailbox....talk about bad timing


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 8, 2008)

My size. I swear it dictates every little detail of my life and I hate it!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 8, 2008)

sniffles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

I just opened my electric bill and almost had financial cardiac arrest!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I just opened my electric bill and almost had financial cardiac arrest!!!!!



We've been having the opposite problem lately ThikJerseyChik... Half the electricity has been out in our house for about a month now! Our last bill was fairly low, but the cost of lantern batteries went through the roof! We finally just got it fixed.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Stan, I would rather deal with lanterns....might not be such a bad idea!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 8, 2008)

Kitty has asthma and just waiting to hear from the radiologist who will be looking at his scan. Ummmm, Bucky, I love you...but...60 dollars on a bag( smallish ) of no silica dust litter...five pound bag of hard food ( gluten free..no by-products..etc )...5 wee cans of wet food ( to see what you might like..but, no seafood flavor...deal )...jaysus... In five days, counting your overnight at the emergency vet, and this vet visit....ummmmm....bit over $800. 

I still get to find out how much more I will owe for this vet visit, then see how much any meds will cost. Then I will probably have to look into a better HEPA vacuum...air purifier...new sleep stand. There will then also be having to watch a bunch of other things to see about triggers, including being really careful about cleaning products, hairspray, perfumes...etc..etc.. Ok, I know I am fast forwarding..but...still...*L*...eeeeeeeeieio!


I love you....but...CALGON...TAKE ME AWAY!!

Oh...and you are a little overweight...vet said...soooooo, you will be eating what I put in front of you, in the amount I will be giving you..and you will liiiiiiiike it....got it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

people who ask stupid questions


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 8, 2008)

I feel your pain. Still paying $250 per month for my doggie's shots . . . just can't bring myself to consider the alternative.



mossystate said:


> Kitty has asthma and just waiting to hear from the radiologist who will be looking at his scan. Ummmm, Bucky, I love you...but...60 dollars on a bag( smallish ) of no silica dust litter...five pound bag of hard food ( gluten free..no by-products..etc )...5 wee cans of wet food ( to see what you might like..but, no seafood flavor...deal )...jaysus... In five days, counting your overnight at the emergency vet, and this vet visit....ummmmm....bit over $800.
> 
> I still get to find out how much more I will owe for this vet visit, then see how much any meds will cost. Then I will probably have to look into a better HEPA vacuum...air purifier...new sleep stand. There will then also be having to watch a bunch of other things to see about triggers, including being really careful about cleaning products, hairspray, perfumes...etc..etc.. Ok, I know I am fast forwarding..but...still...*L*...eeeeeeeeieio!
> 
> ...


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> people who ask stupid questions



Who's buried in Grant's tomb again?


----------



## Emma (Oct 8, 2008)

I've no self control. I mean, food lol thats an easy thing* I've not even eaten since tesday afternoon, I've also been drinking from then too. 


*Don't get me wrong I love food, but Lord knows I can sit and eat nothing even if there is a full on chinese in front of me if I have some alcohol.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 8, 2008)

Whatever strange and nasty bug got into my system that's making me ill. Go away.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

i need to pack for my trip this weekend... tonight is really the only time i have to do it, but i'm procrastinating.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 8, 2008)

my peach cobbler isn't done yet


----------



## mossystate (Oct 8, 2008)

some people don't HAVE peach cobbler...in ANY state of readiness......damn, that sounds so good


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 9, 2008)

I am annoyed that I still think nice thoughts about someone who doesnt deserve it.


----------



## bexy (Oct 9, 2008)

Gareth Gates....the bastard.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Who's buried in Grant's tomb again?




Bob *nods*


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 9, 2008)

This stye that I have.

Seriously... ow.

Goddamn pain in the ass.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm exhausted beyond words, but the pain in my shoulders won't let me sleep. I even took a pain pill.


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 9, 2008)

Work, but then again that annoys me everyday. Um... No, I'll still stick with work.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 9, 2008)

People who post pictures with fat girl angles on fat acceptance/appreciation sites.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 9, 2008)

Those (thankfully) select very few, ungrateful people who have the nerve to call themselves your friends when they don't even offer to pay their own way. It's not the money, it's the thought. Just at least ask!

Don't be a selfish moocher and then complain to others that I don't speak to you anymore!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> People who post pictures with fat girl angles on fat acceptance/appreciation sites.



You mean like almost every single person on ..


wait, I'll be back to finish this post in a bit. Am hungry. Need cupcake.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 9, 2008)

Whiney, pathetic, tantrum-throwing, so-called FAs who: 
1) fat-bash when they can't get their way 
2) bristle at a woman in authority ("a woman!? superior to meeee??")
3) can't conceive of a world where they can't have everything they want just because they want it 
4) post the same complaint over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over. We heard you. We just didn't agree, or care. 
5) can't ever accept that they got disciplined for good fucking reason
6) threaten to leave (but never do!), expecting others to beg, beg, beg them to stay (as _if_!)​


----------



## bexy (Oct 9, 2008)

Some dick head pyschologist on the Jeremy Kyle show.

There was a couple who keep fighting and are depressed and they are from Belfast...

and he says "Northern Ireland isn't a very happy place to live anyway"

Attitudes like that suck. Northern Ireland has one of the lowest crime rates in Europe. Why do people still insist on talking about it like a war torn country!?! GAH!!

And now, there is a fat girl on it who hates her weight and thinks her partner is going to leave her and Jeremy Kyle just told her to accept "he loves you for who you are not what you look like..."
Which I find bloody offensive.

I HATE DAY TIME TV!!!!

/end of rant/


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2008)

the freecredit guys have been replaced by a montage of Robert Preston and Peter Griffin singing "Shipoopi"




Aaand...consistently negative people who make a mission of seeking out posts or people to gripe about or rag on.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2008)

Joy, prepare yourself for........

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080925/ap_en_ce/people_ed_mcmahon


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> the freecredit guys have been replaced by a montage of Robert Preston and Peter Griffin singing "Shipoopi"



whaaa! I LOVE the freecredit guys. :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Oct 9, 2008)

stupid random hot weather today


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> whaaa! I LOVE the freecredit guys. :wubu:



I went for about 4 days straight of those guys singing in my head....all was quiet for awhile, but the singing has started again and is much worse this time. 

For those who might not know the Shipoopi song, I must share the love:
[SIZE=-1]
www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1iZarUHt04 (it's actually sung by Buddy Hackett in the movie, but Preston sings it as a duo with Peter in my head - what a thrill)

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.metacafe.com/watch/1255250/family_guy_*shipoopi*/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]Enjoy!
[/SIZE]


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 9, 2008)

Smitty dragging my sister's old beanie babies into my room


----------



## Rowan (Oct 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Smitty dragging my sister's old beanie babies into my room



Oh just admit it...you know you love the beenies


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> the freecredit guys have been replaced by a montage of Robert Preston and Peter Griffin singing "Shipoopi"


 Ooh, you are getting such a pinch! I get one friggin' day where I don't have some inane tune running through my head over and over, and you had to bring up one of the few musicals I actually like.



mossystate said:


> Joy, prepare yourself for........
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080925/ap_en_ce/people_ed_mcmahon


How do credit bureau companies get the financing to make rap video commercials with celebrities when credit companies are going under? Plus, isn't it some sort of a, ya know, AFFRONT to urban culture having one of the crackliest crackers of all times making a parody of rappers? I will admit Ice Cube has been known to spoof laughable aspects of that hip hop style ("Be True to the Game" comes to mind, where a bunch of thug looking dudes beat the shit out of an MC Hammer lookalike who is sitting on a mountain of cash), but with him there was always the message of "Goddamn, don't give The Man any more ammunition to shoot down our culture and lifestyle, regardless of how flamboyant and inane some aspects of it may be."


GWARrior said:


> whaaa! I LOVE the freecredit guys. :wubu:


I will say they are a mite bit more tolerable than the Geico commercials. What I'd love to see happen is the Geico gecko meet the Prudential Komodo Dragon which rapidly slurps it up.


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2008)

Gross Rant Alert



i'm _really_ ill right now (fever, headache, sick stomach and possible beginning bronshitus).

it's getting so bad that i'm debating on going to the toilet and stick 2 fingers in my throat so i (maybe) can get rid of the gross feeling that keeps me from sleeping.
the worst part is that my trainer are expecting me tomorrow and i KNOW she will be disappointed if i don't show up. 

i need a hug...though i'm afraid i will puke all over the person who tries.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 9, 2008)

Im really annoyed that some people in my family are just callous bastardizations of humans without feelings. I am annoyed at myself because I wish for those family members--who dont show empathy to my mother for her breathing problems--to suffer as she does, so that they could understand what its like to have to struggle for every gasp of breath.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2008)

--Folks who think if you just say it loud and long enough, that makes it true.

--And the fact that there's always a gallery of equally loud, mindless monkeys eager to nod and clap for these bigmouths and nincompoops.

--And the fact that substance counts for little, and in any case _braggadocio_ always seems to trump it.

--The concept of "braggart's rights" in general.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2008)

I am annoyed that Fascinita could not keep her love letter to me.....PRIVATE!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I'm annoyed that Mossystate seems to like me in the sheets, but not in the streets. That's right, I went _there_.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 9, 2008)

I am annoyed that my dryer died, and I'll have to find a local laundromat before Saturday.

I'm also annoyed, that, when presenting the problem to my folks, my mom mentioned bringing my uncle with to take a look at the dryer, in case it can be fixed. Last time I saw my uncle this summer, he left our house in a "temper tantrum" because of me. We were putting up a fence for the sheep, and I was having trouble tying the wire where I wanted it. He thought he could help by coming over and yanking on the fence to give me more slack. Of course, he did that without knowing my fingers were between the fence and the T-post at that time, nor did he give me warning what he was doing. I dropped my tools in agony, and when he said "Shit, are you okay?" I didn't say anything at first because it still hurt. My mom tried to "speak for me", which pissed me off even more, so in response, all I said was "I can finish this on my own, go work on the next post."

Three seconds later, he mutters "No one tells me what to f***ing do...", stomps over to his pickup, proceeds to throw the rest of the T-posts he had in the truck bed on the ground, and drove away.

I know he just felt bad for hurting me, and maybe I should have just said "I'm okay/I'll be fine." But I told my mom to apologize to him, and I still haven't heard from him since (as in, he hasn't called me personally. He talks to my mom regularly). I really don't want to see him right now. I'll stick to paying at the laundromat if that's what it takes.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2008)

I am a closet FA.










fascinita admirer


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> But I told my mom to apologize to him, and I still haven't heard from him since (as in, he hasn't called me personally. He talks to my mom regularly). I really don't want to see him right now. I'll stick to paying at the laundromat if that's what it takes.



Jeez, I hate to be a busybody... But why don't you call him? You want him to call you? But you "told" your mom to apologize? That doesn't seem straight. Plus your uncle was trying to help. I'd love to have an uncle who cared about me. Instead, my uncles are dead. Appreciate your uncles, damnit!

OK. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am a closet FA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL  I will openly admit my admiration for you, but I do need to do in white text.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 10, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Those (thankfully) select very few, ungrateful people who have the nerve to call themselves your friends when they don't even offer to pay their own way. It's not the money, it's the thought. Just at least ask!
> 
> Don't be a selfish moocher and then complain to others that I don't speak to you anymore!


 
It was just a chocolate shake for goodness sake and, that was well over 2 years ago. (kidding) :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Gross Rant Alert
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I hope you feel better


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Jeez, I hate to be a busybody... But why don't you call him? You want him to call you? But you "told" your mom to apologize? That doesn't seem straight. Plus your uncle was trying to help. I'd love to have an uncle who cared about me. Instead, my uncles are dead. Appreciate your uncles, damnit!
> 
> OK. I'll shut up now.



Your post is completely rational and honest, so no harm done. I feel I should clarify a little more I guess, at least about how I'm feeling. In truth, I've always felt a little uncomfortable around my uncle. We're complete opposites in many things. He's a very intimidating man, and though I know he's sincerely a good-hearted person, and does mean well, he is more often a very angry, aggressive, and sometimes violent person. His T-post rampage, for instance, literally frightened me. My mom went to try and go talk to him, and I was so scared he was going to hurt someone, because that's how he gets. There are many stories.

I told my mom to apologize because, at the time, I was still convinced I had somehow done something wrong, like it was my fault. And, also because of how I was thinking at the time, I couldn't bring myself to call him. One could argue I should just call him, now that it's blown over, but I don't even know what to say. When I helped him build his house two summers ago, I thought I had really bonded with him, but because of some other incidents this past summer, this last thing just really put me in a weird spot. I love him because he's my uncle, but I hate being around him, too, if that makes sense. I did not mean to belittle the privilege in having a caring uncle like I do, or family in general. But my own personal connection to my family these days is not as strong as most would feel. Perhaps that will change in time.

I don't know... I should probably call him, and I don't have a good reason not to. My only "excuses" I suppose are how uncomfortable he makes me feel and my own confusion on what to say. Maybe this dryer thing is a good opportunity to try and patch things up. I just feel unprepared.

Anywho, sorry this was so long and for the "mini-hijacking." Just felt like venting. I'm annoyed because this new Strawberry-Kiwi candle my brother gave me smells so good, but now I think it gave me a headache.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Your post is completely rational and honest, so no harm done. I feel I should clarify a little more I guess, at least about how I'm feeling. In truth, I've always felt a little uncomfortable around my uncle. We're complete opposites in many things. He's a very intimidating man, and though I know he's sincerely a good-hearted person, and does mean well, he is more often a very angry, aggressive, and sometimes violent person. His T-post rampage, for instance, literally frightened me. My mom went to try and go talk to him, and I was so scared he was going to hurt someone, because that's how he gets. There are many stories.
> 
> I told my mom to apologize because, at the time, I was still convinced I had somehow done something wrong, like it was my fault. And, also because of how I was thinking at the time, I couldn't bring myself to call him. One could argue I should just call him, now that it's blown over, but I don't even know what to say. When I helped him build his house two summers ago, I thought I had really bonded with him, but because of some other incidents this past summer, this last thing just really put me in a weird spot. I love him because he's my uncle, but I hate being around him, too, if that makes sense. I did not mean to belittle the privilege in having a caring uncle like I do, or family in general. But my own personal connection to my family these days is not as strong as most would feel. Perhaps that will change in time.
> 
> ...



Well, this does shed more light on it, and now that I'm this involved, I may as well step up to say that I see your point. If he has a violent temper, it puts a different spin on the fence incident.

Thanks for your response. I felt a little pushy with my post, but I thought, hey, may as well be honest--your post brought up some feelings. I'm glad you took it in stride.

Well, whatever you decide to do--whether to call or not--it's gotta be what *you* feel comfortable with, not what I'd do if my uncles were around.

((A hug for you)) (if I may.)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Well, this does shed more light on it, and now that I'm this involved, I may as well step up to say that I see your point. If he has a violent temper, it puts a different spin on the fence incident.
> 
> Thanks for your response. I felt a little pushy with my post, but I thought, hey, may as well be honest--your post brought up some feelings. I'm glad you took it in stride.
> 
> ...



I forget sometimes that this is the internet, and by posting things like this in public, I'm bound to illicit an emotional response from someone. I was just as shallow in thinking I would always find someone who would simply sympathize or agree with my views. I should be thanking YOU for your response(s). Sometimes I can in fact see the other side of things, but like with many others, having someone voice that perspective makes it more "real".

So thank you for your honesty and understanding. I'll figure something out. Part of growing up. (((Fascinita)))


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I forget sometimes that this is the internet, and by posting things like this in public, I'm bound to illicit an emotional response from someone. I was just as shallow in thinking I would always find someone who would simply sympathize or agree with my views. I should be thanking YOU for your response(s). Sometimes I can in fact see the other side of things, but like with many others, having someone voice that perspective makes it more "real".
> 
> So thank you for your honesty and understanding. I'll figure something out. Part of growing up. (((Fascinita)))



Oh, I do empathize. 

Plus, you post great cat pictures and are nice. 

Vent away!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I hope you feel better


aww...thanks so much!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2008)

oh yeah. someone is obviously mad at me. would be nice to know why instead of being ignored


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 10, 2008)

Fred (my cat) got in my room and managed to release Bob (my dwarf hamster). Dammit! Now I have a rodent running free in my room somewheres.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 10, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> It was just a chocolate shake for goodness sake and, that was well over 2 years ago. (kidding) :doh::doh::doh:



Holy mackerel, what are you talking about, honeybuns  lmao

I have to pick something else bothering me right now... and it is indigestion lol. I celebrated with some people at work after a very engaging and *gasp* enjoyable board meeting. My stomach is like, "OH, YOU BITCH! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME NOW?!" I think my boss is thinking that as well, actually. Mwahaha!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 10, 2008)

it is too soon to rep you, frigging ay.


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

The fact that Bexy didnt buy me a battered mars bar today in town .


----------



## Rowan (Oct 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> The fact that Bexy didnt buy me a battered mars bar today in town .



Awww poor george. I'll spank her when i get there!


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Awww poor george. I'll spank her when i get there!



Good as she needs a spank lol.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm annoyed that all of the Sephoras in Pittsburgh are out of the Calvin Klein Euphoria gift sets.


----------



## bexy (Oct 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> The fact that Bexy didnt buy me a battered mars bar today in town .



How many times did I ask you if you wanted one and you said no!??! Stop making me look mean!!!


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> How many times did I ask you if you wanted one and you said no!??! Stop making me look mean!!!



And how many times did I say yes I did want one, face it you are just mean lol


----------



## bexy (Oct 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> And how many times did I say yes I did want one, face it you are just mean lol



AND I OFFERED TO GO BACK AND GET YOU ONE!!!

Look buddy, I have a certain reputation to uphold round these parts, and you suggesting I would deprive you of a battered snack isn't going to look good for me...so stop it!! Savvy?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> AND I OFFERED TO GO BACK AND GET YOU ONE!!!
> 
> Look buddy, I have a certain reputation to uphold round these parts, and you suggesting I would deprive you of a battered snack isn't going to look good for me...so stop it!! Savvy?



*inserts witty cat-call and runs off...*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Why is it that the people you help the most are the exact people who treat you like dirt?

it is annoying me that 2 family members are like this towards me


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2008)

I love my son more than anyone on this earth. But tonight he is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!:bounce:

I brought home some old Christmas decorations from my dad's house. And all evening long he has been bothering me to put them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean....its non-stop! 

I can only take so many "Mama, I want my Christmas".:doh: I think he told me about 100 times. 

But when I raised my voice a little and said I was "all done". He started crying. It JUST BROKE MY HEART. 

But we hugged and made up. He told me I was his "friend". I said "Always."

Then he asked me for the Christmas tree again..:doh:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 11, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I love my son more than anyone on this earth. But tonight he is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!:bounce:
> 
> I brought home some old Christmas decorations from my dad's house. And all evening long he has been bothering me to put them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean....its non-stop!
> 
> ...




Why don't you mark the days off on the calendar together? Make it a little ritual each morning, and talk about it. As it gets closer maybe you can put the tree up at the start of December?

I remember when I was little my father got some coloring books and he said we could have them at the end of the month if we were good.
Well children do not really have a concept of time frames like adults do, and I wanted that coloring book now.
I nagged and I nagged my father, until he had had a gut full of my annoying him with it. He gave in! Victory was sweet.

Anyway you cannot always give in to what your children want, but it is good to have realistic expectations relating to what they can comprehend and deal with.

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 11, 2008)

i've been really sick this week. Sleeping a loooot, sore throat, fever and then last night I was up dry-heaving til 2 AM, now this evening i'm having pretty bad abdominal pain....

I guess i'm gonna have to break down and see a real doctor.


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 11, 2008)

Politicians and stupid people... or was that a bit redundant.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

krismiss said:


> i've been really sick this week. Sleeping a loooot, sore throat, fever and then last night I was up dry-heaving til 2 AM, now this evening i'm having pretty bad abdominal pain....
> 
> I guess i'm gonna have to break down and see a real doctor.



Sounds like you have the flu. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2008)

The parading asses and other paysite ads that show up on 'new posts', and only stop (but not for long) with 'mark forums read'. You suck. 

Piss off. 

Do not want.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

krismiss said:


> i've been really sick this week. Sleeping a loooot, sore throat, fever and then last night I was up dry-heaving til 2 AM, now this evening i'm having pretty bad abdominal pain....
> 
> I guess i'm gonna have to break down and see a real doctor.



Hope you feel better soon. 

One thing annoying me right now is neighbours outside shouting to each other so the whole street can hear what there talking about. Wish the mute button on the remote would work on them


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> The parading asses and other paysite ads that show up on 'new posts', and only stop (but not for long) with 'mark forums read'. You suck.
> 
> Piss off.
> 
> Do not want.


Note: the ADS (their placement) suck - not the people. or their lovely fannies. 

Carry on.


----------



## bexy (Oct 11, 2008)

the fact I don't have a Ped Egg is annoying the living shite outta me...


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> the fact I don't have a Ped Egg is annoying the living shite outta me...



There's a certain feeling of satisfaction you get when you open the ped-egg and see how much dead skin you sloughed off. I find it fascinating, don't know why. It really does work well! Okay, not showing off here.


----------



## bexy (Oct 11, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> There's a certain feeling of satisfaction you get when you open the ped-egg and see how much dead skin you sloughed off. I find it fascinating, don't know why. It really does work well! Okay, not showing off here.



Right I have to get one!!! Does it hurt though?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Right I have to get one!!! Does it hurt though?



Not if you use it the way the directions suggest. If you start pressing really hard on your skin, it will hurt though. 

I really like my Ped Egg. It works a lot better than regular foot files.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 11, 2008)

distance and money.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 12, 2008)

The average age of people who attend the bbw dances where I'm from is 31.

I'm 22....


Fuck!


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> As it gets closer maybe you can put the tree up at the start of December?


Actually, the weekend right after Thanksgiving might be even better if you can arrange it; the true beginning of the Christmas season.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Actually, the weekend right after Thanksgiving might be even better if you can arrange it; the true beginning of the Christmas season.



Well I am a Jew so I don't do Christmas. Just giving Mimi a suggestion so that she can save her sanity.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 12, 2008)

That's what I meant; a suggestion to her through you.

Hope you don't mind being a medium.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> That's what I meant; a suggestion to her through you.
> 
> Hope you don't mind being a medium.



I might crash at your place for Thanksgiving though. I could use a free feed.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

Naked people: the general lack thereof in my immediate vicinity.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

that im too damned tired to stay up an make my 600th post. Oh and that I worry that I am too good at saying snarky things in the forums rumble thread.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 12, 2008)

that i'm somehow still awake right now.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, you know. Screaming babies, second-hand smoke, financial emergencies, cat litter boxes. Stuff like that.


----------



## butch (Oct 12, 2008)

Not knowing the answer, the outcome, every little detail. Arrgh!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 12, 2008)

living in a one bathroom apartment


----------



## runningman (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't get a mortgage without a huge deposit because the global banking system has gone tits up. 

It could also be that I can't save any money but I have to blame someone else.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 12, 2008)

runningman said:


> I can't get a mortgage without a huge deposit because the global banking system has gone tits up.
> 
> It could also be that I can't save any money but I have to blame someone else.



OMG..same here!! Ok..kind of lying lol, we have a little money saved (about $10K) but because I have no credit history, Steve would have to get the loan on his own and we would only be able to get $120K *sigh*..guess we're going to wait a year to buy


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

That Christmas shit is already being sold.

Seriously, two months out? We still have two holidays yet, assholes.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 12, 2008)

It's Sunday night already!!!! Where did my weekend go?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 12, 2008)

The fact Saw 4 on blu ray costs as much as it does on normal DVD, wtf?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The fact Saw 4 on blu ray costs as much as it does on normal DVD, wtf?



If it's any more than like $5, it's a ripoff anyways. Dig my review of it for elaboration on that point.



One thing that's annoying me is that bulk trash pickup is this week, so everyone's got their shit out on the curb. This also means that there's all pick-ups and SUV's crawling along, the drivers eyeballing the discarded furniture, worn-out gifts, yellowed books, overwatched VHS movies, flat mattresses, dying TV sets, lamps, tables, pillows, old chests, bookcases, sofas, computer monitors, keyboards, mailboxes, toilets, pet food bowls, exercise machines, holiday decorations, and whatever else the ex-owners couldn't or wouldn't give to Goodwill. It makes travelling so difficult, since the roads are full of these lethargic vultures.


ETA: Sorry for going all Don DeLillo there.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> One thing that's annoying me is that bulk trash pickup is this week, so everyone's got their shit out on the curb. This also means that there's all pick-ups and SUV's crawling along, the drivers eyeballing the discarded furniture, worn-out gifts, yellowed books, overwatched VHS movies, flat mattresses, dying TV sets, lamps, tables, pillows, old chests, bookcases, sofas, computer monitors, keyboards, mailboxes, toilets, pet food bowls, exercise machines, holiday decorations, and whatever else the ex-owners couldn't or wouldn't give to Goodwill. It makes travelling so difficult, since the roads are full of these lethargic vultures.



Dude, where do you live...I need to go shopping


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 12, 2008)

My knee is driving me crazy. Two weeks ago I was embarking on a business trip to Australia. I got to the San Francisco airport, where I had a layover before the long flight across the ocean. While getting off the plane, I lost my balance and took a flying leap. I ended up with a badly sprained ankle. And I ended up with a bloody knee. The knee keeps scabbing up, then ozzing, itching like crazy the whole time. I want to scratch it, but can't.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That Christmas shit is already being sold.
> 
> Seriously, two months out? We still have two holidays yet, assholes.


Economic desperation, pure and simple.
It's not looking like it'll be a Green Christmas this year, so they're starting early.

-Rusty


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Economic desperation, pure and simple.
> It's not looking like it'll be a Green Christmas this year, so they're starting early.
> 
> -Rusty



Really this is no earlier than the past few years


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

Ummmmm a family member who has absolutely NO consideration for ANYONE else who lives in this house.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 12, 2008)

That the local BBC (Bowling & Billiards Club) can't be bothered to oil their lanes more than once a day. When I show up later in the day, I expect there to be SOME oil on the lanes.

But, on top of that, what annoys me MORE is how inept I become when the bowling lanes are in such conditions. On proper lanes, I can average 170. Tonight, I was lucky to break 100 (for one game out of three). I either need a new ball, one that doesn't hook as much, or to give it up completely.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Ummmmm a family member who has absolutely NO consideration for ANYONE else who lives in this house.



heh, that can go for ANYONE with a brother, sister, mother or father ;-)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

That the DVD I'm trying to watch- _Breathless_- is apparently scratched enough that the last FIVE MINUTES are unplayable.

Which are, of course, some of the most important of the film.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That the DVD I'm trying to watch is apparently scratched enough that the last FIVE MINUTES are unplayable.
> 
> Which are, of course, some of the most important of the film.



I have been wondering when the technology will change, so that the new technology will not be a disc that can get scratched etc.

It needs to be like a memory stick or something that you can insert that cannot get scratched.

The days of the DVD should be numbered.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been wondering when the technology will change, so that the new technology will not be a disc that can get scratched etc.
> 
> It needs to be like a memory stick or something that you can insert that cannot get scratched.
> 
> The days of the DVD should be numbered.



It's called Apple TV Or Xbox 360 or Sony Playstation 3 all will stream an HD Movie from online to a full size HD Television no scratches no waiting Just make sure you give the download enough lead time to avoid Buffering I have the apple tv and it will either store a movie on it's drive stream it from itunes or stream it from a computer on the home network as well as tv shows and music


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2008)

Haunted said:


> It's called Apple TV Or Xbox 360 or Sony Playstation 3 all will stream an HD Movie from online to a full size HD Television no scratches no waiting Just make sure you give the download enough lead time to avoid Buffering I have the apple tv and it will either store a movie on it's drive stream it from itunes or stream it from a computer on the home network as well as tv shows and music



Thanks for that. I am not up on all that stuff as I really only use the dvd for my workouts.

I do not often watch movies, but when I do I would prefer they not be scratched!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> My knee is driving me crazy. Two weeks ago I was embarking on a business trip to Australia. I got to the San Francisco airport, where I had a layover before the long flight across the ocean. While getting off the plane, I lost my balance and took a flying leap. I ended up with a badly sprained ankle. And I ended up with a bloody knee. The knee keeps scabbing up, then ozzing, itching like crazy the whole time. I want to scratch it, but can't.



Oooo, poor Kathy!  I hope someone helped you after that fall. What a terrible thing to happen to you before a long trip. Get some antiseptic ointment on it soon.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 13, 2008)

So-called "friends" who dump you when they're caught in a lie.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 13, 2008)

That I have to be awake in 4 1/2 hours to babysit (love the kid, dont mind babysitting),I just CANT sleep, right now.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 13, 2008)

Toooooooooooooooothaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaache!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

I overdrafted my bank account because of one stupid transaction I forgot to account for. *sigh*


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 13, 2008)

The guy from fresno at the bookstore cafe who is absolutely itching to say something to me... he keeps looking over here... must ignore...

In other news, Sara Silverman is also here. But she's not annoying!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> The guy from fresno at the bookstore cafe who is absolutely itching to say something to me... he keeps looking over here... must ignore...
> 
> In other news, Sara Silverman is also here. But she's not annoying!



Damn girl! I love the new avatar! VERY sexy


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 13, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Damn girl! I love the new avatar! VERY sexy



Thank you!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 13, 2008)

Toothache


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 13, 2008)

Red Roof Inn charges 120 dollars a night for a 2 bed room.....awful!


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 13, 2008)

The fact that my phone won't connect to Yahoo at the moment. 


Grrr.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Twisted, demented, malevolent people who play on others misfortune to bring attention to themselves. PATHETIC!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 13, 2008)

The alli commercial they keep playing tonight, with the woman who couldn't look at her self in the mirror because she looked so horrible before she lost....*26 pounds*.  :doh:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 13, 2008)

Professors...

No actually, just people in general.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

This stupid damned cold that everyone in my family had except me....until now.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nosebleeds.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 14, 2008)

Lovelyone, I have a cold too...*whinge*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 14, 2008)

the fact that there is 50 bajillion channels and not one thing decent to watch!! What exactly are we paying for?


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That the DVD I'm trying to watch- _Breathless_- is apparently scratched enough that the last FIVE MINUTES are unplayable.
> 
> Which are, of course, some of the most important of the film.




!!! 

THE LAST FIVE MINUTES? Did you ever get it to work? Oh goddd. That's one of my favourite movies. You can't just.. not watch the last five minutes.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 14, 2008)

The clothes I ordered online show as "Delivered" on the fedex tracking status...but I HAVE NO PACKAGE DELIVERED!!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2008)

Waiting for a guy to call back. Can you hurry up please? I need to go out and do things.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 14, 2008)

The incessent commercials telling people to vote. Shut UP already. Do you really think any of the omnipresent political spew from the last YEAR has missed us? Could _anyone _possibly be blissfully unaware that election day is approaching? 

Telling people to vote is like telling them to clean their asses after using the bathroom. The ones that do it - generally always will, and the ones that don't - well, your nagging ain't gonna change shit. Literally. 

So shut it.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 14, 2008)

Raegan said:


> !!!
> 
> THE LAST FIVE MINUTES? Did you ever get it to work? Oh goddd. That's one of my favourite movies. You can't just.. not watch the last five minutes.



Thankfully, yes. I searched right away on YouTube and found it.

I felt dirty, watching it for free like that, but there was no way that I was going to miss those last few minutes.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 14, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> The incessent commercials telling people to vote. Shut UP already. Do you really think any of the omnipresent political spew from the last YEAR has missed us? Could _anyone _possibly be blissfully unaware that election day is approaching?
> 
> Telling people to vote is like telling them to clean their asses after using the bathroom. The ones that do it - generally always will, and the ones that don't - well, your nagging ain't gonna change shit. Literally.
> 
> So shut it.



I think you're holding back a bit...let it out, tell us how you really feel. 

And AMEN SISTAH!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

I am annoyed with myself cos for the millionth time my nieces were outside my bedrom door yelling, fighting, and crying to each other. I opened my door and yelled at them so loudly that I gave myself a sore throat.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 14, 2008)

I went to youtube to watch last week's episode of PR that I missed, and among the list of videos was one that had the name of this week's winner in the title. I should have known better. :doh:


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Thankfully, yes. I searched right away on YouTube and found it.
> 
> I felt dirty, watching it for free like that, but there was no way that I was going to miss those last few minutes.



To be fair, you had no other choice. You were pretty much held by gunpoint to watch it via Youtube. Hopefully it was vivid enough to make its statement though.


----------



## steely (Oct 14, 2008)

I am so tired of listening to the candidates trash each other.It would be so nice if they would tell you what they are doing right,instead of what the other guy is doing wrong.:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

steely said:


> I am so tired of listening to the candidates trash each other.It would be so nice if they would tell you what they are doing right,instead of what the other guy is doing wrong.:doh:



I second that!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm actually somewhat annoyed that I can't really punch my boss without repercussions.

I honestly kind of wanted to at work today. Instead I just cussed at him in front of like a half-dozen customers.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

That my car insurance was cancelled on the 9 and I didn't know it. I was late on my payment, but once I did pay it, I paid $12 less than I owed. I get money orders, and I thought it was a bit less than it was. I don't have an easy way of correcting things like that without credit, so I didn't think it would be an issue. I found out tonight from a somewhat unrelated email from the company.

Now my car is sitting without insurance in like car-theft central and I just want to scream. I've spent so much money to this company, I would like some guarantee I don't get ditched because of a stupid mistake. Because this one mistake could lead to a $7k loss in my life, and I simply can't take that.

This sounds sorta silly, to rant about car insurance, but I'm crying like my first boyfriend broke-up with me.

In summation:
FUCK YOU PROGRESSIVE DIRECT.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 15, 2008)

Professional Clothing...

Can't I just stick to my comfy jeans and sneakers?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 15, 2008)

Jack Van Impe is really annoying me right now. Where is that remote control...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 15, 2008)

Medical professionals. It is very stressful dealing with them.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't sleep well last night because of the head cold. It wasn't until about 1 hour before the alarm went off that I thought about placing an extra pillow behind me so I could sleep sitting up. I finally slept well after that! :doh:


----------



## Shala (Oct 15, 2008)

My damn pants are too freaking tight and they are making me miserable at my desk.....dammit. Is this day ever gonna be done??


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to a live session tonight (where our center monitors calls in real time as opposed to recorded) WITH a 3rd party who scores our calls on behalf of Comcast...selling phone service DURING THE DEBATE!!!

I wonder how many times I will hear *i'm WATCHING the debate right now. How dare you call us. Take me off your list!*


I need a drink lol


----------



## mossystate (Oct 15, 2008)

I have no one but myself to blame. 


I tuned into the Oprah show.

Some guest quoted some other person...blah...blah...blah. I guess Winfrey did not like the lack of oooh's and ahhh's from the audience, so she says to them..." don't you just love that?!! ".


The celeb-struck seals then give the appropriate amount of impersonating a sea of bobbleheads.

I know better.....I truly......do.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 16, 2008)

people who use this place soley as their own personal dating service
it's so much more than that, imo

:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 16, 2008)

Either my computer is acting up or the internet is being bombarded with people because my connection is soooo sloowwwww! :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

This site might be bombarded with people since it was off-line for several hours.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

The Fact That i'm Stuck here And have No control over the situation and there's nothing i can do but wait and pray (She needs me Dammit)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 16, 2008)

When you go to buy soda at the store, and you grab what you think is Pepsi, and it turns out to be DIET Pepsi?

Yeah, I hate that... What's worse is I only now realized why it tasted so bad, halfway through the 2-liter. :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 16, 2008)

Normally I just wanna stick my foot out and trip him, but this time.... this time, I'm really wishing those flame throwers were easier to obtain. 







Note: my arm is not that hairy. Just saying.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

That My hands are tied and my frustration always gets the best of me !


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 16, 2008)

I *hated* the song "Saved by Zero" when it came out in the 80s, so hearing it every 10 minutes on Toyota commercials now makes me want to throw a rock at my TV. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 16, 2008)

I have "Hungry Like the Wolf" stuck in my head.

I don't mind hearing it (and, admittedly, singing along to it) in the car, but this is just too much.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 16, 2008)

People who think that an unedited news stream is "spin" and heavily edited sound bites are absolute pure fact.



Blackjack said:


> I have "Hungry Like the Wolf" stuck in my head.
> 
> I don't mind hearing it (and, admittedly, singing along to it) in the car, but this is just too much.


I can help you:

YOU GOT THE TOUCH!
YOU GOT THE POWERRRRRRRRR...YEAH!


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 16, 2008)

I can help you more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDVkpqWGMQQ


----------



## steely (Oct 16, 2008)

Now,I've got Saved By Zero stuck in my head and it's just those three words.I can't remember any of the rest of it.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 16, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> People who think that an unedited news stream is "spin" and heavily edited sound bites are absolute pure fact.
> 
> 
> I can help you:
> ...





Wagimawr said:


> I can help you more:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDVkpqWGMQQ



You guys kick so much ass.

Mainly because neither of those was a Rickroll.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You guys kick so much ass.
> 
> Mainly because neither of those was a Rickroll.



OMG DID they just Rickroll without Rick


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 17, 2008)

Someone...a male.....posted an excellent quote today that I was going to make note of when I got home from work....and now I can't remember where I saw it or who posted it. It's driving me nuts. Help?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2008)

Joe the Plumber.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You guys kick so much ass.
> 
> Mainly because neither of those was a Rickroll.


One was a birdroll.

Your fate will soon be sealed.

As soon as I figure out how to make a decent youtube video.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Someone...a male.....posted an excellent quote today that I was going to make note of when I got home from work....and now I can't remember where I saw it or who posted it. It's driving me nuts. Help?



Was it this one, Joy, from the "Quirky Behaviors" thread? 



Santaclear said:


> I cannot eat out in public without spilling all the condiments and then spraying all the patrons and everyone within fifteen feet or so with food and drink.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

Dull ' Romeo ' types. Perhaps more laughable than annoying.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Dull ' Romeo ' types. Perhaps more laughable than annoying.



what makes some one a dull 'Romeo' ? just curious. 

cause I already have so many ideas but heeyy you're the one who posted it


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

All work and no play?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Dull ' Romeo ' types. Perhaps more laughable than annoying.



I love me some dull Romeos. Especially the secretly married ones. Them's the best. I'd hook my own mother up with one, if she'd have him.

You're just wayyyyyy too picky, Mossything. Standards, schmandards


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2008)

It's raining and I really should be cleaning house.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 17, 2008)

If I hadnt forgotten about ONE stupid transaction, i would have had an additional $71 until next payday...as it is...$25 bucks to live off of for the next two weeks *sad*


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 17, 2008)

people who TELL you to do something (and expect you to do it) rather than haveing the courtesy to ask.

People who tell you how sick THEY are, while you are throwing up.

Oblivious self-centered people who allow their children to run rampant all over the place, dont watch them, and then get mad at you when you correct said children. 

I could go on an on today...but I digress cos the cold medicine is kicking in


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2008)

The dark, rainy weather. It's miserable out there today.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 17, 2008)

Pushy friends who don't really care that they're a third wheel and insist on joining me and my bf as often as possible when we're just trying to relax and enjoy some time together.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2008)

Rowan said:


> If I hadnt forgotten about ONE stupid transaction, i would have had an additional $71 until next payday...as it is...$25 bucks to live off of for the next two weeks *sad*




I've SO been there.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> what makes some one a dull 'Romeo' ? just curious.


A person who believes the hype, when there really is nothing to back it up. Big fish, small pond sitch-E-A-tions.



Santaclear said:


> All work and no play?


 Dork.



TraciJo67 said:


> I love me some dull Romeos. Especially the secretly married ones. Them's the best. I'd hook my own mother up with one, if she'd have him.
> You're just wayyyyyy too picky, Mossything. Standards, schmandards



Dork. I was not attempting to chooooose. Twas just an observation. Dork. But, the married thing IS something I was going to talk about in a ' letter to peoples '....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> A person who believes the hype, when there really is nothing to back it up. Big fish, small pond sitch-E-A-tions.
> 
> Dork.
> 
> ...




Dork. I wasn't implying that you were crooking your (nose picking) finger and doing an "eenie meenie miney moe". Just saying that your standards are too high. And they are.

If he's (mouth) breathing with a steady pulse, he's your man.

No, I take that back. Pulse can be erratic or even barely there 

You know I'm just pushing your buttons, right? They're sooooo much fuuuuuuun to push


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You know I'm just pushing your buttons, right? They're sooooo much fuuuuuuun to push



Dork. If you had pushed a button, I probably would not have answered your post. Dork. You are not able to push my buttons. I could give you the names of those who can. Oh...wait...you probably know.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Dork. If you had pushed a button, I probably would not have answered your post. Dork. You are not able to push my buttons. I could give you the names of those who can. Oh...wait...you probably know.



Dork. You owe me a PM. Dork. 

Dork.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, that is rich...YOU telling ME I owe YOU a PM......pffffft. See, now you are annoying me. You will get one. Watch your mailbox. Will either be me...or... Ed McMahon!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, the ONE thing annoying me the most right now is ... incredulous people


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

Would somebody give that woman a huge noogie. I don't want to touch her pelt. A wedgie...if you are feeling very brave.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

The fact so many people are being laid off in the country, we're heading for The Great Depression 2.0.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not so much annoying as downright bone-chillingly frightening:

Just logged into our 401(K) account for the first time in months ... down by more than $80,000. 

Eighty ... thousand ... dollars ...

A huge chunk, representing many years of diligent savings. It will take many more years just to make up the loss.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Not so much annoying as downright bone-chillingly frightening:
> 
> Just logged into our 401(K) account for the first time in months ... down by more than $80,000.
> 
> ...


 I am absolutely incredulous at that. Seriously, no joke.

Is anyone worried about a general, well, REVOLT? The lower and middle classes just doing a whole French Revolution thing, opening the coffers and reclaiming what should be partly theirs through years of corporate greed and shortsightedness? Can a President be impeached for malfeasance?

I just don't see this ending well at all.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I am absolutely incredulous at that. Seriously, no joke.
> 
> Is anyone worried about a general, well, REVOLT? The lower and middle classes just doing a whole French Revolution thing, opening the coffers and reclaiming what should be partly theirs through years of corporate greed and shortsightedness? Can a President be impeached for malfeasance?
> 
> I just don't see this ending well at all.



I'm wondering ... did we invest especially badly? Or are other people facing huge losses like this too? 

Yeah, I know, to the aragula-munching elitists, our loss isn't worth a contempt-laden eye roll. But to those of us who live in the real world, that is a blow that we're probably not going to recover from financially. I knew that it would be bad, but *this* bad ... wow. 

Sign me up for your revolt, Admiral  and


----------



## Rowan (Oct 17, 2008)

My mom lost 30k...and some guy at my dad's work lost a little over 100k


----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2008)

Rowan said:


> If I hadnt forgotten about ONE stupid transaction, i would have had an additional $71 until next payday...as it is...$25 bucks to live off of for the next two weeks *sad*



Rob a bank! I can be your accomplice.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm wondering ... did we invest especially badly? Or are other people facing huge losses like this too?
> 
> Yeah, I know, to the aragula-munching elitists, our loss isn't worth a contempt-laden eye roll. But to those of us who live in the real world, that is a blow that we're probably not going to recover from financially. I knew that it would be bad, but *this* bad ... wow.
> 
> Sign me up for your revolt, Admiral  and


From my brief review, it's happening all over. Years and years of savings have been decimated in a matter of weeks. This administration will coast away on one of the nicest golden parachutes ever thanks to Halliburton profiteering from the war.

So I guess, for some people there will still be a happy ending. I know my brother-in-law just dumped all of his money into an already successful business purchase, but this was two months ago before the fall. I am curious as to how he's doing.

And btw it's _arugula _


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm out of pepsi max!!!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

You send someone money as a friend to try to help them and then they bitch that its not there yet


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 17, 2008)

Typing up interviews from tape. Ugh.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 17, 2008)

The people at my office who's only means of persuasion and communication are to scream at the top of their lungs nonstop since 7:30am


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Not so much annoying as downright bone-chillingly frightening:
> 
> Just logged into our 401(K) account for the first time in months ... down by more than $80,000.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the reality of the 401K scam. Instead of giving you real money in the form of wages, the corporate elite convince you to give them some of *your* money to play with, with no strings attached, on the trickle down promise that they will put up matching money. Every few years there is a major "correction" which results in all the funny money that they matched (on paper, not with real money), and a large part of your money, just disappearing into thin air. Meanwhile they've had all that money to play with risk free to them, and charged YOU a fee for giving them that privilege.

In the 2000 to 2002 correction, we lost about $45K before we learned the lesson.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I am absolutely incredulous at that. Seriously, no joke.
> 
> Is anyone worried about a general, well, REVOLT? The lower and middle classes just doing a whole French Revolution thing, opening the coffers and reclaiming what should be partly theirs through years of corporate greed and shortsightedness? Can a President be impeached for malfeasance?
> 
> I just don't see this ending well at all.




I've been saying that "The French Revolution - The American Edition" is one of the two likely outcomes for the path we're on...the other (and the one I see as most likely) is that we become what amounts to a nation of perpetually indentured servants to the Corporatist Elite. From the wiki on indentured servants:



> An indentured servant is a form of debt bondage worker. The laborer is under contract of an employer for some period of time, usually three to seven years, in exchange for their transportation, food, drink, clothing, lodging and other necessities. Unlike a slave, an indentured servant is required to work only for a limited term specified in a signed contract.[1]
> 
> A major problem with the system of indentured servitude was that in many cases, an indentured servant would become indebted to their employer, who would forgive the debt in exchange for an extension to the period of their indenture, which could thereby continue indefinitely.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> And btw it's _arugula _




a yellowish-flowered Mediterranean herb (Eruca vesicaria sativa) of the mustard family cultivated for its foliage which is used especially in salads


----------



## Aireman (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm pissed that my mom keeps spouting of the right-wing lies that the republicans are telling. Even after I take the two minutes it takes to look up and show her the facts *IN BLACK AND WHITE* she still refuses to belive it!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 18, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I'm pissed that my mom keeps spouting of the right-wing lies that the republicans are telling. Even after I take the two minutes it takes to look up and show her the facts *IN BLACK AND WHITE* she still refuses to belive it!!!


As Stephen Colbert pointed out, the facts have a liberal bias.

-Rusty


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

I am annoyed that this whole election isnt O-V-E-R! 
I am SICK of it...just SICK of it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 18, 2008)

The fact that my life sucks at the moment. *face slams to desk*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't stand people who have a million credentials but no people skills.

To me, it doesn't matter what you've done in your life if you can't be a decent person or treat people kindly!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 18, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I'm pissed that my mom keeps spouting of the right-wing lies that the republicans are telling. Even after I take the two minutes it takes to look up and show her the facts *IN BLACK AND WHITE* she still refuses to belive it!!!



Do we have the same Mom?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I can't stand people who have a million credentials but no people skills.
> 
> To me, it doesn't matter what you've done in your life if you can't be a decent person or treat people kindly!!!



Took the words right outta my mouth! (((((((BJ)))))))


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 18, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> Welcome to the reality of the 401K scam. Instead of giving you real money in the form of wages, the corporate elite convince you to give them some of *your* money to play with, with no strings attached, on the trickle down promise that they will put up matching money. Every few years there is a major "correction" which results in all the funny money that they matched (on paper, not with real money), and a large part of your money, just disappearing into thin air. Meanwhile they've had all that money to play with risk free to them, and charged YOU a fee for giving them that privilege.



Zandoz, while I am very upset at the loss, I don't think it's an overt scheme to keep our money. I think that we're simply victims to a horrible economy. Also, we haven't bothered to educate ourselves about wise investing. We've simply trusted that diversifying (without checking on exactly where those funds go) is the safest route. Also, while the loss is substantial, the amount we still have left ... while it's still there, that is ... is still quite substantially more than what we've put in the fund. We're doing now what we should have done a lot sooner -- seeking the advise of an expert. My husband's company doesn't match funds. They give him a bonus every year, and it's his choice as to how much (if any) gets put into the 401(K) account. Most companies do not make it mandatory to purchase company stock ... which is, I think, the only way they could toy with the funds. I will freely admit, though: I'm no financial expert. Quite far from it. I just happen to believe that investing in a 401(K) is the best route for people like us (middle class) to build retirement funds. The risks are there, obviously. But what is the alternative? Stuffing money into our mattresses? Without the risk of investing those funds, upon retirement, we'd probably have enough to live on ... for about 5 minutes  

I remain hopeful that over the long term, our investments will pay off. 401(K) investment is the best hope for many of us to enjoy a comfortable retirement. There are no better alternatives that I can think of ... although if we were rich, I'm sure we could find lots more of them.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the things that really bothered me about this whole bale-out and the reaction that McCain had by cancelling his Letterman appearance to rush off to Washington cause NOW there's a big economic crisis...

When it was us poor folks who don't have any assets or stocks or portfolios bitching about there being a recession or economic problem because the price of bread and milk and gas was going higher and higher and our jobs were becoming more and more scarce, all the republicans and bushies and McCain kept saying, "The economy is fine. This isn't a recession. Y'all are imagining things." But when the BANKS and BROKERAGES started to fail, then it was HOLD EVERYTHING FOLKS! We gotta get to Washington to keep all the RICH people from losing THEIR money! NOW this is serious shit we're all in cause it isn't just effecting the little people, it's TRICKLED its way up the economic ladder! 

What a bunch of effin self-centered posers. And really, I get the big picture, I know if the banks fail we are in some serious shit, but I get so tired of the lack of empathy on Capital Hill for us folks eekin by week by week and emptying our penny jars to buy a loaf of bread...let alone cake (nod to Marie Antoinette). 

Anyway, I know we've all lost a lot recently and I hope that this turns out to just be a corrective glitch and in 5 years it will turn out that none of us really lost anything from our savings/401k.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

arthritis PAIN


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 18, 2008)

apathy . . . .


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

People who THINK they know how to cook - and DON'T!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> People who THINK they know how to cook - and DON'T!



I see you met a few of my relatives!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

Yesterday my truck was stolen. I have had this truck a Bronco ll since 1986 and I worked really hard to buy it and pay it off and I have kept in it good condition and it was still running strong. I foolishly gave in against my gut instinct not to and let my 19 year old step son drive it to work every day. So yesterday he calls me from work to tell me it was stolen and then later admitted that he left it unlocked and with the keys in the truck!:doh: He works at an auto body shop and he said " the keys were always falling out of my pockets when I was working on cars and I had no where else to put the keys so I leave them in the truck" WTF???? So apparently this was his common habit and it wasn't just a one time thing.
Apart from the fact that it was my baby and I'll never have the money to buy another( me alone with my own income) as I am no longer working, I was comfortable in that truck and as all my fellow bbws and ssbbw's can relate to this was very important and makes it an even bigger loss for me. I think its just the total disregard and carelessness that makes this even harder to get over. I am so upset and he barely even apologized, I just don't think he gets it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Yesterday my truck was stolen. I have had this truck a Bronco ll since 1986 and I worked really hard to buy it and pay it off and I have kept in it good condition and it was still running strong. I foolishly gave in against my gut instinct not to and let my 19 year old step son drive it to work every day. So yesterday he calls me from work to tell me it was stolen and then later admitted that he left it unlocked and with the keys in the truck!:doh: He works at an auto body shop and he said " the keys were always falling out of my pockets when I was working on cars and I had no where else to put the keys so I leave them in the truck" WTF???? So apparently this was his common habit and it wasn't just a one time thing.
> Apart from the fact that it was my baby and I'll never have the money to buy another( me alone with my own income) as I am no longer working, I was comfortable in that truck and as all my fellow bbws and ssbbw's can relate to this was very important and makes it an even bigger loss for me. I think its just the total disregard and carelessness that makes this even harder to get over. I am so upset and he barely even apologized, I just don't think he gets it.




Print this. 
Give to son. 
Walk away.
 - - -

I'm sorry this happened to you. It truly does suck. I hope the cops find your truck, and that it's in good condition.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Yesterday my truck was stolen. I have had this truck a Bronco ll since 1986 and I worked really hard to buy it and pay it off and I have kept in it good condition and it was still running strong. I foolishly gave in against my gut instinct not to and let my 19 year old step son drive it to work every day. So yesterday he calls me from work to tell me it was stolen and then later admitted that he left it unlocked and with the keys in the truck!:doh: He works at an auto body shop and he said " the keys were always falling out of my pockets when I was working on cars and I had no where else to put the keys so I leave them in the truck" WTF???? So apparently this was his common habit and it wasn't just a one time thing.
> Apart from the fact that it was my baby and I'll never have the money to buy another( me alone with my own income) as I am no longer working, I was comfortable in that truck and as all my fellow bbws and ssbbw's can relate to this was very important and makes it an even bigger loss for me. I think its just the total disregard and carelessness that makes this even harder to get over. I am so upset and he barely even apologized, I just don't think he gets it.




I think I would be setting up a long term installment plan for restitution, girlie...no mercy! MAKE HIM SORRY!!!! Very irresponsible...sorry to hear!!! Chik


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Zandoz, while I am very upset at the loss, I don't think it's an overt scheme to keep our money. I think that we're simply victims to a horrible economy. Also, we haven't bothered to educate ourselves about wise investing. We've simply trusted that diversifying (without checking on exactly where those funds go) is the safest route. Also, while the loss is substantial, the amount we still have left ... while it's still there, that is ... is still quite substantially more than what we've put in the fund. We're doing now what we should have done a lot sooner -- seeking the advise of an expert. My husband's company doesn't match funds. They give him a bonus every year, and it's his choice as to how much (if any) gets put into the 401(K) account. Most companies do not make it mandatory to purchase company stock ... which is, I think, the only way they could toy with the funds. I will freely admit, though: I'm no financial expert. Quite far from it. I just happen to believe that investing in a 401(K) is the best route for people like us (middle class) to build retirement funds. The risks are there, obviously. But what is the alternative? Stuffing money into our mattresses? Without the risk of investing those funds, upon retirement, we'd probably have enough to live on ... for about 5 minutes
> 
> I remain hopeful that over the long term, our investments will pay off. 401(K) investment is the best hope for many of us to enjoy a comfortable retirement. There are no better alternatives that I can think of ... although if we were rich, I'm sure we could find lots more of them.



Do you really believe that the captains of trickle down really set up the whole 401K plan to benefit the workers? The same people who have masterminded such worker friendly institutions as off-shoring, the if it were not an insult it would be a joke minimum wage, gutted if not tanked health care plans, and unfunded pension plans?

The reason all these companies jumped on the 401K bandwagon so quickly is because it benefits THEM. The exact same group of people that have controlling interest in companies offering 401Ks, are the ones that control the financial institutions that manage the 401K, and the ones that control the entities that the 401k money is invested in...those in the top 20% of the economic pyramid in this country. It's a nice neat closed loop. 

And of the people running the companies that offer the 401Ks, manage them, and use the funds invested in them...very few have their own money invested in them. The reason is the same reason that few casino big-wigs are gamblers....they know the odds of coming out a winner. Make no mistake about it, the stock market is nothing more than legal gambling for all except the insiders. No matter how much you would have studied and shuffled your investments, the odds are overwhelmingly in favor of you still getting burned on these "corrections".

Very few can say that because of their 401K, they'll be able to enjoy a comfortable retirement. You're one of the lucky ones...you were in a financial position all along to be able to invest enough in your 401K that an $80k hit didn't wipe out your investment....most people in this country are not in that boat...they can not take the regularly occurring "corrections" and come out saying the amount they have left is substantial.


----------



## melallensink (Oct 18, 2008)

Nobody is buying my calendar at Cafepress.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Why when I pluck or wax something can't it just stay plucked and waxed?
> 
> It is such high maintenance being a woman.



Same complaint. I have to get everything done this week.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Same complaint. I have to get everything done this week.



HAHAHA! I totally feel the same way. Joe may be thinking that we should have weddings all the time because it will be something that forces me to actually shave my legs.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 18, 2008)

This team powerpoint.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Yesterday my truck was stolen. I have had this truck a Bronco ll since 1986 and I worked really hard to buy it and pay it off and I have kept in it good condition and it was still running strong. I foolishly gave in against my gut instinct not to and let my 19 year old step son drive it to work every day. So yesterday he calls me from work to tell me it was stolen and then later admitted that he left it unlocked and with the keys in the truck. I think its just the total disregard and carelessness that makes this even harder to get over. I am so upset and he barely even apologized, I just don't think he gets it.



Oh, Sugar, how terribly awful! I am so sorry that this happened to you. Things like this happen to my Aunt all the time. She just keeps loaning her stuff, especially her car and her grandkids are so disrespectful! Makes me so very mad!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> HAHAHA! I totally feel the same way. Joe may be thinking that we should have weddings all the time because it will be something that forces me to actually shave my legs.




Ha! I have to have everything waxed and plucked and shaved. I cannot not do it.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ha! I have to have everything waxed and plucked and shaved. I cannot not do it.



It wasn't always like this.... Just this semester! I could spend half an hour shaving/plucking/waxing.... 

Or I can sleep!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

Joining the order...

got stood up..but i really did expect that...just wish it didnt hurt damn it


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Joining the order...
> 
> got stood up..but i really did expect that...just wish it didnt hurt damn it



Oh sorry darlin. I saw one of your pics on the net, and do you know what? You are so beautiful with that flame red hair.

This is about him, and not you lovey. Ok.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2008)

Drove a total of 325 miles yesterday to the most western part of MA, 70 through a mohawk trail where I had no cell phone service meaning if I crashed I couldn't call for help.

About to drive 140 total today to new hampshire, probably more of the same.

Tomorrow I drive 55 miles in morning traffic to Providence Rhode Island, then 50 miles back but with lesser traffic.

What am I annoyed about....I gotta work the next 4 nights, so much for my "weekend off"


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Drove a total of 325 miles yesterday to the most western part of MA, 70 through a mohawk trail where I had no cell phone service meaning if I crashed I couldn't call for help.
> 
> About to drive 140 total today to new hampshire, probably more of the same.
> 
> ...



where in NH are heading "the mouth of the south lookalike will be signing autographs LOL"


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2008)

Haunted said:


> where in NH are heading "the mouth of the south lookalike will be signing autographs LOL"



contoocock or something, never been there before


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

UPDATE ON MY WHAT WAS ANNOYING ME MOST POST FROM LAST NIGHT.
Miracles of miracles I got my truck back!!! the police called this morning to tell me they found it abandoned with the keys still in it, no damage except that it was out of gas. Apparently the asshole who stole it rode around until it was out of gas, rifled through it to find something to steal and having not found anything worth taking, just parked it in front of someones house. The owners of the house called the cops to get it towed because it was in their space and luckily the police saw it was stolen and called us. WHEW! so needless to say they will be having snowball fights in Hell before my stepson ever drives my truck again. Thanks everyone for commiserating with me through this horrible time.Fran


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> contoocock or something, never been there before



ahh Yes Lovely contoocook right up along route 89 north of concord not much ever happens in contoocook I'm about an hour south right over the Mass Border Enjoy your ride


----------



## nabz28ss (Oct 19, 2008)

My migraine. Just hate it.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 19, 2008)

That right now what I'm hearing the universe tell me is that I'm too much and yet not enough. 


Gena
(In search of new ears or a new universe)


----------



## bexy (Oct 19, 2008)

That I am so confused. Should I move back to Liverpool?? Or stay in Belfast?? I don't know. How will I know?

I'm so down at the minute too, which is annoying me.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> UPDATE ON MY WHAT WAS ANNOYING ME MOST POST FROM LAST NIGHT.
> Miracles of miracles I got my truck back!!! the police called this morning to tell me they found it abandoned with the keys still in it, no damage except that it was out of gas. Apparently the asshole who stole it rode around until it was out of gas, rifled through it to find something to steal and having not found anything worth taking, just parked it in front of someones house. The owners of the house called the cops to get it towed because it was in their space and luckily the police saw it was stolen and called us. WHEW! so needless to say they will be having snowball fights in Hell before my stepson ever drives my truck again. Thanks everyone for commiserating with me through this horrible time.Fran



I say run him over with the damn truck.

It's really awesome that you got it back, though, and so fast!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

My mother...nothing i ever do will be good enough. She says i should just know what to clean and when....what i see as not dirty...she sees as disgusting....how the fuck am i supposed to know???

and all this comes out of the blue her being mean to me..i was just sitting watching tv and she mentioned the trash being full so i said id take it in the morning when i went to work and she flipped out.

i swear there are just some days i wish id never woken up


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no heat in my house. My heater's controlboard is shot and has to be ordered. So I will be cold for a few days. The worst is getting out of the shower.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

i hate that people are nosy...

id like to do what i feel like i have to and not be bombarded by questions from people who have no place in my business...

*growly*


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh sorry darlin. I saw one of your pics on the net, and do you know what? You are so beautiful with that flame red hair.
> 
> This is about him, and not you lovey. Ok.



thank you love..that is so nice of you to say. I guess i expected it with him being younger than i am...still hurts though. *shrug*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> UPDATE ON MY WHAT WAS ANNOYING ME MOST POST FROM LAST NIGHT.
> Miracles of miracles I got my truck back!!! the police called this morning to tell me they found it abandoned with the keys still in it, no damage except that it was out of gas. Apparently the asshole who stole it rode around until it was out of gas, rifled through it to find something to steal and having not found anything worth taking, just parked it in front of someones house. The owners of the house called the cops to get it towed because it was in their space and luckily the police saw it was stolen and called us. WHEW! so needless to say they will be having snowball fights in Hell before my stepson ever drives my truck again. Thanks everyone for commiserating with me through this horrible time.Fran



Pretty powerful angels  YAY SAS~~~!  :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Oct 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Joining the order...
> 
> got stood up..but i really did expect that...just wish it didnt hurt damn it



then clearly he is not worth your time and not worthy of you 

so sorry he did this to you.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> then clearly he is not worth your time and not worthy of you
> 
> so sorry he did this to you.



thank you love....and i guess im not so terribly sad about it...as i expected it...but it does still suck


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> UPDATE ON MY WHAT WAS ANNOYING ME MOST POST FROM LAST NIGHT.
> Miracles of miracles I got my truck back!!! the police called this morning to tell me they found it abandoned with the keys still in it, no damage except that it was out of gas. Apparently the asshole who stole it rode around until it was out of gas, rifled through it to find something to steal and having not found anything worth taking, just parked it in front of someones house. The owners of the house called the cops to get it towed because it was in their space and luckily the police saw it was stolen and called us. WHEW! so needless to say they will be having snowball fights in Hell before my stepson ever drives my truck again. Thanks everyone for commiserating with me through this horrible time.Fran



Oh, Wow, Fran, that is great news! I am so glad you have your truck back.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> UPDATE ON MY WHAT WAS ANNOYING ME MOST POST FROM LAST NIGHT.
> Miracles of miracles I got my truck back!!! the police called this morning to tell me they found it abandoned with the keys still in it, no damage except that it was out of gas. Apparently the asshole who stole it rode around until it was out of gas, rifled through it to find something to steal and having not found anything worth taking, just parked it in front of someones house. The owners of the house called the cops to get it towed because it was in their space and luckily the police saw it was stolen and called us. WHEW! so needless to say they will be having snowball fights in Hell before my stepson ever drives my truck again. Thanks everyone for commiserating with me through this horrible time.Fran



Fran... I am sooo happy to hear that you got your truck back


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 19, 2008)

That's great news, Fran!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I have no heat in my house. My heater's controlboard is shot and has to be ordered. So I will be cold for a few days. The worst is getting out of the shower.



Sorry to hear that Kathy  Do you have a little electric space heater you could use in the meantime?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

the fact that I have absolutely no money left this month for anything


----------



## troubadours (Oct 19, 2008)

i ordered food an hour ago and it still hasn't shown up and i'm starving to death


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't seem to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> the fact that I have absolutely no money left this month for anything



That is when a credit card comes in handy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I have no heat in my house. My heater's controlboard is shot and has to be ordered. So I will be cold for a few days. The worst is getting out of the shower.



At least it happened in October.....seems much better than January  




sugar and spice said:


> UPDATE ON MY WHAT WAS ANNOYING ME MOST POST FROM LAST NIGHT.
> Miracles of miracles I got my truck back!!! the police called this morning to tell me they found it abandoned with the keys still in it, no damage except that it was out of gas. Apparently the asshole who stole it rode around until it was out of gas, rifled through it to find something to steal and having not found anything worth taking, just parked it in front of someones house. The owners of the house called the cops to get it towed because it was in their space and luckily the police saw it was stolen and called us. WHEW! so needless to say they will be having snowball fights in Hell before my stepson ever drives my truck again. Thanks everyone for commiserating with me through this horrible time.Fran



I am glad you got it back and just as glad you won't be letting Mr Inconsiderate drive it anymore......




Rowan said:


> Joining the order...
> 
> got stood up..but i really did expect that...just wish it didnt hurt damn it





Rowan said:


> thank you love..that is so nice of you to say. I guess i expected it with him being younger than i am...still hurts though. *shrug*



So sorry Sweetie- I got stood up last night, too...by a guy older than me that I met from Craig's List. I tried men my own age again recently...and look what happened 


It's all okay....I met another guy from there on Friday night....and he's rocked my world. :bow:
I console myself with the thought of going out with him again next week 

It's not the first time I have been stood up....and probably won't be the last. Remember all the good dates you've had when the guy DID show up


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 19, 2008)

My shoulder hurts from sleeping on it the wrong way. Ouch. I am serious. It really hurts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My shoulder hurts from sleeping on it the wrong way. Ouch. I am serious. It really hurts.



I do that to my arm a lot...I sleep on my stomach with my right arm curled up under my pillow. It will sometimes go to sleep and I wake up in pain from the twisted position. Three ibuprofen or a heating pad always helps....


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2008)

The fact Green Eyed Fairy isn't sleeping next to me


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Sciatica pain im my lower back.grrr, I wanna scream


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 20, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Joining the order...
> 
> got stood up..but i really did expect that...just wish it didnt hurt damn it



Sorry that happened to you *big hugs*


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 20, 2008)

hey a random rant thread, ok lets see, in alphabetical order

Bank acount= nothing
Hours at target stink worse than my cows breath
my cow just stepped on my shoe, ow
weird ass girl keeps following me... can't shake her. and she is mostly anorexic
did I mention she is mostly anorexic?
And has a foot fetish... guys, never wear sandals in public. 
Woman I'd like to go out with thinks I'm a twit, awesome pear shape by the way (on a short aside, those who may know me, my previos GF and I broke up due to "age diffrence" whaterver, we are on good terms)
 the song rape me is as done by Richard cheese is playing in my head. 
 and that freaky chick just called me.... 

ok, so more than one. 
good news is, I feel better getting it off my chest and shouting it.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 20, 2008)

I came home from college for the THIRD time to pick my little sister up from school and then drive her to work.
I just can't say no to her, however, any other time she refuses to give me the time of day.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2008)

That I want to hang out with my old friends all day again. Like *right now*.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't get to see my doggy "nephew" because a former "friend" decided to end the friendship. I really miss him but have to walk right by him like I don't know him.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I came home from college for the THIRD time to pick my little sister up from school and then drive her to work.
> I just can't say no to her, however, any other time she refuses to give me the time of day.



Oh man, I TOTALLY know about that one. I have four younger sisters eek and one of them only calls me when she needs something. I hate it. But of course I do anything for her because I love her to death.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 20, 2008)

dollar sign: a mark written *before* a number to indicate that it stands for the number of dollars. 

Yes, we say "twenty dollars", but never, ever, ever does the (US) dollar sign go after the amount. Ever. Unless you're in Canada.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

Joy- can I borrow 5$?


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Joy- can I borrow 5$?


  Sorry...I'm fresh out!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 20, 2008)

Random capitalization Of words that Make no sense Within a sentence. Ever. Seriously - how Does it Happen that This looks Right to you?


----------



## Haunted (Oct 20, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Random capitalization Of words that Make no sense Within a sentence. Ever. Seriously - how Does it Happen that This looks Right to you?



I feel as though this may be a personal attack on Me, because i am so guilty of it and i have no excuse my shift key just randomly engages lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 20, 2008)

Not an attack! (I would have said something much meaner then lol) Really - you're not the only one that does it. 

But have ya tried cleaning that keyboard?


----------



## Haunted (Oct 20, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Not an attack! (I would have said something much meaner then lol) Really - you're not the only one that does it.
> 
> But have ya tried cleaning that keyboard?



Touche lmao


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 20, 2008)

my bones aching.  stupid cold/flu!!


----------



## butch (Oct 20, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> That right now what I'm hearing the universe tell me is that I'm too much and yet not enough.
> 
> 
> Gena
> (In search of new ears or a new universe)



AW Gena, sorry to her the universe is not giving you your proper due. I hope you find those new ears real soon. Hugs and stuff for you


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 20, 2008)

heh..all these "annoying" threads.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

a girl who is ferociously good at lying to, stealing from, and manpulating her family, being easy and loose, and starting arguements that she can't finish without threatening to "call the cops". Grow up little girl.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 20, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> a girl who is ferociously good at lying to, stealing from, and manpulating her family, being easy and loose, and starting arguements that she can't finish without threatening to "call the cops". Grow up little girl.



Whoa, do I know you?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Whoa, do I know you?


 
Not unless you've become part of my family recently


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 20, 2008)

When you catch someone in an outright LIE and they still won't MAN UP and admit their error. Bitches!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 20, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> a girl who is ferociously good at lying to, stealing from, and manpulating her family, being easy and loose, and starting arguements that she can't finish without threatening to "call the cops". Grow up little girl.



I saw what you originally posted i preferred that one


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I saw what you originally posted i preferred that one


 
I did too, but I chose to take the high road.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 20, 2008)

My journalism class is full of pompous assholes!


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Changing out summer clothes to winter.I have too many clothes and never anything to wear.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2008)

Dead joke horses.....being flailed. Let that pony rest. 



* whinny *


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

People who have to insist to you how wonderful they are, cos they are too insecure to actually just BE themselves.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so incredibly bored these days... blah... I have insomia! :/ and I hate my job.:doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm having a tooth pulled today. Why, oh why, couldn't it have been saved???


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 21, 2008)

This migraine... :doh:


----------



## Rowan (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a pre-requisite math class I have to take when I start classes in january...this..would not be a big deal...however, they said that the other pre-req math that i would have after it, would cancel my financial aid....WTF kind of sense does that make???

So..now i'll have to go meet with financial aid to find out what the deal is..and if there is something i can do to take that class if i have to and avoid losing my financial aid. I just want to freaking go back to school damn it...why does that have to be such a damn ordeal???


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 21, 2008)

Working till 6 in the morning and having the prospect of doing it again tonight....and tomorrow night....and the night after.

Should just put the gun to my head now lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

That I am co-misserating with Mellie even though I am not having a tooth pulled. (((((((((Mellie))))))))


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

I've waited for my package all day, and there's still no sign of the delivery guy.  

Darn it all! I can't waste days waiting for delivery trucks that never show!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 21, 2008)

LordSheogorath said:


> I am so incredibly bored these days... blah... I have insomia! :/ and I hate my job.:doh:



Insomnia _IS_ my job. :doh:


----------



## steely (Oct 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Insomnia _IS_ my job. :doh:



Insomnia is not just a job it's an adventure.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> That I am co-misserating with Mellie even though I am not having a tooth pulled. (((((((((Mellie))))))))




Thanks ((((((((Terri))))))))))))

The one thing annoying me is the gnawing jaw pain that always comes with having a tooth pulled. Thank goodness for ice packs and codeine.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 21, 2008)

myself, for somehow doing this:







i'm really wishing i had a backup pair right about now.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

Exploitation. 

People who exploit others.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 21, 2008)

intraultra,

That really sucks and I fear that'll happen to me, too.
Though, look at it this way. You got a neato, artistic picture out of your displeasure!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 22, 2008)

that it isn't thursday night yet.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 22, 2008)

Nothing good on Tv lately.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 22, 2008)

Two research papers, teaching portfolio, teaching practicum, and a complete reading strategy unit.... ALL DUE ON THE SAME FRIGGIN DAY.

.....the day before my wedding.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Two research papers, teaching portfolio, teaching practicum, and a complete reading strategy unit.... ALL DUE ON THE SAME FRIGGIN DAY.
> 
> .....the day before my wedding.



What a schedule. I hope you get it all done in time. I can imagine the stress it is causing especially with your upcoming wedding. 

Congratulations on your wedding! I hope it will be a stress-free day for you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

The pain in my wrist. it is really annoying me because it is limiting the things that I can do.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2008)

A whole mess of bills needing to be paid this week. I live paycheck-to-paycheck, and that makes it harder to budget for the month... so when I get three or four things happening all at once, it really fucks everything up.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 22, 2008)

The Cleavage Thread. Cough.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

My optical mouse... when I move it, it makes sounds exactly like the sound of C3POs joints when he moves. 

It's geeky-cool for the very first 2 minutes (and only the very first), and then it's like a dentist's drill. 

Plus the fact that no one else hears this but me.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2008)

No food inthe house for lunch, no money to go get food.

Thank god I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

The fact that I have to go to work soon .


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Winter is coming...we had our first frost/freeze last night, and today the sky looks like winter.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 22, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> My optical mouse... when I move it, it makes sounds exactly like the sound of C3POs joints when he moves.
> 
> It's geeky-cool for the very first 2 minutes (and only the very first), and then it's like a dentist's drill.
> 
> Plus the fact that no one else hears this but me.



I had that same issue and when I mentioned it .. it was totally met with "what is with you and comparing noises to C3PO? In fact, what is with you and potentially gay robot slaves"

Shut down every single time.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I had that same issue and when I mentioned it .. it was totally met with "what is with you and comparing noises to C3PO? In fact, what is with you and potentially gay robot slaves"
> 
> Shut down every single time.



I'm not sure if I should feel comforted by the fact that you hear the noise too... 

or worried, lol. :huh:


----------



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2008)

That i dont have more money right now because of my massachusetts insurance screw up (they drafted money out and shouldnt have because the policy is cancelled) and so i cant order and send my younger brother up in montana a coat (he doenst have one) and it is starting to get quite cold there


----------



## bexy (Oct 22, 2008)

That Samantha's avatar is scaring the shit outta me!!!


----------



## Suze (Oct 22, 2008)

stop holding that hand up in the air gawd dammit, we all know that you got something to hide!
yes, i know i sound snarky, but i find it so hard to get why some people feel the need to constantly hide their chin (sometimes size) at any cost. a cute double chin shown from a normal angle looks ten times better than giving others the illusion that you have a huge head placed on a really short bod. 

and no, you can't trick others into thinking the chin isn't there, even if it's not showing. you don't have to be einstein to see that, so stop.doing.it.


ps- this isn't adressed to anyone in particular, just fat girls in general.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm pretty aggravated with idiots on craigslist right now. If a post says I'm not selling something separately, DON'T ASK! Do you think that you're going to get some special magical treatment, like some super ultra-secret password that lets me sell it separately to you and none of the other people that may have asked? Or those that didn't because they read what I posted!?!?!?!?! BAHHHHHHHHHHHHH (tryin' to clear out some DVD's and I have an extra copy of Howard the Duck and OMG I shouldn't have put it in the group L O F'in L) 

/end rant


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> I'm pretty aggravated with idiots on craigslist right now. If a post says I'm not selling something separately, DON'T ASK! Do you think that you're going to get some special magical treatment, like some super ultra-secret password that lets me sell it separately to you and none of the other people that may have asked? Or those that didn't because they read what I posted!?!?!?!?! BAHHHHHHHHHHHHH (tryin' to clear out some DVD's and I have an extra copy of Howard the Duck and OMG I shouldn't have put it in the group L O F'in L)
> 
> /end rant



Yours sounds like you should be in the blow up the earth annoyed thread.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 22, 2008)

Mean people - nuff said.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

The profile/bio I just happened across. You're a tool, dude. How about you show a little fucking respect to your girlfriend before "getting rid of her", asshat? 

Which, by the way, will be the LUCKIEST DAY IN HER LIFE. 

You're the poster child of people who should remain single forever.


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> dollar sign: a mark written *before* a number to indicate that it stands for the number of dollars.
> 
> Yes, we say "twenty dollars", but never, ever, ever does the (US) dollar sign go after the amount. Ever. Unless you're in Canada.



Joy I am in Canada and have never heard this about the Dollar sign.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 22, 2008)

Let Her Mother Her kids You had your chance it's hard enough without you interfering and countering everything she does to raise those Kids


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> dollar sign: a mark written *before* a number to indicate that it stands for the number of dollars.
> 
> Yes, we say "twenty dollars", but never, ever, ever does the (US) dollar sign go after the amount. Ever. Unless you're in Canada.


 
I do this all the time, and I know others who do, too. 

The underwire bra I am wearing...is tryin to wear me.


----------



## g-squared (Oct 23, 2008)

Economics mid-term in 13 hours, and I'm basically at the point with this class where i could whole-heartedly be satisfied getting like a sixty and trying to make up the points with other classes that make sense


----------



## QueenB (Oct 23, 2008)

sleepyyyyyy, but have to study.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

cheesy chase scene in a third rate movie on tv. It was so obviously NOT thought out, that people in the background the scenes are laughing, as the criminal and cop are racing each other. What????????? grabs remote and *clicks*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 23, 2008)

I woke up this morning and I obviously have a sinus infection.

Seriously, who has time for this shit?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 23, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I woke up this morning and I obviously have a sinus infection.
> 
> Seriously, who has time for this shit?



I hear you there....ive been congested and started coughing and sick last night to the point my mom came in my room and handed me a couple of Nyquil pills...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

the incompetent nurse who came out to the house yesterday to do my infusion. She completely missed my port when putting the needle in and I would up with swelling in the surrounding tissue. So now I have to have my infusion done tomorrow and I wanted to go to the movies


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> the incompetent nurse who came out to the house yesterday to do my infusion. She completely missed my port when putting the needle in and I would up with swelling in the surrounding tissue. So now I have to have my infusion done tomorrow and I wanted to go to the movies



sorry Maria I hope you aren't in too much pain.:wubu: Fran


----------



## QueenB (Oct 23, 2008)

i probably failed my test this morning. great. 
i also vomited out my bfast.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2008)

My roommate vomited in the sink and didn't clean it up.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm getting 10 dollars an hour instead of 22 like I'm supposed to. Now I have to March into the Chairman's office, who will go to the mailroom superintendant, who will go to the payroll office and if I'm lucky, convince them to set my pay straight.

Ugh....2 days before the big party and I get paid 200 dollars, MARONA MIA!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm getting 10 dollars an hour instead of 22 like I'm supposed to. Now I have to March into the Chairman's office, who will go to the mailroom superintendant, who will go to the payroll office and if I'm lucky, convince them to set my pay straight.
> 
> Ugh....2 days before the big party and I get paid 200 dollars, MARONA MIA!



Wow. That's one hell of an oversight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> sorry Maria I hope you aren't in too much pain.:wubu: Fran



Thanks Sugar... The swelling has subsided but the skin is still a little tender. But despite having a crappy day, I was asked to go out to dinner with a man who just moved into the apartment complex here. So I had a very nice dinner with a nice man and nice conversation


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2008)

I just deposited $132 into my bank account.

My balance is now $100.48.

Yeah.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I just deposited $132 into my bank account.
> 
> My balance is now $100.48.
> 
> Yeah.



Abort, retry, EPIC fail.

sorry about that Beej, is there anything you can do about it?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Abort, retry, EPIC fail.
> 
> sorry about that Beej, is there anything you can do about it?



I could try whoring myself out this weekend.

(Maybe then I could actually afford to go)


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I just deposited $132 into my bank account.
> 
> My balance is now $100.48.
> 
> Yeah.



I hear you on that one Blackjack! I always hate when the ATM statement from my credit union says "X" amount in account... "Y" amount (a lesser amount) available for withdrawal... Obviously those bastards are holding part of my money hostage!


The one thing annoying me right now...

I so hate when restaurants spell smörgåsbord wrong! Leaving out the little punctuation thingies (the doo-hickies above the "o" and "a") is a disgraceful dissertation of the Swedish language! It's like under cooking Swedish meatballs...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sarah Palin is annoying me...

...and I am, as everyone who knows me, a major Republican/John McCain fan(even though I'm not an American).

There's just something about her I don't like...

...and I think Dick Cheney's a nice guy.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I could try whoring myself out this weekend.
> 
> (Maybe then I could actually afford to go)



I could reimburse you if you need money...well depends on how much.

Won't be the same without you around here


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 23, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> ...



By the way... Do you have smörgåsbords in Norway?


Just curious...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> By the way... Do you have smörgåsbords in Norway?
> 
> 
> Just curious...



That's like a buffet? There are places with buffets, yes.
I'm sorry, my Swedish is worse than my English.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> By the way... Do you have smörgåsbords in Norway?
> 
> 
> Just curious...





Scorsese86 said:


> That's like a buffet? There are places with buffets, yes.
> I'm sorry, my Swedish is worse than my English.



Smorgasbord is Swedish. But Norwegians do have a Yulebord (at least, we did) during the holidays.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 23, 2008)

People who are incapable of EVER getting it. EVER. Blaming everyone else for everything wrong in their lives. 

Incomprehensible to me how oblivious people can be. Unless they're just incredibly stupid. 

yeah ... I'm going to go with that.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 23, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *People who are incapable of EVER getting it. EVER. Blaming everyone else for everything wrong in their lives. *
> 
> Incomprehensible to me how oblivious people can be. Unless they're just incredibly stupid.
> 
> yeah ... I'm going to go with that.



QFfuckin'T


----------



## gypsy (Oct 23, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> People who are incapable of EVER getting it. EVER. Blaming everyone else for everything wrong in their lives.
> 
> Incomprehensible to me how oblivious people can be. Unless they're just incredibly stupid.
> 
> yeah ... I'm going to go with that.



*pats Justin's head and sympathizes*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 23, 2008)

People who continually 'side-jack' threads...ugh!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> People who continually 'side-jack' threads...ugh!



I can't help it....I am not a well behaved woman. It's a disease. I will think of more excuses.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I can't help it....I am not a well behaved woman. It's a disease. I will think of more excuses.



I <3 you Mossy...it's all good...


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 23, 2008)

I am SO pissed that I could not last til November 1st to turn the heat on! I tried, I really did, but man o man was it FREEZING in here! Sigh.. I think I can actually hear the heater in the basement going "kaching kaching" counting the money it's using! Grrrr!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2008)

your face.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 23, 2008)

this damned sleepiness. i've slept most of the day away.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

The steakhouse 'shroom and swiss commercials on tv which insist on making a parody of Simon and Garfunkle. I just want to punch them in the face.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The steakhouse 'shroom and swiss commercials on tv which insist on making a parody of Simon and Garfunkle. I just want to punch them in the face.



You know that those commercials were so annoying to me that I didn't even notice that they were making fun of Simon & Garfunkel? :doh:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 24, 2008)

That I see any variation of THIS everytime I decide to sit down and watch television...

JoyJoy, Fascinita, Mossy and SMA413, if you see this post, click on the link and scroll down to the 6th one, sit back and have the shit annoyed out of you 
AnnoyingStuff


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 24, 2008)

Chapped lips.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 24, 2008)

I was annoyed as soon as I saw the home for this link. Maxim magazine....

You need a lil something to make your evening complete.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I was annoyed as soon as I saw the home for this link. Maxim magazine....
> 
> You need a lil something to make your evening complete.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I can't believe you went there. 
OK, you won this round, but trust me, there will be others  
Not a real fan of Maxim either, but occasionally they manage to make me laugh.


----------



## Shoggoth (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe this goes under Hyde Park, but I wasn't sure, I'm new. It's more of a rant really, but it annoys me so I'll place it here. If the local mods feel it needs to go other places either move it or I'll move it.

The one thing annoying me above everything else is this whole reprotie people are throwing around accusing some people of being “pro-American” and others of being “anti-American”, that there are areas of our country that are the “real America” while others, apparently, are not. And this repulsive, almost elitist bull crap is spewing from the mouths of members of our own government! Who was asleep at the background check department in Congress? How did all theses wing nuts and wack-a-doos get into office? I mean, one assumes that in any election, presidential or not, there will be a decent amount of mud slinging from all sides, it’s the nature of the beast. But to accuse people of being anti-American, of being terrorists sympathizers, of being socialists and communists is just not only wrong, but stupid. People can disagree with one another on policies without being anti-American. In this day in age of post 9/11 fears, of the paranoid worries of terrorism and the already mounting anxiety of our country’s economy dropping faster then old people in a heat wave, spreading this type of fear is like chain smoking with a pound of dynamite shoved up your bum. One miss placed spark of hate and it’s your ass.

I thought that we, as a country and a government, were past the days of The Red Scare, of vainly attempting to root out traitor, Communist sympathizers? How did such neurotoxic McCarthyisms leech their way into out country’s nervous system? How can people throw around words like Socialist and Communist? Do they or many other people so drone like in their fallowing, have any idea what those words mean, or have they, in this day in age, been distilled to little more than buzz words with as much feeling and meaning as the policies and goals of the people that spout them?

If you’re going to attack your opponent in the political ring, then attack him on his policies, on his standing on the issues, or for whatever bill he or she may or may not have voted for or what taxes they want or do not want. Beat them with substance, no matter how small the bat may be. But I worry about people who want public office that are so willing to pull out the hammer of hate and bang it just to get attention.

I don’t know, but the possibilities I see more and more every day in the political atmosphere not only annoy me, but worry me as well. I just hope, no matter who becomes our next president, that someone has the stones to get the monkeys of the ship before they drive the whole boat to banana land. 

Of course, this is only my opinion and I am in no way looking to discuss any of this, I’m just releasing some steam.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mean, snarky, passive-aggressive people who post things, either on the board or in their sig lines, with veiled double meanings that are clearly obvious to their intended target, as well as their cluster of like-minded buddies. Only, not quite obvious enough that they can't fold like the cowards they are and claim oh, no ... of COURSE that isn't what they meant!!! ... when challenged on it.

If you have something to say, how about you have the courage (and the integrity) to just ... freaking ... SAY IT?!?!?


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Society annoys me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 24, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mean, snarky, passive-aggressive people who post things, either on the board or in their sig lines, with veiled double meanings that are clearly obvious to their intended target, as well as their cluster of like-minded buddies. Only, not quite obvious enough that they can't fold like the cowards they are and claim oh, no ... of COURSE that isn't what they meant!!! ... when challenged on it.
> 
> If you have something to say, how about you have the courage (and the integrity) to just ... freaking ... SAY IT?!?!?



Well, it's just easier to have it in my signature or avatar or what have you, because if I say it, I can only say it once. This way the person/group in question will be able to feel insulted EVERY TIME I POST. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 24, 2008)

They are remaking Footloose with one of those Highschool Musical kids. WHAT THE F!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 24, 2008)

Michael Bloomberg & his new lapdog, Christine Quinn.


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> They are remaking Footloose with one of those Highschool Musical kids. WHAT THE F!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 24, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> They are remaking Footloose with one of those Highschool Musical kids. WHAT THE F!



Ok, that's just wrong. Who could ever replace La Bacon?


----------



## Victim (Oct 24, 2008)

The obscene amount I have to pay to get the belts changed on my car. It hasn't been done yet and the car as almost 90K on it, so it has to be done, but DAMN...


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't go home this weekend even though I'd like to.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 24, 2008)

They are remaking Footloose.....one of the worst movies....EVER!!!




_my apartment smells like bacon...I had BLT's, last night_


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm actually so pissed about them remaking Footloose, that the second I leave work I am driving to this abandoned factory and yeah, you know, dancing like effin' crazy.

Cause I'm feeling so trapped and confused. Start with nothing and I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm actually so pissed about them remaking Footloose, that the second I leave work I am driving to this abandoned factory and yeah, you know, dancing like effin' crazy.



Do you have your welders mask ready?... your legwarmers?...bucket of pigs blood ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't re-charge my cellphone last night and after receiving only ONE call this morning, the battery was showing red! :doh: Now I am waiting for it to re-charge because my brother-in-law wants to wish me happy birthday.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 24, 2008)

my tummy


----------



## Lorna (Oct 24, 2008)

steely said:


> I am so tired of listening to the candidates trash each other.It would be so nice if they would tell you what they are doing right,instead of what the other guy is doing wrong.:doh:




I agree seems to me that you would want someone who at least appears to have some morals, if they spend all their time telling you how bad the other guy is they have no time for being productive.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 24, 2008)

The nausea brought on by the antibiotics I was prescribed after my tooth was pulled. Take with food, my butt. I can't eat on these damned things.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

My birthday is over and I didn't take any pictures (forgot the camera).


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't take a shower... because we're waiting on the Mr. Handyman to come fix it.


Ugh.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 25, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I can't take a shower... because we're waiting on the Mr. Handyman to come fix it.
> 
> 
> Ugh.



Are you going to be waiting in a towel so when you open the door it'll be some semi buff Burt Reynolds looking guy with a name tag that says "Mr. Handyman" and out of nowhere you just hear bow chica bow wow

ooh, porno opportunity.

.. or you know, not at all. 

Not being able to sleep in proper like I used to is annoying me.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Are you going to be waiting in a towel so when you open the door it'll be some semi buff Burt Reynolds looking guy with a name tag that says "Mr. Handyman" and out of nowhere you just hear bow chica bow wow
> 
> ooh, porno opportunity.
> 
> ...



HAHA! Erm... He's here now. I'd guess he's in his mid-60's. About 6'5 and walks like both of his knees are really really bad. 

Nope. Definitely no bow chica wow wow music playing in the background.

Cept for that porn my fiancé is watching by himself in the corner.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> They are remaking Footloose.....one of the worst movies....EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, You obviously don't know what you're talking about


----------



## FerrariGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

The fact that I came here seeking advice and no one will answer me


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 25, 2008)

FerrariGirl said:


> The fact that I came here seeking advice and no one will answer me



Where is the question you need advice about and on a different note lipmixgirl really needs to see that car!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 25, 2008)

FerrariGirl said:


> The fact that I came here seeking advice and no one will answer me



You've hardly given them a chance! Sometime it can take a couple of hours for people to reply. A little patience, please.


----------



## FerrariGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, sorry. I'm going away now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> You've hardly given them a chance! Sometime it can take a couple of hours for people to reply. A little patience, please.



Yes, it's called sleep. At night. Some of us do that, ya know. :doh:

Had you stayed around, Ferrarigirl I would have suggested you talk to your doctor to see if there is any underlying condition that is making you sluggish and tired. It's convenient to blame your weight but there may be something else going on. If that checks out, I'd then have suggested that you try to eat healthy foods, drink lots of water (being dehydrated makes you sluggish) and get some kind of low key exercise every day (yoga, walking, stuff like that).

But since you couldn't wait around for me to, you know, wake up... I guess you missed it. Oh well.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 25, 2008)

My house is a mess and I don't feel like cleaning it


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 25, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yes, it's called sleep. At night. Some of us do that, ya know. :doh:
> 
> Had you stayed around, Ferrarigirl I would have suggested you talk to your doctor to see if there is any underlying condition that is making you sluggish and tired. It's convenient to blame your weight but there may be something else going on. If that checks out, I'd then have suggested that you try to eat healthy foods, drink lots of water (being dehydrated makes you sluggish) and get some kind of low key exercise every day (yoga, walking, stuff like that).
> 
> But since you couldn't wait around for me to, you know, wake up... I guess you missed it. Oh well.



That's all pretty good advice, but I'd of suggested making another thread about it, because like Will Ferrel in Austin Powers, we only really answer stuff after it's asked 3 times.


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> My house is a mess and I don't feel like cleaning it



Join the club lol.

*steps over rubbish*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 25, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> My house is a mess and I don't feel like cleaning it





george83 said:


> Join the club lol.
> 
> *steps over rubbish*



If you guys finish my research papers...

I'll clean your houses!


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> If you guys finish my research papers...
> 
> I'll clean your houses!



That sounds like a deal .


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Welp, some schmuck got a hold of my checking account info and placed over $1700.00 pre authorization holds on my account!   

Hopefully I caught it in time but WHO NEEDS THIS DAMNED STRESS!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Welp, some schmuck got a hold of my checking account info and placed over $1700.00 pre authorization holds on my account!
> 
> Hopefully I caught it in time but WHO NEEDS THIS DAMNED STRESS!!!!!:shocked:



OH MAN Chickie that sucks! Thank goodness you caught it but I'm sorry you have to deal with that bullshit.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Welp, some schmuck got a hold of my checking account info and placed over $1700.00 pre authorization holds on my account!
> 
> Hopefully I caught it in time but WHO NEEDS THIS DAMNED STRESS!!!!!:shocked:



Wow chikie.. sorry to hear that. I hope you did catch it in time and are able to get everything straightened out.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 25, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> If you guys finish my research papers...
> 
> I'll clean your houses!



HMMMMM! depends, what are we researching?


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Welp, some schmuck got a hold of my checking account info and placed over $1700.00 pre authorization holds on my account!
> 
> Hopefully I caught it in time but WHO NEEDS THIS DAMNED STRESS!!!!!:shocked:



GOD that SUCKS! big fear of mine made suckier when you live paycheck to paycheck


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just realized that this thread was called the *ONE* thing annoying you the most, and I have, the (several) few times I have posted here, that I have never once, posted, only one thing, annoying me...

So that means *I* am annoying... I guess.

Sorry everyone, but, right now, that was only one of the things annoying me.

To write the three other things I was thinking of.

1) that I can't follow my niece to her first Sunday school tomorrow

2) that I don't have a cold beer right now (I don't even have a warm one)

3) that I am really paranoid, and I think everyone else here thinks I suck writing English


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> 3) that I am really paranoid, and I think everyone else here thinks I suck writing English



Well, you don't suck at it. You write it far better than some of the _American _people who post on message boards I'm part of. Don't sweat it, people understand just fine. 


What's annoying me right now is just... anxiety. It's fucking with me so bad.


----------



## Samurai (Oct 25, 2008)

A-holes working at the dmv


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Victim said:


> The obscene amount I have to pay to get the belts changed on my car. It hasn't been done yet and the car as almost 90K on it, so it has to be done, but DAMN...



Now you have me curious.....what is an obscene amount and which belts exactly? 90,000 Mile interval sounds like it could be a timing belt (though some models want it done at 60,000 mile intervals)......that is not your ordinary drive belt....it drives the upper and lower part of your engine so it can function. It requires engine disassembly to replace and most of the cost is labor....not the belt itself. $600 was the norm where I used to work...the included replacing all the other drive belts, the camshaft seal and sometimes the water pump if the customer opted to do so. 
It's a major maintenance event....one that keeps you from being stalled on the side of the road and it ups the resale value of your car if you keep those service records up to date with documentation. 

P.S. I was a service adviser in a repair shop for six years and used to sell this service frequently 



mossystate said:


> They are remaking Footloose.....one of the worst movies....EVER!!!
> 
> _my apartment smells like bacon...I had BLT's, last night_



This was my thought exactly....let the next generation have that fop :doh:



mossystate said:


> Do you have your welders mask ready?... your legwarmers?...bucket of pigs blood ?




Hey, hey, hey....now you DON'T need to blaspheme the Flashdance.......


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Well, you don't suck at it. You write it far better than some of the _American _people who post on message boards I'm part of. Don't sweat it, people understand just fine.
> 
> 
> What's annoying me right now is just... anxiety. It's fucking with me so bad.



Quick question and random trivia to you Blackjack:

First
Anxiety: try pills. It helps me from my worst anxiety.

Second
Your avtar pic. My favorite film is *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*. My favorite actor is Marlon Brando. Right after him, it's *Jack Nicholson*.

_Did you need to know that?_

Well, if you didn't... sorry.

Anyway...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

That i'm super sick during what was supposed to be a weekend of fabulousness with the midwest dims crew. I feel lonely and rather pathetic, ha.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Oct 25, 2008)

I get almost all replies from schmuckos trying to promote _their_ dating site.

There must be a nice, SSBBW around my age in the NYC area who'd like to have a little exhibitionist fun.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

stevenbbwlvr said:


> I get almost all replies from schmuckos trying to promote _their_ dating site.
> 
> There must be a nice, SSBBW around my age in the NYC area who'd like to have a little exhibitionist fun.



I'm on CL. I get offers for free fucks from guys that won't show me their pictures and want me to do all the work. Wow, I feel so lucky......:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 25, 2008)

Ahhhhhh...Craigslist. I created an ad on there...last year. I mentioned I was fat. This is the sound I could almost hear.......

....flagged...flagged...flagged...flagged. 

I kept posting my ad...changing up the wording...flagged..flagged...oh, but, before the ads disappeared ( like in 10 minutes ) I DID manage to attract the creepiest fucks to ever caress the keyboard of a computer.

Greenie is not the ONLY lucky goil...:blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Migraine headache on my second day of vacation!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2008)

All this rain and wind.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2008)

god damn it...im still single....that's whats annoying me BLAH


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> 3) that I am really paranoid, and I think everyone else here thinks I suck writing English



Dude, your English is flawless and you shouldnt worry.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

People that intentionally look for trouble...then bitch cause they find it!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2008)

stevenbbwlvr said:


> I get almost all replies from schmuckos trying to promote _their_ dating site.
> 
> There must be a nice, SSBBW around my age in the NYC area who'd like to have a little exhibitionist fun.



im sure there are places you can pay for that


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2008)

low self-esteem day..


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Migraine headache on my second day of vacation!



Hope you feel better soon, Punkin


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 25, 2008)

Completely inaccurate to the point they had to be intentionally misleading home descriptions. We spent another 4 hours today looking at houses that were grossly inaccurately described...and blew the Saturday afternoon of our Realtor and a home inspector. None of the original listers could even get the number of rooms right. One place listed as having passed a home inspection with no problems had major structural problems, including an actual 2 foot square hole in an exterior wall, cracks in the foundation big enough to put a hand in, and a crawl space standing in sewage from a collapsed sewer.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 25, 2008)

HEEYYY...guess what, everybody??? On February 13th, they're going to be making the transition to DTV and analog TVs won't work anymore! 


I thought I'd pass the information along, just in case any of you who do watch TV might have missed any of the 30 trillion messages they currently broadcast daily. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2008)

Saturday Night Live...it is painful to watch. How is it they cannot come up with better comedy writing. They need to pull the plug. Palin skits are not enough....ugh.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> low self-esteem day..


Since I can't rep you at the moment, here's some Esteem:





(It's a '99-'00 Suzuki Esteem.) 
But, seriously, you're a great person, and I'm always glad to see you posting here.

-Rusty


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 26, 2008)

I am drunk. I fell down the stairs and now I have two cuts that are bleeding a bit and I have also lost a glove. 

i am not happy. i cannot gfeel my teeth.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Not being able to see my wonderful Dims friends more often, they're there for me when I'm at my worst and my best. *Hugs*


----------



## troubadours (Oct 26, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I am drunk. I fell down the stairs and now I have two cuts that are bleeding a bit and I have also lost a glove.
> 
> i am not happy. i cannot gfeel my teeth.



;_____; i feel you. i fell down a hill with rocks last night and today i have scrapes and cuts all over my knee and arm.

also, i fell on top of my purse, which means i fell on top of my favorite sunglasses.

rip.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> low self-esteem day..



*Hugs* I'm sorry my lovely maverick  If only it were this easy:


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ;_____; i feel you. i fell down a hill with rocks last night and today i have scrapes and cuts all over my knee and arm.
> 
> also, i fell on top of my purse, which means i fell on top of my favorite sunglasses.
> 
> rip.



guess where my cuts are. 

hehe. they're on my butt. but someone helped me down the stairs next time, which was nice. I think i'm justgoing to stay up until i'm sober because i'm scared that i'll like die from overconsumption of alcohol even though i know it won't happen/

we should have a ceremonial service for your sunglasses. 

everyone, take a minute of silence.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 26, 2008)

I feel like hell still, but when I lie down I can't sleep and my stomach cramps start again. They stop when I'm sitting up, but then I get sleepy. This is maddening.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Oct 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm on CL. I get offers for free fucks from guys that won't show me their pictures and want me to do all the work. Wow, I feel so lucky......:doh:



Heh, heh. Some guys sent out _too much information_ in picture form; full color blowups of Mr Happy.

Myself, I have a picture. It's not a very good one, it's for business purposes and has me in a suit. But, it's enough to assure people that I'm not a 4 foot dwarf with nose hair in curlers, etc.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> Joy I am in Canada and have never heard this about the Dollar sign.



I'm pretty confuzzled about this too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 26, 2008)

stevenbbwlvr said:


> Heh, heh. Some guys sent out _too much information_ in picture form; full color blowups of Mr Happy.
> 
> Myself, I have a picture. It's not a very good one, it's for business purposes and has me in a suit. But, it's enough to assure people that I'm not a 4 foot dwarf with nose hair in curlers, etc.



As the spokesperson for 4 foot dwarves with nose hair in curlers, I take umbrage. Serious umbrage 'n stuff.

I mean, come onnnn ... we're supposed to be all about acceptance here, right?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2008)

The sheer number of pictures that I have to upload from my camera onto my computer and then resize.


Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhh.


----------



## steely (Oct 26, 2008)

Mass. schools are trying to tell parents how to pack their childrens lunch.You can ban junk food at school but you will not tell me how to raise my child.I would think you have more important things to do than be the food police.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought a nice BIG piece of Alaskan Salmon for dinner tonight and forgot to take it out of the freezer!!!:doh:

Guess we are having Salmon tomorrow!! Whole wheat pizza from Papa Johns tonight!! :eat2:


----------



## Haunted (Oct 26, 2008)

The fact that i'm so goddamn Needy tonight !!!!! I hate feeling like this


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 26, 2008)

I hate the fact I cant be there with him. Im stuck here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Since I can't rep you at the moment, here's some Esteem:
> 
> (It's a '99-'00 Suzuki Esteem.)
> But, seriously, you're a great person, and I'm always glad to see you posting here.
> ...


 
Thanks, Rusty. You're a sweetheart.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> *Hugs* I'm sorry my lovely maverick  If only it were this easy:


 

Thanks, chickie.  Things will start looking up, i'm sure.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I feel like hell still, but when I lie down I can't sleep and my stomach cramps start again. They stop when I'm sitting up, but then I get sleepy. This is maddening.




Oh how I understand the feeling! I'm in the same boat here, but not stomach cramps, just a maddening sinus/headache thing that won't go away!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Zandoz (Oct 27, 2008)

My leg. Once again it looks like a small unknown source scratch is developing into what will be months of pain, and many visits to the wound clinic


----------



## bexy (Oct 27, 2008)

The one thing annoying me most right now....well....
George also posts on a forum about Nintendo and posted a pic or 2 of me on there, in their "hot girl thread".

Some dickhead saw fit to photoshop the pic of me, put obscene words/comments on it, basically taking the piss out of me, and then spammed it over the entire forum.

Of course he has been banned, but I am still pissed off. I feel like I've somehow embarrassed George.
I'm not usually sensitive, I totally get that some people dislike fat girls and thats ok. But why have such intense hatred, such vitriol about them to do something like this?!?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> The one thing annoying me most right now....well....
> George also posts on a forum about Nintendo and posted a pic or 2 of me on there, in their "hot girl thread".
> 
> Some dickhead saw fit to photoshop the pic of me, put obscene words/comments on it, basically taking the piss out of me, and then spammed it over the entire forum.
> ...



Trolls-they don't deserve your time or attention. These guys are extremely immature and probably will never get a woman as gorgeous as you,Bexy.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> The one thing annoying me most right now....well....
> George also posts on a forum about Nintendo and posted a pic or 2 of me on there, in their "hot girl thread".
> 
> Some dickhead saw fit to photoshop the pic of me, put obscene words/comments on it, basically taking the piss out of me, and then spammed it over the entire forum.
> ...



(((((((Bexy)))))) I'm sorry that happened, but you are a beautiful girl and your honey is obviously very proud of you as well he should be. Don't let some immature asshole upset you because he obviously has no taste and probably no girlfriend either so he gets his kicks acting like the troll he is. The only one who should feel embarrassed is that fool. Hugs, Fran


----------



## bexy (Oct 27, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Trolls-they don't deserve your time or attention. These guys are extremely immature and probably will never get a woman as gorgeous as you,Bexy.





sugar and spice said:


> (((((((Bexy)))))) I'm sorry that happened, but you are a beautiful girl and your honey is obviously very proud of you as well he should be. Don't let some immature asshole upset you because he obviously has no taste and probably no girlfriend either so he gets his kicks acting like the troll he is. The only one who should feel embarrassed is that fool. Hugs, Fran



Thanks guys. I just feel bad for George, I can't even explain why. Its always the same, if someone calls me a fat cow in the street and I am on my own, it doesn't bother me. But if it happens if I am with someone, I die of shame for them.


----------



## John12 (Oct 27, 2008)

Christmas is annoying me. Halloween isn't even over yet, and it's EVERYWHERE you go! 

I LOVE Halloween, and yet all the items are already on clearance here!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Thanks guys. I just feel bad for George, I can't even explain why. Its always the same, if someone calls me a fat cow in the street and I am on my own, it doesn't bother me. But if it happens if I am with someone, I die of shame for them.



Don't do that to yourself Bexy. Look at it this way if the situation was reversed and someone made fun of George in front of you or to you would you feel ashamed? I am sure you wouldn't because you love George and are attracted to him and accept him unconditionally exactly as he is and wouldn't change a thing. I am very sure George feels the same way for you. So like I said you have nothing to feel bad about and I wouldn't lose another second of my life thinking about that jerk.


----------



## bexy (Oct 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Don't do that to yourself Bexy. Look at it this way if the situation was reversed and someone made fun of George in front of you or to you would you feel ashamed? I am sure you wouldn't because you love George and are attracted to him and accept him unconditionally exactly as he is and wouldn't change a thing. I am very sure George feels the same way for you. So like I said you have nothing to feel bad about and I wouldn't lose another second of my life thinking about that jerk.



Thanks Fran, I know he isn't embarrassed as he keeps shouting at me when I say that lol. Its just an irrational feeling I always get in these type of situations. Like suddenly he's gonna look at me, and see what they see


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Bexy, please repeat after me........ You didn't do anything wrong

George didn't do anything wrong


End of Story


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bexy, please repeat after me........ You didn't do anything wrong
> 
> George didn't do anything wrong
> 
> ...


I'm annoyed that I can't rep Green Eyed Fairy for her big....
...stores of wisdom. 

-Rusty


----------



## bexy (Oct 27, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I'm annoyed that I can't rep Green Eyed Fairy for her big....
> ...stores of wisdom.
> 
> -Rusty



me neither...im out of rep for 24 hours.

but thank u GEF and everyone else


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I'm annoyed that I can't rep Green Eyed Fairy for her big....
> ...stores of wisdom.
> 
> -Rusty




I always suspected you liked me for my big.........stores :batting:


----------



## Alison1974 (Oct 27, 2008)

My mother and her stupid boyfriend....enough said!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 27, 2008)

Im annoyed at myself for eating so much soup that my stomach hurts.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Im annoyed at myself for eating so much soup that my stomach hurts.



Its because you forgot the Saltine crackers in them....tisk tisk ;-)


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Its because you forgot the Saltine crackers in them....tisk tisk ;-)


 
No, it's because I make the best damned potato soup this side of anywhere


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 27, 2008)

I am jonesin' some cheetos crunchy and none in the house!


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 27, 2008)

When some one says something to me, I dont hear them and ask what they said and they tell me nothing!!! FRUSTRATING!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 27, 2008)

My own lunacy


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Thanks Fran, I know he isn't embarrassed as he keeps shouting at me when I say that lol. Its just an irrational feeling I always get in these type of situations. Like suddenly he's gonna look at me, and see what they see



and I'll shout and you again and send you to your room without any supper if you say sorry once more lol.

He was just a troll who I have never heard of before and apperently all his posts were spam.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 27, 2008)

....everything.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 27, 2008)

Phillies rain delay


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 27, 2008)

Everquest 2. Every time I decide I want to play I have to wait through a minimally hour long download. By the time it's done, it's bedtime for me! UGH!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> ....everything.



Cheater!


...


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 27, 2008)

[I pop in here occasionally from the BHM/FFA boards...don't mind me.]

I am currently annoyed as hell by Front-Row Girl in my Environmental Science class. You don't know everything!! Stop talking over everyone and arguing against everyone else's points!! We are just as valid as you, if not more. So STFU before I kick you in your noise-maker!!!!! 



that is all :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 28, 2008)

Men who admit interest in you, message you, take huge gaps in conversation with you and then say "What? I'm not talking to anyone else, baby." One word..P A T H E T I C.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

People who get a boatload of attention, yet, if some random person makes a comment that does not include them, they can't believe it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Men who admit interest in you, message you, take huge gaps in conversation with you and then say "What? I'm not talking to anyone else, baby." One word..P A T H E T I C.



Speaking from experience, I could be having a conversation with one person but still take forever. I may be doing something else, playing a game, chasing my cat away from my food....not everyone is a liar lol


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Cheater!
> 
> 
> ...



I felt the need to cover all my bases.


----------



## bexy (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a bad cold


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 28, 2008)

The constant barrage of political phone calls, and the huge piles of obscenely expensive campaign mail that I'm getting on a daily basis. Last night, a pollster didn't even bother to identify herself. As soon as I answered the phone, I heard, "Just a quick couple of questions -- who are you voting for in the Senate campaign?" Grrrrrrrr! 

I almost wish that I could just throw reason out the door and vote for the candidates who spent the least amount of money on campaigning.


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2008)

Batteries. Laptop, cell phone, etc. They are a never ending source of annoyance. I'll be really glad when supercapacitors come down in price and size.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 28, 2008)

Im using a pc in my local library, and beside me I have a irritating kid spinning round and round on the chair ( making me feel dizzy ) and every few minutes hes asking me what Im doing  urghhhhh!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 28, 2008)

That we never got the un-timed-out editing feature back.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 28, 2008)

That stuff like this is front page news.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> That stuff like this is front page news.



Okay, seriously. WHY?

Why are people stupid? Why do people write this crap? AND Why did someone like myself take the time to read that!?

:doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The constant barrage of political phone calls, and the huge piles of obscenely expensive campaign mail that I'm getting on a daily basis. Last night, a pollster didn't even bother to identify herself. As soon as I answered the phone, I heard, "Just a quick couple of questions -- who are you voting for in the Senate campaign?" Grrrrrrrr!
> 
> I almost wish that I could just throw reason out the door and vote for the candidates who spent the least amount of money on campaigning.



This is why I no longer have a land line. I figure it's just a matter of time, though, before they start calling my cell. :doh: I swear my recycle bin is half filled with just campaign material. 

My annoyance? Poor spelling and grammar. Again. (I know, I know, so what else is new, right?)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> That stuff like this is front page news.



I can't even remember the last time my chorizo was seized but $300 seems like a lot if that's as far as they go?   

Honestly, I never sausage silliness!


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so bad with children.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I almost wish that I could just throw reason out the door.



Oh...come on...I know you have it in you.


:kiss2:


----------



## toni (Oct 28, 2008)

Daytime TV. I work for the cable company and I get every channel for FREE. Yet there is nothing to watch!!!! UGH it is sooooooooooooo annoying.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh...come on...I know you have it in you.
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



Mods? She's crawled up my butt again.

:smitten::kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mods? She's crawled up my butt again.
> 
> :smitten::kiss2:





* tosses aside the 20 pounds of chorizo I ran into *


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The constant barrage of political phone calls, and the huge piles of obscenely expensive campaign mail that I'm getting on a daily basis. Last night, a pollster didn't even bother to identify herself. As soon as I answered the phone, I heard, "Just a quick couple of questions -- who are you voting for in the Senate campaign?" Grrrrrrrr!
> 
> I almost wish that I could just throw reason out the door and vote for the candidates who spent the least amount of money on campaigning.


Just vote President Ackerman: He'll turn "hope" into a four-letter word 

From the new Red Alert 3 game, btw.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 28, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Just vote President Ackerman: He'll turn "hope" into a four-letter word
> 
> From the new Red Alert 3 game, btw.



Admiral, you are *such* a nerd.

Nerdlinger


----------



## Mathias (Oct 28, 2008)

This girl in one of my classes sits near me and never stops running her mouth when I'm trying to focus on whats going on in the class.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 28, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> This girl in one of my classes sits near me and never stops running her mouth when I'm trying to focus on whats going on in the class.



Gahh this reminded me.

There is a boy that sits next to me in one of my classes that never fails to smell like a mixture of body odor and booze. He also cracks his back/neck every day, which drives me nuuuts. On a few occasions he has even let out some disgusting belches before the start of class. Ughghhgh.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Gahh this reminded me.
> 
> There is a boy that sits next to me in one of my classes that never fails to smell like a mixture of body odor and booze. He also cracks his back/neck every day, which drives me nuuuts. On a few occasions he has even let out some disgusting belches before the start of class. Ughghhgh.



That sucks, can you move to another part of the room? That's what I plan on doing to solve my problem.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

my dog has diarrhea and everytime I think it is cleared up, it flares up again. I am really tired of cleaning up the carpet :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

distance...


----------



## Haunted (Oct 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I am so bad with children.



I Feel this way myself sometimes


----------



## Haunted (Oct 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> distance...



I feel this way myself all the time


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> distance...



second .


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> distance...





Haunted said:


> I feel this way myself all the time





mfdoom said:


> second .



Absolutely... me three


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 28, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> That stuff like this is front page news.



Maybe you've never had chorizo that good, Traci. So good you'd be willing to try to smuggle it in a soiled diaper. :eat2:

That chorizo really was that good.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

Hjosdf hp bujpvasug kphiv saguvdu [pousa hhhuaps haiqqnf, *BUT*, hiuwodeg hkpy bbgu hdh kjvsodu hvspd ggo[psdg hi0sudvt iksodv0assgiidhisssss.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 28, 2008)

The fact that I'm unable to read Mossy's post.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Maybe you've never had chorizo that good, Traci. So good you'd be willing to try to smuggle it in a soiled diaper. :eat2:
> 
> That chorizo really was that good.



Well, damn. I liked the unedited version more.

I was just about to suggest a few BETTER places for smuggling chorizo 

(Mossything wouldn't have liked 'em).


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> The fact that I'm unable to read Mossy's post.



If you can figure out what post had me saaaaaaay that...well, I will give you a shiny quarter!!



TraciJo67 said:


> (Mossything wouldn't have liked 'em).



Ndj asfkda hboasf pihihssd jpasihhnp!!!


----------



## steely (Oct 28, 2008)

Tooth Pain


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Thanks Fran, I know he isn't embarrassed as he keeps shouting at me when I say that lol. Its just an irrational feeling I always get in these type of situations. *Like suddenly he's gonna look at me, and see what they see *



If only the rest of the world could look at you and see what George sees...a sweet, kind, beautiful woman. 
(And if they can't then the hell with them!)


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have the decode utility loaded, but is that a ROT-13 like from the old days of Usenet?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 28, 2008)

*DITTO!!! Me 4!*​


SMA413 said:


> distance...





Haunted said:


> I feel this way myself all the time





mfdoom said:


> second .





mariac1966 said:


> Absolutely... me three


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 29, 2008)

Arg arg arg. 

I hate feeling as though I've invited myself to something. I asked two friends if they wanted to go to the movies on Friday, one said that she was already going, and the other said that he was too. He invited me to come, and now I'm like, "er, maybe, i'll think about it" just because I don't want to be the girl that nobody really wants there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2008)

My ingrown toenail really really hurts... and that dr.s appt is like forever away.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Arg arg arg.
> 
> I hate feeling as though I've invited myself to something. I asked two friends if they wanted to go to the movies on Friday, one said that she was already going, and the other said that he was too. He invited me to come, and now I'm like, "er, maybe, i'll think about it" just because I don't want to be the girl that nobody really wants there.



Buy a huge tub of popcorn...trust me...after they are full of buttered goodness, they will be inviting you all the damned time...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 29, 2008)

I am having my third treatment with the Fraxel laser on my face this Friday.

Man it is painful, even with the numbing gel applied.

One has to just suck it up though. Only two more treatments after this one.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2008)

Talking to my mom (she's a registered nurse who works in medical intensive care, so knows what shes talking about)...we are sure what i have is gastroenteritis, which causes a whole slew of icky things...and there is no point in going to the doctor because they cant do anything for it. So..im going to have to change my diet for a while and eat bananas (HATE them), rice (dont mind this), applesauce (ick) and toast (again, dont mind this so much)....can you tell im not much of a fruit eater? lol

I just wish this would go away...its been since saturday already...Blech


----------



## gypsy (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> my dog has diarrhea and everytime I think it is cleared up, it flares up again. I am really tired of cleaning up the carpet :doh:



Give him a little bit of pepto-bismal - does wonders - and if you give him rawhide - stop. Rawhide gives some dogs the runs.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 29, 2008)

Does "The General Public" count as just one thing? Or would that be more than one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

gypsy said:


> Give him a little bit of pepto-bismal - does wonders - and if you give him rawhide - stop. Rawhide gives some dogs the runs.



Thanks for the advice Gypsy.... 

as my dog ages (she is now almost 14), the food she has been eating all her life (Pedigree can food) is now giving her the runs. I tried giving her Mighty Dog, and that also gave her the runs. So now I am back to square one....


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Thanks for the advice Gypsy....
> 
> as my dog ages (she is now almost 14), the food she has been eating all her life (Pedigree can food) is now giving her the runs. I tried giving her Mighty Dog, and that also gave her the runs. So now I am back to square one....




Sounds like a trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Sounds like a trip to the vet is in order.



That is my thought exactly... it is just so darn expensive :doh:


----------



## bexy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have pulled my neck somehow, and the whole left side of my body is in agony...I actually thought I had had a stroke when I woke up this morning. I don't know what to do about it either.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have pulled my neck somehow, and the whole left side of my body is in agony...I actually thought I had had a stroke when I woke up this morning. I don't know what to do about it either.



Take something for pain relief, and put heat on your neck to help loosen up the muscles.


----------



## bexy (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Take something for pain relief, and put heat on your neck to help loosen up the muscles.



I have the kettle on for my hot water bottle as we speak, hope it helps!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have the kettle on for my hot water bottle as we speak, hope it helps!!



Don't make it too hot that it wll burn your skin


I hope it helps you too, Bexy


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> That is my thought exactly... it is just so darn expensive :doh:


The consequences are even more costly tho - I hope yer pup is okay, but at least please call and ask the vet's office for advice. Maybe that will fix things and you won't be charged *fingers crossed*.


bexylicious said:


> I have pulled my neck somehow, and the whole left side of my body is in agony...I actually thought I had had a stroke when I woke up this morning. I don't know what to do about it either.





mariac1966 said:


> Take something for pain relief, and put heat on your neck to help loosen up the muscles.


That sounds like good treatment suggestions to me - you might also try some of that "icy/hot" type of ointment - it's inexpensive, and available at almost any drug or convenience store. The stuff is a godsend, And - this part will hurt like hell at first - but if you can do some slow giant arm swings on that left side - just a few every hour or so, it can ease the muscle out of tension and get you some movement back, reducing the pain.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have pulled my neck somehow, and the whole left side of my body is in agony...I actually thought I had had a stroke when I woke up this morning. I don't know what to do about it either.



This is easily the best topical analgesic I've ever found: 

http://www.topricin.com/

Doesn't burn, non-greasy. Not cheap but it beats becoming a drug addict. LOL. It even seems to help restore joints/muscles a bit, not just numb them. Shop around and you can find it cheaper than the manufacturers web site prices. Good luck!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> The consequences are even more costly tho - I hope yer pup is okay, but at least please call and ask the vet's office for advice. Maybe that will fix things and you won't be charged *fingers crossed*. QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, Samantha. I think she will be okay in a couple of days. If not, a trip to the vet will be necessary.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 29, 2008)

My inability to relax. I feel like I'm on edge all the time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My inability to relax. I feel like I'm on edge all the time.



Is it your mind causing your inability to relax, or your muscles? 

I have fibromyalgia, and if I don't take Lyrica my muscles do not relax, especially at night.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is it your mind causing your inability to relax, or your muscles?
> 
> I have fibromyalgia, and if I don't take Lyrica my muscles do not relax, especially at night.



It's a med I was on but am no longer taking. My doc says it'll take awhile to flush out of my system. I just have to wait it out.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 29, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> That sucks, can you move to another part of the room? That's what I plan on doing to solve my problem.



This would, of course, be the smart thing to do but I am so stuck in my ways...I need to have _my_ seat!

What's annoying me right now is something admittedly extremely petty and so I won't go into it. I need to stop allowing silly things to get to me just because I'm stressed out.


----------



## bexy (Oct 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> That sounds like good treatment suggestions to me - you might also try some of that "icy/hot" type of ointment - it's inexpensive, and available at almost any drug or convenience store. The stuff is a godsend, And - this part will hurt like hell at first - but if you can do some slow giant arm swings on that left side - just a few every hour or so, it can ease the muscle out of tension and get you some movement back, reducing the pain.





Ernest Nagel said:


> This is easily the best topical analgesic I've ever found:
> 
> http://www.topricin.com/
> 
> Doesn't burn, non-greasy. Not cheap but it beats becoming a drug addict. LOL. It even seems to help restore joints/muscles a bit, not just numb them. Shop around and you can find it cheaper than the manufacturers web site prices. Good luck!




I physically couldnt get to the chemist, I barely managed to get dressed this morning without feeling like I had been shot. George wasn't home all day, so sending him to the chemist first thing. I really am in agony 
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> It's a med I was on but am no longer taking. My doc says it'll take awhile to flush out of my system. I just have to wait it out.



I hope it gets out of your system soon


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I hope it gets out of your system soon



Thanks...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 29, 2008)

Right now? This very moment? It's my co-worker and she's managed to piss me off and I'm not even at work. That takes talent.

She somehow got my private email address and is spamming me with anti-Obama emails. Did you know he's a terrorist? An illegal alien? A Muslim? I'm so freakin' tired of it I could scream. At first I ignored her but I sent her back an email today saying that I hated to see mis-information spread around and that it took less than five minutes of internet searching while playing with my dogs to disprove her latest little gem. I hope that my less than positive response will finally get the message to her that I think she's an ignoramus and to PLEASE NOT SEND ME THIS SHIT ANYMORE!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## starlicious (Oct 30, 2008)

the ONE thing annoying me the most right now... Well i would have to say.... That I want a big cheese burger and fries and I can't have it cause everything is closed..lol Cheers


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 30, 2008)

....hotel construction.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

irritated dry and itchy eyes ....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

On Long Island, earlier this week, a young female teacher of autistic children had gone missing. Her car was found on a local highway with a flat tire, and her purse was found on the ground some yards away. All week we've heard reports of the frantic family trying to find this woman, and fearing the worst. Early yesterday, I saw a reporter interviewing the woman's 29 year old husband... he was crying, shaking and obviously distraught... he just kept asking for help and saying he didn't know what to do to find her. I was so touched - I wanted to instantly try to comfort this heartbroken, suffering man who was obviously frantic at not knowing what's happened to his beloved wife. He was so lost, and obviously overwhelmed, consumed by both the drive to find his wife, and the fear of losing her. He appeared like an orphaned puppy, whimpering, hurt and scared, and I'm sure I'm not the only person who was drawn to his plight. 




They found her naked, dead body later in the day, in a ditch at the side of a road 13 miles away. 

That husband was arrested and charged with her murder. 





I hate people.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I posted about that yesterday, y'know, yeah, about the girl on the forum I post on and how that is her sister in law and she was posting about her being missing and freaking out and I felt so fucking bad for her husband, but goddamn, what a headcase.

"if anyone can please give me information about the whereabouts of Leah .. " 

BLAH BLAH BLAH yeah, you're real broken up about it because now you've murdered your wife and destroyed your family and you're going to pay for it every single day for the rest of your life.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah - I feel bad for the families involved. But at the same time, now I feel like a shmuck for believing that guy, and buying his act, so it's like I don't wanna give anyone any sympathy anymore. 

How does he put on that good a show when he's _responsible _for the whole thing? How is he bawling and acting helpless when he knows she's rotting in a ditch, cold and alone, and her family is frantic to find her. Just... wow. There isn't a word strong enough to describe how cold that is.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hubby is replacing our hot water heater today. I didn't get any sleep last night and I couldn't sleep in this morning because of all the noise. Ack! :doh:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2008)

All my son wants to wear are Lighting McQueen shirts. He cries if I try to put anything else on him.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 30, 2008)

mimosa said:


> All my son wants to wear are Lighting McQueen shirts. He cries if I try to put anything else on him.



Float like a Cadillac. Sting like a Beamer.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 30, 2008)

mimosa said:


> All my son wants to wear are Lighting McQueen shirts. He cries if I try to put anything else on him.



Ditto here, except he's partial to Winnie the Pooh attire. Woe be unto us if we fail to wash his favorite nightshirt (which happens to feature a very annoying motion-activated flashing light).


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 30, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Right now? This very moment? It's my co-worker and she's managed to piss me off and I'm not even at work. That takes talent.
> 
> She somehow got my private email address and is spamming me with anti-Obama emails. Did you know he's a terrorist? An illegal alien? A Muslim? I'm so freakin' tired of it I could scream. At first I ignored her but I sent her back an email today saying that I hated to see mis-information spread around and that it took less than five minutes of internet searching while playing with my dogs to disprove her latest little gem. I hope that my less than positive response will finally get the message to her that I think she's an ignoramus and to PLEASE NOT SEND ME THIS SHIT ANYMORE!!!! PLEASE!!!


You should just report your colleague for misuse of your company email systems. I think there should be something in there about use of email addresses for spamming.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> REDACTED
> That husband was arrested and charged with her murder.
> 
> I hate people.


I know if something like that happened to me, I would go through a public spokesperson or local law enforcement. People who go crying to the press to me are likely to be a bit media whorish and in most cases if they are the killers are just sociopathically getting their rocks off by getting the public to buy their story. Sort of like "Munchausen By Batshit Crazy" (is that in the DSM IV?).

Has there ever been a SINGLE story where the family went in front of the cameras and WASN'T found guilty of the crime eventually? I won't include the parents of Jon Benet Ramsey in there since I still think there was something fishy about that whole situation.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I posted about that yesterday, y'know, yeah, about the girl on the forum I post on and how that is her sister in law and she was posting about her being missing and freaking out and I felt so fucking bad for her husband, but goddamn, what a headcase.
> 
> "if anyone can please give me information about the whereabouts of Leah .. "
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH yeah, you're real broken up about it because now you've murdered your wife and destroyed your family and you're going to pay for it every single day for the rest of your life.



The best actors are the ones who can make anything believable. If he had everyone but the cops fooled when they took a closer look at him, then we had a Scooby Doo moment.

He would have gotten away with it if it hadn't been for us meddling kids you know.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

My entire life at this particular moment...*grumps*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I know if something like that happened to me, I would go through a public spokesperson or local law enforcement. People who go crying to the press to me are likely to be a bit media whorish and in most cases if they are the killers are just sociopathically getting their rocks off by getting the public to buy their story. Sort of like "Munchausen By Batshit Crazy" (is that in the DSM IV?).
> 
> Has there ever been a SINGLE story where the family went in front of the cameras and WASN'T found guilty of the crime eventually? I won't include the parents of Jon Benet Ramsey in there since I still think there was something fishy about that whole situation.



I think if my husband or someone I loved were missing, I'd cry, scream, rant and plead to anyone and everyone I thought would listen - especially the press... anything that might help find him/them. But I understand what you mean about ne'er-do-wells also seeking that as an attention-getting outlet. I guess I'm more angry at myself for falling not only for the attention-whoring, but also for a ploy from someone so purely evil and selfish. I generally consider myself a better judge of character - so to me, this either means that I'm slipping, or that guy was _really _good.

And I agree about the Ramsey's too... I didn't buy that they were fully cleared of involvement - but we'll never know what the entire truth is there.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2008)

Unless a person is a Hannibal Lector type ( his pulse did not change while eating the womans tongue...kinda thing ), some of the tears are probably real, in cases like this. I mean, if you had, at one time, loved the one you murdered, you might very well go to those times. That's why I think it is normal to react to their ' act '. Now, they have to keep it going...and that means they are reaching for the fake tears....or they are thinking about their future prison sentences/needle in arm.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think if my husband or someone I loved were missing, I'd cry, scream, rant and plead to anyone and everyone I thought would listen - especially the press... anything that might help find him/them. But I understand what you mean about ne'er-do-wells also seeking that as an attention-getting outlet. I guess I'm more angry at myself for falling not only for the attention-whoring, but also for a ploy from someone so purely evil and selfish. I generally consider myself a better judge of character - so to me, this either means that I'm slipping, or that guy was _really _good.
> 
> And I agree about the Ramsey's too... I didn't buy that they were fully cleared of involvement - but we'll never know what the entire truth is there.


I remember for a while the old chestnut for kidnapping was that "some young black guy grabbed the kids/jumped in the car/carjacked me" and that was the last I saw of them. A nice, easily stereotyped, difficult to investigate faceless entity to substitute for your own evil, such as the Susan Smith deal where she pushed her kids into the lake and watched them go under.

This is why I don't buy the insanity defense. I don't care if she's schizophrenic or otherwise. When you are detatched enough from reality to watch your own kids drown, burn them up because you think they are possessed, etc. then it's time to punch your ticket. You don't rehabilitate that. You'd pretty much have to claim Borg assimilation as a defense in court to get anywhere with me, and even then I would still say lifetime in a penal colony for you.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This is why I don't buy the insanity defense. I don't care if she's schizophrenic or otherwise. When you are detatched enough from reality to watch your own kids drown, burn them up because you think they are possessed, etc. then it's time to punch your ticket. You don't rehabilitate that. You'd pretty much have to claim Borg assimilation as a defense in court to get anywhere with me, and even then I would still say lifetime in a penal colony for you.



And yet, Picard's return to humanity even after the disaster he caused at Wolf 359, is perfectly acceptable.  Just kiddin'!

And for what it's worth Samantha, your post had me convinced he was innocent too, until I read the last few lines. Admittedly, I was surprised at first that a man would visibly show his suffering to that magnitude, but then again, if the love of my life was legitimately missing, I probably would be a sobbing mess myself. So I just took it as he was that emotional over it - I couldn't begin to imagine the pain people go through in that kind of situation. I agree with Mossy though, in that even though he committed the act, some of his sorrow and grief you saw were likely legitimate shows of his turmoltuous state of mind. I could see why it might be difficult to pick up on the fraud at first. Hindsight is always 20/20. I'm just glad they caught him, and hope he is punished both properly and severely.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I remember for a while the old chestnut for kidnapping was that "some young black guy grabbed the kids/jumped in the car/carjacked me" and that was the last I saw of them. A nice, easily stereotyped, difficult to investigate faceless entity to substitute for your own evil, such as the Susan Smith deal where she pushed her kids into the lake and watched them go under.


Yeah - Chuck and Carol Stuart too - that was a particularly gripping crime that the whole East coast was enraged about. Chuck said the same thing - and it nearly started a race war in Boston. 


mossystate said:


> Unless a person is a Hannibal Lector type ( his pulse did not change while eating the womans tongue...kinda thing ), some of the tears are probably real, in cases like this. I mean, if you had, at one time, loved the one you murdered, you might very well go to those times. That's why I think it is normal to react to their ' act '. Now, they have to keep it going...and that means they are reaching for the fake tears....or they are thinking about their future prison sentences/needle in arm.





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> And for what it's worth Samantha, your post had me convinced he was innocent too, until I read the last few lines. Admittedly, I was surprised at first that a man would visibly show his suffering to that magnitude, but then again, if the love of my life was legitimately missing, I probably would be a sobbing mess myself. So I just took it as he was that emotional over it - I couldn't begin to imagine the pain people go through in that kind of situation. I agree with Mossy though, in that even though he committed the act, some of his sorrow and grief you saw were likely legitimate shows of his turmoltuous state of mind. I could see why it might be difficult to pick up on the fraud at first. Hindsight is always 20/20. I'm just glad they caught him, and hope he is punished both properly and severely.


I suppose there is some genuine emotion coming through the narcissistic tears - because even though they're responsible, the killers could feel genuine sorrow and sadness at the loss. It's bizarre, still - but I guess it makes sense once you explain it that way. I think with William Walsh, it was the loss, but also overwhelming fear like you said, Mossy and Jeeves - about the future. At the time I think I (and probably everyone else) took that as fear for his wife... when it was actually more likely fear of being caught and facing charges.

If the blubbering he did on TV was any true indication of how he's going to handle upcoming frightening consequences - well then he's got quite a ride coming to him. And every inch of it is well deserved.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think if my husband or someone I loved were missing, I'd cry, scream, rant and plead to anyone and everyone I thought would listen - especially the press... anything that might help find him/them. But I understand what you mean about ne'er-do-wells also seeking that as an attention-getting outlet. I guess I'm more angry at myself for falling not only for the attention-whoring, but also for a ploy from someone so purely evil and selfish. I generally consider myself a better judge of character - so to me, this either means that I'm slipping, or that guy was _really _good.
> 
> And I agree about the Ramsey's too... I didn't buy that they were fully cleared of involvement - but we'll never know what the entire truth is there.





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I remember for a while the old chestnut for kidnapping was that "some young black guy grabbed the kids/jumped in the car/carjacked me" and that was the last I saw of them. A nice, easily stereotyped, difficult to investigate faceless entity to substitute for your own evil, such as the Susan Smith deal where she pushed her kids into the lake and watched them go under.
> 
> This is why I don't buy the insanity defense. I don't care if she's schizophrenic or otherwise. When you are detatched enough from reality to watch your own kids drown, burn them up because you think they are possessed, etc. then it's time to punch your ticket. You don't rehabilitate that. You'd pretty much have to claim Borg assimilation as a defense in court to get anywhere with me, and even then I would still say lifetime in a penal colony for you.



My Jr year in high school One of our favorite teachers was Murdered the story was that her husband Owned a Service Master Franchise and Him and his crew were cleaning a Bank in Lawrence Massachusetts. She went to see him and bring him Lunch on the job site, He sent her out to the van to get something and when she didn't return He went to find her. She was found in the van Bludgeoned to death, I went to the wake I shook His hand I offered him My condolences, Later that evening the Police arrested him at his wifes wake, apparently He was having an affair and instead of divorcing her he Brutally murdered Her. 

He had told police originally that he had seen a dark skinned man Black or Hispanic fleeing the scene. conveniently Lawrence has a very prominent Latino Community

And i Remember the Stuart Murder also I was gonna mention but samantha beat me to it


----------



## QueenB (Oct 30, 2008)

h8 is lols. 

i think it's tiring to read posts from people who constantly have mean things to say about EVERYTHING. 

annoying, yes. should i just ignore them? yeah.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2008)

People who capitalize random words and people who don't put a space after a period or comma.

Oh my god,like,that Post is so good.I really Liked it.What about You?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> And yet, Picard's return to humanity even after the disaster he caused at Wolf 359, is perfectly acceptable.  Just kiddin'!



Hey now, not Picard's fault the Federation was too stupid to figure out how to stop a machine was to pull the plug and not try to fry them with a deflector ray lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2008)

There's construction going on across the street and there is near constant beeping from their backing up and it's been going since 8am. It's driving me nuts!! There HAS to be a way to disable those damned beeps!! They were going for 10 hours yesterday with near constant back up beeping. Our apartment is the crappy kind of construction that can't keep their sound out with the windows closed and the door shut. I'm ready to pop some tires in the middle of the night just to get some peace.


----------



## Victim (Oct 30, 2008)

I am dyslexic of Borg. You will be asslaminated.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 30, 2008)

cramps .........


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 30, 2008)

The fact that it's getting closer to winter and I'll be freezing my butt of 75% of the time. Time to break out the chicken soup. :eat1:


----------



## steely (Oct 30, 2008)

Seeing myself for what I really am.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 31, 2008)

QueenB said:


> h8 is lols.
> 
> i think it's tiring to read posts from people who constantly have mean things to say about EVERYTHING.
> 
> annoying, yes. should i just ignore them? yeah.



Agreed! Especially when people are able to make even one word replies sound rude. But then, it's not even worth it to point it out.


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

My seized up neck is annoying me still...it isnt getting any better  *cries*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Men who say they miss talking to you but yet won't send you an email or a chat message even though they are online :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 31, 2008)

My face is swollen up like a beach ball after having my third Fraxel laser treatment. It is so red, I look like a lobster right now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 31, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Shosh. 

I am annoyed at my so-called online friends--the ones I chat with EVERYDAY...who haven't noticed or sent me a message in regard to the fact that I havent been online for 5 days. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 31, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Hope you feel better soon Shosh.
> 
> I am annoyed at my so-called online friends--the ones I chat with EVERYDAY...who haven't noticed or sent me a message in regard to the fact that I havent been online for 5 days. Thanks for caring.




Thanks Terri. Are you ok? Hope so.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 31, 2008)

I need sleep. Had an hour in the last few days and feel like shit and it's really ticking me off


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My face is swollen up like a beach ball after having my third Fraxel laser treatment. It is so red, I look like a lobster right now.



I hope you feel better soon, Shoshie  BTW, I love your new avatar... it is so very springy!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> I need sleep. Had an hour in the last few days and feel like shit and it's really ticking me off



I know what you mean.... it totally annoys me when I start to go through an insomniac period


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 31, 2008)

in Medical Terminology, *ICP* means *intracranial pressure*.

and yet... the only thing that came to my mind during my test today was Insane Clown Posse.

I dont even listen to Insane Clown Posse!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 31, 2008)

Shouldn't that answer count? I mean, it's all the same, right?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 31, 2008)

I am now associating THAT song, with THAT! picture!!!...ack Hopefully, this will pass.


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 31, 2008)

Im annoyed with the fact this is the first time in 14 yrs that I havent had a child to trick or treat with. My girls will be with there dad tonight, and I have no one...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 31, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Shouldn't that answer count? I mean, it's all the same, right?


"Trunk full o' Faygo
Car full o' fat chicks"

ICP likes the big girls.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been sick since Wednesday, and its not getting better


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just heard on the radio that a shopping mall close to me will be having their "_Tree Lighting_" ceremony on Sunday :doh: Can you believe it? I think it is really way too soon for all that


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 31, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> And yet, Picard's return to humanity even after the disaster he caused at Wolf 359, is perfectly acceptable.  Just kiddin'!


 
*NERD ALERT*

The end of that story arc (Season 3 ender, "Best of Both Worlds" episodes FYI) is what told me that the psychology of the 24th century has no relevance to now, but yet in some ways it does. You have someone who is taken over by a cybernetic race, has his tactical knowledge stolen so that he can help destroy about 11,000 officers and a dozen or more ships, but at the end of the story it's his connection to the enemy that allows 'us' (Starfleet) to destroy the Borg (at least that cube, for that time). Now later in the series, his connection is still present (making him a risk to a certain degree, vis-a-vis the First Contact film) which still gives Starfleet an edge.

This dude is taken over, but he is still returned to humanity, given his command back and allowed to continue in his career (getting new tactical information, having the authority and control over the flagship, despite the fact his superiors knew he might still be a risk). How would this ever be allowed to happen in the real world, let alone the military? If Colin Powell had been kidnapped, brainwashed, and had his tactical knowledge stolen from him, and was used to aid the execution of another 9/11, would he be returned to his former position once he was deprogrammed?

The same goes for comic books - how often does the Joker need to go to Arkham Asylum before you realize the man just cannot, will not be rehabilitated, whatever that is according to Gotham standards? It's the coolness of the Justice Lords episode of the Justice League TV show; President Lex Luthor kills the Flash, Superman goes to take him into custody, Lex says bring it on, and a royally pissed off Kal-El fries his head to a cinder. At that point the timeline diverges, and the Justice "Lords" protect the people with extreme prejudice. All the bad guys get lobotomized via heat vision and there's no more crime, but it's a totalitarian state. Again, it works _in theory_.

I have no idea where the fuck this was headed, but anyway, say no to rehabilitated Picard. He inadvertently killed your dad and assimilted your mom (and not in a 'bow chicka bow bow' way, either).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 31, 2008)

*I didn't get the job I really wanted, they have 2 great candidates, and one of em IS NOT ME *


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2008)

A car that decides to have an overheat just after pouring $800 worth of PM into it including belts, hoses, and water pump/timing belt...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 31, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *NERD ALERT*
> TOO MUCH TYPING



I'd respond with my own opinions, but frankly, I can't come up with anything that makes sense other than "I agree with you." LoL That annoys me. I can usually articulate my thoughts on such things, especially considering the discussion includes references to Star Trek, and yet, I feel like a moron. :doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2008)

The fact that it seems only men with significant others seem to want to "date" me... Where are all the single, honest men????? Why don't they like me????


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> The fact that it seems only men with significant others seem to want to "date" me... Where are all the single, honest men????? Why don't they like me????




Men are like Halloween pumpkins. The good looking ones are either already taken or everything in their head has been scraped out with a spoon.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2008)

Victim said:


> Men are like Halloween pumpkins. The good looking ones are either already taken or everything in their head has been scraped out with a spoon.



Thank you! That made me laugh!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Victim said:


> Men are like Halloween pumpkins. The good looking ones are either already taken or everything in their head has been scraped out with a spoon.



Good one!!


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2008)

The auto shop fixed their screw up. No charge. (better not have been...) They bent the crimp the radiator cap screws onto and it was leaking.


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 31, 2008)

That i cant get ahold of my emotions and Im running low on positive thinking, and believing.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Shoshie  BTW, I love your new avatar... it is so very springy!!



Thanks Maria. The swelling as subsided a little today, but it is still swollen somewhat. No pain, no gain as they say.

It is Springtime here in Australia, and I am going to get out this afternoon and go for a walk in the sunshine.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 31, 2008)

Victim said:


> Men are like Halloween pumpkins. The good looking ones are either already taken or everything in their head has been scraped out with a spoon.



OMG that is classic....rep rep rep!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 1, 2008)

I say the stupidest shit when I'm drunk. What I remember probably isn't even the half of it.


----------



## Paul (Nov 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have pulled my neck somehow, and the whole left side of my body is in agony...I actually thought I had had a stroke when I woke up this morning. I don't know what to do about it either.



Bexy,

Get to the doctor. You likely need a referral to a physiotherapist. The sooner you begin treatment the better you will feel. Take some aspirin or ibuprofen to deal with any inflammation and go to your doctor, just to rule out the possibility of anything serious and to for a referral to physiotherapy.

I hope you fell better soon. Please keep us updated,.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 1, 2008)

1) **edit**

2) that my mom's cousin has a heart attack, and he is hospitalized

3) that no one is getting ready to forgive to Mel Gibson

4) that I am so insecure...

5) that I love this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtYBQXIeLRw


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey....dude....it's NOT about you!!!!


----------



## bexy (Nov 1, 2008)

Paul said:


> Bexy,
> 
> Get to the doctor. You likely need a referral to a physiotherapist. The sooner you begin treatment the better you will feel. Take some aspirin or ibuprofen to deal with any inflammation and go to your doctor, just to rule out the possibility of anything serious and to for a referral to physiotherapy.
> 
> I hope you fell better soon. Please keep us updated,.



Thanks Paul, I am going to try the doctor again on Monday.

What makes it worse is I have to go away for a week this coming Wednesday!! That will be fun!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got the hiccups! hic! hic! :doh:


----------



## bexy (Nov 1, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I've got the hiccups! hic! hic! :doh:



BOO

Did that help!?


----------



## PastaRunner (Nov 1, 2008)

Three days ago, my apartment's circuit breaker trips. I think it's because I accidentally ran the microwave while my space heater was still on. Oops. Only the landlord can access the circuit breaker to reset it. He hasn't responded to my voice mail yet. Fortuneately, there is one other circuit that still works, and my computer is plugged into it. But the apples in my refrigerator aren't cold anymore.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL! Nope! Try again!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

Punkin, try eating a teaspoon of sugar. It works for my kids!

Chik


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2008)

Punkin, could it be from stomach acid? I sometimes get hiccups when my diet is too acidy (extra coffee can do it.) Antacids help.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Chik! The hiccups have finally stopped. The only way I've found to stop them is to drink water while holding my breath or just get involved in watching or reading something and eventually they stop. The water method didn't work, but hanging around in here and reading posts did. 

Didn't see you post before I wrote this, Santa. I usually get the hiccups when I've eaten a bit too much. "grin"


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2008)

PastaRunner said:


> Three days ago, my apartment's circuit breaker trips. I think it's because I accidentally ran the microwave while my space heater was still on. Oops. Only the landlord can access the circuit breaker to reset it. He hasn't responded to my voice mail yet. Fortuneately, there is one other circuit that still works, and my computer is plugged into it. But the apples in my refrigerator aren't cold anymore.



i thought i was the only person that liked cold apples.

win!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i thought i was the only person that liked cold apples.
> 
> win!



Hey there Soupy, I prefer cold apples too.


----------



## PastaRunner (Nov 2, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i thought i was the only person that liked cold apples.
> 
> win!



Oh yes, they are Fuji apples. Very tasty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2008)

It's annoying that I seem to prefer my ex-husband when he's a jerk to me rather than when he is nice. It shouldn't make me so sad when he is nice, should it....?


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

Dampish,slightly rainy weather.Blah!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2008)

It's taking forever (or so it seems to me) for this medication to get out of my system!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 3, 2008)

People who make snarky comments...without actually serving any purpose.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 3, 2008)

People who judge others with out all the information


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> It's taking forever (or so it seems to me) for this medication to get out of my system!



Have you tried drinking cranberry juice and water to help filter out your system?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> People who make snarky comments...without actually serving any purpose.





KaliCurves said:


> People who judge others with out all the information



Some people can just be so rude!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

People who think their poop never stinks...nor the poop of their friends/people they like/approve of....just sayin'....most of us human types are pretty selective in our scolding.

---
I am annoyed that this sinus..thing...is making me a lil dizzy..wooooo. Ok, that was two things...oops!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who think their poop never stinks...nor the poop of their friends/people they like/approve of....just sayin'....most of us human types are pretty selective in our scolding.
> 
> ---
> I am annoyed that this sinus..thing...is making me a lil dizzy..wooooo. Ok, that was two things...oops!!



Mucinex should help you with that.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 3, 2008)

People who are so miserable in their own lives that they have nothing better to do but tear down others who are effervescently happy and not afraid to show it. Jealousy speaks volumes about a person's character.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 3, 2008)

Im so using my rep up tonight!!:bow:




Lovelyone said:


> People who are so miserable in their own lives that they have nothing better to do but tear down others who are effervescently happy and not afraid to show it. Jealousy speaks volumes about a person's character.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2008)

Oy. Y'all quit it before a mod is forced to change the title of this thread to "The Thread for Passive Aggressive Comments" or some such nonsense. 

I am annoyed that my work has just implemented a policy in which dressy jeans are no longer allowed, so my co-workers and I now have to wear fancy pants to the office. FANCY PANTS, like... like... like breeches and pantaloons and leather chaps!


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm happy that my niece finally went home.
Editted to add in reason for annoyance:...and took her crying screaming baby with her.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 3, 2008)

***Hugs Tracijo*** Things have been settled! Bad timing on posts and lots of mis-communication!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 4, 2008)

People who can't stand when somebody else is getting any attention, and they have to jump in for more..and more. 



don't guess..you might be wrong...or....guess...that's ok, too


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who think their poop never stinks





mariac1966 said:


> Mucinex should help you with that.


I lol'd.


----------



## Cors (Nov 4, 2008)

Annoyingly loud alarm clocks that wake me up in the morning because their owners are too busy snoozing. :/


----------



## Hazel Eyes (Nov 4, 2008)

Not to sound too melodramatic, but I was having a good and decent mope in my room today about the 'joys' of single life when I started to hear music getting louder down the road. Then, suddenly a car pulls up and stops right out the front of my house blaring a silly love song full blast and parks there for awhile. Luckily enough I stopped myself from screaming abuse out the window and just started laughing at the irony.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 4, 2008)

Being told to put my cell phone away 20 minutes into a 7 1/2 hour shift.....how i'm still sane right now is anyone's guess.

I need an Ipod BADLY


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2008)

Hazel Eyes said:


> silly love song




 ?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 4, 2008)

Waking up 15 minutes before my alarm goes off...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Waking up 15 minutes before my alarm goes off...



Gah! I hate that. It's like being robbed of those last few minutes of precious sleep.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like everyone hates alarm clocks! I have the same complaint: Having the alarm go off in the middle of a really good dream. Sigh!


----------



## kayrae (Nov 4, 2008)

intolerance


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 4, 2008)

Three things today (so what if it's only 'one' in the thread title):

1) Uncooperative kids who don't want to put on a shirt just because they don't wanna. No other reason. I found putting them shirtless in the chest freezer for 2 minutes or so helps (KIDDING). Plus he found that bag of crinkle cuts at the bottom that I've been looking for for almost 2 months.

2) People who not only ask IF you voted, but for whom. It's none of your GOD-DAMN business who I voted for you McCain-loving fancypants. If I voted for him, I'm a codger lover, if I vote for Obama, even though I classify as a Libertarian/Green/Jedi party based on my attitudes, I'm still a lefty 'librul'. Same for people who ask what church you go to (I always say I don't go to one, because you can pretty much sacrifice an animal anywhere).

3) Canned chili that does not contain the disclaimer "this will blow your ass APART". I know the "WITH BEANS" label usually indicates this as such but jesus marumba, I need an isolation tent today and a time-released Febreeze dispenser. Maybe the beans are just alien seed pods containing Martian gnomes that hack at your colon lining with pickaxes and insert gas cylinders full of methane.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 4, 2008)

Being sick, haveing school shit i need to do, and my cds sitting in a warehouse instead of being delieverd.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Three things today (so what if it's only 'one' in the thread title):
> 
> 1) Uncooperative kids who don't want to put on a shirt just because they don't wanna. No other reason. I found putting them shirtless in the chest freezer for 2 minutes or so helps (KIDDING). Plus he found that bag of crinkle cuts at the bottom that I've been looking for for almost 2 months.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on #1, laughed out loud at #2, and you damn bloody lost me at #3, Admiral. We all know that good people just don't move their bowels. Or at least, they don't rearrange the letters of the alphabet in an astonishingly graphic way of describing how they dooooooooooooo  and :doh: and <insert hurling emoticon here> and  again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 4, 2008)

The one thing annoying me right now are my next door neighbours, who have done everything then can to cause trouble for me and my mum ever since my dad passed away and today they stuck again.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 4, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm with you on #1, laughed out loud at #2, and you damn bloody lost me at #3, Admiral. We all know that good people just don't move their bowels. Or at least, they don't rearrange the letters of the alphabet in an astonishingly graphic way of describing how they dooooooooooooo  and :doh: and <insert hurling emoticon here> and  again. Rinse and repeat.


Why do you care? Girls don't fart, anyway.


----------



## Melian (Nov 4, 2008)

This started off as simply "stupid," but upgraded to "annoying" when it happened three times....Americans asking me if I voted today


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 4, 2008)

My dog, Miss Farts-a-lot.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> 2) People who not only ask IF you voted, but for whom. It's none of your GOD-DAMN business who I voted for you McCain-loving fancypants.



Inquiring minds want to know>>>> Who did you vote for?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Inquiring minds want to know>>>> Who did you vote for?



You mean, it's not obvious?

I'd bet a year's salary that the Admiral is an Obamination


----------



## mossystate (Nov 4, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean, it's not obvious?
> 
> I'd bet a year's salary that the Admiral is an Obamination




I told my roomie...who is not even ALLOWED to vote...that I voted for McCain. The look on his face......priceless....

Hmmmm, might be fun to guess what Dimmer might have changed their vote, once in the booth.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 4, 2008)

I am feeling so sick today on election day.

I have a heavy cold and am aching all over. I need some chicken soup.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bratty 11 yr olds who like to fuck around with my time.


It's a damn good thing I'm getting paid to deal with her.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Bank of America


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 4, 2008)

Too friggin' much at the moment.
Work, family, males, not being atble to sleep at 1am.
AHH!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 4, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Bank of America



I second that one, sheesh....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 4, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My dog, Miss Farts-a-lot.



Did she eat Admiral Snackbar's chili?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ I'd rather a dog with gas than a dog in MAJOR heat!!!


----------



## Haunted (Nov 4, 2008)

That He Can Still Push Her Buttons and Upset her with just a couple words and I Have to sit here powerless


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> ^^ I'd rather a dog with gas than a dog in MAJOR heat!!!



Well said, TJC. :bow:

 *_leaves thread*_


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 4, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean, it's not obvious?
> 
> I'd bet a year's salary that the Admiral is an Obamination


I voted for Kodos 

Come on, it's a two party system; vote independent and THROW YOUR VOTE AWAY!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 4, 2008)

People who boo.

I think it is incredibly rude and disrespectful.... regardless of who you're doing it to and what you're doing it about.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 4, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> People who boo.
> 
> I think it is incredibly rude and disrespectful.... regardless of who you're doing it to and what you're doing it about.



BOOOOOOOOOOO Creepy Foot Doctor


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2008)

Haunted said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOO Creepy Foot Doctor



hooraaaaaay beer!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

I am a booze wimp....I need to boo the couple of Maker Mark shots I just threw back......


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 5, 2008)

Smartasses annoy me too.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am a booze wimp....I need to boo the couple of Maker Mark shots I just threw back......



Oh hell no!!! never Boo The Whiskey


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Smartasses annoy me too.




* pours Jeep a tall one.....hic *


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * pours Jeep a tall one.....hic *



Have any vodka?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Have any vodka?



Grey Goose ok with you?....comin right up!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2008)

The 'teens' on this site that post pictures of their cleavage or near nakedness or bellies or skin PERIOD. 


I'm not prude, but it seems....dirty. And worries me a bit. 18 yo's aren't adults to me and posting gratuitous pictures is somewhat crossing the line in my brain.

Am I weird? I don't know.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 5, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I voted for Kodos
> 
> Come on, it's a two party system; vote independent and THROW YOUR VOTE AWAY!!!



I'm giving props to the Simpsons reference - that episode was priceless.

So I went to vote today... Had about a dozen positions to vote on... And at least 8 of them, I had no choice. Only one option. And they were all the same party. I refuse to say which party, but it pissed me off more that there were NO options, rather than it wasn't MY preference.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 5, 2008)

You know what's annoying? When you're in the shower, washing your face, and all of the sudden, the water temperature drops 20 degrees because someone else in the house turned their shower on.


Phenomenal way to wake up.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 5, 2008)

i smell like buffalo wings and it's grossing me out


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i smell like buffalo wings and it's grossing me out



Now I want buffalo wings. *sigh*


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 5, 2008)

It's my day off and I have nothing to do...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The 'teens' on this site that post pictures of their cleavage or near nakedness or bellies or skin PERIOD.
> 
> 
> I'm not prude, but it seems....dirty. And worries me a bit. 18 yo's aren't adults to me and posting gratuitous pictures is somewhat crossing the line in my brain.
> ...



But 20-year-old guys posting pics like those, that's totally fine, right?

If you don't like the pics, don't look at them.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> But 20-year-old guys posting pics like those, that's totally fine, right?
> 
> Don't like, don't look.



Sure.... Cause that's exactly what she said.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> But 20-year-old guys posting pics like those, that's totally fine, right?
> 
> If you don't like the pics, don't look at them.




I think you missed my point. But thanks for acting like an ass.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I think you missed my point. But thanks for acting like an ass.



He's got a point, why are you offended by teenagers dressing raunchy when there are hordes of people in their 20's and 30's dressing raunchy?

The fact is everyone here is legal or else they would have been banned. Its not like they're underaged kids posing nude (which is illegal by the way).

Seriously, what's the difference between a 19 year old web model and a 29 year old web model, both made the choice to be what they are. Why yell at the teens for doing it?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2008)

that i am off today and stranded at home.

i want to go get a newspaper. i want to go celebrate with people that feel like i do. instead, here i sit. BOOOOO.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> He's got a point, why are you offended by teenagers dressing raunchy when there are hordes of people in their 20's and 30's dressing raunchy?
> 
> The fact is everyone here is legal or else they would have been banned. Its not like they're underaged kids posing nude (which is illegal by the way).
> 
> Seriously, what's the difference between a 19 year old web model and a 29 year old web model, both made the choice to be what they are. Why yell at the teens for doing it?



You really think so? And when did I yell? Did you actually ask him if he got my point or are you psychic?

It makes me uncomfortable FOR THEM. Mainly because there are SO many creepy creeps online and showing risque pictures can be a bit scary. It sure doesn't surprise me that YOU feel this way though. Haha.

Legal, blah blah. The legal age of 'consent' is pretty creepy too. I think many of these young people jump into this picture taking thing with no thought to the potential consequences. And I was NOT talking about 'webmodels'. They don't factor into my thought process.

When you're young you do stupid things. But in this day and age, showing pictures of your body without full thought about the potential can come back to bite you in the ass sometime or bring on unwarranted attention.

You might have actually got what I was saying if you were a bit more mature.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> He's got a point, why are you offended by teenagers dressing raunchy when there are hordes of people in their 20's and 30's dressing raunchy?
> 
> The fact is everyone here is legal or else they would have been banned. Its not like they're underaged kids posing nude (which is illegal by the way).
> 
> Seriously, what's the difference between a 19 year old web model and a 29 year old web model, both made the choice to be what they are. Why yell at the teens for doing it?



I'll reiterate. 

Sure. Cause that's exactly what she said.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

Exaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaactly....it's true....* nods *


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2008)

Paper due on Monday. Had two months to write it. Have I started it? Ha!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2008)

underaged kids posing nude is illegal? no wai. lemme check! 

note to self. never google is *underaged kids posing nude * illegal ever again


----------



## QueenB (Nov 5, 2008)

really cold.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 5, 2008)

Silly Surly. That'll teach you to post about being concerned for others, eh?

See, I can speak Canada.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You really think so? And when did I yell? Did you actually ask him if he got my point or are you psychic?
> 
> It makes me uncomfortable FOR THEM. Mainly because there are SO many creepy creeps online and showing risque pictures can be a bit scary. It sure doesn't surprise me that YOU feel this way though. Haha.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my name is Shawn Spencer and I'm psychic...lol

Seriously, wanna take a few more jabs at me? Go ahead...the old me would tear you to pieces but I'm done with that stage and will take the high road instead.

My point was these girls DO know what they are doing or else they would pull out, I've seen many girls come and go in the community over the years but some who are my age have been around as long as I have. Some very highly regarded females that post pictures are YOUNGER than I am, are you going to tell them to keep their clothes on?

Your point about the creeps is valid, however most webmasters have strict instructions on how to deal with customers, freaks, etc. Plus if there's ever a seriously problem they'd do something about it themselves. Just because someone is 18 doesn't mean he or she can't think for themselves. Everyone deals with creeps, even the crusty blowhards that contribute nothing positive to dimensions probably gets a "how much do you weigh" pm every now and then,

"These girls are just jumping into this picture thing blah blah blah heedy heedy hee hiddy hiddy ho" I admit some of them don't know what they are getting themselves into, but its their right to find out. You have no idea how much of a good thing it is to tell a teenage fat girl that she looks good. The pictures these young girls post are being accepted and enjoyed by the members on the board, and the positive feedback the members give only makes a girl feel better about herself. Yes, there are creeps out there, but there are good guys around that can be respectful and helpful.

The point about showing pix on the net will come back to haunt you applies to everyone, not just young girls. I know a lot of women who can't do pictures because of family members, co-workers or students finding out about it. Its not about age, its about social situation. A 35 year old mother of 2 that works as a high school teacher is just as risk to have pix come back to bite them as much as an 18 year old high school/college girl.

You think I'm being immature by backing Kevin up? Why don't you stop bitching about people posting pictures, most of them know what they are doing and the ones that don't, well they will leave eventually. Some teens want to be appreciated and accepted, this is one way for them to do it.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure... Cause that's exactly what she said.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Annoyed at only one thing and refuse to find the thread for multiple things.

2. This thread ALWAYS annoys me, I think annoyance is catching. 

3. I have a ANNOYING pain my right side upper back area that has the hypochondriac in me worried I cracked a rib or maybe just pulled a muscle coughing (or have the lung cancer). Even more annoyed my doctor won't see me for over a week.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> 3. I have a ANNOYING pain my right side upper back area that has the hypochondriac in me worried I cracked a rib or maybe just pulled a muscle coughing (or have the lung cancer). Even more annoyed my doctor won't see me for over a week.



Maybe it's an ingrown toenail.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> 3. I have a ANNOYING pain my right side upper back area that has the hypochondriac in me worried I cracked a rib or maybe just pulled a muscle coughing (or have the lung cancer). Even more annoyed my doctor won't see me for over a week.



That sucks, I know what ya mean though. I always assume the worst. I hope you feel better soon with as lil' doctor hassle as possible.


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> underaged kids posing nude is illegal? no wai. lemme check!
> 
> note to self. never google is *underaged kids posing nude * illegal ever again



I see your "underaged kids posing nude illegal" and raise you a "facial tumor lump mass sick."

At least one of the searches will give you an erection.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2008)

Mini said:


> I see your "underaged kids posing nude illegal" and raise you a "facial tumor lump mass sick."
> 
> At least one of the searches will give you an erection.



Yeah, some people were content with watching the playboy channel static when they were younger to get their occasional boob sighting. I was ahead of the curve though. 

Discovery Health Channel. <3

If you put marshmallows on a plate and put them in the microwave for 10 seconds, it'll look a little like something that I just witnessed from googling "facial tumor lump mass sick" 

Dammit, now I want a s'more.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mini said:


> I see your "underaged kids posing nude illegal" and raise you a "facial tumor lump mass sick."
> 
> At least one of the searches will give you an erection.



I got an erection just *thinking* about facial tumors.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, some people were content with watching the playboy channel static when they were younger to get their occasional boob sighting. I was ahead of the curve though.
> 
> Discovery Health Channel. <3



Psh, you people and your TV.

I did it old school, with magazines like _National Geographic_.


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, some people were content with watching the playboy channel static when they were younger to get their occasional boob sighting. I was ahead of the curve though.
> 
> Discovery Health Channel. <3



Many's a time I've rubbed one out on those exploitative "Look at what's wrong with THIS guy"-style shows.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah, my name is Shawn Spencer and I'm psychic...lol
> 
> Seriously, wanna take a few more jabs at me? Go ahead...the old me would tear you to pieces but I'm done with that stage and will take the high road instead.
> 
> ...



"the old me would tear you to pieces"

Honey, you couldn't tear me to pieces if I gave you your very own set of Ginsu knives. You are MISSING the point.

But because you're sensitive about your age i'm going to let it slide for the most part. And I wasn't bitching, I was showing concern. A 35 year old woman has a lot more experience than an 18 yo and if you can't figure that out you have bigger problems than just _trying_ to argue with me. You really need to read things more clearly. Mind-boggling.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Silly Surly. That'll teach you to post about being concerned for others, eh?
> 
> See, I can speak Canada.




I know. But there I go, using my brain again. :doh:


----------



## PastaRunner (Nov 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You know what's annoying? When you're in the shower, washing your face, and all of the sudden, the water temperature drops 20 degrees because someone else in the house turned their shower on.
> 
> Phenomenal way to wake up.



My shower has the same problem too. But the water flow also goes down too. I can't stand that.


----------



## PastaRunner (Nov 5, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> People who boo.
> 
> I think it is incredibly rude and disrespectful.... regardless of who you're doing it to and what you're doing it about.



I notice you posted this approx. when McCain gave his concession speech. I was disappointed to hear the booing during that.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

It's like having someone on your team...that you don't want on your team......like someone who is doing their best to belong on the team...and you go between feeling annoyed..and embarrassed for them.


----------



## PastaRunner (Nov 5, 2008)

Drivers who tailgate me. There's just something about them appearing so closely in my rear view mirror that bugs me. I wish they all knew that a deer could jump out in front of me suddenly; requiring me to slam my brakes.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

PastaRunner said:


> Drivers who tailgate me. There's just something about them appearing so closely in my rear view mirror that bugs me. I wish they all knew that a deer could jump out in front of me suddenly; requiring me to slam my brakes.



I usually roll the window down Slam on the brakes as i Yell Damn Cat !!!! Then watch their face in the rear View Priceless even better if thy are holding a fresh hot cup of coffee


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I usually roll the window down Slam on the brakes as i Yell Damn Cat !!!! Then watch their face in the rear View Priceless even better if thy are holding a fresh hot cup of coffee



Yikes!

I understand the sentiment behind your feelings, but is risking an accident really worth all that?


----------



## furious styles (Nov 5, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> 2. This thread ALWAYS annoys me, I think annoyance is catching.



second .


----------



## Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I understand the sentiment behind your feelings, but is risking an accident really worth all that?



Sorry traci I'm not always Literal !!!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

Geeez, TraciJoJo....buy yourself a sense of humor.......


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 5, 2008)

Kidney stones. I tend to get them after being on an antibiotics cycle. Thought it was just a muscle pull from all the asthma and coughing, but that little tickle up my tweeter is the telltale sign.

Looks like it's cranberry juice and 8,000 gallons of water for the next two days until I get the magical 'wiener urchin' out so he can say hello to my commode.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Geeez, TraciJoJo....buy yourself a sense of humor.......



Two years ago, I rear-ended some moron who slammed on his brakes. It wasn't a road rage incident. It was simply inattentive driving on my part, and (I think) intentional on his. He had a lengthy history of being struck from behind. And I do wish that were literal AND figurative 

At any rate, we settled his bogus injury claims submitted by his *chiropractor *(that he missed 0 days of work to recuperate from) last year. $6000. 

A costly lesson for moi. And as a gift that just keeps on giving, monthly reminders in the form of higher insurance premiums.

So no, I don't have a sense of humor about this issue. No. None. Nada. Not at all. Uh uh. Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Two years ago, I rear-ended some moron who slammed on his brakes. It wasn't a road rage incident. It was simply inattentive driving on my part, and (I think) intentional on his. He had a lengthy history of being struck from behind. And I do wish that were literal AND figurative
> 
> At any rate, we settled his bogus injury claims submitted by his *chiropractor *(that he missed 0 days of work to recuperate from) last year. $6000.
> 
> ...



Well...that sucks.....biiiiiiiig ones!...what a fucker!

Now, could you give me your life story, so I can know what I should not laught at???


----------



## Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Well...that sucks.....biiiiiiiig ones!...what a fucker!
> 
> Now, could you give me your life story, so I can know what I should not laught at???



Touche!!!! 

View attachment mossy rep.jpg


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 5, 2008)

Well it's Guy Fawkes night here and the fucking fireworks keep waking up my toddler! 

Bastards! Why can't they have quiet fireworks in my neighbourhood? Why? whY?????? 

Bastards.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Touche!!!!




Ummmm....not really.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmm....not really.



whatever, I'm Taking My ball and going Home !


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2008)

Haunted said:


> whatever, I'm Taking My ball and going Home !



Mossything hates me, tis true. But only selectively, and usually every other Tuesday and Friday.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossything hates me, tis true. But only selectively, and usually every other Tuesday and Friday.



it definitely feels slightly Bipolar around hear at times LOL:bounce:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossything hates me, tis true. But only selectively, and usually every other Tuesday and Friday.



I have to recharge my bitter batteries.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Touche!!!!



Mossy has a really nice tushayyyy 


man i crack myself up :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> man i crack myself up :happy:



speaking of cracks and nice tushayyyyy's....you silly fuck

View attachment 53149


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Mossy has a really nice tushayyyy
> 
> 
> man i crack myself up :happy:


I was going to ask if mossy fills up her bitter batteries with booty butter, but then the alliteration fairy came by and told me to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Suze (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm starting to getting asthma symptoms from the cold weather. i was hoping it would just be a one time thing, but this will be my 3rd year with a shitty throat. 

arrgh.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

PastaRunner said:


> I notice you posted this approx. when McCain gave his concession speech. I was disappointed to hear the booing during that.



I agree that was rather annoying! Even though I am not a fan of McCain, he still deserved respect during his speech.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I have to recharge my bitter batteries.



Are your batteries..............big?



KHayes666 said:


> I second that one, sheesh....



I third it....



goofy girl said:


> Mossy has a really nice tushayyyy
> 
> 
> man i crack myself up :happy:



I already told you about me and Mossy....... 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I was going to ask if mossy fills up her bitter batteries with booty butter, but then the alliteration fairy came by and told me to shut the fuck up.




No no that was the GREEN EYED fairy that told you that.......because only *I* gets to talk about Monique's..........batteries.......


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are your batteries..............big?



Well if Mossy's batteries aren't...big enough for you...my cheesecake's always here


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just looking...not touching!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Now, could you give me your life story, so I can know what I should not laught at???



Well, since you're asking. I'd really rather that you didn't laugh at anything, at all. 

Except maybe Disney cartoons. I'm fairly certain that I've no issues with that.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2008)

I accidentally brushed against Mossy's new avatar (very hot!) :smitten: and must've broke the skin or something....all this stuff is oozing out.  Sorry.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Well if Mossy's batteries aren't...big enough for you...my cheesecake's always here



I knew there was a GOOD reason to like you  



goofy girl said:


> I was just looking...not touching!!



I saw you TOUCHE ING her!!!!


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, since you're asking. I'd really rather that you didn't laugh at anything, at all.
> 
> Except maybe Disney cartoons. I'm fairly certain that I've no issues with that.



Except for Snow White. She was the first cartoon feminist.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I knew there was a GOOD reason to like you
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you TOUCHE ING her!!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh man that was funny heeheehee


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

* chooses to believe that all these posts mentioning my name...is a good thing *

* seeing Steve Perry...prancing around in a pair of reeeeeaaalllly tight jeans, singing...' don't stop, belieeeeeeving...hold on to that feeee--ee-eee-eeeeling ' *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * chooses to believe that all these posts mentioning my name...is a good thing *
> 
> * seeing Steve Perry...prancing around in a pair of reeeeeaaalllly tight jeans, singing...' don't stop, belieeeeeeving...hold on to that feeee--ee-eee-eeeeling ' *




You seem disappointed that no one has grabbed your ass yet......


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You seem disappointed that no one has grabbed your ass yet......



I am one of those worthless fat women who have not enough ass for a grab..........can't you please stop making me feel so down on myself? Do you get some sick kick fro......mmmmm.....oh....of course you do!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2008)

quite the thread derailment


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

See?...you got it right back on track!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No no that was the GREEN EYED fairy that told you that.......because only *I* gets to talk about Monique's..........batteries.......


Why do I get the mental image of mossy engaging her batteries, and having it be like the house lighting scene (mainly at time index 1:40) in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> quite the thread derailment



Mossy was evidently the one thing annoying us, Surly. We got it sorted out.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2008)

It's true...I really am super annoying.


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 6, 2008)

Some idiot smashed my windshield on my car with a brick,stopping me ,once again being with my love ,aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh so pissed off !!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm awake waaay too early and bored out my mind... it's really pissing me off seeing my fiance deep in sleep still... i'm madly jealous  lol

Still, he looks mega cute sleeping like a baby :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

My husband has been layed off from work!


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 6, 2008)

*This bugs me too, but I think mostly it's because I'm jealous that their boobies look better than mine! :doh:*



Surlysomething said:


> The 'teens' on this site that post pictures of their cleavage or near nakedness or bellies or skin PERIOD.
> 
> 
> I'm not prude, but it seems....dirty. And worries me a bit. 18 yo's aren't adults to me and posting gratuitous pictures is somewhat crossing the line in my brain.
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My husband has been layed off from work!



Ouch! I hope it doesn't last for long.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Some idiot smashed my windshield on my car with a brick,stopping me ,once again being with my love ,aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh so pissed off !!!!!!



That happened to me once-but they kicked it in. What a pain in the ass! (and a $300 deductible)


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *This bugs me too, but I think mostly it's because I'm jealous that their boobies look better than mine! :doh:*





Haha. No jealousy here!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The 'teens' on this site that post pictures of their cleavage or near nakedness or bellies or skin PERIOD.
> 
> 
> I'm not prude, but it seems....dirty. And worries me a bit. 18 yo's aren't adults to me and posting gratuitous pictures is somewhat crossing the line in my brain.
> ...



Tina I hear you. I recently felt very concerned about pics I saw of a very young 18 year old webmodel that was being touted as a "Gainer".

Tina you should have seen this young lady. So sweet and a real little baby face. She was so young, and I just felt concerned that she may not understand the implications of her decision to pose for those kind of pics and "Gain" at that age.
I also had the feeling that she may be being exploited by those older and more world wise. 

There are a lot of bloody sharks out there.

That is how I felt. 





Surlysomething said:


> "the old me would tear you to pieces"
> 
> Honey, you couldn't tear me to pieces if I gave you your very own set of Ginsu knives. You are MISSING the point.
> 
> But because you're sensitive about your age i'm going to let it slide for the most part. And I wasn't bitching, I was showing concern. A 35 year old woman has a lot more experience than an 18 yo and if you can't figure that out you have bigger problems than just _trying_ to argue with me. You really need to read things more clearly. Mind-boggling.



I agree wholeheartedly. I am a different person at 38 than I was at 18.

I think that it is up to us as older women to look out for and show care and concern towards younger women. 

Good on you Tina for voicing your concerns.


----------



## intraultra (Nov 6, 2008)

70 degrees tomorrow? Really?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Tina I hear you. I recently felt very concerned about pics I saw of a very young 18 year old webmodel that was being touted as a "Gainer".
> 
> Tina you should have seen this young lady. So sweet and a real little baby face. She was so young, and I just felt concerned that she may not understand the implications of her decision to pose for those kind of pics and "Gain" at that age.
> I also had the feeling that she may be being exploited by those older and more world wise.
> ...



Obviously it's up to them to do what they want with their bodies because it's legal etc. I still worry about it though. I wish the age of consent and legal matters etc matched the legal drinking age in the US.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> My husband has been layed off from work!



I'm so sorry, I hope it won't last long and I hope he keeps his spirit up.


----------



## Saxphon (Nov 6, 2008)

For breakfast this morning, I was enjoying several bowls of cold cereal ..... until I ran out of milk (sigh). Never got my fill.

Oh well, there is always lunch!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 6, 2008)

3rd round of house hunting on saturday. Annoyed that I haven't found "the one" yet to put a bid on let alone get. And the mystery of an ex calling but not leaving a message.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am one of those worthless fat women who have not enough ass for a grab..........can't you please stop making me feel so down on myself? Do you get some sick kick fro......mmmmm.....oh....of course you do!



You have plenty of good stuff to grab so no worries 



Santaclear said:


> Mossy was evidently the one thing annoying us, Surly. We got it sorted out.



She bothers me more than annoys me.....oh Monique always leaves me feeling......quite.......bothered.......:batting:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm annoyed that the "holiday season" seems to start earlier and earlier each year. Go ahead and call me Scrooge, but there was a full blown Santa + jazz band concert in the parking lot of Borders tonight. One of the local radio stations has also started playing non-stop Christmas music.

I think it's just a _smidgen_ early.

It could be because I am of the Jewish persuasion, but I thought the official kick-off to Christmas-related stuff was supposed to be the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have plenty of good stuff to grab so no worries
> She bothers me more than annoys me.....oh Monique always leaves me feeling......quite.......bothered.......:batting:



Shhhhhh...we must not derail! Just tell me..... the secret............how can I annoy you??!!??:blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that the "holiday season" seems to start earlier and earlier each year. Go ahead and call me Scrooge, but there was a full blown Santa + jazz band concert in the parking lot of Borders tonight. One of the local radio stations has also started playing non-stop Christmas music.
> 
> I think it's just a _smidgen_ early.
> 
> It could be because I am of the Jewish persuasion, but I thought the official kick-off to Christmas-related stuff was supposed to be the day after Thanksgiving.



Agreed agreed agreed.

For me the holiday season doesn't start until after Thanksgiving. Sometimes just before, depending on circumstances... but nonetheless, it's a gradual slipping-into of the spirit. Unfortunately, so many places go into full-out Christmas mode right away after Thanksgiving, and this year it won't be long after Halloween so that they can make back the revenue they lost during the market dive this autumn.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Agreed agreed agreed.
> 
> For me the holiday season doesn't start until after Thanksgiving. Sometimes just before, depending on circumstances... but nonetheless, it's a gradual slipping-into of the spirit. Unfortunately, so many places go into full-out Christmas mode right away after Thanksgiving, and this year it won't be long after Halloween so that they can make back the revenue they lost during the market dive this autumn.


 

But..but...my Thanksgiving is in October....


----------



## Shosh (Nov 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that the "holiday season" seems to start earlier and earlier each year. Go ahead and call me Scrooge, but there was a full blown Santa + jazz band concert in the parking lot of Borders tonight. One of the local radio stations has also started playing non-stop Christmas music.
> 
> I think it's just a _smidgen_ early.
> 
> It could be because I am of the Jewish persuasion, but I thought the official kick-off to Christmas-related stuff was supposed to be the day after Thanksgiving.



Well I had a visit this week from two Chabad rabbis from the city. I live in the country.

They brought with them a new Chanukiah and candles as a gift for me. They are a lil early also.

Oh well there are worse things in life to get stressed about, no?

Enjoy!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh well there are worse things in life to get stressed about, no?



You apparently have never had to listen to Christmas music for eight and a half straight hours.

It's like a little troll with a chisel and hammer, chipping away at your sanity.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You apparently have never had to listen to Christmas music for eight and a half straight hours.
> 
> It's like a little troll with a chisel and hammer, chipping away at your sanity.



Yeah you are probably right, it would drive me nuts.:bow:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that the "holiday season" seems to start earlier and earlier each year. Go ahead and call me Scrooge, but there was a full blown Santa + jazz band concert in the parking lot of Borders tonight. One of the local radio stations has also started playing non-stop Christmas music.
> 
> I think it's just a _smidgen_ early.
> 
> It could be because I am of the Jewish persuasion, but I thought the official kick-off to Christmas-related stuff was supposed to be the day after Thanksgiving.



I saw Christmas stuff being put out on the shelves before Halloween!
And I just saw in the TV Guide that How The Grinch Stole Christmas is going to be on TV next week already! 
I start to feel officially Christmassy on Thanksgiving when I watch the Thanksgiving Day Parade and see Santa at the end (I always wave back to him!) and then watch Miracle on 34th Street right after.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wal Mart had Christmas ornaments on display in early October, i think. 


Don't get me wrong- I am all for the Christmas spirit... it's just a little hard to get into when it's 80 degrees out and Santa looks like he's shvitzing his ass off.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Wal Mart had Christmas ornaments on display in early October, i think.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong- I am all for the Christmas spirit... it's just a little hard to get into when it's 80 degrees out and Santa looks like he's shvitzing his ass off.



 Christmas time is actually summertime in Australia, so that is what is normal here.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm so sorry, I hope it won't last long and I hope he keeps his spirit up.



Thanks, Sugar! I hope it won't last long either. Hubby is doing his best to keep positive about it, but when I got home this evening, he was already in bed, much earlier than usual. Sigh!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Retailers are predicting a very poor profit making holiday season due to the economy this year, so they have started their Holiday spiel twice as early.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 7, 2008)

Im annoyed that the swelling in my feet wont go down!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Im annoyed that the swelling in my feet wont go down!!!


 Misty, I started sleeping with a pillow under my feet, and drinking lots and lots of water...it has worked like a charm. They still swell when I sit at the computer too long, but when I wake up in the morning, I have my regular-sized feet back.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

how can someone say they love you one minute and then stop talking to you the next without giving you an explanation as to why or what the problem is???? :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

Religions...all of them....every single one of them are the same, with different colors of paint.....blah...or should I say....baaaaaaaa.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 7, 2008)

I have two things..
I am out of coca-cola classic and have no way to get some more tonight
and even though the election is over....it's not OVER.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 7, 2008)

Having to muzzle myself, and not being able to say what I truely want to say because I do not want to get an infraction.

Thems the rules I guess. They are there for a reason.

Maybe I can just yell everything I want to say into my pillow.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2008)

I like the idea of many Dimensions posters wearing muzzles.

Sitting at the computer, typing. 

Grrrr.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2008)

People who continue to spread rumors and lies about me. 

Anxiety attacks.

Not enough sleep.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

Going to bed and waking up with throbbing pain in my feet for 4 straight days


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Im annoyed that the swelling in my feet wont go down!!!





JoyJoy said:


> Misty, I started sleeping with a pillow under my feet, and drinking lots and lots of water...it has worked like a charm. They still swell when I sit at the computer too long, but when I wake up in the morning, I have my regular-sized feet back.



Drinking an 8oz (or more) glass of warm water with a fresh lemon squeezed into it helps a great deal too. Lemon is a natural diuretic.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't stop sneezing...

And I had a really bad dream last night.


----------



## Sirkaril (Nov 7, 2008)

The people working on their car outside my window around 6 am this morning.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2008)

My sinuses are drying out, it seems, which means that they're getting irritated and I'm now leaking a tiny trickle of blood out of my left nostril.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

I was going to make a new thread on the main board for this, but eh, it's not that big of a deal, but yeah, lately I've just been feeling hopeless and frustrated about size acceptance and that I want so desperately to help move it forward .. but I've got zero clue on how to do that or where to even begin. I love how this place has helped so many people accept and even love themselves, but I wish I could think of something to help more people get into the idea of it all. 

Blah. It's been bothering the hell out of me lately.


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to make a new thread on the main board for this, but eh, it's not that big of a deal, but yeah, lately I've just been feeling hopeless and frustrated about size acceptance and that I want so desperately to help move it forward .. but I've got zero clue on how to do that or where to even begin. I love how this place has helped so many people accept and even love themselves, but I wish I could think of something to help more people get into the idea of it all.
> 
> Blah. It's been bothering the hell out of me lately.



Have you tried brute force?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I actually got a Blackjack off eBay to strike people with but they just become too dazed and stop paying attention .. and than I get mad because I think they're avoiding the issue and than I keep hitting them and I actually think I need a place to lay low now. 

Although, I am thinking about starting a new size acceptance organization called BLUDGEON FOR BELIEF. However my slogan of "If you love something, bludgeon it" needs work.


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I actually got a Blackjack off eBay to strike people with but they just become too dazed and stop paying attention .. and than I get mad because I think they're avoiding the issue and than I keep hitting them and I actually think I need a place to lay low now.
> 
> Although, I am thinking about starting a new size acceptance organization called BLUDGEON FOR BELIEF. However my slogan of "If you love something, bludgeon it" needs work.



Quitter. Ugh. 

View attachment bruteforce.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>


Is that an extra gun barrel in his chin?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I actually got a Blackjack off eBay to strike people with but they just become too dazed and stop paying attention .. and than I get mad because I think they're avoiding the issue and than I keep hitting them and I actually think I need a place to lay low now.
> 
> Although, I am thinking about starting a new size acceptance organization called BLUDGEON FOR BELIEF. However my slogan of "If you love something, bludgeon it" needs work.



I'm for sale on eBay?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Is that an extra gun barrel in his chin?



I don't know, but oddly just as I read your post I was thinking "I wonder if Jesse Ventura uses a q-tip in his chin" so, there you go. Actually, it's pretty deep. It might be a q-tip graveyard in there. 



Blackjack said:


> I'm for sale on eBay?



Ahah, apparently. That was subconscience on my part. What better way to bring about the way of the FA .. then by hitting some one over the head with another FA. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 7, 2008)

My house smells like garlic...for...no...reason. We used no garlic, damnit!


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to make a new thread on the main board for this, but eh, it's not that big of a deal, but yeah, lately I've just been feeling hopeless and frustrated about size acceptance and that I want so desperately to help move it forward .. but I've got zero clue on how to do that or where to even begin. I love how this place has helped so many people accept and even love themselves, but I wish I could think of something to help more people get into the idea of it all.
> 
> Blah. It's been bothering the hell out of me lately.



You seem to not have a problem expressing your opinion, start there. Google for postings on other forums that are anti-fat, then post rants and flames there. I write stories that I hope have some mainstream appeal, as well as the occasional rant. 

I also try and spread some hope by always smiling at every fat girl and guy I see to let them know they aren't alone. When I see a BBW/FA or BHM/FFA couple I'll even give them a thumbs up. 

There are things you can do, even if your minigun kit has not arrived yet.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

bwahahaha...seeing a reprimand, after someone has done just the very thing they are tsk-tsking...good stuff...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> bwahahaha...seeing a reprimand, after someone has done just the very thing they are tsk-tsking...good stuff...



Was it me? :blush:

Coz if it was me, I've given myself a special dispensation from that rule. Just so you know.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Was it me? :blush:
> 
> Coz if it was me, I've given myself a special dispensation from that rule. Just so you know.



woman...if it was you....I would have found the snark valve and opened it all the way....I know about your rules...my cat pissed on the pamphlet...that's a weird looking/sounding word....pamphlet


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to make a new thread on the main board for this, but eh, it's not that big of a deal, but yeah, lately I've just been feeling hopeless and frustrated about size acceptance and that I want so desperately to help move it forward .. but I've got zero clue on how to do that or where to even begin. I love how this place has helped so many people accept and even love themselves, but I wish I could think of something to help more people get into the idea of it all.
> 
> Blah. It's been bothering the hell out of me lately.



You snark at me for not having a positive attitude then you go and say you're frustrated about size acceptance in the every day world. I agree Dims has helped a lot of people, me included, but still........


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

Although, that picture of you covering your face. That was a long time coming. My eyes appreciate it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Although, that picture of you covering your face. That was a long time coming. My eyes appreciate it.



That's what I'm saying, MORE PASSION!

Seriously, what are you boo hooing about? With actresses like Dawn French, Lindsey Hollister and actors such as....that dude from King of Queens. Size acceptance is slowly but surely getting into the mainstream. Hell some rapper dude just did a video about big girls, so things are pointing in the right direction.

Besides, some people just don't like big girls because of preference, can't change their minds no matter how much you try. Instead of squawking about it, have fun with your friends that are into it instead of trying to convert people who aren't


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Ha, way to keep your cool, khayes! You get some brownie points with the kid gloves for staying calm. One day at a time!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha, way to keep your cool, khayes! You get some brownie points with the kid gloves for staying calm. One day at a time!



Instead of brownie points can I just get some brownies? I'm hungry lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Instead of brownie points can I just get some brownies? I'm hungry lol



LOL seriously. The second I typed that I was like, hmmm...it HAS been a long day and we could all use a plate in the annoyance thread.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what I'm saying, MORE PASSION!
> 
> Seriously, what are you boo hooing about? With actresses like Dawn French, Lindsey Hollister and actors such as....that dude from King of Queens. Size acceptance is slowly but surely getting into the mainstream. Hell some rapper dude just did a video about big girls, so things are pointing in the right direction.
> 
> Besides, some people just don't like big girls because of preference, can't change their minds no matter how much you try. Instead of squawking about it, have fun with your friends that are into it instead of trying to convert people who aren't



What are you not getting here? Like, seriously. 
Having an attraction to fat girls/men is COMPLETELY different from showing some one respect regardless of size.

I don't like skinny girls, but does that mean I can treat them like **** and yell at them when they're walking down the street because I am not interested in getting in their pants? Or is that your sole motivation for being here? 

You're damn right I am concerned with getting size acceptance spread out beyond this little bubble we call Dimensions. 

Also being concerned about how fat people are treated by the rest of humanity pretty much trumps your whining about how older women don't want you because of your age, when in reality, as no one has mentioned you'll notice quite a few younger men on here with older women. Or has this flown over your head as well? Gee, I wonder what the problem is.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You snark at me for not having a positive attitude then you go and say you're frustrated about size acceptance in the every day world. I agree Dims has helped a lot of people, me included, but still........



Khayes...you simply cannot compare someone who is whining about how they are not getting what they want, which is self serving navel gazing.....and someone who is genuinely talking about wanting whole GROUPS of people to have it better on this planet. 


Personal wars aside between the two of you....this is apples and oranges. Simply using a few of the same words in a sentence, does not mean the message is the same.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> What are you not getting here? Like, seriously.
> Having an attraction to fat girls/men is COMPLETELY different from showing some one respect regardless of size.
> 
> I don't like skinny girls, but does that mean I can treat them like shit and yell at them when they're walking down the street because I am not interested in getting in their pants? Or is that your sole motivation for being here?
> ...



Yes, because I should respect everyone on this entire planet even when they're giving me the finger in rush hour morning traffic right? You could be fat, thin, white, black, red or blue for all I care, if ya piss me off I'm gonna yell. I'm sure everyone else is the exact same way, not a size thing, its a make me slam on the breaks and spill my drink sort of thing.

Think about what you just said for 2 seconds, you're insinuating my sole reason for being on Dimensions is to yell at skinny girls? Kind of like trying to play Metal Gear 4 on a Commodore 64 or something, just doesn't work like that.

Pushing size acceptance on the rest of humanity is the only thing you've flapped about that I agree with. However like I said, you bitch at other people for bitching but you just called the situation "hopeless". Double standard much?

After heart to heart talks with people at dances and real life, which ironically I've never seen you at, I really don't have much to complain about in terms of the community. Dimensions can be a positive place if you have that attitude, I've found my passion but you seem to have lost yours.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 7, 2008)

I am annoyed by bigotry, especially from people who I truly believe are loving and beautiful human beings. Haters are going to be haters. I expect their hate, especially when they tell me that I should get out of California and to take the "illegals" with me. Those people are easy to ignore because they're stupid and a waste of my time. 

Call me a bleeding heart, if you will, but it genuinely saddens me when people I respect and love are intolerant.


_"Perhaps I was too optimistic; perhaps I expected too much. I suppose I should have realized that few members of the oppressor race can understand the deep groans and passionate yearnings of the oppressed race, and still fewer have the vision to see that injustice must be rooted out by strong, persistent, and determined action."_

- Martin Luther King, Letter from Birmingham Jail


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Khayes...you simply cannot compare someone who is whining about how they are not getting what they want, which is self serving navel gazing.....and someone who is genuinely talking about wanting whole GROUPS of people to have it better on this planet.
> 
> 
> Personal wars aside between the two of you....this is apples and oranges. Simply using a few of the same words in a sentence, does not mean the message is the same.



Ah, thats the thing, I'm not ragging on him for what he's bitching about, he's actually trying to accomplish something positive by preaching size acceptance in the real world. 

No, I'm calling shenanigans because he's bitching PERIOD.

The impression he gives off in his posts, is that he doesn't like whiners and complainers, but now HE'S the one doing the whining saying pushing size acceptance is "hopeless". I'm only calling him on a double standard, not for what he's crying about.

Like I said, size acceptance isn't for everyone, yes its wrong for someone to blindly shout invectives out the window at a larger person, but in terms of physical attraction...sometimes its just not there no matter how sincere the person is.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes, because I should respect everyone on this entire planet even when they're giving me the finger in rush hour morning traffic right? You could be fat, thin, white, black, red or blue for all I care, if ya piss me off I'm gonna yell. I'm sure everyone else is the exact same way, not a size thing, its a make me slam on the breaks and spill my drink sort of thing.
> 
> Think about what you just said for 2 seconds, you're insinuating my sole reason for being on Dimensions is to yell at skinny girls? Kind of like trying to play Metal Gear 4 on a Commodore 64 or something, just doesn't work like that.
> 
> ...



Are you illiterate? I don't know why I am asking, but seriously you have atrocious reading comprehension. I am going to break this down for you so you can actually understand what I am saying.

If some one is being an asshole to you, yes, you have every right to yell at them. If some one is fat and for no reason beyond that you decide to go off on them, that is called intolerance and bigotry and a lack of respect. Understand? It has nothing to do with some one doing something rude or obnoxious that pisses you off. It has everything to do with judging some one based on their outward appearance. So, yes, I want that to change. Is that a problem for you?

Also, try thinking before telling some one to think. It'll do you wonders. 

Now moving on. I wasn't insinuating that you yell at skinny women. I was saying that just because I don't have a preference or attraction to skinny women doesn't mean I yell at them. Which is what some people who don't like fat people do JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE FAT. Also INTOLERANCE AND BIGOTRY. Understand? Probably not, but still moving on. 

I said sometimes I feel hopeless because the situation OUTSIDE OF DIMENSIONS, yes, you know the real world. IS actually very bad and fat hating is extremely prevalent and I would like to change it because when you log out of Dimensions or leave a bash, that world is still out there and god for fucking bid some one actually wants to do something about it.

Also .. calling me passionless? It's because I am passionate about this that I want to change it. 

I don't go to bashes for very personal reasons, which I won't go into, because I don't feel the need to spill every detail of my personal life out on this board. But, yeah, I guess as long as you're happy with how stuff goes on at bashes, well, screw the real world. Be content in my bubble. 

Pretty sure showing concern for and discussing size acceptance on a size acceptance forum is pretty much the reason for the existence of the size acceptance forum.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

BOYS!! BOYS!!!
erm..carry on.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to make a new thread on the main board for this, but eh, it's not that big of a deal, but yeah, lately I've just been feeling hopeless and frustrated about size acceptance and that I want so desperately to help move it forward .. but I've got zero clue on how to do that or where to even begin. I love how this place has helped so many people accept and even love themselves, but I wish I could think of something to help more people get into the idea of it all.
> 
> Blah. It's been bothering the hell out of me lately.



Here...I have posted what BGB said.

Where does he say that pushing SA is hopeless...???


He said he is feeling hopeless and frustrated about what he feels is the STATE of SA. He wants to HELP.

It is not smashing something into the ground to say that there is work that needs to be done...whether by groups....or by an individual.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay, let me rephrase everything I said so it'll look like whatever is apparently being read.

Dimensions sucks.
People who don't like fat women suck.
Is hopeless.
Me sad.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Did this thread get hijacked by a rumble?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Did this thread get hijacked by a rumble?


it did.. *finger clicks* c'mon the sharks!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't go to bashes for very personal reasons, which I won't go into, because I don't feel the need to spill every detail of my personal life out on this board. But, yeah, I guess as long as you're happy with how stuff goes on at bashes, well, screw the real world. Be content in my bubble.



Why don't you go to the bashes? After all, if you're gonna preach size acceptance in the real world...why don't you go to a dance and chat up a nice young fat girl looking for positive acceptance? Talk to someone in real life, they'll see the passion in your face and hopefully will think "Gee, he really DOES like fat girls"

News flash, the bashes ARE the real world. Going on the internet and saying you like fat girls and going to a bash and wrapping your arms around a really cute fat chick in front of a camera are two different things.

If you say going to the dances and bashes isn't "Size acceptance in the real word" then what is in your opinion, going to a strip club and bellowing out across the room "I LOVE FAT PEOPLE"??


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2008)

Bellowing in general is good.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Why don't you go to the bashes? After all, if you're gonna preach size acceptance in the real world...why don't you go to a dance and *chat up a* *nice young fat girl* looking for positive acceptance? Talk to someone in real life, they'll see the passion in your face and hopefully will think "Gee, he really DOES like fat girls"
> 
> News flash, the bashes ARE the real world. Going on the internet and saying you like fat girls and going to a bash and *wrapping your arms around a really **cute fat chick in front of a camera *are two different things.
> 
> If you say going to the dances and bashes isn't "Size acceptance in the real word" then what is in your opinion, going to a strip club and bellowing out across the room "I LOVE FAT PEOPLE"??




So...acceptance is for the young and/or the ' cute ' ? SA is not about the jollies....it's bigger than that.

I mean....this bolded stuff annoyed me....


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 7, 2008)

Im not annoyed at all. I just felt the need to re-hijack this thread. Anyone want to take a ride to Sonic? I've got coupons and a hunger for some tater tots.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Bellowing in general is good.



Bellows was a Colonel...not a General.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't go to bashes for very personal reasons, which I won't go into, because I don't feel the need to spill every detail of my personal life out on this board. But, yeah, I guess as long as you're happy with how stuff goes on at bashes, well, screw the real world. Be content in my bubble. /QUOTE]
> 
> Why don't you go to the bashes? After all, if you're gonna preach size acceptance in the real world...why don't you go to a dance and chat up a nice young fat girl looking for positive acceptance? Talk to someone in real life, they'll see the passion in your face and hopefully will think "Gee, he really DOES like fat girls"
> 
> ...



First of all, how come you ignored everything else in my post? Too wordy for ya? 

Second of all, the fact that you go to bashes doesn't mean shit to me. You can be an asshole and have "I love fat girls" tattooed on your forehead and it wouldn't mean a damn thing. 

Once again. Fat girls exist outside of bashes and Dimensions. I know, difficult for you to believe or understand, but tell me this .. 

I don't attend bashes for once again, personal reasons which are none of your business. I am sure you could ask anyone I talk to, but I doubt they'd associate with you. 

Although, I have been thinking of attending one so, in that case. I think I could use some advice.

What exactly does one do to get banned from being asked to certain rooms/parties? I just want you to tell me how you manage that, so I can y'know, do the opposite.

Oh and after I am done taking pictures with those big ol' cuties, can you tell me what the best site to post them on without permission is? I just want to know in advance so I don't make any mistakes and do something that isn't obnoxious.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Im not annoyed at all. I just felt the need to re-hijack this thread. Anyone want to take a ride to Sonic? I've got coupons and a hunger for some tater tots.



Hmmmm








or







I think I'll go with


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> BothGunsBlazing said:
> 
> 
> > I don't go to bashes for very personal reasons, which I won't go into, because I don't feel the need to spill every detail of my personal life out on this board. But, yeah, I guess as long as you're happy with how stuff goes on at bashes, well, screw the real world. Be content in my bubble. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sure this will get rumbled over but I'm saying it anyway 

My most bestest friend in the whole wide world is getting married in 2 weeks. I called her today just to chat, and we were talking about her wedding, and a friend that passed away, and trying to get together before the wedding and just bunches of stuff. So, she all of a sudden said "OH! Do you want to do a reading?" So I'm like ohhh a day to spend together...we'll get a tarot reading, have lunch, maybe get our nails done, so I was very enthusiastic and right away almost screamed "OH YEAH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!". It wasn't until about 2 minutes later that I realized she wants me to do a Bible reading at her freaking wedding! IN FRONT OF PEOPLE...250 PEOPLE!! In a church... A PASSAGE FROM THE BIBLE IN FRONT OF 250 PEOPLE . After I realized what she meant I couldn't say no. We've been best friends for 25 years and if she wants me to read at her wedding I will...but I don't like it. And even though it was my own fault for misunderstanding, I somehow feel conned into it!! lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> KHayes666 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok..I've read all the posts so far and the only thing I HAVE to say is that JUST because someone goes to a bash does NOT make them a size acceptance activist.
> ...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll just continue to be an armchair FA and fantasize about scoring with all those hot fat girls.  I've never even dated a fat girl. I only say that I date fat girls and hook up with them, but in reality, I just lie about all of that stuff. It must be nice to be the reflection of passive aggressive illiterate bullshit.


----------



## B68 (Nov 7, 2008)

What's a bash? It's like bingo, right? Young guys who can win an older BBW or a copy of the book 'The Key to SA'...

And who was colonel Bellow? Did he become general Bellowing later on?


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

There seems to be different degress of just what an (F)FA is willing to do.

First you have the closet cases. They are sexually attracted to fat partners, but it hasn't gone beyond that. If they do enter a relationship they often don't know how to take it beyond sexual. 

Then you have your true (F)FA. They admire their partners like anyone else. This is more than sexual, they are capable of a true long term relationship with their fat partner.

Finally you have the 'warrior' type. These people are not only (F)FAs, but want to see the entire world their partner lives in treat them better, and are willing to do something about it. We have a few around here, but they can be counted on bodily extremities without removing your footwear.

I personally do not claim membership to the latter group, but I do like to see them putting up the fight. It is entirely possible to evolve from the closet FA to the 'warrior' though, you just have to be willing to make the effort. Once you decide love what you lust for, it is a bit easier to decide to fight for what you love.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Victim said:


> There seems to be different degress of just what an (F)FA is willing to do.
> 
> First you have the closet cases. They are sexually attracted to fat partners, but it hasn't gone beyond that. If they do enter a relationship they often don't know how to take it beyond sexual.
> 
> ...



That's deep.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2008)

So it looks to me like this thread is due for one of my frivolous annoyances to lighten the mood.


Tonight's annoyance- my hair.
Why is it that it looks super amazing after I take a nap? I work with it for way too long in the morning for it to look presentable. I come home after a long day, take a little snooze, wake up, and my hair is phenomenal. What's the deal?!







Ok, now carry on with the smackdown.


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So it looks to me like this thread is due for one of my frivolous annoyances to lighten the mood.
> 
> 
> Tonight's annoyance- my hair.
> ...



Look around you for something that looks like a seed pod, only much larger. You'll notice it is open, but there is nothing in it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


>




Is that how hubby dresses for bed? Looks like he might need more armor.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..I've read all the posts so far and the only thing I HAVE to say is that JUST because someone goes to a bash does NOT make them a size acceptance activist. (and just because they don't does not mean they aren't)



Exactly, Boof. 

Going to the bashes doesn't make anyone anything. Except someone who goes to bashes. The bashes aren't S.A. conventions and they aren't popularity or beauty contests. They're bashes. Happy events where people get together and have fun. There's nothing wrong with people that go - and there's nothing wrong with people that don't. 

Why have people been called out, or had inferences made about them for not going to a bash? Why is this show of behavior left unchallenged? I would think it serves everyone to maintain the idea that the bashes are positive, fun and friendly... shouldn't that be paramount? - especially to the hard working people who own and run them. It's a bash - not a class requirement for Dimensions high school. You wanna go? Go. Stop bothering and putting down people who don't... cuz maybe someone new will go... but they shouldn't have one public assumption made about them if they don't. Ever.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

This pain in my back is irritating me-other than that I'm just dandy-o.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2008)

Victim said:


> Look around you for something that looks like a seed pod, only much larger. You'll notice it is open, but there is nothing in it.



Excuse me? 

This may just reinforce your insinuation, but is that supposed to be an insult? Because from my point of view, it seems like you're calling me an empty- headed ditz for trying to alleviate some of the tenion that has been brewing. I'm not a huge fan of forum smackdowns. 

Please clarify this for my simple mind.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> This may just reinforce your insinuation, but is that supposed to be an insult? Because from my point of view, it seems like you're calling me an empty- headed ditz for trying to alleviate some of the tenion that has been brewing. I'm not a huge fan of forum smackdowns.
> 
> Please clarify this for my simple mind.


 I think he was making reference to the movie "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" ...but I could be wrong. I don't think he meant to insinuate anything negative. 

PS I experience the same thing...waking from a nap with great hair and nowhere to go with it.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

SMA...I think he was referring to the movie...Invasion Of The Body Snatchers...


* oops....Joy beat me to it....and, I have also experienced a later in the day/after nap hair...thing.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2008)

MY ROOMMATE

Good Lord. He's 45 and some days I think he's fucking 2. grr


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2008)

Get outta my pod, woman.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

Joy is gettin all Billy Ocean on us.....


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, I was insinuating that since you have perfect hair, you are in fact not human, but a pod person.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So it looks to me like this thread is due for one of my frivolous annoyances to lighten the mood.
> 
> 
> Tonight's annoyance- my hair.
> ...




Your hair looks great any time of the day! And thanks for the brief interlude


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> This pain in my back is irritating me-other than that I'm just dandy-o.



I hope you get rid of that back pain soon..... I know first hand that dealing with back pain is nooooooo picnic :doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm tired of being tired...


----------



## gypsy (Nov 7, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm tired of being tired...



Bitch....get to bed!

Jeeeez!!! 

Addict.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2008)

gypsy said:


> Bitch....get to bed!
> 
> Jeeeez!!!
> 
> Addict.



I love you too!


----------



## gypsy (Nov 7, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> I love you too!



:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2008)

trouble sleeping (again) even though I'm really tired.


this sucks.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 7, 2008)

I am annoyed that im annoyed. Damn.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2008)

I am annoyed that others are annoyed.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I think I'll just continue to be an armchair FA and fantasize about scoring with all those hot fat girls.  I've never even dated a fat girl. I only say that I date fat girls and hook up with them, but in reality, I just lie about all of that stuff. It must be nice to be the reflection of passive aggressive illiterate bullshit.



You've never dated a fat girl? news to me


----------



## Weeze (Nov 8, 2008)

i work 11 hours tomorrow.
at AUNTIE ANNE'S....
NOT "Aunt Annie's"
SHUT UP
READ THE FREAKING SIGN.
It SAYS AUNTIE ANNE'S
NOT "Aunt Annie's"
oh my god.
that's so freaking annoing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2008)

That I missed all the apparent 'action' around here.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> That I missed all the apparent 'action' around here.



It was a real Barn Burner !!


----------



## intraultra (Nov 8, 2008)

krismiss said:


> i work 11 hours tomorrow.
> at AUNTIE ANNE'S....
> NOT "Aunt Annie's"
> SHUT UP
> ...



i'm annoyed because i want an auntie anne's pretzel now!


----------



## QueenB (Nov 8, 2008)

drinking and sort of alone.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I think he was making reference to the movie "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" ...but I could be wrong. I don't think he meant to insinuate anything negative.
> 
> PS I experience the same thing...waking from a nap with great hair and nowhere to go with it.





mossystate said:


> SMA...I think he was referring to the movie...Invasion Of The Body Snatchers...
> 
> 
> * oops....Joy beat me to it....and, I have also experienced a later in the day/after nap hair...thing.....





Victim said:


> Yes, I was insinuating that since you have perfect hair, you are in fact not human, but a pod person.



LOL- sorry I was quick to jump to conclusions... I guess the desire to get into a rumble is infectious. :blush:  




mariac1966 said:


> Your hair looks great any time of the day! And thanks for the brief interlude



Thanks, Maria


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm annoyed that we can only have one thing to be annoyed by, so I'm going to cheat. I dare ya to stop me!

1) I have a sinus infection and a fever. I kind of want to die. The pressure behind my eyes is incredible, my throat's sore, and I sound like the annoying kid in your elementary school that always sat behind you in class and breathed like "nnnnguh nnnnnguh nnnnguh".
2) I've had to work all weekend during quality assurance checks so everything has had to be perfect. 
3) I had to do some work on my car today and it was darn cold outside.
4) I am seriously craving something delicious and my choices are a) sugar-free creamsicles or b) ummm....eggs.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Victim said:


> There seems to be different degress of just what an (F)FA is willing to do.
> 
> First you have the closet cases. They are sexually attracted to fat partners, but it hasn't gone beyond that. If they do enter a relationship they often don't know how to take it beyond sexual.
> 
> ...


hmm i feel i'm the "warrior" type.. though only i'm sort of lazy.. i'm like an armchair warrior if you will. "Fa warriors come out to play!!" (quoted from the warriors film btw..or computer game).


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 8, 2008)

My cats had me up all night with their mewing!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Having to muzzle myself, and not being able to say what I truely want to say because I do not want to get an infraction.
> 
> Thems the rules I guess. They are there for a reason.
> 
> Maybe I can just yell everything I want to say into my pillow.





I don't think the muzzle worked and I'm sad. Absolutely cannot imagine this place without her for even a day. 

Hoping it's temporary and the sunshine from down under returns soon.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't think the muzzle worked and I'm sad. Absolutely cannot imagine this place without her for even a day.
> 
> Hoping it's temporary and the sunshine from down under returns soon.



WHOA! What happened?! Where'd she go?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> WHOA! What happened?! Where'd she go?



What's left in that thread is more shocking than anything I imagine her saying. It's really strange who stays and who goes sometimes.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> What's left in that thread is more shocking than anything I imagine her saying. It's really strange who stays and who goes sometimes.



I'm a little confused. I don't know which thread you're talking about... But I can't imagine her doing or saying anything that would get her banned. She is a lovely person.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2008)

I was shocked when I spotted it too, not too sure what was said. My only conclusion is that as soon as someone gets reported to the mods, their account is locked/set to ban straight away until the issue is resolved and to stop them writing anything else and making the situation worse in the heat of the moment. Doing it for their own protection as such? I don't know if that's correct, but I just can't imagine Sunnie Shosh writing something worth a banning, ever.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2008)

Eugh...double post.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

WHAT!???? thats SO unfair.. the guy was being so bigotted ...obviously it was going to enrage people..
I actually called him a cunt and got my post deleted so i'm trying to imagine what suzanna could have said to be suspended!!?? 
I sent a mst to a mod and told them what i though.. i agreed that my post should have been deleted as it was a personal attack.. i'm kinna glad it was too cause cunts are a good thing and the kinna stuff this guy was saying was just AWFUL!! Basically that he wanted gay peeps out of town AND to take imigrants with them!!?? 
i want suzanna back!!! if she has been suspended that is!? is it for sure??
if so its just wrong.
So the message is, you stand up to bigots and bullies and you get punished??


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

if you like..you should join lala etc in the "FREE SHOSHIE" avitar pins!!! erm..though i feel i'm on thin ice too..so it might be free mer and shoshie!! 
how long is she banned for??
when she gets back we need to have a party thread for her.!!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Red said:


> I was shocked when I spotted it too, not too sure what was said. My only conclusion is that as soon as someone gets reported to the mods, their account is locked/set to ban straight away until the issue is resolved and to stop them writing anything else and making the situation worse in the heat of the moment. Doing it for their own protection as such? I don't know if that's correct, but I just can't imagine Sunnie Shosh writing something worth a banning, ever.


It was actually the case that suzanna reported captain sanders first.. but he was not banned..
she said-Quote:
Originally Posted by Susannah 
I find your posts to be personally offensive. They have been reported. 

then HE said-
I find your gay 'rights' offensive and YOU have been reported 
__________________
Obama is President, and Prop 8 passed... can it get any better than this? Probably not! 

hmmm.. i'm not sure someone can get banned for supporting gay rights! i think you should be banned for reporting someone for supporting gay rights!!
this is mental..


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2008)

mergirl said:


> It was actually the case that suzanna reported captain sanders first.. but he was not banned..
> she said-Quote:
> Originally Posted by Susannah
> I find your posts to be personally offensive. They have been reported.
> ...



What a load of old bobbins, is it like alternate universe weekend or something?


That poster is such a bellend.

Sadly, I came to that conclusion by just looking at his posts on that thread alone let alone anything else he's been responsible for.


*annoyed*


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 8, 2008)

Free Shoshie!*
*with purchase of Shoshie of equal or greater value.

But seriously, unless she said something completely over the top that was deleted (which would surprise me, that'd be quite unlike her) nothing in her recent post history looks to be grounds for banning.

-Rusty


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think what shocks me the most.... is that there are some posters we see all the time who are very accusatory. They go out of their way to assume and attack other posters, yet nothing is done about it. Maybe it's a matter of whether or not it's been reported. But in this particular situation, she appears to have reported something and is the one who has been banned. That isn't really going to make others want to report anything that might need to have attention brought to it...

All of that being said, I have no idea what went on behind the scenes. Or what was said via email/messages. She is just the last person I would expect this to happen to.


----------



## B68 (Nov 8, 2008)

Red said:


> What a load of old bobbins, is it like alternate universe weekend or something?
> 
> 
> That poster is such a bellend.
> ...



This is weird. I've been reading the thread and got annoyed by the mediaeval thinking by some. And then Susannah has to leave...? Maybe she broke a rule technically, but come on... she's not the bad one!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> This is weird. I've been reading the thread and got annoyed by the mediaeval thinking by some. And then Susannah has to leave...? Maybe she broke a rule technically, but come on... she's not the bad one!


EXACTLY!!! what mod is on at the mo?? Maby we can plead her case.. erm. can we speak to the manager please??
susannah is such a warm, caring and lovely person who is supportive of everyone. I could totally understand if she lost her temper at this guy, but aye, i dont see it.. i think she would have been diplomatic..
You know what though.if she did give him shit- Good on her!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

Hold on...






First, there's no way we can 'free' her. So trying to assemble people for that cause, worthy as people may feel it is, will only cause a ruckus and get more people in trouble. If Susannah feels her punishment is unwarranted, she has to appeal it herself. Bannings typically last for 2 weeks, so maybe that's all she got. I don't know - I'm just guessing based on past bannings for other people. 

Secondly - whatever Susannah did, we can't see it... it's probably been deleted - so we can't judge whether she broke the rules or not. Someone _did _judge that, and apparently decided she deserved punishment. It's unlikely that anyone will explain what it is - and honestly, it's not like they can explain every administrative thing they do here. Susannah would be the only one that deserves to know in this particular case. They don't generally hand bannings out willy-nilly, and historically, they give warnings before they do it. If I had to guess, I'd say Susannah got really heated up at what that guy said about gay marriage (as would I), and fired off. Now she's hopefully accepting the consequences of that. She did know them beforehand, as her recent post indicates. 

And lastly - no one gets banned just for being reported. If they did, a whole bunch of us (me included) would never come off banning *sheepish grin*. For well-meaning posters (read: not trolls), bannings are usually pretty hard won, and come after a few infractions and talkings-to. I'm no expert... this is just what I've seen. 

I hope this doesn't come off as me scolding anyone - I'm certainly not doing that, just trying to explain a little of how I've seen things work here. It would do everyone well to just relax and wait for Susannah to return, and try to enjoy the place in the meantime.



mergirl said:


> I could totally understand if she lost her temper at this guy...
> You know what though.if she did give him shit- Good on her!!



Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, I don't want you to think that I was saying she'd been banned simply for reporting something. That wasn't what I'd meant.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Oh, I don't want you to think that I was saying she'd been banned simply for reporting something. That wasn't what I'd meant.



No, that part was for Red...


Red said:


> My only conclusion is that as soon as someone gets reported to the mods, their account is locked/set to ban straight away until the issue is resolved and to stop them writing anything else and making the situation worse in the heat of the moment. Doing it for their own protection as such? I don't know if that's correct, but I just can't imagine Sunnie Shosh writing something worth a banning, ever.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> No, that part was for Red...



Oh! Okie Dokie. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm..i get what your saying samantha.. i just find it SOOO weird that a normally mild mannered person after one heated debate would get banned at all. I think its totally normal for people to get pissed off when faced with disgusting bigots. Ok, sure its against the rules to personally attack someone in hyde park but is it not also against the rules to advocate neo-nazi oppinions? I think his views of gay marrage were pretty close to the bone in those respects too.. i find it strange he wasnt banned too.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2008)

When I first saw Shosh on these boards I was a bit mean to her. I didn't think she was for real and thought she was just using the board to lecture us. After a few baffling moments I realised that this wasn't the case _and_ I'm one of the worlds most sceptical bints, known for being quick to assume the worst in people. 

Shoshie helped me realise that there _are_ actually some sincere people out there. Full of kindness and without an ulterior motive. 

She is kind, honest and sincere and I love reading her posts and watching her interact with everyone. She is one of a number of posters that have helped restore my faith in humanity; people simply being nice to one another, being honest and being mindful, for no other reason than - that it matters greatly. I love her ability to express herself without being afraid to show her emotions and that is a rare quality to find. 

I genuinely think this forum would be a sadder, colder place without her presence.


ETA, Thanks SamanthaNY, I'm not sure how all this banning/warning stuff works and you're right, I don't know the whole story as some of it might have been deleted. I would just like to clarify though that I'm not saying all this as a way of 'digging' out the info, I'm just baffled at how _he_ hasn't been banned also. The phrase 'beggars belief' springs to mind.


----------



## B68 (Nov 8, 2008)

Red said:


> When I first saw Shosh on these boards I was a bit mean to her. I didn't think she was for real and thought she was just using the board to lecture us. After a few baffling moments I realised that this wasn't the case and I'm one of the worlds most sceptical bints known for being quick to assume the worst in people.
> 
> Shoshie helped me realise that there _are_ actually some sincere people out there. Full of kindness and without an ulterior motive.
> 
> ...



I don't know her that well, but i've read enough posts from her to say AMEN!

PS, if anyone knows how to contact her, we could send some support.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Red said:


> When I first saw Shosh on these boards I was a bit mean to her. I didn't think she was for real and thought she was just using the board to lecture us. After a few baffling moments I realised that this wasn't the case and I'm one of the worlds most sceptical bints known for being quick to assume the worst in people.
> 
> Shoshie helped me realise that there _are_ actually some sincere people out there. Full of kindness and without an ulterior motive.
> 
> ...


Red,, please post what you said on the new "welcome back shoshie" post.. i know it will make her really happy when she returns!!!
xxmer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hold on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree 1000% Thanks for posting my thoughts.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

The thing is.. i know we cant actually "free" her.. but it can be good to show solidarity when we feel something has been unjust.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2008)

mergirl said:


> The thing is.. i know we cant actually "free" her.. but it can be good to show solidarity when we feel something has been unjust.



Exactly!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hmmm..i get what your saying samantha.. i just find it SOOO weird that a normally mild mannered person after one heated debate would get banned at all. I think its totally normal for people to get pissed off when faced with disgusting bigots. Ok, sure its against the rules to personally attack someone in hyde park but is it not also against the rules to advocate neo-nazi oppinions? I think his views of gay marrage were pretty close to the bone in those respects too.. i find it strange he wasnt banned too.


She wasn't banned just for the debate, I'm pretty sure of that. She must have said something, probably a few things, that were pretty inflammatory, and personal to that guy. And I can certainly see why... even though I don't know what it was, I'll go out on a limb and applaud her for it. It doesn't mean the banning was unjust - it probably was. It just means if I were her, I'd be pretty proud to serve out this banning, strange as that sounds.

I have a pretty low opinion of that guy too, and certainly don't like what he said - at all. Problem is, expressing batshit opinions isn't against the rules (unless it's a troll). But calling someone batshit is (usually ). Sometimes when a subject is heated, it's hard to tell the two apart.


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2008)

Like everyone else, I find it difficult to believe 
that Shoshie could have done anything wrong.
Posts get deleted and things happen in
DimmerLand for reasons not known by the 
general population of Dimensions Forums. The 
general world public also sees our forums. 
Some administrative actions by mods protect 
the posters and forums from the outside world.
Other actions by the mods are taken for other
equally compelling reasons. I eagerly await
Shoshie's return. I respect the moderators and
accept the fact that I may not always see the
reasons for their actions.


----------



## bexy (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this ban permanent, does anyone know? As I don't know if people get banned just for a wee while and then are allowed back?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

I sent Shoshie a message on her Myspace account and I am waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I have a pretty low opinion of that guy too, and certainly don't like what he said - at all. Problem is, *expressing batshit opinions isn't against the rules* (unless it's a troll). *But calling someone batshit is (usually ).* Sometimes when a subject is heated, it's hard to tell the two apart.




Considering there are gay/lesbian members of this board, you don't think his comments would be taken as directly inflammatory/insulting to them? I'm not arguing with you, but I can definitely see why people are upset that only one party was banned. Sort of a "salt on the wound" thing.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Is this ban permanent, does anyone know? As I don't know if people get banned just for a wee while and then are allowed back?



Nah, usually it's just for a week or two.


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

The ban is a disgrace


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't think it's a disgrace since apparently none of us know what was said. Yes, the other guy was definitely a disgrace but I see no point in assuming it (the ban) was unfair.


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I don't think it's a disgrace since apparently none of us know what was said. Yes, the other guy was definitely a disgrace but I see no point in assuming it was unfair.



But surely the stuff he said deserved a ban?

I know freedom of speech an all that but what he said was extremely offensive to a large majority of this boards.

A happy forum is a good forum.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2008)

Saying offensive stuff isn't enough to get a ban. Personal attacks are.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> Considering there are gay/lesbian members of this board, you don't think his comments would be taken as directly inflammatory/insulting to them? I'm not arguing with you, but I can definitely see why people are upset that only one party was banned. Sort of a "salt on the wound" thing.



I absolutely agree with those who are upset. I found his comments to be ignorant, inflammatory, offensive and assbackwards, and not just on *that* thread. But, the difference lies in saying "blonde people are fucking morons", as opposed to "Betty Lou (who is blonde), you're a fucking moron". One is a statement of opinion, the other is a personal attack. One gets to stay, and the other will get you booted out. And yes - the blondes will be upset most likely - but they can't respond with an attack on the person who said that. There's lots of offensive stuff posted here - seemingly condoned - but the thing is, what's offensive to me may not be to the person(s) who get to make the decisions. We just have to deal with that if we want to play here. 

I'm not defending their decision - just trying to convey some history on how it might have been made. I don't like or agree with the outcome this time, but I don't have any first hand knowledge of what exactly went on, or how/why it was decided this way - wouldn't matter if I did. I just know that there is a distinction in terms of the rules, and my hope was that sharing that might calm some people and help them realize that things aren't quite as out of control as they seem.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

This is an annoyance so it counts! Its interesting and sucky that because of where we're at in the march for gay rights in this country, it's still considered okay in most circles to have an opinion like "the gays need to get out" or "they don't deserve equal rights adam and steve har har" because its your own personal belief that could be faith-based. I hate PCisms but I really do think that personal beliefs that openly enfringe upon the rights of the way one identifies or simply IS is not okay language. That would include racism, sexism, homophobia. 

I"m not explaining this well. It's like if someone says I hate democrats! doesnt feel the same to me as if someone says I hate gays! because I believe that one is a choice and one is your life.


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Saying offensive stuff isn't enough to get a ban. Personal attacks are.



In my mind saying something that you know will offend a lot of people on the forums and get personal attacks towards you is enough for a ban.

Also what he said was homophopic which IMO is also enough for a ban.

But thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Saying offensive stuff isn't enough to get a ban. Personal attacks are.



Aren't they basically the same thing? I mean, I can't get away with saying "you're a flaming a-hole" (not that you are!), but I can get away with saying "Jewish people are flaming a-holes"? I may not be pointing it at someone directly, but hell yeah that's going to offend SOMEONE personally.

I just don't think it's a very diplomatic way to operate a board that's full of a mixed bag of people, especially one that champions acceptance. Makes it sort of lose its steam when we want people to be accepting of us but let other intolerances fly.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> Aren't they basically the same thing? I mean, I can't get away with saying "you're a flaming a-hole" (not that you are!), but I can get away with saying "Jewish people are flaming a-holes"? I may not be pointing it at someone directly, but hell yeah that's going to offend SOMEONE personally.
> 
> I just don't think it's a very diplomatic way to operate a board that's full of a mixed bag of people, especially one that champions acceptance. Makes it sort of lose its steam when we want people to be accepting of us but let other intolerances fly.





george83 said:


> In my mind saying something that you know will offend a lot of people on the forums and get personal attacks towards you is enough for a ban.
> 
> Also what he said was homophopic which IMO is also enough for a ban.
> 
> But thats just my 2 cents.


I think he should have been disciplined for inciting (maybe he was?). I think he knew his views (if they are indeed real) were outrageous and would prompt immediate and angry responses. I think that's his shtick. _I_ think that's what happened... but that matters not - because the powers that be may not see it that way, or don't agree, or don't have 'baiting' as an actionable rule.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

Unless you were the one(s) _making_ the decision, how the *bleep* do you know the whole story.

Also, don't judge a book by its cover. It is no surprise to at least a few about my opinions of the banned poster ( and since everybody is calling her a Saint/martyr, I am going to say it, as unpopular as it is to say ). I have seen her work, in public, on the boards. Now, all I am saying is that she is not some meek little snookums...any more than a bunch of the rest of us are meek little snookums. So, instead of automatically assuming that ' it ' is only about some HP thread, know there is probably more to things.


When/if she comes back, she will be made into a martyr..which is what her routine has always been...and....yikes...like I said...this is SO the unpopular view. If she has been unfairly banned, then I, no matter what I see from her ( and I have a HELL of a radar, and am not conned by certain types/language ), I would not want her perma-banned...as I want fairness across the board.


Signed......Someone Who Has Not Been Snowed And Wishes People Would Understand That There Must Be Something To This


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Unless you were the one(s) _making_ the decision, how the *bleep* do you know the whole story.
> 
> Also, don't judge a book by its cover. It is no surprise to at least a few about my opinions of the banned poster ( and since everybody is calling her a Saint/martyr, I am going to say it, as unpopular as it is to say ). I have seen her work, in public, on the boards. Now, all I am saying is that she is not some meek little snookums...any more than a bunch of the rest of us are meek little snookums. So, instead of automatically assuming that ' it ' is only about some HP thread, know there is probably more to things.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty new here, so I don't really know anything about her at all, or what she said. I can, however, see that people are clearly offended by what the other poster said and are upset that little to no action was taken to smooth that over. I won't say that she didn't deserve a ban since I've got no clue what she said, I just find it a bit hypocritical that you can be punished for being offensive to ONE person, but not to many.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 8, 2008)

To my understanding, she has been banned for only a day or so -- at least this was what was communicated to me via PM by someone who'd spoken with her.

I don't know what went down behind the scenes more than anyone else, but suffice it to say I can't believe her ass got banned before mine -- I'm already working on my third Hyde Park infraction (oops).

And, for those who haven't been following the Prop 8 threads on that board and may not know, well, unfortunately, there are a few serious homophobes in this forum.


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> And, for those who haven't been following the Prop 8 threads on that board and may not know, well, unfortunately, there are a few serious homophobes in this forum.




THAT I find hysterical.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm pretty new here, so I don't really know anything about her at all, or what she said. I can, however, see that people are clearly offended by what the other poster said and are upset that little to no action was taken to smooth that over. I won't say that she didn't deserve a ban since I've got no clue what she said, I just find it a bit hypocritical that you can be punished for being offensive to ONE person, but not to many.




I am not...not...not...defending the person/people who are bigoted asshats. I am saying that this must have been a doozy.........or..........a final straw. Also, the thread was closed up. I have been offended by things said out here....I get that people are offended by this...as was I...and by ' this ', I mean any person who has their knuckles dragging on the ground ...etc.. All mods/owners can do is close things...reprimand...etc.. The world is filled with bigots. 

Stillish waters can run in directions that are not always seen for the facade. Like I said...this one thread might have been the last straw used in the making of a bale, so don't just concentrate on this one thread.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha, I feel out of the loop about this particular issue. I was too busy trying to not get myself banned yesterday.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2008)

My mom took $100 out of my account without telling me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My mom took $100 out of my account without telling me.


 
How does something like that happen?
I would be PISSED.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> THAT I find hysterical.



Yeah -- there's some real hysterical people hanging out at our little acceptance site. Some of them even believe that Obama is a Muslim terrorist who eats babies. That's why I love Hyde Park -- true colors on full display, and that sort of thing.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My mom took $100 out of my account without telling me.



Geez....are they the ones putting money into the account?...but...still...nice move, mom.


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 8, 2008)

Being sick. Coughing, sneezing, having a leaky faucet for a nose and adding the "d" sound to the end of every sentencedh. Ugh, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> How does something like that happen?
> I would be PISSED.



I get SSI every month, and I had forgotten my wallet when I went home to vote. It turns out it was for when I had gotten my haircut that day, my phone bill, and expenses for gas. I'm pissed off, I feel like she stole from me. And she thinks she can because she fought fir me to get the SSI in the first place. What do I do?


----------



## katorade (Nov 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I get SSI every month, and I had forgotten my wallet when I went home to vote. It turns out it was for when I had gotten my haircut that day, my phone bill, and expenses for gas. I'm pissed off, I feel like she stole from me. And she thinks she can because she fought fir me to get the SSI in the first place. What do I do?




Wait, she took it out to pay your bills?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to concur with the let's-not-go-for-sainthood idea. That other 'welcome back' thread is at _best _premature, and seems way overblown. Let's keep it in perspective... Susannah can't turn water into wine... she isn't curing disease, and she isn't Norma Rae. Mouthing off to a bigot on a message board doesn't make her a freedom fighter. Bully for her for doing it, indeed, let's just keep the accolades at an appropriate level.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> Wait, she took it out to pay your bills?



Apparently so, but it was the whole "I was broke." line that didn't register with me.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> Considering there are gay/lesbian members of this board, you don't think his comments would be taken as directly inflammatory/insulting to them? I'm not arguing with you, but I can definitely see why people are upset that only one party was banned. Sort of a "salt on the wound" thing.


This is exactly right! I get that personal insults are against the rules.. I found what was said by him totally personally insulting.. where do you draw the line on insults? gender,sexuality,race? All these things make up a part of our personal identities so to insult these aspects of us would be to personally insult us.. if there were bannings to be given out they should have been given out to both parties.

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Yeah -- there's some real hysterical people hanging out at our little acceptance site. Some of them even believe that Obama is a Muslim terrorist who eats babies. That's why I love Hyde Park -- true colors on full display, and that sort of thing.


he's not? I fucking hate babies.. i wouldnt be supporting him were it not for the fact i thought he was keeping the baby population down!! Also i hear he kicks puppies!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2008)

mergirl said:


> This is exactly right! I get that personal insults are against the rules.. I found what was said by him totally personally insulting.. where do you draw the line on insults? gender,sexuality,race? All these things make up a part of our personal identities so to insult these aspects of us would be to personally insult us.. if there were bannings to be given out they should have been given out to both parties.
> 
> xmer



Was he banned as well? I think that post in question was deemed to just rile everyone up.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 8, 2008)

I just have zero tolerance for ripping some one for their sexual orientation on a site where many people from the outside looking in would think of the FA/BBW attraction as being some insane crazy taboo fetish and just rail on it. 

Oh, damn, the outside world. I forgot that doesn't exist.  

Actually ripping on some one for their sexual orientation would be deplorable anywhere, but yeah, so much for acceptance. There goes that hopelessness again.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I get SSI every month, and I had forgotten my wallet when I went home to vote. It turns out it was for when I had gotten my haircut that day, my phone bill, and expenses for gas. I'm pissed off, I feel like she stole from me. And she thinks she can because she fought fir me to get the SSI in the first place. What do I do?



Sounds like your mom is looking out for you, actually...Sounds like a good mom.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Obama


----------



## Suze (Nov 8, 2008)

obama is a dilf


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Sounds like your mom is looking out for you, actually...Sounds like a good mom.



Just got off the phone with her. She did apologize and will tell me if she has to do that again.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> obama is a dilf



And soon he'll be a PILF.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> And soon he'll be a PILF.



I wish Obama would call me one day to talk me off. It'd be so inspiring.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

And....Michelle will just have to ....deal with it....


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> And soon he'll be a PILF.


Ive only ever heard of milf!?


----------



## Suze (Nov 8, 2008)

Take a good look at this pic and imagine how McCain would have looked in those same bathing shorts.

Democrats all the way man :eat2: 

View attachment barack-obama-shirtless_448x629.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 8, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Ive only ever heard of milf!?



As in, a _President I'd Like to_....

anyhoo...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

How many women will demand their hubby/ bf ( or both ) wear Obama masks...during....you know....." oh...yes....my Commander In Chief....yesssssss "


----------



## mergirl (Nov 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> As in, a _President I'd Like to_....
> 
> anyhoo...


Ahhh i see i see.. i'm hungry and my brain isnt working  wahh.. but yeah totally.. he is!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

My coworker, Steve. I'm not at work yet, leaving in a few minutes, but I know that I'm going to end up shouting at him for three hours or until I'm hoarse because he doesn't do work- he just stands around and text messages his friends.

Normally I'm not in his department, so I can pass it off as S.E.P. unless he strays into my territory, but tonight I'm in the deli.

Really, _really _not looking forward to it.


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope the young girls recognize the dangers of posting revealing pictures. There are a lot of dangerous men lurking on the internet. Eighteen is the legal age to post pictures, but eighteen may be too young for some of these women to fully understand the implications (and dangers) when posting pictures. Are they listening to the heart rather than the mind. I worry that some of the young BBW/SSBBWs may not have not experienced much male attention in real life. When the attention given to them by men through the internet this may cloud their usually good judgment. As a result of the attention received by their pictures are they setting themselves up for trouble with some of the dangerous men who inhabit the internet? I wish I didn't have to worry for these young girls.



Susannah said:


> Tina I hear you. I recently felt very concerned about pics I saw of a very young 18 year old webmodel that was being touted as a "Gainer".
> 
> Tina you should have seen this young lady. So sweet and a real little baby face. She was so young, and I just felt concerned that she may not understand the implications of her decision to pose for those kind of pics and "Gain" at that age.
> I also had the feeling that she may be being exploited by those older and more world wise.
> ...


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 8, 2008)

george83 said:


> But surely the stuff he said deserved a ban?
> 
> I know freedom of speech an all that but what he said was extremely offensive to a large majority of this boards.
> 
> A happy forum is a good forum.



Echoing your sentiments greatly - he deserved a lot more than a ban.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't let the door hit you... well, wait - actually - yes. Let it hit you. Hard.

And permanently lock afterwards.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Echoing your sentiments greatly - he deserved a lot more than a ban.



Should everything/everyone be banned for what they post...if a certain number of people are offended? I am not just talking about what is already stated in the rules. The thing about situations like this is, it can be a slippery slope. I have been greatly offended by a few things, but, they have stood.

I am all for...and then some...people voicing their anger...but...these situations need to be decided at a level that does not include a ' vote '...meaning..yup....those in charge. If people use their voices against what they find objectionable, and they are following posting rules...and the ' bad people ' follow the rules...well, pretty soon, they don't have much of an audience...unless others want to give them one. Trust me, I have to stay away from certain parts of this board...shouldn't I not have to even have them here?

Eh...I feel the same about the ugliness....there is just never going to be a ' happy board '....not for all.

*eta.....nevermind...you have banned yourself


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't let the door hit you... well, wait - actually - yes. Let it hit you. Hard.
> 
> And permanently lock afterwards.



And swallow the friggin' key.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't let the door hit you... well, wait - actually - yes. Let it hit you. Hard.
> 
> And permanently lock afterwards.


 
How interesting that the same person who acted trollishly to women in chat and stalked them on myspace could make such comments about "the constant flaming going on against those of Christian belief and actually have some decency and MORALS."

What would you know about morals? Is it a Christian thing to call someone a fat bitch, like you did to me in a private message in chat? What kind of morals does it take for a grown man to insult women just because they are not interested in him? You mentioned acceptance...please Myron, you are the perfect example of the kind of man that should NOT be posting here. You don't have any kind of acceptance for anyone--including yourself. Good bye and good riddance. I doubt that anyone will miss you.


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't let the door hit you... well, wait - actually - yes. Let it hit you. Hard.
> 
> And permanently lock afterwards.



The part where he called everyone here "fat slobs" is what's annoying me right now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't let the door hit you... well, wait - actually - yes. Let it hit you. Hard.
> 
> And permanently lock afterwards.


 

What racism is he talking about? I haven't seen any of that. But I sure saw a bunch of homophobic remarks from him. Weird.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> The part where he called everyone here "fat slobs" is what's annoying me right now.



Actually that's kind of funny since he probably is one himself


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Actually that's kind of funny since he probably is one himself



What? You haven't been treated to receiving pictures of his naked torso? Maybe it's only the black women here that have that treat!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

Black women get ALL the good stuff!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> What? You haven't been treated to receiving pictures of his naked torso? Maybe it's only the black women here that have that treat!



Want me to share all that goody good stuff?


----------



## swordchick (Nov 9, 2008)

No, we don't! I am thinking about gouging my eyes out. 



mossystate said:


> Black women get ALL the good stuff!!!!


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Want me to share all that goody good stuff?



Dear C, with all that I have seen here, I am a pillar of salt typing to you right now!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

swordchick said:


> No, we don't! I am thinking about gouging my eyes out.





dotdotdot


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't let the door hit you... well, wait - actually - yes. Let it hit you. Hard.
> 
> And permanently lock afterwards.



I won't even comment about the fact that the woman he had standing by him in his profile picture was photoshopped in.










Orrrr maybe I willllll.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you so much to all who were very sensitive to the situation I have found myself in.
During my 24 hour ban I had pause to regroup and focus on the direction that I want my interactions with people here to go in.

I want to focus on the positive and not the negative, as I wish to manifest more of the positive in my life, I also want to be a support to others here.

Maybe for now at least I need to not stray far from the main areas of the board that promote that positivity.

Hyde Park serves it purpose, but maybe for now at least I need not interact in that particular forum.

To clarify a few issues. Without getting into specifics as it remains confidential between myself and the moderation team, I was banned ONLY on the basis of my interaction within that particular thread. It was not as a result of any wider issues, or as a culmination of events.

Secondly I do not see myself as a martyr. I am an Aunt that cares much for my nephews. The issue in question is something that directly effects my immediate family.

I shall say no more.

I am just glad to be back.

Todah.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 9, 2008)

After parties that get broken up for absolutely no good reason.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

katorade said:


> I won't even comment about the fact that the woman he had standing by him in his profile picture was photoshopped in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yes!! i totally noticed that, but was too caught up in the riot to comment, i though..hmm i'll say something later..then forgot, probs thinking it was a strange dream. 
I think its important to remember though:
A photoshopped girlfriend is for life not just Dimensions. lol


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> What racism is he talking about? I haven't seen any of that. But I sure saw a bunch of homophobic remarks from him. Weird.


Infact, he said the gays should take all the imigrants with them when they are leaving town. Which actually, seems the teeniest wee bit racist to me actually!? Anyway, the guy has a photoshoped lady, anything he says must be fake. Though i'm wondering, were photoshopped girlfriends allowed to vote on proposition 8?? cause i dont think that would be fair!


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Though i'm wondering, were photoshopped girlfriends allowed to vote on proposition 8?? cause i dont think that would be fair!



Since when did fair come into play with Prop 8? Or common sense for that matter?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Since when did fair come into play with Prop 8? Or common sense for that matter?


lol right, i guess not. hmm.. i think what actually happened there was that all the homophobes were lined up voting..then they were like "ok, i need a vote now for my pencil", "My invisible friend bert needs his vote too mind" etc.. 
I think actually normal non homophobe people rested a bit on their laurals and thought, theres no way this will be passed so didnt vote.. I'm sure there will be a re-match!
This happened in France recently-there was a bit of voter apathy, a neo fashist nearly got in during the preliminary votes, everyone freaked out and rushed out to vote and he didnt get in. Yay!


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 9, 2008)

I am annoyed by self-hating closeted lesbian photoshopped girlfriends who vote to take away their own rights. And I'm further annoyed that these self-hatng closeted lesbian girlfriends hate hispanics too.

-Rusty


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I am annoyed by self-hating closeted lesbian photoshopped girlfriends who vote to take away their own rights. And I'm further annoyed that these self-hatng closeted lesbian girlfriends hate hispanics too.
> 
> -Rusty


I KNOW!! They bloody ruin it for everyone else!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2008)

Our fucking refridgerator broke yesterday.

So much for the milk that I bought last night.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I wish Obama would call me one day to talk me off. It'd be so inspiring.



I so wish I could rep you for that.


----------



## gypsy (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> he's not? I fucking hate babies.. i wouldnt be supporting him were it not for the fact i thought he was keeping the baby population down!! Also i hear he kicks puppies!



*snort*

Hehe, that made me laugh.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 9, 2008)

katorade said:


> I won't even comment about the fact that the woman he had standing by him in his profile picture was photoshopped in.
> Orrrr maybe I willllll.





mergirl said:


> Though i'm wondering, were photoshopped girlfriends allowed to vote on proposition 8?? cause i dont think that would be fair!





CleverBomb said:


> I am annoyed by self-hating closeted lesbian photoshopped girlfriends who vote to take away their own rights. And I'm further annoyed that these self-hatng closeted lesbian girlfriends hate hispanics too.


Those photoshop girls are so low maintenance... they never object, or speak up... they just lay there. Normally that would mean they get all the good mens, but as it turns out their personalities are rather flat. 

Badumbump-shhhh.


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Those photoshop girls are so low maintenance... they never object, or speak up... they just lay there. Normally that would mean they get all the good mens, but as it turns out their personalities are rather flat.
> 
> Badumbump-shhhh.



Damnit... i know that sound...

Besides, mine was a FA-hater


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Our fucking refridgerator broke yesterday.
> 
> So much for the milk that I bought last night.



Dear K.

Milk doesn't spoil that fast. Most refrigerators, if kept closed, retain a certain amount of coldness. There is also the back porch, if it it cold outside where you are.  Good luck!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Infact, he said the gays should take all the imigrants with them when they are leaving town. Which actually, seems the teeniest wee bit racist to me actually!? Anyway, the guy has a photoshoped lady, anything he says must be fake. Though i'm wondering, were photoshopped girlfriends allowed to vote on proposition 8?? cause i dont think that would be fair!



Photoshopped girlfriends were actually granted the right to marry in California in 2006.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Photoshopped girlfriends were actually granted the right to marry in California in 2006.


yeah, as ive said before, its one rules for queers and another for photoshopped ladies! Grrr goddam uppity photoshopped ladies stealin all our jobs n men n weddings!!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

gypsy said:


> *snort*
> 
> Hehe, that made me laugh.


awww.. i'm glad. You know what they say.. laughter is the working mans money!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

B68 said:


> Damnit... i know that sound...
> 
> Besides, mine was a FA-hater


goddam photoshopped women hating OUR Fa's!!! grrrrrr!!


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> awww.. i'm glad. You know what they say.. laughter is the working mans money!!



Over here they say 'a day without laughter is a day you haven't lived'. Maybe that's the reason why i still look so young and good and handsome...


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

B68 said:


> Over here they say 'a day without laughter is a day you haven't lived'. Maybe that's the reason why i still look so young and good and handsome...


the thing is as well.. i made up that saying before..but i realised it didnt sound right when outside my head! lol.. anyway..i really love that saying, were it literally true i would be a foetus were it not for a bit of depression .. so i'm a sort of toddler!!


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> the thing is as well.. i made up that saying before..but i realised it didnt sound right when outside my head! lol.. anyway..i really love that saying, were it literally true i would be a foetus were it not for a bit of depression .. so i'm a sort of toddler!!



Yessss... we could be annoyed because there's nothing to laugh about... but look at the bright, sunlit and wrinkleless side of it... Just try to avoid smiling when you see the skincaring advantage of a life without laughter...


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> awww.. i'm glad. You know what they say.. laughter is the working mans money!!



I didn't know they said that..but I like it!! I'm going to use it from now on.

All I have ever heard is "laughter is the best medicine"


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I didn't know they said that..but I like it!! I'm going to use it from now on.
> 
> All I have ever heard is "laughter is the best medicine"


lol.. they dont say it.. i made it up, trying to make is sound like.. hmm you know how they say..stuff like "mushrooms..the working mans truffles" (i cant believe that was the first thing i thought of).. but people seem to like it!! lmao


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

People that.......there ARE attractive people in the world that don't.....not everyone...I have been....People...I...we...it just.......

*AAAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! *


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> People that.......there ARE attractive people in the world that don't.....not everyone...I have been....People...I...we...it just.......
> 
> *AAAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! *



I know... it turns your stomach when they don't... i mean you expect them to... but nooooo... 

I say, smurk 'em!! Snart in their faces!!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

B68 said:


> I know... it turns your stomach when they don't... i mean you expect them to... but nooooo...
> 
> I say, smurk 'em!! Snart in their faces!!



I'm so glad someone understands


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Grrr goddam uppity photoshopped ladies stealin all our jobs n men n weddings!!!



I don't know why men tend to be so attracted to them. Their personalities are so...._flat_.


----------



## Aireman (Nov 9, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I don't know why men tend to be so attracted to them. Their personalities are so...._flat_.



Yeah I know, so two dimensional! Their pesonality is so thin. Like a sheet of paper.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 9, 2008)

The fact I benched Wes Welker and Kevin Smith and both of them got a combined 27 points while their counterparts scored a combined 2....I'd be winning my fantasy week by 40 right now.


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

That I have to work tomorrow .


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2008)

The guy that lives above me. He has no concept of other people's space at all. He's so loud and thoughtless that I often visualize myself beating him with his own chair.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The guy that lives above me. He has no concept of other people's space at all. He's so loud and thoughtless that I often visualize myself beating him with his own chair.



If it's a wheelchair, then ... you rock


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The fact I benched Wes Welker and Kevin Smith and both of them got a combined 27 points while their counterparts scored a combined 2....I'd be winning my fantasy week by 40 right now.


i have no idea what this means??


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> People that.......there ARE attractive people in the world that don't.....not everyone...I have been....People...I...we...it just.......
> 
> *AAAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! *


I KNOW!!!!!
p.s i took a peek, and to be honest.. i thought it would be more "what the butler saw" kinna thing.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 9, 2008)

Three things.
!) that some people will never understand tolerance of and for others, even though its a very simple concept

2) That I don't have photoshop so that I can photoshop a fake boyfriend into my proflie (or other) photo.

3)morse...code...in...every...sentence...that...is...typed.


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The guy that lives above me. He has no concept of other people's space at all. He's so loud and thoughtless that I often visualize myself beating him with his own chair.



Ah, the wonderful concept of getting closer to each other by making noise. Lots of noise... Embrace your neighbour by bumping your chair, playing loud music and slamming doors and much more stuff one can do to make yourself heard. Let them know you're out there and care...

SNORK 'EM!! 

Or... like i did in my city-days... SNORE 'EM!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Three things.
> !) that some people will never understand tolerance of and for others, even though its a very simple concept
> 
> 2) That I don't have photoshop so that I can photoshop a fake boyfriend into my proflie (or other) photo.
> ...


Haha.. i loved it that your one was an exclaimation mark!! it made it more pressing somehow!!
SOMEONE make her a photoshop boyfriend!!!! i would but i am a rubbish at all things computing..what kind of photoshop boyfriend would you like??


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

I ....am.....typing....out....a ....special....message.....it....is...hidden.....in....this....one......


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Three things.
> !) that some people will never understand tolerance of and for others, even though its a very simple concept
> 
> 2) That I don't have photoshop so that I can photoshop a fake boyfriend into my proflie (or other) photo.
> ...



I could photoshop myself into your profile (trust me, that looks great!), but because you say morse code isn't cool and because you say FA's are blackholes... You gotta pay for it...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> 2) That I don't have photoshop so that I can photoshop a fake boyfriend into my proflie (or other) photo.



Don't lie, Terri. You don't need a fake boyfriend cuz you're dating a movie star. I found this on the internets, so I know it's real.


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I ....am.....typing....out....a ....special....message.....it....is...hidden.....in....this....one......



Yeah........ i know that trick........ you start looking......... you bend over to see if anything is under there.......... and then............... WHAM!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Three things.
> !) that some people will never understand tolerance of and for others, even though its a very simple concept
> 
> 2) That I don't have photoshop so that I can photoshop a fake boyfriend into my proflie (or other) photo.
> ...


 ..............i just got that!! .... and i was.. like.. being nice n all... being your photoshop boyfriend pimp.... and like you ...dont get my morse code! I could be saving sailors lives.... as we very speak!!!....dot dot dash!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

I am annoyed that I cannot find a good under eye concealer!


----------



## Haunted (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Three things.
> !)
> 
> 2) That I don't have photoshop so that I can photoshop a fake boyfriend into my proflie (or other) photo.





B68 said:


> I could photoshop myself into your profile (trust me, that looks great!), but because you say morse code isn't cool and because you say FA's are blackholes... You gotta pay for it...





SamanthaNY said:


> Don't lie, Terri. You don't need a fake boyfriend cuz you're dating a movie star. I found this on the internets, so I know it's real.



Damn SamanthaNY beat me to it but here they are anyway 

View attachment Terry Photoshop bfriend.jpg


View attachment Terry & B68.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't lie, Terri. You don't need a fake boyfriend cuz you're dating a movie star. I found this on the internets, so I know it's real.




Terri that is right do not look at him. Make him work for your attention. Treat em mean to keep him keen.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

B68 said:


> Yeah........ i know that trick........ you start looking......... you bend over to see if anything is under there.......... and then............... WHAM!!



You did not see the hidden message! You lose.


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Damn SamanthaNY beat me to it but here they are anyway



The fact that you're stealing my pic (in which i spend hours of photofaking) and stealing my chance to let Lovelyone pay for it... that annoys me...

and some more....................... ha!!


----------



## B68 (Nov 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> You did not see the hidden message! You lose.



Oh yes... it's one of those nights... (Dutch time)


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep getting signed out on my craptastic computer. That irritates me...TO THE EXTREME!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a tree that is in full bloom that surrounds my letterbox, and I am unable to get my mail out of the box as bees are swarming around the flowers.
I really do not want to be stung by a bee.

I will just have to stand back and enjoy nature's spectacle. No mail for me today.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> There is a tree that is in full bloom that surrounds my letterbox, and I am unable to get my mail out of the box as bees are swarming around the flowers.
> I really do not want to be stung by a bee.
> 
> I will just have to stand back and enjoy nature's spectacle. No mail for me today.


There are options.







(unfortunately, your mail would not appreciate the hot flames)


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> There are options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does PETA's charter extend to protect insects as well? You cruel cruel man.

I will check the box tonight after sunset when all the lil beezies have flown away.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> There are options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That story is fucking EPIC. I love it. I didn't stop laughing for like fifteen minutes.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> I keep getting signed out on my craptastic computer. That irritates me...TO THE EXTREME!



You must mean this extreme (but w/o the fade)


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

B68 said:


> I could photoshop myself into your profile (trust me, that looks great!), but because you say morse code isn't cool and because you say FA's are blackholes... You gotta pay for it...


 
Wait wait wait...I said that INDIANA (where I live) is a blackhole for FA's cos there ARENT ANY HERE!!! I didnt in any way intend to state that fa's are blackholes. LOL I love me some FA's!!! Now where is that pic?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> yeah, as ive said before, its one rules for queers and another for photoshopped ladies! Grrr goddam uppity photoshopped ladies stealin all our jobs n men n weddings!!!



You're not missing much. I attended a photoshopped wedding once and it was really boring.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2008)

B68 said:


> Over here they say 'a day without laughter is a day you haven't lived'. Maybe that's the reason why i still look so young and good and handsome...



Here in Oakland a guy told me the same thing just before he shot me. (It's OK, was just a flesh wound.) I still don't get it.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ..............i just got that!! .... and i was.. like.. being nice n all... being your photoshop boyfriend pimp.... and like you ...dont get my morse code! I could be saving sailors lives.... as we very speak!!!....dot dot dash!!!!!


 
LOL Mergirl...I...really...enjoy...reading...your...posts....but.....OMGOODNESS....you...do....use...these....things....alot! Nothing........personal. Btw, saving sailors lives is a good thing but you need DASHES too! *hands you the morse code manual* (Can you type out some juicy gossip the next time in your morse code?)


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't lie, Terri. You don't need a fake boyfriend cuz you're dating a movie star. I found this on the internets, so I know it's real.


 
Samantha, we were trying to keep it on the hush, so that we could live our private lives without all the paparazzi...damn you for letting everyone know! Now everyone is going to want to know who that hot chick is with that movie actor dude.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Damn SamanthaNY beat me to it but here they are anyway


 
The first guy was just a cabanaboy It didnt mean a thing. The other handsome fellow--I just wish he would have called me back after our first night together. He promised!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2008)

Is that Splint Eastwood?


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe that is the new 007, Daniel Craig? I can't remember his real name cos he wants me to refer to him as lovemuffin.


----------



## B68 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The first guy was just a cabanaboy It didnt mean a thing. The other handsome fellow--I just wish he would have called me back after our first night together. He promised!



Ooo...!! I DID call you back! On both numbers you gave me! 

But on the first number an answeringmachine said 'South Bend Cabanaclub' and on the second number i heard a man say 'Daniel here... is that you, pumpkin...?' 

So ehh... i kinda felt bad. Like our night together just dissapeared into a blackhole...


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 10, 2008)

B68 said:


> Ooo...!! I DID call you back! On both numbers you gave me!
> 
> But on the first number an answeringmachine said 'South Bend Cabanaclub' and on the second number i heard a man say 'Daniel here... is that you, pumpkin...?'
> 
> So ehh... i kinda felt bad. Like our night together just dissapeared into a blackhole...


LMAO! The cabana club is hiring!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Samantha, we were trying to keep it on the hush, so that we could live our private lives without all the paparazzi...damn you for letting everyone know! Now everyone is going to want to know who that hot chick is with that movie actor dude.



Oh, no you di-int. 

Don't you even pretend like you're true to Daniel (and he was SO good to you!!). I saw you with Brad Pitt - and don't think Angelina isn't fully aware of your affair: 






And as if that wasn't bad enough - I have it on good authority that you were the reason John Mayer broke up with Jennifer Anniston: 






But the one I really canNOT understand, is this: 






James WHITMORE, Terri? Really? Must you toy with an old man's heart? I understand he's a noted actor, and that Shawshank Redemption is one of your favorite films, but simply getting and autograph would have sufficed. 

The matching tattoos aren't going to come off easy ya know. And old people don't heal well from using ceiling-mounted trapeze sets.... what were you thinking, Terri??


----------



## B68 (Nov 10, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh, no you di-int.
> 
> Don't you even pretend like you're true to Daniel (and he was SO good to you!!). I saw you with Brad Pitt - and don't think Angelina isn't fully aware of your affair:
> 
> ...



Oooo man! Now it all comes back to me... She said 'you're the only Dutchman in my life', but i didn't hear 'Dutch'...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm annoyed by friends who write you off because of their own insecurities. And then after you reach out to actually address the situation and fix something that you didn't even start, they just avoid you. 

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 10, 2008)

Coworker showed up to work stinking falling down drunk today


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 10, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Coworker showed up to work stinking falling down drunk today


Remember, you can't get fired for having a 'disease'.

Worked with an alcoholic and it was so much fun. Every day was like Wheel of Personality Fortune.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 10, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Remember, you can't get fired for having a 'disease'.
> 
> Worked with an alcoholic and it was so much fun. Every day was like Wheel of Personality Fortune.



Doubly so when you're protected by a union, Admiral. Just ...


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 10, 2008)

Whats really getting me down right now is that ,after I have had the windshield replaced on my car,the Brake cylinder failed ,another 130 pounds,and ever closer to losing my best ever girlfriend through lack of money (lots of tears)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> closer to losing my best ever girlfriend through lack of money (lots of tears)



Money problems make things harder, sure - but they shouldn't cause you to lose a girlfriend!


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 10, 2008)

Once again........DISTANCE!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 10, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Coworker showed up to work stinking falling down drunk today



ummmmm...what do you do? I wanna make sure it's not like manufacturing a product I use that this guy may end up getting me killed lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 10, 2008)

Rowan said:


> ummmmm...what do you do? I wanna make sure it's not like manufacturing a product I use that this guy may end up getting me killed lol



Rowan, I can't make irony like this up: I'm a state social worker. We .. uh .. provide services to vulnerable adults. The ... uh ... kind that are, say, chemically impaired. 

Just ...


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 10, 2008)

Still frustrated over not finding the "right" house. So many maybes but grrrrrr its frustrating when you know the house you want, the price range ya got. GRRRRR.


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> First of all, how come you ignored everything else in my post? Too wordy for ya?
> 
> Second of all, the fact that you go to bashes doesn't mean shit to me. You can be an asshole and have "I love fat girls" tattooed on your forehead and it wouldn't mean a damn thing.
> 
> ...


*If you don't wear cute undies, they might not invite you :doh:*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *If you don't wear cute undies, they might not invite you :doh:*



Or creepy, don't forget being creepy might also get you banned.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2008)

I am annoyed at my husband because he's not willing to take some time off in December for the holidays. It's not like his coworkers don't take time off!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 10, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I am annoyed at my husband because he's not willing to take some time off in December for the holidays. It's not like his coworkers don't take time off!



Is it because he wants to make more money to support Alex or is it just because he's stubborn?


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Or creepy, don't forget being creepy might also get you banned.


*UGH, that's why I'm not getting invited!! :doh:*


----------



## B68 (Nov 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *UGH, that's why I'm not getting invited!! :doh:*



I bet being senile doesn't help either...


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *UGH, that's why I'm not getting invited!! :doh:*



Well let's see...

Middle aged geek: -10 to saving throw
Full time job: +5
Married 19 years: +10
Talking about this like it was a die roll in a game: NO CHANCE.

Damn...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2008)

That I have to go out now to my voluntary job, when I want to just sit at home and relax and drink hot chocolate and be lazy.


----------



## B68 (Nov 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That I have to go out now to my voluntary job, when I want to just sit at home and relax and drink hot chocolate and be lazy.



Yes... but... voluntary means you don't have to... or...


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

B68 said:


> I bet being senile doesn't help either...


*I forgot about that...*


----------



## B68 (Nov 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *I forgot about that...*



Aahh... eehhrrr... what did you forget about


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Victim said:


> Well let's see...
> 
> Middle aged geek: -10 to saving throw
> Full time job: +5
> ...


*That's it! I'm gonna have to have a chat with those Mashpotality girls and Aris...maybe we can work out a deal to get me into one of those room parties. Maybe Bruce will vouch for me, I've been to one of his cave parties.*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *That's it! I'm gonna have to have a chat with those Mashpotality girls and Aris...maybe we can work out a deal to get me into one of those room parties. Maybe Bruce will vouch for me, I've been to one of his cave parties.*



you were in mashpotality ya turd!!

remember, we dined on 3485348 pounds of chinese food!



anyone and everyone is welcome in mashpotality!


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> you were in mashpotality ya turd!!
> 
> remember, we dined on 3485348 pounds of chinese food!
> 
> ...


_*Shhhh, I was playing my geek card *_


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 10, 2008)

Getting bitched at by people on an ego trip.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Getting bitched at by people on an ego trip.



I can't help it...I'm an AMA-Zing girl 

:wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I can't help it...I'm an AMA-Zing girl
> 
> :wubu:



Hahaha. Damn you Zwebs!


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 11, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh, no you di-int.
> 
> Don't you even pretend like you're true to Daniel (and he was SO good to you!!). I saw you with Brad Pitt - and don't think Angelina isn't fully aware of your affair:
> 
> ...


 
This has got to be the funniest thing that I have ever seen! First of all, I was looking at Brad Pitt because he came out of the restroom with toilet paper stuck to his shoe. It was quite humourous watching his entourage try to catch up to him. John Mayer only wanted me cos he heard that my poems were good and he needed lyrics for some recent music. We have since split up due to artistic differences. James Whitmore....well I used him for his experience-he was okay with it, why can't you be? :shocked:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Or creepy, don't forget being creepy might also get you banned.



ohh, let me play this game... How about trying to pick up one girl by telling her about the girl you had sex with the night before? Would that get him banned? Maybe it just makes the person an ass?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been at the Globe for about a month now, its going to take time to get to know people and all that stuff but so far there has been one kid around my age that I was kind of bonding with...makes 8 hour shifts more bearable.

Tonight I find out he failed a drug test and now either he takes a 2 month Leave of Absence for rehab or he gets fired outright.

Either way I lose the one friend I made so far, kinda reminds me of losing Finn at the Herald back in 06


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 11, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Money problems make things harder, sure - but they shouldn't cause you to lose a girlfriend!



Samantha,you dont know the story and as its very personal Im not going to tell it here,what I will say though is its a lack of money,distance and an unreliable car that I cant afford to replace.
We are clinging on but it gets harder every day,we love each other deeply and dont want to be apart,but a unique and unfortunate set of circumstances has kept us away from each other for 2 months,and it hurts when we are in love so much.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Samantha,you dont know the story and as its very personal Im not going to tell it here


Okay... sorry I commented.


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats okay,you dont have to be sorry ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

It wasn't an apology - it was a regret...

Hope things work out for you both.


----------



## B68 (Nov 11, 2008)

That i could destroy more than i want by exposing a faker.


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

B68 said:


> That i could destroy more than i want by exposing a faker.


*SONOFABITCH! You told me you'd keep my secret!!! *


----------



## B68 (Nov 11, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *SONOFABITCH! You told me you'd keep my secret!!! *



Hey... It's working!! Let all fakers follow SparkGirls initiative and expose themselves


----------



## B68 (Nov 11, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *SONOFABITCH! You told me you'd keep my secret!!! *



Btw, just saw a funny nickname: sono FA bitch


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Is it because he wants to make more money to support Alex or is it just because he's stubborn?



It's not like we need more money in December. He's getting paid three times and he's on call for Thanksgiving, so he's going to have a FAT paycheck the first week in December. It's because he's stubborn. I could really use him for one of the weeks that Max is off of school.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 11, 2008)

we just had a HUGE party at my house over the weekend, but someone forgot to put out the pepperoni with all the other foods. now we have 2 packages of pepperoni chillin in the fridge.

i fucking love pepperoni, but im a veggie now. 

its tempting meeee!!!!!!!! *cries*


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> we just had a HUGE party at my house over the weekend, but someone forgot to put out the pepperoni with all the other foods. now we have 2 packages of pepperoni chillin in the fridge.
> 
> i fucking love pepperoni, but im a veggie now.
> 
> its tempting meeee!!!!!!!! *cries*




Throw it out and go and buy some vegie burgers.:bow:


----------



## Victim (Nov 11, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> we just had a HUGE party at my house over the weekend, but someone forgot to put out the pepperoni with all the other foods. now we have 2 packages of pepperoni chillin in the fridge.
> 
> i fucking love pepperoni, but im a veggie now.
> 
> its tempting meeee!!!!!!!! *cries*



When I have leftover pepperoni from making pizza, I lay out the slices on a platter in the microwave and nuke it until it completely dries out. Pepperoni chips!

Of course that probably isn't going to help you avoid eating it....


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2008)

Collective whole.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 12, 2008)

The migraine that cause me to go home from work this morning an just won't leave... 

Time to go to bed and hopefully sleep if off...


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 12, 2008)

The fact that my 84-year-old father-in-law who is staying with us is sick, refuses to take the medicine that will make him better, whining that he hurts and is so sick.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 12, 2008)

...cramps.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> ...cramps.



I am with you on that one


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I've got a nagging leg injury incurred by a vicious night cramp from last week, its preventing me from swimming.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 12, 2008)

People who make DVDs of their babies/children and send them out to all of their friends/family. The arrogance of assuming everyone is interested in watching YOUR child do anything boggles me.


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

*My co-worker that startles me every time he sneezes (at least once a day). I swear you can hear him from far across the building! *

*Am I horrible for complaining to my supervisor about it? haha *


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

The fact that it took about a month and an expensive misstake to finally find a very simple solution to a computer problem...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2008)

The irrationality of human emotions.

My mother and her boyfriend are having some problems. It just seems so... stupid.


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

Tooz said:


> People who make DVDs of their babies/children and send them out to all of their friends/family. The arrogance of assuming everyone is interested in watching YOUR child do anything boggles me.



My brother actually makes a Christmas movie starring his kids every year and sends them out rather than cards. I must say, though, they're freaking awesome. His best friend is a filmmaker and helps direct it. They always have great soundtracks, too. Last year's "the Christmas Caper" had charlie brown christmas music and stuff like the Ramones. Their acting is adorable.:happy:

I'm with you, though. The last thing I want to do is watch somebody's pink monkey spend 15 minutes trying to open their first Christmas present.


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm with you, though. The last thing I want to do is watch somebody's pink monkey spend 15 minutes trying to open their first Christmas present.



O! A! Pink monkey=kiddo! 

For a moment i had an image of a very weird/adults only Christmas...

Sorry, i'm Dutch...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

Tooz said:


> People who make DVDs of their babies/children and send them out to all of their friends/family. The arrogance of assuming everyone is interested in watching YOUR child do anything boggles me.



I understand that it is not for everybody, but a child is a parent's pride and joy.

There are worse things in the world to watch than that, a great deal of what is put out there and forced upon us as so called "Entertainment".


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

B68 said:


> O! A! Pink monkey=kiddo!
> 
> For a moment i had an image of a very weird/adults only Christmas...
> 
> Sorry, i'm Dutch...



I almost used my best friend's favorite title and referred to them as "f**k trophies", but I figured that may be a little tooooo offensive. Then again, she's also the same woman that referred to her unborn child as "my parasite".


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I understand that it is not for everybody, but a child is a parent's pride and joy.
> 
> There are worse things in the world to watch than that, a great deal of what is put out there and forced upon us as so called "Entertainment".



I think she means the people that will force you to watch a kid clench and unclench their hand in front of their face for 10 minutes while saying "isn't he cute? isn't he just the smartest little boy? no wait, look at him doing it now!" like no baby on Earth has ever done it. They're the same people that have their kids' umbilical cords in an airtight keepsack baggie in a 16 pound baby book on their coffee table.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> I think she means the people that will force you to watch a kid clench and unclench their hand in front of their face for 10 minutes while saying "isn't he cute? isn't he just the smartest little boy? no wait, look at him doing it now!" like no baby on Earth has ever done it. They're the same people that have their kids' umbilical cords in an airtight keepsack baggie in a 16 pound baby book on their coffee table.



I am a shameless Auntie who shows off her nephew at the drop of a hat, so you may be talking to the wrong person here.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

View attachment php1nqiTRAM.jpg


I have no shame as I said. And here he is.


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am a shameless Auntie who shows off her nephew at the drop of a hat, so you may be talking to the wrong person here.



LOL, no problems here! I have pictures of my nephews and niece everywhere. I just know way too many people that hate kids. And I mean haaaate them.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> LOL, no problems here! I have pictures of my nephews and niece everywhere. I just know way too many people that hate kids. And I mean haaaate them.



I understand. That is cool. 

I do not think that people are meaning to be arrogant about showing others dvd's of their kids though. They are just proud is all.


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't haaate kids.I do get a bit peeved at parents who think their little precious is the one and only perfect child on the planet.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 12, 2008)

Let it be noted that I do not mind getting DVDs of my relatives/friends children and what not as long as they're inside of a new DVD player that I get to open. 

Actually, if anyone gave me a DVD of their child, I'd be very concerned and I know once I popped it in, Chris Hansen would walk out of the shadows somewhere and tell me to have a seat.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 12, 2008)

Tooz said:


> People who make DVDs of their babies/children and send them out to all of their friends/family. The arrogance of assuming everyone is interested in watching YOUR child do anything boggles me.




I know what to send you for Christmas


----------



## Tooz (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> I think she means the people that will force you to watch a kid clench and unclench their hand in front of their face for 10 minutes while saying "isn't he cute? isn't he just the smartest little boy? no wait, look at him doing it now!" like no baby on Earth has ever done it.



Yes. I really don't care about watching some kid crawl around and drool under the guise of a Christmas gift.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

steely said:


> I don't haaate kids.I do get a bit peeved at parents who think their little precious is the one and only perfect child on the planet.



Well our lil Marcus is perfect.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Actually, if anyone gave me a DVD of their child, I'd be very concerned and I know once I popped it in, Chris Hansen would walk out of the shadows somewhere and tell me to have a seat.


But I made some iced tea.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> I almost used my best friend's favorite title and referred to them as "f**k trophies", but I figured that may be a little tooooo offensive.



I call them crotch fruit sometimes. It's ok. :batting:


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well our lil Marcus is perfect.



Well,he certainly is cute as pumpkin pie:wubu:
I live in the south,so cute as pumpkin pie is a good thing!
Means you could just eat em up!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

steely said:


> Well,he certainly is cute as pumpkin pie:wubu:
> I live in the south,so cute as pumpkin pie is a good thing!
> Means you could just eat em up!



Thank you so much Steely.


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm soooo close to post a pic of my son... I mean, talking about perfect and cute and funny and adorable...


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Let it be noted that I do not mind getting DVDs of my relatives/friends children and what not as long as they're inside of a new DVD player that I get to open.
> 
> Actually, if anyone gave me a DVD of their child, I'd be very concerned and I know once I popped it in, Chris Hansen would walk out of the shadows somewhere and tell me to have a seat.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 12, 2008)

Ugh. Some asshole hit my car, KNEW that he had hit my car, and left the scene. Even though the two bystanders looked him in the eye and said, "Hey, you hit that car!" He just shrugged and drove off.  Poor little Bug that I just got detailed, now she's got nasty white paint scratched into her left butt cheek, or what passes for a butt cheek on a VW Beetle. 

I'm TOTALLY pressing charges and it could end up being a criminal case since the damage is over $1000.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Ugh. Some asshole hit my car, KNEW that he had hit my car, and left the scene. Even though the two bystanders looked him in the eye and said, "Hey, you hit that car!" He just shrugged and drove off.  Poor little Bug that I just got detailed, now she's got nasty white paint scratched into her left butt cheek, or what passes for a butt cheek on a VW Beetle.
> 
> I'm TOTALLY pressing charges and it could end up being a criminal case since the damage is over $1000.




That sucks Vickie! I hope it does end up being a criminal case, never understand people that can't bother to hold themselves accountable for their own actions.


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> That sucks Vickie! I hope it does end up being a criminal case, never understand people that can't bother to hold themselves accountable for their own actions.



There's a joke about these things. 

A guy causes damage while parking. He gets out with a paper and pen and waves at the public. He writes something so everyone thinks he gives his name and phone number. 

In fact he writes 'everyone thinks i'm writing my name and phone number right now. But i don't. Good luck.'


----------



## gypsy (Nov 12, 2008)

My shoulder.

IT HURTS.

And not just a twinge of pain that flares up every couple hours.

It feels like I need to take it right out of my body, wring it out like a sopping wet dishrag, bash it on a rock or two, and then put it back in. 

More painkillers. *grumble*

Oh, and coming back after 2 business days and having to balance the accounting that nobody had the slightest idea what to do with.


----------



## jennabelle (Nov 12, 2008)

That I want chocolate cake but don't get paid until friday. And I need to move my futon out of my friends old appartment but I need someone to help me move it and I need my dad's truck.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sitting in a parking lot with a dead battery.

I don't suppose anyone here wants to jump me? Oh, wait...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

B68 said:


> I'm soooo close to post a pic of my son... I mean, talking about perfect and cute and funny and adorable...



You should. I would love to see a pic of him.



Miss Vickie said:


> Ugh. Some asshole hit my car, KNEW that he had hit my car, and left the scene. Even though the two bystanders looked him in the eye and said, "Hey, you hit that car!" He just shrugged and drove off.  Poor little Bug that I just got detailed, now she's got nasty white paint scratched into her left butt cheek, or what passes for a butt cheek on a VW Beetle.
> 
> I'm TOTALLY pressing charges and it could end up being a criminal case since the damage is over $1000.



Some people's behaviour is so disgraceful. That is not acceptable behaviour on his part.

Press charges Vickie because people cannot get away with doing that.


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> I'm sitting in a parking lot with a dead battery.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone here wants to jump me? Oh, wait...



Hey, if your laptop is still working, you've a battery, right?


----------



## B68 (Nov 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You should. I would love to see a pic of him.



Well, maybe in another thread


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2008)

that i can't dig into this delicious pint of pumpkin cheesecake ice cream until it thaws a little bit. bah!!!


----------



## Ash (Nov 12, 2008)

supersoup said:


> that i can't dig into this delicious pint of pumpkin cheesecake ice cream until it thaws a little bit. bah!!!



And by "it thaws a little bit" you mean "ashley gets here to enjoy it with me". Right? RIGHT?!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2008)

Ashley said:


> And by "it thaws a little bit" you mean "ashley gets here to enjoy it with me". Right? RIGHT?!



...of course.






note to self...pick up more ice cream for the weekend. COMPLETELY UNRELATED TO THE ABOVE COMMENT.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm definitely pressing charges and leaving the scene of an accident is a Very Big Deal. A very young and yummy cop came to take the information, pictures, etc. He said that because it's likely to be over $1000 in damage it'll be a criminal case. Hard to believe that a little scratch will cost that much to fix but he said the whole panel will need to be replaced, and then the car possibly repainted to match! (Hmmm. Wonder if I could get her painted purple...)

I'm so thankful that the nice people stayed to give me the info. Otherwise I would be S.O.L.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am a shameless Auntie who shows off her nephew at the drop of a hat, so you may be talking to the wrong person here.





Susannah said:


> View attachment 53520
> 
> 
> I have no shame as I said. And here he is.



I'm with you Shoshie! I love my little niece and will show her off in a heartbeat!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2008)

That I cannot afford to send cards to all of the many many people that I want to, in the Secret Snowflake card exchange. It is depressing.

I can only afford about ten cards.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That I cannot afford to send cards to all of the many many people that I want to, in the Secret Snowflake card exchange. It is depressing.
> 
> I can only afford about ten cards.



Perhaps you can email a card to the other people.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Perhaps you can email a card to the other people.



I could, but it is not the same. Last year when I was working I was able to send more cards.

I am truely upset about it. No exaggeration.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I could, but it is not the same. Last year when I was working I was able to send more cards.
> 
> I am truely upset about it. No exaggeration.



I truely understand what you are going through. I am in the same situation. I can't do all that I want to do.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 13, 2008)

It really annoys me when I'm coloring my hair and my fingernails poke holes in the ends of the glove-fingers, so that when I take the gloves off, my nails match my hair. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2008)

I sprained my ankle today (*AGAIN!)*. Badly.


I'm really getting sick of it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 13, 2008)

My head still hurts, but I have to go into work...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 13, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> It really annoys me when I'm coloring my hair and my fingernails poke holes in the ends of the glove-fingers, so that when I take the gloves off, my nails match my hair. :doh:



Can I do an evil chuckle at your misfortune, since you have long fingers and long nails?  My chubby digits are so fat that I cant get the damn gloves properly on each finger, they all pucker up and I have an inch of empty finger space on the tip of each, while I feel like I have webbed fingers. Its the hand equivalent of wearing too small pantyhose that won't pull up further than mid thigh, lol!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I sprained my ankle today (*AGAIN!)*. Badly.
> 
> 
> I'm really getting sick of it.



have you tried wearing an ankle brace? I use to wear one that was a really taught elastic with gel pads that went under the ankle bone for support. It really helped.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I sprained my ankle today (*AGAIN!)*. Badly.
> 
> 
> I'm really getting sick of it.



I used to sprain my ankle daily playing basketball when I was younger. My parents driveway was so uneven so I'd end up stepping in a hole and doing it alll the time.

The worst was when I'd dribble the ball and it'd hit a funny angle and bounce up and hit me in the junk and than I'd stumble around in severe pain until I stepped in a hole and sprained my ankle .. double ouch.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I used to sprain my ankle daily playing basketball when I was younger. My parents driveway was so uneven so I'd end up stepping in a hole and doing it alll the time.
> 
> The worst was when I'd dribble the ball and it'd hit a funny angle and bounce up and hit me in the junk and than I'd stumble around in severe pain until I stepped in a hole and sprained my ankle .. double ouch.



I cringed like 5 times reading that, Justin.

Ooof.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 13, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Can I do an evil chuckle at your misfortune, since you have long fingers and long nails?  My chubby digits are so fat that I cant get the damn gloves properly on each finger, they all pucker up and I have an inch of empty finger space on the tip of each, while I feel like I have webbed fingers. Its the hand equivalent of wearing too small pantyhose that won't pull up further than mid thigh, lol!


 You know you can, you evil thing, you.  It's a curse of having long fingernails...I now have two on my right hand that are a nice rusty-red color. I'm going to have to go home tonight and polish all of them just to cover it up.


----------



## Victim (Nov 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I used to sprain my ankle daily playing basketball when I was younger. My parents driveway was so uneven so I'd end up stepping in a hole and doing it alll the time.
> 
> The worst was when I'd dribble the ball and it'd hit a funny angle and bounce up and hit me in the junk and than I'd stumble around in severe pain until I stepped in a hole and sprained my ankle .. double ouch.



Okay, laughing at people in pain isn't very PC, but this is something people would PAY to see. Ever think about trying for that $10,000 on AFV?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I used to sprain my ankle daily playing basketball when I was younger. My parents driveway was so uneven so I'd end up stepping in a hole and doing it alll the time.
> 
> The worst was when I'd dribble the ball and it'd hit a funny angle and bounce up and hit me in the junk and than I'd stumble around in severe pain until I stepped in a hole and sprained my ankle .. double ouch.



The imagery this gave me is worth more than three times the rep I just TRIED to give you......:doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 13, 2008)

Im annoyed that I just started talking to an awesome dude, who is totally perfect for me... BUT HE'S JAILBAIT.

I guess Im gonna have to start hittin' on my teacher. I always went for older guys anyway :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I used to sprain my ankle daily playing basketball when I was younger. My parents driveway was so uneven so I'd end up stepping in a hole and doing it alll the time.
> 
> The worst was when I'd dribble the ball and it'd hit a funny angle and bounce up and hit me in the junk and than I'd stumble around in severe pain until I stepped in a hole and sprained my ankle .. double ouch.


 

It's the biggest suck for sure. I'm sooo sore.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 13, 2008)

my mother's dog.

i'm ready to give her away to the first taker.


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2008)

My back. It hurts every day. Had it checked out and there's nothing wrong with it. Just something I need to live with.

Being tall rules, but holy fuck does it have some downsides.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

starting to feel "the blues"


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to buy a Filofax diary and the one that I want costs $150.00. What is up with that? Why is it so expensive just for a bloody diary?

I could get a cheaper one but I have fallen in love with this particular one.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 14, 2008)

Getting the worst Charlie Horse of my life last night and having it still hurt like hell this morning. Whole calf muscle seized up, had to put a BACK MASSAGER on it and some goddamn horse liniment to ease the agony.

Carving out the muscle with a dull melon baller would have hurt less overall.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hubby's truck is acting up again. I woke up to find that my car was missing...no note to let me know how I'm getting to work.  I called his cell phone - no answer. Now I'm going to worry until I hear from him.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm annoyed by friends who tell you they've been meaning to ask you something, but won't ask because it's not something you say through text messages.

But, but, but... we're strictly online friends! We only talk through AIM! 

I hate suspense. I always want to know RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hubby's truck is acting up again. I woke up to find that my car was missing...no note to let me know how I'm getting to work.  I called his cell phone - no answer. Now I'm going to worry until I hear from him.



Any update?


----------



## Haunted (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Few Choice words and a couple well placed shitkickers for One sorry Deadbeat SOB Take care of your kids or let me bring them here so i can!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am annoyed with someone who all of a sudden just stopped talking with me.... and I have no idea why :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2008)

my neck still hurts from when i crunched it in power yoga yesterday. we were moving towards "yoga headstand" .. maybe that works for the tiny girls in my class but as far as the 200+ guy is concerned, placing one's bodyweight largely on the neck is not necessarily a good idea.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 14, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> my neck still hurts from when i crunched it in power yoga yesterday. we were moving towards "yoga headstand" .. maybe that works for the tiny girls in my class but as far as the 200+ guy is concerned, placing one's bodyweight largely on the neck is not necessarily a good idea.



Speaking from experience, neck pain is one of the most annoying things to deal with. Hope you ice it pretty good, take care


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 14, 2008)

My kitty is sick  I took her to the vet for a check up and yearly vaccines today and the doc told me that she is most likely a lot older than we thought (I got her from an ex-roomie who left her...I thought she was about 4 or 5, Doc says she's in the "double digits"), and that she has LOST weight since I had her there 6 weeks ago even though I had increased the amount of food I give, since the doc was concerned that she was underweight then. She went from 6lbs to under 5lbs  They are doing blood work and will let me know the results on Monday, but I'm scared.


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 14, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My kitty is sick  I took her to the vet for a check up and yearly vaccines today and the doc told me that she is most likely a lot older than we thought (I got her from an ex-roomie who left her...I thought she was about 4 or 5, Doc says she's in the "double digits"), and that she has LOST weight since I had her there 6 weeks ago even though I had increased the amount of food I give, since the doc was concerned that she was underweight then. She went from 6lbs to under 5lbs  They are doing blood work and will let me know the results on Monday, but I'm scared.



Dear Goof,

I had the same problem with my kitty recently. If she is older, it sound like she may have hyperthyroidism. It is common in older kitties. If so, it is easy to fix, she may need daily medication. My kitty has gained back all she lost and is feistier than ever. I got her from a friend who guestimated her age. When they told me she was a geriatric cat, I was like, "She's just a kitty!"

Anyway, I hope your cat has something simple like that wrong. Rosie and I will keep a good thought for your kitty.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Dear Goof,
> 
> I had the same problem with my kitty recently. If she is older, it sound like she may have hyperthyroidism. It is common in older kitties. If so, it is easy to fix, she may need daily medication. My kitty has gained back all she lost and is feistier than ever. I got her from a friend who guestimated her age. When they told me she was a geriatric cat, I was like, "She's just a kitty!"
> 
> Anyway, I hope your cat has something simple like that wrong. Rosie and I will keep a good thought for your kitty.



Thanks! The tests they did last time were for feline leukemia and AIDS and they both came back negative, so the doc thinks it's most likely something easily treatable. I'm just scared for her. Thanks for your and Rosie's good thoughts! Fiona Fluffybottoms, Steve and I all appreciate it!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

healthy kitty thoughts your way, Boof...


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 15, 2008)

The man in the following conversation (and the many men before him who did the same)--who sent me an unsolicited IM on yahoo:

Him: How R U? 
Me: I am fine thanks, how are you?
Him: horny
Me: Do I know you? Have we chatted before?
Him: No, but im horny
Me: Sorry that isn't my problem. I find it dull and unimaginative. It bores me to death,and I certtainly wouldn't do that with a total stranger.
Him: well come on give a guy a break. I see a pretty woman, get a hard-on and she wont indulge me. What's all that about? 
Me: Don't you have $3.99 a minute in your checking account so that you can go talk to some cyber phone chick for that? There are plenty of porn sites online. Just go to google and type in "porn", you will be in heaven. I will chat with you about work, life, interests, common everyday things, but I am not interested in having a sexual conversation with someone I don't know. 
Him: Why R U so uptight? Can't you just go with it? What's wrong with you helping me out with that?
Me: I already told you that I am not interested in cyber-sex. I find it boring and uninteresting.
Him: Come on, you know you wanna. Come on, I am already touching myself.
Me: Have a good night. (goes invisible) 
Him: Yur such a bitch! U coulda helped a man out. The least you could do is send me some pictures. Fat Bitch.


Me *delete and ignore*


----------



## intraultra (Nov 15, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The man in the following conversation (and the many men before him who did the same)--who sent me an unsolicited IM on yahoo:
> 
> Him: How R U?
> Me: I am fine thanks, how are you?
> ...



Just wow. Isn't it interesting how you went from being a "pretty woman" to a "fat bitch" when you rejected him? Gotta love it.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 15, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The man in the following conversation (and the many men before him who did the same)--who sent me an unsolicited IM on yahoo:
> 
> Him: How R U?
> Me: I am fine thanks, how are you?
> ...




Ugh. Absolute creep and a loser. You did the right thing by deleting that pervert.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2008)

It's saturday morning and I'm up before the sun comes our...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The man in the following conversation (and the many men before him who did the same)--who sent me an unsolicited IM on yahoo:
> 
> Him: How R U?
> Me: I am fine thanks, how are you?
> ...



Guys like this give us F/A's a bad name....disgusting.

Sorry you had to deal with that hun.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 15, 2008)

8:30 in the morning: my cell rings and it's my mother. I don't answer in time. 
She knows not to call before 10 on a Saturday, so I worry that something is wrong. I pick up the phone and call her back. She wants to know where I am and why I'm not there, we have plans this afternoon. I tell her that I was planning on getting there between 11 and 12. It takes me an hour drive there.

She gets mad at me and hangs up!


----------



## kayrae (Nov 15, 2008)

hangover and in an unfamiliar house, so I don't know where the Advil is hiding


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 15, 2008)

People that lie and are not more upfront I mean if you aren't attracted to someone or want nothing to do with them just be honest it saves time and effort made for an otherwise failed attempt ..... sorry just ranting have a blessed weekend all


----------



## kayrae (Nov 15, 2008)

But then isn't it kind of mean? And what if you're giving someone a chance to change your mind?


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd rather someone be mean to me then live lie after lie to only have hope deflated further down the road


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 15, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Guys like this give us F/A's a bad name....disgusting.
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with that hun.


No they don't -- the jerk wasn't an FA, just someone trying to take advantage of a "'desperate' random fat chick." (And Terri is most definitely _not_ in that category  Not that its a large group anyhow.)
It's obvous because he ended his part of the "conversation" with a size-based insult.
An FA might have used the epithet "bitch" but wouidn't have prefaced it with "fat" because it's not an insult! 

-Rusty


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 15, 2008)

The water is mysteriously not working in my house... and my parents are out of town. I gave my nephew a bath and then when I went to take a shower, the water worked for a second, then the pressure dropped, and then the water went AWOL.

No bueno. 


Oh, and my dad is at a football game in Kansas and isn't answering his phone.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2008)

couple things...

i hate that im envious that some people can afford to go to all the bbw events no matter where they are and i cant 

and that i got stood up yet again....*sigh* god men are stupid...i wish they wouldnt even ask in the first place rather than not showing up!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I could, but it is not the same. Last year when I was working I was able to send more cards.
> 
> I am truely upset about it. No exaggeration.





mariac1966 said:


> I truely understand what you are going through. I am in the same situation. I can't do all that I want to do.



I read this earlier...and I thought about leaving it alone..but it's been bothering me ever since.

This goes against the intent of why I started Secret Snowflake. It's meant to be a glimmer of hope in what can be a dismal time of year for some people. It's not meant to cause someone to be upset or depressed. It's not about the amount of cards you send out...Some people choose to send one or two and I've had someone send about 50. It should be about the fact that you've taken the time and the money to send a card to someone a half a word away because you want their day to be special. While I understand the desire to send more...maybe send some to those few this year and change your list next year. 

I don't want this to become something that upsets anyone. To be honest, it makes me rethink the whole damn process because it seems to be defeating the purpose.


*sigh*


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I read this earlier...and I thought about leaving it alone..but it's been bothering me ever since.
> 
> This goes against the intent of why I started Secret Snowflake. It's meant to be a glimmer of hope in what can be a dismal time of year for some people. It's not meant to cause someone to be upset or depressed. It's not about the amount of cards you send out...Some people choose to send one or two and I've had someone send about 50. It should be about the fact that you've taken the time and the money to send a card to someone a half a word away because you want their day to be special. While I understand the desire to send more...maybe send some to those few this year and change your list next year.
> 
> ...


I dont think you should feel defeated at all...its great that you are willing to do this for people. 

I tried to be part of it last year and apparently the people i wanted to send cards to didnt participate or something like that...dont really remember...but i think its great that you are doing it


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 15, 2008)

My best friend is getting married next weekend, so I bought a new dress, new shoes, jewelry...all that jazz. I just tried it all on and had Steve take a few pictures so I could make sure it all looked OK. Big mistake. Pics sure are a good way to knock down one's self esteem pretty darn quick. *sigh*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm annoyed that no one keeps their appointments these days. Someone was supposed to be here at 1pm to give me an estimate on a job. No call, no show. I'd like to go about my day, but I'm afraid they'll show up and I'll be in the middle of something. I guess they didn't want my business.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so annoyed with people who are so full of shit you can smell them coming a mile away.

That.is.all.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2008)

Not only am I sick, I'm a big cry baby...


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My best friend is getting married next weekend, so I bought a new dress, new shoes, jewelry...all that jazz. I just tried it all on and had Steve take a few pictures so I could make sure it all looked OK. Big mistake. Pics sure are a good way to knock down one's self esteem pretty darn quick. *sigh*



Sweets...i think you're gorgeous...so please dont be down on yourself!!! *huge hugs*


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 15, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> No they don't -- the jerk wasn't an FA, just someone trying to take advantage of a "'desperate' random fat chick." (And Terri is most definitely _not_ in that category  Not that its a large group anyhow.)
> It's obvous because he ended his part of the "conversation" with a size-based insult.
> An FA might have used the epithet "bitch" but wouidn't have prefaced it with "fat" because it's not an insult!
> 
> -Rusty


 
I hate to be the bearer of bad news Rusty, but I have had a couple of men who call themselves FA's from Dims say nasty things like that to me cos I wouldn't talk sex, or share pics with them so that they could have a wank fest. They do preface the bad word with the word "fat" to make it a derogatory comment. Sad to know, but yes there are fa's here whom are like that. I think that some people on the forums would be surprised to know who they were.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 15, 2008)

The weather.

It's been kinda cool recently, but today it's muggy, rainy, and in the mid-to-high 60's.

In other words, it's weather that makes your sinuses want to force their way out of your eye sockets.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I read this earlier...and I thought about leaving it alone..but it's been bothering me ever since.
> 
> This goes against the intent of why I started Secret Snowflake. It's meant to be a glimmer of hope in what can be a dismal time of year for some people. It's not meant to cause someone to be upset or depressed. It's not about the amount of cards you send out...Some people choose to send one or two and I've had someone send about 50. It should be about the fact that you've taken the time and the money to send a card to someone a half a word away because you want their day to be special. While I understand the desire to send more...maybe send some to those few this year and change your list next year.
> 
> ...



Don't feel defeated.... it is a wonderful idea and it is really awesome that you undertake such a huge job to brighten people's lives. Every card that is sent out is an opportunity to bring happiness to someone, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## melallensink (Nov 15, 2008)

Not going to Art Saturday at Krypton Comics because of bad politics in the fanboy clique. We're talking Chocolate War type crap here.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 15, 2008)

I... um. What?


----------



## melallensink (Nov 15, 2008)

I fixed it. It should have said because instead of before....


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 16, 2008)

The cat... scratching at the door wanting to come in but i'm too lazy to move :doh:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That I cannot afford to send cards to all of the many many people that I want to, in the Secret Snowflake card exchange. It is depressing.
> 
> I can only afford about ten cards.





Susannah said:


> I want to buy a Filofax diary and the one that I want costs $150.00. What is up with that? Why is it so expensive just for a bloody diary?
> 
> I could get a cheaper one but I have fallen in love with this particular one.



Welllllllll...lol.... you could always buy a normal priced diary, then you could use the difference and send all the Christmas cards you want  Decisions, decisions! 



MisticalMisty said:


> I read this earlier...and I thought about leaving it alone..but it's been bothering me ever since.
> 
> This goes against the intent of why I started Secret Snowflake. It's meant to be a glimmer of hope in what can be a dismal time of year for some people. It's not meant to cause someone to be upset or depressed. It's not about the amount of cards you send out...Some people choose to send one or two and I've had someone send about 50. It should be about the fact that you've taken the time and the money to send a card to someone a half a word away because you want their day to be special. While I understand the desire to send more...maybe send some to those few this year and change your list next year.
> 
> ...



What Rowan said!! This brings such happiness to people, I know it did to me, when I received some cards, and was able to send some too. I hope you realise how much people appreciate what you do here, and why you do it, because we really dooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Welllllllll...lol.... you could always buy a normal priced diary, then you could use the difference and send all the Christmas cards you want  Decisions, decisions!
> 
> 
> What Rowan said!! This brings such happiness to people, I know it did to me, when I received some cards, and was able to send some too. I hope you realise how much people appreciate what you do here, and why you do it, because we really dooooooooooooo!!



I want the diary, but I cannot afford it, so I will not be getting it. I also cannot afford to send all the cards that I want to send.

I hope that people know that I love em here even though I cannot send them a card this year.

Misty I do appreciate your efforts as always.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't sleep and no one's online....gah!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Men that want to call several different women by the same pet name.

My name is Susannah and not BB.

Please call me by my name, so that I know that you are talking to me and not a million other women.

Some guys suck.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Men that want to call several different women by the same pet name.
> 
> My name is Susannah and not BB.
> 
> ...



so BB, what's new with you today?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> so BB, what's new with you today?



You are a bad boy.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2008)

Bad boy = BB


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Bad boy = BB



Oh yes it is too.

We call my nephew BB. His name is Brandon, but we call him BB, which stands for beautiful boy.

I have also told this guy not to call me BB due to him not only calling other women by that name, but the fact that it is my nephew's name.

Do you think he will listen though?

I have a name, use it.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh yes it is too.
> We call my nephew BB. His name is Brandon, but we call him BB, which stands for beautiful boy.
> I have also told this guy not to call me BB due to him not only calling other women by that name, but the fact that it is my nephew's name.
> Do you think he will listen though?
> I have a name, use it.



Agreed. It's disrespectful to call you by a name that you've asked him not to.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

women around me making things complicated..


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

that im single..and im tired of hearing...oh why are you single...you're so good looking...maybe i just have a horrid personality? *grumps*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Rowan said:


> that im single..and im tired of hearing...oh why are you single...you're so good looking...maybe i just have a horrid personality? *grumps*



I hate the question, too, Rowan. Even though it is probably meant as a compliment, it kind of makes me cringe....like there must be something intangibly wrong with me for not having an SO.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate the question, too, Rowan. Even though it is probably meant as a compliment, it kind of makes me cringe....like there must be something intangibly wrong with me for not having an SO.



I also hate the question.


----------



## B68 (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate the answer to that question...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

B68 said:


> I hate the answer to that question...



Lol, yes....that MUST be why we hate the question 



That or it's a stupid, insincere question.........


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a friend who thinks she has the perfect life because she is married and has a house and nice cars etc.

She looks down on me a bit because I am still renting etc.

Her life is far from perfect, but she cannot see that.

She even told me not to wear "Fat girl clothes" because they were a little too big for me as I was still losing weight.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have a friend who thinks she has the perfect life because she is married and has a house and nice cars etc.
> 
> She looks down on me a bit because I am still renting etc.
> 
> ...


Actually, the way real estate is going (at least in the U.S. and possibly everywhere), renting is probably a wiser move these days. Heh.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate the question, too, Rowan. Even though it is probably meant as a compliment, it kind of makes me cringe....like there must be something intangibly wrong with me for not having an SO.


I know what's wrong with you! You're crippled by having... standards. 


-Rusty
(Nonstandard)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have a friend who thinks she has the perfect life because she is married and has a house and nice cars etc.
> 
> She looks down on me a bit because I am still renting etc.
> 
> ...





CleverBomb said:


> Actually, the way real estate is going (at least in the U.S. and possibly everywhere), renting is probably a wiser move these days. Heh.
> 
> -Rusty




I rent too and I would not change it for the world. With all my physical limitations and disabilities, it would be hard for me to keep up with all the maintenance of owning a home. Where I live, there is a maintenance staff that will come in and fix whatever needs fixing, I don't have to worry about cutting the lawn or shoveling the snow either.


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

I own but sometimes I wish I rented.Anything that goes wrong,water heater blowout,you've got to fix yourself.At least it's mine and nobody can kick me off unless I don't pay the taxes.Another reason to rent.


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have a friend who thinks she has the perfect life because she is married and has a house and nice cars etc.
> 
> She looks down on me a bit because I am still renting etc.
> 
> ...


 
*She doesn't sound like a true friend. Real friends don't look down on their friends. She's probably just compensating for the fact that she knows that her life is far from perfect.*

*As far as the cards issue, I have a friend that makes her own cards through stamping. They are very inexpensive to make and are so much nicer to receive than a store-bought card. Just an idea... Besides, all the nice messages you leave on here and on MySpace are so much nicer than a card. We all know you care and it doesn't take a holiday for you to show it. Believe me, you never go unappreciated, Shosh.*


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 17, 2008)

waiting and uncertainty...those two about sum it up


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2008)

my stupid sprained ankle :doh:


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 17, 2008)

Apparently my chronic absence.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 17, 2008)

I have to be polite to my sister's gf at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I have to be polite to my sister's gf at Thanksgiving dinner.



Just shove a whole turkey in her mouth. That should shut her up a while.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2008)

I've ate Taco Bell at least twice a week my entire life...no problem.

I turn 26, and _boom_! I can't look at a burrito without getting gas.

Fuck gas. Fuck feeling old at 26, and fuck cramps. Fuck my mood..and fuck the preggers girl with a bitchy attitude beside me...


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sick with a cold, dizzy and tired and have to be mommy to two boys and it's hard. I just want to crawl into bed and sleep it off. I'm not annoyed at being a mom per say, but i want them to sleep so i can too!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm sick with a cold, dizzy and tired and have to be mommy to two boys and it's hard. I just want to crawl into bed and sleep it off. I'm not annoyed at being a mom per say, but i want them to sleep so i can too!



Feel better soon Megan.

It must be so hard being sick and having children to take care of. Can your family help you out a little so that you could get some rest?

Drink lots of fluids, especially water, lemon tea etc.

Do you have Lemsip over there? It is a hot lemon tea drink with paracetamol in it for the aches and pains that come along with colds and flu.

Poor Megan.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2008)

Registering for classes.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Feel better soon Megan.
> 
> It must be so hard being sick and having children to take care of. Can your family help you out a little so that you could get some rest?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately it's only my husband and me around here. My nearest family is 200 miles away. He's at work and sick himself. I'm going to take a nap after Alex eats at 3. I'm downing water like crazy. And i don't know if we have lemsip, never heard of it. I do drink my share of Emergen-C. It's a vitamin, mineral drink that tends to help.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 17, 2008)

Regional gripe ahead: 

I'm sick and tired of the Mohegan Sun CasinoHotel ads. They take 80s (like... My Sharona, Hold The Line and Superfreak) songs and re-work the lyrics with cheesy Regular Guy and Suburban Couple people singing and dancing. 

Who the hell is getting sucked in by this crap? I think I'm their ideal demographic... the right age group, I'm fond of 80s music and have disposable income... I _would _actually like to go to that hotel/casino - but their advertising makes me wanna projectile vomit.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm sick with a cold, dizzy and tired and have to be mommy to two boys and it's hard. I just want to crawl into bed and sleep it off. I'm not annoyed at being a mom per say, but i want them to sleep so i can too!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't move my neck...period


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 17, 2008)

Retailers who make fun of customers. I've seen this happen more than once - someone pays for their purchase, and walks away - when s/he is out of earshot, the salesperson(s) starts making fun. Are people no longer grateful to have customers? Why would anyone think it's A Smart Idea to be shitty about/to the people that are keeping you in business? 

I say this because it's happened to me. A rude woman thought I was out of earshot. I wasn't. I should have gone back and said something to her - but I didn't. 

So.... just because you _think _the target of your verbal spew can't hear you - it doesn't mean you're right. No one says you have to like your customers - and you don't even have to be quiet about it - but if you MUST rip them apart, have the decency to do it in private. Or at the very least - NOT in front of other customers.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Retailers who make fun of customers. I've seen this happen more than once - someone pays for their purchase, and walks away - when s/he is out of earshot, the salesperson(s) starts making fun. Are people no longer grateful to have customers? Why would anyone think it's A Smart Idea to be shitty about/to the people that are keeping you in business?
> 
> I say this because it's happened to me. A rude woman thought I was out of earshot. I wasn't. I should have gone back and said something to her - but I didn't.
> 
> So.... just because you _think _the target of your verbal spew can't hear you - it doesn't mean you're right. No one says you have to like your customers - and you don't even have to be quiet about it - but if you MUST rip them apart, have the decency to do it in private. Or at the very least - NOT in front of other customers.



A fast food employee did this to my husband once -- became annoyed because he couldn't understand my husband, and imitated his accent, right in front of us. He promptly became an EX fast food employee.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2008)

My big toe on my left foot is definitely on my shit list right now.

It got in the way of a closing door and decided to crack the nail almost straight down the middle and lift part of the nail off. *Hurts like freakin hell.*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Retailers who make fun of customers. I've seen this happen more than once - someone pays for their purchase, and walks away - when s/he is out of earshot, the salesperson(s) starts making fun. Are people no longer grateful to have customers? Why would anyone think it's A Smart Idea to be shitty about/to the people that are keeping you in business?
> 
> I say this because it's happened to me. A rude woman thought I was out of earshot. I wasn't. I should have gone back and said something to her - but I didn't.
> 
> So.... just because you _think _the target of your verbal spew can't hear you - it doesn't mean you're right. No one says you have to like your customers - and you don't even have to be quiet about it - but if you MUST rip them apart, have the decency to do it in private. Or at the very least - NOT in front of other customers.



i have to agree with this.

i work in retail, and have gotten two of my cashiers fired for this very behavior. i can NOT STAND rude behavior in any way, shape, or form. i get that our jobs are shitty, but our customers sign our friggin paychecks essentially, and it makes my skin crawl when i hear one of my cashiers even START to make some comment about the customer they just waited on. even if they were the ones with the attitude, it doesn't matter. they just generated revenue for us, so stfu. gah. if you can't put a smile on your face, and at least attempt to pacify the most upset of customers, then go elsewhere please.

sore spot for me, ha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My big toe on my left foot is definitely on my shit list right now.
> 
> It got in the way of a closing door and decided to crack the nail almost straight down the middle and lift part of the nail off. *Hurts like freakin hell.*


 

I made the OWW face when I read this. There's nothing like hurting a toe to make you think everything else in your life is going ok. Haha.

Hang in there, it's gonna be awhile!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I made the OWW face when I read this. There's nothing like hurting a toe to make you think everything else in your life is going ok. Haha.
> 
> Hang in there, it's gonna be awhile!



Thanks, darlin!  

You know what really sucks? I JUST got a pedicure like the day before it happened. Grrrr. lol


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2008)

The guys in the produce department at work.

So, they usually buy like a bag of chips or snacks of some sort to munch on over the course of the night. I went back there (because that's how you get to the trash room), and I see a container of pretzels with the lid off. So, after a bit of internal debate, I grab one, pop it in my mouth, and eat it.

I've just swallowed it when I walk out and see one of the guys from produce. I say, "Dude, those pretzels are pretty good."

He goes, "What pretzels?"

The look of confusion on his face gives way to mild shock "Dude, you _ate _one? Those fell on the floor!"


So, yeah. I'm a germophobe who just ate a pretzel that had fallen on the floor of a friggin supermarket.

If I'm not hospitalized with, like, smallpox or something, I'm going to have some serious words with people at work tomorrow night.


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Just think how good you're going to feel when you are still alive.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2008)

steely said:


> Just think how good you're going to feel when you are still alive.



I'll do science when I'm still alive.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm annoyed highly....that it took me so long to figure out something that should have been obvious. Guys on dating sites that PM you from far away....they don't really want a date or to chat with you. What they are most interested in is free pictures of fat women.........:doh:

Apparently they are too cheap to pay to see paysites so they hit up the chicks on bbw dating sites....hoping we send random strangers racy/nude pictures???? 

Not my problem........


Besides, I already posted all mine free on the weight board- they just don't know it


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up,GEF:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2008)

steely said:


> Thanks for the heads up,GEF:bow:



It's like clockwork.....they usually ask in the first conversation....and think their "hints" are subtle about what kind of pics they want to see. Most won't waste their time on a second convo with you.....


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2008)

I am glad that the five accused in the case of the New Zealand three year old Nia Glassie have been found guilty of murder and manslaughter in relation to her death.

Those animals abused that darling innocent child for months before her death.

This baby was put in a ice cold bath and then in a tumble dryer.

She was hung on the clothes line and then spun until she flew off.

She was also dropped on her head on numerous occasions and used as a punching bag.

Two of the accused delivered what would prove to be fatal kicks to her head.

Her 35 year old mother supported her 17 year old boyfriend and delayed taking her child to hospital.

I tell you this case has me furious and I hope these effin pigs rot.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am glad that the five accused in the case of the New Zealand three year old Nia Glassie have been found guilty of murder and manslaughter in relation to her death.
> 
> Those animals abused that darling innocent child for months before her death.
> 
> ...


 
OMG. I wasnt annoyed until I read this post. How in the hell?? what in the hell? People like this need to be castrated, tied, burned, OMG. *wants to strangle something...grrrrrrrrrr.*


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> OMG. I( wasnt annoyed until I read this post. How in the hell?? what in the hell? People like this need to be castrated, tied, burned, OMG. *wants to strangle something...grrrrrrrrrr.*



This poor child never stood a chance. Three years old. Just a baby.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/to...uilty-of-murder/2008/11/18/1226770418488.html

http://www.stuff.co.nz/4765079a11.html

Sleep peacefully Nia. The living shall render justice for you. This was not your fault.


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

phucktards that leave a vehicle used for emergency delivery of medical records near empty of fuel.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am glad that the five accused in the case of the New Zealand three year old Nia Glassie have been found guilty of murder and manslaughter in relation to her death.
> 
> Those animals abused that darling innocent child for months before her death.
> 
> ...



My God, that absolutely sick. I'm stunned. They deserve the death penalty for those horrible acts.


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 18, 2008)

I came in here to talk about something trivial that annoyed me, but after reading about that little girl being literally tormented to death and thinking about how her life must have been three years of utter fear I realized my little annoyance is superficial and not worth writing about.


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> This poor child never stood a chance. Three years old. Just a baby.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/to...uilty-of-murder/2008/11/18/1226770418488.html
> 
> ...


 
*I'm amazed they were able to find a picture of that baby smiling. I hope that she, at some time, was able to know some joy in her life. Poor baby, rest in peace. *


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG that sounds just like the baby p case here in the uk at the mo!

How can people do things like this to anyone never mind a baby 

I HATE HATE HATE the human race


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> OMG that sounds just like the baby p case here in the uk at the mo!
> 
> How can people do things like this to anyone never mind a baby
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE the human race


And yet there are those who feel that a licensure or qualification test to bear children is somehow barbaric, unjust and fascist.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> And yet there are those who feel that a licensure or qualification test to bear children is somehow barbaric, unjust and fascist.



Not I, Admiral.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 18, 2008)

Just one thing annoying me.


NO PIZZA IN MY PRESENCE.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Not I, Admiral.


Not so much speaking to you, but rather the collective _Them_. The same people who call frozen embryo kids "snowflakes," and argue that a 120-cell blastocyst and a term fetus should be accorded the same 'rights,' but then I don't want to turn this into an abortion debate.

It all goes back to the argument that you need a license to own a gun, drive a car, catch wild game, but just an awareness of tab A into slot B to have a child.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> tab A into slot B to have a child.



Gawd, you're a shameless flirt :wubu:

Sorry, Admiral. It's all I've got today. 

I've blown my verbal wad on the "Ruby" thread.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 18, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i have to agree with this.
> 
> i work in retail, and have gotten two of my cashiers fired for this very behavior. i can NOT STAND rude behavior in any way, shape, or form. i get that our jobs are shitty, but our customers sign our friggin paychecks essentially, and it makes my skin crawl when i hear one of my cashiers even START to make some comment about the customer they just waited on. even if they were the ones with the attitude, it doesn't matter. they just generated revenue for us, so stfu. gah. if you can't put a smile on your face, and at least attempt to pacify the most upset of customers, then go elsewhere please.
> 
> sore spot for me, ha.



Thank you. I wanted to hear from someone on the other side of the sales counter, but feared that it would be the "all customers are assholes, and you don't know how hard this job is" type. While I appreciate the latter half of that point of view, there's never a reason to publicly mock people who are helping you (general) keep your job, and I find it especially repulsive when done in front of other customers.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

Watching a local television station. They are talking about ' man caves '. They are showing homes that do not look like mansions, yet, one whole room of the house is made into a refuge for the man of the house. I did not see any rooms that belonged to the woman of the house......oh....wait....:doh:....they do have kitchens and laundry rooms.



Nevermind.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Watching a local television station. They are talking about ' man caves '. They are showing homes that do not look like mansions, yet, one whole room of the house is made into a refuge for the man of the house. I did not see any rooms that belonged to the woman of the house......oh....wait....:doh:....they do have kitchens and laundry rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind.



My son calls our home "Mom's house, but Dad's Kitchen."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Watching a local television station. They are talking about ' man caves '. They are showing homes that do not look like mansions, yet, one whole room of the house is made into a refuge for the man of the house. I did not see any rooms that belonged to the woman of the house......oh....wait....:doh:....they do have kitchens and laundry rooms.
> 
> Nevermind.


You're joking, right? Eleventymillion shows on home improvements/decor/buying targeting a primarily female audience and one show about the one room in the house (or often attached/disattached garage) where a man gets to store all the relics from his bachelor years, along with his adult toys.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You're joking, right? Eleventymillion shows on home improvements/decor/buying targeting a primarily female audience and one show about the one room in the house (or often attached/disattached garage) where a man gets to store all the relics from his bachelor years, along with his adult toys.




Ummmm...no...not kidding.

Most men do not give a flying frig about the colors used in the guest bathroom. If they do...then they need to use their words...and say something. I am not of the mindset that says one person gets to make all decorating......decorating....decisions. There is a huge difference between a refuge, away from the maddening crowd.....and coming in the door and saying..." ooooo...pretty knick-knacks ".


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmm...no...not kidding.
> 
> Most men do not give a flying frig about the colors used in the guest bathroom. If they do...then they need to use their words...and say something. I am not of the mindset that says one person gets to make all decorating......decorating....decisions. There is a huge difference between a refuge, away from the maddening crowd.....and coming in the door and saying..." ooooo...pretty knick-knacks ".


Then I guess I am against the norm. I don't want a room in the house that has the color of baby shit or pastels or tartan, and I will object to it (especially if I have to pay for part of it). I do feel I have a wide spectrum of acceptance, but I won't just give the wife _carte blanche_ when it comes to decorating. Fortunately our tastes do gel in terms of decor, as long as it's acceptable by a general audience.

I do agree with you that if the guy chooses not to have an opinion, he has no right to complain about anything.

The refuge mindset as I've stated in other threads is always what bothers me; that in most cases 50-90% (again, depending on taste and type) of the guy's stuff is relegated to a room or basement because it conflicts with the general decor, unless the wife wants a sitting area made out like a Starfleet lounge or a Green Bay Packers locker room.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmm...no...not kidding.
> 
> Most men do not give a flying frig about the colors used in the guest bathroom. If they do...then they need to use their words...and say something. I am not of the mindset that says one person gets to make all decorating......decorating....decisions. There is a huge difference between a refuge, away from the maddening crowd.....and coming in the door and saying..." ooooo...pretty knick-knacks ".



Pardon me for interrupting this pissing match between you & the Admiral. 

I give him zero odds, by the way.

Just wonderin' if I've got the Mossy Seal Of Approval on my new avatar pic


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Pardon me for interrupting this pissing match between you & the Admiral.
> 
> I give him zero odds, by the way.


Naah, chill out. I got this one.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2008)

The cold weather.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 18, 2008)

not so much annoyed as dissapointed at how many people on my card list did not want to participate in the card exchange.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Pardon me for interrupting this pissing match between you & the Admiral.
> 
> I give him zero odds, by the way.
> 
> Just wonderin' if I've got the Mossy Seal Of Approval on my new avatar pic



I know. It is cute how he tries. I will give him that.

Your pic is lame.

Try again...thanks.


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

Vampire books/movies/shows. Don't get me wrong, if done well they are good. True Blood and the books it is based on are great. But finding a decent vampire story is like trying to find the gold nugget someone threw into a dump truck full of pyrite.

You have to wade through 19872398127392178 pieces of crap to find the 2 or 3 good ones. Not worth the effort.

Vampires are WAY overdone. Move on...


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Naah, chill out. I got this one.


 

I think you two need to get a room.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm annoyed with my parents right now. They keep telling me I should join JDate. It's to the point that it's obnoxious.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed with my parents right now. They keep telling me I should join JDate. It's to the point that it's obnoxious.



As sorry as I am for your misfortune lol, it makes me glad that my Mom always said "eh, if it happens it will happen when the time is right....and not everyone gets married, ya know". She never pressured me to find someone, and she's totally OK knowing that she's never going to have grandkids (or at least she acts like it doesnt bother her). Sometimes I feel tempted to have one baby so that I can make her a Gramma...but then I remember all the reasons why Steve and I being parents is a bad idea.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> not so much annoyed as dissapointed at how many people on my card list did not want to participate in the card exchange.



What a shame.... What harm is there in just receiving a card?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 18, 2008)

People who are SOOOOOO overdramatic...EVERYTHING is a trauma-drama....and PUH-LEEZE pay attention to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE dammit or I will SKA-REEME bloody murder, kick my feet, pull my hair and hold my breath.....WAHWAHWAHWAHWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....

...are you looking at MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?????

I am SO OVER IT!!!!!

kthxbye


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> People who are SOOOOOO overdramatic...EVERYTHING is a trauma-drama....and PUH-LEEZE pay attention to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE dammit or I will SKA-REEME bloody murder, kick my feet, pull my hair and hold my breath.....WAHWAHWAHWAHWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
> 
> ...are you looking at MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?????
> 
> ...



Is it my turn yet??? Can I play this drama game too?


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Then I guess I am against the norm. I don't want a room in the house that has the color of baby shit or pastels or tartan, and I will object to it (especially if I have to pay for part of it). I do feel I have a wide spectrum of acceptance, but I won't just give the wife _carte blanche_ when it comes to decorating. Fortunately our tastes do gel in terms of decor, as long as it's acceptable by a general audience.
> 
> I do agree with you that if the guy chooses not to have an opinion, he has no right to complain about anything.
> 
> The refuge mindset as I've stated in other threads is always what bothers me; that in most cases 50-90% (again, depending on taste and type) of the guy's stuff is relegated to a room or basement because it conflicts with the general decor, unless the wife wants a sitting area made out like a Starfleet lounge or a Green Bay Packers locker room.



I'm pretty sure if my dad had it his way, my parents house would look like it belonged to a serial killer. He definitely had a say in what colors went in the house, but my mom definitely put her foot down about some stuff. Decorating with dead animals was one. You don't put a deer head over the television and expect your guests not to get creeped out by its glassy, judgemental stare.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2008)

That JerseyChik sure is dramatic.

:bow::blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm pretty sure if my dad had it his way, my parents house would look like it belonged to a serial killer. He definitely had a say in what colors went in the house, but my mom definitely put her foot down about some stuff. Decorating with dead animals was one. You don't put a deer head over the television and expect your guests not to get creeped out by its glassy, judgemental stare.









"But -I-I don't really know anything about birds. My hobby is stuffing things. You know - taxidermy."


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> ...
> Just wonderin' if I've got the Mossy Seal Of Approval on my new avatar pic




If my powers of character judgment are accurate...



mossystate said:


> ...
> Your pic is lame.
> 
> Try again...thanks.



... I'd say that is a resounding yes. (Or perhaps it's the closest thing to approval Mossy is gonna give you...) :bow:


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> "But -I-I don't really know anything about birds. My hobby is stuffing things. You know - taxidermy."



Haha! The worst part was sitting at the kitchen table eating venison and all of a sudden you'd feel this burning, accusing stare. Turn around mid-bite and the head would be staring down at you. It really was quite Hitchcock-y. The term "doe-eyed" never really meant the same to me after that.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 19, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm pretty sure if my dad had it his way, my parents house would look like it belonged to a serial killer. He definitely had a say in what colors went in the house, but my mom definitely put her foot down about some stuff. Decorating with dead animals was one. You don't put a deer head over the television and expect your guests not to get creeped out by its glassy, judgemental stare.


This is a lovely room of death. Take care, now. Bye-bye, then.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2008)

The wicked cute girl at work who I (very very subtly) flirt with is off for the rest of the week.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 19, 2008)

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is it my turn yet??? Can I play this drama game too?



Sorry MyMaria, that market is taken...you can't** hold a candle to it! 














**that's a GOOD thing!*


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was leaving my friend's place and hit a HUMONGOUS pot hole that was hidden by the driveway/curb area and now the car's steering wheel is shaking like a frozen chihuahua. Grrrrr.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:




:blush::blush::blush::blush:


By the way....I recently read that an unmade bed is better for keeping the dust mite population down.........


----------



## katorade (Nov 19, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This is a lovely room of death. Take care, now. Bye-bye, then.



My grandpa had a room that all of the grandkids referred to as "the animal room". When I was little and we stayed over on holidays, I'd get stuck sharing the pull-out couch in the animal room with two of my cousins. Above the couch was a largemouth bass, on the right wall, 2 deer heads. To the left of the couch, there was a fox mounted in a walking pose on a log carrying a quail in its mouth, but scariest was the carved wooden troll that sat on top of one of the gun cabinets. I'm dead serious. There was a hideous troll...on top of the myriad of guns...in a room of sleeping children. I don't think I ever slept. To make it worse, one of my cousins slept with his eyes open and rolled back into his head so you could dimly see the glowing whites of his eyes from the light in the crack of the door with his mouth agape and drooling.

Good lord, no wonder I grew up so weird. My childhood was filled with judgmental dead animals and the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 19, 2008)

Immaturity.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 19, 2008)

katorade said:


> Good lord, no wonder I grew up so weird. My childhood was filled with judgmental dead animals and the stuff of nightmares.



I think weird is better anyways, makes a person even more interesting.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

katorade said:


> My grandpa had a room that all of the grandkids referred to as "the animal room". When I was little and we stayed over on holidays, I'd get stuck sharing the pull-out couch in the animal room with two of my cousins. Above the couch was a largemouth bass, on the right wall, 2 deer heads. To the left of the couch, there was a fox mounted in a walking pose on a log carrying a quail in its mouth, but scariest was the carved wooden troll that sat on top of one of the gun cabinets. I'm dead serious. There was a hideous troll...on top of the myriad of guns...in a room of sleeping children. I don't think I ever slept. To make it worse, one of my cousins slept with his eyes open and rolled back into his head so you could dimly see the glowing whites of his eyes from the light in the crack of the door with his mouth agape and drooling.
> 
> Good lord, no wonder I grew up so weird. My childhood was filled with judgmental dead animals and the stuff of nightmares.


 
Wow, you could do a whole whack of counseling because of sleeping in that room as a child. Crazy. My grandparent's room just smelled of 'old'.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not sleepy. And I have to work tomorrow.

I slept until 11am yesterday and have been off work on holiday for 11 days. Sleep is NOT coming soon.

And i'm strangely nervous about going in. Wtf?


----------



## the hanging belly (Nov 19, 2008)

This is really easy today. I weighed myself for the first time in a few weeks, I've been eating like mental, and i LOST weight!!! I'm now 292 pounds instead of the 298 i was. Really not happy!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My God, that absolutely sick. I'm stunned. They deserve the death penalty for those horrible acts.



We do not have the death penalty in Australia or New Zealand. Mate I would hate to be those jokers if they are ever let into the general prison population.
They might get a taste of their own medicine.

Ever seen "Once were warriors"? The dudes in prison in New Zealand make those guys look like ballerinas. They are hardcore.




SparkGirl said:


> *I'm amazed they were able to find a picture of that baby smiling. I hope that she, at some time, was able to know some joy in her life. Poor baby, rest in peace. *



It is a very tragic case. She was kicked in the head, and she may have survived had her mother not waited 36 hours to seek medical attention.
It was actually her Auntie that took her to hospital, not her mother.



george83 said:


> OMG that sounds just like the baby p case here in the uk at the mo!
> 
> How can people do things like this to anyone never mind a baby
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE the human race



I saw a pic of baby P. He was a little blonde beauty.

I felt so sad when I saw his pic and knew what had happened to him.

His killers are also animals that should be shown no mercy.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

View attachment Baby-P-ITVNews_1114545c.jpg



Here is Baby P.

Look at that little face, and those little teeth. It is very heartwrenching because I only saw my nephew today and we were giggling about his little teeth.

The living will see that justice is served for you also Baby P.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2008)

My friend at work wears a perfume that gives me a headache. The perfume is not that bad (I don't care for it), but she uses way too much. I just can't say anything to her because I know it would hurt her feelings.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have a friend who thinks she has the perfect life because she is married and has a house and nice cars etc.
> 
> She looks down on me a bit because I am still renting etc.
> 
> ...


hmm its like that film happieness.. where the two sisters look down on thier other sis cause she is a bit flakey and just likes to play her guitar and hasnt completely worked out her life. One sister has a nonce for a husband and the other is so bored with her "perfect" life she wants to meet up with an obscene phone call guy.. though he is phillip seymore hoffman, who i do kinna have a slight crush on..though not in this film..erm.. i havnt been on dims for a while and i'm rusty.. excuse me while i ramble!! haha... anyway.. if you havnt seen this film .,its great.. and to stop the de-railing.. i am anoyed that i'm not watching that film right now!


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

Snuffles bunny.... I want to stab it right through the head


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 19, 2008)

More than a little annoyed that my insurance deductibles are going up by half and they're raising the co-pay, too. So...we're struggling already to pay the deductible we have now.... what's the point of having insurance if I'm paying the premium AND paying for any medical expenses incurred? I almost feel like it's not even worth it. (I know, I know...it is an important thing to have, but....what the freak? In this economy, $750/$1500 is a lot of money for a poor sap like me)


----------



## Rowan (Nov 19, 2008)

Management at work changed our entire phone system to one that is WAYYYYY less efficient. It's a piece of garbage. First time ive seriously considered quitting my job since being back.

*grumbles and wants to kick "management" in the ass from here to alaska*


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 19, 2008)

The $30 phone card that I bought to call my friends cell phone in Germany...the same phone card that connected to said cell phone 2 mornings ago, failed to connect multiple times last night. 

It connected to the number where it asked me to enter the number I wanted to call, and it connected to SOMEBODY'S phone 5 times...but not the person I was calling. I know this, because I was talking to them on Yahoo while I was trying to call. 

Lol sorry to whoever I *did* call...but thank you for not answering, as I do not speak German lol. 

Its just really frustrating because of course, the technical support prompt doesn't work either *eye roll* 
I just want to talk to my friend damn it!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate when I forget shit in the car. I want something I just bought, but I'm too lazy to walk back downstairs to the garage to get it right now.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I hate when I forget shit in the car. I want something I just bought, but I'm too lazy to walk back downstairs to the garage to get it right now.



It's even worse when you forget to shit before you get in your car...:doh:


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed with my parents right now. They keep telling me I should join JDate. It's to the point that it's obnoxious.



I hear you, sister! I try to weigh whether the obnoxiousness of my parents is greater than the (appreciable) obnoxiousness of jdate. Still haven't worked that one out.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I hear you, sister! I try to weigh whether the obnoxiousness of my parents is greater than the (appreciable) obnoxiousness of jdate. Still haven't worked that one out.



I really don't know that most parents could be more obnoxious than any dating site.


----------



## bexy (Nov 19, 2008)

that I am desperate to see Repo! The Genetic Opera but there is absolutely no news anywhere about it being released in the UK.


----------



## The Fez (Nov 19, 2008)

that my alcohol tolerance is not what it used to be! *facepalm*

also that every post I make seems to be about being drunk, or is made when I'm drunk* 

*or both!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I hear you, sister! I try to weigh whether the obnoxiousness of my parents is greater than the (appreciable) obnoxiousness of jdate. Still haven't worked that one out.





Blackjack said:


> I really don't know that most parents could be more obnoxious than any dating site.



My mom brought it up AGAIN today (that's 3 dinners in a row). I finally snapped and told her that if she brought it up again, I'm joining a convent.

I'm sure there's a convent out there willing to take in a nice Jewish girl.  lol


----------



## Carrie (Nov 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My mom brought it up AGAIN today (that's 3 dinners in a row). I finally snapped and told her that if she brought it up again, I'm joining a convent.


Tell her that you joined, and are really enjoying viewing their newest feature, a 3-D gallery of members' cocks.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Tell her that you joined, and are really enjoying viewing their newest feature, a 3-D gallery of members' cocks.



ooohh 3-D cock pictures on JDate .. aww look that fella had a lil' yamaka made for his


----------



## Carrie (Nov 19, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ooohh 3-D cock pictures on JDate .. aww look that fella had a lil' yamaka made for his


One of these things is not like the others....


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

Evolution-deniers on Youtube. Although I do admit it's funny when they say things like "we're better than apes! They don't have technology!", not realizing that human beings ARE apes. Relatively bald and stupid, but apes we be. 

I am *so* glad that religiosity of every stripe is on the decline in our society, even if the fundies are becoming more vocal.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> Evolution-deniers on Youtube. Although I do admit it's funny when they say things like "we're better than apes! They don't have technology!", not realizing that human beings ARE apes. Relatively bald and stupid, but apes we be.
> 
> I am *so* glad that religiosity of every stripe is on the decline in our society, even if the fundies are becoming more vocal.



Non-religious people (I'm guessing you are one of them) are still outnumbered over 5 billion to about 1.1 billion or so, according to the interweb, and we will probably remain outnumbered for the remainder of our species' existence. I was about to go Hyde Parkish but this is the Lounge so screw that. Needless to say, religion is something that is annoying me right now, and it always will be a minor annoyance for me. 

I wish I had some herbs and spices right now. :doh:


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Non-religious people (I'm guessing you are one of them) are still outnumbered over 5 billion to about 1.1 billion or so, according to the interweb, and we will probably remain outnumbered for the remainder of our species' existence. I was about to go Hyde Parkish but this is the Lounge so screw that. Needless to say, religion is something that is annoying me right now, and it always will be a minor annoyance for me.
> 
> I wish I had some herbs and spices right now. :doh:



I don't care about being outnumbered. Just gives me more justification for being a haughty ass.

I think the best thing you can do to get past the annoyance is to challenge people on their stupid beliefs. Make them realize why they're stupid, and just how stupid they are. Then slap them.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 20, 2008)

The annoyance isn't worth the trouble sometimes. And then it is gone after a few deep breaths.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> I don't care about being outnumbered. Just gives me more justification for being a haughty ass.
> 
> I think the best thing you can do to get past the annoyance is to challenge people on their stupid beliefs. Make them realize why they're stupid, and just how stupid they are. Then slap them.



Being a haughty ass looks like fun, I won't lie. I don't care about the human race as a whole since, well, look at us. On the other hand I realize that our species would probably benefit from religion being fully phased out, though it would probably still not make a difference towards the end result when I think about it, so fuck it/us. 

"I like your style dude," as one wise old cowboy once said. I need more experience challenging people however. And I'd be more tempted to punch a person in the throat or temple than to slap them, or maybe break their arm. All that pent up aggression and self-imposed sexual frustration has gotta go already, dog damnit... :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I hear you, sister! I try to weigh whether the obnoxiousness of my parents is greater than the (appreciable) obnoxiousness of jdate. Still haven't worked that one out.



My Sister did JDate and absolutely hated it!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 20, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> The annoyance isn't worth the trouble sometimes. And then it is gone after a few deep breaths.



True. I've learned a lot about self control and will power the last few years and I'm quite good at letting things slide off of me. Religion can still be an exception but I don't get really fired up about it, its just a minor annoyance, like a fly in your ear or something like that. It goes away quickly enough.

At my worst, and in a high stress environment (Hard Rock Cafe, Niagara Falls, don't ever eat there), I had to go to the freezer to bash the crap out of the boxed goods, usually the french fry boxes. Then my fellow cooks helped me turn into a stoner for the remainder of my time there and I got better. Incidentally that is one of the reasons why you shouldn't eat there.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My mom brought it up AGAIN today (that's 3 dinners in a row). I finally snapped and told her that if she brought it up again, I'm joining a convent.
> 
> I'm sure there's a convent out there willing to take in a nice Jewish girl.  lol



Just tell her you'll join when she joins...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2008)

Being in a car with someone who drives 10 miles out of their way to save $.02 on a gallon of gas.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm annoyed that what could have been an interesting and helpful thread by an active poster who was called a "traitor" to size acceptance for wanting to be fat and fit got derailed and subsequently locked because some troll was too busy thinking with their junk.

"Bawww, plz don't scare me off with diet talk (ignoring the fact that you did not mention a diet, wls or anything more than wanting to feel better in your own skin). And ignore the fact that I'm going to scare you off by attacking you in the exact manner that made you start this thread"


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My Sister did JDate and absolutely hated it!



no surprise there- it's pretty abysmal.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 20, 2008)

No water on campus and I have to pee.

Fuck.



Wild Zero said:


> I'm annoyed that what could have been an interesting and helpful thread by an active poster who was called a "traitor" to size acceptance for wanting to be fat and fit got derailed and subsequently locked because some troll was too busy thinking with their junk.
> 
> "Bawww, plz don't scare me off with diet talk (ignoring the fact that you did not mention a diet, wls or anything more than wanting to feel better in your own skin). And ignore the fact that I'm going to scare you off by attacking you in the exact manner that made you start this thread"


Agreed, that one might merit a cleaning up and opening again for business.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 20, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> No water on campus and I have to pee.
> 
> Fuck.





Greeeaaaat.....


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> No water on campus and I have to pee.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> ...



Go pee in a bush. Problem solved.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> Go pee in a bush. Problem solved.



...I'd be skinny before Wagimawr would EVER pee in a bush.


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ...I'd be skinny before Wagimawr would EVER pee in a bush.



What a pansy.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 20, 2008)

I need to go to lunch at a different time each day. 

I'm sitting here, again, listening to my iPod and the same annoying woman is talking to me like she does every frigging time I'm in here listening to music and clearly not talking because I'm also on my phone, making this post. 


Also, I sent an email to a friend's yahoo account and it bounced back, disabled or deleted...so now I'm confused and worried. 

Grrr.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Getting up at 5:30AM.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2008)

The computer is in our temporary guestroom and the bed is so close to the computer (but not close enough), that I can't sit in the chair. Instead, I'm sitting on the edge of the bed and leaning forward to post. Can't do this for much longer and I need to get caught up with all the news. :doh:


----------



## ladle (Nov 20, 2008)

THE HORROR of thinking that it ends in less than 60 hours.....
DOH!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 20, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Getting up at 5:30AM.



Ugh, I feel your pain.  I was chronically late for my last job because I had to get up so early and I just got lazy. It helped that nobody important was around to give me trouble for showing up a bit late. 



ladle said:


> THE HORROR of thinking that it ends in less than 60 hours.....
> DOH!



That sucks. My weekend is Thursday and Thursday alone. :doh:


----------



## ladle (Nov 21, 2008)

man....I could not do that
any less than two days off and I get very very shitty.
I work in a 7 day a week game though so sometimes I get called in on the weekend
DAMNIT
If that phone rings tomorrow...GRRR

I'm actually getting angry thinking about it..lol


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 21, 2008)

I've worked 60-75 hour weeks during busy seasons/summer, it is definitely bad for one's overall health and in my case leads to temporary anger problems.  This time however I work six days a week, but only about 30-34 hours spread over those six shifts, since its the slow season. So I end up having four half days off, one day off, and two full shifts. I'm still not sure if it's better to have more free time spread out over five days or lumped into a two day block.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2008)

Fuckin' research articles


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2008)

The Wisconsin Winter Season has basically started already.
........*Bundles self in blankets and cries* SO EFFING COLD!.. >_<


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> The Wisconsin Winter Season has basically started already.
> ........*Bundles self in blankets and cries* SO EFFING COLD!.. >_<



I feel your pain. Summer starts here beginning of December.:kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 21, 2008)

People who hijack threads to "promote" their own agenda's... 

Really, can you try and answer the thread without getting all moral and higher than thou??? Sometimes threads are just meant to be fun or informative...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2008)

Mini said:


> Go pee in a bush. Problem solved.



My nephew did that today. I got upset with him because he did it right near the front of his home.
He could have just gone inside, no? It was not like he was in the middle of nowhere or something.

He got a big Auntie lecture for doing that.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My nephew did that today. I got upset with him because he did it right near the front of his home.
> He could have just gone inside, no? It was not like he was in the middle of nowhere or something.
> 
> He got a big Auntie lecture for doing that.



Good for you, Shosh, because this morning I walked by a grown man peeing on the side of an apartment building in broad daylight. Evidently he did not get the big Auntie lecture!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My nephew did that today. I got upset with him because he did it right near the front of his home.
> He could have just gone inside, no? It was not like he was in the middle of nowhere or something.
> 
> He got a big Auntie lecture for doing that.



That reminded me of the guy in Paris I saw peeing on a tree on the sidewalk. Guess he didn't get enough Auntie chats when he was younger. :doh:

Though I think that the guy I saw bathing in the fountain in the park was the one who needed the lecture more. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

That I am *NEVER* on any mans list of women he finds attractive!!!!!!!


I mean...who do I have to fuck to get on one of those lists. Oh, that's right...no man WANTS to fuck me!!!!!


grrrrr





* laughing like a demented chicken *


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 21, 2008)

I really want to go out for a walk but i get winded walking from the bathroom to the bedroom. I want this cold to go away!! (it went from sinuses to my chest..fun!)
But i am excited that we're going to do our family photo tomorrow


----------



## B68 (Nov 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> That I am *NEVER* on any mans list of women he finds attractive!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I mean...who do I have to fuck to get on one of those lists. Oh, that's right...no man WANTS to fuck me!!!!!
> ...



And i thought that you didn't... ehh that you... 

View attachment gw.JPG


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 21, 2008)

Family indecision on the whole house hunting thing. Another house went sold today, that had we acted back when we more or less decided "this would be a good one", we would have gotten it. At some point we have to stop the whole "maybe something better will be on the market tomorrow" thing....or get out of the market.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2008)

That the overnight low in my area is supposed to be 7*F 


..And That I Broke The only good recliner in my parents livingroom.
WTF? I don't break it, I lose weight? AND I BREAK IT


..Piece of Crap.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 21, 2008)

Today I'm really sad because one of our local pediatricians was killed. Bad enough that he's gone, but worse because he was killed by some fucktard driving a snow machine while drunk off his ass.  So a really sweet, cool guy, a father and pediatrician, a loving man who went out of his way (literally) to treat Alaska natives, is dead. And no matter what they do to the asshole that hit him isn't nearly enough in my opinion.

Life just doesn't seem fair right now.


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 21, 2008)

My cold that is making me feel all stuffy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Today I'm really sad because one of our local pediatricians was killed. Bad enough that he's gone, but worse because he was killed by some fucktard driving a snow machine while drunk off his ass.  So a really sweet, cool guy, a father and pediatrician, a loving man who went out of his way (literally) to treat Alaska natives, is dead. And no matter what they do to the asshole that hit him isn't nearly enough in my opinion.
> 
> Life just doesn't seem fair right now.



That's so heartbreaking.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 21, 2008)

Im annoyed that all of a sudden Im not comfortable with my image and how i portray myself in real life.

My wardrobe is between junky and hobo, my hair is forever underneath a cap and i dont even know how to girly.

I see my cousin and 2 of my gfs, all thick girls themselves, pull off some amazingly cute looks. They look hip and trendy, but with a little of their own added flair. My friend just got a job at Staples, and she even looks hot in her uniform!!

I look in the mirror and see a shlumpy chick with faded choppy hair, no sense of style and a stained tshirt.

Over the past 4 years, I watched a very close friend, a nerdy wallflower covering her plus-sized body in huge sweatshirts blossom into an elegant, sophisticated , life-of-the-party, young woman. My 5 year high school reunion is next year, and I cant help but think Ill look and feel exactly as I did back then.

I get anxious when I go into stores. I try! I go into Torrid and Old Navy and look through racks of clothes. But I have no idea what look Im going for, what would look decent on me...

maybe Im just PMSing.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

This afternoon, I saw commercials for Il Divo ( jabs ears with fireplace matchsticks )....and a band called Thriving Ivory.

Imagine that Gilbert Gottfried, Axel Rose and the boy who sang Hot Child In The City ( yes...three parents ) had a kid and encouraged the child to be a lead singer, because you just knew there had to be something more horrible sounding than nails on a chalkboard.

Ouch.


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

THIS MAKES ME SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAD!! :angry: :angry:








Plot Summary:
Allrighty-then. After his African adventure in "Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls," Ace returned to Florida, married girlfriend Melissa (Ann Cusack) and became the doting father of a baby boy. Never one to sit still, Ace's curious nature took him on another remote case. The goofball gumshoe was never to be seen or heard from again.

Single mom Melissa couldn't fully put the past behind her. Now a zookeeper, she and Ace Jr. (Flitter) have made a life carrying on without her husband. Much to Melissa's chagrin, however, 12-year-old Ace Jr. has begun to follow in his father's comic footsteps. He has recently become a pet detective for the 7th grade set, often trying to recover classmates' missing pets, and always with big mishaps.

But when a master animal thief abducts a baby panda and his mom is wrongly arrested of the crime, Ace Jr. must jump into action. Now, with the help of pals Laura and tech wizard A-Plus, young Ace must bring the thief to justice and do his inane and lovable dad's memory justice

No Jim Carrey this is an outrage :angry: :angry:

Here is the kid playing Ace Jr.






Worst movie ever I belive so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> That I am *NEVER* on any mans list of women he finds attractive!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I mean...who do I have to fuck to get on one of those lists. Oh, that's right...no man WANTS to fuck me!!!!!
> ...



Looks like I'm just going to have to PM you pics of my big schlong for you to finally be content with my e-crushing on you..... :wubu: :kiss2:


Yeah Monique....I have always just KNOWN that you must worship the cawk as much as I do  



GWARrior said:


> Im annoyed that all of a sudden Im not comfortable with my image and how i portray myself in real life.
> 
> My wardrobe is between junky and hobo, my hair is forever underneath a cap and i dont even know how to girly.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a place in your life where you are wanting/needing some change. Happens to everyone, I think


----------



## Suze (Nov 22, 2008)

dry hands and i don't have any hand lotion.

it _could_ be worse.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2008)

my phone isn't sending out texts... I can receive them but I can't reply.  It keeps saying "SMS Error. Cause Code: 34"

WTF is that supposed to mean?!?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> my phone isn't sending out texts... I can receive them but I can't reply.  It keeps saying "SMS Error. Cause Code: 34"
> 
> WTF is that supposed to mean?!?



more like .. "SMA Error. Cause Code: 413"

yeah, I went there.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im annoyed that all of a sudden Im not comfortable with my image and how i portray myself in real life.
> 
> My wardrobe is between junky and hobo, my hair is forever underneath a cap and i dont even know how to girly.
> 
> ...



Gwar -- you should totally post this on the fashion board. We could do a whole girly makeover on you, if you want.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Today I'm really sad because one of our local pediatricians was killed. Bad enough that he's gone, but worse because he was killed by some fucktard driving a snow machine while drunk off his ass.  So a really sweet, cool guy, a father and pediatrician, a loving man who went out of his way (literally) to treat Alaska natives, is dead. And no matter what they do to the asshole that hit him isn't nearly enough in my opinion.
> 
> Life just doesn't seem fair right now.



That is very tragic. What a loss.

A friend of mine was killed by a drunk driver in 1991 at the age of 21. The drunk driver survived, but killed my friend and another young man. It is always the way.

Vickie I wonder if there is a special way that the community can come together, and honor this man's life acheivements and establish some kind of legacy in his name?


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 22, 2008)

depression


----------



## Paul (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Today I'm really sad because one of our local pediatricians was killed. Bad enough that he's gone, but worse because he was killed by some fucktard driving a snow machine while drunk off his ass.  So a really sweet, cool guy, a father and pediatrician, a loving man who went out of his way (literally) to treat Alaska natives, is dead. And no matter what they do to the asshole that hit him isn't nearly enough in my opinion.
> 
> Life just doesn't seem fair right now.



I'm so sorry Vikie. I wish there was something I could say or do to make the situation better. Is there some way the people who knew this wonderful doctor could get together to remember his life with some sort of memorial?

In Ontario teen drivers now will lose their license if they are driving with any level of blood alcohol reading. This new law should not just apply to teenagers; this new "no alcohol" driving law should apply to anyone who gets behind the wheel to drive a car. I believe its still the law, though I heard about it over 10+ years ago: in Norway if you are caught drinking and driving you are banned from driving for the rest of your life. I like that law!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone who fabricates a lie so they won't have to come to your wedding.... and then tries to pop back into your life and act like you owe them something.... FUNNY!


----------



## JudyJade (Nov 22, 2008)

Slow Drivers!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 22, 2008)

wanting someone around to dote on me and love me...but...still...single...blah


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 23, 2008)

Try coming home drunk and making your bed. That's a super fun task. I washed m sheets this morning but forgot to put them back on m bed before i went out with my school friends. 3 Hurricanes and an amaretto sour later, I'm trying to put sheets on my bed.



I'll gfigrue it out.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, this was earlier in the evening. My youngest sister needed to come by to pick up a couple of dishes I had borrowed from her. She had to mention something about my coffeetable, which is covered in lots of stuff....jewelry supplies I have yet to go through...magazines...all of kinds of wonderful things..*L*

She also felt a need to say..." don't you like when things are straightened up? ". I just laughed. I think that caught her off-guard, as she was not going to get the satisfaction of me defending how _I_ live. Her husband has a sister who is psychotic with her cleaning, and my sister hates when that in-law comes over and sees...gasp...a bit of a ' mess '. My lil sister can't seem to stop projecting her crazy ass thinking onto others. She apologizes to me when I go over to her house and it is messy. Jebus, Mary and Yosef. I do like to feign horror and tell her how hideous it is.


* looks over at my horrible coffeetable....and smiles at the freedom I see *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Well, this was earlier in the evening. My youngest sister needed to come by to pick up a couple of dishes I had borrowed from her. She had to mention something about my coffeetable, which is covered in lots of stuff....jewelry supplies I have yet to go through...magazines...all of kinds of wonderful things..*L*
> 
> She also felt a need to say..." don't you like when things are straightened up? ". I just laughed. I think that caught her off-guard, as she was not going to get the satisfaction of me defending how _I_ live. Her husband has a sister who is psychotic with her cleaning, and my sister hates when that in-law comes over and sees...gasp...a bit of a ' mess '. My lil sister can't seem to stop projecting her crazy ass thinking onto others. She apologizes to me when I go over to her house and it is messy. Jebus, Mary and Yosef. I do like to feign horror and tell her how hideous it is.
> 
> ...



That really IS freedom....all those "rules of housecleaning" are stupid.....and yeah, you DO need to throw out those EVIL women magazines that make us believe that sh*t.......


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys who think it is OK to ask very personal (sexual) questions within minutes of meeting (online obviously). What is wrong with just getting to know someone. If you are that horny, there are sites you can visit. Believe me, I am not a prude but damn, what happened to at least getting to know a person first!


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Guys who think it is OK to ask very personal (sexual) questions within minutes of meeting (online obviously). What is wrong with just getting to know someone. If you are that horny, there are sites you can visit. Believe me, I am not a prude but damn, what happened to at least getting to know a person first!



i second this. i hate men like that. i have a friend that's obsessed with being like this..it's stupid! 

im annoyed because i stopped being comfortable with myself and my weight. hum


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Guys who think it is OK to ask very personal (sexual) questions within minutes of meeting (online obviously). What is wrong with just getting to know someone. If you are that horny, there are sites you can visit. Believe me, I am not a prude but damn, what happened to at least getting to know a person first!



I agree. It displays a complete lack of class in my mind.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 23, 2008)

I spent $100 last night, and I was just sober driving. That just frustrates me, because I know that I`m not going to get it back. 30 gas to drive them around for 5 hours, then $70 to pay for their alcohol when one forgot their wallet. Hopefully I`ll get it back, but seriously, if I`m DDing, it shouldn`t be such a pain in the ass.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That really IS freedom....all those "rules of housecleaning" are stupid.....and yeah, you DO need to throw out those EVIL women magazines that make us believe that sh*t.......



I am happy to say that I have not bought any magazine that even whispers of the ' art ' of housecleaning....in many a year..... But, you COULD come over and take care of the cat box...pretty please.:batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 23, 2008)

my back hurts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am happy to say that I have not bought any magazine that even whispers of the ' art ' of housecleaning....in many a year..... But, you COULD come over and take care of the cat box...pretty please.:batting:



Anything for you Lovey.....but you KNOW it's going to cost ya.....  :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2008)

The inconsiderate freakin' jerkass loser asshole that lives above me and his hobo transient 'friends'. 


My blood is boiling.


----------



## katorade (Nov 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The inconsiderate freakin' jerkass loser asshole that lives above me and his hobo transient 'friends'.
> 
> 
> My blood is boiling.




Sorry, we'll try to be more quiet from now on.:blush:


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2008)

that my mom is a tard..she is...really....
*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

I was going to tell the story and figured that its tmi about another person..so im not. but im seriously not happy here..grr


----------



## steely (Nov 23, 2008)

I want to scream but I just can't find the energy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't sleep.. and I have to get up in 3 1/2 hours. :///


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> THIS MAKES ME SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAD!! :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't we already learn our lesson from Son of the Mask? Get Adam Sandler on the phone--we need a good story with a humorous lead character.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I spent $100 last night, and I was just sober driving. That just frustrates me, because I know that I`m not going to get it back. 30 gas to drive them around for 5 hours, then $70 to pay for their alcohol when one forgot their wallet. Hopefully I`ll get it back, but seriously, if I`m DDing, it shouldn`t be such a pain in the ass.



Fuck being DD.


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Didn't we already learn our lesson from Son of the Mask? Get Adam Sandler on the phone--we need a good story with a humorous lead character.


then you shouldn't call adam sandler! ugh


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> then you shouldn't call adam sandler! ugh


But...everything he touches turns to GOLD!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 24, 2008)

Because My Stepmom Decided to Bake Pies Late Last Night, After I was really tired. I Didn't do ALL the dishes yesterday. EVEN THOUGH I KEPT THEM CAUGHT UP ALL FUCKING DAY. 


And Therefore, I'm Not allowed Cigarettes until tomorrow morning. Maybe. If all the dishes from TODAU are caught up by then.


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> But...everything he touches turns to GOLD!


yous crazy

call jack black instead


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Fuck being DD.




agreed. I saw your post in the WIWT thread and I feel your pain. Although, my friends and I usually take turns DDing, so it works out.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

im annoyed that i managed to sleep the afternoon away after lectures instead of getting stuff done..why do i sleep so much dammit!


----------



## B68 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ehhmm... that i only just now discovered i actually have reps...:blush:

And the fact that for me this is quick to discover something...

Maybe, in some months, i'll be able to give rep myself...:doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Raegan said:


> agreed. I saw your post in the WIWT thread and I feel your pain. Although, my friends and I usually take turns DDing, so it works out.



Yeah, we take turns too but I still bitch every time it's my turn. Hahah.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2008)

Pardon me asking...what's DD?


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Pardon me asking...what's DD?


 Designated Driving


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Pardon me asking...what's DD?



thank god i wasnt the only one who didnt know what that was, i was getting some right imaginative ideas, though none of them involved driving lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2008)

My 5 year old boy Max. He's annoying sometimes. His dad likes to annoy me by asking for things without using words. Max noticed that it annoyed me so now Max is like his dad and doesnt ASK me when we want something. So he just hovers and bugs me. Just now he was standing next to me holding a string cheese and rolling it between his hands. I had no idea he wanted me to open it. He just kept getting on my nerves rolling it between his hands. (it makes a flapping noise) So i finally ask him if he wants it open and he says yes. He coulda asked me 10 minutes ago!!
How am i going to survive a week off with him annoying me within the first few hours of day one!? Let alone 2 weeks at Xmas?! ha ha.... ugh...


----------



## QueenB (Nov 24, 2008)

i have a paper due on wednesday. i'm not very good at writing, so it gets me reeeeeeallyyyy stressed out.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> My 5 year old boy Max. He's annoying sometimes. His dad likes to annoy me by asking for things without using words. Max noticed that it annoyed me so now Max is like his dad and doesnt ASK me when we want something. So he just hovers and bugs me. Just now he was standing next to me holding a string cheese and rolling it between his hands. I had no idea he wanted me to open it. He just kept getting on my nerves rolling it between his hands. (it makes a flapping noise) So i finally ask him if he wants it open and he says yes. He coulda asked me 10 minutes ago!!
> How am i going to survive a week off with him annoying me within the first few hours of day one!? Let alone 2 weeks at Xmas?! ha ha.... ugh...




My little guy likes to shove his fingers up his nose and then, as I'm attempting to correct him, stuffs them into his mouth and makes a loud, smacking "yummy" sound. I'm nearly desperate enough to go the extreme route that my sisters did .... tell him that his snot is POISON that will HURT him if he eats it :shocked:

I hear you on the impatience thing. I usually follow up with the emotional equivalent of pounding myself over the head with an anvil: Mommy Guilt. If I *really* love the little guy, then don't I want to be with him 24/7? Well, yes ... if the following conditions are met: No whining, no begging, no temper tantrums, no refusing to eat something that took me hours to cook (he'd happily gulp down a can of Spaghetti-O's every night though, if I let him), no taking diapers off when mama's back is turned and smearing entire said contents all over self, the couch, the carpet, and every one of the thousands upon thousands of toys strewn all about the place.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> My little guy likes to shove his fingers up his nose and then, as I'm attempting to correct him, stuffs them into his mouth and makes a loud, smacking "yummy" sound. I'm nearly desperate enough to go the extreme route that my sisters did .... tell him that his snot is POISON that will HURT him if he eats it :shocked:
> 
> I hear you on the impatience thing. I usually follow up with the emotional equivalent of pounding myself over the head with an anvil: Mommy Guilt. If I *really* love the little guy, then don't I want to be with him 24/7? Well, yes ... if the following conditions are met: No whining, no begging, no temper tantrums, no refusing to eat something that took me hours to cook (he'd happily gulp down a can of Spaghetti-O's every night though, if I let him), no taking diapers off when mama's back is turned and smearing entire said contents all over self, the couch, the carpet, and every one of the thousands upon thousands of toys strewn all about the place.


I took a certain amount of pride the other night when the boys were singing "John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt" in the tub. I didn't necessarily teach them outright, but the Sesame Street CD they listen to every morning always seems to start on that track like the friggin' alarm clock in Insomnia and they just absorbed it through osmosis.

JJJS is the wife's most hated song.  It's the one conceit I have around ribbing her. If I have to listen to Winger and Great White and every fucking hair band ballad, she's gonna deal with my memory grinder stuff, too. Plus, everything sounds better when sung by Muppets. Except Gwar.

I have found that coating my kid's fingers in bitrix does a good job on the finger sucking. Nose picking is genetic and doesn't get switched off until age 5 (in girls) and 48 (men).


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

Megan, sounds like there is an adult in the house who needs to be told to not act like a child, and set a good example. 


I am annoyed ( ok, too strong a word for it ) that a certain poster said they were going to be calling me this weekend. I checked my phone...and....nope....no messages from any Dimmers.





* clears throat *


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Megan, sounds like there is an adult in the house who needs to be told to not act like a child, and set a good example.
> 
> 
> I am annoyed ( ok, too strong a word for it ) that a certain poster said they were going to be calling me this weekend. I checked my phone...and....nope....no messages from any Dimmers.
> ...



Well, this Dimmer isn't going to take any personal responsibility for that. No siree bob. This Dimmer didn't forget to call. But on the tiny, off chance that she did ... this Dimmer hopes that someone will forgive her, as she has a nasty upper respiratory infection and the very LAST thing she wants to be doing is gabbing on the phone. If, that is, this is the Dimmer being referred to 

Sorry, Mossything ...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the fairly exact, tiny, off chance words were...." oh, I am so going to use that phone number and call you this weekend ". Now, I hope the person I was talking about also had this same experience with me. I suppose I woud forgive many excuses, on the chance that it is the truth.


no problem, traciva-jo-jo...just bustin your porkflaps


----------



## B68 (Nov 24, 2008)

O, someone just explained to me how to rep. Thanks

I've noticed that symbol before, but thought it was a warning sign for frost...:doh: and :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a cold, sore throat and intestinal virus all at the same time


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> My little guy likes to shove his fingers up his nose and then, as I'm attempting to correct him, stuffs them into his mouth and makes a loud, smacking "yummy" sound. I'm nearly desperate enough to go the extreme route that my sisters did .... tell him that his snot is POISON that will HURT him if he eats it :shocked:
> 
> I hear you on the impatience thing. I usually follow up with the emotional equivalent of pounding myself over the head with an anvil: Mommy Guilt. If I *really* love the little guy, then don't I want to be with him 24/7? Well, yes ... if the following conditions are met: No whining, no begging, no temper tantrums, no refusing to eat something that took me hours to cook (he'd happily gulp down a can of Spaghetti-O's every night though, if I let him), no taking diapers off when mama's back is turned and smearing entire said contents all over self, the couch, the carpet, and every one of the thousands upon thousands of toys strewn all about the place.



lol the nose thing doesnt end with toddler years. Max still does gross things with his nose and boogers. ugh..
I hear you on the not wanting to spend all the time with them! Max is really a sweet kid but he gets on my nerves sometimes, especially when he wants to annoy me for kicks.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

Watching an old KISS concert from the Houston Summit in 1977.....Ace is off, I mean WAYYYYY off, he could barely get through Shock Me, HIS OWN SONG.

lol :doh:


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 24, 2008)

This stinking cold which wont go away!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2008)

QueenB said:


> i have a paper due on wednesday. i'm not very good at writing, so it gets me reeeeeeallyyyy stressed out.



Out of curiosity... what's it supposed to be on?


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

that one of my favourite comedians is here at the weekend and I am too poor to go see him


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

a**kissers. (that's what's annoying me, I'm not calling people names...not generally, anyway)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2008)

All I have to say about the annoying children thing is..........I have twins :doh:

They love to ask me a question...which is okay....
I answer said question quickly.....but that doesn't seem to matter. They ask it again....and again...and again. This REALLY frustrates/annoys me and makes me feel like I'm being ignored while simultaneously being pestered. 

We have been working on this problem. I answer....and then remind them that I answered....
I might have to do this several times but I think they are finally learning to listen a little better. I also told them that just because they didn't get the answer they wanted the first time....doesn't mean that it will change with pestering.

I also hate all the constant whining fights they have....gawd. 
Now, I just turn off the tv instead of trying to find a way to resolve a fight over a show....NO ONE watches it if they fight. 
If they fight over barbies....NO ONE plays with barbie. I give them chores/tasks to do instead and you can bet that they don't like it when I do that. 

This works for a while anyway....... 

We only buy them bug juice IN THE SAME COLOR NO MATTER WHAT FLAVOR/COLOR THEY ASKED FOR!!! My mom will only bring over the same color lollipops...same color everything. Why? They cannot fight over identical things. :doh:

Their sibling rivalry started back in my womb. You could see (and lawd I could feel it!) the two of them trying to push each other over to make more room inside of me.......


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 24, 2008)

boys with girlfriends.

and really really hot 17 yr olds.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

a** kissers/ ' Splenda People ' ( no extra words... )


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 24, 2008)

I`m feeling so pathetic and frustrated and anxious and I`m wondering if I should even attempt going to university or traveling. All I want to do anymore is cry.


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm annoyed that I've been out of school for well over a year now and still can't find any work in graphic design.... so my diploma is just an expensive piece of paper


----------



## Paul (Nov 24, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I`m feeling so pathetic and frustrated and anxious and I`m wondering if I should even attempt going to university or traveling. All I want to do anymore is cry.



Ahhh I so sorry you are feeling down. I hope your spirits pick up soon and you can begin to plan your future. 

You know, sometimes a good cry is the the best thing, though not if all we cna do is cry.

I wish I had better advice for you Raegan.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All I have to say about the annoying children thing is..........I have twins :doh:
> 
> They love to ask me a question...which is okay....
> I answer said question quickly.....but that doesn't seem to matter. They ask it again....and again...and again. This REALLY frustrates/annoys me and makes me feel like I'm being ignored while simultaneously being pestered.
> ...



Okay, hands down, twins have to be worse than Max! Max does the same thing with questions. I could answer at ten times and he'd still ask that same question. I think he asks questions and doesn't wait to listen for the answer 
My brother has a boy that's 19 months older than his twin brothers. He comes to visit us and looks seriously stressed at the idea of going home to his three boys  I can't imagine having twins!! I was thankful with both pregnancies that they were single pregnancies since twins run in my family.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 24, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Out of curiosity... what's it supposed to be on?



haha. well, it's actually on recurring themes in Martin Scorsese's films. guilt, religion, redemption, pride, loneliness, etc. we're supposed to pick one and write about it, as well as reference 3 of his films and a book about him. 

i'm probably stressing out too much for the topic, but i just always get like this.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All I have to say about the annoying children thing is..........I have twins :doh:
> 
> They love to ask me a question...which is okay....
> I answer said question quickly.....but that doesn't seem to matter. They ask it again....and again...and again. This REALLY frustrates/annoys me and makes me feel like I'm being ignored while simultaneously being pestered.
> ...




I hear you! My sister's twins drive me nuts sometimes with their bickering and their challenging behaviour.
Ditto on the same toys and colored cups also.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 25, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> a**kissers.



Great post as usual, Joy. 



mossystate said:


> a** kissers



Well said! :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 25, 2008)

The one thing that is annoying me most at the moment is Microsoft Office 2008 and database errors... I don't look forward to dealing with it again tomorrow at work...


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> This afternoon, I saw commercials for Il Divo ( jabs ears with fireplace matchsticks )....and a band called Thriving Ivory.
> 
> Imagine that Gilbert Gottfried, Axel Rose and the boy who sang Hot Child In The City ( yes...three parents ) had a kid and encouraged the child to be a lead singer, because you just knew there had to be something more horrible sounding than nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Ouch.



Gilbert Gottfried?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 25, 2008)

evil essays are getting on my damn nerves! arghhhh!!!! 

The one im writing atm is about mental health and bereavement, it's so depressing but at the same time its so many damn words to get done and that's only the start of the essays, there are two more to do after that, one on child abuse and one on domestic violence...someone just shoot me! i hate these damn things....

i spose it doesnt help that im on here instead of getting it done haha :doh::happy:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All I have to say about the annoying children thing is..........I have twins :doh:



You win. Hands down 

OK, so last night I was watching Bambi with my little guy. It was delightful, seeing how absorbed he was, and how he laughed in all the right places. The movie got to the part where Bambi's mother sensed danger in the woods, and told Bambi to hide. We see her walking slowly across the meadow. I turned to Jegan and asked him, "What is Bambi's mother looking for?" His response just cracked me up: "Bambi mama looking for coffee." Yeah, my son has already figured out how worthless mama is without her crack caffeine.

And ... so as not to stray too far off topic: People who write vague things about what annoys them. So vague, you have to wonder ... are they talking about YOU? I wish that teh snark was specific and targeted, rather than aimed like a gigantic paintgun at a crowd of people.


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2008)

I miss my friends. When I'm sad like this I have no one to really talk to. I mean I have mates, but they're not *my* REAL mates. I don't feel like any of them care for me, like if they've got something better to do then they'll do it. 

Like my housemate is supposed to be my best mate here. Yet, I'm sat in this room crying alone. *sigh*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Well said! :bow:



Thanks. You can buy the transcript in my giftshop, in the lobby.



Tina said:


> Gilbert Gottfried?



Yes?



TraciJo67 said:


> And ... so as not to stray too far off topic: People who write vague things about what annoys them. So vague, you have to wonder ... are they talking about YOU? I wish that teh snark was specific and targeted, rather than aimed like a gigantic paintgun at a crowd of people.



Annoyances are sometimes like gnats. A person usualy does not want to do more than wave a hand at the offending critter. But, whenever I snark, know that I am always including you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Annoyances are sometimes like gnats. A person usualy does not want to do more than wave a hand at the offending critter. But, *whenever I snark, know that I am always including you*.



Well, duh. 

Mossysnark is something I blissfully stand under. It's like a soothing rain of snot, blood, and brain matter splattering warmly down all around me.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, duh.
> 
> Mossysnark is something I blissfully stand under. It's like a soothing rain of snot, blood, and brain matter splattering warmly down all around me.



I am still learning from you. Well, I was born full of snot.:wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2008)

My son does this to me all the time also. 

SO last weekend.....I send him to his Mexican Grandma's casa. I don't know how she does it....but he came home very tired and sleepy. God bless all the grandmas of the world! And May God bless you even more. GEF. *hug




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They love to ask me a question...which is okay....
> I answer said question quickly.....but that doesn't seem to matter. They ask it again....and again...and again. This REALLY frustrates/annoys me and makes me feel like I'm being ignored while simultaneously being pestered.
> 
> We have been working on this problem. I answer....and then remind them that I answered....
> I might have to do this several times but I think they are finally learning to listen a little better. I also told them that just because they didn't get the answer they wanted the first time....doesn't mean that it will change with pestering.


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I miss my friends. When I'm sad like this I have no one to really talk to. I mean I have mates, but they're not *my* REAL mates. I don't feel like any of them care for me, like if they've got something better to do then they'll do it.
> 
> Like my housemate is supposed to be my best mate here. Yet, I'm sat in this room crying alone. *sigh*



I'm sorry,Em.It must be hard on you right now.So I'll say something stupidly cliche,it'll get better in time.((hugs)).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2008)

steely said:


> I'm sorry,Em.It must be hard on you right now.So I'll say something stupidly cliche,it'll get better in time.((hugs)).



*true that..feeling your pain..but this too shall pass...

What's annoying me MOST right now; I saw my ex-bf for the first time in 3 months yesterday, expecting him to be very cold and professional (HE IS REBUILDING A HARLEY FOR ME....started and then HE broke off communication)..
but he WAS NOT COLD..and he was professional and I saw all the stuff I fell in love with initially, and then he called me to discuss it further last nite, as he had spent a few hours on Ebay finding good deals for me.

SO.......the point of this is...I HATE THAT I AM STILL TOTALY VULNERABLE...I guess it's just not over..but I have to stifle any hopes, dreams, fantasies for TODAY..and stay in the present....not the easiest thing for this girl*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You win. Hands down
> 
> OK, so last night I was watching Bambi with my little guy. It was delightful, seeing how absorbed he was, and how he laughed in all the right places. The movie got to the part where Bambi's mother sensed danger in the woods, and told Bambi to hide. We see her walking slowly across the meadow. I turned to Jegan and asked him, "What is Bambi's mother looking for?" His response just cracked me up: "Bambi mama looking for coffee." Yeah, my son has already figured out how worthless mama is without her crack caffeine.



LOL, that's kind of cute. Especially since I'm a crack caffeine addict, too :blush:

My drug of choice is tea or diet sodas. I have to seriously limit what my girls drink of it (and oh how they want to since they see me with it so often :doh: )......mainly making them drink juice or flavored waters instead.



mimosa said:


> My son does this to me all the time also.
> 
> SO last weekend.....I send him to his Mexican Grandma's casa. I don't know how she does it....but he came home very tired and sleepy. God bless all the grandmas of the world! And May God bless you even more. GEF. *hug



Thank you so much Mimi *big hug back* 

And yeah, Grandma's are wonderful :happy:


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 25, 2008)

I took my son out this weekend...sort of a celebration of him being here. We ate out Friday night and Sunday night. My cc statement shows double charges for both restaurants. I understand that one is a "hold charge"...it's happened before, and all I had to do is call them and ask that the hold charge be released back into my account. This time, however, they won't do it. I have to call the restaurant, jump through flaming rings wearing a tutu, while balancing an angry cobra on each arm and juggling tomatoes with my nose just to get the money put back when it's clearly a duplicate charge. 

So basically, for the time being, each meal is costing me $50-60 instead of the $20-30 I had planned on, and my holiday plans are seriously screwed because I'm out that $60 until it's released...and who knows when that will happen. 

Oh, and..I do have a second thing annoying me. Every single person I talked to barely spoke English. I had to attempt to explain myself to five different people before I finally found one whom I could understand through a thick accent, and who understood me enough to show comprehension of what was going on. So, either this call center isn't actually in the US, or this company doesn't care about their customers being understood, so hires ESL people. I'm all for immigrants getting jobs (NOT for using foreign call centers...that pisses me off). Just don't put them in positions in which full understanding is completely necessary in order to do your job effectively. To do otherwise is extremely poor customer service.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 25, 2008)

My parents. 'Nuff said.

Anyone has a place I can stay so I can move away from these people?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> My parents. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Anyone has a place I can stay so I can move away from these people?


 

Maybe it's time to get your own place.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe it's time to get your own place.



I'd like to, but I have no job so no money.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 26, 2008)

im getting sick!  my neck glands are swollen and my head is killing me, yet i need to get a presentation done by tomorrow, finish an essay and do my chinese homework..today...ARGH!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Unsuccessfully trying to coordinate 3 different families into one holiday. Everyone has their own wants/needs/agenda/dietary allergies/complaints....

Yay.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 26, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Unsuccessfully trying to coordinate 3 different families into one holiday. Everyone has their own wants/needs/agenda/dietary allergies/complaints....
> 
> Yay.



NEXT ON FOX

TRYING TO COORDINATE 3 DIFFERENT FAMILIES INTO ONE HOLIDAY.

EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN WANTS/NEEDS/AGENDA/DIETARY ALLERGIES/COMPLAINTS .. 

ONLY ONE FAMILY WILL SURVIVE.

it just seemed like a good premise for a reality show is all ..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> im getting sick!  my neck glands are swollen and my head is killing me, yet i need to get a presentation done by tomorrow, finish an essay and do my chinese homework..today...ARGH!!!



Already sick, here  I'm in my office today and the symphony of coughing, hacking, sneezing & wheezing coming from the cubicles around me tell me that yes, this is the flu season.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 26, 2008)

This "interactive" ad: 

View attachment stupidity.jpg



At least they spelled "loses" right. I'll give them that. Doesn't erase the fact that the creators are morons.

Edit: Yes, I clicked on the ad, even though I usually don't. Had to deprive the poor girl of her meal three times before I "won" and went to a site selling Hoodia, and sent them an email telling them my opinion of their ad. [email protected] ....if anyone else would like to.


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

The fact that I have to go to work tonight, I hate night shift .


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 26, 2008)

george83 said:


> The fact that I have to go to work tonight, I hate night shift .



I work it every night...10:30 PM to 6 AM.....but since tonight goes into the holiday they're pushing it back to 9:30. s

What I'm most annoyed about is that they called me in Thanksgiving night. At the Herald if they called, they ASKED you to work meaning you could say no. Not here apparently

Me: (Fumbles for the phone since the ring woke me up) Hello?

Alex: Hey its Alex at the Globe, you're working 10:30 Thanksgiving Night.

Me: No thank you

Alex: You're already hired, you can't take it off...well you can but have to go through Rocky (The superintendant and a legendary ball breaker)

Me: Fine (shuts cell off)

I'm starting to regret working there more and more every day. I was better off working at Blockbuster for 8 dollars an hour and keeping my sanity.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'd like to, but I have no job so no money.



Then get one! Money is a pretty good thing to have.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I work it every night...10:30 PM to 6 AM.....but since tonight goes into the holiday they're pushing it back to 9:30. s
> 
> What I'm most annoyed about is that they called me in Thanksgiving night. At the Herald if they called, they ASKED you to work meaning you could say no. Not here apparently
> 
> ...



I can understand that it must be hard, but it will not be forever. 

You are young and will see many job changes over the course of your working life.
With so many people losing their jobs in the current economic crisis, it really is a blessing to have a job at this time.
That is another way to look at things when they feel hard.

Shosh


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2008)

I hate that no one in my house can close what they open. I walk into the kitchen and drawers are pulled out, cabinets are half open, and the dishwasher is open. I could care less that it's a mess... but it doesn't need to look like someone ransacked the kitchen.

Take half a second and that little itty bitty extra ounce of effort and just close whatever it is that you open!!!


Oh, and shut the lights off while you're at it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I can understand that it must be hard, but it will not be forever.
> 
> You are young and will see many job changes over the course of your working life.
> With so many people losing their jobs in the current economic crisis, it really is a blessing to have a job at this time.
> ...



Honestly, i'd rather collect unemployment than work where I am. I go to work every night wondering when I'm going to wail on someone, not if, when. Its like I'm a ticking time bomb because every night the foremen make cracks and treat me like I don't know what I'm doing and this NEVER happened at the Herald. The funny thing was, at the Herald I bit my tongue at a sign of dissention, here I have no problem tearing into the bosses at the Globe....suspend me, fire me, I don't care. The other night I got into it with one of the bosses like he was a normal co-worker, someone who worked with me at the Herald was there that night and said to me he's NEVER seen me like that before....that's not a good thing.

There's a difference between dreading going to work and HATING to go to work. If I wasn't getting paid what I was I would have quit after the first night. I can't complain about what they pay me, but its starting to affect me in a very negative fashion.

I had a very positive attitude about life after the Halloween Bash, its been over a month now and I felt that I had made a lot of progress, even talked things out with a few people I had lost. However the Globe is beginning to impact the progress i had made, so its time to do something about it.

If I wasn't moving in 3 months to California I would seriously think about quitting, but because I just have to hang on for only a short while, I'm taking it as much as I can,. Everyone wants to punch their boss out sometimes, but in my case, I don't care what they do to me if I did.....and that's a bad attitude to have.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I hate that no one in my house can close what they open. I walk into the kitchen and drawers are pulled out, cabinets are half open, and the dishwasher is open. I could care less that it's a mess... but it doesn't need to look like someone ransacked the kitchen.
> 
> Take half a second and that little itty bitty extra ounce of effort and just close whatever it is that you open!!!
> 
> ...



This kind of stuff really bothers my OCD....and makes me have thoughts of stabbing people in the knees with a blunt fork.......


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 26, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> My parents. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Anyone has a place I can stay so I can move away from these people?



Appreciate them while you still have them.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Appreciate them while you still have them.



So true B. I am sorry about your Daddy. You must miss him everyday.

I miss my father, and he is still living. Just absent.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 26, 2008)

Holidays where people expect dysfunctional families to get together and pretend to be all "warm and toasty".


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Holidays where people expect dysfunctional families to get together and pretend to be all "warm and toasty".



*Gasp*..... Are you in my family too?


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 26, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> *Gasp*..... Are you in my family too?


Must not be, I didn't get an invite to dinner *giggles* 
I'll trade my family for yours any day and trust me, I would be getting the better end of that trade by a long shot.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Must not be, I didn't get an invite to dinner *giggles*
> I'll trade my family for yours any day and trust me, I would be getting the better end of that trade by a long shot.



Well I would invite you over for Thanksgiving dinner Tezza, only we do not celebrate it here, and it may take you a while to get to my house.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Holidays where people expect dysfunctional families to get together and pretend to be all "warm and toasty".



My effed up family has solved a lot of problems by going out to eat anymore...... a lot less stress that way


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

Next year I'm dumping the lot of them and going out to dinner myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

steely said:


> Next year I'm dumping the lot of them and going out to dinner myself.



Lol, you're learning


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, you're learning



It's taken me long enough.I should've figured it out years ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

steely said:


> It's taken me long enough.I should've figured it out years ago.



But that's THE BEST thing about getting older...."what we know now"


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 27, 2008)

steely said:


> Next year I'm dumping the lot of them and going out to dinner myself.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, you're learning



I usually tell my husband that I'm going with my Mom, and my Mom that I'm going with my husband and really stay home on the couch with chinese food and chick flicks. Sadly, they have caught on. :doh: so I will be spending Thanksgiving with Steve's family. :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 27, 2008)

*I am tired cause I had too much fun last nite, went out to see my favorite local jam band, didn't get to bed til 2am-ish and was wide awake at 6am

so exhausted and I should be going to the gym in 10 minutes for special 2 hour class and then driving 3.5 hours to pittsburgh and then be exhausted all day

thank god for sugar free RED BULLS *


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 27, 2008)

Racism. Neither _fun _nor _cute_.






You bigoted shithead.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Rebellious teens - mine or anyone elses!


----------



## MattB (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn them...damn them to hell!!


----------



## B68 (Nov 27, 2008)

MattB said:


> Damn them...damn them to hell!!



Holy rodent! A Canadian hamster!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I would invite you over for Thanksgiving dinner Tezza, only we do not celebrate it here, and it may take you a while to get to my house.:bow:



Shosh, the company alone would be worth the trip


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Shosh, the company alone would be worth the trip



Well you are very welcome at any time.


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Racism. Neither _fun _nor _cute_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, to hell with purple people.


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Wait!What about the purple people eater's?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 28, 2008)

ARGH i have to go to uni and do a presentation on bereavement theories..everyone will be looking at me, im cacking it haha i bet i go really common and hide behind my hull accent *face palm*! 

Even worse is i only have half an hour to get ready and im not even up yet..bah! it's a good thing im not a typical girl or i'd be in trouble!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 28, 2008)

Missing Thanksgiving completely because of working both day and night....my thanksgiving "dinner" was at 12:30 AM and it was a bottle of gatorade and a rice krispies treat.

Hope everyone else had a wonderful time, dysfunctional family or not


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I usually tell my husband that I'm going with my Mom, and my Mom that I'm going with my husband and really stay home on the couch with chinese food and chick flicks. Sadly, they have caught on. :doh: so I will be spending Thanksgiving with Steve's family. :doh::doh::doh::doh:



Oh that's funny!


----------



## prickly (Nov 28, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The refuge mindset as I've stated in other threads is always what bothers me; that in most cases 50-90% (again, depending on taste and type) of the guy's stuff is relegated to a room or basement because it conflicts with the general decor, unless the wife wants a sitting area made out like a Starfleet lounge or a Green Bay Packers locker room.



......but it's because men generally have a load of old shite - as amply illustrated by your examples.

me, on the other hand.....i have a collection of 50s-70s vases that go very nicely in our house and so i get to be "integrated" ha! I also participate fully in all discussions/decisions regarding decor, furniture, etc. and i'm not even gay!!!!!


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Missing Thanksgiving completely because of working both day and night....my thanksgiving "dinner" was at 12:30 AM and it was a bottle of gatorade and a rice krispies treat.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a wonderful time, dysfunctional family or not



Man,do I envy you!It went that well at my house.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

I missed Thanksgiving dinner with my family because of being sick


----------



## george83 (Nov 29, 2008)

That its so bloody cold outside, I nearly froze to death on the way home from work .


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2008)

george83 said:


> That its so bloody cold outside, I nearly froze to death on the way home from work .



I feel your pain George. Next week is the start of summer here! In yer face!

Just kidding!


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I feel your pain George. Next week is the start of summer here! In yer face!
> 
> Just kidding!



LMAO you meanie!!


----------



## The Fez (Nov 29, 2008)

I couldn't sleep til about 6:30 this morning, and my parents turned up at 9:30 to drop off some stuff... ugh zombie-like state


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I couldn't sleep til about 6:30 this morning, and my parents turned up at 9:30 to drop off some stuff... ugh zombie-like state



heh, I passed out around 10 PM and woke up at 7 am......which if I worked mornings wouldn't be a bad thing but I work nights so now I'm all screwed up :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 29, 2008)

that I am out of cool whip but still have pie left.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 29, 2008)

My whole freakin family... who will plan and schedule get-togethers around everyone but Joe and I.

So, I'm left to deal with them alone today. It's torture.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 29, 2008)

This story. Some asshole baited a trap on their porch and a neighbor's dog died an excruciating, painful and bloody death as its esophagus was shredded. Watching the owner of the dog, a big burly Alaskan guy, choke up on the news broke my heart. They tried desperately to get the trap off the dog, and then tried to get the dog to Pet Emergency but it died. 

Who *DOES* shit like this????? Who deliberately sets a trap, illegally, that is intended to kill an animal. Or a CHILD. I hope they nail the trap setter and then I hope that whatever the law does to him (which will probably be not much) is nothing compared to what his neighbors do.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 29, 2008)

That the public school system in Korea is taking forever to let me know if I'll be contracted or not. Dude, let me know something, so I can get my VISA. Arghh!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Missing Thanksgiving completely because of working both day and night....my thanksgiving "dinner" was at 12:30 AM and it was a bottle of gatorade and a rice krispies treat.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a wonderful time, dysfunctional family or not



*DUDE..I am jealous..I WISH I HAD A EFFIN JOB!!!!!!!!
BE grateful please...some of us out here haven't seen a paycheck in a while *


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 29, 2008)

Getting woken up by a phone call from my mom... even though she's downstairs.  lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DUDE..I am jealous..I WISH I HAD A EFFIN JOB!!!!!!!!
> BE grateful please...some of us out here haven't seen a paycheck in a while *



While I'm sorry to hear that you don't have a job, and is struggling with money lets just say you don't want my job at all. I have ADD plus I have a history of not taking criticism well and not listening to authority figures....that is NOT the background to have in a job where everything has to be impeccable and the bosses are conceited jerks. There is no leaving early and the job requirements barely keep under state law by giving the minimum amount of break time. At least in construction, lumberjacking and other jobs where you stand on your feet for 8 hours you can at least sit down for a few seconds...not here.

I hate my job, I hate the foremen and I hope they all drop dead. I hope a B-17 Bomber fires off a missle and blows the whole place to hell where it belongs. I'd rather eat out the rotten asshole of a roadkilled skunk than work here. (mini-rant over)

Don't get me wrong, I'm greatful to be getting a steady paycheck every week but it is NOT....WORTH...IT to have this kind of attitude. Its ironic because I don't have anything else to complain about in life, just the putrid pile of shit known as the Boston Globe Mailroom.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 29, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> While I'm sorry to hear that you don't have a job, and is struggling with money lets just say you don't want my job at all. I have ADD plus I have a history of not taking criticism well and not listening to authority figures..



Have you considered maybe ..


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 29, 2008)

For some reason, I'm getting this unpleasant, sickly feeling in my gut that the sandwich I had using the deli meat in our fridge actually wasn't as safe to eat as I was led to believe.


----------



## george83 (Nov 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I feel your pain George. Next week is the start of summer here! In yer face!
> 
> Just kidding!



Lol your so mean . You try driving for 45 minutes when its -3 on a scooter its not nice I can tell yea .

Want to swap countries?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 29, 2008)

george83 said:


> Lol your so mean . You try driving for 45 minutes when its -3 on a scooter its not nice I can tell yea .
> 
> Want to swap countries?



Don't lie, George. You just want to see your lovely Bex in a bikini.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 29, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Don't lie, George. You just want to see your lovely Bex in a bikini.



Well hell, who wouldn't?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Well hell, who wouldn't?



i would, i would, i would  hahahah


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

UGH! im at work and have been dealing with a young girl with eating problems and is a size 14 but wants to get down to her original size 10. she keeps talking about how she needs to lose weight and it's really bugging me. I know im fine the way i am, my confidence always comes back when i come on here. but it's difficult dealing with that kind of conversation for hours on end...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 29, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Have you considered maybe ..




I was thinking about something more along the lines of:


----------



## troubadours (Nov 29, 2008)

ic that i am broken out SO BADLY right now and it won't clear up and idk why


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ic that i am broken out SO BADLY right now and it won't clear up and idk why



*hugs*...um i have no solutions so...*hug*


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ic that i am broken out SO BADLY right now and it won't clear up and idk why



Stress first, chocolate second, bad hygene third and I doubt you have bad hygene.

Hope it clears up soon hun


----------



## katorade (Nov 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ic that i am broken out SO BADLY right now and it won't clear up and idk why




If you're getting ready to start your period, that could be it. It could also be the air in your building drying out now that most places have the heat on and your skin's getting irritated. Maybe pick up a little humidifier?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 29, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Stress first, chocolate second, bad hygene third and I doubt you have bad hygene.
> 
> Hope it clears up soon hun



Chocolate has no correlation to break-outs. Like ZERO. But nice try.



troubadours said:


> ic that i am broken out SO BADLY right now and it won't clear up and idk why



Troubs- as far as the break-out goes, I know it sounds kinda crazy, but try dabbing a little bit of toothpaste on it at night. It'll help dry it out.

Then again, the more you try to fight the break-out, the more it'll freak out on you... so it might just be something that you just need to deal with momentarily.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm really tired today and can't get un tired. I took a nap too! i had a bad night sleep, hubby was snoring LOUD and baby was fussy. (i think the snoring brought on the fussiness but can't prove it) I sometimes wish i had my own soundproofed room. Either that or i can sleep soundly. I sleep with ear plugs but it didnt help.


----------



## katorade (Nov 29, 2008)

For some reason, my credit card payment last month has yet to show up on the account and now it's locked.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2008)

katorade said:


> For some reason, my credit card payment last month has yet to show up on the account and now it's locked.



They can do that?


----------



## B68 (Nov 29, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm really tired today and can't get un tired. I took a nap too! i had a bad night sleep, hubby was snoring LOUD and baby was fussy. (i think the snoring brought on the fussiness but can't prove it) I sometimes wish i had my own soundproofed room. Either that or i can sleep soundly. I sleep with ear plugs but it didnt help.



In my experience most mothers face this problem. It's an instinct i tasted when i had my 2 year old son over at my house after the divorce. Suddenly i didn't sleep as a solid snoring block of concrete anymore, because unconciously i knew i was the 'mother' during these weekends. Even a birthfart could wake me up in the middle of the night. And when my son caughed in his sleep, i jumped out of my bed from sleep to state of alert, faster than a lizard can catch a fly...


----------



## Crystal (Nov 29, 2008)

My French professor. Too much to explain, but I just...GRRRRR!!


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

B68 said:


> In my experience most mothers face this problem. It's an instinct i tasted when i had my 2 year old son over at my house after the divorce. Suddenly i didn't sleep as a solid snoring block of concrete anymore, because unconciously i knew i was the 'mother' during these weekends. Even a birthfart could wake me up in the middle of the night. And when my son caughed in his sleep, i jumped out of my bed from sleep to state of alert, faster than a lizard can catch a fly...



Very paternal,kudos


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 29, 2008)

life in general


----------



## katorade (Nov 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> They can do that?




My guess is that some weird glitch happened and the payment never went through, even though their website said it did. It never showed on my bank statement I paid it with, and the balance is still there. I found that out when I tried to pay another bill with the card and it got declined.


----------



## B68 (Nov 29, 2008)

steely said:


> Very paternal,kudos



Yup, i've been rewarded for this:bow:

Really, i think you didn't get my point...


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sorry.I thought the point was that you understood what mothers go through every night and most men I know can sleep through a bomb being dropped and never wake once.Let alone if their child rolls over.Perhaps I lost something in translation.


----------



## B68 (Nov 29, 2008)

steely said:


> I'm sorry.I thought the point was that you understood what mothers go through every night and most men I know can sleep through a bomb being dropped and never wake once.Let alone if their child rolls over.Perhaps I lost something in translation.



Ooops... then >I< lost something in translation

And i'm the one to be sorry. Sorry!


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

S'ok!You sound like a great Dad


----------



## Haunted (Nov 29, 2008)

B68 said:


> In my experience most mothers face this problem. It's an instinct i tasted when i had my 2 year old son over at my house after the divorce. Suddenly i didn't sleep as a solid snoring block of concrete anymore, because unconciously i knew i was the 'mother' during these weekends. Even a birthfart could wake me up in the middle of the night. And when my son caughed in his sleep, i jumped out of my bed from sleep to state of alert, faster than a lizard can catch a fly...



I must say i can relate, I used to be able to sleep through a nuclear attack. But since i'v gotten divorced and i have my daughter every other weekend i am on guard and ready to face any nightmare or monster under the bed. Which was actually a fear of mine when she started staying with me. i was worried i'd sleep through an emergency. but somehow when you find yourself the primary caregiver even if it's temporary you are ready and alert when needed


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 30, 2008)

I do admit sometimes that i wake up in the middle of the night just to make sure he's breathing. He started sleeping through the night a month ago and i'm still trained to wake a couple times to feed him. My husband could sleep through a bomb drop.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Haunted said:


> but somehow when you find yourself the primary caregiver even if it's temporary you are ready and alert when needed



I certainly can relate.... even though I am not a parent, I have that same instinct when it comes to my nieces and nephew whenever they stay with me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

What is bothering me the most right now is the story in the news about a Wal*Mart Worker who was trampled to death by Black Friday shoppers. It is just sad - sad and scary that people have to act that way just for a _sale_ :doh:  :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> What is bothering me the most right now is the story in the news about a Wal*Mart Worker who was trampled to death by Black Friday shoppers. It is just sad - sad and scary that people have to act that way just for a _sale_ :doh:  :doh:



Its the old saying.....A person is smart but people are dumb, panicky, dangerous animals.

Its greed at its finest, both corporate and society.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm really annoyed that I have to go into school tomorrow. Usually, i don't have class on Mondays- which is _super _phenomenal for my last semester in school. But they ("they" being the twisted mindfuckers that are my instructors) thought it would be just HILARIOUS to have us come in the Monday after Thanksgiving break to do a bunch of pointless presentations. And they even had the chutzpah to tease us- last week they were debating on changing the deadline to Thursday. 

 Grrrr... guess I better get back to the power point slides I need to finish... and by finish, I really mean start.


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Don't lie, George. You just want to see your lovely Bex in a bikini.





Blackjack said:


> Well hell, who wouldn't?





Just_Jen said:


> i would, i would, i would  hahahah



LOL so very very true


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm really annoyed that I have to go into school tomorrow. Usually, i don't have class on Mondays- which is _super _phenomenal for my last semester in school. But they ("they" being the twisted mindfuckers that are my instructors) thought it would be just HILARIOUS to have us come in the Monday after Thanksgiving break to do a bunch of pointless presentations. And they even had the chutzpah to tease us- last week they were debating on changing the deadline to Thursday.
> 
> Grrrr... guess I better get back to the power point slides I need to finish... and by finish, I really mean start.



Good luck on your presentation Sam


----------



## mossystate (Nov 30, 2008)

Quoted posts, when I have worked hard not to see them in the first place.


----------



## Suze (Dec 1, 2008)

britney's comeback.


----------



## Friday (Dec 1, 2008)

A completely nonfunctional kitchen. Hopefully it will be up and running in a couple weeks.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2008)

My phone is killing me right now. For the last two days, it's been freezing up on me or not letting me text. Right now, I know I have 3 text messages waiting to be read, but I can't even access them. WTF?? 

I just had my phone replaced in October. This is ridiculous. Guess I'm making a stop at the Sprint store after class today.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2008)

Depressed people are annoying me.

Everyone in my family, my close friends, etc...

I have alot on my plate. New husband, new family, school, my own family issues and just life in general. I think I'm handling it all pretty well. I'm about as balanced as could be expected and I'm trying to maintain positive mental health.

Unfortunately, everyone else is totally down in the dumps. I know the economy sucks. I know that everyone is sick. I know that your life sucks and that you need someone to vent to!

But honestly, I can't take all the depression anymore. People are spending all of their time bouncing their sadness off of me and that it just makes me want to hurl myself off of something high, like a bridge or a cliff.

And there ya have it... now I sound like one of the depressed people too.

Damnit!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 1, 2008)

In an attempt to be a "good" daughter in law, I emailed my inlaws so we could be in touch. BIG MISTAKE! Now I'm the subject of every .... single .... forward they came in contact with, most of which are conservative conspiracy theory kinds of things. So far it was half a dozen the other day and two so far this morning (and it's early yet). 

Pleasepleasepleaseplease don't send me these forwards!!! Ugh! It ended up shutting down Burtimus's email account to new mail because within one day it filled his inbox to over flowing. :doh::doh::doh::doh: This despite him asking them to stop. 

So *I* asked them to stop. We'll see if I get anywhere. Otherwise I may have to block them.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 1, 2008)

I sure would like to know where that last rep came from.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 1, 2008)

being ill. It hurts to breathe


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2008)

I just found out I have a final exam in a class that wasn't supposed to have one.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 1, 2008)

Razor burn on my face to the max.


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

If I turn the bass treble knob to the middle on my record player the melody sounds fluffed over, if I turn it any further towards treble I can't hear the bass too well, but the fluff is gone.

That and my hendrix compilation album is lacking The Wind Cries Mary, and Hey Joe, don't get me wrong, got them on iTunes, but nothing beats the sound of vinyl...

That and I'm procrastinating my scholarships because scrubs is on.... can't help that....


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 1, 2008)

that im so lonely and need a cuddle. its so annoying, i hate being needy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that im so lonely and need a cuddle. its so annoying, i hate being needy!



((((((Jen)))))) Hugs to you


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 1, 2008)

Part of my French quiz tonight. I`m nervous and sick to my stomach and I don`t want to fail it. It`s almost over though.


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Part of my French quiz tonight. I`m nervous and sick to my stomach and I don`t want to fail it. It`s almost over though.



"Omelette du frommage" - Dexter's Lab


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2008)

My keyboard keeps doing this crazy schizo typing thing where it moves the cursor around to diff parts of the word. This post took waaay longer than it normally would...

This is what my post WOULD have looked like if I didn't constantly fix it:

My kyo sdoh rz sczgthing hr movestecro rud tif rtth word.e fo sapfd onoarsu h ti eew nipyt oihyacsit gni peekdrabe 



No joke. WTF?!?


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2008)

LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!







susieQ said:


> britney's comeback.


----------



## GenericGeek (Dec 1, 2008)

The first thing in the morning last Monday, the bosses at work held an "all-hands" meeting in which they told us that they're definitely planning staff cutbacks ASAP in the New Year. This despite the fact that we're short-handed as it is! 

What a wonderful way to say, "Merry Christmas!" Maybe they didn't want us spending too much this year? :doh:


----------



## B68 (Dec 1, 2008)

kayrae said:


> LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!



Now that's why Amy Winecellar is cool and Britney is not.


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

The mere thought of the dentist


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2008)

hey, hey, hey!!!!!!!

leave britney fans alone


----------



## troubadours (Dec 2, 2008)

my laptop is a piece of shit that is falling apart(literally ) and overheats constantly


----------



## troubadours (Dec 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> "Omelette du frommage" - Dexter's Lab



+1

(omg so classic)


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My keyboard keeps doing this crazy schizo typing thing where it moves the cursor around to diff parts of the word. This post took waaay longer than it normally would...
> 
> This is what my post WOULD have looked like if I didn't constantly fix it:
> 
> ...


Are you using a laptop?
If so, find the touchpad settings and disable "tap-to-click". 
Also, some keyboards (very small laptops being the worst offenders) have the cursor-control keys awkwardly close to the shift and enter keys.

-Rusty


----------



## katorade (Dec 2, 2008)

That simple words are given way too much weight around here. Uh...pardon the pun.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

I cut my thumb quite deeply with a carving knife today, while I was preparing a meal for everybody at the Community House. It bled and bled. It is really hurting tonight, but I have taken some paracetemol for the pain.

The meal was really yummy though, so that is the main thing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, Shoshie, so sorry you cut your thumb. Hope it heals soon.

My annoyance: Hubby is in the midst of "tweeking" our computer and he deleted a lot of files off our desktop. Supposedly, they are all backed-up on Maxor, but he's having trouble finding the files I use on a regual basis. It's at times like these that I wish we had two computers - one for him and one for me! Ack! :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 2, 2008)

space bar
space bar
space bar

learn it. know it. use it. (and correctly, or it doesn't count)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Are you using a laptop?
> If so, find the touchpad settings and disable "tap-to-click".
> Also, some keyboards (very small laptops being the worst offenders) have the cursor-control keys awkwardly close to the shift and enter keys.
> 
> -Rusty



Nope- no laptop for me. Just a desktop. I restarted my computer and that seemed to fix the problem. 

I'll be getting a new laptop sometime in Jan or Feb, so I can finally put this P.O.S. computer to rest.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Nope- no laptop for me. Just a desktop. I restarted my computer and that seemed to fix the problem.
> 
> I'll be getting a new laptop sometime in Jan or Feb, so I can finally put this P.O.S. computer to rest.



*waaaaaaaaaa I WANT A NEW MACBOOK.......both my nephews are getting them in the next day or 2, joint bday / xmas presents from my brother...I AM so so so jealous!!!*


----------



## mossystate (Dec 2, 2008)

When I cough, I taste a lil blood. Let me tell you...it is not all that yummy. I just hope my internal organs stay put.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I cut my thumb quite deeply with a carving knife today, while I was preparing a meal for everybody at the Community House. It bled and bled. It is really hurting tonight, but I have taken some paracetemol for the pain.
> 
> The meal was really yummy though, so that is the main thing.



I am so sorry you cut yourself. I hope it heals fast. Put some antibiotic ointment on it so it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am so sorry you cut yourself. I hope it heals fast. Put some antibiotic ointment on it so it doesn't get infected.



Thank you so much Maria. It has stopped aching this morning, it only hurts if I touch it.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 2, 2008)

Guys! I can't give one a compliment without 'em getting all conceit.:doh: 











I still love ya guys.:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2008)

mossystate said:


> When I cough, I taste a lil blood. Let me tell you...it is not all that yummy. I just hope my internal organs stay put.



That doesn't sound good, Mossy. Have you seen a Dr. about this?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2008)

My best friend isn't telling me everything...



... and this is not the first time it's happened.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to be up in the morning early for work.

But I don't wanna go to bed.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a straight A student. One professor has the entire class failing and the damn university doesn't seem to be doing a thing about it.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I'm a straight A student. One professor has the entire class failing and the damn university doesn't seem to be doing a thing about it.



My sister recently appealed a grade that she was given for an essay. She was allowed a re mark, and the grade was increased to an A.

She was not taking that lying down. She thinks the lecturer had a personal issue with her also.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I have to be up in the morning early for work.
> 
> But I don't wanna go to bed.



How about getting up for work and not being able to go to bed beforehand?

Ugh...I'm gonna be a zombie by noon


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive just had a vet bill sent to me even though my dog has not been to the vets, so i rang them to ask about the bill to find out its dated back from feb this year and was for rabbit feeding powders. I dont own a rabbit but my so called best mate does, so i am well pissed off she has been using my account behind my back.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My sister recently appealed a grade that she was given for an essay. She was allowed a re mark, and the grade was increased to an A.
> 
> She was not taking that lying down. She thinks the lecturer had a personal issue with her also.



The professor won't even discuss our grades with us until we have a personal conference with him at the end of this week. I've got all my paperwork prepared to take with me and argue my grade. If it doesn't work, I will appeal and I plan on writing a letter to the education department to provide them with my evaluation of his teaching skills. Every professor is supposed to be evaluated, but somehow this one teacher has found a way to keep his students from evaluating him by having one on one conferences instead of a final class meeting where he distributes the department evals. :huh:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 3, 2008)

I get into work and here is an email sitting in my Outlook inbox requesting that I contact a customer to let them know that their lease was approved but we need a copy of his photo ID. Now I dont get into work until 10 am and this email is time stamped at 8:30 a.m. Now WHY THE FUCK couldnt this email have been sent to one of the 10 people who are already here at the job between 8 am and 10 am when im not here?

I know im a rock star at my job but give me a flipping break!


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

I been thinking of someone I really shouldn't.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> How about getting up for work and not being able to go to bed beforehand?
> 
> Ugh...I'm gonna be a zombie by noon



At least y'all HAVE jobs.


----------



## Suze (Dec 3, 2008)

kayrae said:


> LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!



'xactly!

can't those people just leave her alone instead of shoving her out on the road and help her make shitty music?


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 3, 2008)

Ottoman. Toes. Crunch.

FUCK!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ottoman. Toes. Crunch.
> 
> FUCK!



*sigh*

OTTOMANTOEWNED


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ottoman. Toes. Crunch.



Isn't that a new candy bar by NestleTurk?

Now with 25% more toes!
All the same crunch!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 3, 2008)

that i was stood up once again by a friend...well an ex..that says hes a friend but doesnt always act like it. im so being strung along. why dont i have enough girl power to tell him to fuck orffff...hmm i shall be strong tonight..friends only on my definition of friends and not his. *does the fist of girl power* Huzzah! 

Ugh im supposed to see a band with him tonight. a band that i dont like in a room full of people who i also dont like, they tend to be judgemental. Wish me luck..


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that i was stood up once again by a friend...well an ex..that says hes a friend but doesnt always act like it. im so being strung along. why dont i have enough girl power to tell him to fuck orffff...hmm i shall be strong tonight..friends only on my definition of friends and not his. *does the fist of girl power* Huzzah!
> 
> Ugh im supposed to see a band with him tonight. a band that i dont like in a room full of people who i also dont like, they tend to be judgemental. Wish me luck..



If I could sit through an 8 hour death metal fest (I prefer classic rock or any kind of music that has lyrics you can actually listen understand) then you can make it through tonight.

Take care hun


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that i was stood up once again by a friend...well an ex..that says hes a friend but doesnt always act like it. im so being strung along. why dont i have enough girl power to tell him to fuck orffff...hmm i shall be strong tonight..friends only on my definition of friends and not his. *does the fist of girl power* Huzzah!
> 
> Ugh im supposed to see a band with him tonight. a band that i dont like in a room full of people who i also dont like, they tend to be judgemental. Wish me luck..



*JUST JEN...if you already know you hate the band and the crowd...(speaking from my own experiences in these situations)...DON'T GO.....it will suck..you already know it will...and you will feel so much better about you....setting some boundaries and not doing something with him JUST TO MAKE HIM HAPPY...just for today...do something for YOU!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *JUST JEN...if you already know you hate the band and the crowd...(speaking from my own experiences in these situations)...DON'T GO.....it will suck..you already know it will...and you will feel so much better about you....setting some boundaries and not doing something with him JUST TO MAKE HIM HAPPY...just for today...do something for YOU!!!*




Yeah, seriously.

Life's too short to stand in a big puddle of SUCK.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2008)

People who feed their cats a vegetarian diet. I understand the reasons ( and none are about health of the cat )...but....CATS ARE OBLIGATE CARNIVORES....THEY NEEEEEEEEEED MEAT....they MUST have meat.

Do not own a cat, if you refuse to feed it meat.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 3, 2008)

Gah, people who bring unruly children to the grocery store, restaurant, movies, mall, etc. I really only have one word for them, D I S C I P L I N E!


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who feed their cats a vegetarian diet. I understand the reasons ( and none are about health of the cat )...but....CATS ARE OBLIGATE CARNIVORES....THEY NEEEEEEEEEED MEAT....they MUST have meat.
> 
> Do not own a cat, if you refuse to feed it meat.



That's horrible, have you brought it up with the person depriving the cats or called the ASPCA?


----------



## Brenda (Dec 3, 2008)

Pez dispenser that will not dispense. Damn it!


----------



## Victim (Dec 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> People who feed their cats a vegetarian diet. I understand the reasons ( and none are about health of the cat )...but....CATS ARE OBLIGATE CARNIVORES....THEY NEEEEEEEEEED MEAT....they MUST have meat.
> 
> Do not own a cat, if you refuse to feed it meat.



I knew someone that did this with both their dog and their cat. 

To be fair, you should leave the choice to the animal. Put a bowl of vegetarian whatever and a bowl of fresh kidney/fish/chicken in front of the cat and see which one it eats. You can guess which one my money is on.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> That's horrible, have you brought it up with the person depriving the cats or called the ASPCA?



I am researching better food for my cat. I do not personally know a person who feeds their cat a veg diet. I am running into many sites that propose this way of feline nutrition.
---

Victim, I have read where dogs are better able to process carbs....cats....can't. Even if my cat went for the veggies...hehe, yeah, right...I would not let him have them....I am a stern sister.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 3, 2008)

Victim said:


> I knew someone that did this with both their dog and their cat.
> 
> To be fair, you should leave the choice to the animal. Put a bowl of vegetarian whatever and a bowl of fresh kidney/fish/chicken in front of the cat and see which one it eats. You can guess which one my money is on.


NO. 

I know you're joking here, but if anyone takes it seriously, they'll be quite sorry. Do not let pets decide which foods to eat. Many foods are poisonous to certain species, yet seem yummy, so they'll eat them. Chocolate can kill dogs, grapes and raisins can result in kidney failure in both dogs and cats - yet they will gobble them down if given the chance. Any foods prepared with garlic and onions can also be extremely dangerous for cats and dogs. 

More info: Which Foods are Toxic to Cats and Dogs?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2008)

Bucky is going to be really cranky, once I take him off his nightly Hershey's syrup IV.


----------



## Victim (Dec 3, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> NO.
> 
> I know you're joking here, but if anyone takes it seriously, they'll be quite sorry. Do not let pets decide which foods to eat. Many foods are poisonous to certain species, yet seem yummy, so they'll eat them. Chocolate can kill dogs, grapes and raisins can result in kidney failure in both dogs and cats - yet they will gobble them down if given the chance. Any foods prepared with garlic and onions can also be extremely dangerous for cats and dogs.
> 
> More info: Which Foods are Toxic to Cats and Dogs?



LOL, I meant from foods normally acceptable for dogs and cats to eat. You forgot broccoli.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Gah, people who bring unruly children to the grocery store, restaurant, movies, mall, etc. I really only have one word for them, D I S C I P L I N E!



I used to feel the exact same way.

And then I became a parent. It ... humbled me.

I try to schedule grocery shopping for times that correspond with well before or well after a nap, make sure his tummy is full, blah blah. It matters not. The second my little guy sees the grocery store, it is ON. He hates being in the cart, he has a low tolerance threshhold for boredom, and it's impossible to reason with a 2-year-old. You'd see an unruly, tantrum-throwing child and a mother who appears to be ignoring (rather than correcting) him. You'd probably be annoyed. I sure used to be ... guess karma is biting me on the ass for that. What I do know is that, screeching child or not, groceries still have to be bought. Errands still have to be run. I can't allow my child to hold me hostage to my cringing embarrassment every time he throws a fit in public. If it makes sense to correct him, or if I can distract him, I do so. But the best option at times is to simply ignore him while going about my business. I'm sure that some people think I'm just not being a good parent. Others will offer a sympathetic nod and a kind word. Usually, those people are dragging toddlers around themselves.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2008)

My keyboard's batteries are about to run out and I have no more batteries!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I used to feel the exact same way.
> 
> And then I became a parent. It ... humbled me.
> 
> I try to schedule grocery shopping for times that correspond with well before or well after a nap, make sure his tummy is full, blah blah. It matters not. The second my little guy sees the grocery store, it is ON. He hates being in the cart, he has a low tolerance threshhold for boredom, and it's impossible to reason with a 2-year-old. You'd see an unruly, tantrum-throwing child and a mother who appears to be ignoring (rather than correcting) him. You'd probably be annoyed. I sure used to be ... guess karma is biting me on the ass for that. What I do know is that, screeching child or not, groceries still have to be bought. Errands still have to be run. I can't allow my child to hold me hostage to my cringing embarrassment every time he throws a fit in public. If it makes sense to correct him, or if I can distract him, I do so. But the best option at times is to simply ignore him while going about my business. I'm sure that some people think I'm just not being a good parent. Others will offer a sympathetic nod and a kind word. Usually, those people are dragging toddlers around themselves.




Hell, I am not a parent, and I know the ways of the child..*L*

My sister was telling me how people were glaring at her, as my 2 year old nephew was SCREAMING at the top of his lungs, as they tried to make their way...quickly...through a store. They were already in line. My sister tried to judge how much time it would take. It was right before Thanksgiving, and she really had to purchase what was in her cart. She just had to ignore the people who just refused to understand.

If it were to happen in other situations, there would probably be another person who could take the kid outside, to cool down....or put them on a city bus and send them home.


----------



## QueenB (Dec 3, 2008)

jason mraz. sorry.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Bucky is going to be really cranky, once I take him off his nightly Hershey's syrup IV.



Yep and Chloe's mighty pissed that the nightly squirts of canned whipped cream are going to come to an end.  

I learned an interesting thing at the pet store one day. Apparently cats can't taste things that are sweet like dogs can. That's why cats are less likely to eat things like antifreeze than dogs, since it tastes sweet. I thought that was interesting, particularly since my dogs both have wicked appetites for anything sweet. I was just cutting up a pear, in fact, and they were fighting over the peel.

Annoying me? Uhm, the weather. It's cold, and now it's snowing, and I'm not supposed to shovel. And my inlaws, who are giving me the silent treatment since I sweetly asked them not to forward me every single forward they get. Oh, and my doctor who tells me I'm doing too much and yet I'm supposed to be able to go back to work. 

(Yeah I know that's three things but I was saving them up).


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yep and Chloe's mighty pissed that the nightly squirts of canned whipped cream are going to come to an end.




I am picturing a very tragic ice cream party.


Send some snow to The Emerald City...just for 3 days. So you did tell your inlaws to stop...LOL Hey, I know who could fill the humor gap, iffin you need that filled.


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2008)

Traveling and relocating back up my bowels somethin' fierce. I'm also now sharing a bathroom with two women. Combine that with my general aversion to using shared facilities and I'm feeling mighty uncomfortable right now.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mini said:


> Traveling and relocating back up my bowels somethin' fierce. I'm also now sharing a bathroom with two women. Combine that with my general aversion to using shared facilities and I'm feeling mighty uncomfortable right now.



*dude that is so true for me too...that sucks....nothing worse then days and days in a row of CONSTIPATION...which is normal for me when I travel...and have zero PRIVACY*


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mini said:


> Traveling and relocating back up my bowels somethin' fierce. I'm also now sharing a bathroom with two women. Combine that with my general aversion to using shared facilities and I'm feeling mighty uncomfortable right now.



I sleep over my ex's house from time to time and I still can't bring myself to go number 2 in her apartment, I arrive on friday night and by sunday night I'm going 95 on the highway not because I want to go home but because I have to go to the bathroom lol

I feel your pain.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 4, 2008)

Thankies HDANGEL15, surlysomething and KHayes666 for the comments.

I ended up going in the end but i lookd fabulous so i wanted to make the boy realise what he was missing hahah. i stuck to my strictly friends thing and it was fine. Im rather narked at him though which i cant be arsed to type why. But talking your advice, life's too short...fuck him hahaha and not literally 


Today my niece is annoying me. 2 years old and she's driving me nuts because she's poorly and not a happy kitten today!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 4, 2008)

Travelocity.

Have been trying to buy plane tickets in order to visit my family in Illinois for the holidays. Travelocity "web fares" has flights advertised at $204, and has for the past several weeks. I've attempted to purchase said flight. I'm allowed to go through the whole process, even selecting my seats. And then ... bam ... the transaction won't go through (but will allow me to purchase at an additional $160 per ticket). I called their "customer care" line (in India, natch) and got a reservation agent who tried the tired old "the airlines are constantly changing prices" line on me. When I explained that the prices had been advertised at that rate for weeks, and thus suggested that perhaps they should be updating them instead of using the tired old "bait and switch" tactic, I was told that they'd be happy to check for the lowest advertised fare, and ... well, they'd even waive the $75 purchase over the phone transaction fee!

... as well they should, since the lowest fare quoted was just under $1300. For three tickets from Minneapolis/St Paul to St. Louis, Missouri. With a 2-hour layover in Chicago. When I asked the helpful agent why she was quoting me a price nearly $300 more than what I could readily purchase on their very site (with NO layover), she cheerfully reassured me that it was the best possible fare at the best possible price. So, in essence, she was handily telling me to eff the eff off in the only way available to her. I have to give a grudging nod to that, at least. 

Frickin' bait and switch crapola.


----------



## shazz2602 (Dec 4, 2008)

My boyfriend being a complete idoit and letting his little princess 14 year old daughter get away with talking to me like im a piece of dirt, 

Why is it that he cant see she has no respect for him or me, luckly i wont put up with her rubbish, i dont care if she thinks she is grown up she acts 4


ok now feeling kinda better that ive had a rant lol sorry


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My keyboard's batteries are about to run out and I have no more batteries!



I use NiMH rechargeables in just about everything, which brings up my current annoyance. I'm looking for a new MP3/video player, but ALL of the current models run on an internal rechargeable, which has a really poor run time. I work 12 hour shifts and wind up changing the battery about 8 hours into with my current MP3 player. No only that, but after a few months the internal rechargeable starts to fail, and is almost impossible to replace.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

1) Remaking Arthur. 
2) Remaking Arthur with Russell douchebag Brand


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Thankies HDANGEL15, surlysomething and KHayes666 for the comments.
> 
> I ended up going in the end but i lookd fabulous so i wanted to make the boy realise what he was missing hahah. i stuck to my strictly friends thing and it was fine. Im rather narked at him though which i cant be arsed to type why. But talking your advice, life's too short...fuck him hahaha and not literally
> 
> ...



You always look fabulous, some nights even more so ;-)


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

i have gas and it refuses to leave my body


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

I CANNOT FOLD FITTED SHEETS! 







I've looked at all the tutorials. I've examined the diagrams and video instructions. I am fairly accomplished. I am educated. And I cannot do this. 

I am not drunk, blind and on crack. 

Yet these sheets look like I am.


----------



## B68 (Dec 4, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i have gas and it refuses to leave my body



Well, that's better than gas leaving your body trough all outlets and having no control over it. 

But, what does the trick for me, is hanging over the balcony fence on my belly. Then think of someone really annoying. Or think about a Dims thread. That puts enough pressure on the situation and gives you a perfect position for ungassing. And when you're done and enter the house, it still smells like flowers. Oh, be sure you close the door behind you before doing this!

You're welcome


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I CANNOT FOLD FITTED SHEETS!
> 
> I've looked at all the tutorials. I've examined the diagrams and video instructions. I am fairly accomplished. I am educated. And I cannot do this.
> 
> ...



I strongly second this. People are always trying to teach me that 'oh there's this special way' but no .. never. It's horrendous. I just try to hide them under the rest of the ones that fold regularly.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

B68 said:


> Well, that's better than gas leaving your body trough all outlets and having no control over it.
> 
> But, what does the trick for me, is hanging over the balcony fence on my belly. Then think of someone really annoying. Or think about a Dims thread. That puts enough pressure on the situation and gives you a perfect position for ungassing. And when you're done and enter the house, it still smells like flowers. Oh, be sure you close the door behind you before doing this!
> 
> You're welcome




i tried it , it worked!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 4, 2008)

frenchtest frenchtest french test.


----------



## B68 (Dec 4, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i tried it , it worked!



Of course it did. 

Old school tricks never fail to work


----------



## B68 (Dec 4, 2008)

Raegan said:


> frenchtest frenchtest french test.



Merde! C'est trés difficile, n'est ce pas? Mais, penser a le/la resultat! Du vin, du pin et du dame blanche...:eat2:


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

B68 said:


> Merde! C'est trés difficile, n'est ce pas? Mais, penser a le/la resultat! Du vin, du pin et du dame blanche...:eat2:



Show off


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm annoyed by this whole "hater" labeling phenomenon; it's completely idiotic. Differing opinions do not necessarily imply hate.


----------



## Mini (Dec 5, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I'm annoyed by this whole "hater" labeling phenomenon; it's completely idiotic. Differing opinions do not necessarily imply hate.



Except in my case.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2008)

The immaturity displayed by on this site on a daily basis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum


This is what it is. Not just a place to post pictures and live in Pollyannaland.

Grow up. GROW UP. People have differing opinions, that doesn't always mean they're wrong or bad. Suck it up. Learn how to explain yourself better. Read what you write and think before you post.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Dec 5, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I'm annoyed by this whole "hater" labeling phenomenon; it's completely idiotic. Differing opinions do not necessarily imply hate.



Actually Carrie, I think under Bush and the Patriot Act, differing opinions do, in fact, call for the "hater" label. It started out as "traitor" and now over the last 6 years or so, it has become "hater". I believe this will change in a few weeks, approximately January 20, 2009, or thereabouts (probably after tho'). 

.:bow:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> The immaturity displayed by on this site on a daily basis.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, wait. Are you trying to say that I'm _not_ getting a pony with rainbows and gingerbread coming out of its ass, after all this?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Are you trying to say that I'm _not_ getting a pony with rainbows and gingerbread coming out of its ass, after all this?


 

Sorry. It's not possible. Haha.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry. It's not possible. Haha.



*WAY TO STOMP ON CARRIE'S BISCUITS*

Jerk.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *WAY TO STOMP ON CARRIE'S BISCUITS*
> 
> Jerk.


 

Biscuits? I didn't see any biscuits.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2008)

*I want my gingerbead-n-rainbow pooping PONY. *


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2008)

I want to win the lottery and live on one of the Cook Islands.

Make it so!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2008)

That my skirt was not pulled down properly, and I walked down the street today with my skirt tucked into my panties. I did not even notice or feel anything was wrong as it was sunny out and my mind was on other things.

Nobody even told me, until I went into a store and then a lady told me.

Oh well I hope they all copped a good look.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Completely unnecessary, over the top drama coupled with a martyr fixation.

And cold weather.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That my skirt was not pulled down properly, and I walked down the street today with my skirt tucked into my panties. I did not even notice or feel anything was wrong as it was sunny out and my mind was on other things.
> 
> Nobody even told me, until I went into a store and then a lady told me.
> 
> Oh well I hope they all copped a good look.



Susannah, I laugh with you not at you. Your terrible moment made me smile cos I've had that same experience in the past. In this situation you can be thankful for so many things...among them that you could walk down the street, that the sun was shining, you were thinking about other things, someone was kind enough to let you know that your skirt was in a bunch...that it was your skirt and not toilet paper that caused the scene, and that you are still fine enough that you could turn heads--even if they weren't turned for the right reasons. *BIG GRIN* 
I think that all those nice things far outweigh the fact that you were a non-purposeful streaker.  Love ya girlfriend!


----------



## QueenB (Dec 5, 2008)

momma cooked the breakfast with no hog.


----------



## KotR (Dec 5, 2008)

Broken promises, really. :/


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Susannah, I laugh with you not at you. Your terrible moment made me smile cos I've had that same experience in the past. In this situation you can be thankful for so many things...among them that you could walk down the street, that the sun was shining, you were thinking about other things, someone was kind enough to let you know that your skirt was in a bunch...that it was your skirt and not toilet paper that caused the scene, and that you are still fine enough that you could turn heads--even if they weren't turned for the right reasons. *BIG GRIN*
> I think that all those nice things far outweigh the fact that you were a non-purposeful streaker.  Love ya girlfriend!



True Girlfriend.:bow::kiss2:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 5, 2008)

I forgot to suspend an automatic bill pay, knowing that I didn't have the funds in my account to cover it. Now my account is -240.00  

I really must learn to do these important things as soon as they come in to my mind, because if I don't they are lost. ...which..since we're at the whole complaining thing, worries me that I have the same form of early onset dementia that my Grandma and Mom have. *Sigh*


----------



## bexy (Dec 5, 2008)

My paranoia as always...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 5, 2008)

awww! Hugs to you, Sweet Susannah. 




Susannah said:


> That my skirt was not pulled down properly, and I walked down the street today with my skirt tucked into my panties. I did not even notice or feel anything was wrong as it was sunny out and my mind was on other things.
> 
> Nobody even told me, until I went into a store and then a lady told me.
> 
> Oh well I hope they all copped a good look.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 5, 2008)

Men who ask you out on a date, text message you with "So I have a crush on you..." then go MIA. Argh.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That my skirt was not pulled down properly, and I walked down the street today with my skirt tucked into my panties. I did not even notice or feel anything was wrong as it was sunny out and my mind was on other things.
> 
> Nobody even told me, until I went into a store and then a lady told me.
> 
> Oh well I hope they all copped a good look.



I had something worse happen to me...I laugh about it now but was mortified at the time! lol

I was working as a unit clerk at the hospital in the same medical intensive care unit my mom works in...and one day i was walking down the hall and this good looking nurse was behind me and he mentioned that there was something black hanging out of my pants. Well thankfully i was right by the bathroom and so i went in to see what he was talking about. Low and behold it was a see thru lacy black bra hanging out of the back of my pants!!! And this was after id been at work for a few hours already! :O I was completely mortified. I couldnt look at that guy for a week lol


----------



## B68 (Dec 5, 2008)

Weatherforecasters who promised us thunderstorms. Of course we had a day without any weather at all... 

I pay taxes so i deserve weather instead of forecasters who don't know their job!!

Damnit


----------



## Paquito (Dec 5, 2008)

I feel extremely calm today, thanks to my new breathing exercises. So if you ever feel the stress overwhelming, just do the following:

_Breathe in, say_ Breathe in, I calm my body
_Breathe out, say_ Breathe out, I smile
_Breathe in, say_ Dwelling in this present moment
_Breathe out, say_ I know it is a wonderful moment

:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Me....I am annoying today. According to my loved ones.....I talk too much about being fat.::blush::eat1:


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

ok
people who use "<3's" to mean loves.....damn I HATE that.
STOP IT.....please!
Rant over


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be alone for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'll be alone for my birthday tomorrow.



AWWW, Mellie.. muchos abrazos y besos para ti, corazon. :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'll be alone for my birthday tomorrow.



Aww - and on a Saturday? How come?

- - -

I got up too early, so after several meetings and appointments, I finally tried to have a nap - which got interrupted by phone calls and deliveries. When it all calmed down, I tried again -and slept waaaaaaaaaaaay too long. Now my night sleep will be all messed up .


----------



## Paquito (Dec 5, 2008)

That I seem to get my threads mixed up frequently:doh::blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 5, 2008)

Amazon does not allow wishlist items to be purchased anonymously .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2008)

ladle said:


> ok
> people who use "<3's" to mean loves.....damn I HATE that.
> STOP IT.....please!
> Rant over




:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 5, 2008)

I guy who works for me. He asks a question. As I am trying to find of the answer, he keeps saying "well, what is it, don't you know the answer, ...". I always ending up yelling "Stop, let me think."


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2008)

ladle said:


> ok
> people who use "<3's" to mean loves.....damn I HATE that.
> STOP IT.....please!
> Rant over



Bloody cheeky Kiwis. I think <3 is choice! You cannot get enough love in the world, no?

Having said that I do not really use that little symbol.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 5, 2008)

i <# the waffleheart more anyways.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

My left knee is hurts and is swollen, and I have to wait 2 weeks before seeing my orthopedic doctor for this


----------



## Canonista (Dec 5, 2008)

My son won't eat peas.

Out of character for me, I planned tonight's dinner a couple days in advance. Normally, it's an impulse throw-together meal. Tonight was "special". I wanted to do something nice.

Pork chops seared in sesame oil and garlic with cracked peppers on top, then served with biscuits and gravy.

I put the peas in the gravy. It's awesome that way.

My boy proceeds to scrape the gravy off everything.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> My left knee is hurts and is swollen, and I have to wait 2 weeks before seeing my orthopedic doctor for this



Sorry Maria, have you iced it and taken some Ibuprofen?I hope it doesn't hurt you too much.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2008)

Canonista said:


> My son won't eat peas.
> 
> Out of character for me, I planned tonight's dinner a couple days in advance. Normally, it's an impulse throw-together meal. Tonight was "special". I wanted to do something nice.
> 
> ...



Well Dennis I would not want peas in my gravy either.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2008)

My seemingly infinite capacity for jackassery.


----------



## Canonista (Dec 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well Dennis I would not want peas in my gravy either.



Fine! See if I ever cook for you again! 










































Baby, I'll cook for you ANY time!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2008)

Canonista said:


> My son won't eat peas.
> 
> Out of character for me, I planned tonight's dinner a couple days in advance. Normally, it's an impulse throw-together meal. Tonight was "special". I wanted to do something nice.
> 
> ...




Cover those peas in butter instead of gravy- he'll eat them


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 5, 2008)

ladle said:


> ok
> people who use "<3's" to mean loves.....damn I HATE that.
> STOP IT.....please!
> Rant over




Ditto this and th3 sam3 go3s for p3ople who us3 th3 numb3r thr33 as th3 l3tt3r E.


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Bloody cheeky Kiwis. I think <3 is choice! You cannot get enough love in the world, no?
> 
> Having said that I do not really use that little symbol.



I don't get me wrong
I looooove to looooove
But I do not <3 to <3!!!!!

And another thing making me mad.....I just did gardening all day....and the garden fought back, I have thorns in my hands, scratches all up my arms...and a branch to the eye. This garden ain't shaping up without a fight!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Sorry Maria, have you iced it and taken some Ibuprofen?I hope it doesn't hurt you too much.



Thank you, Fran..... I put a Lidocaine patch on it and heat, plus took some Percocet. Unfotuantely I can't take any anti-inflammatories because of my stomach. So it feels better right now. I hope I can make it to I see the doctor and get cortisone shots in the knee.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Canonista said:


> My son won't eat peas.
> 
> Out of character for me, I planned tonight's dinner a couple days in advance. Normally, it's an impulse throw-together meal. Tonight was "special". I wanted to do something nice.
> 
> ...




I don't eat peas either.... I can't even stand the smell of them. And no matter how hard my mother tried to get me to eat them, I refused.


----------



## Justkris (Dec 5, 2008)

I want an ipod so bad, but I don't have the money for it now...


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't eat peas either.... I can't even stand the smell of them.  And no matter how hard my mother tried to get me to eat them, I refused.


All we are saying, is give peas a chance!

-Rusty


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> All we are saying, is give peas a chance!
> 
> -Rusty



You are just so clever!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are just so clever!!


Occasionally too clever for my own good.
But, thanks 

-Rusty


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2008)

I am roaming around a site where I have a personals ad. In the last hour or so, I have had 12 men who are online at this time, send me mail. Of the 12....6 are married.

Married guys...I have zero to say to you. I don't care if your marriage sucks. I don't care that you don't have your preferred kind of woman in your life. I don't care that she does not uuuuuunderstaaaaand you. I don't care if you are " staying for the kids ". I guess I am supposed to be your shoulder, but, really, get a divorce, or find women who are into married men. Once I have said no thanks, leave it at that.

And to the 2 men who have pictures on the site.....:doh:..*L*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am roaming around a site where I have a personals ad. In the last hour or so, I have had 12 men who are online at this time, send me mail. Of the 12....6 are married.
> 
> Married guys...I have zero to say to you. I don't care if your marriage sucks. I don't care that you don't have your preferred kind of woman in your life. I don't care that she does not uuuuuunderstaaaaand you. I don't care if you are " staying for the kids ". I guess I am supposed to be your shoulder, but, really, get a divorce, or find women who are into married men. Once I have said no thanks, leave it at that.
> 
> And to the 2 men who have pictures on the site.....:doh:..*L*



I have a confession. One of those "married men" was me, masquerading as a married man, just to mess with you :blush:

And wha ... ?? You didn't like my massive penis pics?


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That my skirt was not pulled down properly, and I walked down the street today with my skirt tucked into my panties. I did not even notice or feel anything was wrong as it was sunny out and my mind was on other things.
> 
> Nobody even told me, until I went into a store and then a lady told me.
> 
> Oh well I hope they all copped a good look.





Rowan said:


> I had something worse happen to me...I laugh about it now but was mortified at the time! lol
> 
> I was working as a unit clerk at the hospital in the same medical intensive care unit my mom works in...and one day i was walking down the hall and this good looking nurse was behind me and he mentioned that there was something black hanging out of my pants. Well thankfully i was right by the bathroom and so i went in to see what he was talking about. Low and behold it was a see thru lacy black bra hanging out of the back of my pants!!! And this was after id been at work for a few hours already! :O I was completely mortified. I couldnt look at that guy for a week lol



I'm laughing with you, not at you. I promise


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 6, 2008)

The fact the Grim Reaper take the wrong people away


----------



## Rowan (Dec 6, 2008)

women who apparently cant have their own identity! They use their man's name in their screenname and put something cutesy with it. What happens when he dumps you? Then you can go back to your own identity?

*grumbles*


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 6, 2008)

annoyed that i got all this yummy food but i cant fit it in LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 6, 2008)

not feeling well


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> not feeling well



I hope you feel better soon


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

It's cold and it makes me unhappy.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2008)

Studying for finals...


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 7, 2008)

I have to work in an hour-ish and I`m still a little bit drunk. My own fault, but damn.


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm conflicted,a long day by myself.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 7, 2008)

catching the cold my friends had.....the day i'm supposed to go on a date. No way am i getting someone else sick.


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2008)

Feel better soon.Nice job not passing it around!I hate when people do that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 7, 2008)

Usually I just quarrantine myself in my room until the worst is over so i can't infect anyone. When I'm sick I'm up and about, like I can deal with it....but I just don't want anyone else getting nailed too.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 7, 2008)

My rude, nasty, prick of a neighbor who HATES FAT PEOPLE...and makes sure you know it!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't have cable and I'm missing all the Christmas movies because of it


----------



## Rowan (Dec 7, 2008)

i dont wanna go back to work tomorrow *sobs*


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 7, 2008)

that my ex is coming over, the last time he was here i gave in and went all cuddly smush and i just wonder how different his attitude will be today...hum ! !


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that my ex is coming over, the last time he was here i gave in and went all cuddly smush and i just wonder how different his attitude will be today...hum ! !



*(((JEN))) boundaries...stick to em and build self esteem....too many times I have done the opposite..but just for today I AM DOING better with ex as well..and although I am vulnerable and miss that...IT;S JUST NOT ENOUGH!!! *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> i dont wanna go back to work tomorrow *sobs*


*
hey... ((ROWAN)) be grateful YOU HAVE A JOB to go to 

I miss a paycheck...big time *


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I hope you feel better soon


 
Thank you. I think I feel better today. Haha.
Time will tell.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a wound infection so I'm back on antibiotics and back on bed rest and back on pain meds. It hurts a LOT and I feel really dumb, even though I know it's not my fault. I just hate being sick and I feel really really awful.  Plus I have lots to do before Christmas and can't do any of it.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm hoping I can bring my desktop computer home from school, but I don't know if I can.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2008)

kitteh+christmas tree=annoying....



(although secretly it's cute hehe)


----------



## Rowan (Dec 7, 2008)

my glasses...i tripped and took a face plant into the front door last night and now my glasses are crooked and not sitting right...and so i'll have to go to the optician at lunch tomorrow. bleh


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 7, 2008)

I really wish this board had a word filter for "PC" and "Politically correct"

Maybe something funny to ease the pain of all the posters abusing those phrases of late.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish this wonderful case of afterglow would go away so I can stop getting the giggles when people mention how calm I seem.....:blush:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 7, 2008)

just not a good day for me i guess...

my mother is driving me insane. I cant wait to finish school and move out of her apt and be on my own again.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have a wound infection so I'm back on antibiotics and back on bed rest and back on pain meds. It hurts a LOT and I feel really dumb, even though I know it's not my fault. I just hate being sick and I feel really really awful.  Plus I have lots to do before Christmas and can't do any of it.




I'm sorry to hear this, Vick. I hope that you're better soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have a wound infection so I'm back on antibiotics and back on bed rest and back on pain meds. It hurts a LOT and I feel really dumb, even though I know it's not my fault. I just hate being sick and I feel really really awful.  Plus I have lots to do before Christmas and can't do any of it.



I hope you feel better soon. I know it is no fun being sick


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, Vick. I hope that you're better soon.





mariac1966 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I know it is no fun being sick



Thank you.  I'm getting a little overly freaked since I know what's in store for me if they don't get this infection under control. Sometimes ignorance is bliss, you know? I'm just hoping the antibiotics are doing the trick but the flu like symptoms and rising fever aren't giving me much hope.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2008)

We knocked down Max's crib like 2 years ago and put him in a big bed. When we tore down the stuff we put all the hardware somewhere in a baggie or box. Now that we NEED a crib for Alex we can't find the darned hardware. (he's ready to roll over and keeps banging his head into the cradle side when he scootches to one side) I really don't want to buy a whole new crib! To top it off, hubby ripped the baggie off the bottom of the crib that has the make and model of our crib, so i can't order replacement parts!!! ugh. i wish we were more organized back then! I might have to get the portable bed for him in the meantime


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have a wound infection so I'm back on antibiotics and back on bed rest and back on pain meds. It hurts a LOT and I feel really dumb, even though I know it's not my fault. I just hate being sick and I feel really really awful.  Plus I have lots to do before Christmas and can't do any of it.



aww poor Vickie! What a bad time to be tied up with illness. I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thank you.  I'm getting a little overly freaked since I know what's in store for me if they don't get this infection under control. Sometimes ignorance is bliss, you know? I'm just hoping the antibiotics are doing the trick but the flu like symptoms and rising fever aren't giving me much hope.




I am sending my high horse over there to kick the frick out of your infection. Sorry, Vickie.:kiss2:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We knocked down Max's crib like 2 years ago and put him in a big bed. When we tore down the stuff we put all the hardware somewhere in a baggie or box. Now that we NEED a crib for Alex we can't find the darned hardware. (he's ready to roll over and keeps banging his head into the cradle side when he scootches to one side) I really don't want to buy a whole new crib! To top it off, hubby ripped the baggie off the bottom of the crib that has the make and model of our crib, so i can't order replacement parts!!! ugh. i wish we were more organized back then! I might have to get the portable bed for him in the meantime



A while ago, I was repainting me and my sister's bathrooms. I took off all the face plates for the light switches and the plugs. I put all of the plates and screws in a brown paper bag and put them away somewhere. When the rooms were finally finished, I couldn't find the hardware. After 3 different trips to Home Depot, we replaced all of the face plates.


I found it all a few weeks later. :doh:



Why can't hardware just stay put?!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> aww poor Vickie! What a bad time to be tied up with illness. I hope you start to feel better soon!





mossystate said:


> I am sending my high horse over there to kick the frick out of your infection. Sorry, Vickie.:kiss2:



Thanks, ladies. Yeah it's pretty crappy timing since I have TONS to do and no energy to do it. Why can't surgeries ever go smoothly for me? Mossy, I'd love that high horse of yours to come over and kick ass. Let me take some pain meds first though, okay?



SMA413 said:


> A while ago, I was repainting me and my sister's bathrooms. I took off all the face plates for the light switches and the plugs. I put all of the plates and screws in a brown paper bag and put them away somewhere. When the rooms were finally finished, I couldn't find the hardware. After 3 different trips to Home Depot, we replaced all of the face plates.
> 
> 
> I found it all a few weeks later. :doh:
> ...



I have done this more time than I can count. Someday I will be organized. I SWEAR it! :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought I was being organized! I even labeled the bag!! LOL... 


I guess remembering where you put stuff is part of the whole organizational thing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

I try to put all the hardware in the tool box when I do projects like that.... or if they don't fit in the tool box, I put them in the junk drawer


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugh that i have a stupid test today at uni, on child abuse lectures..i really dont wanna do it..i wanna stay on here and post random stuff! And after im working a 12 hour shift at work!! ARGH!! *sob

..i better go revise then *sniffle*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a mouse in my house. It is driving my Basset Hound crazy because she's following its trail, SURE she can find it. But it's evading her, which makes her crazy. I moved some things out of the way, found it behind the rabbit cage, but did she take off after it? No! So it ran under the washer.

Ugh.

Anyone have a cat I can borrow?? I want this thing GONE (It scratched at my foot the other night! EEEEH!) but it doesn't seem to be taking the bait I've left out. I'm using one of those traps that close in on the mouse but this guy doesn't like peanut butter. I'm afraid to use poison 'cause of the doggies. And I hate the "snap" kind because...well... for obvious reasons. *shiver*

Help?


----------



## ladle (Dec 8, 2008)

Annoyed cos my alarm just went off to get up for another days' work. Damn, you know when your deep sleep is cut off....that's how pissed off I am right now!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> There is a mouse in my house. It is driving my Basset Hound crazy because she's following its trail, SURE she can find it. But it's evading her, which makes her crazy. I moved some things out of the way, found it behind the rabbit cage, but did she take off after it? No! So it ran under the washer.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...



You'll want to get rid of that guy ASAP - they carry all sorts of nasties (diseases, parasites) that can infect food stuffs as well as people and animals, and they poop out up to 60 droppings a day . I googled and found some suggestions for humane traps - including one using a 2-liter bottle (but they want $2.50 for the pdf instructions).

Here's another d-i-y idea. 
Another one.

I'd lend you my kittehs, but they refuse to fly coach .


----------



## Victim (Dec 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> kitteh+christmas tree=annoying....
> 
> 
> 
> (although secretly it's cute hehe)



*swat*... *swat*... *SMACK!* *CRUNCH!*

been there...


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> A while ago, I was repainting me and my sister's bathrooms. I took off all the face plates for the light switches and the plugs. I put all of the plates and screws in a brown paper bag and put them away somewhere. When the rooms were finally finished, I couldn't find the hardware. After 3 different trips to Home Depot, we replaced all of the face plates.
> 
> 
> I found it all a few weeks later. :doh:
> ...



lol I have a distinct memory of putting them in a big zippy bag and putting them under Max's bed so they'd be there for safe keeping. I didn't see them under there. Hubby says he could have sworn he put the hardware in storage. I think we'll have to go crib shopping before the year's up.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 8, 2008)

finals .. papers .. projects .. culmination of my first full semester back in school in almost 3 years. 

@[email protected]


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 8, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> finals .. papers .. projects .. culmination of my first full semester back in school in almost 3 years.
> 
> @[email protected]



Congrats on sticking it out!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> finals .. papers .. projects .. culmination of my first full semester back in school in almost 3 years.
> 
> @[email protected]



go you!! good luck with it! *hugz* i know it's hard so just keep trying! 




the flickering light above me is really starting to drive me mad..though turning off the light would be creepier because im at work..


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2008)

people from the ghetto who feel the need to rob people in wheelchairs who can't defend themselves....gutless sons of bitches.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> There is a mouse in my house. It is driving my Basset Hound crazy because she's following its trail, SURE she can find it. But it's evading her, which makes her crazy. I moved some things out of the way, found it behind the rabbit cage, but did she take off after it? No! So it ran under the washer.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


 When I lived in the country, peppermint oil, undiluted, on cotton balls did the trick. I put them behind the fridge, microwave, behind things on the countertops, in the back of cabinets, and the mice were gone within the week because they don't like the smell. It's non-toxic, and I love the smell. It's not cheap, and you have to renew it every few weeks, but very worth it to me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> When I lived in the country, peppermint oil, undiluted, on cotton balls did the trick. I put them behind the fridge, microwave, behind things on the countertops, in the back of cabinets, and the mice were gone within the week because they don't like the smell. It's non-toxic, and I love the smell. It's not cheap, and you have to renew it every few weeks, but very worth it to me.



That's a nifty tip!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2008)

That I just ate 3/4 of a box of Andes mints. I wish peppermint oil was not so tempting.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> When I lived in the country, peppermint oil, undiluted, on cotton balls did the trick. I put them behind the fridge, microwave, behind things on the countertops, in the back of cabinets, and the mice were gone within the week because they don't like the smell. It's non-toxic, and I love the smell. It's not cheap, and you have to renew it every few weeks, but very worth it to me.



Oooh I may have to try this. I really hate the idea of killing them, but it's also freaking me out, too. I have a feeling it/they may be eating bunny food and there's not much I can do about that other than not feed the bunnies. I've been afraid to try the supersonic repellents since I have both bunnies and dogs and don't believe their claims that it won't hurt other pets. So we've been stuck.

I'll give the peppermint oil a try. Sounds nice anyway, this time of the year.  Thank you!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> finals .. papers .. projects .. culmination of my first full semester back in school in almost 3 years.
> 
> @[email protected]



Your avatar.

Seriously, that scene still freaks me out, and I have no clue why, since the scene from _Alien_ disturbs me far, far less.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2008)

*I am house sitting this week for 2 vizsalas (sp?) and a husky and the house is way too big....and I am using their kitchen mac with one of those 24" screens but I want to USE MY LAPTOP and can't connect to their network....jealous of the macs they are smarter about this stuff.....

the dogs were circling and wandering around for the last 40 minutes since I walked in the door, and the tivo is programmed for 2 shows at a time and I don't like anything on it

and they HAVE NO FOOD HERE....I mean nothing..i went through a billion cabinets and found maybe some peanuts and tons of whey protein powder in 10 varieties and some weird stuff....

but I am tired of being annoyed, I am kinda excited to sleep with 3 dogs tonite.....we'll see if I post about this tomorrow morning :happy:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am annoyed that I have another week to wait before I can see my orthopedic doctor and get a cortisone shot in my knee


----------



## intraultra (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oooh I may have to try this. I really hate the idea of killing them, but it's also freaking me out, too. I have a feeling it/they may be eating bunny food and there's not much I can do about that other than not feed the bunnies. I've been afraid to try the supersonic repellents since I have both bunnies and dogs and don't believe their claims that it won't hurt other pets. So we've been stuck.
> 
> I'll give the peppermint oil a try. Sounds nice anyway, this time of the year.  Thank you!



In my experience, those supersonic repellents don't really work anyway. I had a dorm room the size of a closest, used two of them and _still_ had mice.


I'm annoyed that every professor has me working on projects, papers and tests in this last week of the semester so that I have a million things to do. At least today marks exactly one week 'til I am done with classes forever! (or until I finally cave and go to grad school).


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2008)

Wheeling myself all the way back to my dorm from the microwave room with a piping hot bag of popcorn in my lap. Owowowowowow.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 9, 2008)

that it's 5 am and i cant sleep..despite tossing and turning for 5 hours! so i came online instead haha but still GRRR i want to sleep! too much to do tomorrow not to.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

The Fourteen Inches of snow that we're supposed to have by tomorrow evening.
We're already up to probably a good 6 or 7. We're s'posed to have 8 or 9 by morning.
..Oh, The Joys of living in Wisconsin during the winter months.
How I Detest it.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Your avatar.
> 
> Seriously, that scene still freaks me out, and I have no clue why, since the scene from _Alien_ disturbs me far, far less.



one of the greatest scenes in movie history without a doubt.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 9, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> There is a mouse in my house. It is driving my Basset Hound crazy because she's following its trail, SURE she can find it. But it's evading her, which makes her crazy. I moved some things out of the way, found it behind the rabbit cage, but did she take off after it? No! So it ran under the washer.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...



I saw a new mouse trap that might work, the mouse crawls in, a door shuts...dead mouse, and you dont have to see it either...i think its made by Raid or something. When i was in Mass I had a mouse in my apt and i did EVERYTHING to get rid of it, never could, but thankfully I moved lol


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 9, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I saw a new mouse trap that might work, the mouse crawls in, a door shuts...dead mouse, and you dont have to see it either...i think its made by Raid or something. When i was in Mass I had a mouse in my apt and i did EVERYTHING to get rid of it, never could, but thankfully I moved lol



Yep. I love that one. Problem is, the mice aren't interested at all. First I baited it with peanut butter, and now cheese. Nada yet. My dogs are sure excited but we can't get that stinker out of the house.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2008)

Today was my last session with my counselor.  She's helped me so much, it'll be a bummer not talking with her each week.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 9, 2008)

The house I am putting a bid in on has two other offers. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 9, 2008)

Some thieving swine broke into my locker at work and stole my last £20 ($32),now Im broke til I get paid on Thursday...grrrr.


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am kinda excited to sleep with 3 dogs tonite.....we'll see if I post about this tomorrow morning :happy:*



It'll actually be a 3 Dog Night!


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not going to make it through the winter.It's not even winter.It's cold and raining and trying to freeze.I don't know what I'll do when the ice comes.Brrr!
I think I've got SAD on top of that.I need sunshine.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 9, 2008)

The new Dolce and Gabanna "The One" b/w perfume ad - with that model-du-jour fretting 'n prepping while surrounded by tenders. That's fine - but the so-called "music" (and I use the term oh-so-loosely... so loosely as to be _completely_ unrelated) behind it is that rambling sax-overload freestyle jazz shit - and I do mean shit. Hate it. It's the aural equivalent of a demon-possessed dentist's drill from a Stephen King movie. Torture. Whoever played that noise should be beaten bloody with whatever sorry-ass tin instrument they blew their fetid breath into.

Just die.


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the flu and can't eat. A fat guy who can't eat


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 9, 2008)

If I get another Sham Wow email telling me how great the towels are, I'm going to spontaneously combust. MuthaEFF those towels, man!!!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2008)

Ashmamma just reminded me I had better go take care of the 3000 emails I have in my Yahool mailbox. I want to count the Sham Wow's.

* just checked...I only have 2690 emails....oh, wait...I also have 386 spammers...I should probably clean more often...nah


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ashmamma just reminded me I had better go take care of the 3000 emails I have in my Yahool mailbox. I want to count the Sham Wow's.



3000?! Haven't checked it in a while, Mossy?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> 3000?! Haven't checked it in a while, Mossy?



Between fucking e-Harmony emails, and Ebay bids...things get hairy.

----


I am annoyed at a PM I received from TraciJo-Jo. Perhaps it is more of a .....disssssssturbed feeling. Perhaps she should just shut her trap.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yep. I love that one. Problem is, the mice aren't interested at all. First I baited it with peanut butter, and now cheese. Nada yet. My dogs are sure excited but we can't get that stinker out of the house.



Leaving dryer sheets around the edges of the rooms worked really well for us and our mouse. Also it makes the apartment smell nice! lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Between fucking e-Harmony emails, and Ebay bids...things get hairy.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



I am annoyed at the response I got to the annoying PM I sent to Mossystain.

As usual, my PM was sweetness 'n light. Pointing out only the good that I see in unnamed/unspecified other people. And, as usual, Messything (thanks for that one, B68) responded back with tar 'n feathers 'n hatred galore (aimed specifically and only at me, me, me). 

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy do I even bother trying to join the love-in's?


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2008)

I. 

Am.

Horny.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 9, 2008)

Mini said:


> I.
> 
> Am.
> 
> Horny.



Well that's actually a GOOD thing if you have a strong right hand and a couple good Dean Martin records to put on the hifi.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I am annoyed at the response I got to the annoying PM I sent to Mossystain.
> 
> As usual, my PM was sweetness 'n light. Pointing out only the good that I see in unnamed/unspecified other people. And, as usual, Messything (thanks for that one, B68) responded back with tar 'n feathers 'n hatred galore (aimed specifically and only at me, me, me).
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy do I even bother trying to join the love-in's?



I am baking you a fruitcake. I need your address.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am baking you a fruitcake. I need your address.



Sure! 

Your Royal Highness TraciJo67 (#6969) [Just so the postman doesn't get confused, it's REALLY IMPORTANT that you put these numbers after my name, ok? For no other reason, though. Really. REALLY!]1010 West Sixth Avenue
Shakopee, Minnesota 55379


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Well that's actually a GOOD thing if you have a strong right hand and a couple good Dean Martin records to put on the hifi.



I have a sprained left hand and an iPod with Slipknot. Never try masturbating to metal.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a bit pissed-off as those consarn "CAPTCHAS" or whatever they're called. Those rotten characters you have to type to verify you're a human or something. The worse part is after typing gt667lg21, you discover that "l" isn't really an "l" but a "7" hidden behind another letter, and ya have to type a whole 'nother "CAPTCHA" again. And then there's those people on MySpace that CHOOSE to make people's lives a living hell by using them for their own page! Curse them! Don't THEY hate having to type "CAPTCHAS"?? Is that their way of getting even with the world for plaguing their life?? Unless you're the person that runs Britney Spears' MySpace page, are you really getting so many comments that you have to torture us with your "CAPTCHA"??


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Miss Vickie - I just mentioned your mouse problem to my sister. She lives on a farm and DESPISES mice. She said that you should get a fairly deep bowl and butter the sides, then put some seeds or other food they might want in the bottom. They get in to eat, but then they can't climb back out. Which means you do have to see it and put it outside.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 9, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> She said that you should get a fairly deep bowl and butter the sides, then put some seeds or other food they might want in the bottom. They get in to eat, but then they can't climb back out.



Diabolically brilliant! But how the heck do they climb in the bowl in the first place??


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Your Royal Highness TraciJo67 (#6969) [Just so the postman doesn't get confused, it's REALLY IMPORTANT that you put these numbers after my name, ok? For no other reason, though. Really. REALLY!]1010 West Sixth Avenue
> Shakopee, Minnesota 55379



Wow. Most people would jump at getting a Christmas present.


* butters the inside walls of a tacky Vegas hotel martini glass bathtub...and drops a ham bone to the bottom ... calls TraciD'oh *


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> If I get another Sham Wow email telling me how great the towels are, I'm going to spontaneously combust. MuthaEFF those towels, man!!!



You may have jinxed me. Just 10 minutes after I read this..."ding" incoming email......Sham Wow!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 9, 2008)

I've _never _gotten a Sham Wow email. 

I am being Sham Shunned.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Diabolically brilliant! But how the heck do they climb in the bowl in the first place??



I guess you could put it near a stool or something so that they could jump in, I am really not sure. Now this might be something we all need to think of,

How do you get a mouse into a buttered bowl?

Cause at least Mossy knows how to get Traci into a buttered tub, any ideas Mossy?

Traci, are you going to need a hand outta that tub?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2008)

DAB, Traci is not your ordinary, run of the mill, creature. Perhaps they make tiny stairs...mini versions of those steps used for little yappy dogs who cannot get on a bed.

Out of the 386 spam emails, only 3 were for Sham Wow's. Now, PediPaws...many...many...of those.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 9, 2008)

The one thing annoying me right now? All this talk about mice! Actually, it's not annoying me, it's freaking me out! Maybe I should put this in the other thread. Seriously, I might have to stop reading this thread if I ever want to sleep again! One time I was on the phone with my friend and she suddenly saw one in her apt. and* I* was the one freaking out! The one thing in the world that freaks me out more than anything else...mice! Just seeing that word freaks me out. In my house I won't even say the word anymore, we refer to them as 'M's'. Oh God I'm freaking out, gotta go....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

Mini said:


> I have a sprained left hand and an iPod with Slipknot. Never try masturbating to metal.


Just Wanted to say you deserve major rep for this, but Alas I cannot rep you anymore yet. For This Commment has Made My Evening ;D


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 10, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> You may have jinxed me. Just 10 minutes after I read this..."ding" incoming email......Sham Wow!



It's like they won't knock it off...just this morning I recieved a couple more. 



SamanthaNY said:


> I've _never _gotten a Sham Wow email.
> 
> I am being Sham Shunned.



LOL give it time Sam. It's only a matter of time. Believe me.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 10, 2008)

I had my gallbladder removed November 20. I am limited to lifting objects 10 lbs or less - cat can't be picked up, he's 14 lbs.

Yesterday, walking to the market, I severly twisted my ankle, turned it bad. I can barely hobble around. Last night my dear darling 14-year-old son said, "You were useless before. Now you're totally useless."

Kid is just like me...ha ha ha


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm staying with Prego the Eggo till she decides to plop tha kid out, and her hormones or something are rubbing off on me...

I can't keep food down, I can't stop crying and now I'm having cramps...

What gives...


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 10, 2008)

Waiting. 

I'm fairly patient most of the time, but when there is a big, potentially life altering thing...just...hanging out there, I'm not patient at all. 

But I have to be. And I don't want to think negatively and have a self fulfilling fail. BUT, I'm afraid to get too positive because I don't want to be disappointed. 

Oh well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 10, 2008)

my father...prepare yourselves for a mini rant..just need to let out that bit of steammm

Last month he walked out on my mum after 27 years of marriage, right before their £4000 anniversary cruise. he completely messed her about and ended up going on this cruise as friends but was mean to my mum the whole time. 
as a side line to this, ive been very fucked up over the years because of the emotional and physical abuse my dad did and for many years i thought id made it up or made it worse then it was but then after talking to my sister realised it was true and that it did happen. I tried to talk to my dad, he just ignored me and told my mum to not trust me as i am unhinged and all this bollox. it was my 22nd birthday on nov 20th and he completely ignored it, didnt even send me a text or anything. my mum and dad went on this cruise on my birthday and apparently my dad had said that he didnt care and didnt want to say anything, which was fair enough because we had been arguing. 

Last night i sent him a text asking if we could meet to sort stuff out. i basically want to get it off my chest and tell him what i think of him, as calmly as possible and then he can stay out of my life for as long as he likes. he didnt reply but called my sister instead ranting and raving about a lot of stuff, saying hes going to completely rip my mum off and that he wasnt going to meet me, slagging me off and saying that he didnt care about me and doesnt want to know my opinion. he thinks what he did in the past he thought was right so shouldnt have to hear about it. 

so i feel completely left on a limb. my own father rejects me. my friends are headign the same way and ive got an ex that is pretty much using me. 

all ive been thinking lately is suicidal thoughts, a preoccupation with it and i dont feel safe anymore.
*sigh* 
/rant..sorry guys..


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 10, 2008)

Jen, I just want you to know that I hear you, I hear the pain in your voice, and I want you to know that your pain is perfectly valid and understandable. Your dad sounds like a selfish prick and doesn't deserve such a marvelous daughter as you.

Please, please, please call a crisis line and tell them about these thoughts. It's completely understandable to feel as you do, given what's going on, but the world needs you. You're not alone, and there are all kinds of marvelous things around the corner, waiting for you. But not if you end your life.

So please. Ask for help. Reach out. See a counselor. Ignore your dad for now -- he's toxic and just hurts you. Avoid the family drama and take care of YOU -- you're worth it.

And happy birthday. We share a birthday, you know, although I'm FAR older than you are!  Please, my birthday twin, get some help for yourself, okay?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2008)

Jen, I agree about calling a crisis line.


The Samaritans line...... 08457 90 90 90 Or Text on 07725 909090

Don't be embarrassed, if you are. They have heard.....everything.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 10, 2008)

ive always been in this stupid pain. always. i never seem to get out of it for very long. but what if it really was my fault. what if i did deserve all that crap. i just feel like i ruin everything and m life just turns into crap. 

i dont know about calling a crisis line, they probably would just think im an idiot. 
i just dont know what to do anymore. ive just had enough. might call a friend and get her to sit with me until i calm down or something. 

as if you share a birthday though, thats rather cool ^_^ never met anyone with the same birthday so far. ^_^ 

Thank you for your advice. and thanks to mossystate too. it means something that you responded. 



Miss Vickie said:


> Jen, I just want you to know that I hear you, I hear the pain in your voice, and I want you to know that your pain is perfectly valid and understandable. Your dad sounds like a selfish prick and doesn't deserve such a marvelous daughter as you.
> 
> Please, please, please call a crisis line and tell them about these thoughts. It's completely understandable to feel as you do, given what's going on, but the world needs you. You're not alone, and there are all kinds of marvelous things around the corner, waiting for you. But not if you end your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ive always been in this stupid pain. always. i never seem to get out of it for very long. but what if it really was my fault. what if i did deserve all that crap. i just feel like i ruin everything and m life just turns into crap.
> 
> i dont know about calling a crisis line, they probably would just think im an idiot.
> i just dont know what to do anymore. ive just had enough. might call a friend and get her to sit with me until i calm down or something.
> ...


Jen, please don't make the excuse that they'll think you're an idiot keep you from calling. It would be great for you to have a friend close by, but once you calm down this time, how long before the next time? You say you've felt this pain for a long time....it's time to find your way out of it. That first step can be very hard, but you'll continue in this pattern until you do it, and what kind of life is that? People on the other end of the phone are there especially for people who are hurting like you are, and I promise they won't think you're stupid or minimize your issues. They'll help you find solutions. It's worth it...do it. Call.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i dont know about calling a crisis line, they probably would just think im an idiot.



I called one of those lines. I was probably around 22. I had been stewing a bit, like you. I waited until it was late...really late at night. I felt like the darkness and the quiet would help me feel like not quite so much the..........idiot...like it was a blanket of sorts. Friends are great, but, a stranger from one of those lines is there for that reason, and that reason...only. They don't know you, so they cannot bring any ' history ' into the conversation. See if you can just try it. You can always hang up. They talk to lots of ' idiots '..


----------



## g-squared (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm starting to get sick and I hsve finals next week.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 10, 2008)

Macarons are the fucking devil's cookie. 

FOUR attempts. TWO DAYS. SUCCESS? zero! 

damn, damn, damn, damn.

I'm tempted to down my cheapest wine and try again.

and I probably will.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Macarons are the fucking devil's cookie.
> 
> FOUR attempts. TWO DAYS. SUCCESS? zero!
> 
> ...



Your problem might be humidity. Just a thought.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 10, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Your problem might be humidity. Just a thought.



It's likely.  Although, I've attempted it on the dryest of summer days and it didn't work. I think my biggest problem is beating it. I either beat it too much or too little. I JUST about had it on my third try. It was almost perfect, except for a stupid little peak on the top. It had the little feet, smooth top and PERFECT except for that friggin' peak.


----------



## disaster117 (Dec 10, 2008)

What is annoying me the most right now? 

Twilight.

Absolutely.

No question in my mind.

Nothing can compare.

I hate everything Twilight.

=)


For all you Twilight lovers, go easy on me please, I'm new... lol.


----------



## Paul (Dec 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> my father...prepare yourselves for a mini rant..just need to let out that bit of steammm
> 
> *sigh*
> /rant..sorry guys..


Jen I am so sorry your life is not going well. This may sound very cliche, but your life will get better. How awful that your father is cheating on your mother. I don't condone what he is doing, but don't cut your father out of your life because of his cheating. You may come to regret cutting him out of your life. You don't have to agree with his actions, but he is your father. 

I am so sorry your ex is mistreating you. You are a lovely person inside and out. I know this from reading your posts. You don't deserve this. 

You say you are feeling very down and sad. I am glad you posted your "rant" here. There are many good people who will listen to you. Please don't hold all these feelings inside...find a friend or a counselor to talk with. Life will get better. As you already know, if you need somebody to talk with, you can always come to the Dim board. We will listen.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2008)

Paul, I know this is not the place to discuss, but, if you read Jen's post, there is much more to things than his cheating. Just needed to say that.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ive always been in this stupid pain. always. i never seem to get out of it for very long. but what if it really was my fault. what if i did deserve all that crap. i just feel like i ruin everything and m life just turns into crap.
> 
> i dont know about calling a crisis line, they probably would just think im an idiot.
> i just dont know what to do anymore. ive just had enough. might call a friend and get her to sit with me until i calm down or something.
> ...



Jen.... The things that happened to you _Were Not Your Fault_. Please call a crisis line or a counselor to get yourself some help. I called a counselor when I was 25 because I had a nervous breakdown from holding all the horrible stuff my father did inside. I was afraid to talk to someone. I felt I needed to be the strong one since I was the oldest child in the family. It got to the point I could not handle the feelings and was suicidal too. But after being in counseling for a while, those feelings of suicide went away.

These people are professionals and are trained to listen to all kinds of horrible situations, and believe me they have heard it all. So Don't be Afraid to call someone. They are there for you and will help you.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 11, 2008)

disaster117 said:


> What is annoying me the most right now?
> 
> Twilight.
> 
> ...



HAHA... I adore Twilight. However, I will admit that it is just not for everyone.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ive always been in this stupid pain. always. i never seem to get out of it for very long. but what if it really was my fault. what if i did deserve all that crap. i just feel like i ruin everything and m life just turns into crap.
> 
> i dont know about calling a crisis line, they probably would just think im an idiot.
> i just dont know what to do anymore. ive just had enough. might call a friend and get her to sit with me until i calm down or something.
> ...



Jen, this is not your fault, and you should never be ashamed for needing help.

I won't pretend to know what you've gone through, but I can say that I used to feel much like you did, that I deserved the shit that had happened to me, and that I was destined for failure. I realize know that it was a crock, but I needed a lot of help getting past it.

Call the help line. It can make a huge difference, and it might be just what you need to either get you some counseling, or at the very least get you on the right path.

A couple years ago I was in a very rough spot. I was suicidal and pretty much at the lowest point of my existence. One day, about two weeks after a particularly nasty brush-off from some dickhead, I actually attempted suicide. Lame attempt, but hey, it happened. It's not worth it. If I'm better than it, sure as shit you are, too. 

The crisis helpline was a wonderful aid *after* the fact, and I was stupid not to have taken advantage of it beforehand. Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 11, 2008)

Jen, I think the worst thing right now is that the people in your life who should be supporting you emotionally are the one's abandoning you. A lot of us would be depressed -- suicidal, even -- over that kind of treatment. 

A little over a year ago I was extremely depressed over my personal life and became obsessed with thoughts of suicide. One night I was at the end of my rope and I thought if I didn't get some help I wouldn't be around to see the sun come up so I drove myself to the emergency room and checked myself in. I spent two weeks in the psych ward. After I got out, I wouldn't exactly say it was smooth sailing. In fact, things were still rough for a long time. But it did jar me out of the worst of my thinking. And I was put on medications which helped as well. And most of all, I was in a safe place where people cared about me. 

When you said you weren't feeling safe anymore it scared me. Please don't hesitate to do whatever you need to do to get help, even going to the hospital. I know it sounds scary and strange, but seriously -- if your appendix were exploding would you sit around at home and wait to see what happened? No, and you shouldn't treat your mental health that way either, girl!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 11, 2008)

i've never understood why we call them 'charlie horses'. it is like one of the most miserably painful things EVER, why did we decide to give it such a whimsical, adorable name?


this is probably not annoying me the _most_ right now, but it's up there.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 11, 2008)

First off appologies for hijjacking this thread, i seem to made it all about me hhaha sorry guys! :doh:

It's really comforting that you guys responded. I didnt actually expect it to be quite honest, my real life friends would respond less to it hahahah. Its also comforting how many have found help from those helplines, i think ill definately keep it in mind. The funny thng is im wanting to go into the mental health profession as a social worker yet i cant make myself get the help haha. i just dont know what i'd say or what they could do to help. i duno. next time at breaking point ill try it. 

Thank you for sharing with my bits about your personal lives. it's good to know im not the only one sometimes ya know..

seriously guys thank you. 

I got over it last night. i took about 3 steps back in the self harm stakes though (i hadnt done it for a looong while...) never mind back on the horse eh. xxx


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 11, 2008)

Im so annoyed at my school!!

I live in a little podunk town, surrounded by other podunk towns and i drive 45minutes into the "big city" to attend classes at the community college. 

Today is really icey, I cant even get out of my damn driveway, so I can forget about getting class. All the schools in my area have been canceled due to the weather.... but my college is in a different school system and they are still open! I bet the city has no ice at all... so they dont even care about us country folk!! 

I just emailed my teacher explaining the situtation... hopefully she'll let me hand in my VERY IMPORTANT (as in... worth a HUGE part of my grade) report tomorrow. If not... i can forget about passing Animal Science. 

It just pisses me off that one school system can completely shut down, but the one right next to it be open. argh.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 11, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I'm starting to get sick and I hsve finals next week.



Also, I can't type to save my life.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 11, 2008)

I was up all of last night with a ridiculously high fever, and have to go get tested for meningitis soon. hooray.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 11, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I was up all of last night with a ridiculously high fever, and have to go get tested for meningitis soon. hooray.



holy crap, that sucks. hope you're ok!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm annoyed with living in a little town in England. This girl needs the big city to feel alive.


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

Need I say rain,again!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2008)

I was supposed to decorate a co-worker's desk before I left work tonight and I forgot :doh: So im going to call first thing in the morning and apologize to my boss but assure her that im bringing the caramel brownies. *feels really bad like i messed up really badly* *sad*


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

We get it. Trust me. We get it.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2008)

i love you...i love you...i cant get enough of you...i love you so much im going to annoy the hell out of everyone else in the world threads....blah blah blah....

those might come back to bite you in the ass when the relationship crashes and burns.

no this is not directed toward a single person...ive just seen a lot of that lately...blah


----------



## Haunted (Dec 11, 2008)

Rowan said:


> i love you...i love you...i cant get enough of you...i love you so much im going to annoy the hell out of everyone else in the world threads....blah blah blah....
> 
> those might come back to bite you in the ass when the relationship crashes and burns.
> 
> no this is not directed toward a single person...ive just seen a lot of that lately...blah



Might not be directed at any one person but these posts pop up alot after i'v posted something so i can't help but feel targeted.

any way maybe if you tried believing you can have and find love instead of projecting negative thoughts like Love hurts love suck men suck maybe things would turn around. 

Your a beautiful girl and from what i can tell very passionate, i'm sorry youv had a bad run but if you picture yourself happy and in a loving relationship it just might happen. Hate and negativity just attract more hate and negativity.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i've never understood why we call them 'charlie horses'. it is like one of the most miserably painful things EVER, why did we decide to give it such a whimsical, adorable name?
> 
> 
> this is probably not annoying me the _most_ right now, but it's up there.



I think the runner-up, Legfucker McTwist, had already been trademarked by the X Games.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Might not be directed at any one person but these posts pop up alot after i'v posted something so i can't help but feel targeted.
> 
> any way maybe if you tried believing you can have and find love instead of projecting negative thoughts like Love hurts love suck men suck maybe things would turn around.
> 
> Your a beautiful girl and from what i can tell very passionate, i'm sorry youv had a bad run but if you picture yourself happy and in a loving relationship it just might happen. Hate and negativity just attract more hate and negativity.



Ive seen 4 instances of this in the last week from different people besides you. The world does not revolve around you two...and I knew you'd think it was about you, and that's why i made sure to point out that it wasnt about anyone in particular. Obviously your thread titles point out what they are about, so I don't bother to read them much or comment on them. Good for you two...but really..the world isnt all about you. 

I am very open to meeting someone and being happy, and i have standards and therefore still single...so the fact that you say


Haunted said:


> maybe if you tried believing you can have and find love instead of projecting negative thoughts like Love hurts love suck men suck maybe things would turn around.


 is rude and goes to show you obviously dont know me.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> I think the runner-up, Legfucker McTwist, had already been trademarked by the X Games.



lol...good one!


----------



## Paul (Dec 11, 2008)

I am annoyed that I do not have more information about BabyJeep's cute dog in her avatar. :bow::happy:

Your dog seems to be a true sweetie.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 11, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Ive seen 4 instances of this in the last week from different people besides you. The world does not revolve around you two...and I knew you'd think it was about you, and that's why i made sure to point out that it wasnt about anyone in particular. Obviously your thread titles point out what they are about, so I don't bother to read them much or comment on them. Good for you two...but really..the world isnt all about you.
> 
> I am very open to meeting someone and being happy, and i have standards and therefore still single...so the fact that you say is rude and goes to show you obviously dont know me.



My apologies this is the annoyance thread and i suppose i will annoy people i should have kept my mouth shut, I understand it's not just about me and the world does not revolve around us, i have seen the other threads etc etc, 

these threads are my way to express myself and when i see a negative post pop up minutes after i'v made one of these posts. i can't help to feel like it's directed at me. i Know the posts are sickening to some, and thats probably why i'm so defensive about it. 

Sorry again


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2008)

Haunted said:


> My apologies this is the annoyance thread and i suppose i will annoy people i should have kept my mouth shut, I understand it's not just about me and the world does not revolve around us, i have seen the other threads etc etc,
> 
> these threads are my way to express myself and when i see a negative post pop up minutes after i'v made one of these posts. i can't help to feel like it's directed at me. i Know the posts are sickening to some, and thats probably why i'm so defensive about it.
> 
> Sorry again



Have i ever been rude to either of you ever? no. So that should tell you right there that it was not directed specifically at you. I wish you both the best of luck...hell..everyone should have a chance to be happy, but when you see so many posts that people are all happy shiny and a week later they are in the dumps because things didnt work out..it gets annoying.

and if someone says point blank that your posts are sickening to them so that there is no doubt that their annoyance is directed specifically at you...ignore them..why would you care so much about what they think anyway if you two being together is what makes you happy?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

Haunted, sometimes I raise an eyebrow when I see yet another of your declarations.....HOWEVER.....the fondness you and your girlfriend feel for one another comes through. I do not view it ( and NOT that you should give a fuck what I think ) as an infatuation that has no roots in reality.

Are you guys sometimes over the top...sure....but, love is not always so neat and tidy, and sometimes, the world just needs to deal with it....including me. We see..._often_... the pain people feel when others treat them badly, so, why not the opposite. 

In the case of Dims, dealing with it includes the ignore feature. I like attention, too. I am thinking there are more of us.

Don't apologize.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

For what it's worth, I'm kinda happy that you guys are so over the top about it. If you're gonna do something, do it fucking hardcore. Subtlety is for pansies.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> For what it's worth, I'm kinda happy that you guys are so over the top about it. If you're gonna do something, do it fucking hardcore. Subtlety is for pansies.



And the Grinch's small heart grew three times that day...


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> And the Grinch's small heart grew three times that day...


Classic post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

Mini said:


> For what it's worth, I'm kinda happy that you guys are so over the top about it. If you're gonna do something, do it fucking hardcore. Subtlety is for pansies.



That's right! Effing bunch of Marys........gawd how I have wanted to use that phrase "Mary" since I heard it last week


----------



## Haunted (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's right! Effing bunch of Marys........gawd how I have wanted to use that phrase "Mary" since I heard it last week



Well slap my ass and call me sally You only heard Marys last week (Hey theres an idea for a thread) random euphemisms


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Well slap my ass and call me sally You only heard Marys last week (Hey theres an idea for a thread) random euphemisms



*slaps his ass and calls him Sally*  

Lol, oh how I love "man insults"...they rock my effing world....that and calling men "woman insults". Tossing those around at leisure....tends to take the shock value away....or creates new shock value. Either way...it's funny as hell, methinks  :happy:


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *slaps his ass and calls him Sally*
> 
> Lol, oh how I love "man insults"...they rock my effing world....that and calling men "woman insults". Tossing those around at leisure....tends to take the shock value away....or creates new shock value. Either way...it's funny as hell, methinks  :happy:



I like "Miss Nancies."


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm partial to "hairy-backed Marys".


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> And the Grinch's small heart grew three times that day...



I always liked the Director's Cut of that movie, where he wakes up at the end and realizes that he's still a miserable prick, then goes and sets the kid's house on fire and eats their turkey while the family's rolling around on the front lawn.

Dr. Seuss had issues.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm partial to "hairy-backed Marys".




That seems hurtful....I would call the guy a pansy but not want him to feel bad for being hairy.  

Looks like more than Dr Seuss has issues hehehehehehehe


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That seems hurtful....I would call the guy a pansy but not want him to feel bad for being hairy.
> 
> Looks like more than Dr Seuss has issues hehehehehehehe



haha, I never took it that way. More an emphasis on the fact that they're male Marys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> haha, I never took it that way. More an emphasis on the fact that they're male Marys.




HAHAHAHHAHAHA even better....so much for me feeling sorry now


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2008)

So a couple things are annoying me right now. Deal with it.

- There's this group of girls from my class that I would go to lunch with every week or 2 this past year. Last year, all of us had a little Christmas party and all that. So this past Wednesday was our last day of class. All the girls in that group were a little dressed up (I didn't really notice that until later...). At one of our breaks during lecture, I was hanging out with them, just chit chatting. I asked, "So what are we doing for lunch?" and this girl Elizabeth said kinda quietly, "We're going to the Cheesecake Factory." Just the way she said it made me think something was odd. Then, a few minutes later, this other girl Jessica was like, "OK, so who has me?" and Dee was like, "I dunno, but I have Michelle." 

They had all arranged this little Secret Santa exchange among the whole group... except for me. And the lunch at CF was the big gift exchange.

I haven't felt this excluded since like middle school.

I'm just glad I didn't make myself look super lame and show up at the lunch. That could have been really awkward.

Oh, and all of this unfolded after I had given ALL OF THEM their invites to my graduation party thing.

- The second thing annoying me is people who make plans and then don't answer when you call/text them.

So the combination of these two annoyances are making me feel really kinda lame right now... which annoys me even more.  This was my last day of school. I should be ecstatic and on cloud 9. Instead, I'm all gloomy and melodramatic.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 12, 2008)

Well I can tell you what is the 3rd most annoying thing for me... That the Dimensions forum is yelling at me for my absence. Not really an annoyance that it is, but more so that I haven't been here at all in the past month or so.

Two other things are annoying me quite a bit right now. Not sure which is more of a deal to me. I'll try to keep it brief.

I'm stuck "mediating" in a lover's quarrel. One of my old friends and her fiance are going through a pretty hard time, and though I don't really feel close to the fiance, they are both coming to me with their issues. I told them I do not wish to mediate, as I won't pretend to have any answers. I just try to offer them a different perspective on things, an outsiders view. But they're both at fault, and though I wish them happiness, I really don't see it working out. It makes me sad.

The other is that while rebuilding my computer (mobo died, and it's too hard to find any Socket 939 boards online anymore, so new processor is needed too), I come to discover that one of the few parts I thought I could "carry over" to the new build is in fact not compatible with the new parts. It's a pretty vital part, too, as it is the CPU heatsink/fan. So my efforts to complete my computer today were ruined. It's not so much the cost that annoys me, even though money is tight, but that I have to wait even longer. I just hope this computer parts store I just found out about that's nearby has what I need. I may even consider applying for a job, depending on how good the place is. Otherwise, I have to wait another week for the heatsink to get shipped.

I'm just really not feeling the holiday spirit this year...


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 12, 2008)

New Neighbors


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> New Neighbors



your signature reminds me...i need to take a pic of my car with my new license plate on it!  SXY BBW


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So a couple things are annoying me right now. Deal with it.
> 
> - There's this group of girls from my class that I would go to lunch with every week or 2 this past year. Last year, all of us had a little Christmas party and all that. So this past Wednesday was our last day of class. All the girls in that group were a little dressed up (I didn't really notice that until later...). At one of our breaks during lecture, I was hanging out with them, just chit chatting. I asked, "So what are we doing for lunch?" and this girl Elizabeth said kinda quietly, "We're going to the Cheesecake Factory." Just the way she said it made me think something was odd. Then, a few minutes later, this other girl Jessica was like, "OK, so who has me?" and Dee was like, "I dunno, but I have Michelle."
> 
> ...



What a serious bunch of bitches.

You're graduating though and that totally ROCKS. Move on with life and leave those immature chicks behind. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww, thanks Surly


----------



## ladle (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday was a terrible day....but today is Saturday..and it's a beautiful day


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 12, 2008)

That everyone with brown skin is suspect of being a bomber. I'm watching the news about the Brazilian who was shot down and murdered by police because they thought he was a terrorist, but it turns out, he was just a regular person like you and me.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So a couple things are annoying me right now. Deal with it.
> 
> - There's this group of girls from my class that I would go to lunch with every week or 2 this past year. Last year, all of us had a little Christmas party and all that. So this past Wednesday was our last day of class. All the girls in that group were a little dressed up (I didn't really notice that until later...). At one of our breaks during lecture, I was hanging out with them, just chit chatting. I asked, "So what are we doing for lunch?" and this girl Elizabeth said kinda quietly, "We're going to the Cheesecake Factory." Just the way she said it made me think something was odd. Then, a few minutes later, this other girl Jessica was like, "OK, so who has me?" and Dee was like, "I dunno, but I have Michelle."
> 
> ...



MAN what a bunch of HAGS. It's their loss Sam don't let them bring you down. I'm just sorry you already invited them to your party, but if I were you I would just kill them with kindness and make them feel like the low worms they all are. Be happy you deserve it your GRADUATING! WHOO HOO!


----------



## ladle (Dec 12, 2008)

Saturday Morning, having Breakfast...
It's annoying that they put on re-runs of Dukes of Hazzard AND Magnum PI at the same time.....What the hell is an 80's kids supposed to do???!


----------



## bexy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm annoyed at myself kinda. Well and at my friend. I cancelled going down to visit with him this weekend as I am so tired and feeling lousy, and he lives so far away. I am temping this week and working till 6pm on Saturday, so don't want to then travel for an hour to his house, get dressed and head out to a club without any rest etc. He's annoyed at me for cancelling, and I'm annoyed at myself for being kinda anti-social. I'm just sooo tired and I know it would be a waste of money to pay to go down there, taxi fares, club entrance fee etc.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 12, 2008)

im so bloody annoyed!!!! 

My friend broke the enter key off my laptop, well when i say broke i mean it's just come off and i cant get it to go back on *SIGH*

im so annoyed...GWAR!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 12, 2008)

Baby teething. Not so annoying but really frustrating since it's gonna hurt him until the tooth is out. And it's so early to teeth!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I'm annoyed at myself kinda. Well and at my friend. I cancelled going down to visit with him this weekend as I am so tired and feeling lousy, and he lives so far away. I am temping this week and working till 6pm on Saturday, so don't want to then travel for an hour to his house, get dressed and head out to a club without any rest etc. He's annoyed at me for cancelling, and I'm annoyed at myself for being kinda anti-social. I'm just sooo tired and I know it would be a waste of money to pay to go down there, taxi fares, club entrance fee etc.



Actually Bexy, that isn't anti-social, that is being mature and responsible. It kinda sucks when it first starts to happen, but then when you realize that it is ok to rest when you are tired, instead of socializing, you won't get annoyed at yourself anymore. There is nothing wrong with needing to rest now and again.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 12, 2008)

sentence-period-* SPACE *-new sentence.

Space.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> sentence-period-* SPACE *-new sentence.
> 
> Space.



Two spaces, actually... but I'd settle for one, I suppose.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Two spaces, actually... but I'd settle for one, I suppose.



It's debatable as to whether one or two spaces is correct. I was taught to put just one, and have never been corrected on it, even through college. 

I'm just surprised that people get to an adult age without learning/knowing at least ONE should be there. It's jarring to read.when.it's.like.this.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 12, 2008)

Space Wars.....


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 12, 2008)

The season(s)


----------



## bexy (Dec 12, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Actually Bexy, that isn't anti-social, that is being mature and responsible. It kinda sucks when it first starts to happen, but then when you realize that it is ok to rest when you are tired, instead of socializing, you won't get annoyed at yourself anymore. There is nothing wrong with needing to rest now and again.



I guess it just makes me feel anti-social. I get so paranoid all of the time about my friends, because I don't speak to my family they are like my surrogates. So if I don't see them for a week or so I start to panic about it.
And now, I am invited to do stuff and I cancel! I just annoy myself lol.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Two spaces, actually... but I'd settle for one, I suppose.


I thought so, too, until recently, when I read this: 



> It is generally accepted that the practice of putting two spaces at the end of a sentence is a carryover from the days of typewriters with monospaced typefaces. Two spaces, it was believed, made it easier to see where one sentence ended and the next began. Most typeset text, both before and after the typewriter, used a single space...
> 
> ...Today, with the prevalence of proportionally spaced fonts, some believe that the practice is no longer necessary and even detrimental to the appearance of text...
> 
> ...The use of proportionally spaced type makes two spaces at the end of a sentence unnecessary (if they ever were). The extra spacing is often distracting and unattractive. It creates 'holes' in the middle of a block of text — trapped white space on a smaller scale.


But yeah, at least one space, please, people.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I thought so, too, until recently, when I read this:
> 
> 
> But yeah, at least one space, please, people.



I learned two spaces as well. It looks right to me. 


I find the land of emoticons and online slang to be just another sign of the world's laziness and total lack of care.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2008)

Smug bitches.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2008)

Using "abbreviated" to mean "short."


----------



## mossystate (Dec 12, 2008)

Personal ' stats ' that change from hour to hour. Maybe amused is more like it.:happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Personal ' stats ' that change from hour to hour. Maybe amused is more like it.:happy:



How can you tell?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 12, 2008)

I was taught one space. Seems to look, read, feel right to me.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Personal ' stats ' that change from hour to hour. Maybe amused is more like it.:happy:



Stats can be like the ocean tides, Mossy. Even one's height can vary as much as three or four inches in the course of a single day.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I learned two spaces as well. It looks right to me.



I was taught for typing professional letters, 2 spaces at the end of a sentence. And since most my life was dedicated to medical transcription, I just can't seem to break the habit.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I was taught one space. Seems to look, read, feel right to me.



One space looks better on computers, but old-timey professors who learned to type on typewriters will sometimes make you use two spaces, believing they are enforcing some golden rule handed down by the gods of clerical correctness (known as "CC" in the business world--thus the CCs that you see on the bottom of business letters. :bow


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2008)

Fathers who drunk dial.

Really it's more depressing than annoying, but...


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Fathers who drunk dial.
> 
> Really it's more depressing than annoying, but...



I've been there


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I was taught one space. Seems to look, read, feel right to me.


One space works well when you are using a word processing application that has text justification (automatic insertion of space to make lines fill the entire space between the margins).
Two spaces work better when you don't have justification capability available.

-Rusty


----------



## mossystate (Dec 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How can you tell?



I can read.

:kiss2:



Santaclear said:


> Stats can be like the ocean tides, Mossy. Even one's height can vary as much as three or four inches in the course of a single day.




Oh, now I am questioning my reading abilities . Thanks, Santa.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

when something triggers...hormones..a situation..who knows...but something triggers you being completely annoyed by damned neared everything...even yourself...*grr*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> when something triggers...hormones..a situation..who knows...but something triggers you being completely annoyed by damned neared everything...even yourself...*grr*



The moon is extra close tonight, Rowan, and it's a full one. The closest it's been in 14 years or something.

I'm serious! I've read people trying to debunk the theories that the moon can influence human behavior. But I'm skeptical of their skepticism, let's just say.

It's kind of cool that you're saying you're annoyed at being annoyed 

Hang in there.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> The moon is extra close tonight, Rowan, and it's a full one. The closest it's been in 14 years or something.
> 
> I'm serious! I've read people trying to debunk the theories that the moon can influence human behavior. But I'm skeptical of their skepticism, let's just say.
> 
> ...



i read just about everything i can get my hands on in a day, news and all else...and i read that its about 20k miles closer to us than it ever is in a year...maybe thats why....

now why cant i have a man on demand to handle these moods? lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

I learned two spaces in high school typing class on an electric type writer. Years later, when I attended community college and took a keyboarding class, it was one.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldnt want ANY spaces in between us, GEF :wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cramps....


----------



## Rowan (Dec 13, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Cramps....



thank god for Depo...

i really do pray im sterile as long as ive been on it...no one will give me a hysterectomy at 30 lol


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 13, 2008)

It's 71 degrees in here...I'm wearing heavy sweats, with a flannel over shirt...and I'm still sitting here freezing to the point of goose-bumps and shivering


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 13, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> It's 71 degrees in here...I'm wearing heavy sweats, with a flannel over shirt...and I'm still sitting here freezing to the point of goose-bumps and shivering


 

Ditto. Same here, freaking winter.


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Rowan said:


> thank god for Depo...
> 
> i really do pray im sterile as long as ive been on it...no one will give me a hysterectomy at 30 lol



I can't agree with you more.I've been on it 15 years and plan on staying on it until I'm dead.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 13, 2008)

Rowan said:


> thank god for Depo...
> 
> i really do pray im sterile as long as ive been on it...no one will give me a hysterectomy at 30 lol





steely said:


> I can't agree with you more.I've been on it 15 years and plan on staying on it until I'm dead.



Lucky you two... I can't do hormonal bc. It messes with my body chemistry and makes me a psycho.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 14, 2008)

Im annoyed that my home has no electricity, phones or running water. And we probably wont till the middle of the week.

We just had a huge ice storm Thursday night and it completely ravaged my town and others. Whole trees uprooted, branches and limbs everywhere, telephone poles snapped in two, power lines all over the roads... all from some ice. My street looks like a warzone.

We've been cooking on the propane grill, reading by candle light, sitting around the small woodstove in the living room and filling the toilets with water from our pond. We're just lucky that roads are now passable and we can go into the city for supplies.

Its not too bad, I guess. Nothing on our property was severly damaged and no one was hurt. Its just annoying as shit to be without electricity for a week!

and Im at a friends house now, but Im going back to the warzone tonight. yay.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 14, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> It's 71 degrees in here...I'm wearing heavy sweats, with a flannel over shirt...and I'm still sitting here freezing to the point of goose-bumps and shivering



hahaha. 71 is tshirt weather here! I think the temp at my house is in the teens, which is still warmer than its been all weekend!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 14, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Lucky you two... I can't do hormonal bc. It messes with my body chemistry and makes me a psycho.



that sucks  I adore the stuff....and having been the only girl in a family of boys (of course there was mom) and having heard "dont trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die"...i had the same philosophy lol thank god for not having that problem!! lol


----------



## Rowan (Dec 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> hahaha. 71 is tshirt weather here! I think the temp at my house is in the teens, which is still warmer than its been all weekend!



I read about the ice storms y'all had....i feel for ya and god damn glad im not there anymore!

and its a damn good thing...i didnt have any friends to rely on and such...so if i would have been affected by it...i would have just been completely screwed and you'd have found my body a week later...frozen. lol


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 14, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I read about the ice storms y'all had....i feel for ya and god damn glad im not there anymore!
> 
> and its a damn good thing...i didnt have any friends to rely on and such...so if i would have been affected by it...i would have just been completely screwed and you'd have found my body a week later...frozen. lol



Yea, it was a lot bigger than I originally thought. A couple states were hit but my dad told me MA was the hardest hit and has the most homes without power.

I dont know when Ill be working again, since my workplace is also out of power. just really really sucks.

but i took some sweet pictures!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im annoyed that my home has no electricity, phones or running water. And we probably wont till the middle of the week.
> 
> We just had a huge ice storm Thursday night and it completely ravaged my town and others. Whole trees uprooted, branches and limbs everywhere, telephone poles snapped in two, power lines all over the roads... all from some ice. My street looks like a warzone.
> 
> ...



bloody hell!!! Im glad that you're okay *hugs* well in the sense of being alive anyway! <3


Im annoyed because im so damn bored! ive got 6 hours left at work *SIGH*...12 hour shifts are pure EVIL


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't figure out how to use the ipa font in Word and will have to do my project by hand, which means I'll subject my professor to more of my horrible handwriting. oy gevalt.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2008)

It's the middle of December....



.. and I'm sweating.


There's something unkosher about that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 14, 2008)

That I can't find anything to wear to my work Christmas party. At least I didn't cry in the change rooms this time.


----------



## B68 (Dec 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> It's the middle of December....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweating women... O, sorry! I was... i did... ehhhrrr, yup.

Well, i had this too. Sweating in December. I thought i had an early midlife crisis. So i checked to see if i had time and money to build me a real ratrod. Nope. 

Then i turned of the heater and that worked. I'm not satisfied, but i'm cool again


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 14, 2008)

If anyone read my post on the Recent Pics thread, I did NOT meet a boy in a cardigan. However, I did meet a drunk bouncer who grabbed me as I went to use the washroom and harassed me as I bought my ticket. This bouncer and two other men were escorted off the bus for a moment when the bouncer and another man were hit in the head with a flashlight by an irate passenger. This caused a half hour delay. I was not impressed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> That I can't find anything to wear to my work Christmas party. At least I didn't cry in the change rooms this time.



I know that feeling.....but I have found that something loose and fanci-free on the bottom but is tight enough to show the boobs off well usually makes up for it all


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2008)

Snow and ice woes here as well. I know, I'm in Seattle and what we call snow and ice you laugh at. The problem is the jerkweeds here don't know how to drive or act in the snow and ice, so it still winds up sucking big time.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2008)

*I couldn't sleep last nite and am highly suspicious that the waiter gave me CAFFENATED COFFEE not DECAF...cause he was lazy or ignoramous *


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2008)

Its 8 below zero here. Too damn cold to get any sleep. My son and I have been awaking up all night. Can't breathe as well......that's it I am moving somewhere WARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 15, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Its 8 below zero here. Too damn cold to get any sleep. My son and I have been awaking up all night. Can't breathe as well......that's it I am moving somewhere WARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Try -32.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2008)

But I don't want to try it.  Sending you warm thoughts and hugs.



Raegan said:


> Try -32.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 15, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Its 8 below zero here. Too damn cold to get any sleep. My son and I have been awaking up all night. Can't breathe as well......that's it I am moving somewhere WARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's -8 here too. Lots of ice on the highways, just to make that morning commute extra special  I'm with you on the moving to a warmer climate thing, Mimosa.


----------



## Skaster (Dec 15, 2008)

having cought a bad dose of cold and not being able to go to my customers' christmas parties and get free food and drink :-(


----------



## george83 (Dec 15, 2008)

That I have to go to work very soon, I bloody hate night shift .


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 15, 2008)

My car has a flat tire. I don't have an opportunity to get it down to the shop to be fixed before work, so I'm stuck driving the family Jeep, which has no brakes.

I'm gonna get it done tomorrow, or get a whole new tire if necessary, but... ugh.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2008)

The seller of the house and her father in law giving her advice. Just make a deal already.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2008)

SO where are we moving to, Traci? Be safe out there. * warm hug



TraciJo67 said:


> It's -8 here too. Lots of ice on the highways, just to make that morning commute extra special  I'm with you on the moving to a warmer climate thing, Mimosa.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 15, 2008)

Um, this does not sound good. Be careful, Beej!



Blackjack said:


> My car has a flat tire. I don't have an opportunity to get it down to the shop to be fixed before work, so I'm stuck driving the family Jeep, which has no brakes.
> 
> I'm gonna get it done tomorrow, or get a whole new tire if necessary, but... ugh.


----------



## QueenB (Dec 15, 2008)

i just vomited my entire breakfast. i still feel sick. i have to catch the bus in like 4min to take my final. :[


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2008)

Feel better and good luck on your final.:bow:




QueenB said:


> i just vomited my entire breakfast. i still feel sick. i have to catch the bus in like 4min to take my final. :[


----------



## Rubies (Dec 15, 2008)

classes ended three weeks ago and i'm still waiting for my grades. ugh!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 15, 2008)

QueenB said:


> i just vomited my entire breakfast. i still feel sick. i have to catch the bus in like 4min to take my final. :[



awww good luck! feel better soon kitten! 




im annoyed at myself. i cant seem to make myself sit down and right this essay. i feel like a piece of poo and i want to stay in my bed and hide there..hum!! ugh im having to hide because this morning i said id go to town with my housemates and go to a club with them but ive completely changed my mind but i dont really have a valid excuse for not going lol. dammit


----------



## Sugar (Dec 15, 2008)

Flu like symptoms. I absolutely hate it when the doctor says "You may have flu like symptoms". May my ass. I feel like I've been in a bar fight with no bar, no fight and no delicious alcohol.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 15, 2008)

My inability to be comfortable. I spent about 5 hours over night sitting on the edge of the bed because I could not find a position laying that was comfortable enough to sleep. When I was able to find comfortable positions, I was woke up hourly for various reasons.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 15, 2008)

Four more days until break:/// Time is going so slow!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2008)

I forgot my purse at the pub on saturday night because i usually leave my purse in the car and only take in my license and debit card...but i got a ride and so i sat my purse by my friend who was doing the karaoke dj'ing there and I got distracted and forgot my purse there :doh::doh::doh:

I have been watching my bank and my credit cards and dont see any transactions, so im praying they put my purse behind the bar for me to pick up...and of course they are closed sundays and mondays. bleh


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 15, 2008)

Cramps....


----------



## QueenB (Dec 15, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Feel better and good luck on your final.:bow:





Just_Jen said:


> awww good luck! feel better soon kitten!



thank you, ladies. sooo sweet of you. i'm feeling better now. :happy:


----------



## Haunted (Dec 15, 2008)

Heading into Day 5 with No power, I had 15 trees down at my remodel house 3 of them on the house luckily no major damage, i spent all weekend out in the frigid ice Playing Lumberjack. we have a generator running the furnace so luckily we have heat i i needed to finally get some e-mails out so i plugged my router into it for now. This shit is like Armageddon around here, Be back when i get some solid electricity


----------



## mossystate (Dec 15, 2008)

Business slow?


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 16, 2008)

That thursday is so far away. Why, oh why can't today be thursday?


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 16, 2008)

The fact that I should definitely be asleep because i need to be up in 6 hours for work... NO fun!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> That thursday is so far away. Why, oh why can't today be thursday?



ditto this .. exactly!


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad (Dec 16, 2008)

The cold... BRRR! *shivers*


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2008)

Playing Left 4 Dead with an 8 year old on the team...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 16, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Playing Left 4 Dead with an 8 year old on the team...



Upset he's kicking your butt? 
Ha! Just teasing!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Upset he's kicking your butt?
> Ha! Just teasing!



Lol! No, he was actually really good. He was just constantly screaming AHHHHH OMG ZOMBIES!!! pretty often.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

the spacebar on my keyboard is going and sticks...ug!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 16, 2008)

My crazy estranged bitchface sister moved home...

I'm annoyed on so many different levels.

ggrrrr....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 16, 2008)

They canceled "My Own Worst Enemy". Sons of bitches at NBC. This is why I watch cable television. In the meantime, they keep Heroes, which jumped the shark at the beginning of this season on, even though the writing has become laughable. I'm getting vertigo from the 180's that the characters are making in their attitudes, motivations and actions. It's total crap. But My Own Worst Enemy, which was showing promise? Canned!


----------



## tattooU (Dec 16, 2008)

Portland is not made for snow, so if the snow could stay away, that would be super. i had to stay home from work on Sunday, and now probably tomorrow too. 

The cabin fever is getting to me, i just want to go to work!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> They canceled "My Own Worst Enemy". Sons of bitches at NBC. This is why I watch cable television. In the meantime, they keep Heroes, which jumped the shark at the beginning of this season on, even though the writing has become laughable. I'm getting vertigo from the 180's that the characters are making in their attitudes, motivations and actions. It's total crap. But My Own Worst Enemy, which was showing promise? Canned!



I never watched My Own Worst but I'm sadly starting to agree with you on Heroes. :[


----------



## Victim (Dec 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I never watched My Own Worst but I'm sadly starting to agree with you on Heroes. :[



I really enjoyed My Own Worst Enemy, and I also agree on Heroes. It really is turning to crap.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 17, 2008)

Every state between Colorado & NY. Oh and Florida don't think you're not part of it...just by virtue of the fact you're futher east than Colorado. Bastards.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 17, 2008)

my housemates are going to have a massive party tonight but i have an exam the next morning...i might have to stay out so i can get sleep *SIGH*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know if I'd say it's really annoying me, but I'm sort of confused by those who only seem to post in Hyde Park .. 

Maybe I missed out on the memo, but is it just that it's more exciting to discuss politics and other assorted issues with fat people and those who admire them?


----------



## Victim (Dec 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know if I'd say it's really annoying me, but I'm sort of confused by those who only seem to post in Hyde Park ..
> 
> Maybe I missed out on the memo, but is it just that it's more exciting to discuss politics and other assorted issues with fat people and those who admire them?



Well, we move a bit slower, so I guess it's easier to try and bean us with a shoe.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> Well, we move a bit slower, so I guess it's easier to try and bean us with a shoe.









It is quite hypnotic.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It is quite hypnotic.



wtf, shammys don't have any physical ranged attacks


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 17, 2008)

Im nine days into a horrible flu type virus, still feeling ill. So my 18 yr old son who has been sat on his arse all day playing XBox, just walked in on me lying coughing on the couch, and said "Whats for dinner, can you hurry up, im hungry" 



little fucker. yes you saw right, i called the fruit of my loins a little FUCKER!


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im nine days into a horrible flu type virus, still feeling ill. So my 18 yr old son who has been sat on his arse all day playing XBox, just walked in on me lying coughing on the couch, and said "Whats for dinner, can you hurry up, im hungry"
> 
> 
> 
> little fucker. yes you saw right, i called the fruit of my loins a little FUCKER!



(((((((Ruby))))))) I am sorry you are so sick. I can totally relate to having an inconsiderate teenager they are so self absorbed it boggles the mind at times. I suppose if he comes down with the same illness he will want you to wait on him hand and foot too.:doh: I know it doesn't help but don't take it too personally that is unfortunately a common teenage trait. I hope you feel better soon hugs, Fran


----------



## mimosa (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, TMI....but I like to announce to the entire board that I am PMSing today. :blush:


Does anyone have any chocolate?:happy:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 17, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Sorry, TMI....but I like to announce to the entire board that I am PMSing today. :blush:



Story of my life.

Totally manstruating 24/7.

manstruating being the male version, of course. =/


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2008)

My bum of a sister is in the other room watching TV, apparently testing the upper limits of the volume on our TV.


It would be great if she was watching something GOOD... but all she watches is crap.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im nine days into a horrible flu type virus, still feeling ill. So my 18 yr old son who has been sat on his arse all day playing XBox, just walked in on me lying coughing on the couch, and said "Whats for dinner, can you hurry up, im hungry"
> 
> 
> 
> little fucker. yes you saw right, i called the fruit of my loins a little FUCKER!



I'd have said the same thing (or worse!) He should be making YOU dinner.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 17, 2008)

Rewriting an essay for resubmission in two weeks.. as if the 5000 words wasn't bad enough the first time round :/


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 17, 2008)

People who expect others to entertain them. That pisses me off a LOT. Also, people who say they are bored. That pisses me off even MORE because I don't have TIME to be bored.

You're bored? Come clean my house. Preferably naked.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmm. I am not happy that I have no tomatoes.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 17, 2008)

im annoyed because my dad has been in touch with my sister asking for us all to meet up...he wants us to play happy families basically. hes unwilling to discuss the current situation or past. i havent actually heard from my dad for about 3 months, and now he thinks im going to turn up to this dinner and play happy families without him getting a fork in the eye...i.think.not.

also annoyed because there's a house party downstairs, lots of different nationalities and because my fellow english housemate has left i darent go down. usually we sit in a corner and have a giggle together, because im not good in social situations with other languages. my hull accent is too much for them and they tend to look at me like im crazy. either that or i cant understand _them_. but now my spanish housemate knows im home so can i reaaaally get away with not going downstairs...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2008)

A week and a half ago I bought a pack of socks that had six pairs in it.

Today, after doing laundry, I only have five of those pairs left.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> A week and a half ago I bought a pack of socks that had six pairs in it.
> 
> Today, after doing laundry, I only have five of those pairs left.



Is it possibly you forgot about the pair on your feet !!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Is it possibly you forgot about the pair on your feet !!!



No, for the socks on my feet are an older pair worn only for chores and errands about the house.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> No, for the socks on my feet are an older pair worn only for chores and errands about the house.



I knew it wouldn't be that simple Damn


----------



## mimosa (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh snap. **offers BGB some chocolate**:happy:




BothGunsBlazing said:


> Story of my life.
> 
> Totally manstruating 24/7.
> 
> manstruating being the male version, of course. =/


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im nine days into a horrible flu type virus, still feeling ill. So my 18 yr old son who has been sat on his arse all day playing XBox, just walked in on me lying coughing on the couch, and said "Whats for dinner, can you hurry up, im hungry"
> 
> 
> 
> little fucker. yes you saw right, i called the fruit of my loins a little FUCKER!



I have two little fuckers..err, I mean kids. Usually, if one of them says that to me I answer "I don't know, what are _you _making?"

Confession: I am not one of those 'dinner on the table every night at 5' Moms. Some days I am just not in the mood to cook. But there is always something there to eat. They can open a can, they can use a microwave, they can operate a jar of peanut butter and a loaf of bread...they can eat! 

Hope you feel better Ruby!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 17, 2008)

I found out that my boss is being a total douche, and I'm trying to convince myself not to phone her and quit tonight. I'm sick of the job, it's not worth it.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 17, 2008)

Nights like this when i feel like a needy whiny child WTF is my problem anyway


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2008)

*I came bACK FROm Florida last nite...got in my car all was well..came home ate some dinner and went back out....an hour later ...MY CHECK ENGINE light was blinking and car felt totally UNDERPOWERED like it was only running on 1 cylinder or something...

had a 6:45 ultrasound appt which i overslept for :doh: and got in my car to go and car was horrible, so went to dealer to drop off car, and they loaned me the S Audi A4 grrrrr so damn nice!!! but.....they want close to $1700 to do the engine seals, coil blah blah blah....

I am unemployeed, car is luxury item...off to alternative sports shop who will fix for 1/4 of the price, probably more efficiently....then on top of all this, have another 1pm doctors appointment and 3pm job interview!!!!!!!!

CRAZY DAY *


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> (((((((Ruby))))))) I am sorry you are so sick. I can totally relate to having an inconsiderate teenager they are so self absorbed it boggles the mind at times. I suppose if he comes down with the same illness he will want you to wait on him hand and foot too.:doh: I know it doesn't help but don't take it too personally that is unfortunately a common teenage trait. I hope you feel better soon hugs, Fran



Thankyou sugar and spice, so nice of you to reply to my post. And actually yes it really does help knowing that it's a common teenage trait, I know then that im not the only one! Thankyou for the hugs  



Miss Vickie said:


> I'd have said the same thing (or worse!) He should be making YOU dinner.



Thanks for the vote of confidence Vickie. I agree and I taught him to cook long ago, so no reason for him not to. He actually said to me a couple of weeks ago that I never taught him to cook so he is not equipped to go into the world ... he knew every ingredient in spaghetti bolognaise, at three years old, and used to collect them from the cupboards for me, then sit up and help me make it. LOL 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have two little fuckers..err, I mean kids. Usually, if one of them says that to me I answer "I don't know, what are _you _making?"
> 
> Confession: I am not one of those 'dinner on the table every night at 5' Moms. Some days I am just not in the mood to cook. But there is always something there to eat. They can open a can, they can use a microwave, they can operate a jar of peanut butter and a loaf of bread...they can eat!
> 
> Hope you feel better Ruby!



Aww sorry to hear you have Two little fuckers to my one  . I always have lots of food in the house, and like you, always make sure there is plenty of stuff for sandwiches and snacks. Given that my son is an unbelievably picky eater and seems to be getting even worse, it's no fun cooking for him, as it's never anything I would want to eat, yet I do it. I must admit though that just as often nowadays I tell him to get himself something, because of his pickiness and his attitude lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the worlds most neurotic cat. He's freaking out like crazy because a. i shut my bedroom door to let the baby sleep. And b. because behind that bedroom door has a humidifier running since the baby has a cold.
This cat will freak out over a strange machine running but you could run at him with a knife and he'd just stare at you. (mind you, this is a theory because i have never infact run at him with a knife  ) Hell, a strange sock on the floor will get him in full on claws out freak out mode. Hubby has a big gash in his foot to prove it.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my enthusiasm often gets the best of me. Blech.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm annoyed that my enthusiasm often gets the best of me. Blech.



I was looking for a way to express something I am feeling. This post did the job. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 18, 2008)

I may have said this once before, but when I call someone to talk, they answer the phone only to say that they'll call me back.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> A week and a half ago I bought a pack of socks that had six pairs in it.
> 
> Today, after doing laundry, I only have five of those pairs left.



Have you looked in your pants?









You know, that dang static cling!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 18, 2008)

Everytime i seem to strike up a friendship...it just vanishes...what the hell? am i so terrible? BLech


----------



## Paul (Dec 18, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Heading into Day 5 with No power, I had 15 trees down at my remodel house 3 of them on the house luckily no major damage, i spent all weekend out in the frigid ice Playing Lumberjack. we have a generator running the furnace so luckily we have heat i i needed to finally get some e-mails out so i plugged my router into it for now. This shit is like Armageddon around here, Be back when i get some solid electricity




Haunted do you have an update on the storm situation? How is the situation progressing? Have you got power yet? Have you been able to remove the downed trees yet? I hope things are improving.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Haunted do you have an update on the storm situation? How is the situation progressing? Have you got power yet? Have you been able to remove the downed trees yet? I hope things are improving.



Thanks for asking we got power back On tues afternoon My ex-wife and some friends are still with out power going on 8 days for them, the story is that 95% should have power back by sat the latest, the other 5% could be waiting till Christmas! I got most of the downed trees cleared over the weekend, doesn't look like the project house took any serious damage thankfully. We are now proparing for a foot of snow tomorrow with another storm right on it's tail for sat. Gonna be a white Christmas for sure. 

Welcome to New England Don't like the weather? at least it isn't raining FIRE!!!


----------



## Paul (Dec 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I came bACK FROm Florida last nite...got in my car all was well..came home ate some dinner and went back out....an hour later ...MY CHECK ENGINE light was blinking and car felt totally UNDERPOWERED like it was only running on 1 cylinder or something...
> 
> had a 6:45 ultrasound appt which i overslept for :doh: and got in my car to go and car was horrible, so went to dealer to drop off car, and they loaned me the S Audi A4 grrrrr so damn nice!!! but.....they want close to $1700 to do the engine seals, coil blah blah blah....
> 
> ...




I'm so sorry for all your rotten luck. All you need is car trouble when you are unemployed. I hope all the medical tests and appointments go alright. Good luck with the job interview. I hope you get the job.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 18, 2008)

This final term paper on Fashion & Modernity in Dorian Gray and Emma Bovary I have to finish is really annoying!! 
Of course, I could have started it earlier... :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 18, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> This final term paper on Fashion & Modernity in Dorian Gray and Emma Bovary I have to finish is really annoying!!
> Of course, I could have started it earlier... :doh:



Where have you been? I missed seeing you around on the board! [Sorry about the paper.]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I came bACK FROm Florida last nite...got in my car all was well..came home ate some dinner and went back out....an hour later ...MY CHECK ENGINE light was blinking and car felt totally UNDERPOWERED like it was only running on 1 cylinder or something...
> 
> had a 6:45 ultrasound appt which i overslept for :doh: and got in my car to go and car was horrible, so went to dealer to drop off car, and they loaned me the S Audi A4 grrrrr so damn nice!!! but.....they want close to $1700 to do the engine seals, coil blah blah blah....
> 
> ...




What did they say was wrong with your car? Engine seals affecting the driveabilty? Sounds more like additional maintenance repair while in there fixing something else? Is the timing belt broken?


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 18, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Where have you been? I missed seeing you around on the board! [Sorry about the paper.]


I've been writing too many papers!  
It's been my first semester at college so I've been very busy with work, though my break starts tomorrow! That's another thing that's annoying... the impending blizzard that could keep me from going home 
How have you been??


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 18, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I've been writing too many papers!
> It's been my first semester at college so I've been very busy with work, though my break starts tomorrow! That's another thing that's annoying... the impending blizzard that could keep me from going home
> How have you been??



Aw yeah, that sucks. I'm pretty damn excited for break myself. There's a blizzard headed this way too. I'm not excited to say the least. I've been alright. :]


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 18, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Aw yeah, that sucks. I'm pretty damn excited for break myself. There's a blizzard headed this way too. I'm not excited to say the least. I've been alright. :]



Yea I see you're in upstate NY too... since I'm originally from Atlanta I can't understand how you guys survive this kind of weather!! Craziness! 
I'm very glad to hear you've been alright


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 18, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Yea I see you're in upstate NY too... since I'm originally from Atlanta I can't understand how you guys survive this kind of weather!! Craziness!
> I'm very glad to hear you've been alright



Oh, you're in Upstate? What college do you go to?

And yeah, I hate the snow.. I've lived here my entire life and can't stand it, haha.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 18, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I go to Vassar, so it's semi upstate. I'm thinking about transferring to Pomona out west, though, because it's so damn cold here!! I'm totally with you on not being able to stand the snow.



Oh very cool. I don't blame you at all!


----------



## g-squared (Dec 18, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I go to Vassar, so it's semi upstate. I'm thinking about transferring to Pomona out west, though, because it's so damn cold here!! I'm totally with you on not being able to stand the snow.



I'm from upstate new york as well and i've never heard of either of those colleges. ahahaha

Now for whats annoying me.

1) My neck and jaw hurt.
2) My headphones are uncomfortable.
3) I'm wearing a bright red shirt with green and yellow sweatpants and I don't care enough to correct my clash.
4) These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 18, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I'm from upstate new york as well and i've never heard of either of those colleges. ahahaha





CherchezLaFemme said:


> Vassar was the uppity all-girls school that was the sister school to Yale back in the day. Now it's mostly full of hipsters hahaha



Yeah, I always think hipsters when I think Vassar, haha.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

I went to the orthopedic doctor yesterday for my knee. The x-rays showed that there is just about bone-on-bone contact and my best option for pain-relief now is a total knee replacement. The problem is the surgeon probably won't do the surgery because of the blood clot in the lung and my immune deficiency.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I went to the orthopedic doctor yesterday for my knee. The x-rays showed that there is just about bone-on-bone contact and my best option for pain-relief now is a total knee replacement. The problem is the surgeon probably won't do the surgery because of the blood clot in the lung and my immune deficiency.



Are you familiar with SynVisc? It doesn't work for everyone and only your doc will know if it's okay for you, but it can alleviate some of the pain. 

I hope you can find some relief soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 19, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> (mind you, this is a theory because i have never infact run at him with a knife  )



Maybe what he needs is a little perspective about what's really scary. Try stalking toward him with a knife making that scary "eeee eeee eee" sound they make in horror films that I clearly cannot figure out how to write. Just be sure there are no kids around to get any ideas. Maybe if he sees something TRULY scary, the other stuff will seem like a piece of cake.

Either that or it'll push him over the edge and it's time for kittie Prozac. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I always think hipsters when I think Vassar, haha.



Hey, cool! My mom used to work at Vassar and I spent a lot of time there growing up. I keep trying to convince any of my kids to go there, but none will. *pout* It's a beautiful campus in a nice town, if I do say so myself. 



SamanthaNY said:


> Are you familiar with SynVisc? It doesn't work for everyone and only your doc will know if it's okay for you, but it can alleviate some of the pain.
> 
> I hope you can find some relief soon.



Synvisc is great. It can buy you some time. It's not a cure because the fluid eventually gets absorbed but it bought my mom in law close to a decade before she had to have her knees done. And it didn't seem that painful, either. Good idea, Sammie!

My annoyance? I'm orienting but my orientee has absolutely NO enthusiasm, NO energy and seems to have NO interest in what's going on. She keeps taking breaks, long lunches and ignores work. Last night we had a delivery that another nurse was going to and the nurse said, "Hey I'm going to a delivery. Anyone want to come with me?" (We usually like to go in pairs so that we can be a second set of hands). She said, "No...." So I said, "When you're learning you NEVER turn down a delivery. You need the practice. Now SCOOT! I'll watch the floor." 

I swear it's like pulling teeth. :doh:


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 19, 2008)

When did 'in my opinion' become a valid arguement?


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm annoyed because i slipped and fell at the grocery store last week and my back is still hurting. I just woke up and have a headache and a backache. That sucks. Hubby says i should go to a doctor. I say they wont do anything but put me on meds. I need a chiropractor. I sure wish my insurance covered them!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Maybe what he needs is a little perspective about what's really scary. Try stalking toward him with a knife making that scary "eeee eeee eee" sound they make in horror films that I clearly cannot figure out how to write. Just be sure there are no kids around to get any ideas. Maybe if he sees something TRULY scary, the other stuff will seem like a piece of cake.
> 
> Either that or it'll push him over the edge and it's time for kittie Prozac.



lol he may already need that! He's such a weirdo.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2008)

American Apparel

2X? For real?


My boobs say, I THINK NOT!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> American Apparel
> 
> 2X? For real?
> 
> ...



I hate you, just a little bit.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 19, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> This final term paper on Fashion & Modernity in Dorian Gray and Emma Bovary I have to finish is really annoying!!
> Of course, I could have started it earlier... :doh:



Sorry it's annoying- it sounds really interesting!!!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Maybe what he needs is a little perspective about what's really scary. Try stalking toward him with a knife making that scary "eeee eeee eee" sound they make in horror films that I clearly cannot figure out how to write. Just be sure there are no kids around to get any ideas. Maybe if he sees something TRULY scary, the other stuff will seem like a piece of cake.
> 
> Either that or it'll push him over the edge and it's time for kittie Prozac.
> 
> ...



My mom absolutely kills herself with how hard she works (she's an RN), and she orients as well and finds the same problem with a lot of her orientees. I think the problem is that this influx of new nurses, they're in it for the big paycheck, not the job itself


----------



## mimosa (Dec 19, 2008)

I woke up feeling kinda sick today.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2008)

the day is not going by

FAST ENOUGH


----------



## Weeze (Dec 19, 2008)

Its icy and nasty outside..... I sooooo do *not* want to drive to work in half an hour!


----------



## ladle (Dec 19, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> A week and a half ago I bought a pack of socks that had six pairs in it.
> 
> Today, after doing laundry, I only have five of those pairs left.



The same Sock Thieves visit me in my sleep except they don't take pairs....merely singles to piss me off! GRRRR
They must have built up a mighty arsenal by now.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 19, 2008)

The one thing annoying me most right now is the weather. After the 8+ inches of snow we received last night, we are supposed to have more snow tonight and tomorrow! It was a miracle I made it to work today! 

Grrrrrrrr to winter.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 19, 2008)

Cleaning is not cathartic at all for me. I feel dirty, depressed and sad when I do it


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 19, 2008)

Well the snow EFFED up my whole weekend


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 19, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> This final term paper on Fashion & Modernity in Dorian Gray and Emma Bovary I have to finish is really annoying!!
> Of course, I could have started it earlier... :doh:



ooh Madame Bovary, how scandalous


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2008)

My internet's slow tonight 'cause my sister is also using the connection. Usually she isn't home.

Dammit.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Are you familiar with SynVisc? It doesn't work for everyone and only your doc will know if it's okay for you, but it can alleviate some of the pain.
> 
> I hope you can find some relief soon.



I have been getting Supartz injections (which is very similar to Synvisc), but with so little space between the bones, the gel doesn't have much room to cushion the bones and, sadly, doesn't last that long anymore. I am scheduled to start the Supartz injections again in January. Hopefully I can get at least 3 months of relief from them.

With Synvisc I know you get 3 injections... with the Supartz you get 5 injections and it seems to last longer than the Synvisc. 

Hopefully I can put off a total knee replacement as long as possible.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Things annoying me:

- my mother's guilt trips about my weight
- my friends lack of understanding about certain things
- my parents inability to shut the fuck up
- my 1%, yes.. a single percent.. grade in ap spanish
- this blizzard
- my dads broken down truck
- closet fa's [yes, still.]
- getting reported to a truancy officer
- when my parents tell each other they hope the other dies of obesity
- my parents inability to stop fighting with each other despite their divorce [you see each other once a week for 15 minutes.. you can't just shut the fuck up already?]
- english midterm essay & extended critical essay
- my dad getting laid off
- everyone's disgusting fake Christmas cheer 

..is this year over yet?


----------



## Kouskous (Dec 19, 2008)

MY JOB
(I will spare you all the details)


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 20, 2008)

[email protected] snow that gave me bronchitis
[email protected] seller who won't accept or decline my bid on the house
[email protected] guy who won't answer my phone call.
Bright spot may have found bigger house for a little more $$$$


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 20, 2008)

Christmas party clothes shopping

..I didn't cry in the change room...I made it to my car before I had a total meltdown


----------



## pinuptami (Dec 20, 2008)

The weather! I got stuck in a snowbank trying to get to my new house (in the process of fixing it up to move in March), and when I tried to call AAA to get a tow I was informed that they could not sent a tow to unplowed roads. Well what the hell!?! Luckily for me, a gentleman with an SUV gave my tiny little piece of shit a push with his car, and I got out and got back to the apartment...never even got to go inside the house!

Layla and I are supposed to paint tomorrow....but if the roads haven't been plowed when we get there, I will turn around and go the hell back to the apartment.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 20, 2008)

Waking up alone.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Being unable to go to sleep before 8am...Says the Nightclub bartender who is sitting with his laptop posting to topics instead of cuddling with a very pair of impatient cats.

-Uriel


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninety minutes of shoveling and not even a friggin' "thank you".


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Ninety minutes of shoveling and not even a friggin' "thank you".



I guarantee if you were shoveling snow for a fat girl, you would get a huge thank you. Fat girls are very appreciative of that.

On behalf of those you were shoveling for, thanks Beej.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Ninety minutes of shoveling and not even a friggin' "thank you".




Thank you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 20, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mom absolutely kills herself with how hard she works (she's an RN), and she orients as well and finds the same problem with a lot of her orientees. I think the problem is that this influx of new nurses, they're in it for the big paycheck, not the job itself



Yep, it's frustrating. And I know I'll catch hell from my co-workers who end up working with her. "Why didn't you teach her this?" and "Why did you let her think THAT was okay?" As if I have total control over her. She's a human, not a programmable computer. I think she's a nice girl but she's got a little one at home and her heart's not in it. That's okay but it kinda limits what I'm able to do, know what I mean?



Blackjack said:


> Ninety minutes of shoveling and not even a friggin' "thank you".



Oh man. You'd get a thank you and a BIG ol' mug of hot chocolate if you shovel at my house. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Things annoying me:
> 
> - my mother's guilt trips about my weight
> - my friends lack of understanding about certain things
> ...



ThatGirl, I truly hope 2009 is a better one for you. It sounds like it's been awful. 

My annoyance? I've lost my voice, I can't hear out of my left ear, I'm exhausted and I'm supposed to teach CPR today. Oy. :doh:


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Ninety minutes of shoveling and not even a friggin' "thank you".



Thank You!

Dude, if you will fly to California, hike into my brother's place and shovel him out, I'll make the lasagna that I've been teasing him with over the phone. See what he gets for not coming down for X-Mas like our parents did?



-Uriel


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> ThatGirl, I truly hope 2009 is a better one for you. It sounds like it's been awful.



I'm just having a really bad week. Thanks, you're a sweetheart. :]


----------



## Rowan (Dec 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Christmas party clothes shopping
> 
> ..I didn't cry in the change room...I made it to my car before I had a total meltdown



On the bright side...you got invited...i never get invited to stuff like that
I'm sure you'll find a great outfit


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Maybe what he needs is a little perspective about what's really scary. Try stalking toward him with a knife making that scary "eeee eeee eee" sound they make in horror films that I clearly cannot figure out how to write. Just be sure there are no kids around to get any ideas. Maybe if he sees something TRULY scary, the other stuff will seem like a piece of cake.
> 
> Either that or it'll push him over the edge and it's time for kittie Prozac.
> 
> ...



That annoys me because I'm in school for nursing right now and its something I really want to do but I've never had chemistry and I'm struggling. There's someone who is getting to do it and they don't even appreciate it.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Christmas party clothes shopping
> 
> ..I didn't cry in the change room...I made it to my car before I had a total meltdown



*HUGLES!!!* im the same, well done for not crying in the shop *huggles* im sure you'll find something! if you have time then try something from online? christmas party clothes shopping is evil! 
Ya know what you should do if you dont find something, treat yourself to a little something clothing or otherwise so you still feel okay when you go home. i usually buy nice knickers, because if i cant get anything else to fit knickers always do and i still feel okay because at least i got something...



Im annoyed because of how hard it is to pull up damn tights! im getting ready for the christmas party tonight and im wearing this impossibly small skirt (funnny) and the tights take me forever to pull up without ripping them. Now i just need to make sure i dont need to pee for the next while n a half hahahah


----------



## mossystate (Dec 20, 2008)

No Christmas party for me tonight. Those roads are nasty critters. It would have been fun, with a lively bunch. I was looking forward to a couple of drinks and maybe rubbing myself up against some random guy. 



or....not


----------



## tattooU (Dec 20, 2008)

Stuck at home. Again.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm annoyed right now because i was playing Little Big Planet and hubby took the controller to see one little thing and hasn't give it back to me for the last 20 minutes!! I hate having to share


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My annoyance? I've lost my voice, I can't hear out of my left ear, I'm exhausted and I'm supposed to teach CPR today. Oy. :doh:



I hope you feel better soon! ((((Miss Vickie))))


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone. :wubu: I need to suck it up and be happy with myself. It's the only myself i've got, right?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 20, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> That annoys me because I'm in school for nursing right now and its something I really want to do but I've never had chemistry and I'm struggling. There's someone who is getting to do it and they don't even appreciate it.



Aw, Kendra. *hugs to you*

When I went to school I hadn't had chemistry (nor did I have much biology or math since I was a liberal arts girl all the way) and it was by far my most difficult class. My advice to you is to stick with it and one day it will "click" for you. Try to read different sources for learning the material if you can; try the internet, "dummies" books, and tutors. For me, having my husband explain it worked the best. When I told my teacher "I don't understand this", he would say the EXACT same thing in EXACTLY the same words with EXACTLY the same inflection. As though the problem was that I was deaf, which I wasn't. :doh::doh::doh: But Burtimus had a way of explaining things, coupled with me finding ways to imagine the concepts (I'm a visual learner), and I ended up doing pretty well. But chemistry teachers are by and large notoriously awful because they love the subject but many can't teach worth a hill of beans and they can't relate to us mere mortals who can't understand it; so if you can find a tutor to help, get one. It'll make things easier.

Don't let it discourage you. We need more nurses. And thank you for reminding me that nursing is a privilege. Sometimes it just feels like a life sentence, even though I love it.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

The management at my last job. 

I was planning on going back to work at the debt collection law firm I used to work at as a litigation assistant, and they accepted me back and we agreed on my schedule... then they decided to come up with a new rule: No piercings.

They only decided to come up with that rule to spite me. (I know that totally sounds ridiculous, but I have pretty good reasons). 

I worked there for almost 6 months last year with the same piercings I have now, and they never mentioned it. 
While I was working there last year, there were many things I wasn't allowed to do that other employees in my same position were.
For example: the no sweatshirt rule. I once wore a Boston College sweatshirt, and they reprimanded me. Later that day, another employee around the same age as me came in with a sweatshirt covered in skulls... he received no such reprimand. 

And not only that... they've been harassing my boyfriend ever since they learned I was coming back to work there. ChrisVersion2.0 works at the same place that I used to... and months ago there was an incident where he tripped from the revolving door in the lobby hitting his heel as it spun, and as a result he dropped his drink to the ground to catch himself from falling. Nothing was mentioned regarding this until a few weeks ago, when the bosses wife (the woman who comes in every day for about an hour and does nothing but harass employees since she's married to the owner of the law firm) decided to make the HR representative talk to Chris regarding the incident where he, as she put it, "threw the cup at his girlfriend in a rage". Now... nothing of the sort happened, and the woman claiming she saw it... wasn't even in the office that day. 

It's things like that.... which bother me immensely about the company. So I was very reluctant to go back there, but figured I would anyway until they decided the implement a "no piercings" policy. The woman telling me about the new policy... actually had the nerve to claim that I didn't have piercings when I worked there before. If I didn't have the piercings before, and this new policy wasn't specifically directed at me, then why would she need to call to "discuss the policy" with me? 

I ended up calling my manager who actually has common sense and can't stand the management either, and I told her there was no way I was going back to work there. She didn't blame me, and even told me that this policy was no doubt directed at me since they've had it out for me ever since I called them unprofessional for changing my work-schedule 4 times in one week. (What a run-on-sentence, huh?). But she wasn't telling me anything new, just backing up something I already knew.


So in conclusion, I e-mailed the company and told them there was no way I was going back to work in such an unpleasant environment. And I was sure to mention that I wouldn't hesitate to take out my piercings for another company that had a legitimate policy regarding piercings, but I will not remove them for a company that implemented a new policy on account of me. 


After all, it's not about the piercings... it's about their bullshit. 

I'm going to have to take my piercings out eventually, but there is no way I'm going to do it for them. Because from experience... I know if I remove the piercings for them, they are just going to find other things to complain to me about. 




I totally rambled, but hey... it felt good to bitch about that.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 21, 2008)

i make the mf'ing mistake of trying to do something that my mom wants..trying to make her happy...then all of a sudden things change because of the piece of garbage she is talking to..and i am the bad guy. I mf'ing went looking for something for HER which could totally end up fking me over...and now he is saying im so f'ing bad?? WTF?? and she is saying oh he's right and Im horrible? seriously...wtf?


----------



## ladle (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone else hate Monday mornings as much as me?
I'm kinda the human equivalent of Garfield.
Well at least it's a short week. Bring on Wednesday at 6pm!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 21, 2008)

For the record...I love my son with all my heart.:wubu: 

But good lordy is he driving me crazy right now.:doh:

I guess he just has a bad case of the wiggles.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 21, 2008)

ugh just had a really bad day. there's the stuff going on, friends etc.

and then walking home from the library with my laptop about about 11 books i feel over, badly bruised my right ankle and uber bruised my left knee. UGH! it really damn hurts  i've taken some painkillers so maybe i should just sleep. BUT Ughh i hate falling over. it was really embarrassing. *sigh*


----------



## mimosa (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww!  Lots of hugs to you, sweetie pie. I hope you feel better. 






Just_Jen said:


> ugh just had a really bad day. there's the stuff going on, friends etc.
> 
> and then walking home from the library with my laptop about about 11 books i feel over, badly bruised my right ankle and uber bruised my left knee. UGH! it really damn hurts  i've taken some painkillers so maybe i should just sleep. BUT Ughh i hate falling over. it was really embarrassing. *sigh*


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 21, 2008)

I try not to, but I get annoyed at people who throw hints that they have issues with you, but they are not really brave enough to tell you in person what the problem is.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

My boobs are itchy.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 22, 2008)

i get annoyed when people dont clean off their cars before driving them. you know what im talking about. the cars with 2 feet of snow on them, with only a 6in. space cleared on the windshield.

its dangerous to other people on the road, epsecially when its ice! having a huge chunk of snow/ice come flying at your windshield while going 50mph, because the d-bag in front of you is too fucking lazy to clean off their car is NOT COOL.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Awww!  Lots of hugs to you, sweetie pie. I hope you feel better.



*hugs* thank you mimi!! Im feeling better today, my leg hurts though. damn thing hahah. 


It's annoying me that im back in the library writing my last 1000 words of children and therapeutic ways of working essay. UGH i really dont want to work with children so i hate writing this damn essay... not long left though i supposee


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 22, 2008)

SNOWED IN.

Never in my life have I seen so much snow in Vancouver. Ever.

I know the rest of the world thinks Canada gets snow ALL THE TIME. But we don't. Especially here in Vancouver. 

Today? It's up to my knees. 



Can't get my car out of the driveway. Can't go to work. And I really, really hope my sister's flight doesn't get cancelled.

Evil White Death.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 22, 2008)

My phone is spazzing out. It keeps sending out old random texts to people. Today, it sent my trainer "Nope" and my best friend "Right." It's very confusing... and the messages don't show up in my sent folder. It's been doing it randomly over the past week or so.



I think my phone is possessed.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2008)

I want to get my laundry done, but no one in the house does their clothes so everyone's clothes are all mixed up. **Sigh**


----------



## ryder (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm annoyed that my know-it-all stepson can't remember anything we tell him. Like what annoys us, what he's supposed to get done, etc etc.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> SNOWED IN.
> 
> Never in my life have I seen so much snow in Vancouver. Ever.
> 
> ...



I took my friend to LAX for a flight to Vancouver today. He called me an hour later to pick him up because all flights were cancelled because of the white out. Air Canada says maybe flights will resume by Christmas...maybe.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My boobs are itchy.



Put some lotion on your boobies, Susannah!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better today. :kiss2:




Just_Jen said:


> *hugs* thank you mimi!! Im feeling better today, my leg hurts though. damn thing hahah.
> 
> 
> It's annoying me that im back in the library writing my last 1000 words of children and therapeutic ways of working essay. UGH i really dont want to work with children so i hate writing this damn essay... not long left though i supposee


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

....that I have to save some beers for xmas


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Put some lotion on your boobies, Susannah!



And post pix of you rubbing lotion on ur boobs plz, kthx


----------



## mimosa (Dec 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And post pix of you rubbing lotion on ur boobs plz, kthx



Do what the Naughty Fairy says , Susannah! If you can do it for your papi.....do it for your mami.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 22, 2008)

My shot made me bleed all over my favorite tan pants. Thank goodness for Hello Kitty bandaids!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Put some lotion on your boobies, Susannah!



I did. The Body Shop strawberry body butter. I think it is the birth control pill that makes them itch as a side effect.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And post pix of you rubbing lotion on ur boobs plz, kthx



You first.:bow



mimosa said:


> Do what the Naughty Fairy says , Susannah! If you can do it for your papi.....do it for your mami.



That is a whole other show.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nasty Wind Chill... which has led to CABIN FEVER!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 23, 2008)

I have Cabin Chill here.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 23, 2008)

The fact that I try to be a good friend to people, and it doesn't ever seem to work out. Really beginning to feel like the worst person to be friends with...

Oh, and the fact that my family is working me to the bone after already being worked to the bone at work. *sigh*


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2008)

The never ending snow/ice weather that we've got going on.
I fall enough as it is when it's clear and warm and sunny out, I don't need to be doing it with this crap. 

Driving in it! Trying to get to work. I already missed today but the police are saying not to drive unless you absolutely have to. I hate the stress.



Worrying about Christmas plans. Being stressed by family and I haven't even seen them yet.

Oh, don't you love the holidays?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 23, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Nasty Wind Chill... which has led to CABIN FEVER!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:



I will trade you for a stinking hot Australian summer's day.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got a disgusting Anti Semetic PM from that Nazi jerk that keeps re registering here.
Probably some pimply little creep with too much time on his hands.

Mate go fuck yourself.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2008)

WHAT AN IDIOT PERSON!

I am so sorry, Susannah. :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


Susannah said:


> I just got a disgusting Anti Semetic PM from that Nazi jerk that keeps re registering here.
> Probably some pimply little creep with too much time on his hands.
> 
> Mate go fuck yourself.


----------



## Friday (Dec 23, 2008)

Need to let the Mods know Shosh.

I'm with Surly on the weather. I used to like snow. No more. Had enough. I'd like to be able to drive without having to take a Xanax first.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2008)

Friday said:


> Need to let the Mods know Shosh.
> 
> I'm with Surly on the weather. I used to like snow. No more. Had enough. I'd like to be able to drive without having to take a Xanax first.


 

I'm so nervous about walking to my car and not falling and driving and not getting stuck. All this when 95% of the office won't make it in.



Must. Breathe. Deeply.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, I made it to work. Like 70 blocks. I even managed to get my frozen car out of the snowbank on my own AND stop for coffee no problem.

Where do I get stuck? In my work's parking lot. :doh:


STUPID SNOW.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 23, 2008)

Was that crack out of stupidity? Blind ignorance (or is it just disregard - since it's not about YOU) of anyone else's pain? Or are you still the hateful, spoiled little shit masquerading as an ubersensitive sad boy. 

In any case - it was really rotten and mean. 

And considering it's Christmas? Add cruel to that too.

Now pull the pity-the-bad-boy act so you can get it excused right quick.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just got a disgusting Anti Semetic PM from that Nazi jerk that keeps re registering here.
> Probably some pimply little creep with too much time on his hands.
> 
> Mate go fuck yourself.



That seriously sucks. That guy has been a pimple on the ass of all BBW boards for years. He has really no life to keep reappearing like this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 23, 2008)

My annoyance today? My messy living room. It was spic and span last week and now it's a huge mess. I think my boys don't understand the concept of taking their dishes out to the kitchen when they're done or even putting their toys away at the end of the night. So today is my day to clean the living room and do regular maintainance on the bathroom. I soooo don't feel like cleaning though!! I want the place nice and clean for Xmas though!


----------



## Sugar (Dec 23, 2008)

People that are off for the holiday and decide to go shopping. 

I'm all for shopping but they don't actually know how to drive unless it's between the hours of 7 AM - 8 AM or 4 PM - 5 PM. 

No wonder rush hour is so bad with these gifted ancesters of Magellan out on the highways and byways. :doh:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 23, 2008)

the one thing annoying me right now is that I spent the last 4 or so hours re-copying most of my CDs onto my computer so I could put them on my mp3 player. This thing came with no instructions and somewhere along the way it deleted all that I did have. Not saying it wasn't me that did it accidentally, but I don't recall doing anything funky to have caused this myself. I prefer to blame the computer/mp3 player:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just got a disgusting Anti Semetic PM from that Nazi jerk that keeps re registering here.
> Probably some pimply little creep with too much time on his hands.
> 
> Mate go fuck yourself.



((((Susannah))) Don't let that asswipe bring down your holidays. You're an amazing person!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 23, 2008)

When someone who has no fucking idea tries to tell me how to do my job


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 23, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> When someone who has no fucking idea tries to tell me how to do my job



The person in question was just angling for a year's gift subscription to American Halfwit magazine, daddyoh. You should really learn to read people's motives!


----------



## Victim (Dec 24, 2008)

When some feeb loses vital parts to the chains for a vehicle that is SUPPOSED to be ready for emergency delivery of medical records when there happens to be a foot of snow around, and they don't bother to tell anyone...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> That seriously sucks. That guy has been a pimple on the ass of all BBW boards for years. He has really no life to keep reappearing like this.



Conrad and the mods have taken care of it. That guy is crazy for real.



MattS19 said:


> ((((Susannah))) Don't let that asswipe bring down your holidays. You're an amazing person!



Thanks Matty.:kiss2:



daddyoh70 said:


> When someone who has no fucking idea tries to tell me how to do my job



Yes! I hate that too. I had to do a lot of tongue biting recently in a similar situation in my voluntary job.

Hang in there. I think the sentence is 50 plus years for murder in the US though, no?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am annoyed that I am sick again with a stupid cold with chest congestion. I hope I am at least well enough tomorrow to make it to my mom's house.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope you feel better. *healing hugs




mariac1966 said:


> I am annoyed that I am sick again with a stupid cold with chest congestion. I hope I am at least well enough tomorrow to make it to my mom's house.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just got a disgusting Anti Semetic PM from that Nazi jerk that keeps re registering here.
> Probably some pimply little creep with too much time on his hands.
> 
> Mate go fuck yourself.




Pathetically, some people have nothing better to do. Which is kinda crazy that in their free time they feel the need to bother other people with the most insulting and racist shit they can think of. 

But hey, if that's what they do for fun... they must have a pretty awful life. If anything, I'd feel bad for 'em for sucking that much.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 24, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I try not to, but I get annoyed at people who throw hints that they have issues with you, but they are not really brave enough to tell you in person what the problem is.




YES! I can't stand that. It's even worse when they are two-faced. At least with dropping hints you have an idea that they have issues... it's when they treat you extra-kindly like nothing is wrong, then go behind your back and spew awful things about ya that it bugs the eff outta me. 

But if anything... it means they know better than to say things to your face... in the sense that... they know what they are saying or thinking is wrong, and they are too lame to admit it by telling you. Knowing that if they tell you, they'll be proven wrong. If that makes any sense. 

I dunno, I tend to ramble.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 24, 2008)

That my Christmas card list was so not complete. I fucked up.:doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I hope you feel better. *healing hugs



Thank you


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

It is so hot here today that I cannot even go outside for a walk. Cabin fever.
You peeps are stuck with me then.:kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is so hot here today that I cannot even go outside for a walk. Cabin fever.
> You peeps are stuck with me then.:kiss2:



LOL when you complain about the heat, I get blindingly angry. I WILL trade you a hot, muggy Australia day for the Michigan winter, any day. I may be alone in my insane love for summer, but being outside today being pelted by freezing rain hitting the mounds of dirty snow around my neighborhood, I could really go for a heat stroke. 

Have a popsicle for me!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 24, 2008)

I literally have NO Christmas spirit this year. Maybe it's being back home again and staying with my mom (which im moving out in February after the particularly mean comment about how she thought i wouldnt be staying with her that long for school because she figured id fail at going back to school just like ive failed at everything else in my life), and being single, and just the overall stress that ive been dealing with lately...

so...no Christmas spirit this year...not an ounce


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 25, 2008)

Wife fell on the ice coming out of work for the 2nd time in less than a week, and this time seriously messed up her knee...in typical holiday fashion, things have gone down hill from there.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> Wife fell on the ice coming out of work for the 2nd time in less than a week, and this time seriously messed up her knee...in typical holiday fashion, things have gone down hill from there.



Sorry to hear that Zan. I hope she will be ok. That would be painful.

Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 25, 2008)

The one thing annoying me most is that some people can't take one day out of the year to celebrate their blessings and instead continue to (per usual) focus on anything negative...and try to bring everyone else down with them. (I'm not letting it bring me down...it's just annoying me  )


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> The person in question was just angling for a year's gift subscription to American Halfwit magazine, daddyoh. You should really learn to read people's motives!


Believe it or not, I actually used to care about peoples motives. At this point when people talk to me at work, my eyes glaze over and I just get this loud buzzing sound in my ear. That would probably explain the dozens of email asking the question, where it that (filll in the blank) that I asked you to do last week? 



Susannah said:


> Yea,I hate that too. I had to do a lot of tongue biting recently in a similar situation in my voluntary job.
> 
> Hang in there. I think the sentence is 50 plus years for murder in the US though, no?


Thanks Shosh, I think with the right attorney I can get a good insanity defense. A few years in an institution and I'll be good as new.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 25, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> The one thing annoying me most is that some people can't take one day out of the year to celebrate their blessings and instead continue to (per usual) focus on anything negative...and try to bring everyone else down with them. (I'm not letting it bring me down...it's just annoying me  )



I will say this...im glad that im moving out...its probably past time and im sure i'll be happier once im out...so that's a good thing 
(certainly wasnt trying to bring anyone down with my no christmas spirit post)


----------



## mossystate (Dec 25, 2008)

People who complain about how the roads near their homes are not being plowed/sanded. I know most of us are sick of the snow, and we all want to get to where we want to be, however , there are only so many plows, especially here in the Seattle area. Think about how many people have been working 15 hour days...including today, when many of them would prefer to be with their families... doing their best. Oh, and when you gripe about them not using salt...well...please stop.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 25, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> The one thing annoying me most is that some people can't take one day out of the year to celebrate their blessings and instead continue to (per usual) focus on anything negative...and try to bring everyone else down with them. (I'm not letting it bring me down...it's just annoying me  )



I absolutely understand where you are coming from, Goof. And in principle, I couldn't agree more. In reality though, people who are already depressed & suffering in some ways likely find that the Holidays magnify (and distort) those emotions. People who have lost loved ones feel that loss even more intensely now. And my heart goes out to people who are alone during the Holidays. I feel blessed so far outside of what I could have ever reasonably expected, that I have my son to share this day with. He makes it joyful for me. Otherwise, I'd probably be one of the Bah Humbug and Eff You, World kinda people right about now :blush:

I'm not a religious person, but I respect and appreciate the spirit of the holiday, nonetheless. It is especially heartening to see people being extra kind to each other.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I literally have NO Christmas spirit this year. Maybe it's being back home again and staying with my mom (which im moving out in February after the particularly mean comment about how she thought i wouldnt be staying with her that long for school because she figured id fail at going back to school just like ive failed at everything else in my life), and being single, and just the overall stress that ive been dealing with lately...
> 
> so...no Christmas spirit this year...not an ounce



*HUGS!!* Just try to concentrate on something good to get through it all. just stay sane kittn *huggles*


the one thing annoying me is i got my mum a Wii for christmas and we've been playing it all day so now my muscles ache like a bitch  massage anyone?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> LOL when you complain about the heat, I get blindingly angry. I WILL trade you a hot, muggy Australia day for the Michigan winter, any day. I may be alone in my insane love for summer, but being outside today being pelted by freezing rain hitting the mounds of dirty snow around my neighborhood, I could really go for a heat stroke.
> 
> Have a popsicle for me!



I will have what we call an icy pole (Popsicle) 

Merry Christmas Tiffany.

Ps- Last night I had to sleep with the fan on in my bedroom, it was so hot.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 25, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I will say this...im glad that im moving out...its probably past time and im sure i'll be happier once im out...so that's a good thing
> (certainly wasnt trying to bring anyone down with my no christmas spirit post)





TraciJo67 said:


> I absolutely understand where you are coming from, Goof. And in principle, I couldn't agree more. In reality though, people who are already depressed & suffering in some ways likely find that the Holidays magnify (and distort) those emotions. People who have lost loved ones feel that loss even more intensely now. And my heart goes out to people who are alone during the Holidays. I feel blessed so far outside of what I could have ever reasonably expected, that I have my son to share this day with. He makes it joyful for me. Otherwise, I'd probably be one of the Bah Humbug and Eff You, World kinda people right about now :blush:
> 
> I'm not a religious person, but I respect and appreciate the spirit of the holiday, nonetheless. It is especially heartening to see people being extra kind to each other.



Oh..I feel bad now! I didn't mean anyone here, and I understand that everyone has reasons that the holidays are hard on them. I was referring to a local friend who states (announces anywhere they can) that life sucks on a daily basis for some reason or another (he can't find a boyfriend, he doesnt make a million dollars a year for sitting on his ass and looking pretty, his 2008 car is a piece of crap but he can't afford another one because every job is beneath him....you see what I'm getting at) and can't be happy for one day. It was a very specific person..sorry, I should have clarified!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 25, 2008)

The one thing annoying me right now? Surprise, surprise: my crazy sister.

So awhile ago, my mom volunteered me and my other (non-crazy) sister to help serve dinner today to wounded troops at one of the bases here in town. This was before Crazy came home. So today, my mom has ALL of us get ready to go to the base. When my mom's friend picked us up, she didn't think Crazy could go since her name wasn't submitted with the list of volunteers. It's a military base and all, so we figured they'd be kinda strict about it. Anyways, the rest of us go to the base and help out. Then my mom calls Crazy to come out anyways.

Now, in most circumstances, I would be all for extra volunteers for an event like that. But in my sister's case, I knew she wouldn't be all that productive. My mom told me to give her the benefit of the doubt.

Within 5 minutes of her arrival, she was chatting up 2 soldiers and exchanging numbers.

I'm all about the men in uniform, but this was definitely not the type of situation to hit on guys.

My other sister and I just thought it was inappropriate. That was _NOT_ how we were supposed to be servicing the troops.

How many plates of food did she dish out? How many tables did she clear? How many families did she help out?

ZERO.



grrrrr.....


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 25, 2008)

im mad tha t im between buzzed and shitfaced and the two people i need to pour my drunken heart oiut to are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2008)

I have teeth whitening trays in my mouth right now and I cant speak. Maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 26, 2008)

We cant get our hot water turned off in the shower. The management said we have to wait until tomorrow. So we get to live with the bath running until they decide to come tomorrow. It worked fine until the maintainance guy came yesterday to work on our shower. Ugh..


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dealing with certain family members that I would rather not be around :doh:


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 26, 2008)

This is offically my second worst christmas ever, my BF came home on christmas day after I had already been alone all day and told me that his mom is not well and wants him to move in with her and oh by the way she is willing to pay his car payment plus half each month he lives there.
He will be moving out right after the first of the year and even though we are going to keep seeing each other I have the feeling things will just slowly fall apart, after that. It just feels like she is playing dirty and that no matter how I try to understand his point of veiw (car paid off quick and still gets to get with me when he wants) I still feel like the value of his love has been set at $500 a month and I dont have it.
With his work cutting back hours and money tight I guess I can't blame him, financially I am ok but emotionally I am devistated. I feel like if he truely loved me he would tell her off


----------



## Aliena (Dec 26, 2008)

There are several people here I'd like to rep, but the dang rep system wont let me! It's like my personal way of sending a "hello" and "thank-you" message and, ugh, I can't.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 26, 2008)

When someone posts a thread and then HAS to reply to every single reply. OMG...just watch the fruit of you labor and shoosh. You don't _have_ to comment on every single thing.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2008)

Lucky said:


> When someone posts a thread and then HAS to reply to every single reply. OMG...just watch the fruit of you labor and shoosh. You don't _have_ to comment on every single thing.



Maybe that person is genuinely interested in what others have to say.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Maybe that person is genuinely interested in what others have to say.



Maybe it's a vent thread where I don't really care about their reasons...I was annoyed and said as much.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Maybe it's a vent thread where I don't really care about their reasons...I was annoyed and said as much.



Maybe. Life is like that I guess.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 26, 2008)

My mom gave all three of my brothers money for christmas, my niece a bike, and didnt give me anything at all...and then complained about the gift I got her. *sigh* I just cant win I tell ya, but I guess that it makes me more sad than annoyed. *shrug*


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mom gave all three of my brothers money for christmas, my niece a bike, and didnt give me anything at all...and then complained about the gift I got her. *sigh* I just cant win I tell ya, but I guess that it makes me more sad than annoyed. *shrug*



*huggggs!!* that's a bit crap, how come she didnt get you anything? 
n well if she's so ungreatful then fook her! you tried, if she doesnt want it well, that's just life aint it. she can just deal with it *HUGS* 



Its annoying me that im sat with my mumma and sister watching mamma mia yet im supposed to be doing the reading for my essay *SIGH*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 26, 2008)

MsXXLBombshell said:


> This is offically my second worst christmas ever, my BF came home on christmas day after I had already been alone all day and told me that his mom is not well and wants him to move in with her and oh by the way she is willing to pay his car payment plus half each month he lives there.
> He will be moving out right after the first of the year and even though we are going to keep seeing each other I have the feeling things will just slowly fall apart, after that. It just feels like she is playing dirty and that no matter how I try to understand his point of veiw (car paid off quick and still gets to get with me when he wants) I still feel like the value of his love has been set at $500 a month and I dont have it.
> With his work cutting back hours and money tight I guess I can't blame him, financially I am ok but emotionally I am devistated. I feel like if he truely loved me he would tell her off


It sounds like to you this is a you-versus-his mother thing. Why is that? It sucks that he's moving out and you'll be living alone again, but he's not _leaving _you - and it sounds as if his mother really needs him. That doesn't mean he doesn't love you. Isn't is possible for him to care about you but also be a loving and responsible son? 

There's probably a huge deal that I'm missing, but from the little bit you've said, it sounds like you're taking this way more personally than the situation (as it's been told) warrants. Could it be that you're just sad, and the rest is projecting? It seems like this is triggering a lot of bad feelings for you that aren't actually meant to be there. 

I'm sorry he told you on Christmas. I hope you're able to talk it out so it becomes more understandable and more manageable for you.


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

My brother he is a complete and utter asshole!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mom gave all three of my brothers money for christmas, my niece a bike, and didnt give me anything at all...and then complained about the gift I got her. *sigh* I just cant win I tell ya, but I guess that it makes me more sad than annoyed. *shrug*



 I don't know how your mother justifies that behavior. I'm sorry that was the Christmas you had. 

I'm glad you're moving out - it can't happen soon enough!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't know how your mother justifies that behavior. I'm sorry that was the Christmas you had.
> 
> I'm glad you're moving out - it can't happen soon enough!



Some mothers are just like that. My mother is so horrible. I have nothing to do with her at all.
I guess not all mothers have that maternal type character.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 26, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *huggggs!!* that's a bit crap, how come she didnt get you anything?
> n well if she's so ungreatful then fook her! you tried, if she doesnt want it well, that's just life aint it. she can just deal with it *HUGS*
> 
> 
> ...



I guess she feels that she doesnt have to get me anything since im living with her...who knows 

And when i mentioned having her try the webcam to see how clear it was since it was expensive, she just stated that she'll never use it (even though she has in the past come into my room to use my computer so she COULD use the webcam in here) and i should just send it back. Well..im not going to send it back, because it would be a 15% restocking fee for a refund...so i figure we might as well keep it as id like to get a lap top myself sometime so i'll just take it and use it for myself i guess.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 26, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't know how your mother justifies that behavior. I'm sorry that was the Christmas you had.
> 
> I'm glad you're moving out - it can't happen soon enough!



Like i mentioned just now...guess its cuz i live with her 

But i am happy ive finally decided to move out too...not that ive been here some extended period of time or anything...I just got back here in July...but i suppose now is just as good a time as any to move out and i'll just have to make sure i do my best with school so i can tell her "so there" in the end!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Some mothers are just like that. My mother is so horrible. I have nothing to do with her at all.
> I guess not all mothers have that maternal type character.



I think my mother and i definitely have a better relationship when im not near her....part of it is that she doesnt like that im vocal about how badly she manages her love life...im sure no one likes to hear that...

and im sorry to hear about you and your mom...but you know quite a few of us here likes ya


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 26, 2008)

Wanna piss someone off? 

Tie them to a chair and force them to watch "Burn After Reading". 

Fuck, what a waste of... everything. Kiss my ass, Coen brothers. You suck.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 27, 2008)

The weather is messed up. 28 degrees yesterday with freezing rain, thunder and lightening, and fog. Today...rain, sleet, fog and ice so thick on the roads that children were ice skating on it and a +50 car pile up on the toll road which caused it to be closed down (the day after Christmas) for 5 hours. Tomorrow its supposed to be 62 degrees and the news is warning us about flooding. WITW is going on?


----------



## saucywench (Dec 27, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The weather is messed up. 28 degrees yesterday with freezing rain, thunder and lightening, and fog. Today...rain, sleet, fog and ice so thick on the roads that children were ice skating on it and a +50 car pile up on the toll road which caused it to be closed down (the day after Christmas) for 5 hours. Tomorrow its supposed to be 62 degrees and the news is warning us about flooding. WITW is going on?


Monday morning here? 17 degrees. Friday afternoon? 73 degrees. It's now almost one hour into Saturday and it's still 67 degrees.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 27, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The weather is messed up. 28 degrees yesterday with freezing rain, thunder and lightening, and fog. Today...rain, sleet, fog and ice so thick on the roads that children were ice skating on it and a +50 car pile up on the toll road which caused it to be closed down (the day after Christmas) for 5 hours. Tomorrow its supposed to be 62 degrees and the news is warning us about flooding. WITW is going on?



I feel your pain. It was so hot today, and I am sitting at my computer in my bra and undies right now as it is hotttttt!:bow:

:kiss2:


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 27, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> It sounds like to you this is a you-versus-his mother thing. Why is that? It sucks that he's moving out and you'll be living alone again, but he's not _leaving _you - and it sounds as if his mother really needs him. That doesn't mean he doesn't love you. Isn't is possible for him to care about you but also be a loving and responsible son?
> 
> There's probably a huge deal that I'm missing, but from the little bit you've said, it sounds like you're taking this way more personally than the situation (as it's been told) warrants. Could it be that you're just sad, and the rest is projecting? It seems like this is triggering a lot of bad feelings for you that aren't actually meant to be there.
> 
> I'm sorry he told you on Christmas. I hope you're able to talk it out so it becomes more understandable and more manageable for you.




I feel like he is moving away from me emotionally as well as moving out, with all the stress I am going through right now this is the last thing I needed, I guess i made the mistake of pretty much counting on him to be there for my surgery if I get it and even though he has told me he would move in for 2 weeks after my surgery I am afraid that by midyear when it is likely to happen we simply wont be a couple anymore, he swears there is no one but me, but I also know he loves to flirt and he is very sexual and I fear that that will lead him to do something that will push him away from me.
Right now I am so deeply stressed about so many things that I dont know how to deal with this as well as I should.
I did hear a quote that struck me and made me want to try harder not to get upset at least in front of him..."It is easy to be gracious when you win and get what you want, but it is how you handle defeat and the loss of the things you desire that truely define you.
I am trying to define myself well in this, that is part of why I am writing here, if I write this in my blog his friends will tell him how truely upset I still am while I am trying to get him to think I am holding it together better than I am.


----------



## GenericGeek (Dec 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I feel your pain. It was so hot today, and I am sitting at my computer in my bra and undies right now as it is hotttttt!:bow:
> 
> :kiss2:



Post pix pls thx.  

We've had about our 5th or 6th snowstorm in the past week; this in an area that usually gets about ZERO snowfall annually. So everybody's Xmas shopping was messed up, and I've got a heck of a case of cabin fever at the moment.

A nice, scorching Melbourne summer is sounding GOOD right about now!!!


----------



## GenericGeek (Dec 27, 2008)

My main Windows (XP) machine came down (on Xmas eve, moreover!) with the nastiest piece of spyware I have EVER seen. I'm having to resort to extreme measures to recover.

I really, seriously think that I'll stick to Macs & Unix from now on.  Microsoft sucks!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 27, 2008)

Annoyed is not even close to what I feel. I am beyond pissed off that some articles I have read about the cowardly piece of shit who killed nine people on Christmas Eve, have made it sound like the guy had no other choice, or at least was pushed to executing people as young as 17, and as old as 80. I am pissed off that this piece of garbage shot himself.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 27, 2008)

MsXXLBombshell said:


> I feel like he is moving away from me emotionally as well as moving out, with all the stress I am going through right now this is the last thing I needed, I guess i made the mistake of pretty much counting on him to be there for my surgery if I get it and even though he has told me he would move in for 2 weeks after my surgery I am afraid that by midyear when it is likely to happen we simply wont be a couple anymore, he swears there is no one but me, but I also know he loves to flirt and he is very sexual and I fear that that will lead him to do something that will push him away from me.
> Right now I am so deeply stressed about so many things that I dont know how to deal with this as well as I should.
> I did hear a quote that struck me and made me want to try harder not to get upset at least in front of him..."It is easy to be gracious when you win and get what you want, but it is how you handle defeat and the loss of the things you desire that truely define you.
> I am trying to define myself well in this, that is part of why I am writing here, if I write this in my blog his friends will tell him how truely upset I still am while I am trying to get him to think I am holding it together better than I am.


Perhaps you should tell him how badly you're feeling instead of trying to hold it together in silence. IF he is able to handle it, allowing him to fully understand the depth of your needs right now can only help you both - it will unburden your mind, and clue him in to just how much support he needs to give. 

Considering the road you have ahead of you - if he's wavering now, hopefully you can get through it and work that out. If not - better to know sooner than later. I think part of defining yourself well is also in addressing the situation head on, instead of just watching it unfold before you.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 27, 2008)

stupid migraines...


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 27, 2008)

Assholes who try to hide themselves behind plastic barbie doll smiles, and "I am a nice person" attitudes, who only blame others for their problems when they are found out to be fake. Get over yourself.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 27, 2008)

im annoyed at the feeling of loneliness. how damn pathetic that feeling is?!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2008)

This headache that I have that keeps changing locations in my head...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Annoyed is not even close to what I feel. I am beyond pissed off that some articles I have read about the cowardly piece of shit who killed nine people on Christmas Eve, have made it sound like the guy had no other choice, or at least was pushed to executing people as young as 17, and as old as 80. I am pissed off that this piece of garbage shot himself.



I wish he'd been captured alive and refused medical treatment (and that he succumbed to his injuries only after suffering months of burning agony).


----------



## troubadours (Dec 28, 2008)

this may be silly but,

i'm terribly exhausted since i only got about three hours of sleep last night and i've been busy all day, but i can't force myself to get in bed because i have a new computer and a new book and new dvds and a new video game and vocabulary word flash cards and i want to play with them all ffffff


----------



## op user (Dec 28, 2008)

Mrs. MsXXLBombshell

Your post keeps playing on my head and I understand you very well. It is hard when you are trying making something and people you count on are not there to help you. A major part of my life philosophy taught in part by a small BBW some 12 years ago is "that you are always alone". At the end of the day going through this operation alone is not easy but it is vital for you and the most important person in your life (and whose well being is important is you) not your family not your SO no one. 

Take care with everything you are doing and keep your spirit up.

op user


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Perhaps you should tell him how badly you're feeling instead of trying to hold it together in silence. IF he is able to handle it, allowing him to fully understand the depth of your needs right now can only help you both - it will unburden your mind, and clue him in to just how much support he needs to give.
> 
> Considering the road you have ahead of you - if he's wavering now, hopefully you can get through it and work that out. If not - better to know sooner than later. *I think part of defining yourself well is also in addressing the situation head on, instead of just watching it unfold before you*.



I have to agree with this.....part of taking charge of your own life/destiny IS facing all things how they come.....instead of wishing for change. 



op user said:


> Mrs. MsXXLBombshell
> 
> Your post keeps playing on my head and I understand you very well. It is hard when you are trying making something and people you count on are not there to help you. A major part of my life philosophy taught in part by a small BBW some 12 years ago is "that you are always alone". At the end of the day going through this operation alone is not easy but it is vital for you and the most important person in your life (and whose well being is important is you) not your family not your SO no one.
> 
> ...




I understand what you mean here....self-reliance is very important. That being said, one of the harder lessons I have had to learn in my life is to ask for help. We ALL need help sometimes....and there is no shame in letting others know that from time to time. 

She is having surgery- most people do need assistance while recovering from surgery. She is being intelligent to worry about it now rather than later, IMO.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Having a stupid bloody cold coming just two days before i have to travel back to Norway  Gonna be traveling for almost a day in total :doh:


----------



## Cors (Dec 28, 2008)

Going to a condescending doctor who assumes I am a slut because of my boobs. Nice.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 28, 2008)

New Years eve plans. Hubby wants to go to the farm to hang out with his friends. I used to be friends with them too, but the wife of his buddy will not stop pushing diets and diet talk on me. I cannot stand the way she treats her kids in relation to this allowing the naturally thin one to eat whatever he wants but the other son and daughter's food intake is measured and they are bitched at for their size. I went last year and smiled and pretended for him but don't really want to go this year. A coworker and her husband have invited to her house just down the street. I would like to go there but hubby set on the farm. Not sure what to do.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> New Years eve plans. Hubby wants to go to the farm to hang out with his friends. I used to be friends with them too, but the wife of his buddy will not stop pushing diets and diet talk on me. I cannot stand the way she treats her kids in relation to this allowing the naturally thin one to eat whatever he wants but the other son and daughter's food intake is measured and they are bitched at for their size. I went last year and smiled and pretended for him but don't really want to go this year. A coworker and her husband have invited to her house just down the street. I would like to go there but hubby set on the farm. Not sure what to do.




Since you went to the farm last year, I think it's only fair that hubby agrees to your wishes for this year. 

I'd be just as annoyed as you (re: the diet witch and her intrusion into your personal business) and just as inclined to stay away. I would also expect my husband to understand or to at least acknowledge my feelings as valid. 

Hope you guys work it out ... I know it's no fun to be somewhere & feel that you have to pretend & swallow your feelings in order to get along. I have a few of those places to grin & bear my way through as well.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2008)

Cors said:


> Going to a condescending doctor who assumes I am a slut because of my boobs. Nice.



Some doctors can be really horrible. I would go to another doctor who will treat you in a sensitive and appropriate manner.
Sorry that you have had to put up with this kind of arrogance.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 28, 2008)

My mother. Who can't get over herself long enough to do what she promised for her grandchildren's sake. Selfish bitch.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2008)

I has a cold.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> New Years eve plans. Hubby wants to go to the farm to hang out with his friends. I used to be friends with them too, but the wife of his buddy will not stop pushing diets and diet talk on me. I cannot stand the way she treats her kids in relation to this allowing the naturally thin one to eat whatever he wants but the other son and daughter's food intake is measured and they are bitched at for their size. I went last year and smiled and pretended for him but don't really want to go this year. A coworker and her husband have invited to her house just down the street. I would like to go there but hubby set on the farm. Not sure what to do.



I agree with TraciJo- it is your turn to pick the place. However, if hubby refuses, perhaps you can each go to where you prefer alone. I wouldn't subjugate myself to that sh*t anymore either- especially if she is rude enough to tell you that you need to be on a diet. :doh:


----------



## Sugar (Dec 28, 2008)

I keep forgetting my stoopid bags for the grocery store! I feel like such a heel getting plastic bags.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 28, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I keep forgetting my stoopid bags for the grocery store! I feel like such a heel getting plastic bags.



Put one over your head for an hour. It will m ake you feel better about the situation. :bow:


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree with TraciJo- it is your turn to pick the place. However, if hubby refuses, perhaps you can each go to where you prefer alone. I wouldn't subjugate myself to that sh*t anymore either- especially if she is rude enough to tell you that you need to be on a diet. :doh:



Hubby agreed to go to my staffs place for new years. Its like two blocks from home, we can stagger home, no cab or DD needed. Besides hopefully he gets along with her new hubby, he seems like a good guy around Grants age, so maybe he will make a new friend. Would be nice to have another couple to hang out with if that works out.
Ruth


----------



## Sugar (Dec 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Put one over your head for an hour. It will m ake you feel better about the situation. :bow:



It's all fun and games until I take away all of your fresh veggies. :bow:


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 28, 2008)

I feel ugly tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I feel ugly tonight.



You are a very beautiful person, inside and out!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Hubby agreed to go to my staffs place for new years. Its like two blocks from home, we can stagger home, no cab or DD needed. Besides hopefully he gets along with her new hubby, he seems like a good guy around Grants age, so maybe he will make a new friend. Would be nice to have another couple to hang out with if that works out.
> Ruth



Have fun! Please keep us posted on how this turns out??


----------



## bexy (Dec 29, 2008)

My lip keeps swelling up... its currently the size of a marble on one side. Surely thats a bit abnormal?!? I must be allergic to something but what...eeek!


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 29, 2008)

Feeling ill the day before i have to get on a flight... bloody flu


----------



## mikey787 (Dec 29, 2008)

Half...(well 40%) of this matress not being utilised!!


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 29, 2008)

that a hot boy that i like is not calling me back. 

motherfucker! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> that a hot boy that i like is not calling me back.
> 
> motherfucker! lol



Lol story of my life.....it seems like the only ones that ever call me back are the ones I got all hard case with and TRIED to run off.....:doh:


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 29, 2008)

exactly! I dont get it. 

the guy who is not my type and is just ( for lack of a better word) fugly, wont leave me alone and proffesses to be my soul mate

the hot boy i went out with a few weeks ago who told me i was the most beautiful thing ive ever seen?

havent heard from in a week...

WTF?!?!?! 

I just wanna get laid! lol


----------



## Shosh (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to have an mri scan of my brain tomorrow. My sister has to first take me to the hospital, and then she has to go to the funeral of her friend that died of cancer, leaving young children behind.

I am going to be dosed up on a sedative to cope with the mri, so I will be no fun at all, and my sister will have to get through the funeral.

I am not looking forward to tomorrow at all. 

May your dear soul rest in peace Rebecca.


----------



## mikey787 (Dec 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have to have an mri scan of my brain tomorrow. My sister has to first take me to the hospital, and then she has to go to the funeral of her friend that died of cancer, leaving young children behind.
> 
> I am going to be dosed up on a sedative to cope with the mri, so I will be no fun at all, and my sister will have to get through the funeral.
> 
> ...




Susannah - I'm now most annoyed with myself for being annoyed with the worlds most trivial thing!

Hope all goes as smooth as it can tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Red (Dec 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> My lip keeps swelling up... its currently the size of a marble on one side. Surely thats a bit abnormal?!? I must be allergic to something but what...eeek!



I get this sometimes, its usually caused by eating with knives/forks that are cheap and therefore contain high levels of nickel. I can also get it when I use certain toothpastes but it usually disappears after half an hour or so, if you're suffering any longer love and go see the doc.


Oh yeah, also kiwi fruit does this to me too, something to do with the little furry hairs, have you eaten any kiwi lately?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> exactly! I dont get it.
> 
> the guy who is not my type and is just ( for lack of a better word) fugly, wont leave me alone and proffesses to be my soul mate
> 
> ...



I know it sounds bad...but ive known many men like this...maybe he sensed your desperation to get laid and is scared off by it?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have to have an mri scan of my brain tomorrow. My sister has to first take me to the hospital, and then she has to go to the funeral of her friend that died of cancer, leaving young children behind.
> 
> I am going to be dosed up on a sedative to cope with the mri, so I will be no fun at all, and my sister will have to get through the funeral.
> 
> ...



*tight hugs* you know where to find me if you need a friend sweets...but i'll be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## bexy (Dec 29, 2008)

Red said:


> I get this sometimes, its usually caused by eating with knives/forks that are cheap and therefore contain high levels of nickel. I can also get it when I use certain toothpastes but it usually disappears after half an hour or so, if you're suffering any longer love and go see the doc.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, also kiwi fruit does this to me too, something to do with the little furry hairs, have you eaten any kiwi lately?



I haven't eaten any recently because I am also allergic to Kiwi! I'm not sure what to do, don't want the doc to think I'm a loser for calling him out over a swollen lip but its huge, and itchy and sore! I haven't eaten or used anything I don't usually.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 29, 2008)

Best wishes for getting through tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts.
Ruth


----------



## mossystate (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing. Not annoyed. Not worried about anything. Not concerned about anything. I will check back in 15 minutes, as my not being annoyed or concerned about anything is, well, unusual.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have to have an mri scan of my brain tomorrow. My sister has to first take me to the hospital, and then she has to go to the funeral of her friend that died of cancer, leaving young children behind.
> 
> I am going to be dosed up on a sedative to cope with the mri, so I will be no fun at all, and my sister will have to get through the funeral.
> 
> ...


 
You and your sister are in my thoughts, Susannah. Hang in there, lady. It's over before you know it.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you everybody. I am especially feeling for my sister because she is taking this death very hard. Rebecca is the first of her friends to die at such a young age, and it has really brought it home that we should all cherish every moment of life that we have. We should love our family and friends, and not sweat the small stuff.
Please G-d may we see a cure for cancer soon, without delay.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 29, 2008)

I hate feeling like I am out of control and feeling like I know things are going to go badly and yet still hoping for the best even though I should just walk away.


----------



## Suze (Dec 30, 2008)

influenza.

food is tasteless and i can't go outside


----------



## Suze (Dec 30, 2008)

susieQ said:


> influenza.
> 
> food is tasteless and i can't go outside


^
it's just a cold. i lied :O

OMG I'M BORED


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 30, 2008)

Being ripped from my sleep for the third time this week by someone trying to break into our vehicles. Son chased then down a couple of times this week and the cops did not have any luck finding them. But this 3-4 hours of sleep a night is not enough when you have to work the next day.
Ruth


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 30, 2008)

Posts that I put time into writing (including reviews, links, pics, etc.) so others could maybe benefit from them... and they're deleted instead of moved.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 30, 2008)

*1a.* 
Casual, generalized, inaccurate psychology used to bolster dumbass arguments.
*1b. *
Dick Cheney.
*1c. * 
My inability to take the trash out. I'm hell at collecting it--a master of collecting it--but god forbid I drag it out.
*1d. *
People who hurt others rather than face or take responsibility for their own feelings.
*1e. *
Unsuccessful underwear.
*1f.*
_i_ - Not getting an email message I'm waiting for.
_ii_ - Constantly checking to see if I've gotten an email message I'm waitin for.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 30, 2008)

the cable company being idiots


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2008)

cold that keeps getting worse


I don't think that's fair


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2008)

I got in my first fender bender today


----------



## Sugar (Dec 30, 2008)

People who won't let you just be grouchy. Instead they ask and ask and ask again and then you tell them and it hurts their feelings. If they would have just let me be salty for awhile I would have gotten over it and been chipper chicken. FFS!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 30, 2008)

Not so much an annoyance as a disturbance....

My office is next to the dialysis unit here. Normally it's pretty quiet as far as the patients go, but this morning there is a woman who seems to be in quite a bit of pain who has been moaning and crying for over two hours now. I "know" she can't help it...but it's distressing to me and hurts my heart. I could never be a nurse...I'd be a basket case.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't stop biting my nails.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 30, 2008)

Double standards. How things are ok, for some people.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 30, 2008)

1. Our shower is still leaking hot water. The guy came twice now to "fix" it. Today's "fix" is worse than ever. The hot water constantly leaking makes the apartment hot and humid. I cant imagine what our bill will be next month too!! 
He worked and took off, so i have no idea if he's coming back or if we'll have to live with the leak for a while. It's hella annoying and loud. 
2. F$%^ing Vista update DESTROYED my log in. I lost EVERYTHING that was saved on all my programs and my desktop is gone. I was dumb and didn't back up Max's or Alex's photos and videos that were stored on my desktop and now it's a pain in my rear end trying desperately to remember all my log ins for various web boards, email and what have you. ugh. I HATE WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I'm thinking of making this a dual boot with Linux as my other boot)


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 30, 2008)

That I had a job interview, and that the company said that assured me they would get back to me before Christmas. They did not. Now I am left waiting....

It's not even not getting the job that is bothering me, it is just the waiting.


----------



## Layla Kayla (Dec 30, 2008)

My roomie, she is ALWAYS mad about something, and when she is mad, I can't hear myself think, she practically runs around screaming at her boyfriend on the phone, ALL DAY LONG. He's the main problem though, but I'm done rambling about that.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 30, 2008)

Dearest Susannah

My thoughts and prayers will be with you. I love you, my wonderful friend. May G-d bless you and your family. :kiss2:




Susannah said:


> I have to have an mri scan of my brain tomorrow. My sister has to first take me to the hospital, and then she has to go to the funeral of her friend that died of cancer, leaving young children behind.
> 
> I am going to be dosed up on a sedative to cope with the mri, so I will be no fun at all, and my sister will have to get through the funeral.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul (Dec 30, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Being ripped from my sleep for the third time this week by someone trying to break into our vehicles. Son chased then down a couple of times this week and the cops did not have any luck finding them. But this 3-4 hours of sleep a night is not enough when you have to work the next day.
> Ruth



"...someone trying to break into our vehicles. Son chased then down a couple of times this week...." Oh my God Tel your son to never chase after a criminal. Over the years I have read stories of civilians attempting to to be a hero and capture a criminal who is committing a crime. Many times these news items end in tragedy with the civilian either being wounded or killed with a gun. I know it is frustrating to wait for the police to arrive. I would rather my vehicle be stolen, the for a loved one be wounded or worse killed attempting to prevent the robbery. 

Tell your son not to try to be a hero. Leave the job of apprehending the criminals to the police.

I hope the police can catch the persons who are stealing the cars. It must be hard to sleep when you are worried that someone may try to steal your car.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 30, 2008)

not having enough money to keep men as pets


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 30, 2008)

that i cant sleep but i want to wake up earlyish tomorrow to get some essay work done..dammit!! sleeeep


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 30, 2008)

My kid and his sweetie have to leave tomorrow. It's been a busy five days that's just gone by too damn fast. I won't get to see them again until May, at graduation, when I'll have to share them with scores of friends and family members. *sigh*


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm one rep point short of my 2nd green can and my room smells like burnt plastic.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not going to get to kiss my bf at midnight.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 31, 2008)

That my friend has to go home early or she wont be able to go home..


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I'm not going to get to kiss my bf at midnight.



Wanna lick your monitor at midnight?

:blush:

:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2008)

Bullies.

Those who think they are the ultimate authority on every subject. They just know everything, about everything.

Those that never miss a chance to needle others. Those that relish being nasty, for being nasty's sake.

Others stay silent as they feel they have to.

Pitiful.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Bullies.
> 
> Those who think they are the ultimate authority on every subject. They just know everything, about everything.
> 
> ...



Ditto..... I couldn't agree more.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2008)

People who think they are all others. People who don't see the same ' horrendous ' behavior in those they like, and who like them. I am annoyed that opinions seem to only be ok for some. Such personalized anger can't be good for the soul. I would hope such people find a bit of peace, or, the ignore feature.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I'm not going to get to kiss my bf at midnight.



At least you HAVE a boyfriend....so neener


----------



## Sugar (Dec 31, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Wanna lick your monitor at midnight?
> 
> :blush:
> 
> :kiss2:




LMAO, if you don't shoosh I'll show up on your door with some freshly plumped lips. :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

Myself.


Never try
Never trust
Never care
Never go that extra mile
All it gets you is heartache. I'm done. Goodbye 2008 you bastard of a year.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

What's annoying me now: trying to decide on what to do tonight...

Both of my best friends want me to hang out with them tonight, but they don't want to hang out with each other. 

One just wants to chill at his house while the other one wants to party-hop.

I'm definitely not in the mood to get all dressed up to go to parties... but I made plans with her first. But being a bum on my friend's couch is so much more appealing to me...

And the ONE person I really, really, really want to hang out with/kiss at midnight is 1800 miles away from me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> And the ONE person I really, really, really want to hang out with/kiss at midnight is 1800 miles away from me.



*google maps distance from SMA413 to BothGunsBlazing*

Driving directions to San Antonio, TX
1,80*2* mi &#8211; about 1 day 4 hours

It's good to know the I'm only 2 miles away from whomever you were talking about, so I can dispose of them before you get there.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> :wubu: the feeling is mutua .. wait, you were talking about me, right?
> 
> *google maps distance from SMA413 to BothGunsBlazing*
> 
> ...



I was thinking it must be me :kiss2: but when I google mapped I'm 2,005 miles away. *sigh*


----------



## ladle (Dec 31, 2008)

Not getting even a kiss or a Hug from any New Years revellers
Damnit


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *google maps distance from SMA413 to BothGunsBlazing*
> 
> Driving directions to San Antonio, TX
> 1,80*2* mi &#8211; about 1 day 4 hours
> ...



Who said anything about 1800 miles _EAST_ of me? 
You're a dork.



goofy girl said:


> I was thinking it must be me :kiss2: but when I google mapped I'm 2,005 miles away. *sigh*



It's totally you. I'm just bad at math.
If only your husband wouldn't get jealous. 

And thanks for the card, fellow Photoshop fiend. 
(like the alliteration? lol)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am annoyed at the congestion from my head cold is clogging my ears and I can't hear right


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am annoyed at the congestion from my head cold is clogging my ears and I can't hear right


Oh that stinks 

Hope you get to feeling much better soon Maria


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 31, 2008)

The stupid laws and complications that may delay my marriage just because my fiance is of different nationality to me


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2008)

I have Laryngitis and had to spend New Years on my couch. Though I did get to eat ice cream for my throat. 

I can't talk or swallow and I am in a lot of pain *cries*


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

that im bummed over a boy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> that im bummed over a boy



Do like I do and be bummed over 2-3 at once.....



Tramps Unite!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh that stinks
> 
> Hope you get to feeling much better soon Maria



Thank you GEF....


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> that im bummed over a boy



I totally read this as 

"that I bummed over a boy" 

And thought, way to go girl!!

Then I re read it lol.

Sorry you're feeling bummed out hun.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have Laryngitis and had to spend New Years on my couch. Though I did get to eat ice cream for my throat.
> 
> I can't talk or swallow and I am in a lot of pain *cries*



I hope you feel better soon Bexy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2008)

My boyfriend was supposed to call at 7..it's now 8:45 and not a damn word from him. His mom was scheduled for another surgery at 4...I have NO IDEA how she's doing..etc.

I'm worried..


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

damn it! we should all be happy! and drunk!!! its new years?!?!?! were a sad lot here arent we?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 31, 2008)

Im annoyed that there are so many annoyed and sad people on new years eve


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 31, 2008)

People.... grumble grumble grumble...... who send me PM's and don't clean out their PM box so I can't respond.

Mossystate, babycakes, it's you I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2008)

I just ran the Swiffer through my box.

greenie, leave it alone


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 31, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I just ran the Swiffer through my box.
> 
> greenie, leave it alone



Well maybe now I don't feel like responding. I can be that way you know... capricious, unpredictable, known to act in unexpected ways.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

*ish quite tired of being spurned by Monique and turns her eye towards Miss Vickie's swiffer......* 




*checks to see if Monique is looking*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 1, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Well maybe now I don't feel like responding. I can be that way you know... capricious, unpredictable, known to act in unexpected ways.



Even the nutty ones...especially the nutty ones...love sending me PM's.:kiss2:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *ish quite tired of being spurned by Monique and turns her eye towards Miss Vickie's swiffer......*
> *checks to see if Monique is looking*



You ish? Really?

I tried wishing you a HNY, in chat...but, you and your auto...hit the road. Might want to scrape that meat off the grill.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

Take your little initials and......stop worrying about the meat on my grill. There's a new swiffer in town.......:batting:

New Year's resolution: Bushy new swiffers for everyone!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Take your little initials and......stop worrying about the meat on my grill. There's a new swiffer in town.......:batting:
> 
> New Year's resolution: Bushy new swiffers for everyone!!!!


Swiffer Boat Veterans For GEF!

-Rusty
(ok, WTF did I mean by that? Seriously. I thought it was amusing, but then, I am somewhat sleep-deprived at the moment)


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I have Laryngitis and had to spend New Years on my couch. Though I did get to eat ice cream for my throat.
> 
> I can't talk or swallow and I am in a lot of pain *cries*



awwwwwwwwwwwwwww hunney1!! *CUDDLE!!* that's well crap! least you get ice cream though...hope you feel better soon


My niece is driving me mad, all she's doing is screaming today *sigh*


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

The fact that I have a headache combined with being insanely bored is driving me up a wall.


----------



## butch (Jan 1, 2009)

That I can't shake my disappointment in getting a text message saying only "Happy New Year" from a certain someone, instead of the phone call I deserved. 

Guess its a good eye opening, bitch slapping welcome to 2009 for me.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 1, 2009)

I am annoyed that my mind/body/spirit are in conflict.

the song "lateralus" by tool comes to mind


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 1, 2009)

I had my first kiss last night. I don't remember it, I hated the boy it was with, and he said some really mean things after. It sparked an hour and a half of crying.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 1, 2009)

he sounds like an ass...f em


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Who said anything about 1800 miles _EAST_ of me?
> You're a dork.
> 
> 
> ...




I WIN!! 



MisticalMisty said:


> My boyfriend was supposed to call at 7..it's now 8:45 and not a damn word from him. His mom was scheduled for another surgery at 4...I have NO IDEA how she's doing..etc.
> 
> I'm worried..




ANy word yet???


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2009)

The ShamWow! guy is totally annoying me right now. 

He looks like Ryan Seacrest's retarded brother.


----------



## Cors (Jan 1, 2009)

It irks me whenever some FAs imply that you are not a real woman if you are below a certain size. Whether that is size 10 or 24, it is still pretty damn annoying.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> It irks me whenever some FAs implying that you are not a real woman if you are below a certain size. Whether that is size 10 or 24, it is still pretty damn annoying.



Agreed!!! That annoys me too


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> It irks me whenever some FAs implying that you are not a real woman if you are below a certain size. Whether that is size 10 or 24, it is still pretty damn annoying.



I agree.......


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> The ShamWow! guy is totally annoying me right now.
> 
> He looks like Ryan Seacrest's retarded brother.



HA HA HA HA Now Sam you know that's an insult to retarded people everywhere to be compared to that obnoxious fool. I tried to rep you but it won't let me damn it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I WIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This morning around 10 he sent a text..there were complications..and he said that he would call me this afternoon.....still no phone call..

I'm going bat-shit crazy


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> It irks me whenever some FAs imply that you are not a real woman if you are below a certain size. Whether that is size 10 or 24, it is still pretty damn annoying.



heh. I wear a 24/26 on top and I STILL have this problem!!!

st00pid boys.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> The ShamWow! guy is totally annoying me right now.
> 
> He looks like Ryan Seacrest's retarded brother.



I'll admit to thinking the ShamWow! guy is cute. :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> This morning around 10 he sent a text..there were complications..and he said that he would call me this afternoon.....still no phone call..
> 
> I'm going bat-shit crazy



Sorry sweetie. I'll be thinking of you all  What a crappy situation. I PM'd you my cell phone number in case you need to talk.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Sorry sweetie. I'll be thinking of you all  What a crappy situation. I PM'd you my cell phone number in case you need to talk.



Ummm..Ok...I actually PM'd my phone number to myself. But I just really did send it to you this time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Sorry sweetie. I'll be thinking of you all  What a crappy situation. I PM'd you my cell phone number in case you need to talk.



Thanks babe..I'm trying to keep myself busy doing some early spring cleaning..etc.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I had my first kiss last night. I don't remember it, I hated the boy it was with, and he said some really mean things after. It sparked an hour and a half of crying.





chicken legs said:


> he sounds like an ass...f em



He is an ass....get used to saying f em in this grand world of dating. 



Cors said:


> It irks me whenever some FAs imply that you are not a real woman if you are below a certain size. Whether that is size 10 or 24, it is still pretty damn annoying.





kinkykitten said:


> Agreed!!! That annoys me too





goofy girl said:


> I agree.......





krismiss said:


> heh. I wear a 24/26 on top and I STILL have this problem!!!
> 
> st00pid boys.



Yeah, they do that to us fatties, too.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I had my first kiss last night. I don't remember it, I hated the boy it was with, and he said some really mean things after. It sparked an hour and a half of crying.



You know what? If you don't remember it, then that gives you the opportunity to have a first kiss that you DO remember, which means much more than a kiss from a jerk.


I don't consider my *first* kiss my real first kiss. While I may have kissed one of my gay guy friends at a party, when I was wasted and 19 (and I think it was a thank you for going off and finding him a cigarette. I don't know... I don't remember  )... my first _kiss_ didn't really happen until I was 23.

Don't let it get you down


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> You know what? If you don't remember it, then that gives you the opportunity to have a first kiss that you DO remember, which means much more than a kiss from a jerk.
> 
> 
> I don't consider my *first* kiss my real first kiss. While I may have kissed one of my gay guy friends at a party, when I was wasted and 19 (and I think it was a thank you for going off and finding him a cigarette. I don't know... I don't remember  )... my first _kiss_ didn't really happen until I was 23.
> ...



I agree with Mszwebs.....my "first real kiss" sucked big time (yeah he really sucked my face....gawd :doh and remembering it is now quite funny....

But that second guy that really knew how to give a kiss.....oh my...never forget that one either  :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> The ShamWow! guy is totally annoying me right now.
> 
> He looks like Ryan Seacrest's retarded brother.



LMAO...I've thought that myself!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2009)

My mom is sleeping in the recliner in the livingroom and talking in her sleep....its kind of funny but still annoying.

She called my name twice, so i went out there and said what three times and she goes "Why did you drink all that much whiskey" in this mean tone, and I said "we have whiskey now that im not aware of?" so i just went back to my room laughing. 

I think its going to be an interesting evening lol


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> The ShamWow! guy is totally annoying me right now.
> 
> He looks like Ryan Seacrest's retarded brother.




So, I have often thought about taking the ShamWow guy, wraping him up in one of his own extra large ShamWows, watching it absorbe the life out of him, then wringing him out over a trash can .

As you probably can tell, he has got to me too .........


----------



## Sugar (Jan 1, 2009)

Rowan said:


> At least you HAVE a boyfriend....so neener



Yeah well he cheated on me and then broke it off with me because he felt uncomfortable for what he did. So I think the neener is a moot point now.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Yeah well he cheated on me and then broke it off with me because he felt uncomfortable for what he did. So I think the neener is a moot point now.



 Im sorry to hear that hon  *hugs*


----------



## Sugar (Jan 1, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Im sorry to hear that hon  *hugs*



Thanks. I suspect no better time to start new though.


----------



## Paul (Jan 1, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Myself.
> 
> Never try
> Never trust
> ...


Yes but on the flipside if you _never try, trust, care or go that extra mile_ you may jsut miss finding love and friendship. It is worth trying even if the risk is heartache. The reward is love which is so worth the risk.

Surlysomething I hope 2009 will be a good year for you and you will find what the thing are seeking.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 2, 2009)

On a recent foray into a dating site, I came across two instances of men who had posted pictures of themselves with dead animals - one was a deer, the other a coyote. This leaves me wondering....is this a threat? An assurance that he would be a good provider of protein-filled meals? Or perhaps it's his way of exhibiting his manliness in a primitive sort of way. 

What I'd like to do, rather than date him, is give him a few lessons in creative photo cropping and an explanation as to why the image of him next to a bloody animal corpse is not a great way of saying "Hi! Would you like to have dinner sometime?" (or even "Hey baby, let's do a mattress dance!", as is so often the prime goal of guys on these sites.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 2, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Myself.
> 
> 
> Never try
> ...



Amen, Surly...I am with ya on that! Chik


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

'staches  

View attachment Con-Maxx.jpg


View attachment 425.pitt.clooney.111808.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Jan 2, 2009)

People. People are annoying the hell out of me right now. Shame I really need a hug.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucky said:


> People. People are annoying the hell out of me right now. Shame I really need a hug.



*hug*

i am annoyed by my sleeping schedule and the fact that i have to return to work on monday. no more sleeping until 3 for me


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2009)

StupidStupidStupidStupidStupidStupidDidIMentionStupid,People.


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 2, 2009)

My job is rotting my brain and breeding a dangerous amount of complacency with the status quo. Job-hunting is in order.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 2, 2009)

R. Mutt said:


> My job is rotting my brain and breeding a dangerous amount of complacency with the status quo. Job-hunting is in order.



I'm on the hunt for another job too. Good luck.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2009)

ICE!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2009)

Know it alls.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 2, 2009)

The urge to get out and mingle whilst being short on a cashola.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 2, 2009)

troubadours said:


> *hug*
> 
> i am annoyed by my sleeping schedule and the fact that i have to return to work on monday. no more sleeping until 3 for me



Awww! Thanks! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2009)

CuteyChubb said:


> The urge to get out and mingle whilst being short on a cashola.




Annoyed that I cannot remember the last time I saw CuteyChubb post but I am happy to see her back


----------



## Sugar (Jan 2, 2009)

Tattletales.


----------



## SaraGood (Jan 2, 2009)

I just wore through the last pair of my jeans! And I am not talking about the whole pair looking shaggy. No just the inside thigh. It never fails, I wear a hole through on both sides of the inner thigh every couple months. I now have a pile of jeans that I bought at the beginning of summer that are useless. Well except when I want to expose a little secret skin. :happy:

Back to the mall for this BBW!


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 2, 2009)

My jeans are way too small.


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2009)

Cold Sore


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

I smell so amazingly good and no one here to appreciate it


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 3, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i am annoyed by my sleeping schedule and the fact that i have to return to work on monday. no more sleeping until 3 for me



OMG- ditto!! I had to force myself out of bed by 9 today so taht I could get on some sort of normal sleep schedule. I have a review class tomorrow and Sunday for my licensing exam and then I start my big kid job on Monday!!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 3, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> OMG- ditto!! I had to force myself out of bed by 9 today so taht I could get on some sort of normal sleep schedule. I have a review class tomorrow and Sunday for my licensing exam and then I start my big kid job on Monday!!



good luck :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sick...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 3, 2009)

17 degrees below zero. And I have to go out in it. Ugh.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 3, 2009)

People who haven't got a clue.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 3, 2009)

That I'm not a better person.


----------



## Cors (Jan 3, 2009)

Raegan said:


> My jeans are way too small.



My favourites too! Pointless going shopping because the weight is likely to melt away in two months or so.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I smell so amazingly good and no one here to appreciate it



That sucks . Hopefully this will soon change for you.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

Paul said:


> That sucks . Hopefully this will soon change for you.



Thanks hon..i hope so too!


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> My favourites too! Pointless going shopping because the weight is likely to melt away in two months or so.



Exactly. And I own all of three pairs of jeans, so it's a pain in the ass, but I hate buying jeans so I pretty much refuse to. 

On an unrelated note, I asked a friend to go buy me a red wine while I ran over to the gas station to get mix and he buys me Arbor Mist. Arbor fucking Mist. I was like, "er, thanks, kiddo." I guess I should be more specific next time.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 4, 2009)

WE only have worth if we are naked and eating.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> WE only have worth if we are naked and eating.




Glad to see that you know your place Hot Stuff......


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2009)

If I want popcorn, I have to get up and actually make it.

Life is just a pain.


:doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

this hernia


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2009)

I got something you can pop, Monique........


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

People--men--who have had the same photo in their personal ad for like 10 years.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

F%*"£U%£$%^J^£$%! im so damn pissed off! trying to print off my essays to hand in tomorrow and the printer wont work. ive been trying for an hour and it's still not working. im going to break this damn thing, smash it to pieces and burn it til its plastic and ashes!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm doing a big clean-up/out of my apartment (as if that isn't annoying enough! lol) and I cannot stop sneezing from all the dust I'm bringing up!! grrrrr


----------



## Paquito (Jan 4, 2009)

Extenze commercials


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2009)

Waking up early to drop my dad off at the airport, then coming home to an empy house with nothing to do.

Its my day off, its only noon, and i'm already borrrrrrrrred....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 4, 2009)

You know it's cold when your ass freezes to the toilet seat. Just sayin'.  It's 51 degrees in my house, and that's after having turned the heat up an hour ago. When we got up it was 43 degrees. In our kitchen. Outside? It's 17 below.

I hate this place. Moving to Portland can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2009)

The Ryan Seacrest lookalike sham wow guy has a new schtick i saw today....now it's a chopper and as a free bonus you get a cheese grater...what a deal LOL


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is more of a regional thing, but those in the Philadelphia, Southern NJ and Northern DE. But everytime I turn on my television, which isn't even that often, I see these commercials for the Cherry Hill Triplex. A car dealership. The "star" of this commercial is a man who screams throughout the entire commercial, about how everyone gets a car with no money down, shaking like he has a rabid raccoon shoved in his ass. But then he momentarily tries to speak subliminaly, where his voice drops almost to a whisper and his rate of speech increase 10 fold, and if you listen carefully, you can hear him say something to the affect, "if your FICA rating is 750 or higher" I wish I could find a link for these commercials so I could share this with the rest of the world, but sadly I cannot.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Life. Hyperactive children with a bad attitude. The fact I have to go back to work tomorrow. The list could go on FOREVER.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 4, 2009)

Yesterday was PERFECT, weather-wise - 77 degrees, cool breeze, sunshine...we opened all the doors and windows and it was heavenly. 

Today? 41 degrees, cloudy/gloomy...back to typical January weather. 

Mother Nature's a big ole tease!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

i've got the feeling everything's going to go wrong...hmm it's like a niggle..


----------



## Sugar (Jan 4, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> i've got the feeling everything's going to go wrong...hmm it's like a niggle..



((((hug))) it won't


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm annoyed that I pay about 4 trillion bucks a month for cable - I exaggerate slightly! - and there's NOTHING on tonight!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

Lucky said:


> ((((hug))) it won't



Thankies! i hope so! <3


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sick and I have to go into work tomorrow..


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2009)

Aw, hope you feel better soon Lulu. 

My sweetheart is going home on Tuesday morning, and it annoys me that I haven't spent that much quality time with him and if anything, acted like a spoilt brat over the holidays. I had planned to show him around UK but it didn't materialize because I was too busy being sick, lazy, irritable and constantly distracted. 

Now I have to finish up on three graded essays that are due on the same day he is leaving and they are coming along quite nicely, but I can't seem to concentrate on anything unless I do five other things at the same time. Whatever works I guess.


----------



## butch (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything. Does that count as one thing?


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 5, 2009)

That a housemate has come home from his holidays... no more lovely empty house where i can walk around in just my pants hahahaha (pants being the english knickers =p)...GUTTED!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Rowan said:


> The Ryan Seacrest lookalike sham wow guy has a new schtick i saw today....now it's a chopper and as a free bonus you get a cheese grater...what a deal LOL


I have no IDEA what that means.. but i SO want to!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 5, 2009)

My one thing is Mondays...but this particular Monday holds several things:

My bathroom sink that was broken off the wall by my son, which my landlord can't fix until Wednesday.
The unexpected ice that was on my car windows this morning.
The freezing rain that I had to walk through without an umbrella because I had left it in my desk at work....and having to park in the BFE of the parking lot because it was packed today...and walking in the front door with water dripping from my face and hair.
The man who smiled at me from the other side of the closing elevator doors as I was running (fat-girl style) to catch it, and the glare I gave him as I stuck my purse in the door just in time to stop it and make it in. (I hate feeling compelled to be rude to people)
Getting to my desk and realizing I left my debit card at home, and also forgot to grab my lunch.....so nothing for me until I get home.
I want to go home and snuggle under a warm blanket with a steaming cup of coffee and a bowl of oatmeal and a good book!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

People who pick apart every little thing you post *arrrgh* it makes you feel like not posting anything :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> People who pick apart every little thing you post *arrrgh* it makes you feel like not posting anything :doh:


by "picking" what exactly do you mean?? and i think you mean "aaaaarrggh" not "arrrgh" !appart from that i would say your post gets an 8 out of 10.  tee hee


----------



## intraultra (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought I was getting better, but woke up today with barely a voice again :\


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww! I hope you feel better.*healing hug:kiss2:




intraultra said:


> I thought I was getting better, but woke up today with barely a voice again :\


----------



## sweetMNgal (Jan 5, 2009)

*Annoying me right now.... 6 wild children who don't want to take naps today! blah*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am really annoyed at my health insurance company. My home infusion company is having a hard time getting my next infusion approved, which is scheduled for Thursday and already a week later than I should have had. I really need my infusion to help fight this respiratory infection that I have had for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 5, 2009)

When someone comes to you for support or a shouder to cry on but then they never tell you what came of the situation. I want to be informed because I care and I'm nosy....dummy!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky said:


> When someone comes to you for support or a shouder to cry on but then they never tell you what came of the situation. I want to be informed because I care and I'm nosy....dummy!



Same here. 

My annoyance? The cold weather. Yet another day of well below zero temps and the requisite difficulty in starting vehicles. Ugh.


----------



## Suze (Jan 5, 2009)

booty calls


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

That I have a ridiculous attention span today. Desperately slogging through to-do lists without much success.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 5, 2009)

My family.


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just annoyed today


----------



## elle camino (Jan 5, 2009)

this birthday can suck it.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Jan 6, 2009)

Being broke.... it always sucks, and I am not taliking OH I only have $25 left broke, I am talking one cent short of a quarter Broke


----------



## QueenB (Jan 6, 2009)

i can't sleep. i keep thinking about bad things. 

...i have to drive like 9 hours tomorrow, so this isn't helping.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

That I couldn't sleep all night... It's now 10am.

I'm tired
I have the flu
I have a headache
I have bills to pay that I can't afford
My internet banking has died
And well... you get the idea. :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2009)

intraultra said:


> I thought I was getting better, but woke up today with barely a voice again :\



*it's been like that for me for almost 10 days....and I am running my brothers office while he is out on the *JAM CRUISE* and i feel like a moron trying to talk to anyone with no voice :doh:*


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel like a little lost and jealous kitten *sigh*


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to study psychology stuff that is really disturbing and is making me cry, so ive been procrastinating on dims all day and its making me think i wont be able to handle being a psychologist.. then again, i'm totally premenstrual, which is another thing anoying me!


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 6, 2009)

My anxieties are getting so much of me right now. My stomach always hurts, I cry almost nightly. I couldn't hold up an interesting conversation to save my life. All I want to do is sleep, but when I do, tomorrow comes sooner. It feels like there's something eating me from the inside and I can't gather my thoughts in any coherent way.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

Cold,lonely and nothing to talk to  ..

Ahh well could be worse


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 6, 2009)

Raegan said:


> My anxieties are getting so much of me right now. My stomach always hurts, I cry almost nightly. I couldn't hold up an interesting conversation to save my life. All I want to do is sleep, but when I do, tomorrow comes sooner. It feels like there's something eating me from the inside and I can't gather my thoughts in any coherent way.



Are you on any medications? There's no reason for you to be so confused and in so much pain... and any meds (for anxiety, or anything else) you're taking may be affecting your mood and emotions. Simple adjustments could make you feel 100% better. 

Please talk to someone about this. Your tomorrows should be good things.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigots with a used car dealer smile.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Bigots with a used car dealer smile.




I've got a 2005 Cavalier to get rid of...I'll give you a deal.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

Being sick at work with Desert Folk coming into the wine shop to ask for Merlot "Mar-Lot"


----------



## Carrie (Jan 6, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Being sick at work with Desert Folk coming into the wine shop to ask for Merlot "Mar-Lot"


Wait, wait, wait. That's not how it's pronounced? Great, next you'll be telling me "Bordeaux" isn't pronounced "Bor-dux". 





:batting:


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

Cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough.......

I can't stop coughing!!! *cries*


----------



## Sugar (Jan 6, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Being sick at work with Desert Folk coming into the wine shop to ask for Merlot "Mar-Lot"




LMAO I'm so sorry for the hicks...but you made my night! :wubu:


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2009)

So you ordered one to get your free cheese grater, right.


Rowan said:


> The Ryan Seacrest lookalike sham wow guy has a new schtick i saw today....now it's a chopper and as a free bonus you get a cheese grater...what a deal LOL


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 6, 2009)

Ugh, wishy washy people.


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2009)

sweetMNgal said:


> *Annoying me right now.... 6 wild children who don't want to take naps today! blah*



Are all the children yours, or do you run a daycare?


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2009)

The check engine light came on in my vehicle errrgghh! Hopefully it will be something simple to fix.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rowan said:


> The Ryan Seacrest lookalike sham wow guy has a new schtick i saw today....now it's a chopper and as a free bonus you get a cheese grater...what a deal LOL



What?!?!?! Nooooooo!!!!

This annoys me. I haven't even seen it yet and I'm annoyed.




And I'm annoyed with the 7 day long orientation I have to go through for my new job. I'm pretty sure they are trying to kill us with boredom.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 6, 2009)

When people think it is all about them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Bigots with a used car dealer smile.



What exactly did you do to make him smile, Monique........:bounce:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What exactly did you do to make him smile, Monique........:bounce:



Her...and was her twisted imagination......:bounce:



ha!..a post with no sexual innuendo!!!!!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 7, 2009)

Lucky said:


> LMAO I'm so sorry for the hicks...but you made my night! :wubu:



Yeah, it gives me a good giggle too. Trust me,its far from the worst I've heard.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

Winter weather.  I don't even mind snow anymore...we've just had so much ice and it sucks. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2009)

Paul said:


> So you ordered one to get your free cheese grater, right.



Oh sure...as soon as I saw that lil beauty! lol


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2009)

annoyed because every once in a while thoughts of my ex sneak around in my brain....ugh


----------



## sShameless (Jan 7, 2009)

the fact that I was so nervous that I completely bombed the interview I had yesterday.

Can I also mention it's raining? My back yard already is a wrestle worthy mud pit demmit!

And one more thing. People doing 60 in my residential neighborhood where everyone has a kid and if not a dog, just cuz there is a straightaway with no speed bumps despite being labeled 25MPH. UGHH!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

Toothache


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 7, 2009)

People bitching, ranting and raving first thing in the morning. Kinda puts a damper on the day.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Feeling a bit depressed, and so darn lonely...


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 7, 2009)

trying to give away clothing on craigslist and having random strange men email you because 'they like big women'. Hello, it's not a personal ad! No points for trying either.

p.s. one of the messages stated if I know anyone who may be interested, to pass on his email. Don't miss your opportunity for the chance of a lifetime, gals!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2009)

It annoys the crap out of me when people say "smoking sensation". 

It's smoking CESSATION.

Jesus H. Christ on a pogo stick!!!

It kills me even more when it's educated nurses who are going around, mispronouncing words.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Feeling a bit depressed, and so darn lonely...



((((((Tyrael)))))


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> It annoys the crap out of me when people say "smoking sensation".
> 
> It's smoking CESSATION.
> 
> ...



I hate it when someone says "I seen it with my own two eyes" I SAW it!


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the dentists tomorrow. I don't do dentists. I'm very scared


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 7, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I have the dentists tomorrow. I don't do dentists. I'm very scared



Bexy, I hate the dentist too. Please mention to them that you are pregnant. There may be some things that they will not give you or do to you because of the baby. Good luck!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> It annoys the crap out of me when people say "smoking sensation".
> 
> It's smoking CESSATION.
> 
> ...



I would say that they aren't all that educated!! 

I work for a medical billing company which is under an umbrella of one of the largest health groups in the USA, and our annual self evaluations were emailed to us last week. One of the things we had to score ourselves on was our "HIPPA compliance" ...ummmm ....*HIPPA*?!??! I was completely disgusted by that. Someone in a high level position created the eval and they don't even know the abbreviation. It makes me wonder if they even know what it means :doh:


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Bexy, I hate the dentist too. Please mention to them that you are pregnant. There may be some things that they will not give you or do to you because of the baby. Good luck!



Partly the only reason I'm going is that when you fall pregnant in the UK, all of your dental treatment becomes free. Usually I couldn't afford to see the dentist lol, but I kinda like it that way. I know I should go every 6 months but the truth is I only go when I need to. 

But because I know being pregnant can affect your teeth as the baby absorbs a lot of your calcium and such like, I am biting the bullet and going, knowing that they at least won't make me pay for the torture that is having metal things poked about in my mouth and a stranger all up in my face.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Partly the only reason I'm going is that when you fall pregnant in the UK, all of your dental treatment becomes free. Usually I couldn't afford to see the dentist lol, but I kinda like it that way. I know I should go every 6 months but the truth is I only go when I need to.
> 
> But because I know being pregnant can affect your teeth as the baby absorbs a lot of your calcium and such like, I am biting the bullet and going, knowing that they won't at least make me pay for the torture that is having metal things poked about in my mouth and a stranger all up in my face.



I'm proud of you!


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I'm proud of you!



I'm proud of me too lol, but in saying that I haven't gone yet. It could get to 3pm tomorrow and I might mysteriously take ill or disappear.....(ie run away lol).


----------



## elle camino (Jan 7, 2009)

i do not fit into one single desk, in any of my classes.

not one. in any.

which has singlehandedly changed my attitude every morning from happytimes and hooray for learning, to fucking dread and queasyness in anticipation of another day being in pain and still having no viable writing surface.
i asked one of my TAs about it, and he was like 'just use your lap!' like 'duh, idiot'.
and i didn't bother telling him i don't have a goddamn lap. at least not one i could write on.


rarghrghrgrg


----------



## Sugar (Jan 7, 2009)

My Mom is a yeller. She is always yelling. She yells at the dog. She yells at my Dad. She yells about Lou Dobbs. Son of a brick...SHUT UP ALREADY!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2009)

elle camino said:


> i do not fit into one single desk, in any of my classes.
> 
> not one. in any.
> 
> ...



Personally I would insist on a small table- or at least another chair pulled up in front of me. You have a right to it.....
I remember someone else posting about this problem at their school before. She had a hard time getting the dean of students (some title like that) to help her, too.


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Is this all there is?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2009)

wimps 
drama queens
pussy-assed 'men'
joiners
wannabe's


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

a swan-princess dying, but then more dramatic


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 7, 2009)

Rowan said:


> annoyed because every once in a while thoughts of my ex sneak around in my brain....ugh



Ditto this.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 8, 2009)

I know it says ONE...but I can't pick one...

- time zones
- people who think they're cute but seriously they're totally not...they're just creepy and look like they smell funny
- money
- timing
- timing
- did I say timing?


----------



## elle camino (Jan 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Personally I would insist on a small table- or at least another chair pulled up in front of me. You have a right to it.....
> I remember someone else posting about this problem at their school before. She had a hard time getting the dean of students (some title like that) to help her, too.



word. you're absolutely right, and logically i know i have to make a fuss about it to someone (and soon). i just had to have that little period of ENNNHHH whining about it before i resolved to...yknow. actually go be a big pain in someone's ass about it. 


how appropriate, though. hah!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2009)

One of the rods in my closet broke in the middle of the night, so I woke up this morning- started to get ready for the day, opened my closet, and was like, "Hmmmmm.... it's messier in here than usual."


Grrrr...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 8, 2009)

elle camino said:


> i do not fit into one single desk, in any of my classes.
> 
> not one. in any.
> 
> ...


I was terrified of this going to my math class on tuesday as well, so i called the disabilities liason at the school and they told me there were tables and chairs, thank god. So i would suggest contacting that department if you have one and they should be more than happy to make some accomodations for you...mine was very willing if what we had in the room didnt work for me.

Good luck!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 8, 2009)

The _Squeaky_ wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 8, 2009)

Going to the dentist.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 8, 2009)

Old, established faculty members who think their age and status give them a green light to say anything they want to anyone, and everyone around them bends over in their presence to kiss ass. 

Also, assistants of said faculty members who expect everyone to cater to what said faculty member expects, even the nit-picky, pointless, inane details. 

The person in question makes no secret of his anti-fat-people bias. He stands on the other side of my desk, behind a partition, and harrasses the fellows before going on rounds, and often makes comments about one of them being a "fat whale" (when they're all quite thin), or talks about some fat person he saw at the opera, etc...you get the idea. This is all usually right after walking past my desk and saying hello to me.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Leg and back in total pain... ugh... pain killers are doing nothing, why didn't I just put this off a few more years, stupid competent seeming doctor that convinced me otherwise


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 8, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Old, established faculty members who think their age and status give them a green light to say anything they want to anyone, and everyone around them bends over in their presence to kiss ass.
> 
> Also, assistants of said faculty members who expect everyone to cater to what said faculty member expects, even the nit-picky, pointless, inane details.
> 
> The person in question makes no secret of his anti-fat-people bias. He stands on the other side of my desk, behind a partition, and harrasses the fellows before going on rounds, and often makes comments about one of them being a "fat whale" (when they're all quite thin), or talks about some fat person he saw at the opera, etc...you get the idea. This is all usually right after walking past my desk and saying hello to me.



yeah, that totally sucks. Sorry you have to hear that kind of shit.


My annoyance: people.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 8, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Old, established faculty members who think their age and status give them a green light to say anything they want to anyone, and everyone around them bends over in their presence to kiss ass.
> 
> Also, assistants of said faculty members who expect everyone to cater to what said faculty member expects, even the nit-picky, pointless, inane details.
> 
> The person in question makes no secret of his anti-fat-people bias. He stands on the other side of my desk, behind a partition, and harrasses the fellows before going on rounds, and often makes comments about one of them being a "fat whale" (when they're all quite thin), or talks about some fat person he saw at the opera, etc...you get the idea. This is all usually right after walking past my desk and saying hello to me.



wouldnt this be covered by harassment even if it isnt sexual? If you can hear it and are offended by it, i would think it would meet the same guidelines?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 8, 2009)

The VP at my work who will not deal with an overdue invoice and has told me to refer the supplier to him if they have questions. 

The supplier who knows that I am not suppose to talk to her about it and keeps calling me and asking me to follow up on it. 

I don't want to be part of this game...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 8, 2009)

Rowan said:


> wouldnt this be covered by harassment even if it isnt sexual? If you can hear it and are offended by it, i would think it would meet the same guidelines?


Yes, probably, but it's one of those situations where I'd shoot myself in the foot job-wise if I spoke up, because it would be like kicking the pope in the shins - it's just not a good idea. I find the man highly annoying, moreso for his lack of sensitivity and sense of entitlement than for the things he says, but I don't care what he thinks of me, so it's not worth it to me to stir up trouble by officially complaining about him. Now...were he to say the things directly to my face with the intent of insulting me, it would be another matter. I just think he walks around in his own head most of the time and it's apparent he has no concern at all for the feelings of others. He reminds me of the older doctor on Scrubs, only 20 times worse.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2009)

Just feeling bad, dunno why 

But its time to hit the haystack.. its 3:37 am here..:doh:

Maybe tommorow things are better


----------



## Sugar (Jan 8, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Yes, probably, but it's one of those situations where I'd shoot myself in the foot job-wise if I spoke up, because it would be like kicking the pope in the shins - it's just not a good idea. I find the man highly annoying, moreso for his lack of sensitivity and sense of entitlement than for the things he says, but I don't care what he thinks of me, so it's not worth it to me to stir up trouble by officially complaining about him. Now...were he to say the things directly to my face with the intent of insulting me, it would be another matter. I just think he walks around in his own head most of the time and it's apparent he has no concern at all for the feelings of others. He reminds me of the older doctor on Scrubs, only 20 times worse.



You want I should beat up a cat?


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

Honestly, whats going on on the main board is annoying me. I've never read anything quite like it and its making me quite upset. Note to self-people on the interwebs are rarely what they seem Bexy.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Honestly, whats going on on the main board is annoying me. I've never read anything quite like it and its making me quite upset. Note to self-people on the interwebs are rarely what they seem Bexy.



I honestly think that somehow January has stirred up some trouble in Dims land. I know of at least *3* ongoing heated discussions on three different topics on three different boards. I am attributing it to the Winter doldrums and everyone having excess something or other that makes them want to banter about. I am hoping that it will soon settle down and everyone will play nice again.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucky said:


> You want I should beat up a cat?



Set it on fire first, please.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 9, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Yes, probably, but it's one of those situations where I'd shoot myself in the foot job-wise if I spoke up, because it would be like kicking the pope in the shins - it's just not a good idea. I find the man highly annoying, moreso for his lack of sensitivity and sense of entitlement than for the things he says, but I don't care what he thinks of me, so it's not worth it to me to stir up trouble by officially complaining about him. Now...were he to say the things directly to my face with the intent of insulting me, it would be another matter. I just think he walks around in his own head most of the time and it's apparent he has no concern at all for the feelings of others. He reminds me of the older doctor on Scrubs, only 20 times worse.



Joy, you're a smart cookie, and you've obviously got a handle on the situation. Still, it really bothers me to see this going on, and your feelings that you have no choice but to minimize it. 

I remember a time when I had a very fat-phobic manager. She would make remarks that were just shy, by the tiniest fraction, of outright hostility. When we attended trade shows, we were required to wear shirts with the company logo on them. She made the biggest, public stink over the fact that she couldn't find a shirt in my size and had to go to the added expense of special ordering one. Another time, she interrupted me in the middle of meeting to tell me that she was ordering office equipment ... and of course, she needed to know RIGHT THAT VERY MINUTE if my chair was in imminent danger of collapsing under my immense weight (she may as well have said exactly that, although she of course chose her actual words far more carefully). When I saw the barely restrained, knowing smirks on the faces of the men I was meeting with, I wanted nothing more than to drop through a hole in the floor and hold myself while sobbing hysterically. There were so many other incidences ... I chose to overlook them, thinking (as you do) that I'd shoot myself in the foot, career-wise, by making an issue of them. And then the economy took a downturn, and surprise, surprise ... out of a staff of 6, and despite my seniority over two others, I was the one laid off. Had I to do the whole thing over again, I'd have raised a huge stink the first time she tried to humiliate me. Oh, and she was also great about making remarks about "other" fat people in my presence ... geez, it was just a coinky-dink that it was within my earshot! 

I'm not throwing any suggestions your way, Joy. Like I said, I know that you are fully capable of choosing, and fighting, your own battles. Just, some empathy ... and also, food for thought: What would, you suppose, happen if you were to confront that nasty character and very calmly, very assertively, suggest that he refrain from making any further hateful comments in your presence?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 9, 2009)

Some cunning bastard stole by Gin! By the end of the vening it was all gone! And thhe tonic water was flat but cooling, so some bizzaro fruity schewpps classic had to make to make to do for me! So saddening that, no more frink today, since its now morning, huzzah!


----------



## Victim (Jan 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Set it on fire first, please.




Mind your manners, as circumstances may require, and never set the cat on fire - Frank Hayes


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually, youve been cast as the mouse in my ever popular cat drama.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2009)

My inbox is swarmed with those "Send this e-mail to 30 other people if you care about me" messages.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

No one to mail/chat, no one on msn .. and that for a friday...

Where is this world going...


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

That my mobile phone is broken


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2009)

There was a guy that wanted to chat with me today and typed: "hey big girl"....I ignored him. I have a name, stupid. :doh:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2009)

Some guys over 40 seem to be overly sensitive. Am I wrong here? I just can't stand the drama! POR FAVOR!!!!!!!!:doh: It drives me crazy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2009)

I got some biggies up my ass today: the IRS, accountants, the health care bureaucracy, medical bill collectors, hospital phone trees and way way way too much paperwork. I plan on straightening em all out with a sneer though. A sneer and 100 hours waitin on hold.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 9, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Some guys over 40 seem to be overly sensitive. Am I wrong here? I just can't stand the drama! POR FAVOR!!!!!!!!:doh: It drives me crazy.



We're a cranky bunch. Maybe it's the whole knocking-on-death's-door thing.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 9, 2009)

Waiting for a phone call that's a day late and will probably be a dollar short.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> We're a cranky bunch. Maybe it's the whole knocking-on-death's-door thing.



Thats okay...I still love you guys.:wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 9, 2009)

People who are proud of their own deliberate assholery.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2009)

mimosa said:


> There was a guy that wanted to chat with me today and typed: "hey big girl"....I ignored him. I have a name, stupid. :doh:



Good for you! 



mimosa said:


> Some guys over 40 seem to be overly sensitive. Am I wrong here? I just can't stand the drama! POR FAVOR!!!!!!!!:doh: It drives me crazy.




You're much nicer about it than I am......and women their own age probably try to bitch slap them.....


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for making me laugh with this. I was kinda feeling bummed out.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 10, 2009)

I hate vista with the white hot passion of 10,000 suns!! It lost ALL my log ins, i cant remember them either. Ugh. I think i am ready to throw this laptop out my second floor window!! One thing after another with this POS operating system is screwing up my computer. I have avoided my computer a lot the last two weeks because of it losing my log in and making other programs inoperable. My computer tech husband just makes it worse. I need a mac


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 10, 2009)

My mother hated Vista also. She recently had windows installed on it. My sister in law knew a guy that would do it for 40 bucks. She's back in heaven loving her lap top.



HottiMegan said:


> I hate vista with the white hot passion of 10,000 suns!! It lost ALL my log ins, i cant remember them either. Ugh. I think i am ready to throw this laptop out my second floor window!! One thing after another with this POS operating system is screwing up my computer. I have avoided my computer a lot the last two weeks because of it losing my log in and making other programs inoperable. My computer tech husband just makes it worse. I need a mac


----------



## Weeze (Jan 10, 2009)

Being lonely as all hell...
I don't know what my issue is lately.

Oh yeah... also.
I'm rather annoyed with the fact that I can't seem to get away from rednecks, not matter how hard I try...

I *do* sell nascar.
I shouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 10, 2009)

Waiting for the ice in my freezer to form, so that I can actually get a cold drink of water. Just got back from winter break, and all the ice I had was too old to use anymore. There's nothing else to drink in my house right now, except some Rum that I don't feel like having tonight.


----------



## Cors (Jan 10, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Being lonely as all hell...
> I don't know what my issue is lately.
> 
> Oh yeah... also.
> ...



If only you live near me! I'd love to hang out with you. <3


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 10, 2009)

Review classes on the weekend...


It should be illegal


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

Women who seem to hate men but can't see that their issue isn't men, it's them! :doh:


----------



## Suze (Jan 10, 2009)

Raegan said:


> My anxieties are getting so much of me right now. My stomach always hurts, I cry almost nightly. I couldn't hold up an interesting conversation to save my life. All I want to do is sleep, but when I do, tomorrow comes sooner. It feels like there's something eating me from the inside and I can't gather my thoughts in any coherent way.


ive been there. *hugs*'
......

not really annoyed, but sad that i could not join my friends to our planned trip to paris this weekend.
i just got a message and they are all having a GREAT time. sigh...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2009)

I just went and cut my hair for the first time in a couple years. I definitely wanted a place that i could donate it to locks of love....i pointed to where i wanted my hair cut...she cut it a bit shorter than i asked for. She ended up cutting off about 12 inches of hair....more than i wanted...but at least its cute thank god!


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I hate vista with the white hot passion of 10,000 suns!! It lost ALL my log ins, i cant remember them either. Ugh. I think i am ready to throw this laptop out my second floor window!! One thing after another with this POS operating system is screwing up my computer. I have avoided my computer a lot the last two weeks because of it losing my log in and making other programs inoperable. My computer tech husband just makes it worse. I need a mac



I love my Mac--get a Mac Megan. 2 years and I habe not had any trouble. I do not need virus software (never have had a virus). My Mac runs as expected! You will not regret it it if you get a Mac.


----------



## Haunted (Jan 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> I love my Mac--get a Mac Megan. 2 years and I habe not had any trouble. I do not need virus software (never have had a virus). My Mac runs as expected! You will not regret it it if you get a Mac.



Totally agree 1000% you can get the New 17" macbook pro for just under $2800.00 it is alot but that system will last you the next 6 years easily. 

and the newest one has a battery that will last upto 8 hours you can also get a mac mini for around $600.00 (very affordable) or a macbook for around $1000.00 they even offer refurbished Macs! 

as far as my annoyance one little bitty four year old that has a real problem listening and can't seem to stop asking why!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 10, 2009)

How is it that of all the WoW servers, only _ours _is down?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I just went and cut my hair for the first time in a couple years. I definitely wanted a place that i could donate it to locks of love....i pointed to where i wanted my hair cut...she cut it a bit shorter than i asked for. She ended up cutting off about 12 inches of hair....more than i wanted...but at least its cute thank god!




Post pix plz kthx


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, it's been a long day.
I was hoping to buy a Smart fortwo (li'l itty bitty 2-seat microcar) today.
The dealer is over 60 miles south of here.
So, I start out, walk a mile to catch the bus to the FrontRunner (heavy rail, nice ride), then the TRAX (light-rail, meh, ok ride) to Sandy, wait for the express bus (intercity-type bus, not bad, but I found I can't read on a bus) down a bit past the dealer to Utah Valley University to catch the last bus that'll take me back to within two blocks of the dealer. 
As that last bus ride would be the last run of the day for that route, it's important that I be able to actually _buy_ the car there, or it's a long trip back to a bus that's running so I can get home.
So, as I'm getting near where I'm to catch that last bus, I call the dealer and ask if their Smart salesperson is there, and if they'll be open until I get there (shortly before their posted closing time). The receptionist "doesn't think" the salesperson is there -- might have gone home already -- but puts me on hold. And I wait. And wait. I hang up and call back, and am put on hold again. Meanwhile, I get off where I'm supposed to catch that last bus... still on hold. This isn't looking good. I put the dealer on hold and call The Young Lady In Question (she's in another state, but has better internet access than I do at that moment) and have her look up when the next bus going back toward the train station is due -- so I know how much longer I can wait on hold for the salesperson. It turns out to be about 5 minutes. 
I wait on hold until the bus arrives, then hang up and head home. 
The pizza I get at a stop along the way, right next to a TRAX stop in downtown SLC, isn't annoying in the least. Very good, actually. But I digress.
Anyhow, I catch the FrontRunner home, and of course the connecting bus stopped running an hour before. 
So, I walk home -- about 3 miles, 45 minutes, and it's somewhere below freezing. Fortunately, I'm mostly dressed for it, and I walk that far every day at the gym anyhow. And there's a full (or nearly-so) moon out so visibility is good.
Sidewalks would have been nice though.

So: 
Utah Transit Authority: Pretty much Win. Got me 70 miles out and back with minimal fuss and expense. I knew the connecting bus from the train station wouldn't be running at that hour, so I can't really fault them for it. I just didn't expect to need it...
Public Works Departments of the cities I walked through: Draw. There really isn't enough pedestrian traffic along the route I took to justify forcing the property owners to put in sidewalks. Kind of inconvenient for me, personally, but oh well.
Car dealer: Fail. At least stay open during the hours you have posted -- and have on your on-hold soundtrack! Yeah, tough times, not much business late on a Saturday... but if you aren't going to keep your sales department open when you say you are, what does that say about your service department? 

-Rusty


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

No sleep again... Somebody pass me some horse tranquilizers!


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I just went and cut my hair for the first time in a couple years. I definitely wanted a place that i could donate it to locks of love....i pointed to where i wanted my hair cut...she cut it a bit shorter than i asked for. She ended up cutting off about 12 inches of hair....more than i wanted...but at least its cute thank god!



I wanna seee!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats annoying me is that I posted the wrong thing on the wrong thread...DAMMIT


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

my mother. enough said.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix plz kthx





bexylicious said:


> I wanna seee!!!!



Okay...just for my two favorite ladies  

View attachment shorthair1.JPG


View attachment shorthairside.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Ok, it's been a long day.
> *snip*
> 
> So:
> ...



So does this mean you are not buying that little car.......?

How will I run over people if you don't? 



Rowan said:


> Okay...just for my two favorite ladies



OOoOOOooOO that is soooooo cute! suits you fine  :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So does this mean you are not buying that little car.......?
> 
> How will I run over people if you don't?
> 
> ...


Can't rep you again yet, darnit.
Might pick up one at the Las Vegas dealer when I'm next in town there.
Or just end up getting a Miata (it's also small, gets decent gas mileage, and has only two seats). 
Either way, I'll have a small car suitable for running folks over at some point.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Either way, I'll have a small car suitable for running folks over at some point.
> 
> -Rusty



:wubu:  .


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Okay...just for my two favorite ladies



I LOVE IT!! I really, really do. Suits you perfectly! And you look really pretty in that pic my love!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 11, 2009)

most annoying thing -- should be the biggest thing that is pissing you off right now-----anyway. mine right now is the fact that I spent the past 5.5 hours working on my brothers dinosaur computer and didn't get anywhere...it still isn't working right. I'm done. I'm not touching it again. I wasted most of my sunday on this.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So does this mean you are not buying that little car.......?
> 
> How will I run over people if you don't?
> 
> ...





bexylicious said:


> I LOVE IT!! I really, really do. Suits you perfectly! And you look really pretty in that pic my love!



Thank you ladies  Im just thankful it wasnt any shorter than this! lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sinusitus...enough said!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 11, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sinusitus...enough said!



Sorry to hear that you are sick. I hope that you feel better in no time.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I just went and cut my hair for the first time in a couple years. I definitely wanted a place that i could donate it to locks of love....i pointed to where i wanted my hair cut...she cut it a bit shorter than i asked for. She ended up cutting off about 12 inches of hair....more than i wanted...but at least its cute thank god!



I think it is manditory to donate 12 inches or more, someone correct me, but i know two friends in st louis did it and they had to have 12 inches to donate.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 12, 2009)

Creepy McCreeperson posts.


oh

and



Mickey Rourke on my television. Shudder.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2009)

The heat here. Tomorrow will be over 100 degrees.

I like warm weather, not sweltering heat.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The heat here. Tomorrow will be over 100 degrees.
> 
> I like warm weather, not sweltering heat.



Its going to snow here tomorrow....wanna trade places?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Its going to snow here tomorrow....wanna trade places?



I would love to! Snow is such a novelty. It never snows here around my home.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 12, 2009)

that my housemates are slowly returning. Before i left for london i cleaned the kitchen so it would be tidy but josh returned and proper messed it up, had a massive party, there are food on the walls, on the floor, it stinks of bong, there are pots and bottles everywhere and its just disgusting..

Last thing i needed to come home to after london and then after work...im seriosuly going to have to say something!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 12, 2009)

Giant posts - all lower case.


----------



## KaliCurves (Jan 12, 2009)

My own jealousy issues. Why cant I believe that a man can be kind to a women and listen to her problems with out there being more to it?? I need to get ahold of myself and my trust issues.


----------



## Donna (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't have just one annoyance tonight, sorry....

1. Every muscle in my body aches from exercise. Just as I feel I am getting into a groove and my muscles don't hurt as much, the damned trainer ups the resistance another notch. 

2. Pollyannas who tsk tsk others. Not everything in the world is rosy and not everyone wants to buy their neighbor a Coke. Dammit.

3. People calling me _multiple times_ looking for their W2 which they have previously been advised has not been mailed yet because they are still being printed. (Note, I will be back here on April 15th complaining about the folks who wait until 4pm on tax day to advise me they haven't received their W2 yet.)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 12, 2009)

People who chew ice.


Especially in a dead silent room.


----------



## Paul (Jan 12, 2009)

Very pretty Rowan. I love it. The new haircut brings out your pretty eyes.


Rowan said:


> Okay...just for my two favorite ladies


----------



## Mathias (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't get Cartoon Network at my school, which means no Adult Swim and no Chowder! I have Mtv2 in its place. Whoop dee fricking do. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> I love my Mac--get a Mac Megan. 2 years and I habe not had any trouble. I do not need virus software (never have had a virus). My Mac runs as expected! You will not regret it it if you get a Mac.


Both of my brothers have macs and love them. One is VERY anti anything microsoft and has been a linux person until the early 00's and switched to mac.



Haunted said:


> Totally agree 1000% you can get the New 17" macbook pro for just under $2800.00 it is alot but that system will last you the next 6 years easily.
> 
> and the newest one has a battery that will last upto 8 hours you can also get a mac mini for around $600.00 (very affordable) or a macbook for around $1000.00 they even offer refurbished Macs!
> 
> as far as my annoyance one little bitty four year old that has a real problem listening and can't seem to stop asking why!!!!



If only I had a spare $3000 just sitting around. We have a few things on our list of stuff to get before a computer. So we're going to do a dual boot with the virus called Vista and the very stable Linux. When i get comfy with Linux, i may just NEVER use windows again.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The heat here. Tomorrow will be over 100 degrees.
> 
> I like warm weather, not sweltering heat.



I love sweltering heat! Well, not really but I'd do anything to switch places with you Shosh. The high here is in the 20's and going to get colder throughout the week.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll tell you the one thing that's *NOT* annoying me the most right now.

Apple-scented dish liquid.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 13, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> that my housemates are slowly returning. Before i left for london i cleaned the kitchen so it would be tidy but josh returned and proper messed it up, had a massive party, there are food on the walls, on the floor, it stinks of bong, there are pots and bottles everywhere and its just disgusting..
> 
> Last thing i needed to come home to after london and then after work...im seriosuly going to have to say something!!



Awful! I hate nasty flat mates. I lived in a place once where we had to replace an entire wall of drywall when we moved out from people falling through it because of drinking games! Those guys were "filth wizards" to use a phrase from Black Books (my favorite show)


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2009)

There's no hot water in my dorm at all.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 13, 2009)

How small this community really is and how it's the same people every single time stirring up shit. Every.single.time.


----------



## bexy (Jan 13, 2009)

All my favourite clothes seem to go missing in this house I swear. I have lost 2 tops in the past few months and so has George so we have some sort of clothes stealing ghost....


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> All my favourite clothes seem to go missing in this house I swear. I have lost 2 tops in the past few months and so has George so we have some sort of clothes stealing ghost....



I have a question for you. Do you wash and dry your clothes at a laundromat? If so, sometimes after you take your clothes out of the dryer, you should reach in and spin the thing manually for one go around. Sometimes items get stuck sitting on the "ledge" of the dryer and you can't see them. I lost a few things this way in the past.


----------



## Cors (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeans shrank and faded in the wash, again! I even washed them inside out, on cold, with vinegar! Grrrr, it is going to take ages to stretch them out again.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 13, 2009)

People who do not call when they say they will. Is it that dang hard to pick up your phone and inbetween texts call? Son of a brick!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 13, 2009)

That someone had to get real pissed at me before they let how they truly felt about me showed


----------



## Weeze (Jan 13, 2009)

The price of textbooks... :doh:

Gender Studies alone is costing me like, $150....


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

Really annoyed about something.. but i just gonna sit and wait lurking in the shadows..

till its gone!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Really annoyed about something.. but i just gonna sit and wait lurking in the shadows..
> 
> till its gone!!!



What ....come on ..i want to know


----------



## Haunted (Jan 13, 2009)

Myself Mostly... I need to get out of this funk i feel so lost


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> The price of textbooks... :doh:
> 
> Gender Studies alone is costing me like, $150....



^^^This. And how you get ripped off when you sell them back.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Awful! I hate nasty flat mates. I lived in a place once where we had to replace an entire wall of drywall when we moved out from people falling through it because of drinking games! Those guys were "filth wizards" to use a phrase from Black Books (my favorite show)



sod!! my housemates better not go like that!! hahahaha! 

Again came home today and it's exactly the same, it's like DUDE!!! CLEAN IT UP! i think im going to have to leave a note shouting because i cant have to deal with that and everything else ive got going on argh! 

also annoyed because im getting a cold! if it gets any worse i cant go to my placement until it's gone because i might kill someone....


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

That i'm feeling sick from lack of sleep


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2009)

I want the new semester to begin already. I'm so listless laying around the house.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2009)

*That i bought a bunch of tangerines WITH SEEDS and they are so small and tough to eat........grrrrrrr *


----------



## mossystate (Jan 13, 2009)

Dinner has STILL not fallen into what is left of my lap.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2009)

Cry babies. People wouldn't hate you so much if you didn't fall down wounded like a Brazilian soccer player begging for the card.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 14, 2009)

Not annoyed, but stressed. Job cuts are happening at my work today. I know my job isn't being cut, but there are cuts happening in my department. 

It's always stress dealing with this stuff...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Feeling ill *again*

Damned blood sugars X(


----------



## Suze (Jan 14, 2009)

on my way home from class today i got harrased by a 12-13 year old. yeah, seriously.

when i entered the train i sat down and across me this kid was talking to a girl my age. she didnt look too happy about it, but i didnt really notice anything weird until she went off the train and the kid approached me. he said stuff like: why do you look so angry? you look like you have a fucking problem!! Quit chewing that gum so hard (i was nervous!) ..and i was like: im not interested in talking to you, leave me alone. (and started going for the exit door.) then he went all crazy and started pushing me and getting up in my face...continued saying stuff like: it looks like you have big mental problems! blink
Then thankfully it was my stop (it went on for about 2min or so) and i was terrified he would start following me or something...but he was probably too busy finding another girl. If i had said something sarcastic to him ( veeery tempting at the time) i wouldnt be surprised if he had punched me in the face. He was short, but HUGE.

i really hope he gets the help he so desperately needs!


----------



## Cors (Jan 14, 2009)

I sprained my ankle while running today. >;(


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2009)

That I think I'm having one of the hardest times of my life right now and I have no idea how I'm going to get out of it.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> ^^^This. And how you get ripped off when you sell them back.



... That's if you CAN.
If there's a new edition, you're screwed.:doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 14, 2009)

I got two things I have to bitch about...



1. What is it with the people who only post pictures of themselves and nothing else? Why not include opinions? Or at least some sort of intelligent comments... BLAH!


2. Satan is here on the boards. The most evil human being I have ever had the displeasure of knowing exists... is on these boards. (That sentence sounds awkward)
How can one person get away with spreading so many lies? First she tries to get my boyfriend to cheat on me with her (never gonna happen) then when I confronted her about it... she denied it. And now she's at it again! Another guy has refused to have sex with her... and she's spreading lies about him now. So BEWARE!!

AHHH! Shouldn't lame high school behavior end in high school?


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 14, 2009)

I have two things

1) Its frigging 40 below here. We have had cold weather since the beginning of December with onl a day break here and there. Tired of cold weather and winter already!

2)My adopted son has applied for and has a good chance at a new job. While I am happy for him, with the new school starting that I will be overseeing and me not being there in the evening, training someone to replace him if he goes will be difficult. And I doubt my boss will give me back any of the experienced staff she cabbaged from me to replace him.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I got two things I have to bitch about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Because they're using the forum as their own personal ego springboard and have no discernable personality to speak of? Oh and I agree, that shit IS annoying.

2. Well, how do I know who to stay clear of if you don't name names?!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> The price of textbooks... :doh:
> 
> Gender Studies alone is costing me like, $150....



I am back in school finally and I got major sticker shock too! I am taking three classes and my books and a notebook and a couple other things ended up costing me $500. My most expensive book was $190 blech


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I got two things I have to bitch about...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is it with the people who only post pictures of themselves and nothing else? Why not include opinions? Or at least some sort of intelligent comments... BLAH!



I can't rep you but I sure want to! :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> 2. Well, how do I know who to stay clear of if you don't name names?!


This so hard.

Spread that shit.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2009)

People who vomit their problems all over you and then say "Oh, nevermind just ignore me". Someone take the 5 iron out of my hand, please.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 14, 2009)

Lucky said:


> People who vomit their problems all over you and then say "Oh, nevermind just ignore me". Someone take the 5 iron out of my hand, please.



A 5 iron might not be the right club for that shot ma'am. Might I suggest a pitching wedge? You can shorten your grip and let it rip!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> A 5 iron might not be the right club for that shot ma'am. Might I suggest a pitching wedge? You can shorten your grip and let it rip!



You'd make an excellent caddy...let's go for a half round!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

My sister coming home and bitching right when she walks in the door. Seriously. I don't understand the need. I understand you may have had a tough day at school, but don't come home and take it out on the person who's about to drive your ass to work. 
Ridiculous. 
Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!! I can't wait to go back to school!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 14, 2009)

People who must verbalize their...relief, I guess, in the bathroom. 

Example. Someone sits down in the next stall and you hear: 

*exhale* ahhh. Aw man. *exhale* God. *mumble mumble mumble* *exhale* Aw God. 


SERIOUSLY? Is this needed?

Like, i'm glad you made it in here and all, but I don't need verbal reassurance. 

Even worse, I'm at work and I recognize the voice lol.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 14, 2009)

People who don't know the difference between General Grievous, the cyborg bad guy in Star Wars Episode 2 and 3 and General Rieekan, the one in charge of the Echo Base on Hoth and led the evacuation when the Empire attacked.

Sheesh, I mean, really people. They're from two different worlds! Same thing with people who call Wampas, Wookies and Wookies, Wampas.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> People who don't know the difference between General Grievous, the cyborg bad guy in Star Wars Episode 2 and 3 and General Rieekan, the one in charge of the Echo Base on Hoth and led the evacuation when the Empire attacked.
> 
> Sheesh, I mean, really people. They're from two different worlds! Same thing with people who call Wampas, Wookies and Wookies, Wampas.




Does this have anything to do with those little puff balls on that one espisode of the old Star Trek? You know they take over the whole ship...


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 14, 2009)

my cat, which ive had for 14 years died  

apparently she'd wandered across the road to die, think she just went to sleep and the neighbours didnt tell us and have thrown us away. the bin men came yesterday. i dont even get to say goodbye


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 14, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> my cat, which ive had for 14 years died
> 
> apparently she'd wandered across the road to die, think she just went to sleep and the neighbours didnt tell us and have thrown us away. the bin men came yesterday. i dont even get to say goodbye



Awww Jen, I am soo sorry I know the pain of losing a beloved kitty. Just try and imagine her as  your angel kitty now always watching over you. ((((((((( Jen ))))))))


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> my cat, which ive had for 14 years died
> 
> apparently she'd wandered across the road to die, think she just went to sleep and the neighbours didnt tell us and have thrown us away. the bin men came yesterday. i dont even get to say goodbye




Oh geez. That's heartbreaking.

I'm sorry about your cat.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> my cat, which ive had for 14 years died
> 
> apparently she'd wandered across the road to die, think she just went to sleep and the neighbours didnt tell us and have thrown us away. the bin men came yesterday. i dont even get to say goodbye



Oh my gosh, so sorry to hear this darlin', so sad.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 14, 2009)

Really gross guys. We all know it's wank fodder, but really?! C'mon now.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

GRRRR Miss Di-na-mit-teeeeee on the TV


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

And two faced stupid bitches who think they know it all and couldn't get any further up their own asses if they tried.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2009)

Me. I can't stop crying..I had to call the ex to tell him I found his phone cord....and I've been crying ever since..

Fuck.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 14, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> And two faced stupid bitches who think they know it all and couldn't get any further up their own asses if they tried.



Damn, I've never seen you post anything so angry! What the eff happened?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> People who must verbalize their...relief, I guess, in the bathroom.
> 
> Example. Someone sits down in the next stall and you hear:
> 
> ...



OMG yes!! I was going to post about this the other day in fact LOL

One woman I work with...ugh. I mean, I know we all have to use the bathroom, but come on, really. She puts her pants all the way down to the floor...dude, I SO do not need to see your underwear. Then she grunts and groans through the whole,.....experience. I want to say, Lady, you're friggin 60 years old...don't you know how to take a crap in public yet?? :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> my cat, which ive had for 14 years died
> 
> apparently she'd wandered across the road to die, think she just went to sleep and the neighbours didnt tell us and have thrown us away. the bin men came yesterday. i dont even get to say goodbye



So sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2009)

My computer is totally on the verge of dying on me. 

First big purchase from my new job: new laptop.

Now all I need is to fast forward a couple pay periods.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 14, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Does this have anything to do with those little puff balls on that one espisode of the old Star Trek? You know they take over the whole ship...


You're just being a little shit, now...


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You're just being a little shit, now...



Out of love!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 15, 2009)

My eye has been almost constantly twitching for the past week. I bitch to like every one I know, but I can't help it. It's seriously driving me nuts!!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

Right now I am rather irked by the faux sensitivity I've seen on some of the boards recently. There are a lot of posts where someone has a very harmless joke (possibly even a movie or Family Guy quote) that gets absolutely reamed by a bunch of people on the board. Sometimes I look at this confrontation and think "dude, you're just trying to seem sensitive in an attempt to get laid". In that case: stop fronting. Other times, people get up in arms about petty things they would likely never confront a person about in public. In said case: get off your high horse. Its lame and you probably wouldn't have the balls to say this outside of a forum...jackass. Altogether though...STOP FRONTING. Its very unbecoming.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 15, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> My eye has been almost constantly twitching for the past week. I bitch to like every one I know, but I can't help it. It's seriously driving me nuts!!



I have this problem from time to time... I don't really know if it ever helped or not, but I remember my mom saying that it was a sign of low calcium? Not sure how accurate that is. But it only really started once I lowered my intake of milk. Maybe someone can confirm that, or offer another idea?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

When something is good, only when the right people say it is.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

PEOPLE...


----------



## Catkin (Jan 15, 2009)

Having tonsillitis when I have to do an exam tomorrow  

But, on the plus side, my tutor and module leader have been really nice and helpful.


----------



## Cors (Jan 15, 2009)

Catkin said:


> Having tonsillitis when I have to do an exam tomorrow
> 
> But, on the plus side, my tutor and module leader have been really nice and helpful.



Oh no! Good luck, hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 15, 2009)

Sugar and spice, Surleysomething, bexy and goofygirl! thanks very very much for the hugs, it is much appreciated!! <3

Yea im really sad stilll, all of my cats are gone now and it's making me really sad. Especially because Ellie, the one that just died was my first cat  



Im annoyed today because im really quite poorly with a bad head cold which is slowly moving towards my chest and im at work and i cant do much because i cant meet patients because i could make them sick and die


----------



## Cors (Jan 15, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> Sugar and spice, Surleysomething, bexy and goofygirl! thanks very very much for the hugs, it is much appreciated!! <3
> 
> Yea im really sad stilll, all of my cats are gone now and it's making me really sad. Especially because Ellie, the one that just died was my first cat
> 
> ...



Oh no! Just read about your cat, I'm so sorry. I have always thought it was a rumour that cats will wander off on their own when their time is near, its so heartbreaking.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 15, 2009)

It's really uncomfortable watching a couple go through their breakup online.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, I've never seen you post anything so angry! What the eff happened?



Lol! I know! I was kinda wound up  Just some idiots on another site.. I'm so over it now :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's annoying me right now is a "friend" of me, who can't stop making stupid comments about my political views. I have to say I completely respect his views, because I guess he has reasons for it. But it doesn't seem like he thinks the same about mine. When you disagree, that's all right, but calling me "ignorant", "bad loser" and the politician I support for a "jackass", without any good arguments for calling him that... why? If my friend got in a debate with me, about his problems with the issue, or why he thinks differently, that would have been ok, but just leave it at stupid, pointless comments? C'mon.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's really uncomfortable watching a couple go through their breakup online.



It's especially rad when you watch a couple implode on a forum .. and you rewind a few pages and they were just declaring their undying love for each other. 

I've seen it so many times, I mean, it's one thing to be in love and want to show it, but hopefully also recognize that images and words will be etched on this site and others like it for a very long time, so you're going to be met with a painful reminder if things ever go sour.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's especially rad when you watch a couple implode on a forum .. and you rewind a few pages and they were just declaring their undying love for each other.
> 
> I've seen it so many times, I mean, it's one thing to be in love and want to show it, but hopefully also recognize that images and words will be etched on this site and others like it for a very long time, so you're going to be met with a painful reminder if things ever go sour.



Well, I guess it all depends on how you define 'uncomfortable'. Personally, I don't mind an armchair seat to a good trainwreck, if it's entertaining enough. That alone should be reason enough for people to keep their private business out of public airing ... they're giving away free tickets to the show, for those of us along for the ride.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I guess it all depends on how you define 'uncomfortable'. Personally, I don't mind an armchair seat to a good trainwreck, if it's entertaining enough. That alone should be reason enough for people to keep their private business out of public airing ... they're giving away free tickets to the show, for those of us along for the ride.



True, but it just makes me want to chime in Jerry Springer style and be like YOU NEEDED TO DUMP HIS ASS A LOOOOOONG TIME AGO AND GET WITH A REAL MAN *flashes thread*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> True, but it just makes me want to chime in Jerry Springer style and be like YOU NEEDED TO DUMP HIS ASS A LOOOOOONG TIME AGO AND GET WITH A REAL MAN *flashes thread*



I'd be the one standing on the sidelines, pumping my fists and screaming "JERRY! JERRY!" and, much to the udder dismay of the crowd, raising my shirt and flashing everyone da goods, synchronized with each syllable of "JER .... REEEEEE ..."


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd be the one standing on the sidelines, pumping my fists and screaming "JERRY! JERRY!" and, much to the udder dismay of the crowd, raising my shirt and flashing everyone da goods, synchronized with each syllable of "JER .... REEEEEE ..."


i think i would probably be the horse that some guy tried to marry!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 15, 2009)

People who won't come down off their high horse and join the train wreck.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> People who won't come down off their high horse and join the train wreck.



For a good train wreck, I'm willing to EAT my horse.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 15, 2009)

I become frustrated when people say "tomorrow", but tomorrow never comes. Just how many "tomorrows" will it take for then to do what they say they will? Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

The ' parents ' of the 13 year old girl who sent *14,528* text messages last month.



*14,528*


How about you be PARENTS...and take that phone away from your child. What a novel idea. Yes, she will be pissed off. Yes, she will cry. Yes, she will whine. A 13 year old really should not be in control of this stuff. I am amazed that this is even an issue.

They will wait and see this months total. They are on an unlimited texting plan, so, I guess that means these morons see nothing wrong with what she is doing. :blink:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> People who won't come down off their high horse and join the train wreck.



I'd rather watch from the sidelines.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> True, but it just makes me want to chime in Jerry Springer style and be like YOU NEEDED TO DUMP HIS ASS A LOOOOOONG TIME AGO AND GET WITH A REAL MAN *flashes thread*





TraciJo67 said:


> I'd be the one standing on the sidelines, pumping my fists and screaming "JERRY! JERRY!" and, much to the udder dismay of the crowd, raising my shirt and flashing everyone da goods, synchronized with each syllable of "JER .... REEEEEE ..."





It never happened, if shoes did not fly.

Traci, you might want to remove the Odor Eaters.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 15, 2009)

That fucking Gaza thread

A: It sucks that civilians are dying
B: YOU ONLY BELIEVE THAT BECAUSE PALESTINE IS A LIBERAL TREND
C: ...or maybe they genuinely think that the killing is senseless and should stop.
D: What would you do if there were rockets fired from Mexico?
E: But what would you do if those rockets were being fired because Mexico was being oppressed
B: Mexico is not oppressed, you anti-semite.
D: Yeah, what if Mexico was launching rockets?
C: Wait what? No, I just want an actual peace process. Bombing Gaza into oblivion isn't going to break the will of the Palestinians, in fact it's just going to make them more and more violent.
F: I hate Israel check out the real news INFROWARS
B: See, idiot popping into the thread just confirmed my blindly nationalistic belief that anyone opposed to Israel's current attack (including a good chunk of Israel's own population) is an anti-semite
D: Honestly I just want peace between both nations, but I think Israel's doing what needs to be done to stop the rocket attacks.
G: Irrelevant editorial cartoon!
***20 pages later***
B: YOU ONLY BELIEVE THAT BECAUSE PALESTINE IS A LIBERAL TREND
C: ...or maybe they genuinely think that the killing is senseless and should stop.
D: What would you do if there were rockets fired from Mexico?
E: But what would you do if those rockets were being fired because Mexico was being oppressed
B: Mexico is not oppressed, you anti-semite.
D: Yeah, what if Mexico was launching rockets?
C: Wait what? No, I just want an actual peace process. Bombing Gaza into oblivion isn't going to break the will of the Palestinians, in fact it's just going to make them more and more violent.
F: I hate Israel check out the real news INFROWARS


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 15, 2009)

1) Youth is wasted on the young. 

2) I need to form a fat girl gang. Yes, you read right - a gang of fat girls. Mean ones. Cuz sometimes a beatin' is just called for. 

3 I have bail money.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 15, 2009)

That I have to spend 3 whole days next week in the place I hate the most in the world....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2009)

my stomach...UGH..I got sick at work today..and it's been like 4 hours and I'm still sick..


----------



## Mini (Jan 15, 2009)

Fucking annoyed with the postal system out here. There have now been two packages that have gone missing in transit, in total potentially costing me about 800 dollars. To say that I am pissed off at the moment is something of an understatement.


----------



## Catkin (Jan 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> 2) I need to form a fat girl gang. Yes, you read right - a gang of fat girls. Mean ones. Cuz sometimes a beatin' is just called for.



I have questions:
a) Can anyone join?

and

b) Do we get jackets?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

Slap me...if I complain...tell me I am not nice for making you feel like crap.


Tipsy-topsy-turvy-scurvy world.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 15, 2009)

Kendra Freakin' Wilkinson, formerly one of the trinity of Playstitutes in E!'s Girls Next Door. Seems (SURPRISE!) she hated having sex with a man who can be carbon dated and didn't like the control over her life that the mansion required, the lack of time with family and, oh yeah, the *$1,000* a week stipend just for running around, giggling and painting her boobs.

She has that laugh, that ingratiating, fake laugh that makes me want to choke the ever loving fuck out of...something. Anything. The wife uses it when she wants to incite a Hulk-like rage in me, like when you say "Cleaning Woman" to Rigby Reardon.

I double dog dared her to get a Kendra laugh ringtone, just so I could see if cell phones could be launched into orbit.



Wild Zero said:


> That fucking Gaza thread
> 
> REDACTED


I think there should be a Dimensions mandate that every hostile and argumentative thread that goes beyond 10 pages be Twitterized for ease of reading. You needed a copyright there, WZ. I am behind you 100%.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 15, 2009)

Catkin said:


> I have questions:
> a) Can anyone join?
> 
> and
> ...



a) Yes, as long as you're mean (occasionally) and up for handing out random beat-downs. Snacks and drinks to follow. 

b) Jackets AND shoes, 'natch .


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2009)

The threads in Hyde Park involving guns and cops. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> The threads in Hyde Park involving guns and cops. :doh:




But, the sale of bacon must be through the roof...and...we all know bacon is Nirvana.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> For a good train wreck, I'm willing to EAT my horse.


Erm, after my previous post..this statement kinna makes me a wee bit worried!?? (wee question mark head guy) lol
x


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> The threads in Hyde Park involving guns and cops. :doh:


You know what though??!! I started the "should anyone own guns" thread as a kinna joke cause i knew it was overtalked and i was sort of taking the piss.. i honestly expected people to be like "haha..shut up" and then i came back a day later to screeds about the constitution...
i forget the first rule of hyde park is no joking in hyde park..
anyway..does anyone think Cops should have guns?
personally i think its sexy..


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2009)

Hearing about people in relationships where someone (or even both) just don't get the idea that it is all about sharing your life with the other person. Your partner and you are there to fill in the holes in the other's life. It makes you more complete and happier people. If you really love them what the #$%& is the matter with sharing your time, money, or whatever else they might need?

Right now I want to hunt down a certain Dimmer's bf and beat some sense into him with an effin' 2x4. I really pray that as soon as circumstances improve she will make the choice to leave him, but that really isn't up to me. 

I'm also pissed that hearing the story made me post something like this in the first place.


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

Even though this probably won't be popular...

*Girls who call themselves "plus size" when they are quite, quite, QUITE clearly not.*

In context:

I post on a pregnancy forum called Plus size and Pregnant. I joined to read about other bigger mum's experiences whether it being something as simple as maternity knickers or something as serious as Gestational Diabetes. It has been helpful so far and I have met one or two lovely girls of a similar build to me. 

BUT!! It is very frustrating to read posts by girls who think a size 12 is plus sized or that gaining 20lbs in pregnancy and going from 120lbs to 140lbs makes them fat. 

It makes it hard for me to post about my fears or even finding good maternity bras in my size, when they are on the PLUS SIZE forum moaning about their BMI being too high at 26. 

It's really pissing me off!!!!!!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 15, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Even though this probably won't be popular...
> 
> *Girls who call themselves "plus size" when they are quite, quite, QUITE clearly not.*
> 
> ...




God I know! I attended meetings and classes with my cousin a few months ago, and it annoyed the shit outa me! The whole "I'm gettin faaat" the girl was 7 months gone and weighed in at 130. 

btw
www.justmommies.com is pretty good....


Just in case I didn't say it already CONGRATS, George and you are gonna be effin awesome parents!


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

Missblueyedeath said:


> God I know! I attended meetings and classes with my cousin a few months ago, and it annoyed the shit outa me! The whole "I'm gettin faaat" the girl was 7 months gone and weighed in at 130.
> 
> btw
> www.justmommies.com is pretty good....
> ...



Thanks for the tip just reading through it now!
Thanks for the congrats!

Its just very annoying. I understand everyone has things they dislike about themselves and some girls do consider themselves to be overweight even though they are clearly not, but to come on a PLUS SIZE FORUM and start posting about being a size 12 (UK size) and looking like a whale really, really pisses me off.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Even though this probably won't be popular...
> 
> *Girls who call themselves "plus size" when they are quite, quite, QUITE clearly not.*
> 
> ...


neeeeeeeaaaaaaaarg! whoat?
I was 140lbs when i was super thin.. i think i'm..erm.. well talking in stones about 13ish-14 ..i still dont think i'm fat at all..i would love to be cause, as we all know,..its where its at! but aye, i can understand your anoyance..
It always anoys me when skinny people moan about being "fat"..
Bugs me to hell it does.. and i have stories to back that up but i cant even be bothered to recount it!! 
bah! but fuck it, you have a tiny human inside you..what could freak you out more than that!! lmao! its like russian dolls but with different outfits!


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, I am not hating on skinny girls just in case anyone interprets it that way. Its just that there are few enough places for plus size girlies as it is 

I freakin love Russian Dolls I kinda collect them! I am so going to think of myself as a giant Russian Doll from now on!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 15, 2009)

what's annoying me most is not knowing about this huge break up that's going on. 

(I'm dims version of the nosey old lady that sits in the rocking chair on her porch wearing her PJ's all day watching what's going on in the neighborhood.....except I'm bad at it because I miss everything)


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> what's annoying me most is not knowing about this huge break up that's going on.
> 
> (I'm dims version of the nosey old lady that sits in the rocking chair on her porch wearing her PJ's all day watching what's going on in the neighborhood.....except I'm bad at it because I miss everything)



ME TOO LOL!!!!! Anyone wanna enlighten us nosey parkers?


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Also, I am not hating on skinny girls just in case anyone interprets it that way. Its just that there are few enough places for plus size girlies as it is
> 
> I freakin love Russian Dolls I kinda collect them! I am so going to think of myself as a giant Russian Doll from now on!


Totally.. All you need is a midget and someone bigger than you and you are a set!!!
Although, i fear biology would get in the way! 
In theory its a brilliant idea though!!! 
xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> what's annoying me most is not knowing about this huge break up that's going on.
> 
> (I'm dims version of the nosey old lady that sits in the rocking chair on her porch wearing her PJ's all day watching what's going on in the neighborhood.....except I'm bad at it because I miss everything)


aye! who is breaking up?? Also bexy, what was it the other day.. when you said on here you hated what was being said on the main board?? Unless it was me... then shhh!! lol.
i feel we need a gossip page!! i have LOADS..but i cant tell anyone!! lol


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> aye! who is breaking up?? Also bexy, what was it the other day.. when you said on here you hated what was being said on the main board?? Unless it was me... then shhh!! lol.
> i feel we need a gossip page!! i have LOADS..but i cant tell anyone!! lol



LOL no it wasn't you my love. It was all the drama and what I interpreted as friends turning on each other, and mainly just the changing of Dims from a fun place to be, to a place to fight.....

A gossip page would be good but it would have to be anonymous lol!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> LOL no it wasn't you my love. It was all the drama and what I interpreted as friends turning on each other, and mainly just the changing of Dims from a fun place to be, to a place to fight.....
> 
> A gossip page would be good but it would have to be anonymous lol!


Ahhh i see i see..
i think a gossip page would be great.. but who would get in??
I think we should get beth ditto to open it also.
erm..where the hell am i? what thread is this?
MEEP!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> The ' parents ' of the 13 year old girl who sent *14,528* text messages last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*texts plumpy*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

Lucky said:


> *texts plumpy*



* sends Sharah to her room, where she will write, 14,528 times...I Will Be A Better Girl *


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> The ' parents ' of the 13 year old girl who sent *14,528* text messages last month.



I'm trying to figure this out, logistically. Split 14,528 by 31 days and you get roughly 470 (per day). Now, assuming this child sleeps, we'll say 7 hours a night, that's 17 possible hours a day to be texting. Which would mean she sends about 28 text messages an hour. Which means a text message just about every 2 minutes, constantly throughout the day, school etc, from waking till sleeping. Every day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Ahhh i see i see..
> i think a gossip page would be great.. but who would get in??
> I think we should get beth ditto to open it also.
> erm..where the hell am i? what thread is this?
> MEEP!



I personally nominate you to start it Mer..... 

All of us nosy Parkers got your back......


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

furious styles said:


> I'm trying to figure this out, logistically. Split 14,528 by 31 days and you get roughly 470 (per day). Now, assuming this child sleeps, we'll say 7 hours a night, that's 17 possible hours a day to be texting. Which would mean she sends about 28 text messages an hour. Which means a text message just about every 2 minutes, constantly throughout the day, school etc, from waking till sleeping. Every day.



This kid had furious fingers. They showed the statement. Insanity.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

There was a lady here that called into the local radio station talking about how her son can text her while his phone is in his pocket.....


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 15, 2009)

So cold, no one to keep me warm


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> So cold, no one to keep me warm


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


>



Couple thousand miles between us but I'm down. I'll leave the front door unlocked ^_-


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 16, 2009)

furious styles said:


> I'm trying to figure this out, logistically. Split 14,528 by 31 days and you get roughly 470 (per day). Now, assuming this child sleeps, we'll say 7 hours a night, that's 17 possible hours a day to be texting. Which would mean she sends about 28 text messages an hour. Which means a text message just about every 2 minutes, constantly throughout the day, school etc, from waking till sleeping. Every day.


 Did she send that amount, or was that the total amount of texts sent *and* received on her line? They count both as part of the total with most companies. That would still make for some mighty busy fingers, though.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 16, 2009)

The MRI discussion.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

That the term harpy is trotted out so often out here. It is right up there with ' PC '. When in doubt, reach for the golden oldies.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That the term harpy is trotted out so often out here. It is right up there with ' PC '. When in doubt, reach for the golden oldies.




When the shoe fits (another golden oldie).


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

Oirish said:


> When the shoe fits (another golden oldie).



* tossles your hair and pinches your cheeks *


----------



## Oirish (Jan 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> * tossles your hair and pinches your cheeks *



Aw, I just had it how I liked it!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Aw, I just had it how I liked it!



Harpies have talons. I see what you like!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2009)

It's my mom's birthday today, So i got up an hour and a half earlier than I normally would to go to work so that i could make her breakfast. Well im in the shower and she comes in to tell me good morning and i ask what she is doing up so early and she says she got a call from one of the guys who only uses her as a piece of ass wanting to come over...and of course she said yes. 

So...here I am, up earlier than i had to be, which is a lot considering i dont get much sleep lately going to school and working full time both, and rather than doing something nice and making her breakfast, I'm stuck in my room with headphones on so i cant hear her for the next hour or so. And, as soon as they're done (he usually always takes an hour), it's going to be time for me to go to work. 

God I hate that guy for calling so early in the morning for one, and i hate that she couldn't either tell him no or tell him to wait until I'd gone to work. Even worse is that she is talking to some guy that she says she thinks she could have a relationship with, who is supposedly supposed to be driving down from SC next weekend to see her, but then this loser calls and she spreads on demand. Jesus, no wonder I'm not in an a relationship and have a skewed view of them in general. Gah.

*end rant*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2009)

Waiting til Monday or Tuesday for test results...


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

I fainted today 

And so went to the doctors who says I have Low Blood Pressure. 

I have also now lost 27lbs since falling pregnant  This is just down to having no appetite and changes in hormones he says. He says it also might be the cause of my Low Blood Pressure as my body is in a little bit of shock.

I have been told to take it easy, drink lots of fluids, and most of all not go swimming for a wee while as going from the hot water into the cold dressing room and then into the hot shower might make me faint or dizzy. And swimming is one of the only exercises I have ever enjoyed. 

Baby is ok though and that is the most important thing


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I fainted today
> 
> And so went to the doctors who says I have Low Blood Pressure.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that your little one is OK, Bexy. The only advise I'd offer is to keep an eye on the weight loss. It *is* probably nothing more than the discomfort of early pregnancy. In my experience, doctors aren't overly concerned with weight loss in women whom they deem as already obese. They may be less likely to pursue a cause (or solution) for the weight loss than they would in a woman who falls within the "normal" BMI ranges. I doubt that this early in your pregnancy you have anything at all to worry about. Many women lose weight in the first trimester. Ditto with the fainting thing, so long as it does not continue to happen. Take good care of yourself -- you've a little bun in the oven who is relying on you


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Glad to hear that your little one is OK, Bexy. The only advise I'd offer is to keep an eye on the weight loss. It *is* probably nothing more than the discomfort of early pregnancy. *In my experience, doctors aren't overly concerned with weight loss in women whom they deem as already obese. They may be less likely to pursue a cause (or solution) for the weight loss than they would in a woman who falls within the "normal" BMI ranges.* I doubt that this early in your pregnancy you have anything at all to worry about. Many women lose weight in the first trimester. Ditto with the fainting thing, so long as it does not continue to happen. Take good care of yourself -- you've a little bun in the oven who is relying on you



That's exactly what I am most worried about. I love my doctor, don't get me wrong, but if a slim woman had lost as much as me (not in pounds, but say percentage wise) I am sure he would be more worried. I just don't want any problems to be overlooked.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> That's exactly what I am most worried about. I love my doctor, don't get me wrong, but if a slim woman had lost as much as me (not in pounds, but say percentage wise) I am sure he would be more worried. I just don't want any problems to be overlooked.



I don't mean to cause you any concern, Bexy. I should have corrected myself earlier and said that doctors aren't usually as invested in helping to SOLVE your weight loss problem. I do think that they are generally very careful with pregnant women, no matter what their weight. My youngest sister suffered a lot during her second pregnancy, and lost quite a bit of weight. I thought at the time that if she was a smaller woman, her doctor would have done more to help her through the nausea and vomiting, instead of writing it off as typical morning sickness. It wasn't typical. She vomited several times a day, every day, for nearly 5 months. Fortunately, all turned out well, and she had a healthy baby. I do think that had she not been very overweight to start with, her doctor may have recommended other options, including pyridoxine or doxylamine (safe anti-nausea meds). BTW ... one thing I learned is that women who experience morning sickness, nausea, vomiting, etc in early pregnancy ... have a statistically greater chance of carrying pregnancy to term and giving birth to a healthy child  Just food for thought, as you're struggling to keep it down, Bexy


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 16, 2009)

"you don't kno' me!"
"you can't judge me!"
"i'm a virgin!"

We're like the Maury show now. I can't wait to find out who the father is.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> "you don't kno' me!"
> "you can't judge me!"
> "i'm a virgin!"
> 
> We're like the Maury show now. I can't wait to find out who the father is.



I'm imagining PM bombs going off, stuffing themselves into the user's mailbox, filled with spamalicious offers to remove that virginity impediment


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't mean to cause you any concern, Bexy. I should have corrected myself earlier and said that doctors aren't usually as invested in helping to SOLVE your weight loss problem. I do think that they are generally very careful with pregnant women, no matter what their weight. My youngest sister suffered a lot during her second pregnancy, and lost quite a bit of weight. I thought at the time that if she was a smaller woman, her doctor would have done more to help her through the nausea and vomiting, instead of writing it off as typical morning sickness. It wasn't typical. She vomited several times a day, every day, for nearly 5 months. Fortunately, all turned out well, and she had a healthy baby. I do think that had she not been very overweight to start with, her doctor may have recommended other options, including pyridoxine or doxylamine (safe anti-nausea meds). BTW ... one thing I learned is that women who experience morning sickness, nausea, vomiting, etc in early pregnancy ... have a statistically greater chance of carrying pregnancy to term and giving birth to a healthy child  Just food for thought, as you're struggling to keep it down, Bexy




You didn't concern me, I was already thinking those things don't worry. 

Its not even sickness or nausea bothering me so much, its just that I cannot bring myself to eat. 
I just think that if I was slim with a "normal" BMI, this combined with my weight loss may seem like more of a problem to the doctor.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> "you don't kno' me!"
> "you can't judge me!"
> "i'm a virgin!"
> 
> We're like the Maury show now. I can't wait to find out who the father is.



It's most likely that man over there, or his cousin, or maybe even his cousins girlfriend's father.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 16, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> It's most likely that man over there, or his cousin, or maybe even his cousins girlfriend's father.




Or we could go Springer style, and it could be a goat.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Or we could go Springer style, and it could be a goat.


But only if there were a wading pool filled with chocoloate pudding brought to center stage, which she could bathe in.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 16, 2009)

I dunno, she might accidentally eat some and gain weight.

Wait, who are we making fun of again?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 16, 2009)

I know for many of you, the response is "Oh, wow, what a surprise..." But I'm annoyed with how STUPID Cubs management is being. Instead of actually keeping players that would help our team, or getting the players that fill our needs the most, the Cubs have decided to go out and buy all the useless old veteran players. We now have an old, ineffective utility player, an even older and more ineffective outfielder (who is only signed on a minor league contract), and they're also considering buying another old (but admittedly, more competant) backup infielder AND a former backup catcher, who just so happens to have made the last out of the 2003 NL Championship against the Florida Marlins. I see nothing positive about any of these transactions...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There was a lady here that called into the local radio station talking about how her son can text her while his phone is in his pocket.....



You're just dying to know if he is at least 18, aren't you?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> You didn't concern me, I was already thinking those things don't worry.
> 
> Its not even sickness or nausea bothering me so much, its just that I cannot bring myself to eat.
> I just think that if I was slim with a "normal" BMI, this combined with my weight loss may seem like more of a problem to the doctor.



I had no appetite while pregnant with max. I had to force myself to eat. the doctor didn't get concerned until i lost 10lbs in one week. Then i had to go in for weekly weigh ins. (that was a major pain) The appetite didn't return until the last few weeks. I didn't have too much appetite with Alex in the beginning. The second two trimesters, i would feel sick if i didn't eat with him. He loved it when I'd eat too. That's the only time he was rambunctious.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2009)

My annoyance? I have had a hard time sleeping lately which brought on some awful headaches and a few dizzy spells. I hate being dizzy. (I just wish hubby would stop tossing and turning which wakes me up several times a night)


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2009)

Closed by request. Bex will be starting a new thread.


----------

